#launchpad 2005-03-01
<rihteri> hi
<Kinnison> Hello
<rihteri> trying to create an account, when i click on my account creating url in the email message i got, i get a page that says: "This part of Launchpad is not yet ready for use."
<Kinnison> Yeah; if you create an account on the ubuntulinux wiki then the same login should work in launchpad
<rihteri> ok, thanks
<rihteri> it worked, so goodbye and thanks again...
#launchpad 2005-03-03
<Slayer_X> hi? anybody home?
#launchpad 2006-02-27
<sivang> daf: thanks for helping my karma raise :)
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night
<daf> kiko: pong
<daf> sivang: what did I do? :)
<sivang> daf: you confirmed almost all the bugs I had file against LP, and fixed them. It seems that this acknowledges that the bug report was good, and gives you more Karma :)
<dooglus> can I list all the bugs I've raised?
<Kamion> https://launchpad.net/people/YOURLAUNCHPADNAME/+reportedbugs
<dooglus> ooh, thanks.
<Kamion> (go to your personal page, -> Bugs -> Reported
<Kamion> )
<dooglus> does the 'advanced' button work for anyone?
<Kamion> dooglus: a fix for that landed earlier today, so I'm guessing should be in the next update
<dooglus> Kamion: OK.  (I'm taking about the 'advanced'button on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs for example)
<Kamion> yeah
<Kamion> 20:47 < dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bug 30690 ('Advanced...' button on bugs listing doesn't do anything) (r3179: Brad Bollenbach)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30690 in malone "'Advanced...' button on bugs listing doesn't do anything" [Normal,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30690
<looksaus> would it be appropriate for a non-software project to register in launchpad?
<looksaus> I'm thinking of a velomobile project
<looksaus> a velomobile is a bicycle-in-an-aerodynamic-shell
<stub> looksaus: Launchpad is a system for helping develop software. If there are software components to the velomobile, then sure. If not it would be pointless.
<codept> hola
<fabbione> The reference for this error is OOPS-53D101. Please include it in your bug report or email.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/53D101
<fabbione> (timeout accessing malone)
<BjornT> fabbione: that timeout was probably caused by db contention or something. that page renders quite quickly for me now.
<fabbione> ok
<BjornT> stub: ping
<SteveA> morning
<BjornT> SteveA: good morning. could you take a final look at https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file1H9XgX.html and see if it looks ok? it's the patch for not rendering the page on redirects.
<SteveA> +    def __call__(self):
<SteveA> +        return NoRenderingOnRedirect.__call__(self)
<SteveA> why?
<SteveA> neither AddView nor EditView define a __call__ as far as i can see
<SteveA> BjornT: maybe we should have an assert to ensure that update() is called only once?
<SteveA> when returning an empty page, is would be a little better to return u''
<SteveA> rather than ''
<SteveA> I'd like to see a direct test of the __call__ logic in NoRenderingOnRedirect
<SteveA> its behaviour depends on the result of response.getStatus(), and the presence or absence, and value of __page_attribute__
<SteveA> it also calls update() before any of these
<SteveA> this can be tested by using a minimal class that derives from NoRenderingOnRedirect and gives output to test these things
<SteveA> and has __page_attribute__ and self.request.response set appropriately for testing the different combinations
<SteveA> other than these comments, it is good to go
<BjornT> SteveA: well, it doesn't work if i don't define __call__, NoRenderingOnRedirect.__call__ won't be called
<SteveA> really?
<SteveA> do you know why that is?
<SteveA> if that is so, then the __call__ methods that appear to do nothing in particular need comments saying this.
<BjornT> SteveA: no, no idea why that is. i'll add a comment about it.
<SteveA> it should be an XXX comment, in fact
<BjornT> ok
<SteveA> i suspect something fishy in the zope3/zcml magic to generate view classes
<SteveA> which i'd like to remove...
<BjornT> SteveA: how do you want to assert that update() is called only once? it's called at least twice actually, once in __call__, and once from the template getting the status. it returns at once if it has been called before though.
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> that's okay than
<SteveA> um, then
<BjornT> ok. i'll add a test and all the other changes you suggested
<SteveA> great.  thanks.
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> hi james
<SteveA> can you provide some "ideal hours" estimates on the remaining tasks, for ddaa?
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> these are meant to give just a rough idea of the complexity and size of the work
<SteveA> mpt: is there a new Malone Simplifications I should look at?
<SteveA> lifeless: ping?
<mpt> SteveA, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneSimplifications
<stub> BjornT: pong
<SteveA> stub: could you find out how many bugs have short descriptions that are not yet closed?
<stub> closed == FIX_RELEASED?
<SteveA> rejected or released or committed
<stub> 754
<stub> If we want to drop it, we can combine both the summary and description into the description
<stub> oops.... wrong statuses.
<stub> 422
<stub> 422 bugs with short desriptions that are not whitespace or null and that are still open
<BjornT> stub: i will send a merge request soon that will stop a lot of pages from rendering if they are being redirected. do you think it's worth cherrypicking it into production? it might improve performance, but i'm not sure.
<SteveA> thanks stub
<stub> BjornT: Scary patch or trivial patch?
<stub> We won't know how much it helps until we roll it out
<BjornT> stub: it's quite trivial, even though it's quite large since a lot of page tests were changed. you can look at it at https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file1H9XgX.html
<BjornT> (minus the changes suggested by SteveA)
<SteveA> stub: i reckon that provided all tests pass, and it merges okay into production, then it is as good as rolling it out later.  we won't get any more testing of it unless we get someone to manually do stuff on staging.
<SteveA> i think this patch will help with some locking issues, because it minimizes the reads that are made during transactions that involve a write.  this ought to reduce the amount and duration of locks held.
<stub> Yup Unless the developer is unsure, likely due to suppressed knowledge of missing test cases ;)
<SteveA> mpt: i added some stats from stub to the spec
<SteveA> There are 422 open bugs (that is, not rejected, fix committed or fix released) that have short descriptions.
<BjornT> stub: i'm quite sure it won't break anything. i've even done some manual testing in a browser :)
<mpt> SteveA, cool
<SteveA> mpt: small point: "The Priority field doesn't suffer from the same problem, because it more obviously belongs to the assignee."
<SteveA> actually, it belongs to the person who directs the assignee's work.  in many cases this is the assignee.  in many other cases, it is the client or manager or some such person.  
<SteveA> not important for the spec, just thought i'd mention
<SteveA> mpt: so, i think the spec reads very well now, and very thoroughly examines the issues.  there is an XXX left for the implementation of collecting weblinks into a box.
<SteveA> i approve it.  i leave it up to kiko to decide what to do next.
<stub> 'client or manager' is pushing it for open source development
<stub> at least 'in many other cases'
<mpt> SteveA, I mailed BjornT earlier asking him to fill in the XXX
<mpt> SteveA, why wouldn't a client or manager assign a bug to the developer?
<ddaa> mhh... when __file__ is a relative path, what is it relative to?
<mpt> SteveA, oh, sorry, misread you
<mpt> yes, you're right
<SteveA> ddaa: cwd?
<ddaa> SteveA: something like that, but what if the cwd has changed?
<SteveA> mpt: this is important for some of the management views on projects and teams.
<SteveA> ddaa: changing the CWD is evil.
<ddaa> SteveA: test cases involving baz requires that
<ddaa> bah, I can retrieve the original cwd...
<ddaa> a bit ugly to have to introduce that coupling, that's all
<SteveA> when does __file__ have a relative path?
<SteveA> mpt: so, i think in the far-flung future, we might reintroduce Priority, perhaps...
<ddaa> generally, I do not know. In that specific case it has one, and dunno why. I need to __file__ to find some test data that's stored in the same directory as the module.
<SteveA> but more as a personal todo list kind of thing
<mpt> A way to subvert what your manager thinks is important? :-)
<SteveA>  here = os.path.dirname(os.path.realpath(__file__))
<SteveA>     testsdir = os.path.abspath(
<SteveA>             os.path.normpath(os.path.join(here, '..', 'doc'))
<SteveA>             )
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> ddaa: that's from the doctest infrstructure of launchpad
<ddaa> assumes to chdir
<ddaa> it's okay, I know how to hack around the problem
<mpt> ok, 10pm, time for sleep
<ddaa> * assumes _no_ chdir
<ddaa> mh... actually maybe that code does not absolutely need to change the cwd... too much work to find out
<mpt> SteveA, next if you have time is <https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/FixingProjects>, please
<SteveA> mpt: i shall be travelling all tomorrow.  is there anything you need from me before next week?
<stub> __file__ has a relative path if it was found in a relative path (such as from '.' in your PYTHONPATH))
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stevea]  stop pages using {Add,Edit,GeneralForm}View from rendering if they are being redirected. (r3180: Bjorn Tillenius)
<SteveA> hurrah
<stub> I'll shove that through (waiting for tests too run.... now I remember why I always get PQM to run them for me ;) )
<ddaa> stub: okay, then also when the current module was run as script with a relative path as sys.argv[0] 
<stub> ddaa: I think that would depend if you ran the script using 'python script.py' or './script.py', as the OS would probably send the full path to the interpreter
<stub> in the latter form
<ddaa> well, I did not specify how the script was run, but I actually run it as ./script.py
<ddaa> so, that one is explained, but I'll leave the hack in because it's just too damn confusing
<SteveA> stub: i think lifeless will be enabling a bunch more tests that were previously disabled
<ddaa> stuff like cscvs, buildbot, etc...
<stub> SteveA: better land this Z3.2 branch before that then :0
<ddaa> bzrtools
<daf> morning
<lifeless> SteveA: pongish
<mpt> <mpt> SteveA, ideally reviews of FixingProjects, MaloneSearch, and DuplicateBugHandling  <mpt> so I can fix whatever needs fixing in them
<SteveA> mpt: probably won' t happen before next week
<SteveA> i'll try to look at one of them
<daf> stub: can you update me about what's happening wrt Retry exceptions?
<daf> BjornT: hi
<SteveA> daf: are we getting a lot of Retry exceptions?
<daf> more than anything else
<daf> 61 yesterday
<SteveA> interesting
<SteveA> maybe it needs a geometric back-off
<daf> (ignoring the KeyErrors from the production update)
<stub> daf: I was going to look at it after the Zope3.2 upgrade - it might be a Z3.0 bug for all I know.
<daf> stub: ahh, I see
<daf> stub: thanks
<daf> SteveA: how is the Z3.2 change going?
<stub> If someone else wants to wade through the publisher, they are welcome to btw :)
<stub> daf: I'm doing that
<stub> Slowly working though the test suite failures and fixing things.
<SteveA> stub: i need to wade through it anyway later
<BjornT> hi daf 
<daf> BjornT: I have an interesting Malone oops
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-21/B408
<SteveA> daf: call?
<Seveas> assigning bugs to people times oiy half the time today
<Seveas> eg OOPS-53C161
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/53C161
<Seveas> if I try again immediately after a timeout it works
<BjornT> daf: yeah, i know about that one. bug 31650
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31650 in launchpad "OOPS When filing a bug on launchpad" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31650
* BjornT heads out for a while
<stub> Seveas: Database queries that have been executed recently will execute much faster as the database rows they need will be in RAM. It indicates a page is borderline but still needs fixing.
<Seveas> stub, I filed a bug about it
<Seveas> (32438)
<jblack> Anybody need bzr stuff before I count sheep?
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<carlos> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> carlos: i want to set up a meeting with you, kiko, me and pitti in a couple of hours, when kiko is here
<carlos> SteveA: skype?
<SteveA> no, irc
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> will you be around then?
<carlos> yes
<SteveA> great
<carlos> SteveA: what are we going to talk about?
<SteveA> the plan for translation imports, what needs to happen when, who can help and that kind of thing
<SteveA> when cprov and kiko arrive, we'll have an irc meeting
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<mpt> Is this going to be a giant march like the 1001 baz imports?
<LarstiQ> ddaa: how are the bzr imports going?
<cprov> morning guys
<ddaa> LarstiQ: late
<ddaa> working on it, if all goes well the first bit should be up in two weeks
<ddaa> LarstiQ: the initial plan sorta blew up on the deadline, and I've been writing docs and plans ever since.
<ddaa> now, the plan is finished, and I'm coding again
<SteveA> hi cprov 
<cprov> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> i'd like to have a meeting with you, kiko, pitti and carlos, when kiko is here
<SteveA> to go through the plan for translation imports
<daf> SteveA: I found the problem that was preventing me from running the page tests
<daf> SteveA: I have a patch
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileDHUqHa.html
<daf> the test runner was assuming that the module path only occurred in the working directory once
<stub> well, the tests passed :-(
<daf> right, but not on my machine
<daf> because of the location of my source code in the filesystem
<SteveA> daf: you can move the if statement elsewhere now
<SteveA>          if not len(segments):
<SteveA>              raise PageTestError('Test script dir %s not in packages %s' % 
<SteveA>                                  (storydir_or_single_test, self._package))
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> if it is still pertinent
<jbailey> launchpad homepage oops's.
<SteveA> stub: ...
<daf> ProgrammingError: ERROR: column "official_malone" does not exist SELECT id, domainname, bugcontact, translationgroup, owner, title, uploadsender, uploadadmin, lucilleconfig, displayname, description, translationpermission, official_malone, members, name, official_rosetta, summary FROM Distribution WHERE name = 'ubuntu'
<daf> (from the front page oops)
<daf> jbailey: thanks for telling us!
<stub> yer - I'm looking at it. I screwed up the cherry pick
<daf> SteveA: hmm, the test should still be made, but it should be made differently
* daf thinks about it
<SteveA> daf: also, add a comment above explaining what is happening and why in plain english
<daf> yes, it needs it
<SteveA> stub: looks like launchpad is back.  is it really back?
<stub> yes. I can't cherry pick that patch either - conficts
<SteveA> bjorn's one?
<stub> yup
<SteveA> ok.
<daf> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileNaeoWh.html
<daf> it's a bit verbose, but I think it's clear
<daf> oops, I left some debugging cruft in there
<daf> hmm, actually, perhaps I can simplify the code
<matsubara> good morning!
<daf> bom dia!
<matsubara> bom dia daf, como vai?
<daf> todo bem
* SteveA goes afk for a short while
<ddaa> shit, the progress reporting in baz-import-branch is a friggin mess
<Kamion> ftpmaster operations seem to be hanging
<Kamion> lp_archive@drescher:/tmp/cjwatson$ queue override evolution-scalix binary universe//
<Kamion> says what it's going to override, and then hangs
<cprov> Kamion: let me check, one sec
<Kamion> thanks
<daf> list could do with .startswith() and .endswith()
<Kamion> wow. by creatively not paying *quite* enough attention while processing NEW, it's possible to end up with a binary in main on some architectures and in universe on others
<daf> rather than having to do a[len(b):]  == b, etc
<daf> Kamion: fun fun :)
<Kamion> hoping change-override.py can sort it out once ftpmaster ops work again
<cprov> Kamion: it works, what was hanging ? DB access ?
<cprov> Kamion: it's already overridden ...
<Kamion> ok, wasn't last time I tried, maybe it was just really slow
<Kamion> I have no idea what was hanging
<Kamion> the last line of output was:
<Kamion>          | evolution-scalix/10.0.0.337-evo-2.6-0ubuntu1/powerpc Component: universe Section: gnome Priority: OPTIONAL
<Kamion> and then nothing
<Kamion> yeah, change-override.py seems to work now, maybe just a glitch
<Kamion> thanks
<cprov> Kamion: send me the traceback 
<Kamion> there was no traceback
<Kamion> if there had been a traceback, I would have said "I got a traceback" rather than "it hangs". It was hanging with no output.
<Kamion> but it's not doing it any more, so I guess it was transient slowness
<cprov> Kamion: .
<daf> stub: while Zope 3.2 is in the works, do you think it might be worthwhile to add information about the queries concerned to the Retry exceptions?
<daf> stub: or would it not be useful
<stub> Its not that useful - it is just hiding serialization and deadlock database exceptions and they can happen more or less arbitrarily.
<daf> I see
<daf> then maybe we should reject the bug I opened about it
* stub shrugs
<stub> worth doing in the long term. once the retry exceptions are being handled properly, we want to know wtf is going on if they ever make it to the end user
<daf> ah, ok
<daf> thanks for clarifying
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=SteveA]  batch the distribution all packages page (bug #5411) (r3181: Dafydd Harries)
<daf> stub: Steve has suggested I get r3181 cherrypicked
<daf> stub: could you see if the tests pass with it included?
<carlos> SteveA: I'm leaving soon to have lunch, are we going to have the meeting soon or can we do it in a couple of hours?
<SteveA> daf, stub... maybe we should wait
<SteveA> carlos: we should have the meeting
<carlos> kiko is the only one missing, right?
<carlos> kiko: ?
<SteveA> carlos, cprov : c-m
<lifeless> night all
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=SteveA]  batch the distribution all packages page (bug #5411) (r3182)
<daf> !
<SteveA> stub: is there any legit reason to use / need librarian.ubuntu.com ?
<SteveA> daf: the message you sent to me and spiv could have been sent to the list too
<SteveA> err on the side of using the list
<daf> I considered it before sending
<daf> I thought that it would be noise for most
<SteveA> adjust your filters for more noise
<daf> but then again, there's already plenty of stuff on the list that I don't read
<BjornT> daf: is the oops milestone only for web-ui oopses, or for system breakage in general? for example unexpected exceptions in the email interface.
<SteveA> BjornT: I think such unhandled exceptions should cause an OOPS report to be generated, with a code-letter that indicates "email cron script"
<SteveA> i had suggested using X[A-Z]  for this
<SteveA> so an oops from the incoming email handler would be OOPS-54XE123
<SteveA> and then we deal with them in the same way as other oopses
<BjornT> yeah, that would be useful.
<SteveA> so, from that point of view, these errors are morally oopses
<SteveA> so errors about them should be on the oops milestone
<BjornT> is it hard to do? or should i file a bug and assign it to jamesh?
<SteveA> jamesh will be busy for a while, helping ddaa out
<SteveA> so don't do that
<SteveA> but maybe have a skype call with jamesh tomorrow morning (.lt time)
<SteveA> and chat about how to do it.
* SteveA awaits asterisk...
<kiko> meeting?
<kiko> SteveA, carlos: ahoy?
<BjornT> ok. i'll send him an email about it
<ddaa> kiko: makes me think, how about bringing us some of your brazilian magic potion?
<kiko> ddaa, which of the potions are you talking about?
<ddaa> "cachassa" if that's the right way to spell it
<kiko> aha
<kiko> yes I can bring some
<ddaa> well, brazil has no end of potent potions, but bringing a bunch of Guarana bottles by plane would probably be too much to ask :)
<ddaa> so I'd rather ask about what packs the most punch in smallest weight
<kiko> okay, leave it to me
<ddaa> thank you sugar daddy!
<matsubara> ddaa: cachaa
<kiko> BjornT, rock and roll!
<SteveA> salgado: i'm off to lunch, but in answer to your database question in that bug, yes, the updates will be queued.  probably need a flushupdates call in there.
<SteveA> salgado: good thinking!
<kiko> hey daf, want to look through oops and bugs with matsubara and I later today?
<salgado> SteveA, any idea why that doesn't happen more often, then?
<daf> kiko: sure
<daf> kiko: when's good?
<daf> BjornT, SteveA: agreed -- the "oops" milestone is for any crash that users are exposed to during normal operation
<daf> as Steve says, we're moving towards using OOPS reports for non-web crashes
<kiko> phone 1m
<kiko> daf, in 30 minutes?
<daf> fine
<ohoel> is there any place I can read up on how translations in rosetta are synched with gnome proper?
<daf> hi ohoel 
<daf> we don't have such a docment, I think
<ohoel> hello :)
<daf> currently, it's up to GTP language coordinators to arrange whether to synchronise between Launchpad and GNOME CVS
<ohoel> I'm working hard to push my locale to 100% in gnome cvs, but I've seen some regressions in packages that appear in the ubuntu repos
<daf> ah, right
<ohoel> hmm, I'll have to have a chat with kmaraas then
<daf> no, wait
<daf> Launchpad -> GNOME is up to GTP coordinators
<daf> but GNOME -> Launchpad is done by us
<daf> currently, Launchpad is not up to date
<daf> we will be importing updated translations shortly
<ohoel> how are mismatching strings handled? do mismatching strings end up as fuzzy or do gnome strings get prioritized?
<daf> good question
<kiko> can this be added to a FAQ?
<ohoel> I've been thinking about this ever since I got my cvs account, and it's been ruining my sleep :P
<daf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ
<kiko> pulease!
<daf> I don't think that answers the question about priority
<daf> carlos will be able to answer that
<carlos> strings from Rosetta have always preference
<ohoel> ouch
<carlos> ohoel: if we have something Ubuntu specific and you change it upstream
<carlos> we should not change it in our Ubuntu version
<carlos> or our translators will not be happy
<ohoel> yeah, ubuntu specific as in not upstream iis ofcourse good, but the same string translated in both rosetta and upstream
<ohoel> if that doesnt get updated automatically in rosetta, I have a lot of work to do the next month ;)
<carlos> ohoel: there are some situations where Ubuntu translators want to unify terms and they would be different from upstream
<ohoel> yeah, tough nut to crack
<daf> carlos: is it easy to see "this file has X translations different to upstream"?
<carlos> ohoel: they are added as suggestions and as soon as our review interface is done that will be really easy for you
<carlos> daf: not atm
<ohoel> all sources are handled the same? ie gnome, obscure packages in universe, kde?
<daf> carlos: I think that would be a really nice feature
<daf> carlos: also, if you could filter by "different from upstream"
<carlos> ohoel: I'm talking about Ubuntu translations
<carlos> ohoel: if you want to translate directly for upstream you don't have this problem, you see ubuntu's translations as suggestions
<carlos> ohoel: but only upstream translations and your changes from the web will be used
<carlos> daf: yeah, sounds good. Please, file bugs so we don't forget them
<daf> carlos: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/32471
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32471 in rosetta "display differences from upstream" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  
<daf> carlos: can the FAQ explain which translations take priority?
<ohoel> that's the 6th time I press ctrl-alt-backspace while typing on irc today
<kiko> stub, daf: anyone know why we updated production today, and to what revision?
<ohoel> xgl isn't particulary fond of it either
<daf> kiko: we updated production?
<daf> ohoel: oops -- you can turn that off, I think
<ohoel> carlos: Say I translate something in gnome cvs which dapper later synchs - then someone changes a string in rosetta, which I later change/fix in gnome cvs.  Later dapper decides to synch with gnome again, and my updated string is imported into rosetta. Will my cvs string be the actual translation for dapper with the "rosetta-edited" string as a suggestion, or the other way around?
<ohoel> you might need to read that heavy brick of a modernistic question thrice, sorry ;)
<kiko> daf, it appears so -- the errors mail I got suggests it.
<carlos> daf: sure, I gave already that answer to Jordi and he's supposed to add it. I will ask him to do it
<kiko> stub?
<ohoel> daf; know where? ;)
<carlos> jordi: ?
<carlos> ohoel: the other way around
<carlos> talking about Ubuntu translations
<carlos> well, and talking also about handling GNOME translations directly with Rosetta
<carlos> the only difference is that the changes done for Ubuntu will not change the translations for GNOME upstream
<daf> ohoel: http://cbenz.tuxfamily.org/index.php?n=Xorg.Conf -- see the "DontZap" part
<carlos> they will be translated on two different URLs and both will see each other but, unless the translator has rights for both, the changes to one of them will appear as suggestions for the other
<cprov> carlos: did you have lunch ?
<carlos> cprov: not yet :-(
<daf> ohoel: even better -- here's the manual: http://wiki.x.org/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<carlos> cprov: I'm preparing it now
<cprov> carlos: ehe I need to have mine, in 30 min, I'll try to fix the dogfood chroot before leaving
<ohoel> daf: cheers :)
<carlos> cprov: I'm around, I'm not 100% available but If you want we can start with the tests before you leave (or leave it for later)
<ohoel> carlos: that clears it up, thanks :) 
<ohoel> wish it was the other way around for non-ubuntu-specific strings, but there's no real way of telling what's what :/
<carlos> ohoel: we are going to improve the review interface so merging translations between branches is as easy as possible
<ohoel> ie, list the different versions (including original gnome pofile and rosetta branches), "click shiny button to use this string instead" ?
<ohoel> that'd seriously rock :)
<kiko> matsubara, daf, is it time?
<cprov> carlos: leave it for after lunch, I need to restore dogfood DB and it takes 30 min, will have lunch during the process
<matsubara> kiko: ok
<daf> kiko: sure -- where do you want us?
<kiko> matsubara, daf: #canonical-meeting2 ?
<matsubara> kiko: i'm there
<daf> canonical meeting 2: agenda's revenge
<bradb> jamesh: ping
<carlos> cprov-lunch: ok
<Xof> OOPS-53C324
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/53C324
<kiko> Xof, one moment
<Xof> Oh, I can't see what's at that URL anyway
<kiko> Xof, it's a known problem
<kiko> it'll be fixed by next tuesday
<kiko> sorry for the inconvenience
<Xof> thank you
<kiko> enjoy
<Xof> (there's a rant brewing, but it's probably not entirely fair to you guys, so I will refrain)
<kiko> aieee
<kiko> don't we all have our rants
<Xof> ok, well, thank you anyway
<kiko> Xof, feel free to complain, jokes aside
<Xof> you don't want to say that
<kiko> salgado, what are the main vocabulary timeout bugs, do you know?
<kiko> Xof, maybe I don't :-)
<salgado> kiko, the bug numbers?
<kiko> yeah
<Xof> my basic complaint about the ubuntu setup as it stands is my perception of basic (but technical) users not being taken seriously.  Even when said users are also upstream for some things which ubuntu distributes
<kiko> Xof, that's an #ubuntu issue, not #launchpad :)
<Xof> oh, you want launchpad specifics?  Why do I have to create an account to report a bug?
<Xof> (divide and conquer!  good debating trick, kiko ;-)
<kiko> Xof, most bug trackers work that way. it's done for a few reasons 
<kiko> - it makes it easy to contact the original reporter and give him better support and feedback
<kiko> - it reduces the risk of people spamming bugs with comments
<Xof> sure, there are tradeoffs.  You managed to get me off the main rant
<kiko> - account creation is a trivial step
<kiko> :)
<daf> wow, that reads like a FAQ entry
<daf> ;)
<kiko> I'm adding it as we speak
<daf> faqtastic
<Xof> can you also add the sentence "we consider these to outweigh ease of use to those who do not consider account creation a trivial step"?
<kiko> Xof, now you're being mean to a poor brazilian
<Xof> well, yeah.  I did tell you that you didn't want to say that I was to feel free to complain
<kiko> creating an account is done once in your lifetime. it is as hard as, say, flossing. :)
<kiko> we won't spam you or give your address out 
<Xof> for my reporting of ubuntu bugs it's done at least twice
<Xof> over the period of a year
<Xof> that's already once more than what I consider my absolute maximum
<kiko> well, we moved bugtrackers.
<kiko> it won't ever happen again, though
<Xof> I know the reason.  I don't happen to consider it a good one
<LarstiQ> mja
<Xof> I should stop being mean
* LarstiQ has enough experience with systems where people do not need an account to not want that again
<Xof> well, that's nice, but both as a reporter and a receiver of bug reports I have found that the advantages of the open system outweigh the disadvantages.  YM obviously V.
<Xof> just don't expect me to be happy about it :-)
<kiko> it's not like we don't get enough bug reports as it is mind you :-)
<LarstiQ> Xof: MM indeed V
<Xof> you may never get the patches from those who would submit them if there were an easy way to do so
<kiko> I am not sure that is not just flagwaving
<LarstiQ> can one register a branch without an account? probably not
<Xof> I appreciate that we're talking different markets of bug reporters, though
<LarstiQ> kiko: there are people who do not want to use malone and instead report bugs on #bzr
<kiko> that's fine
<LarstiQ> or the list for that matter
<kiko> their bugs will go unfixed, or others will report it for them
<Xof> those reporting bugs in desktop environments are probably not going to be as focussed as those reporting bugs in, say, language runtimes
<kiko> if it's serious enough, something will happen
<kiko> Xof, you're right there.
* daf works out Xof probably lives nearby
<bradb> ISTR that craigslist allows anonymous posting, but requires email address confirmation before a post is published.
<LarstiQ> Xof: and the debian bts is fine for keeping the markets seperate too, but with gforge I get a lot of crappy reports with no way to contact the submitter
<Xof> if you're not careful you'll start the rant again
<kiko> Xof, the volume of reports we get is very high. maybe that's a reasonable explanation for the policy decision.
<Xof> Oh, most of these explanations have been reasonable.  (Some have also been somewhat misanthropic.)  I consider you to be optimizing for the wrong things, but it's not my call.  However, I hope it explains my perception that I stated up front.
<Xof> daf: where's near, then?
<daf> Cambridge
* LarstiQ would still be interested in hearing why it is optimizing the wrong thing
<Xof> daf: we've probably met at parties
<daf> Xof: quite possibly
* daf makes a note to hide from Xof in future ;)
<Xof> daf: if we've met at parties, mjg59 doesn't want to kill you.  If that's the case, you have nothing to fear from me.
<daf> ha, I live with mjg59
<Xof> then I met you just before Christmas
<daf> I'm sure I'd recognise you if I met you again
* Xof makes a note to wear a disguise next time
<daf> oh, we were discussing CLOS?
<Xof> quite possibly
<Xof> do I owe you a paper reference?  I mailed fanf some
<Xof> http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu/kiczales90efficient.html
<Xof> LarstiQ: OK, in a nutshell: among the people you keep out by not making bug reporting maximally convenient are those who will give you good reports
<carlos> cprov-lunch: Ping me when you are ready, please
<LarstiQ> Xof: true
<kiko> statistically, of course
<Kamion> LarstiQ's two examples are interesting because one is e-mail reporting and the other is web reporting
<Xof> in a slightly larger nutshell, and this has been repeated in approximately every interaction I've had with ubuntu where I wasn't known personally to the other end: the presumption is that the interlocutor is not competent, and filtering done on that basis.
<Kamion> which I'm fairly sure explains the difference in quality of reports
<Kamion> the bar is higher to those not in the habit of producing good reports, and lower to those in the habit of producing good reports
<atie> hi
<Xof> (I consider myself lucky to have an inside channel or two; woe betide those who do as the book says and go to #ubuntu for their community technical support)
<Kamion> again that's slightly misanthropic, but hey
<LarstiQ> Kamion: that was my thought too
<Xof> I don't mind misanthropy when it's based in evidence ;-)
<Kamion> I wouldn't like to say evidence, but anecdotes at least
<Xof> yeah
<Kamion> realising that the plural of anecdote is not data
<Xof> it is in computer science
<Kamion> :-)
<Kamion> #ubuntu has been rendered pretty bitter by experience I think
<LarstiQ> it's been a while since I visited #ubuntu, is it like #debian now?
<daf> atie: hi
<Xof> most places with an established community will forge intra-community links which tend to rebuff outsiders, on IRC as off it
<Xof> however, the frustration I have with #ubuntu as a regular user is that my questions were, I suspect, too hard.
<atie> daf, hi
<Xof> that may be maligning the participants; they might instead have been too boring
<Xof> but whatever the reason, they go unanswered.
<daf> cprov: can you tell me if there's any news on https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/5390?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5390 in launchpad "DistroArchReleaseBinaryPackageRelease index template assumes it has a PUBLISHED record" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<Kamion> it's true that we do those who fall between the stools of "basic non-technical users" and "developers who can read the source themselves" something of a disservice
<Kamion> I'm not sure what can be done, unfortunately; #ubuntu-devel's S:N ratio needs to be kept as high as possible, and throwing it open for questions sort of defeats that
<Xof> well, enlisting them for MOTU and giving them a playground probably helps (at least in the short term) if that is what they want to do
<cprov> daf: no news, actually first time I read that
<kiko> cprov, no worries, I'll look into it
<jbailey> Xof: The best I can suggest is that in many of those cases, it would be nice to have questions go into the support tracker.  Mid range technical users would probably (IMO) give  us the best usability feedback.
<Xof> but, as with debian, it's those who don't want to be packagers who seem to fall through the cracks
<jbailey> Xof: Building a community around things in the support tracker is going to take us quite a while, though.
<Xof> oo, you're getting close to rant territory again
<cprov> kiko: daf: okay, IMO, DARBPR publisher once mean status in PUBLISHED, SUPERSEDED, PENDINGREMOVAL ; so the template and the should be aware and use something else then current_published
<kiko> yeah, correct
<daf> cprov: sounds good -- just asking about it because kiko brought it up
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> bradb, BjornT: can you tell me if https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/6010 is a dupe?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6010 in malone "error when putting non-number into bug number field: OOPS-B192" [Normal,Confirmed]  
* bradb looks
<cprov> daf: it's already time to sort it out (2005-12-05)
<daf> cprov: well, yeah, but I know you have a lot to do right now
<kiko> I can do it
<kiko> no worries
<cprov> good good
<bradb> kiko: Hm, I can't find a dupe of that bug.
<kiko> bradb, okay, no worries
<kiko> I'll look into it
<BjornT> kiko: well it's basically the same as bug 1160
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1160 in malone "Malone's bug not found (for /bugs/321421412121) doesn't say anything useful." [Minor,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1160
<kiko> BjornT, I'm not sure, because the redirect seems broken
<bradb> I think they're somewhat different
<kiko> right
<kiko> the latter is a bit of a wishlist IMO
<SteveA> matsubara: hello
<BjornT> yeah, that's why i said basically
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<kiko> matsubara and daf are busy with me in #canonical-meeting2
<SteveA> matsubara: there's someone asking for launchpad support, to change their wiki name, on the sounder list.  maybe you can help them out?
<SteveA> ah, okay
<kiko> SteveA, forward the email to him
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> and thank you for your diligence
<matsubara> hi SteveA, sure, just forward the email and I'll take a look asap
<BjornT> actually, the redirect bug is only mention as 'note double "bugs"'
<salgado> SteveA, have you seen my question (here on IRC) right after you left for lunch?
<SteveA> salgado: it's best to assume not
<SteveA> although i did just look
<kiko> SteveA, I /msged it to you
<SteveA> i don't know why this would in fact work
<kiko> aha
<SteveA> i mean, i don't know how the code works right now, practically speaking
<SteveA> maybe you're by chance hitting some sqlobject cache sometimes
<SteveA> i don't know
<SteveA> i don't have time today to analyze it in the debugger
<salgado> I'd like to analyze it when I get to work on shipit for dapper. should I do the quick fix now (add the flush_database_updates call) or should I wait to properly fix it when I have time?
<salgado> I think that if I fix it quickly now it'll be forgotten and we won't know what the real cause was
<SteveA> i think fix it now, and leave an XXX in there with a bug number
<salgado> right, I'll do this
<seb128> carlos: around?
<seb128> carlos: is dapper already imported to rosetta?
<carlos> seb128: hi
<carlos> seb128: not yet
<carlos> seb128: we had a meeting about it today
<seb128> carlos: any idea of when?
<carlos> we are going to test the infrastructure today and I hope at the end of this week we will have most of it imported
<carlos> (talking about main)
<seb128> cool, thank you
<carlos> you are welcome
<carlos> cprov: hi, how is going? we have only one hour for the meeting to talk about the tests
<carlos> cprov: is there anything  I can do to help you? Can we start the tests?
<cprov> carlos: building stuff in dogfood, see the new builds via web UI. None of them have translations, but I can see the pkgstriptrans acting via buildlog
<cprov> carlos: you're welcome to help me to inspect them
<carlos> cprov: which packages are you building?
<carlos> cprov: did you try the ones I provide you?
<carlos> cprov: there are some packages without translations. Could be that you are building those kind of packages....
<cprov> carlos: yes, they don't translations
<carlos> hmmm
<cprov> carlos: look at mawson
<carlos> cprov: URL? or path?
<cprov> carlos: dude, it's launchpad ;) start at https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/+builds/dogfood-builder-2, see the buildlist
<carlos> cprov: I don't know how soyuz works.... O:-)
<carlos> cprov: the translation import queue is empty so it's not importing anything for sure
<cprov> carlos: are you sure about the version of pkgstriptrans you gave me ?
<carlos> cprov: it's what pitti gave me
<cprov> carlos: read the log, check the changesfile content, the translation isn't specified
<carlos> let's ping pitti
<cprov> carlos: yup
<pitti> hi
<carlos> pitti: hi
<carlos> pitti: seems like the .changes file is not updated with the pkgstriptranslations version you gave us last week
<carlos> pitti: http://librarian.dogfood.ubuntu.com/1566980/buildlog_ubuntu-dapper-i386.pmount_0.9.7-2ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<carlos> pitti: it shows that the translations are extracted but the .changes file does not include the tarball
<cprov> pitti: looks like the old style pkgstriptrans
<carlos> cprov: which version did you installed?
<cprov> carlos: 22
<carlos> that's what it's at http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/packages/
<carlos> pitti: could you check if that's the right version?
* pitti checks
<pitti> btw, please note that a different version 22 is already in the archive now
<pitti> are you sure that didn't get overwritten accidentially?
<carlos> cprov: ?
<cprov> carlos: let me see
<pitti> cprov: yep, confirmed, the deb on p.u.c is right
<cprov> pitti: I have 22 installed, possibly anything in /etc/pkgstriptranslation.conf ?
<pitti> cprov: grep distaddfile /usr/bin/pkgstriptranslations
<cprov> cprov@ferraz:~$ grep distaddfile /usr/bin/pkgstriptranslations
<cprov>         dpkg-distaddfile "$tarball" raw-translations -
<pitti> so that's how it should be, hm
<cprov> pitti: have you seen the respective 2 lines in the buildlog. can you recognize what is going on ?
<pitti> cprov: yes, I saw it, looks pretty good
<cprov> pitti: it is disable in /etc/...conf by defaul
<cprov> default
<pitti> right
<pitti> but you apparently enabled it correctly
<carlos> but the log is saying that the strip is done
<pitti> can you check /etc/pkgstriptranslations.conf?
<pitti> the 'enable' value
<cprov> pitti: false
<cprov> pitti: the translations are in webdir
<cprov> pitti: old-style yet
<pitti> *boggle*
<carlos> pitti: how is possible that it's disabled and it still strips translations?
<cprov> pitti: look in ferraz.buildd
<cprov> pitti: maybe are we acting inside the chroot
* pitti woudl suspect some chroot rebuild magic
<cprov> pitti: I should install it INSIDE the chroot
<pitti> [ -f "$CONFFILE" ]  || exit 0
<pitti> readctrl "$CONFFILE" "enable"
<pitti> [ "$RET" = "true" ]  || exit 0
<pitti> these are the very first three commands
<pitti> cprov: !!!
<pitti> :)
<cprov> pitti: does it mean "yes, you should do it, stupid !!!" ?
<pitti> cprov: no, rather 'Yes, that sounds pretty plausible, sir' :)
* pitti hugs cprov 
<cprov> pitti: so here we go, chroot job
<carlos> :-D
* cprov hugs back 
* cprov is sad, now that he knows what to do the bandwidth to builder is horrible
<pitti> hi mdz 
<pitti> cprov: I'm going to have some dinner now, I'll read scrollback
<cprov> pitti: okay, still fighting with chroot
<kiko-fud> daf, I'm not sure why you duped 32430 to 5411
<kiko-fud> nothing there suggests it.
<daf> interesting
<daf> I wonder what I was thinking
<pitti> cprov: I'm back
<kiko> daf, you also lack a comment saying that the OOPS and URL in the report do not match at all.
<cprov> pitti: install pkgstriptrans in chroot is just wrong
<kiko> which to me would be basis to reject the report
<cprov> pitti: could not figure out from where is it called when building
<pitti> cprov: why is it wrong? where else should it be installed?
<cprov> pitti: in the builder itself, like sbuild 
<daf> kiko: oh, the OOPS does match bug #5411
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5411 in soyuz "Distribution's "List all packages" (+allpackages) times out, needs batching" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5411
<pitti> cprov: well, yes, I thought that's what you meant with 'chroot'
<cprov> pitti: it was my "just wrong" mind
<daf> kiko: the description and the OOPS are totally at odds, though
<kiko> daf, really? bug 5411?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5411 in soyuz "Distribution's "List all packages" (+allpackages) times out, needs batching" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5411
<kiko> daf, because the traceback IIRC suggests people/+index, no?
<cprov> pitti: let's think together, sbuild has a patch to move translation as we want, but not for generate than, so what invokes pkgstriptranslation in the build process ?
<cprov> pitti: I suspect the same thing that invokes the dh_xxx, what is this ?
<daf> kiko: uh
<pitti> cprov: ooh, I see, let me explain
<daf> kiko: sorry, I clearly have a blind spot when it comes to this bug
<daf> kiko: I'm talking crap
* kiko laughs
<pitti> cprov: pkgstriptranslations dpkg-diverts dpkg-deb
<cprov> pitti: please
* daf -> yoga
<pitti> cprov: i. e. the build fully takes care of calling pkgstriptranslations on its own
<daf> kiko: I think salgado ifxed all the people/+index issues we had
<pitti> cprov: sbuild does not need to call pkgstriptranslations explicitly
<daf> back later
<kiko> daf, I think I agree
<kiko> daf, I'll invalidate for you.
<pitti> cprov: the sbuild patch to move translation tarballs to the http-accessible directory is a gross hack that shuold disappear after direct rosetta import works
<cprov> pitti: who is "the build" ? dpkg ? 
<pitti> cprov: yes
<pitti> cprov: debian/rules eventually calls dpkg-deb, which calls pkgstriptranslations
<cprov> pitti: right, but which pkgstriptranslation has been called ? who says that ?
<cprov> pitti: I mean where I can specify it ?
<pitti> cprov: 'which'?
<pitti> /usr/bin/dpkg-deb:
<pitti> case "$1" in
<pitti>         --build | -b)
<pitti>                 [ -x /usr/bin/pkgstriptranslations ]  && /usr/bin/pkgstriptranslations
<pitti>                 ;;
<pitti>         *)
<pitti>                 ;;
<pitti> esac
<pitti> exec -a /usr/bin/dpkg-deb /usr/bin/dpkg-deb.pkgstriptranslations "$@"
<pitti> cprov: so, it calls /usr/bin/pkgstriptranslations
<cprov> pitti: so something must be wrong in the current /usr/bin/pkgstriptranslations
<salgado> matsubara, would you like to take bug 32493 for some extra karma points?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32493 in launchpad "Need to check if an email address is not already registered when creating a new account" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32493
<pitti> cprov: so you installed it into the build chroot now? what happens then?
<cprov> pitti: didn't install it, gave up 
<matsubara> salgado: assign it to me, but i'll not be able to fix it soon. Have some other priorities atm
<kiko> yeah let matsubara fix some topcrashers
<cprov> pitti: installed, it replaces the version 21, repacking chroot
<pitti> cprov: and still no fun? what's in the build log?
<cprov> pitti: just request a new job with new chroot
<pitti> cprov: I don't understand what you mean
<cprov> pitti: the new job in progress are using the chroot with new pkgstriptrans, need to wait they finish 
<cprov> pitti: shit, hacked the wrong chroot
<kiko> does anyone have a log of this channel? I'm looking for the quote I gave to answer the question on why we require an account to report a bug
<Kamion> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<kiko> thanks Kamion 
<carlos> cprov: I will need to leave in 15 minutes
<cprov> carlos: wait wait 
<carlos> but will be able to check anything later tonight
<kiko> Kamion, no log for today?
<kiko> it was earlier today
<Kamion> kiko: -current
<Kamion> otherwise you get to wait, I suppose
<kiko> thanks Kamion you rock
<carlos> cprov: do you need anyting from me? I need to leave....
<cprov> carlos: to be honest, yes I need you to check if things are ok in mawson db, but not in the next 30 min
<cprov> carlos: I'm publishing more sources to build
<carlos> cprov: please, give me any instruction you need and I will check it when I'm back in a couple of hours or so
<carlos> cprov: is that ok?
<cprov> carlos: sure, check if the translations are sane within rosetta domain, basically ensure you last code works. I'll send email report to LP, anyway 
<cprov> carlos: see you
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add a flush_database_updates() call after creating a new shipit request in an attempt to fix https://launchpad.net/products/shipit/+bug/32425. Will get back to investigate it carefully later (r3183: Guilherme Salgado)
<carlos> cprov: ok, thanks
* carlos -> out
<atie> Does launchpad support uploading translations for products to upstream?
<kiko> atie, indeed it does
<atie> kiko, does it? I just sent a mail to rosetta-user ml to ask it.
<kiko> mmm
<kiko> sorry
<kiko> do you really mean /to/ upstream?
<atie> yes, to product projects like as abisource...
<kiko> well, not exactly
<kiko> anyone can download the updated pot and pofiles
<kiko> so if upstream are actively interested they can pull and check those new files into their source control system
<atie> that I know. :)
<kiko> I wonder what you mean by "uploading translations [...]  to upstream"
<atie> is there any predefined rules between Rosetta and the product projects?
<kiko> I don't understand the question
<atie> mean I have recently translated some products registered in Rosetta.
<kiko> okay so far
<atie> not for the packages in Ubuntu versions
<kiko> yes, okay.
<atie> Then I'd like ask for Rosetta will upload them to the product project.
<kiko> I don't understand that part
<kiko> what do you mean by "upload"?
<atie> Since the projects have no ko_KR translations.
<kiko> atie, you should contact the project's lead
<kiko> and explain to them that they can pull a translation from rosetta
<kiko> rosetta can't forseeably "push" your translation into the project
<kiko> they need to pull it
<kiko> the project, after all, is under their control
<atie> that's ok for a couple of projects, I think.
<atie> but I have several of them, do I need to to same thing for all of them?
<kiko> yes.
<kiko> there is a bug open to notify upstream automatically when new translations are received
<kiko> but that has not yet been implemented
<kiko> and it is controversial because some upstreams might not appreciate the spam
<atie> Rosetta will support it soon? :)
<atie> we sign codes of conduct and translate the product for them, these are not enough?
<kiko> some upstreams are not aware of rosetta
<kiko> other upstreams may choose not to use rosetta
<kiko> that makes the situation not so simple
<atie> that mean who registered the project to begin with?
<atie> into Rosetta
<kiko> anyone, potentially.
<kiko> it says in the Rosetta page for the project, I believe
<atie> can we make rules with projects before registering them to Rosetta?
<kiko> I'm not sure what you mean by "rules"
<kiko> if you mean that the projects should be contacted, I think it's a reasonable request, worth discussing in rosetta-users
<atie> So Rosetta only provides mean, rest of works are up to translators including contact to projects?
<kiko> atie, that is the current situation, yes.
<atie> I am bit disappointed. :)
<kiko> well, think of all the good things Rosetta gives you in return for this small shortcoming? :)
<atie> Well... then I got to explain that to 25 ubuntu-ko translators.
<atie> is it same for KDE and GNOME?
<atie> if we will translate for packages in Dapper, those won't be uploaded to KDE and GNOME, only for Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<atie> Actually I am holding members to translate GNOME packages in Dapper.
<kiko> correct
<atie> kiko, thank you for kindly answering my questions. :)
<kiko> sorry for not having more good news!
<kiko> we are working to get there, though
<atie> how soon do you know?
<kiko> for what specifically?
<atie> setting rules with projects registered in Rosetta. If projects have no translators, they will welcome our translations I think.
<atie> Then translators don't need to contact projects individually.
<atie> And, I doubt how much I can encourage people to use Rosetta while translations in Rosetta only update Ubuntu/Kubuntu.
<atie> kiko, I got to go. Thanks again. 
<atie> bye all
<sistpoty> just a quick question... if I sponsor an upload which needs to go through new, and it get's rejected. will I get an rejected mail?
<kiko> I believe so. cprov-away is the best guy to ask, or anyone that has uploaded -- seb128?
<kiko> matsubara, can you check https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/5807 and confirm?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5807 in rosetta "IndexError on +upload" [Normal,Needs info]  
<seb128> kiko: is the changelog entry using your name?
<sistpoty> seb128: for the rejected mail-question or are you talking bout s.th. different?
<seb128> rejected
<seb128> the changelog email is mailed
<sistpoty> seb128: I'm not in the changed-by field, but I get accepted mails for these packages (if I sponsor)
<kiko> seb128, sorry, I didn't understand your question.
<seb128> kiko: sorry the reply was not for you, I just started to reply to the highlight
<seb128> (ie: you mentionned my nickname)
<kiko> :)
<matsubara> kiko: I don't really know what caused that bug. It is one of those I reported for you when you asked me to report from the OOPS logs. Remember?
<kiko> ah, really?
<kiko> okay, I'll update.
<elmo> cprov-away: around?
<kiko> he's out for a bit, elmo 
<kiko> can I help?
<elmo> nah, it doesn't matter, I just cowboyed it and will mail him about the rest
<kiko> yes!
<cprov> elmo: here
<cprov> elmo: cowboyed code ? where ?
<elmo> not code, so what happened is
<elmo> kinnison wrote a process-incoming.sh for the sync queue, but it was still pointed at staging
<elmo> I ran it.  noticed it was moving stuff to staging.  swore a lot.  cowboyed the upload from accepted, back to incoming, fixed the script and reran it
<elmo> a) is that ok, b) can I just firewall drescher from talking to anything other than emperor? :P
<elmo> (sync queue == /home/lp_queue/sync-queue for some reason)
<cprov> elmo: firewall it will cause trouble when transfering file to home or rsyncing tree 
<cprov> elmo: is the script in question in the LP worktree ?
<elmo> sorry, I only mean firewall it from talking on postgres (5432 or whatever) port
<elmo> cprov: no :/
<elmo> kinnison put it in /home/lp_queue/sync-queue/ too
<elmo> I think we should move the script to the LP tree, and the queue to /srv/launchpad.net
<cprov> elmo: ok, fix it in place and may LP (I think, just for history)
<kiko> I agree with elmo 
<cprov> elmo: agreed, mail me I can do it tomorrow morning
<kiko> less of a hack
<cprov> elmo: sure firewalling postgres is ok
<elmo> hmm, the upload got sent out as Ubuntu Installer instead of under Martin's name
<cprov> elmo: weird, which policy were you using ?
<elmo> the 'sync' policy
<elmo> what does soyuz send mail based on?  Changed-By or Maintainer?
<elmo> maybe the problem is martin doesn't have his @ubuntu.com address in launchpad?
<elmo> hmm, nope "pkgstriptranslations 22" got sent out as him, with a Maintainer of m.p@c.c and a Changed-By of m.p@u.c
<elmo> what's the bzr-ese for 'wtf is this branch and where did it come from?'
<cprov> elmo: sorry the delay, I don't know why the email got sent as Ubuntu.. instead of martin, need to investigate maybe something is flaky in sync policy
<kiko> salgado, is there a bug for the +newaccount timeout when inserting into Person?
<salgado> kiko, I don't think so
<kiko> thanks.
<cprov> elmo: file a bug about this issue, add the uploader output if you have, I can look on this tomorrow and say exactly how to fix
<elmo> cprov: ok, I'm going to have a quick look myself, 'cos I can't do all the pending syncs without this being resolved
<elmo> will I could, but it'd be ugly
<elmo> anyway, where is the soyuz production bzr branch, so I can pull it down locally and avoid drescher lag?
<cprov> cprov/launchpad/uploader-tests/
<elmo> hum?
<elmo> oh, I suppose I could just rsync copy it off of drescher, never mind
<cprov> elmo: my branch in chinstrap, the name doesn't help .. I'm about to release a soyuz-production anyway
<lifeless> elmo: bzr info might tell you, but as each branch is independent theres no real indicator
<lifeless> elmo: also cat .bzr/parent might help
<salgado> lifeless, I have a question for you
<salgado> the python-codespeak-lib package is now installed on pqm's box, but I think I need to add it as a launchpad dependency, as we need it to run a make check_merge
<lifeless> shoot
<salgado> the problem is that this package is not available in breezy. should I just add a link on the wiki to a .deb placed somewhere and mail launchpad@?
<salgado> or do I need to get a proper backport of that package into breezy-backports?
<salgado> (I have no idea who I have to bother to get the latter)
<lifeless> I think you need to talk to stevea
<lifeless> adding it to the lp dependencies is a good idea
<kiko> getting a backport shouldn't be difficult.
<lifeless> but if its been manually installed on balleny we don't strictly speaking need it in lp-deps
<lifeless> but its much easier to not forget things if they are in lp-deps
<salgado> but developers might have problems if they try to run all tests
<salgado> anyway, I'll check with Steve tomorrow
<salgado> gooooodnight everybody!
<SteveA> salgado won't check anything with me tomorrow
<SteveA> i'll be traveling
<kiko> heh
<SteveA> taxi comes in 6 hours
<cprov> see you tomorrow
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  DB permission for queued insert new librarian files, required for rosetta/soyuz integration. (r3184: Celso Providelo)
#launchpad 2006-02-28
<jordi> hey
<jordi> lifeless: here?
<jordi> Product series
<jordi> Don't use this (2006-02-05)
<jordi> Damnit, why can't I remove series in launchpad?
<ajmitch> hey jordi 
<jordi> I found a product with this series
<jordi> can it be hidden? (autopackage)
<stub> lifeless: Did you assign the librarian last-accessed update to Bjorn? If so, I'm going to take it
<lifeless> stub: go ahead
<lifeless> stub: AFAIK you wanted only db reviews
<stub> lifeless: normally yes. I'm taking this one though because I suspect the implementation will cause db issues
<mpt__> hummm
<mpt__> My Zope book doesn't explain what traversal is
<mpt__> spiv?
<spiv> mpt: traversal?
<mpt> spiv, class ProjectNavigation has a "def traverse(self, name):" in it, and I'm wondering what it's used for
<mpt> It consists of the line "return self.context.getProduct(name)", which seems like a thinko to me
<mpt> ohhh, maybe not
<mpt> the same function for ProductNavigation talks about series
<mpt> humm, so it defines how to get the name of the main subset of the thing?
* mpt waves hands wildly
<spiv> Traversal is the name for walking the path of objects.
<mpt> Does such a path always go downward?
<spiv> i.e. "foo/bar/baz" will ask foo for a "bar", and the result of that for a "baz".
<mpt> ah, ok
<mpt> I hadn't noticed until now that projects in launchpad had no hierarchy navigation ...
* mpt is adding it
<mpt> whoo-hoo
<mpt> that was easy :-)
<mpt> thanks spiv
<spiv> No worries.
<spiv> stub: I've taken your suggestion for library-last-accessed... do I have r=stub?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  Changes to the librarian's upload protocol: Makes the Database-Name sanity-check header mandatory, and adds an optional Debug-ID header, which triggers more server-side debugging. (r3185: Andrew Bennetts)
<jamesh> spiv: what do you think about getting the zopeless environment to use the same database adapter code as the webapp?
<spiv> jamesh: In general, I'm in favour of reducing the difference between zopeless and non-zopeless.
<spiv> I'm not sure exactly how much work is involved for this particular suggestion, but anything that reduces the mess can only be a good thing.
<jamesh> spiv: I was mainly asking w.r.t. BjornT's email about doing OOPS reports from scripts
<jamesh> given that things like SQL statement logging is done inside the webapp's DA
<spiv> Yeah, I saw that.  It makes good sense.
<jamesh> spiv: I suppose part of the reason for them being separate is that execute_zcml_for_scripts() wasn't around earlier?
<spiv> I think so.
<spiv> And we wanted to be able to use the same database classes outside the webapp.
<spiv> So we needed somewhere to make all those classes be connected to a database without the full webapp environment.
<jamesh> I wonder if the statement/request timeout code we've got would make sense for scripts?
<spiv> Perhaps for some.  I think some have intentionally long-running transactions.
<spiv> But e.g. it wouldn't harm the librarian to have those timeouts, even though I don't expect it would ever hit them.
<spiv> Similarly, it would make sense for the authserver I think, even though it too does mainly simple queries.
<spiv> jamesh: the pending reviews summary page seems to be a couple of days stale for me... is the cron script broken?
<jamesh> spiv: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews.new/log shows a log of it running fairly recently.
<jamesh> spiv: I think the problem was some branches ddaa put up for review with sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/ URLs rather than sftp://chinstrap/ URLs
<jamesh> I've changed them on the wiki page, and kicked off another run
<spiv> jamesh: Thanks
<jamesh> you can write some interesting code by using decorators for non-decorator purposes
<jamesh> as a way of calling functions expecting a function as their only argument
<spiv> jamesh: Yeah, some Twisted people have noticed this.
<spiv> @deferred.addCallback
<spiv> def _(result): ...
<spiv> Or something.
<jamesh> or l = [5,4,3,2,1]  ; @l.sort
<jamesh> def compare(a, b): ...
<spiv> "interesting" is a polite euphemism for it :)
<jamesh> it'd be even more useful if Python did curried functions by default
<jamesh> @widget.connect('show'); def _(widget): ...
<jamesh> I'd guess that the pending-reviews code will need to have some updates by the time we move on to bzr-0.8 on chinstrap
<jamesh> spiv: pending-reviews page should be up to date again (and not spewing on branch names ending with a slash)
<stub> spiv: Yes
<stub> If it looks like being a sane implementation, using the Z3 DA for Zopeless stuff would be fine (as long as we can access a Python DBI connection via sqlbase.connect() or something as I find this much easier to work with when not dealing with SQLObject).
<stub> Another benefit would be that the DA does exception sniffing, making it easy for our scripts to catch Retry exceptions and retry the transaction.
<stub> (given the nature of Launchpad, we need to be aware that deadlock exceptions could happen at almost any point)
<jamesh> stub: the tests in canonical/launchpad/webapp/ftests/test_adapter.txt effectively do this.
<jamesh> calling the adapter gives you an object implementing the DB-API
<jamesh> DB-API connection object, that is
<stub> Thats probably a saner way of getting it, rather than the existing approach of using SQLBase._connection._connection or whatever disgusting magic we currently use.
<stub> although it is more unusual to see dict(foo=bar) instead of {foo: bar}, it seems that the former is now officially preferred and may be the only way of spelling it in Python 3.0
<stub> javaesqe
<stub> along with tuple(foo for bar in baz) and list(foo for bar in baz)
<stub> which matches set(foo for bar in baz), and one reason there is no magic punctuation for sets
<jamesh> the lack of punctuation for sets means that you need some other sequence type to initialise them.  e.g. set([1,2,3,4] )
<jamesh> the problem with allowing set(1,2,3,4) being that it leads to ambiguity if you want a set containing a single iterator as a member
<stub> I don't think a set could contain an iterator, as the members of the set need to be immutable
<jamesh> they just need to be hashable
<jamesh> don't they?
<stub> iterators generally aren't hashable. You would also need to support equality as the hashes are not guaranteed unique
<stub> so technically yes, but I think it would be frowned apon like using similar objects as keys to a dictionary
<jamesh> set([itertools.repeat(42)] )
<jamesh> that's a nice hashable iterator
<stub> >>> s = set([itertools.repeat(42), itertools.repeat(42)] )
<stub> >>> s
<stub> set([repeat(42), repeat(42)] )
<stub> lovely :-)
<stub> >>> s.remove(itertools.repeat(42))
<jamesh> yay for default __hash__ implementations on user defined classes!
<stub> Traceback (most recent call last):
<stub>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in ?
<stub> KeyError: repeat(42)
<mpt> Can anyone tell me which "../rocketfuel" is being referred to in "/home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration/bzr baz-import-branch $DESTARCHIVE/c/[v/] b $SRCARCHIVE/c--b--v ../rocketfuel"?
<mpt> Is it /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel?
<jamesh> yes
<mpt> ok, ta
<jamesh> because you should be in /home/warthogs/archives/mpt when running that command
<jamesh> (according to that document)
<mpt> "/home/warthogs/archives/mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--menus--0509 is not a valid Arch branch."
<mpt> hmm, it contains base-0/ and patch-1/ through patch-35/, but nothing else
<jamesh> try mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--menus--0509 instead
<jamesh> remember that baz used it's own namespace for archives rather than just filesystem paths
<mpt> oh.
<mpt> ... which is why we're using bzr!
<jamesh> it's amazing how quickly you forget these things ...
<mpt> My girlfriend keeps on accusing me of having an excellent memory
<mpt> No, no, I only have an excellent memory *compared with her* ...
<mpt> thanks jamesh, that looks worky
<jamesh> mpt: I wasn
<jamesh> 't referring to you in particular.  Whenever I go back to a baz branch, I keep on typing bzr commands by mistake
<sivang> jamesh: I was bitten by this as well, when you get used so good to bzr, you can't imagine how you used to work with baz.
<mpt> So, bzr is bad because it's too easy to use and dulls programmers' brains
* mpt wonders if screen inside ssh will work as protection against dodgy connectivity
<jamesh> yes
<ddaa> sivang: I perfectly remember what it was like
<ddaa> it involved large amount of swearing and shouting at baz team folks ;)
<ddaa> Can an admin please approve https://launchpad.net/products/f-spot
<Kamion> mpt: still around? can I borrow you in #ubuntu-devel for a brief query on UbuntuExpress/GnomeUserInterface?
<ddaa> daf: ping
<daf> pong
<ddaa> see you requested buttsource membership, can I ask you why you need it?
<daf> eep, did I?
<daf> I should have been doing that on localhost
<daf> please ignore it
<ddaa> I'll decline then.
<daf> stub: can you tell me what was the cause of the 'olumn "official_malone" does not exist' stuff?
<stub> daf: A bad rollout - there was code expecting database patches to have been applied that had not been.
<stub> daf: So a temporary situation - just ignore 'em.
<daf> ok, same as the KeyError stuff
<daf> groovy
* stub doesn't know about the KeyError stuff
<jamesh> so tomorrow's report will be more representative of problems with the latest rollout
<daf> we had lots of KeyErros yesterday because of a missing DB update (DB schema change)
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops-summaries/2006-02-21.html
<jamesh> I noticed
<jamesh> missing "official_malone" column, etc
<daf> right
<daf> ignoring rollout problems and retry exceptions, we only got about 60 exceptions yesterday
<daf> and a fair number of those look like it was matsubara and kiko and I reproducing bugs :)
<jamesh> I wonder how much we skew these results ...
<daf> silly idea: make OOPS reports caused by members of the Launchpad team a different colour
<mpt> Why? The Launchpad team are people too
<mpt> or did you mean so they could be made higher priority?
* mpt was assuming lower
<jamesh> mpt: if we use the frequency of a particular exception to indicate priority to fix it, then it might be a problem
<mpt> Well, bugs ddaa encounters should be high priority
<mpt> same with jordi
* ddaa feels important
<ddaa> better to ask though, there's a bunch of bugs I filed 6 months ago that are not really relevant anymore
<mpt> sshh, don't say that, or it'll become our standard way of dealing with bugs
<daf> mpt: so that we can tell user crashes apart from developer crashes, and not be misled into giving a problem that users aren't experiencing a high priority
<daf> well, rather, I want to be able to filter out OOPSes triggered during bug triage
<mpt> yeah, just when reproducing bugs
<mpt> because Oopses we experience elsewhere affect our ability to do work, including fixing other bugs
<jamesh> daf: you could do that by using staging.launchpad.net :)
<daf> good point :)
<mpt> You could hack :text-to-html so that if it's being called from within bugs in products that are part of the launchpad project, launchpad.net URls could be linkified to point to staging.launchpad.net instead ...
<stub> As long as we know the skew is there I think we can compensate.
<jordi> mpt: ?
<jordi> oh
<jordi> sounds like a great idea :P
<daf> it's not a big skew
<daf> a few oopses per day
<mpt> keeps the doctor away
<mpt> but yeah, not worth worrying about imo
<mdke> has any progress been made on allowing the distro managers to approve/disapprove breezy-updates?
<Kinnison> they can
<mdke> ok cool
<Kinnison> and have been able to for a while
<mdke> Kinnison, do they know how?
<Kinnison> mdke: I believe kamion knows
<mdke> great
<Kinnison> mdke: and if he has forgotten, I can remind him easily enough if he asks
<mdke> coolio
<jordi> daf: carlos just phoned me, his telco just cut his ADSL or something, and he's charging his mobile phone to be able to connect via mobile for the meeting
<daf> thanks for the notice jordi 
<daf> spiv_: did you get my mail about optional-branch-title?
<sivang> guys, any py guru's around? I have an IO manipulation problem. I have a program which spanws another program and read it's stderr and attempts to send commands to it based on the stderr line
<sivang> now, this is working fine as it seems, since I'm using a code snippet I found on the net for talking to process this way.
<sivang> however - 
<ddaa> sivang: I know a bit about such problems, go on.
<sivang> when I sys.stdin.readline() from the user to confirm something the spawnd program wants to do, I need to press between 3-10 CRs to make it go, and then I see the it already got my CRs but didn't show or send it to the spawnd program...
<sivang> ddaa: I use this , to do subuprocess comm - http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Cookbook/Python/Recipe/440554
<ddaa> hu... can you rephrase that?
<sivang> well, I can show you the code , but it's messy :)
<daf> sivang: this sort of problem is common when communicating with an interactive subprocess
<daf> sivang: it's something that's really tricky to get right, in my experience
<sivang> daf: so what do I do? I am also using generators to be able to propogate progress information neatly to the clinet
<ddaa> Mh... random guess
<ddaa> sometimes proc.stdin.flush() helps
<sivang> o..
* sivang feels bitten
<sivang> ddaa: I pray this is the problem (I recall doing that in C)
<sivang> ddaa: s/pray/?? how do you spell tht work/
<ddaa> I think that's correct
<ddaa> but I'm not the person you want to ask about english lenguage :)
<daf> if you have control over the subprocess, it might be easier in the long term to use a different IPC mechanism (fd other than stdin/stdout, pipe, named pipe, socket pair, etc.)
<daf> i.e. if you can modify the subprocess's code
<sivang> daf: tha'ts a wise idea. How do I use an fd instead of stdio ?
<ddaa> IME makes no significant difference
<ddaa> pipes are just a messy IPC system
<daf> hmm, really?
<daf> stdio can have weird buffering behaviour in my experience
* sivang evaluates having to screw up with DAR's C++ code now that this program hasn't had ever a CVE or previous vulns/
<ddaa> well, maybe. In my experience, the buffering issues pale in front of the systemic buffering issues involved in pipes.
<daf> hmm, I thought using a pair of pipes was fairly similar to using a socket
<daf> then again, I've only done that in the case where I was writing the code on both ends of the pipe
<ddaa> daf: I guess so. Except doing select portably on pipes is a real nightmare (I think I found some telling documentation in twisted about that, or in the code)
<jamesh> daf: you can't create a pipe that you can listen() on and receive multiple connections
<jamesh> (among other things)
<ddaa> daf: some peope report using socketpair() to fool processes into using pipes instead of processes for stdio... and say it made things simpler... I never tried personally.
<ddaa> s/into using pipes instead of processes/into using sockets instead of pipes/
<daf> jamesh: right -- I was thinking about the equivalent thing using socketpair()
<sivang> ddaa: it's a nightmare. I had originally used an own version to do that. after loosing last night's sleep over that, I am now using the module from the cookbook I've pasted the link to
<sivang> ddaa: what's socketpair?
<sivang> ddaa: (sounds like a solution)
<ddaa> async subprocess...
<ddaa> mh...
<daf> sivang: it's a syscall like pipe(), but which returns a pair of sockets instead of the endpoints of the pipe
<daf> sivang: with the difference that you can write to both ends of the socket
<daf> (as opposed to pipes, which are one way)
<ddaa> sivang: if you want async, I suggest you 1. use threads 2. use pexpect (use a tty instead of pipes) 3. use twisted, they (mostly) solved it for you
<sivang> daf: hmm. does that circumvent the buffering issues?
<daf> maybe
<sivang> ddaa: you mean threads instead of subprocess.Popen ?
<daf> this is a really tricky sort of situation
* sivang agrees
<ddaa> No, I mean Popen within a thread
<ddaa> so you you can put all the blocking stuff in the thread
<ddaa> and communicated with the main thread using synchronized queues for example
<daf> twisted seems to have magic for making this stuff work, but getting to grips with twisted can take a while if you haven't used it before
<sivang> I haven't, no.
<daf> pexpect might well be worth investigating
* sivang goes to invesitgate pyexpect
<ddaa> pexpect, that's in the stdlib
<sivang> btw, are any of this applied in LP? :-)
<ddaa> hu no, that's not
<ddaa> but that's in ubuntu :)
<sivang> ddaa: Anything specific you know of?
* sivang wonders if all the soyuz stuff didn't require spawning and forking processes nicely
<ddaa> sivang: I did a fair bit of twisted subprocess handling voodoo back when importd was being multithreaded (lifeless thought that would be a neat idea)
<daf> voodoo is the word
<ddaa> actually the problem was compounded by bugs in Python and libc...
<ddaa> don't want to think about it...
<sivang> ddaa: re threads, everybody I asked and any doc on the net tells you to avoid threads in python. That's why my code uses generators so nicely. only when I needed a piece of code to also send stuff to the spanwed child stdin, then problem arose.
<ddaa> but I warmly recommend twisted's subprocess, IMO it's significantly superior to subprocess. And if you care about async, it beats it hand down.
<sivang> ddaa: (GIL and other sutff)
<ddaa> Python threads are very useful to turn a sychronous API into an async one.
<sivang> ddaa: but didn't twisted brought you to doing voodo? I'm afraid of voodo, it hurts when the needle stings you:)
<ddaa> in that case, your thread is blocking or idle most of the time, so you do not mind the GIL.
<sivang> ddaa: indeed, right. being a IO intensive operation it would.
<Kamion> sivang: FWIW espresso has some simple async pipe handling without messing with twisted
<jamesh> it isn't difficult to handle a pair of pipes with select()
<jamesh> just make sure you use os.read()/os.write()
<ddaa> besides, the GIL is overrated. Sure, it hurts you when you intended to spread python code execution over multiple processor. But if you start caring about this level of performance, there are ways around the issues (C extensions that release the GIL, multiprocessing, etc.)
<Kamion> sivang: it's in espresso/debconffilter.py - although it's only asynchronous while reading from pipes because I have a special situation and know that writing to the pipe won't block "for long"
<ddaa> jamesh: the difficult bit is being portable
<jamesh> ddaa: the GIL is most painful when you want to use Python with some other code that has a global lock
<Kamion> I too generally find threads much more painful than a half-decent state machine
* sivang tries to decide which solution to check first.
<ddaa> jamesh: I can imagine deadlocks arising...
<jamesh> ddaa: really?
<daf> meeting in 30
<ddaa> jamesh: I remember seing a table that described the various combinations of readable/writable select gave for pipes in various states in various operating systems.
<sivang> jamesh: I didn't think it would be too hard, I guess I'm inexperienced in that such that it brought be to a dead end. In any event, I'm now using an "improved" subprocess from the Cookbook, still my issue is with too buffered output / input AFAICT.
<cprov> good morning 
* ddaa goes to cook some food
<Kamion> ddaa: are you thinking of http://www.greenend.org.uk/rjk/2001/06/poll.html
<Kamion> ?
* sivang pokes espresso's source
<jamesh> sivang: wrapping a using a Python file object to read from a pipe will cause problems, since it retries the read on EINTR
<Kamion> I thought those problems chiefly applied to poll(), not select()
<jamesh> sivang: when reading from a pipe, you'll get an EINTR when there is no more to read from the pipe, at which point you probably want to select() again rather than block :)
<ddaa> Kamion: it might be that one...
<ddaa> mh...
<Kamion> jamesh: whether that's a problem depends on what you're expecting, to some extent. For instance in espresso I know that I always get pretty much a line of input at a time, so whenever the input fd becomes readable I can just read a single line and then go back to selecting.
<Kamion> For fully generic async operation, sure.
<Kamion> (though actually I use os.read anyway ...)
<jamesh> Kamion: in which case an os.read() call would generally give you that line
<Kamion> yeah
<sivang> jamesh: I see. I guess that Cookbook class has this same illness? 
<daf> jamesh: I thought Python made EINTR invisible in most cases
<jamesh> daf: Python file objects do, yes
<Kamion> I needed to get at the fd anyway to give it to gobject.io_watch_fd, so there was little point bothering with a file object
<jamesh> daf: they retry reads/writes on EINTR
<carlos> hi
<ddaa> Kamion: I think that was the one. I guess I was confused about the portability thing.
<jamesh> daf: however, if you have a pipe you often don't want to retry because you'll hang
<daf> jamesh: ah, true
<daf> jamesh: so short reads should never happen with sync access to on-disk files, but it can happen with pipes and other types of fd?
<jamesh> actually, the EINTR bit is a red herring.  The problem with python file objects and pipes is that they retry short reads
<jamesh> if I issue os.read(fd, 4096), and there is only 100 bytes to read, then it will return those 100 bytes
<jamesh> fp.read(4096) will issue a read, get 100 bytes, then issue another read for 3996 bytes
<jamesh> not returning until it gets the full 4096 bytes
<daf> and potentially hang if it's a pipe
<ddaa> daf: as far as I know EINTR can also happen if your process handled a signal while it was blocking
<matsubara> good morning!
<ddaa> daf: that was one of the problem with Python when it was not retrying automatically, blocking on pipe occasionally caused the EINTR to bubble up as an OSError when SIGCHLD was unmasked.
<sivang> morning matsubara 
<matsubara> hey sivang
<ddaa> I see no reason why it could not happen with any sort of "real" fd (except stuff like /proc files).
* sivang feels other things then pyexpect seem a bit complex and require more time. goes to continuereading about it
<sivang> Kamion: you're code looks nice, I'd just have to see how I can incorporate it in my code though
<jamesh> ddaa: an EINTR literally means "system call interrupted", and can occur pretty much any time an asynchronous signal is delivered to the process
<ddaa> yup, but there's a gap from knowing the definition and telling how it applies to specific cases :)
<ddaa> besides, it's not real clear to me what an "asynchronous signal" is in this context.
<Kamion> ddaa: it's just another name for a Unix signal
<kiko-zzz> morning
<kiko> meeting in +2 minutes
<kiko> additional agenda items to me
<jblack> Oh that's right. You're the man
<kiko> well, THAT goes without saying!
<jblack> I guess we can't lie to you about whether our act..
<jblack> lol!
<kiko> IT IS TIME
<kiko> --------------------------------------------------------------------
<daf> MEETING TIME
<kiko> welcome carlos_ 
<kiko> who is present?
<mpt> here
<matsubara> here
<kiko> here
<salgado> me
<daf> me
<jamesh> me
<jblack> me
* carlos_ carlos
<carlos_> me
<ddaa> I am.
<BjornT> me
* kiko pokes BjornT 
<kiko> aha
<spiv_> me
<kiko> can someone call bradb?
<kiko> stub?
<jblack> I think I can call canada
<kiko> Kinnison can participate at his discretion
<mpt> "O, Canada..."
* kiko looks at stub 
<kiko> moving on, laggards be noted
<kiko> Agenda
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Roll call
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Agenda
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Next meeting
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Activity reports
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Items from last meeting
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Launchpad oops milestone report (daf)
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Production / staging (stub)
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Keep, Bag, Change
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Three sentences
<kiko> doesn't it suck when you paste in from the wiki?
<kiko> that was the agenda item
<kiko> next week, same time, same place, any objections?
<kiko> 5
<kiko> 4
<kiko> 3
<kiko> 2
<kiko> 1
<jblack> kiko: no answer from bradb. I'm calling across a border though.
<kiko> very well, it is done
<bradb> doh, hi
<kiko> hello bradb 
<kiko> good to have you with us
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thur 30 Feb, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<kiko> thanks mpt 
<mpt> wait, no, that doesn't work
<kiko> now for a date that actually exists :)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thur 3 Mar, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<kiko> my dad's birthday!
<kiko> moving on
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thur 2 Mar, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<spiv> mpt: that's better :)
<mpt> (It's Friday for me...)
<kiko> who's an activity reporter, and who's a black hole of doom?
<kiko> I am a reporter
<daf> Kinnison: oi
<salgado> I'm a reporter
<mpt> up to date except yesterday
<Kinnison> daf: yes?
<jblack> I think I'm a reporter.
* bradb is up to date
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<matsubara> up to date
<daf> ah, you're here
<ddaa> uptodate
<daf> up to date
<Kinnison> daf: I'm here, I'm up to date, I'm working on distro
* sivang is here, obviously ;)
<kiko> spiv, how's your reporting?
<carlos> I'm missing yesterday's one due problems with my network connection. Will try to send it later today
* jamesh is not up to date
<daf> Kinnison: *cough* right
<spiv> I'm up to date
<kiko> Kinnison, I'm happy to know you're not late!
<kiko> good going spiv 
<mpt> ... up to date
<Kinnison> kiko: I was, <tmi>on the loo</tmi> when the meeting started :-)
<kiko> jamesh, boos to you
<kiko> TMI!
<daf> cprov: oi
<kiko> steve has not been sending in his reports either
<kiko> moving on to more fun things
<kiko> == Actions from last week ==
<kiko>  * MeetingAction: Kiko to put his error/timeout debugging advice on the wiki
<kiko>  * MeetingAction: Robert to report on Asterisk progress
<kiko>  * MeetingAction: kiko and daf to assign oops bugs to people
<kiko>  * MeetingAction: carlos to tell stub (and the list) the patch level when he gets optimisation code reviewed and landed
<kiko>  * MeetingAction: daf and Kinnison to send activity reports more than once a week
<cprov> up to date
<kiko> first one is me, and done -- has anyone looked at CrashDebugging?
<kiko> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/CrashDebugging\
<daf> looked at it, yes
<carlos> mine is done too
<kiko> daf, how does it look?
<kiko> lifeless has not sent in any report on progress on asterisk
<kiko> boos to him
<daf> good
<daf> it looks good, that is
<kiko> daf and I did a major whack of oops reports last week
<kiko> and yesterday again
<jblack> lifeless is under the gun for bzr 0.8 in dapper.
<kiko> and today we'll look into timeouts and other forgotten crashes
<daf> better than being in front of the gun
<kiko> jblack, he still didn't send in a report.
<kiko> any additional tips on crashdebugging that you have, please, add to the page
<kiko> carlos told stub the relevant patch level, but in the end we didn't roll it out because of test failures
<kiko> such is life
<carlos> kiko: but it's done with Tuesday's roll out
<kiko> the code was rolled out on tuesday, yes.
<kiko> so good work regardless
<kiko> daf and Kinnison have been better with activity reporting daily
<kiko> congratulations
<kiko> it's getting close to stub's part of the show
<kiko> can someone call him?
<kiko> perhaps spiv or jamesh?
<jamesh> sure, I'll just find his number
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> moving on
<jamesh> (it is an international call for me as well though)
<kiko>  * Launchpad oops milestone report (daf)
<daf> yo
<kiko> (jamesh, yeah, but somebody needs to do it, and you can expense it)
<daf> so, the oops milestone has many more bugs than last week
<daf> but that's mostly because we've assigned more bugs to it rather than many more oopses happening
<daf> in fact, oopses are down
<kiko> that's exactly correct
<daf> it's good to see the work we've been doing bearing fruit
<kiko> here's an open question
<daf> fire
<kiko> who has some time free or a priority to bump down to help us nail top reports today and tomorrow?
<kiko> most of them are easy to fix and test
<daf> "top reports" -- you mean most often?
<kiko> yes, the most critical oopses.
<kiko> so, nobody
<kiko> bradb, BjornT?
<kiko> spiv, jamesh?
<kiko> carlos, cprov?
* kiko jokes about cprov 
<kiko> salgado?
<carlos> kiko: well... I'm a bit behind my schedule...
<BjornT> kiko: well, if neccessary, sure, i could help nailing down an oops or two.
<kiko> BjornT, it would be most appreciated.
<spiv> kiko: I can look at doing a few.
<BjornT> i do think that reducing oops is a top priority
<carlos> kiko: and dapper imports is my priority atm, when I finish with that, I will kill some of those bugs
<jamesh> kiko: stub says he'll be back in about 20 minutes
<kiko> spiv, you know, backporting *Join() would be the /most/ helpful thing you could do right now
<kiko> carlos, okay, that's cool.
<cprov> kiko: ehe, apart of the UI, that you told me to forget about for a while, the high priority things are performance improvement in osyuz backend  
<bradb> there's always time for a true Quick Fix
<kiko> cprov, I know, it was just a poke.
<kiko> spiv, any chance for you to tackle that as a one-day-hack?
<salgado> kiko, I guess I can
<kiko> I can fast-track review and everything you need
<kiko> jamesh is my second option for that one
<kiko> jamesh, thanks for the note
<kiko> okay, let's see how we can mangle this agenda
<jamesh> backporting SQLRelatedJoin + SQLMultipleJoin to our SQLObject would probably be about 15 minutes + time to test things
<spiv> kiko: Yeah, I can do that.
<kiko> spiv, tomorrow?
<jamesh> (it is another matter to migrate code over to them
<spiv> kiko: As jamesh says, it looks to be fairly self-contained.
<spiv> kiko: Yes.
<kiko> spiv, that would /kill/ -- it would really help timeouts
<sivang> ddaa: pexpect looks cool , thx
<kiko> jamesh, why do you say migrate code over?
<kiko> I see -- because some code will assume we have a list as output?
<jamesh> yeah
<spiv> I'd leave the existing MultipleJoins alone.
<spiv> And backport them under a different name, I think.
<spiv> Or just try it and see what breaks...
<jamesh> although porting a few high profile MultipleJoins to SQLMultipleJoin would probably have a pretty big payoff without much risk
<jamesh> e.g. source_package_caches
<spiv> jamesh: My thinking exactly...
<kiko> jamesh, what do you think of spiv's idea of adding the new ones with a different name?
<jamesh> kiko: that's what has been done upstream, so that's what we should do for the backport
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> well, spiv, if you can land the backported versions, I can either take care or get people to take care of porting code over.
<kiko> deal?
<jamesh> kiko: moving further from the upstream SQLObject API is likely to cause maintenance problems down the road
<kiko> I know, but I'm afraid we are already miles down that road
<jamesh> well, most of our changes have been API additions
<kiko> spiv, carlos: did the librarian 'hack' for avoiding the problem with exports get applied?
<jamesh> which aren't as bad as changing the behaviour of existing API
<carlos> kiko: no, I hadn't time to do that change
<kiko> jamesh, yes, but we've failed to track tip, and our code now relies on behaviours
<kiko> carlos, is it hard?
<carlos> no
<carlos> I will try to apply it before leaving on Friday
<spiv> kiko, carlos: there's additional debugging in the server now merged.  It needs to be rolled out, and then carlos needs to trivially update the cron script to use it.
<kiko> maybe getting it in for the next rollout would be nice
<kiko> spiv, carlos can update the code now, and then when the rollout on tuesday happens everything works, right?
<spiv> kiko: Incidentally, Ian Bicking announced plans for SQLObject 2.0 today.
<kiko> I wonder if that's good or bad news :)
<spiv> kiko: Yeah.
<carlos> kiko: I guess I can try to do it later today
<jamesh> spiv: what happened to 1.0? :)
<kiko> great
<kiko> thanks carlos 
<carlos> and ask stub to include it with the rollout
<kiko> okay
<kiko> we have some slack -- does anyone want to touch base on anything?
<mpt> I wanted to talk about an answer for the people who ask where they can download Launchpad
<spiv> jamesh: Excellent question :)
<mpt> or when it's going to be open sourced
<mpt> or why it isn't
<mpt> etc
<kiko> mpt, I have a FAQ that will land today on exactly that topic.
<kiko> based on a statement mark provided 
<kiko> near-verbatim actually
<kiko> is that an acceptable solution?
<mpt> There's already a FAQ on it, but people don't read the FAQ so far as I can tell
<mpt> yep, that's ok
<kiko> the FAQ sucks
<kiko> the new one is verbose
<daf> for those who haven't seen it yet: http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/cancomical-lynchpad
<kiko> it doesn't really explain the essential whys
<kiko> but it does give alternatives and some rationale
<jamesh> mpt: if it is in the FAQ, we can point people at the canned response
<kiko> agreed
<kiko> daf, you know OOPS-53A247? I am wondering why this still showed up in a log on wednesday
<mpt> I actually have a list of people who have asked me to mail them when Launchpad is open sourced
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/53A247
<kiko> was it only fixed yesterday?
<daf> kiko: stub says it was a rollout issue that should be gone by now
<daf> we can ignore any official_malone stuff in today's report
<kiko> I know, but I wonder why it still happened yesterday
* kiko shrugs
<kiko> "coisas de stub"
<kiko> okay, anything else?
<kiko> 5
<kiko> 4
<kiko> 3
<kiko> 2
<kiko> 1
<kiko> let's do a super-quick keep-bag-change session
<kiko>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<kiko> any items you feel strongly about? say it!
<kiko> 5
<kiko> 4
<kiko> Change: port SQLObject's MultipleJoin
<kiko> Change: keep us informed of the Zope3.2 and PgSQL8.1 work
<kiko> 3
<daf> kiko += 2
<kiko> Change: regular mail to the launchpad list when production is updated, bounced, or cronscripts enabled/disabled
<kiko> 2
<kiko> 1
<kiko> brazilian can not run meetings
<ddaa> Change: more planning when doing big features.
<kiko> all right
<kiko> ddaa, that's a surprising one. do you feel we have our heads down too much of the time?
<ddaa> Absolutely.
<kiko> interesting
<kiko> perhaps you are right
<mpt> ddaa, above our usual spec level?
<ddaa> Trying to make specs for large changes in a few days of frantic sprints is not good.
<mpt> We seem to be bad at big-picture specs
<kiko> the lack of medium-term goals has indeed been a problem
<kiko> mpt's right
<kiko> ironically those are the specs mpt devotes more time too :)
<ddaa> mpt: I dunno what other people's spect look like, but there's a massive amount of duplication, YAGNI, and never-implemented stuff in specs that's I'm in contact to.
<kiko> we really should do more wiki gardening at least
<mpt> Maybe I should spend some time on spec weeding
<kiko> Change: more wiki gardening
<kiko> mpt, I was going to suggest that
<kiko> REALLY
<ddaa> Also, I think the time I spent on writing docs and plan in the recent weeks helped me considerably to understand the big picture as well as the implementation details.
<kiko> mpt, and send in launchpad mail when you have questions, corrections or help
<mpt> ok
<kiko> nice idea
<kiko> all right
<kiko>  * Three sentences
<mpt> It will help me understand more of Launchpad's goolies too, which will be good
<kiko> DO IT
<mpt> DONE: LP page headings, bugfixes, MaloneSimplifications approval
<mpt> TODO: bug fixing (starting with menu-related bugs), wiki gardening
<mpt> BLOCKED: Reviews of FixingProjects, MaloneSearch, DuplicateBugHandling
<matsubara> DONE: support to users via email and irc, finally fixed distrotask validator, triage, fixed some code that was using SR.__len__(), manually tested the processes that use gpg on staging.
<ddaa> DONE: importd-bzr plan, basic baz2bzr, new vcs-imports gpg key
<ddaa> TODO: bulk signing, importd changes, more baz2bzr, deploy bzr imports!
<ddaa> BLOCKED: No (but might become if other tasks fall behind)
<matsubara> TODO: more triage, fix oops report bugs (upstream validator and some others)
<matsubara> BLOCKED: No
<carlos> DONE: user support, bug #5751 and #1681, soyuz <-> Rosetta integration testing and planning, POMsgSetPage
<carlos> TODO: merge my #1681 branch, request a review for POMsgSetPage and add tests for it, Dapper translation imports
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<salgado> DONE: Finished all changes Andrew requested in my mirror-management branch and wrote a lot of tests for it, some random fixes, investigated oops reports and started ShipItForDapper
<salgado> TODO: Get the mirror-management branch merged, more ShipItForDapper, random fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<spiv> DONE: Reviews, various librarian improvements, work on bugs 32105 & 32106 (to assist ddaa's deadline).
<spiv> TODO: More for ddaa, SQLObject *Join backporting, AuthserverCaching.
<spiv> BLOCKED: No.
<jblack> DONE: Bzr support,advocacy, documents, wiki, lp packages
<jblack> TODO: More of same, lp packages
<jblack> BLOCKED: none
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, branch status XML-RPC code, importd error reporting
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, import error reporting, more stuff from ddaa's list
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> DONE: Landed backport demystification. Landed fix for search button bug. Put new bug listing and fix for bug #29176 into review.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29176 in malone "Changing source package doesn't notify the new bug contact about the change" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29176
<BjornT> DONE: continued with BugWatches implementation. stopped pages from being rendered on redirects. landed reviewed branches.
<bradb> TODO: Land the two branches currently in review. Optional table/list view and customizable batch sizing.
<BjornT> TODO: finish BugWatches implementation. fix an oops or two.
<bradb> BLOCKED: jamesh for reviews.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: track down OOPS, clear out trees of patches, performance research, management, FAQ hacking
<kiko> TODO: more of the above, go through timeouts, add pending FAQs, reports, plan the sprint
<kiko> BLOCKED: not really, but would love information on Zope3.2, PgSQL8.1 from stub
<cprov> DONE: soyuz rollout (uploade to -updates, rosetta auto-imports)
<cprov> TODO: ftpmaster tools bug fix (porting) and fix performance issues in major soyuz components
<cprov> BLOCKED: none
<jamesh> bradb: I'll have the first one sent out tonight, other one tomorrow.
<kiko> thanks jamesh 
<bradb> jamesh: great, thanks
<kiko> mpt, uhm, I can try doing yours, though I haven't done regular spec reviewing, I confess
<daf> DONE: #31741, #5411, people and users doc, bug triage, oops triage
<daf> TODO: #30957, #31381...
<daf> BLOCKED: land optional branch title (spiv)
<kiko> spiv?
<mpt> kiko, MaloneSimplifications is in your queue anyway, it's been approved by SteveA
<kiko> yeah
<mpt> AIUI
<kiko> okay
<kiko> no stub yet
<kiko> I guess we can call it a day and stub can fill us in later
<kiko> MEETING ENDS
<kiko> -----------------------------------------------------------------
<spiv> daf: Sorry, was waiting for new diff from pending-reviews, which had been stalled.
<kiko> thanks
<spiv> daf: I'll get to it tonight before I sleep.
<daf> spiv: ah, thanks
<carlos> kiko: thanks
* bradb & # shower
<kiko> thanks for showering bradb 
* carlos -> lunch
<jbailey> bradb: Dude, for 7am meetings, you need a board across that tub of yours and just soak through it.
<carlos> cprov: hi
<cprov> carlos: hi, re-enabled mawson's jobs, unfortunatelly the update-path wasn't exerciced yet 
* mpt sometimes attends meetings in bed, but not today
<carlos> cprov: let me check for a new package from the queue to test it....
<jbailey> Attend meetings in bed but it's not with Canonic...  err.  NM.
<cprov> carlos: ok
<carlos> cprov: eel2
<carlos> that's a recent upload and will help us to test updates
<cprov> carlos: right ... today 
<jamesh> do we own lynchpad.net yet?
<kiko> not that I'm aware of
<jblack> noone owns it
<jbailey> The Canonical sponsored parody site of Canonical? =)
<jamesh> jbailey: http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/cancomical-lynchpad
<kiko> salgado, it's funny to see http://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-22/A176
<kiko> broken browsers?
<kiko> MSIE 5.16...
<LarstiQ> might as well get bazaar-cvs.org
<kiko> salgado, see the PATH_INFO for more information
<jbailey> jamesh: Yeah, but actually registering the domain means that we're either paranoid of bad press (which would be sad), or are willing to make fun of ourselves (which would be really funny to have a "funny things people have said about us" site)
<jamesh> kiko: that looks like a bug in our CSS
<kiko> jamesh, it only happens very rarely. are you sure?
<jamesh> kiko: CSS reads url('/@@/ubuntu-header-image4.png') instead of url(/@@/ubuntu-header-image4.png)
<jamesh> kiko: actually, the CSS spec says the quotes are optional
<kiko> jamesh, so you reckon dropping the quotes would work?
<kiko> it appears some browsers don't like it
<kiko> of course, the real problem is the NotFoundError
<kiko> BjornT, would you know how to fix that oops?
<kiko> it needs doing something inside zope
<jamesh> kiko: dropping the quotes would be standards compliant, and probably solve the Mac IE problem
<kiko> jamesh, I'll do that now and rs=jamesh
* BjornT takes a look
<stub> yo
<stub> today just feels like wednesday
<ddaa> if you ask me, it feels like monday morning...
<kiko> stub, every day feels like monday to me :-(
<kiko> stub, tell us about production and staging, at your leisure. and then tell me about zope3.2 and pgsql 8.1 :)
<stub> nothing really thrilling is happening on production or staging.
<kiko> stub, any cronscripts disabled?
<kiko> staging updates going regularly?
<stub> Rollouts as per usual. Looks like we got some good landings today which indicates I might actually be rolling out a thursday tag instead of the fridays or saturdays that have been usual
<stub> staging rollouts are happening daily with a full database sync
<ddaa> Break**
<ddaa> oops
<stub> There are a couple of cronscripts currently disabled
<kiko> can you tell us about them, stub, individually?
<stub> Actually only one now - update-stats.py
<daf> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/graph.png
<stub> update-stats.py seems guaranteed to trigger lots on timeouts on production
<BjornT> kiko: that oops is better handled stevea or stub, i seem to recall they discussing that looking up resources might have changed in zope3.2
<stub> at least in its current form
<kiko> stub, is that "the statistician"?
<stub> yes - the statistician
<kiko> daf, wow, cool!
<kiko> stub, what does this impact in launchpad? 
<kiko> what sort of statistics?
<daf> jamesh: ^^^
<kiko> BjornT, yeah, there's a bug open since forever. I wonder if you would just add a band-aid somewhere ;)
<stub> stuff that goes in portlets I think. Total number of 'translators' - stuff like that. Language stats. I'm not fully up to speed on that code.
<jamesh> daf: cool.  Could use some antialiasing :)
<daf> jamesh: yeah -- trying to work out how to make gnuplot do that
<jamesh> daf: if it has SVG output, rsvg should give pretty output
<kiko> daf, it might be wise to note "Daily OOPS counts over time"
<kiko> since these are grouped per-day
* Kinnison has to leave soon, in case there's anything he's needed for
<kiko> and not a continuum
<jamesh> daf: it is good to see the #exceptions going down and the #notfounds going up correspondingly though
<stub> zope32 is slowly getting there. Had a chance to fix more failing tests today. There are some icky looking tracebacks still that I might punt to SteveA when I've done the bulk of it, since it is in code he wrote.
<kiko> stub, does it still look a ways off?
<BjornT> kiko: ok, nothing i can think of now. i try to stay away from the publisher unless i have to, it's scary :)
<stub> Haven't looked at PostgreSQL 8.1 yet. But it is next after Zope3.2
<kiko> okay.
<daf> kiko: good idea
<stub> kiko: Nah - shouldn't be long
<kiko> stub, couple of weeks?
<stub> kiko: Not that long
<kiko> sounds great
<stub> kiko: Maybe land it Friday if things go well
<kiko> wow
<kiko> okay, excellent
<kiko> stub, on the statistician being off: what does this impact in launchpad? 
<salgado> kiko, what should I do with bug 3015?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3015 in shipit "shipit needs a robots.txt" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3015
<kiko> salgado, ask mpt. :)
<stub> I believe all that it means is that some of the stats being displayed in portlets are out of date. But I'm not 100% sure.
<salgado> mpt, what should I do with bug 3015?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3015 in shipit "shipit needs a robots.txt" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3015
<kiko> stub, I'll try looking at the code
<stub> It is all stuff that can happily be 24 hours out of date. It is just a bit more than that now ;)
<kiko> stub, would it make sense to run it at the lowest-accessed time for launchpad (sunday or something) or doesn't that exist?
<mpt> salgado, what proportion of the ShipIt 404s are asking for robots.txt?
<stub> It might be a good candidate for being put into autocommit mode. Last time I ran through I attempted to get more commits happening but it still is not enough obviously.
<stub> kiko: it already is (erm.... was)
<salgado> mpt, what is a 404 that asks for robots.txt?
<kiko> stub, really? when was it running?
<kiko> salgado, are you really asking that question?
<salgado> I didn't understand mpt's question
<daf> jamesh: that works
<daf> jamesh: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/graph.png
<stub> kiko: The nightly jobs kicked off at 5:15 UTC, and it would have been running at around 5:30 UTC
<kiko> stub, well, I was suggesting running it once a /week/
<stub> although I think it was taking a few hours
<mpt> salgado, what I mean is, there's no point in having a robots.txt if the 404s we're getting are from UAs that aren't looking at robots.txt anyway.
<jamesh> daf: much prettier
<stub> ahh. We don't really have a low spot of the week. Just daily lows at around 6:00 UTC
<kiko> ah nice
<kiko> stub, bummer, man.
<kiko> maybe try autocommit mode. :-/
<kiko> daf, highlight tuesdays. :)
<stub> it is an ideal candidate for a replica database, so it is definitely solvable. just a matter of engineering.
<kiko> yeah.
<jamesh> stub: run it against staging? :)
<kiko> jamesh' idea is not bad
<mpt> salgado, so if we're getting 279.3 404s per day and only 2 of those 279.3 are asking for robots.txt, adding a robots.txt won't help.
<carlos> cprov: I need to leave now to have lunch, will be back in an hour or an hour and a half
<stub> jamesh: Yes. Just need the script intelligent enough to do its writes against production though.
<cprov> carlos: wait eel2 just built
<carlos> oh!
<carlos> ok
<mpt> daf, those jaggy lines are crying out for rolling averages :-)
<salgado> mpt, in the last report I can see 22 404s on shipit, and none of them are asking for robots.txt
<mpt> ok, Rejected that bug is
<carlos> cprov: I need to check some code, seems like the .pot is autodetected, but the .po files are not...
<cprov> carlos: how do you mean ? didn't it work ?
<carlos> will do after lunch, so please, don't install pkgstriptranslations on production
<carlos> cprov: it's imported but we need to manually handle the updates
<carlos> and that's a lot of work and means that the code is not working as it should
<kiko> daf, is OOPS-53B588 reported and oopsed?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/53B588
<kiko> I hadn't noticed it yet
<carlos> cprov: https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/rosetta/imports
<daf> kiko, mpt: bzr branch https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/oops-graph/ -- I'm not going to spend any more time on this :)
<cprov> carlos: ok, go lunch we can talk later
<carlos> cprov: that queue has two tables. The first one is the one handled automatically by our scripts
<kiko> just when it was getting to be fun
<daf> kiko: yes
<carlos> the second one needs manual edition to move the entries to the first table
<kiko> daf, bug #? 
<cprov> I may help you with this, but it looks like a problem in rosetta domain more than in soyuz 
<daf> kiko: it's the "assumes published" bug
<carlos> cprov: and eel must appear completely on the first table
<daf> kiko: #5390, IIRC
<daf> bug 5390
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5390 in launchpad "DistroArchReleaseBinaryPackageRelease index template assumes it has a PUBLISHED record" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5390
<carlos> cprov: yes, it's a Rosetta bug
<carlos> cprov: soyuz is doing its job
<kiko> daf, oh, that's the one. okay.
<carlos> cprov: thanks for all.
<cprov> carlos:  you're welcome anytime
<daf> kiko: hmm, then again, this may be a similar but different bug
<kiko> daf, can you look into it?
<carlos> see you later! (I need to disconnect while having lunch to charge my mobile phone)
<cprov> carlos: mawson will be available for you anytime today.
<carlos> ok, it should be an easy fix
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> later
<daf> kiko: same problem, different page, I think
<daf> ah; no, it's different
<daf> I'll file it
<kiko> wonderful
<kiko> jamesh, NotFoundError shouldn't be in the 404 section in the oops reports, you know
<daf> that reminds me
<daf> salgado: there's a SQLObjectNotFound OOPS for the +newaccount page
<salgado> daf, in the last errors report?
<daf> salgado: also a UnicodeEncodeError
<salgado> (I'm reading it now)
<kiko> I think salgado knows about it
<daf> salgado: OOPS-53A758
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/53A758
<kiko> daf, when you are free again ping me.
<daf> also: OOPS-53C33, OOPS-53A691
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/53C33
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/53A691
<daf> salgado: if you don't know about any of these, I can file bugs for you
<kiko> shipit stresses +newaccount until it bleeds
<salgado> the first one I haven't seen before
<salgado> the third one seems to be the same as the first
<salgado> and the second I haven't seen either
<daf> I'll get the elastoplast
<salgado> I can't see them in the errors report, though
<salgado> daf, where did you get them?
<daf> yesterday's OOPS report
<daf> I mean, the one James sent today
<daf> cprov: https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bug/32605
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32605 in soyuz "BPPH listing assumes context has been superseded" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<daf> salgado: are we both looking at https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops-summaries/2006-02-22.html?
<cprov> daf: ne sec
<kiko> daf is like wolverine in a bar fight 
<salgado> well, I was looking at my inbox, but that was the report I was looking at, yes
<kiko> flinging them left and right
<salgado> aha
<salgado> that's the problem. the email does not contain all oops, as the first sentence on it says
<daf> adamantium bug triage
<cprov> daf: soyuz UI bugs goes directly to matsubara, he can confirm it 
<kiko> matsubara, when you have your non-published binary package, we will see much bustage in our sampledata, and it will be good
<daf> cprov: cool; noted
<cprov> daf: thanks 
<kiko> stub, have time for a last question?
<daf> matsubara: https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bug/32605
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32605 in soyuz "BPPH listing assumes context has been superseded" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<stub> kiko: Yes
* matsubara looks
<kiko> stub, at what time did you fix the official_malone SQL bustage that happened in the rollout?
<stub> I think launchpad was screwed for about 10 minutes, maybe 15.
<kiko> stub, any clue why we saw oopses logged against 2006-02-22, then?
<stub> If you want the actual time, I'll need to trawl my log
<stub> s
<kiko> no, I'm just trying to understand this
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-22/A247
<stub> kiko: no idea
<kiko> Date  	2006-02-22 12:05:03 UTC
<kiko> is that fucked or what?
* kiko scratches head
<kiko> jamesh, any clue?
* stub checks to ensure all the launchpad instances are running the same revision
<stub> Both trees are identical
<kiko> stub, okay. I'll keep an eye out tomorrow -- if it still shows up, we'll look into it with more energy.
<salgado> daf, are you filing bugs for that oopses or should I do it?
<BjornT> kiko, stub: from the yesterday's irc log:
<BjornT> 14:12 < daf> ProgrammingError: ERROR: column "official_malone"...
<BjornT> 14:12 < stub> yer - I'm looking at it. I screwed up the cherry pick
<BjornT> (UTC+2)
<kiko> oh
<kiko> that was cherry-picked?
<kiko> stub, what sort of drugs are you on? share with me :)
<kiko> BjornT, ticket 1522 was resolved on monday, wasn't it?
<stub> kiko: 'bzr merge -r 3180' is what I find to be the intuitive syntax to charry pick r3180. Unfortunately, it doesn't do that.
<BjornT> kiko: yes it was. i haven't tested it yet, though, i will do it now.
<kiko> BjornT, ah, okay -- do it!
<daf> salgado: I suspect you would do better descriptions than I, but I'm happy to do it if you're busy
<kiko> stub, well, the mystery is solved at least ;)
<daf> yeah, you need to do merge -r 3180:3180 :(
<salgado> daf, I can file them for sure. just wanted to make sure you weren't on it already
<daf> salgado: cool
<daf> salgado: go for it
<Riddell> is it possible to merge teams?
<salgado> Riddell, no, not yet
<daf> is there a bug that Riddell can subscribe to?
<doko> kiko, carlos: how do I get translations from rosetta for openoffice.org2 (all) ?
<kiko> that's a CarlFK question
<kiko> daf, there is, yes.
<daf> ah, found it
<doko> the "Translations" is greyed out
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/29177
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29177 in launchpad "Allow merging of teams (and specifically merge ubuntu-doc and ubuntu-doc-lists)" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<kiko> daf, DUPEME: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/32530
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32530 in launchpad "Launchpad crashed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> daf, DUPEME: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/32533
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32533 in launchpad "Launchpad times out when asked to list all ubuntu packages" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<daf> kiko: done, done
<kiko> daf, DUPEME: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/32592
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32592 in launchpad "oops code while filing bugs" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<daf> done
<salgado> jamesh, spiv, maybe you guys can help on bug 31651
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31651 in launchpad "IPlacelessLoginSource.getPrincipalByLogin(email) returns None with an email address that was just created" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31651
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial, rs=jamesh]  fix Shipit (Ubuntu) CSS files to not include quotes in url() instructions, since it breaks in MacOS IE 5.16 and 5.17 (at least). Also add an opportunistic XXX (r3186: kiko)
<kiko> rock and roll dilys 
<doko_> CarlFK: ping
<doko_> carlos, daf: how does rosetta hande package renames? with the next upload openoffice.org2 will become openoffice.org
<kiko> carlos is out
<doko_> yeah, but the log is on :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> I doubt he reads it
<daf> doko_: not sure about the details, but if the same translation domain is used things should be smooth
<daf> doko_: best ask carlos when he's back though
<daf> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bug/32608
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32608 in soyuz "DistroArchReleaseBinaryPackageRelease traversal fails for non-published releases" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
* daf -> lunch
<kiko> thanks daf 
<daf> de nada
<jbailey> The soyuz upload notifications - are those currently going to whoever is listed in the maintainer field?
<mpt> "An error occurred when we tried to process your request. Rest assured, we're working to resolve the problem as soon as possible. If you were trying to make a purchase, please check Your Account to confirm that the order was placed. We apologize for the inconvenience."
* mpt copies and pastes into launchpad-oops.pt
<kiko> purchase?
<kiko> mpt, I'll be committing an updated FAQ shortly; can you take a look at it tomorrow and fix anything you think should be?
<Kinnison> jbailey: For the gazillionth time, not necessarily
<Kinnison> jbailey: Soyuz takes the set of the signer, the changed-by and the maintainer. It removes entries which are not in the relevant upload teams, it mails everyone left
<kiko> Kinnison, want me to add it to the FAQ? :)
<kiko> I've got my hands hot on it
<Kinnison> sure
<Kinnison> that's be great
<mpt> kiko, sure, over time I'll replace items in the FAQ with better design of Launchpad itself
<kiko> can you prepare a more polished answer?
<kiko> mpt, and feel free to add new items
<Kinnison> kiko: Erm, sure, give me a couple of mins
<mpt> heck no
<mpt> My ultimate goal is no FAQ :-)
<kiko> Kinnison, with question preferably
<kiko> mpt, do you know all the situations in which we create accounts for people?
<kiko> jamesh, did keyringtrustanalyzer ever run? on which keyring?
<Kinnison> kiko: biff
<kiko> Kinnison, ummm?
<Kinnison> kiko: "who-gets-soyuz-mail.txt" -- emailed to you
<kiko> thanks!
<mpt> kiko, no I have very little idea about that
<kiko> okay mpt 
<mpt> kiko, perhaps carlos, ddaa, and BjornT could compile a list
<ddaa> My stuff don't create accounts for people.
<kiko> grepping works
<carlos> From Rosetta, we create accounts with poimports
<mpt> ddaa, VCS imports don't create accounts?
<ddaa> I think at some point the Arch branch stuff might have, but I'm not really sure if it was ever actually used.
<kiko> I know carlos 
<mpt> the Bugzilla import probably created accounts
<kiko> it did too
<ddaa> mpt: no, I insisted that bzr branch scanning had nothing to do with people, mostly because committer labels can be essentially free-form random junk.
<ddaa> mpt: I do not know about what the Arch branch stuff might have done in the past, though.
<mpt> kiko, amongst many other things, my 2006-02-headings branches changes "People registered in Launchpad" to "People Launchpad knows about"
<kiko> cool
<kiko> mpt, OT: should date entries be right-aligned?
<mpt> It's 4am, kiko, I'm supposed to be asleep
<mpt> date entries right-aligned with what?
<kiko> mpt, <input type="text"> 
<kiko> mpt, containing a date
<kiko> or an entry in a GUI form
<mpt> oh
<kiko> should it right or left-align
<mpt> er, left align, I guess
<kiko> mpt, reason being?
<mpt> because in some cases it might be acceptable to enter just a year, or just a year and a month and no date
<kiko> what does alignment have to do with that? (sorry)
<mpt> so if you have two kinds on one form, the years should line up with each other
<mpt> [2006-02-24] 
<mpt> [2006-04    ] 
<mpt> [2006        ] 
<kiko> you are assuming ISO date format
<mpt> That's not a very strong reason, but I can't think of any good reasons for right aligning
<kiko> which not all date entries will hold
<mpt> Launchpad insists on ISO-like format
<mpt> Ideally we'd have proper date controls and not even be having this conversation :-)
<kiko> I'm asking generically
<kiko> not in Launchpad necessarily
<mpt> Generically you should have fields that are exactly wide enough for the correct number of digits, so they're neither left-aligned nor right-aligned, they just are
<mpt> [____-__-__] , or [__/__/____] , or however you've specified as a date format in the relevant control panel in Windows or Mac OS, or however has been chosen for you by your Unix locale
<mpt> "a date format" -> "your preferred date format"
<kiko> thanks mpt 
<kiko> most valuable
<kiko> that should go to the UI HOF
<kiko> this is ironic
<kiko> I want to give a URL to list all OOPS reports
<kiko> however
<kiko> the advanced query that lists bugs against a milestone 
<kiko> OOPSES
<kiko> :-)
<kiko> ridiculous
<kiko> I'll fix both
<jbailey> Kinnison: Given that our Maintainer fields are pretty universally incorrect, should it perhaps send the information to bug contacts instead?
<Kinnison> jbailey: s/instead/also/ perhaps
<kiko> < jordi> "I read about all of this COCK SIGNING PROCESS. What kind of
<kiko>                rock stars are you?"
<kiko> that is a timeless quote
<jbailey> Kinnison: I guess. I find it confusing to receive initramfs-tools and cdbs uploads in Ubuntu, which I don't follow, so I would probably unsubscribe.
<Kinnison> most people who maintain in debian and ubuntu want to receive them so they know what others are doing with their debian packages
<kiko> jbailey, has an interesting point, but the name "bug contact" would then become incorrect.
<Kinnison> :-)
<jbailey> So this is, I guess, two separate issues.
<jbailey> 1) Should bug contacts get notified of uploads.  I'd say almost certainly yes.
<kiko> I think so as well
<kiko> because it is relevant to them
<kiko> "a new version is out, and it IS BUGGY"
<jbailey> 2) Should people in the relevant fields in the control file get notified of uploads.  Open for debate.
<jbailey> Anyone object to me filing #1 as a wishlist bug?
<kiko> I object to nothing
<kiko> in that line
<Kinnison> jbailey: should they get all the accept, reject, etc notifications?
<Kinnison> jbailey: or should they just subscribe to the distrorelease changes list and be done with it?
* Kinnison favours the latter
<jbailey> Kinnison: I'm not interested in the volume of mail that comes from an entire list.
<stub> There is a datetime input widget available in the Z3 SVN repository that we should look at some time.
<salgado> that'd be great
<jbailey> Kinnison: I think that getting the accept notifications is cool.
<jbailey> Kinnison: The reject notifications are less useful in general, but happen rarely enough that it's not a big tradeoff.
<Kinnison> jbailey: then I'd rather you suggested a "package subscription" concept
<Kinnison> jbailey: because I'd rather get the mails through the list :-)
<jbailey> Kinnison: Is there ever a case where you wouldn't want to be notified for packages where you've subscribed for bugs?
<Kinnison> jbailey: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PackageSubscriptions
<cprov> Kinnison: PackageSubscription seems to be far away atm, since it needs to cope with the LP-wide subscription system rather than being designed locally
<Kinnison> cprov: aye, and in my opinion, since this is "I would like" rather than "We used to have and now we don't have" -- I think we should be aiming to do it right rather than hack it in
<cprov> Kinnison: I agree with you, "do it once and right" concept
<jbailey> The use cases in this spec are weak.  None of them leave me with a feeling for why someone would want these things, and what they could do that's useful with the information.
<Kinnison> jbailey: it's still a draft spec
<Kinnison> jbailey: If you would like to take it upon yourself to improve the spec then that'd be wonderful
<jbailey> Kinnison: If it can't answer the "what problem am I trying to solve", I don't think it should be a spec at all.
<cprov> jbailey: actually I'd be glad if you could colaborate with us improving the use cases, since you have the experience 
<cprov> s\could\can
<jbailey> I'm trying to think if my use case fits well with what's here, or if I'm asking for something tangential to it.
<cprov> jbailey: perhaps, the spec scope was not well defined. add your comments in the "Outstanding issues" if you're not sure
<cprov> jbailey: it need to be handled soon, next eminent conf
<jordi> Kinnison: I know amny DDs won't like getting ubuntu-packages related email by default.
<Kinnison> jordi: and they won't be sent mail
<jbailey> cprov, Kinnison: I've added comments and one use case to https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PackageSubscriptions
<Kinnison> jordi: unless they are in the set of people who can upload to ubuntu
<jbailey> Hopefully it's what you were thinking of.
<cprov> jbailey: thanks 
<jordi> Kinnison: cool
<Kinnison> jordi: believe me, we're quite careful about this
<jordi> Kinnison: I totally believe it :)
<jordi> I remember when a few mails escaped launchpad and went to Clint
<jordi> luckily it was Clint
<doko> carlos: how can I determine, when rosetta was updated via import the last time?
<carlos> We don't have any specific way to see it, but I can guess it from the .pot's header (if you want the info for a .po file, we don't have a way to see it without a direct DB query)
<doko> carlos: could find out that for openoffice.org2 ?
<carlos> doko: which release?
<doko> carlos: which release do the people use, doing the kurdish translations?
<carlos> doko: I don't know...
<carlos> doko: breezy?
<carlos> doko: in which case the latest import should be the latest package upload for breezy
<doko> carlos: I really need to know that, when merging back the translations ...
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Updating the FAQ with a few new entries; fix the CSS to indent <ol>s (r3187: kiko)
<carlos> doko: POT-Creation-Date: 2005-10-08 02:08 from the 1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4
<carlos> doko: that's all I can give you. I suppose they are using breezy to translate it, if that's not true... I cannot guess it, could you ask them the URL they are using?
<doko> carlos: thanks, sent mail
<carlos> doko: ok, thanks
* bradb & # lunch
<cprov-lunch> carlos: ping
<carlos> cprov: pong
<cprov> carlos: how is rosetta bug fix going ?
<carlos> my current network link is slow and it's taking a lot to download an update of your branch..
<cprov> kiko: could you please approve a mail sent to launchpad@lists ? (wrong from: cprov@gwyddion, only cprov@canonical is subscribed)
<ddaa> kiko: ping
<cprov> carlos: fix the code, it's not related to my branch changes, send me the patch I can handle conflicts and give you access to a mawson tree
<kiko> cprov, I lost ALL the mailing list passwords
<kiko> cprov, I will need to waste some time to get them back
<kiko> they keep going bad
<carlos> cprov: ok
<kiko> ddaa?
<cprov> carlos: you can enjoy "cowboying code"
<cprov> kiko: bad, who else has maillist admin ?
<ddaa> kiko: I just realised I needed paramiko on hoover slaves, I'm going to file a RT about that, are you able to kick its priority?
<ddaa> I can work around in the short term, but it would be better to have it ASAP.
<kiko> ddaa, I can, tell me the RT number later.
<kiko> I think Znarl and elmo are fucked today though
<kiko> cprov, I'm not sure -- steve or stub :-(
<kiko> cprov, I think Znarl/elmo can approve
<cprov> kiko: let's see
<jordi> carlos: i found another file that oopses the import queue
<jordi> carlos: barring the oopsing files, and exe which i have no idea about what to do with it, the queue is clean again
<carlos> jordi: URL?
<kiko> oops ID ideally
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/769
<jordi> wait
<jordi> I have an oops id
<carlos> I'm getting out of battery
<carlos> and will lose my network link for an hour or so
<carlos> jordi: please, give me it before my phone turns off
<jordi> carlos seems to using African jungle connectivity :)
<sivang> ddaa: I really need to thank you, it seems that pexepct does everything you expect :-)
<jordi> OOPS-54D676.
<sivang> ddaa: in my special stdout/in/err mixing case.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/54D676
<jordi> carlos: same as always: fill in stuff, and try to approve
<carlos> jordi: dude, I want to kill some stupid people from my ISP and Telefonica
<jordi> this is policycoreutils for Indonesian
<carlos> jordi: did rejected the new land line to have a backup DSL line
<sivang> carlos: where are you in?
<jordi> a Swedish file for the same pacakge also fails
<carlos> jordi: because it's too work for them
* sivang knows someone in cisco that takes care of the telefonica accounts.
<sivang> (from .IL) 
<carlos> sivang: at home
<carlos> Spain
<sivang> carlos: lol, sounds like you were on the moon or something with all this communication problems :)
<carlos> jordi: oops number?
<ddaa> sivang: you're welcome.
<carlos> sivang: ;-)
<sivang> ddaa: caught the Pun? ;-)
<jordi> carlos: just said
<jordi> 19:10 < jordi> OOPS-54D676.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/54D676
<ddaa> sure, but I did not want to mention how bad a pun it was :)
<carlos> oh, right
<jordi> that's indonesian
<jordi> I bet Swedish is the same bug
* sivang wait for ages for bzr to push his new branch to a fresh location
<jordi> carlos: I just got rid of the plagiat file that had been in the accepted queue for ages. It didn't have any gettext header.
<ddaa> kiko: request 3241
<sivang> ddaa: haha
<sivang> ah, finished at last
<kiko> ddaa, noted.
<kiko> I'll fix up RT priorities
<Omni|Work> Does the bug tracker thing automatically scan other bug trackers for bugs?
<kiko> Omni|Work, no, it doesn't. you need to add watches yourself.
<doko> carlos: I disabled the export of the language data from openoffice.org
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<BjornT> salgado: yeah, i'm around
<salgado> BjornT, do you know if in zope auto generated forms, that 'Missing input' message is generated by checking, for each widget, the .hasInput() method?
<BjornT> salgado: no, i don't think hasInput() should cause that. getInput() will generate the message, though.
<jordi> this is pretty amazing
<jordi> I'm up to date on activity reports...
<jordi> even before the week finishes
<salgado> BjornT, I see. and if I'm using the zope widgets in a page that's not auto generated, what would be the correct approach to display the missing-input/validation errors?
<BjornT> salgado: by using widget.error(), if its not None, display it.
<BjornT> salgado: you can see how it's done in launchpad-widget-macros.pt
<salgado> BjornT, right, I tried that but this is what I got: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~salgado/shipit-broken.jpg
<salgado> I just removed all extra css from ubuntu, to make sure that wasn't the problem
<BjornT> salgado: can you put up the HTML source of the page somewhere?
<salgado> BjornT, https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~salgado/requestcds.html
<BjornT> salgado: ah, right. only using widget.error() isn't enough, you have to have a <div class="portalError"> and so on around the input field and error message. does it work if you do it like it's done in launchpad-widget-macros.pt?
<BjornT> salgado: if not, you might have to add som css, and/or talk with mpt or someone who knows a lot about css and html
<salgado> BjornT, yes, it works just fine.
<salgado> I haven't noticed that hidden 'portalError' in that tal:attributes
<salgado> good catch, thanks BjornT!
<Omni|Work> It looks like launchpad is very Ubuntu-centric just now, but that the intent is that it not be.
<BjornT> cool, np.
<kiko> that is correct Omni|Work 
* Omni|Work nods.
<Omni|Work> Thanks.  I registered myself and a project of mine there.  And I'll keep stuff there up-to-date and see how things go.
<fufounette> hi
<kiko> ho
<kiko> Omni|Work, let me know if you have any trouble
<kiko> I'm just busy today fixing a bug!
* Omni|Work grins.
<Omni|Work> Thanks.
<Omni|Work> Have fun all.
<fufounette> +++
<doko> kiko: that page doesn't have a link to the build log. any hint?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/1.4ubuntu6
<kiko> doko, I'm confused.
<kiko> the build logs are for individual versions
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/166197
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/166196
<kiko> those pages are linked to in the portlet on the RHS of the page you pointed out.
<kiko> daf, ping?
<kiko> bradb, BjornT: drive-by?
<daf> kiko: pong
<bradb> kiko: sure
<kiko> daf, want to do that prioritization
<kiko> bradb, let me pastebin a fix for bug 30957 for you.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30957 in malone "OOPS: BugTaskSet.search() passes milestones to sqlvalues()" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30957
<bradb> ok
<doko> kiko: arrgh ... the window was to narrow, so you see them, but cannot click them :-(
<kiko> doko, I know, I had to maximize mine as well. we are getting rid of the RHS portlets, bear with us.
<kiko> bradb, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileViTMeW.html
<kiko> bradb, also see my mail to launchpad
<kiko> bradb, say the word!
<bradb> kiko: Writing up the review now.
* kiko has finger on the trigger
<kiko> cool
<daf> put that safety back on, cowboy
<kiko> if you complain about dbschema.foo I will ignore you! 
<daf> kiko: let's prioritize
<kiko> daf, ah, yes
<kiko> daf, bug 31381 is to me the most urgent one you could work on
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31381 in rosetta "POMsgSet.active_texts assumes POFile.pluralforms is an int" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31381
<kiko> matsubara, let's land that so you can get cracking on bug 5757
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5757 in malone "OOPS: requesting an upstream fix doesn't check input for duplicates" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5757
<daf> kiko: yeah, you're right there
<daf> kiko: next after that?
<kiko> bug 6313?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6313 in launchpad "Resetting a password for a team crashes." [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6313
<daf> wow, oops city
<daf> ah, it's Mr. Agcambot
<kiko> bradb...
<daf> yikes, I triaged this and I can't remember ever seeing it before
<bradb> kiko: dude, be reasonable. the last "drive by" I asked for from you took about 1.5 hours and got 4 people involved. :P
<kiko> bradb, this is a OOPS fix
<kiko> that's very different 
<bradb> the other one was intended to a be a "wording fix" :)
<kiko> you are such a situation-twister!
<kiko> bradb, just give me instant feedback and I will update
<bradb> kiko: sent
<kiko> bradb, here's a proposal: I'll move the method next wednesday (when I am back from holiday) based on feedback from you and others so I can land this and go on killing oops. deal?
<kiko> s/method/function/
<bradb> kiko: Why not just fix it now?
<kiko> because I want to fix bug 31380 before I leave tonight, and time is short already
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31380 in launchpad "source package sort by version doesn't cope with invalid version numbers" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31380
<bradb> It's in the wrong module and is named incorrectly, so at least something should change there.
<kiko> stub needs to cut production
<kiko> I take partial issue with "named incorrectly"
<bradb> kiko: How about if you at least put it in the same module as sqlvalues, and name it to something that clearly indicates that it takes an object and spits out an id?
<bradb> the way it's currently named makes it sound like it sanitizes an id
<kiko> all right.
<bradb> thanks dude
<bradb> kiko: BTW, were there any specific OOPS you wanted me to fix, in between adding the customizable batching and list/table view toggle?
<kiko> bradb, let me see
<kiko> bradb, bug 6026
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6026 in malone "Oops from changing bug's product when milestone is set" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6026
<bradb> hm, interesting
<BjornT> kiko: also re OOPS, if you just give me the go ahead, i can implement what i proposed in bug 2045 tomorrow, it will fix an OOPS. (i would leave the bug open, since it doesn't really resolve the bug, though)
<kiko> bradb, and, less urgent but nice, bug 4560 and 30915
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4560 in malone "Bugtracker display-all-watches listing is not batched, causing timeout errors" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4560
<kiko> BjornT, I liked stub's proposal #3, actually.
<kiko> what do you think?
<BjornT> kiko: well, more to type, and doesn't handle teams without an email set
<kiko> good point.
<BjornT> i'd say start with my solution, then modify it later
<kiko> oh.
<kiko> sorry, I didn't catch that
<kiko> so -- either an exact name or an exact email address?
<BjornT> yeah
<kiko> perfect. do it.
<BjornT> cool, i'll do it tomorrow
<bradb> kiko: Fixing timeouts is, for me, really hard to fix without a database dump. Do we have a dump to help fix timeout bugs?
<bradb> s/hard to fix/hard/
<kiko> bradb, those just need batching, period
<kiko> no need for checking what's timing out
<bradb> oh, ok
<kiko> they issue 5 million queries
<kiko> maybe it's 15 million I need to check again
* kiko winks
<bradb> heh
<bradb> kiko: for bug 6026, should the milestone just be cleared, and the user warned?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6026 in malone "Oops from changing bug's product when milestone is set" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6026
<kiko> that sounds perfect.
<bradb> ok, cool
<salgado>           <tal:block tal:define="widget view/recipientdisplayname_widget">
<salgado>           <span metal:use-macro="template/macros/display_widget" />
<salgado>           </tal:block>
<salgado> if the macro expects a "widget" variable, isn't this supposed to work?
<kiko> macro scopes totally confuse me
<kiko> I thought I understood them
<kiko> but when I tried to use them
<kiko> I fucked it up
<salgado> aha. I'm not alone then
<salgado> but I'm pretty sure I've done this before, and it worked just fine
<salgado> anyway, now it doesn't
<BjornT> salgado: that should work. what error do you get?
<BjornT> salgado: ah, i think i know what's wrong
<BjornT> salgado: try tal:define="widget nocall: view/recipientdisplayname_widget"
<BjornT> tal always call the the object, if it's callable, so widget was assigned to a string. nocall prevents TAL from calling the object
<salgado> BjornT, right, the problem was when accessing 'widget/error', and the 'nocall:' prefix fixed it
<salgado> but now there's another problem
<salgado> aparently, widget/error is only set after I call it
<salgado> so adding the 'nocall:' makes 'widget/error' always return None
<BjornT> that's surprising. launchpad-widet-macros.pt doesn't seem to call the widget first, and it works.
<salgado> indeed
<salgado> but if I remove the "<span tal:condition="widget" />" line from my macro, widget/error always return None
<salgado> (I just added that line as a workaround)
<daf> kiko: #6313: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file3B3pXi.html
<kiko> daf, my only issue is with "The person...". if you can think of better wording than that, r=kiko
<daf> where's mpt when you need him?
<kiko> dude, cprov JUST said the same thing
<BjornT> salgado: hmm, that's strange. is that true for all widgets, or have you just tested with one? which one?
<daf> we need to import mpt into Europe
<cprov> somebody said the same thing about GOD last day ;)
<kiko> daf, but I trust you can do it
<kiko> The account?
<kiko> The name?
<salgado> BjornT, only one: recipientdisplayname, in a GeneralFormView
<kiko> You have requested a password reset for a team;
<daf> "Your requested a password reset with an email address that belongs to a team."?
<daf> s/Your/You/
<kiko> daf, perhaps use "You requested to reset the password for %s. %s is a team, and teams cannot log into launchpad."
<kiko> daf, perhaps just s/The person/The account/...
<daf> "The email address %s belongs to a team, and teams cannot log into Launchpad."
<daf> ?
<daf> I'm trying to avoid the term "account"
<kiko> well, is it always email addresses there?
<kiko> if so your text is perfect.
<daf> the parameter is called "email"
<daf> I'll check the form
<daf> (I'll admit I didn't look at it when doing the patch -- I just wrote a test)
<daf> "Enter your e-mail address, and we will send you instructions on how to reset your password."
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix for bug 30957: OOPS: BugTaskSet.search() passes milestones to sqlvalues(). Properly santizes arguments supplied to any() clauses supplied to BugTaskSearchParams by using code factored into the sanitize_sql_id function (r3188: kiko)
<kiko> yes!
<daf> rock!
<kiko> one less oops
<BjornT> salgado: when do you call process_form in the template? before or after the widgets?
<daf> another one bits the dust
<daf> kiko: so, with updated error message, r=kiko?
<kiko> daf, yes.
<daf> rockin'
<BjornT> salgado: my only guess is that widget.getInputValue() hasn't been called when you try to render the error
<salgado> that's it
<salgado> probably
<salgado> I'm using this GeneralFormView in a custom template, without using the launchpad_generalform macro
<kiko> that sounds like deep voodoo
<kiko> the kind that lands you naked in maputo with "white power" painted over your ass
<BjornT> the form macros probably should define a slot where the widgets are rendered automatically, so that you can fill it yourself, and place the widgets they way you like it.
<salgado> BjornT, you mean that's something we should do or they do that already?
* bradb heads off, later all
<BjornT> salgado: something we should do.
* salgado needs to eat somthing
* those est away.. [facul!]  [pager/on logging/on] 
<kiko> damn
<X1n3> hi
<X1n3> why I did not receive all cds that ped?
<kiko> matsubara, did pqm reject?
<matsubara> kiko: rejected, i'm fixing the tests that failed
<X1n3> somebody  answer my question,  irc close
<kiko> sucks to be us matsubara, mine failed too
<kiko> X1n3, write to info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<X1n3> thanks
<kiko> daf, carlos: why is bug 5751 not a dupe of bug 3991?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3991 in rosetta "Timeout error on translation page (+translate)" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3991
<carlos> kiko: I guess it's because 5751 is private
<kiko> can we fix that?
<carlos> but I don't mind to set it as public and dup it
<kiko> thanks
<carlos> kiko: daf already said that perhaps we should set it as public
<kiko> yeah, I agree with him
<kiko> daf is a keen guy
<kiko> he generally knows his stuff
<kiko> even if he does dupe things randomly from time to time
<carlos> kiko: done
<kiko> wonderful!
<matsubara> kiko: would you like to review bug 5757?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5757 in malone "OOPS: requesting an upstream fix doesn't check input for duplicates" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5757
<kiko> matsubara, already? sure.
<matsubara> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileYXO6Km.html
<matsubara> kiko: ^^
<kiko> +            'Fix already requested for %s' % product.displayname)))\
<kiko> A fix has already been requested for XXX?
<kiko> +But we can't change it to a existing upstream bugtask 
<kiko> english
<kiko> and also, probably could say what it's doing in more words
<kiko> matsubara, that looks pretty good other than that
<matsubara> kiko: Should I change the message from the valid_distrotask too?
<kiko> yeah. 
<kiko> eat that PQM!
<cprov> carlos: I'm leaving, do you need me for tests in DF ?
<kiko> cprov, when you leave, can you stop by here? mdz had a question
<carlos> cprov: not yet, I will send you an email with the patch
<cprov> kiko: sure
<cprov> carlos: will ou work tomorrow ?
<cprov> you
<carlos> cprov: yes, as usual
<cprov> carlos: good, I can sort it out definatelly tomorrow morning. take care.
<carlos> cprov: cool, cheers
<kiko> matsubara, fix those conflicts and get your patch in fast, because I need to create new bugs in my tests too
<matsubara> kiko: it's already on pqm's hands again.
<kiko> good
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/31872 (Target to fix does not work for package names containing dots) r=kiko (r3189: Diogo Matsubara)
<kiko> yes!
<matsubara> go dilys go!!!
<matsubara> kiko: would you like to take a look again on 5757?
<dilys> fogo na bomba!
<kiko> matsubara, sure
<matsubara> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileEkHHG2.html
<kiko> come on pqm
<kiko> give me good news
<kiko> +  ...A fix has already been requested for mozilla-firefox(Ubuntu)...
<kiko> matsubara, is there really no space there? that's ugly
<kiko> no, that's your fault!
<kiko> add a space before the open-parenthesis
<kiko> matsubara, also:
<kiko> "A fix for this bug has..."
<kiko> I think it will be better.
<kiko> r=kiko with those
<kiko> matsubara?
<matsubara> kiko: done
<kiko> do it!
<matsubara> kiko: running the tests again and will submit the merge request
<kiko> cool.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  reject password reset requests for teams (bug #6313) (r3190: Dafydd Harries)
<kiko> YES!
<kiko> wow, our spree is going well
* kiko submits another one to PQM
<matsubara> :)
<kiko> BjornT, bra...
<kiko> grrrrrrr
<kiko> where is bradb?
<BjornT> kiko: did you want something important?
<kiko> BjornT, an opinion on bug 31367 so I can work on it.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31367 in malone "Specifying a non-published binary package when filing a bug causes an oops" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31367
<kiko> I forwarded email to avoid being blocked but..
<BjornT> kiko: it's certainly better than an oops. i think it's acceptable to do what you proposed, and fix it properly later.
<kiko> thanks.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix for bug 32512: Targetting a bug to a distribution with no current release blows up. Fix and improve the codeflow in distribution.getPackageNames. Unfortunately this won't stop us from OOPSing because of bug 31367, but I'll get that next (r3191: kiko)
<kiko> YES!
<kiko> YES!
<kiko> GOD EXISTS@
* kiko ^5s daf and matsubara 
<matsubara> kiko: great. :)
#launchpad 2006-03-01
<kiko> matsubara, vai ou no vai? eu tenho que ir embora!
<matsubara> vou onde?
<X1n3> hi
<X1n3> what is?
<X1n3> that the free cds need to be aproved?
<X1n3> i have 45 of the 100 that i say
<kiko> X1n3, write to the email address I provided earlier.
<ryanakca> what is "ubuntero"?
<kiko> another FAQ
<kiko> a person who has signed the Code of Conduct
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<kiko> njy
<kiko-zzz> dilys, give me the good news tomorrow
* kiko-zzz yawns
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix for bug 31380: source package sort by version doesn't cope with invalid version numbers. Use apt_pkg.VersionCompare instead of Sourcerer's unmaintained Version method which blows up occasionally. Fixes an OOPS. Even removes an XXX (r3192: kiko)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: rs=BjornT though rather trivial; Fix for bug 31367: Specifying a non-published binary package when filing a bug causes an oops. Change the add bug process to ignore the package if it was never published in the distribution, and test it using Gentoo (which now uses Malone officially, yay. Or at least in sampledata). This fixes a topcrasher, so hooray for us. (r3193: kiko)
<Kinnison> jamesh: ping?
<jamesh> Kinnison: pong
<Kinnison> jamesh: I'm desperate for a bzr conversion of the gnome-power-manager portion of gnome-cvs
<Kinnison> jamesh: but tailor can't do its job from gnome anoncvs
<Kinnison> jamesh: any chance you could grab me a tarball of that bit of cvs?
<jamesh> you want a tarball of the repo?
<Kinnison> please
* Kinnison hopes he has time to translate it before he falls asleep :-)
<Kinnison> it's 01:24
<jamesh> http://www.gnome.org/~jamesh/gnome-power-manager-repo.tar.gz <- 3.8MB
<Kinnison> fetching now
<jamesh> Kinnison: looks like time doesn't go backwards for that module, so Tailor shouldn't get confused
<Kinnison> UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode bytes in position 0-3: invalid data
<Kinnison> go tailor
<Kinnison> any suggestions?
<Kinnison> if I do "LANG=C ....." then it whinges the equivalent with an ascii codec
<stub> Might try LANG=en.iso-8859-1  -- text files without an explicit encoding have a tendancy to be iso-8859-1 encoded
<Kinnison> that's an "unsupported locale" apparently
<Kinnison> even after I've allegedly created the en_GB.ISO8859 locale python rants
<stub> Kinnison: You could try changing the default encoding in /usr/lib/python2.4/site.py (the setencoding() method), but make sure you change it back!
* stub cluches at straws
<jamesh> Kinnison: did you try putting "encoding = iso-8859-1" in the [cvs:source]  section of your .tailor file?
<Kinnison> nope 'cos I didn't know it existed
<Kinnison> trying
<Kinnison> oooh, jamesh wins
<Kinnison> tailor running
<jamesh> iirc, tailor told me to do that when I tried
<Kinnison> jamesh: aah didn't tell me
<jamesh> Kinnison: which version of tailor are you using?
<Kinnison> 0.9.20 apparently
<jamesh> Tailor could certainly do with some robustness improvements
<stub> Anyone have access to merge to the tailor trunk? pull out canonical.encoding and use encoding.guess as a fallback. Otherwise you won't be able to migrate trees where commit messages used mixed encodings.
<Kinnison> <voice style="gump">Run tailor! Run!</voice>
<Kinnison> Hmm, up to the 19th January
<Kinnison> cor 10th Feb
<Kinnison> tailor in getting faster shocker
<Kinnison> jamesh: you're a star
* Kinnison goes to bed
<Kinnison> ciau
<jamesh> stu1: do you have any ideas about this bug? https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/31651
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31651 in launchpad "IPlacelessLoginSource.getPrincipalByLogin(email) returns None with an email address that was just created" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<jamesh> stub: the second OOPS report seems very weird, given the statement log
<stub> If the insert was failing, the transaction would be screwed. So we can assume the inserts are working correctly
<stub> I could see that behavior happening if we had multiple connection objects.
<stub> I could see that happening if some of the code was creating a connection using sqlbase.connect(), as it opens a fresh database connection.
<stub> (by default - I think I landed an option recently to make that call reuse the existing connection if a parameter is passed? Can't remember if it landed or if I backed it out)
<stub> But that wouldn't be happening because it is all SQLObject code
<jamesh> could it be index corruption?
<stub> Unlikely - postgresql is good on that front. Bugs like that seem to only occur in the pathalogical edge cases some people create.
<stub> But possible
<stub> Do we log calls to the connections commit and rollback methods?
<stub> Easiest way to explain that behavior would be some doofus sticking a rollback in the code, or rollback being called by Z3 for some pathalogical reason
<stub> Is it happening often? I  can reindex the person table for a laugh but it will render launchpad unusable for maybe 10 mins
<jamesh> I don't know how often it happens: salgado only mentioned two oops reports
<stub> I'll make a note to reindex the person and emailaddress tables next rollout (and hopefully remember to check my notes...)
<jamesh> I wonder how much more reliable things would be if SQLObject did "self._connection = self._connection" in its constructor?
<jamesh> it'd definitely help with problems related to garbage collection on the wrong thread
<stub> SQLOS replaces self._connection with a descriptor, so in our case I don't think it would help much (?).
<jamesh> the descriptor is the issue: it means that if an object gets garbage collected on a different thread, the destructor will use a different _connection than the one used to create the object
<jamesh> so the object doesn't get removed from the cache
<spiv> jamesh: Ouch, that's a nasty one.
<jamesh> spiv: SteveA pointed it out to me originally
<spiv> jamesh: Yeah, instances really should know what connection they're tied too.
<jamesh> spiv: with plain sqlobject they do: self._connection :)
<spiv> Right :)
<spiv> zopeless also has its own descriptor for _connection :/
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> I suppose one way to do it would be to make the descriptor's __get__ method do the assignment
<jamesh> so an sqlobject gets bound to a connection the first time it tries to use it
<istbot> hi 
<istbot> fuck you ChanServ
<carlos> spiv: hi, around?
<ddaa> lifeless: can you make it more apparent, in emails sent to arch-commits, what is the branch being merged into?
<ddaa> For example, by telling the branch name and nick in the message body and in a header
<ddaa> I'm quite confused with bzr commits being mixed with launchpad commits
<ddaa> I have to actually think to tell what the commit is relevant to.
<ddaa> It hurts.
<stub> +1
<mpt> And also list the commits in chronological instead of reverse chronological order :-)
<mpt> And make the list of modified files as compact as it was in the baz days
<mpt> And, and, and ...
* mpt gets a headache from Launchpad permissions
<mpt> carlos, do you happen to know what the template equivalent of 'launchpad.Edit' is?
<mpt> tal:condition="..."
<mpt> I thought it would be tal:condition="view/edit", but no
<carlos> I don't remember it, but I know where I can see it
<carlos> just a second...
<carlos> mpt: well, you first need to associate the launchpad.Edit permission with the interface
<mpt> I think it already is, because it's used for this page's menu
<mpt> s
<mpt> @enabled_with_permission('launchpad.Edit') works for one of the menu items
<mpt> but now I want to do the same thing in TAL
<mpt> hmmm, other templates are using "view/edit"
<carlos> tal:condition="entry/required:launchpad.Edit"
<carlos> entry is a SQLObject
<mpt> aha
<mpt> so in this case, tal:condition="context/required:launchpad.Edit"
<mpt> Great, carlos, thanks
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> mpt: you are welcome
<mpt> another bug fixed
<mpt> and another
<hunger> Is there any documentation on what I should do to report bugs in launchpad?
<hunger> Like should I assign bugs? To whom? May I close bugs? Which ones? Which priorities/severities may I assign? That kind of stuff?
<hunger> What does assigning a bug signify?
<hunger> All this workflow kind of stuff.
<BjornT> hunger: that kind of workflow is specific to each project using launchpad. for example for ubuntu bugs, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate#head-5f51744fe2ab198ea488499b475eedefb45860c2 is proably a good start.
<hunger> BjornT: Thanks!
<hunger> Even though the documentation is still about bugzilla there:-)
<cprov> good morning 
<BjornT> hunger: really? :) i looked only briefly, and saw that it mentioned launchpad and malone, so i assumed they were updated
<kiko-zzz> hello hackers of the world
<kiko-zzz> UNITE
<kiko> stub, ping?
<stub> kiko: pong
<kiko> hello stub 
<kiko> how's thailand today?
<kiko> it is hot and humid here
<kiko> and the air is sizzling with pqm commits
<stub> kiko: same same
<kiko> stub, would you consider my commits from yesterday for the rollout?
<stub> yes, I was thinking of rolling out...
* stub checks his email
<stub> r3193
<kiko> stub, matsubara has one OOPS fix to land this morning
<stub> ok
<kiko> it hasn't landed because he apparently hasn't had a haircut yet or something like that
<kiko> matsubara, can you mail stub cc: launchpad with the revision you land your majestic fix for bug 5757 the bug from hell?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5757 in malone "OOPS: requesting an upstream fix doesn't check input for duplicates" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5757
<stub> Can I use that excuse?
<kiko> stub, it's harder in your case because it is painfully obvious you have not had a haircut in the last 19 years
<matsubara> kiko: yes, I can. but let's see if pqm will accept it
<kiko> thanks
<matsubara> kiko: 4 conflicts
<kiko> fix them and resubmit
<kiko> they should be trivial
<ddaa> does the zopeless test harness actually commit to the database?
<kiko> daf, ping?
<kiko> ddaa, I believe so
<kiko> otherwise, how would selects work?
<ddaa> i.e. if I use LaunchpadZopelessTestSetup, can I put some some test data in the database, spawn a subprocess, and have the subprocess retrieve the data?
<lifeless> yes
<ddaa> (after commit, of course)
<kiko> yes
<kiko> ddaa, look at gina.txt
<kiko> I do something like that in it
<ddaa> I trust you.
<kiko> there may be hints in that file
<ddaa> just starting to hit the first "duh, didn't think of that" in implementing bzr imports...
<kiko> stub, ping 2.0, a bit more urgent
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/256/+index\
<ddaa> okay, looking
<kiko> stub, this suggests to me that the migration for statuses we did wasn't complete
<kiko> stub, can you handle the database hack?
<stub> ok
<ddaa> kiko: it's the first time I see a use of "import transaction". Is that a relic, or is that a new preferred way of doing commits and stuff?
<kiko> I think it's the way it's done in tests BIMBW
<ddaa> how does that compare to canonical.database.sqlbase's begin, commit and rollback?
<stub> launchpad_prod=# select status,count(*) from ticket group by status;
<stub>  status | count
<stub> --------+-------
<stub>      30 |    12
<stub>      20 |   169
<stub>      10 |   222
<stub> (3 rows)
<kiko> stub, wth is wrong with that page? is it a keyerror on something else? it still oopses
<stub> The ticket update has been done - not sure where that 40 is comming from?
<kiko> could it be /gasp/ hardcoded?!
<stub> Would the page template be broken?
<kiko> it must be the case
<kiko> probably something wrong in the menu links
<kiko> but where?
<kiko> stub, can you make sense of that traceback?
<BjornT> kiko: ah, i think there is some history that needs to be migrated :(, i'll take a look.
<kiko> thanks BjornT 
<kiko> that's okay -- it appears to be affecting few users
<BjornT> stub: please run: select status,count(*) from ticketreopening group by status;
<stub> Just found that table :)
<kiko> launchpad_staging=> select priorstate,count(*) from ticketreopening group by priorstate;
<kiko>  priorstate | count 
<kiko> ------------+-------
<kiko>          30 |    23
<kiko>          50 |     2
<kiko>          40 |     3
<kiko> (3 rows)
<kiko> enjoy the pain
<kiko> man this my bloody valentine album is excellent
<stub> BjornT: Do you think just priorstate needs to be updated, or is it more complex like the ticket update patch?
<stub> Otherwise I've got:
<stub> UPDATE ticketreopening SET priorstatus=10 WHERE status IN (20, 30);
<stub> UPDATE ticketreopening SET priorstatus=20 WHERE status=40;
<stub> UPDATE ticketreopening SET priorstatus=30 WHERE status=50;
<BjornT> stub: it's just the priorstate column that needs to be updated. yes, i was going to give you those queries :) although, the last 'status's should be priorstatus as well.
<kiko> BjornT?
<BjornT> kiko: yes?
<kiko> I didn't understand your last phrase.
<stub> bah - they are all priorstate
<kiko> ah, yes.
<stub> tickets fixed
<kiko> good work stub and BjornT 
<kiko> the page works!
<kiko> stub, ping?
<stub> ?
<kiko> stub, could you find out how many bugwatches we have for each bug tracker type?
<kiko> I'm in the middle of a hack or else I would do it myself
<kiko> if you are uberbusy I can do it later
<stub> launchpad_prod=# select count(*),bugtrackertype from bugtracker,bugwatch where bugwatch.bugtracker = bugtracker.id group by bugtrackertype;
<stub>  count | bugtrackertype
<stub> -------+----------------
<stub>   3730 |              2
<stub>  22965 |              1
<stub>      9 |              4
<stub> (3 rows)
<kiko> thanks dude
<kiko> appreciated
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> If you need me for anything, I will be available by phone. I need to recharge it
<carlos> see you later
<kiko> carlos, did you get cprov a bugfix
<kiko> shit
<salgado> stub, can you do a select datecreated from person where name = 'daniangella'; on production?
<stub>  2006-02-23 10:20:46.878019
<salgado> that's UTC, right?
<stub> yup
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<kiko> bradb, ping?
<bradb> kiko: pong
<kiko> bradb, have we had the existing Ubuntu Dapper tasks closed or updated?
<kiko> bradb, if not, could you please take care of that today.
<bradb> sure
<kiko> (mark mailed me) thanks!
<bradb> Hm, this could be painful
<bradb> There are 49 + assignee and various status information to keep on them.
<kiko> I wonder if we can offload that to someone else.
* kiko thinks
<kiko> jblack?
<bradb> Maybe an Ubuntu triager?
<kiko> can you try finding one?
<bradb> sure
<jblack> kiko:?
<kiko> jblack, was wondering if you could help us with something, but..
<jblack> but... 
<jblack> what's the something?
<kiko> moving some ubuntu bugs around 
<kiko> let's see if dholbach is game first, otherwise you can help
<jblack> heh. I don't know if I can help until I understand the scope of the help.
<kiko> :)
<jblack> If its a company priority, I can drop work responsibilities to do it though.
<bradb> jblack: looks like dholbach is on top of it, thanks
<BjornT> kiko: pong?
<kiko> BjornT, never mind, was the topic above
<BjornT> ok
<kiko> thanks though
<mdke_> hi all
<kiko> hello mdke_ 
<mdke_> an upload to breezy-updates was published yesterday
<mdke_> and it has appeared in the archive but is not being included in the index
<mdke_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/ubuntu-docs/5.10-6.3
<mdke_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-docs/
<kiko> when did it appear in the archive, mdke_?
<mdke_> kiko, i don't know, it was built about 24 hours ago, so maybe soon after that?
<kiko> does the file time not suggest that
* mdke_ downloads it
<mdke_> about 11 hours ago? maybe
<mdke_> i don't know
<mdke_> it finished building about 26 hours ago according to https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/170866
<kiko> mdke_, okay, we'll need cprov to look into it and figure out why apt-ftparchive isn't doing it's thing
<mdke_> shall I file a bug, or will you guys look into it without?
<kiko> mdke_, file a bug and ping cprov
<mdke_> thanks kiko
<kiko> enjoy
<mdke_> cprov, bug #32721 for you. Thanks!
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32721 in soyuz "Package built for breezy-updates is not appearing in the package index" [Major,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32721
<tseng> is it a known issue that closing any bug makes launchpad  oops?
<kiko> tseng, no, it is not. OOPS code please.
<tseng> kiko: OOPS-55C321
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/55C321
<tseng> kiko: this is the second bug i've tried to close with the same result
<kiko> hold tight london
<kiko> BjornT, ping
<BjornT> pong
<kiko> I need a band-aid for tseng 
<kiko> BjornT,     from_addr = format_address(person.displayname, person.preferredemail.email)
<kiko> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'email'
<kiko> BjornT, we need a band-aid and a needle to test it
<BjornT> hmm, i can't say that i understand why this is happening. person should be the currently logged in user, and the error indicates that it doesn't have a preferred email address. i'll take a closer look...
<tseng> BjornT: there is a back story
<tseng> which may or may not be relevant
<tseng> i tried to merge two accounts, one with a non-working email address
<tseng> so one account got stuck in limbo
<tseng> stevea merged it for me by hand after gpg verification
<tseng> the account might be a bit non-standard due to this
<kiko> tseng, what's the account name?
<tseng> 'brandon'
<kiko> you have a preferred email address
<kiko> it is listed on your page
<kiko> what was the old address?
<tseng> brandon@brandonhale.us was the broken one
<kiko> do you remember the launchpad name for it?
<tseng> brandon-ubuntu was the other account
<ddaa> okay, the commit-pass-to-subprocess thing does not work here :(
<kiko> tseng, are you logged in now?
<tseng> kiko: as brandon
<kiko> are you sure it's as brandon? can you click on the link next to Log Out to confirm?
<tseng> https://launchpad.net/people/brandon
<bradb> kiko: I noticed that the Dapper bugs are all cleaned up now. Yay to dholbach.
<kiko> tseng, okay, then I'll leave you in BjornT's hands because it is not an obvious case of bustage
<tseng> kiko: ok.
<Kamion> bradb: was there a reason why they *all* had to be closed? I was using the dapper tasks to remember certain things I wanted to fix for dapper, and I've just lost that information.
<Kamion> bradb: because "target fix to release" creates a dapper task
<BjornT> kiko: have you executed the last sql query in the oops report, to see what it returns?
<kiko> Kamion, it won't create them any longer after tuesday
<kiko> Kamion, you should use milestones instead
<kiko> releases are for backports
<bradb> Kamion: yeah, that's a UI bug that I've landed a fix for. things you want to fix for dapper should use milestones (again, our fault on the UI)
<kiko> milestones are for the future
<Kamion> where is the UI for that?
<bradb> Kamion: +editstatus
<BjornT> kiko: also, please check 'select name from person where id=301599
<Kamion> ah
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add an assert in PersonSet.getByEmail() to help debugging https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/31755 (r3194: Guilherme Salgado)
<Kamion> that has both "dapper" and "ubuntu-6.04"
<kiko> rock on dilys 
<Kamion> make your minds up :P
<bradb> Kamion: Those are your guys' milestones, not ours
<kiko> Kamion, blame mdz! :)
<Kamion> I frequently do
<Kamion> mdz is Canada
<kiko> BjornT, brandon-ubuntu-merged
<bradb> The "dapper" one was there before the important, the "ubuntu-*" ones came from Bugzilla, IIRC
<bradb> s/important/import/
<Kamion> bradb: please add a way to search by milestone
<BjornT> tseng: can you try to logout, and then login again, to see if it helps?
<tseng> BjornT: mm, ok
<tseng> BjornT: whatdyaknow
<tseng> BjornT: works.
<bradb> Kamion: er, yeah, that's a bug. I've got a big landing in code review right now which changes all the bug listings and advanced search screen, so I can easily sneak in the milestone search.
<tseng> BjornT: thanks a lot
<Kamion> bradb: yes please, I need to not lose track of bugs where my manager has said "please don't forget about this for dapper"
<bradb> jamesh: Any review news, btw? :)
<BjornT> tseng: ok, that's good to hear. it was probably due to the manual merge
* BjornT heads out for a while
<carlos> cprov: hi
<cprov> carlos: hi
<carlos> cprov: I'm back with DSL, just in time ;-)
<cprov> carlos: good, have talked with pitti about our situation
<carlos> cprov: Thinking it twice, you don't need any patch from me. The changes I did are not executed by soyuz but from manually uploaded files
<cprov> carlos: uhm ...
<carlos> cprov: rollout your changes and I will try to get mine reviewed, landed and cherrypicked as soon as possible (that's today)
<carlos> kiko: hi, around?
<Kamion> bradb: should I file a bug as a memory aid?
<cprov> carlos: I've already rolled out my relevant parts,i.e., your code is there ;)
<carlos> hmm, in fact, my changes are not really needed for soyuz, but for manual uploads so it's not even so urgent
<carlos> cprov: well, I mean, any other change that was not already on your branch
<cprov> carlos: AFAICS, you won't be able to cherrypick anything til monday, no stub
<carlos> cprov: when will martin upload the new pkgstriptranslations?
<cprov> carlos: the other changes I have are planned for tuesday
<bradb> Kamion: sure, that would help. can you please assign it to me, and mark it High priority and In Progress?
<cprov> carlos: so, I've fixed a deadline to tuesday
<carlos> cprov: that's ok, as I said, it's not affected directly by your uploads from soyuz, that should work anyway
<cprov> carlos: or as soon as you can release your fix
<carlos> cprov: so no translations for dapper until tuesday??
<carlos> cprov: ok, let me tell it again. You don't need any patch from me or on production for dapper imports. At least not that I'm aware of
<kiko> carlos, always around.
<carlos> cprov: if your part is already done, let's do it now
<cprov> carlos: pitti doesn't like the idea of extra clicks exposed by the lack of your fix
<carlos> cprov: I did a mistake when I talked with you
<cprov> carlos: what was it ?
<carlos> cprov: those clicks should not affect soyuz imports
<carlos> because the translations are not uploaded against a potemplate but a source package
<carlos> so we need the initial review anyway
<cprov> carlos: so why those tests in mawson was wrong ? 
<cprov> were
<carlos> cprov: so the changes I'm doing atm are useful only for manual imports not for the automatic path
<ddaa> maybe it's just connecting to the wrong db...
<cprov> carlos: I lost the track then, why did you said the mawson's results were wrong ?
<carlos> cprov: Because the IPOFile.path was wrong on the previous import
<carlos> cprov: it was for another problem that should not appear now
<carlos> cprov: I tested it manually here and it worked
<cprov> carlos: then it won't work now too, we have no fix 
<carlos> but you just remind me to check it with raw DB access
<cprov> carlos: why did it failed in mawson ?
<carlos> cprov: that's a problem only with old imports into dapper
<carlos> cprov: we imported them on december
<carlos> with wrong settings
<Kamion> bradb: done, bug 32728; thanks
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32728 in malone "need search by milestone facility" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32728
<cprov> carlos: the same thing will happen again in production.
<bradb> Kamion: cheers
<kiko> spiv, ping?
<carlos> we will need to fix them by hand and next time it will work
<kiko> Kamion, bradb: uhm, you can search by milestone today.
<carlos> cprov: but the amount of broken packages is low as we stopped the old import procedure long time ago already
<kiko> bradb, make sure your branch does not regress that, btw
<carlos> cprov: dude, but only for the 10-15 packages that were imported by mistake on dapper
<Kamion> kiko: how?
<cprov> carlos: so, do it first in mawson, I really want to see them fixed
<bradb> kiko: only on upstreams, as best i can tell
<kiko> Kamion, well, +bugs-advanced
<carlos> cprov: ok, then I will need to run the poimport script on mawson
<kiko> Kamion, however, it is currently broken in production -- fix is in PQM and it will work on tuesday
<Kamion> kiko: which does not exist on my person page ...
<carlos> cprov: do I have permissions to sudo to the launchpad user as I used to have?
<Kamion> and the advanced search option from there doesn't have a milestone option
<kiko> damn
<kiko> bradb is right
<kiko> that is CRACK
<cprov> carlos: nothing changed there, if you had, you still having, try ASAP
* kiko can't understand why this isn't done in the same way
<carlos> kiko: sorry for ignore your pong... O:-)
<kiko> blah
<bradb> kiko: If I land the fix in the next hour or so, do you think it can make it into the next prod rollout?
<kiko> bradb, yes.
<carlos> kiko: I thought I would need an urgent review from you today, but it will not needed as urgent so just ignore the ping ;-)
<kiko> thank god
<carlos> cprov: ok
<bradb> kiko: ok, working on it now
<cprov> carlos: I'm leaving for lunch now, you can do whatever you  want (can) in mawson's DB, when I come back we can redo the uploads and see if it works
<carlos> cprov: ok
<carlos> cprov: just a question... will emails be sent out from mawson?
<kiko> bradb, notify stub of the patch via email
<bradb> kiko: will do
<cprov> carlos: never
<carlos> ok
<cprov> carlos: from initZopeless
<carlos> cprov: yes, initZopeless
<cprov> carlos: find pitti and tell him we may be able to switch pkgstriptranslation soon (today or tomorrow)
<cprov> carlos: will be back in 1 hours, play fair in mawson';)
<carlos> cprov-lunch: ok, thanks!
<seb128> hi
<kiko> hello seb128 
<kiko> what's up?
<seb128> how often is update the "assignee" to the bug list?
<kiko> sorry?
<seb128> I've the feeling that I lot of bug I triage stay unassigned on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search
<seb128> open that page
<seb128> look for #32718
<seb128> it's "need info (unassigned)"
<seb128> but the task is assigned to desktop-bugs in fact
<kiko> seb128, you are in the wrong context, but.. weird
<seb128> "wrong context"?
<kiko> seb128, I think it's a bug
<seb128> it happens a lot, I thought it was some of "bug list is update hourly or so", ie: lag
<seb128> should I open a bug so?
<kiko> could it be?
<kiko> bradb, can you check out seb128's question?
<seb128> I don't know, I'm not an lp dude
<kiko> seb128, I'd mail the mailing list instead
<seb128> which one? :)
<seb128> launchpad-users list ?
<bradb> kiko, seb128: yeah, it's a bug
<kiko> or launchpad, it's the same
<kiko> aha
<bradb> for certain statuses, the code is erroneously appending a hardcoded " (unassigned)" to the display value
<kiko> bradb, argh. is that reported?
<kiko> gross
<seb128> it makes bug triage quite annoying
<kiko> BjornT, are you saying the merge isn't clearing out session information?
<seb128> (ie: if it's very low on your priority list you may want to bump it)
<bradb> kiko, seb128: bug 29671
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29671 in malone "Listing shows bug "unassigned" even when it's assigned" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29671
<bradb> I can fix that one today too, easily enough.
<kiko> cool
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> bradb, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/nut/+bug/6585/+viewstatus
<seb128> bradb: thanks dude :)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6585 in nut "Hotplug dependency in nut-usb package" [Major,Confirmed]  
<bradb> no prob
<kiko> bradb, can you confirm that crashes, and see what you can do about it?
<carlos> cprov-lunch: 100% confirmed that the problem is what I told you.
<carlos> cprov-lunch: to do the test you want to do, I need that a package is uploaded twice (that's with different versions)
<bradb> kiko: That's an easy enough one to fix today too, if you want.
<carlos> cprov-lunch: when you are back we will talk about it
<kiko> bradb, I do -- see if it's reported, btw
<kiko> bradb, BjornT: I'd like us to move forward on making the view/editstatus split go away, and have just +status
<kiko> what do you guys think of that?
<bradb> kiko: Presumably it would be read-only if you can't edit it, right?
<kiko> correct.
<bradb> I think that would be good.
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, that seems to be the problem, that the session wasn't cleared out. could you file a bug about it? i don't know the procedure of how admins can merge accounts.
<bradb> kiko: I can't find a bug on the +viewstatus problem. I'll report and take it.
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, merging the two pages seems like a sane thing to do.
<kiko> salgado, can you coordinate a bug report with BjornT on this matter? I need to skip out
<kiko> cool.
<jblack> kiko: ping
<salgado> eh?
<BjornT> bradb: maybe bug 32709?
<kiko> salgado, merging apparently isn't clearing out session data for authed users.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32709 in launchpad "Cannot view status of bug in some cases" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32709
<bradb> BjornT: oh, good call
<bradb> thanks
<salgado> I'll have a look in one second.
<kiko> thanks salgado 
<salgado> kiko, "Care must be taken to ensure that a branch actively being updated via rsync is not accessed by anything."
<salgado> from https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup
<kiko> :)
<jblack> kiko: a branch being written via rsync (which lp devs use) is inconsistant during write. Its on the RocketFuelSetup, but probably hasn't been publicised well enough
<kiko> yeah, I know now :)
<jblack> I was going to be cute with a sentence with about 20 knows in it. 
<jblack> Know that I now know that you didn't know what you now know... 
<jblack> Is the lack of knowlege about this still a general issue?
<jblack> salgado: nope. its not your fault. That document postdates your move to bazaar-ng
<salgado> well, at least know we know it and matsubara won't have problems anymore
<salgado> and I don't think this is a general issue. it applies to us because we have a prebuilt branch that we sync from rocketfuel and that's shared between me, kiko and matsubara 
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> we suck.
<jblack> Ok. Fine. To the back of the station wagon with you.
<jblack> I think its my fault
<kiko> I ride mexican-style with pride
<sladen> is there a feature to automatically refile a malone-originated bug in a remote bugtracker;  is in the support only passive, rather than active
<sladen> or a generated link to  bugzilla.upstream.com/...filebug?package=$this_one
<sladen> at the moment I'm doing that by hand and then adding the links.  Having Malone do it would mean that it was linked automatically
<bradb_> sladen: Malone doesn't support filing the bug upstream, ATM.
<bradb> It's not impossible that it might in the future.
<sladen> bradb: nod. okie, thanks
<seb128> bradb: it should not do a raw forward imho
<seb128> bradb: but a pointer to "newbug" page from upstream could be nice :)
<bradb> I can see issues with reporting dups upstream.
<bradb> Or, at least, that being more likely to happen when done blindly through Malone.
<seb128> and that's also quality of what we forward
<seb128> often we get informations and cleanup the bug before forwarding
<bradb> seb128: Yeah, the link to the upstream filing page would seem a good idea, at the least.
<seb128> bradb: BTW how is placed the "fix formating of comments" on your list?
<seb128> that makes backtraces $)$:! to read
<bradb> seb128: Not on the list. That seems like an mpt thing, but kiko would know where that stands. I feel your pain.
<sladen> . o O {if a little more of the source was opened, more people would be willing to fix the small irriating bugs like line-wrapping...}
<bradb> (It's particularly brutal in a three-column layout.)
<seb128> like have #7 .... #8
<seb128> function #9
<seb128> kiko: do you know about that? :)
<kiko> let me see
<kiko> seb128, indeed, mpt has not given us a good answer on that. is it frustrating you?
<seb128> yep
<kiko> I can escalate this and ensure we find a solution if you yell loud enough on the list
<kiko> tip: yelling VERY loud works
<bradb> sladen: It'd be hard to usefully open source small pieces of LP for this kind of thing. e.g. To usefully Open Source Malone, you'd almost have to open up all of LP for anyone to have a hope of launching the app locally.
<seb128> kiko: have a look on current comment from https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/32034
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32034 in gdm "GDMsetup immediately crashes in Dapper." [Major,Unconfirmed]  
<seb128> kiko: the valgrind log
<seb128> "==21124== by 0x8053DA0: setup_user_combobox_list (gdmsetup.c:1619) ==21124== by 0x8053F3D: setup_user_combobox (gdmsetup.c:1649) ==21124== by 0x805C9F8: setup_security_tab (gdmsetup.c:5002) ==21124== by 0x8060380: setup_gui (gdmsetup.c:6270)"
<seb128> stuff like that
<kiko> seb128, yeah. horrible. please cry out loud -- people don't believe me when I say our comment formatting is a disaster
<seb128> are ...
<seb128> grrrrrr
<kiko> seb128, there would be a trivial workaround, not perfect, but perhaps:
<kiko> offering a raw text view of a comment
<kiko> what do you think?
<seb128> why  prevent you to fixing the comment rendering?
<seb128> bugzilla does it right, it never screw backtraces .. should be possible :)
<kiko> seb128, there's a couple of issues, IIRC
<kiko> fixed-width fonts
<seb128> a new line is a '\n' no?
<seb128> I mean current layout eats '\n' chars or something like that
<kiko> the current layout is html
<kiko> with some fancy formatting applied
<kiko> it works well except when it doesn't
<sladen> kiko: the HUGE FONT, narrow overfilled screen, urls that get wrapped and broken at '-' dashes and tables that don't fit make MALONE LOOK TEH CRAP.
<seb128> kiko: anyway a "raw comment" would be better yep
<seb128> it would give an easy way to get a decent formatting if you didn't get the mail
<kiko> sladen, the narrow screen is going to be fixed soon. the RHS portlet is dead, we just need to bury it.
<bradb> The huge font has me using <small> in any page that I want to look non-crap (e.g., the new bug listings, when jamesh gets around to reviewing them.)
<kiko> and mpt needs to wake up and do it
<kiko> <small> sucks.
<bradb> Yeah, I should probably use CSS
<kiko> unless it's used to mark up small portions of text
<kiko> sladen, the url wrapping is only in email, IIRC
<sladen> bradb: how come the font is being touched in the first place, it should be left at the browser default
<kiko> the tables that don't fit are just fuckage caused by the RHS portlets
<bradb> sladen: Dunno.
<kiko> sladen, an mpt question
<bradb> kiko: In this case, it's not really about content not fitting, so much as that our default font isn't very aesthetically pleasing, IMHO, (and apparently, IsladenHO)
<kiko> there's a way to fix that
<kiko> trivial it! :)
<bradb> Can we do that? LP-wide font-size desuckage?
<kiko> we could, yeah
<kiko> let's talk about it with mpt
<bradb> sounds like a plan
<sladen> kiko: yes, wrapping only in email (the rest of the time it just goes off the RHS of my screen :)
<kiko> I'm outta here today
<sladen> bradb: I remember from trying to use 'smaller' and friends ages ago that they /don't work as expected/ and it's better to use 1.2^n scaling:  map(lambda x: 100*(1.2**x), map(float, range(-3,3)))  eg.  58%, 69%, 83%, 100%, 121%, 144% ... which match the "natural" scaling of fonts
<sladen> which I found to work across all browsers/combos
<bradb> right. i imagine mpt is aware of this too, so he should be able to help us sort it out
<sladen> bradb: bug fileage time?
<sladen> (what I don't understand is that all the scaling are < 100% and yet the font is clearly bigger...)
<bradb> sladen: Sure, a bug should probably be filed. Do you want to file it, or should I?
<sladen> bradb: I'm playing with the CSS at the moment, I'll post a suggested patch for people when I'm happy
<sladen> in the meantime, turning off the CSS altogether is quite refreshing :)
<bradb> heh
<salgado> BjornT, can you give me more context on the "merging apparently isn't clearing out session data for authed users." problem? I can't seem to find anything in my backlog
<BjornT> salgado: sure. the oops in question was OOPS-55C321
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/55C321
<BjornT> what seems to have happen is that steve merged tseng's two accounts brandon and brandon-ubuntu, leaving only brandon
<BjornT> but it seems at the time that he was logged in as brandon-ubuntu, and since the session information didn't get cleared, he stayed logged in, and did stuff without having a preferred email address
<BjornT> at least that's the theory. is it clear?
<salgado> as clear as it gets. :)
<salgado> thanks BjornT, I'll check some things and will file a bug on that
<BjornT> cool, thanks
<BjornT> salgado: how confident are you of the test coverage for person vocabularies? :) if i change __contains__ not to issue any db queries, should i add some more tests?
<cprov> carlos: duderino, what's up ?
<carlos> cprov: hi
<carlos> cprov: I found an easier way to show you that it's working
<cprov> carlos: show me ;)
<carlos> cprov: https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/rosetta/imports
* carlos is loading the page too... but seems to be a bit slow...
<cprov> carlos: ehe, kinda slow at mawson (huge)
<cprov> carlos: yup
<carlos> cprov: is it a problem with the page? or the server?
<cprov> carlos: I've loaded it normally
<carlos> cprov: The Finnish entry was moved automatically to the first list of resources ready to be imported when I fixed manually the path
<cprov> carlos: mawson isn't fast, page isn't small
<carlos> so the system was able to decide where should it go
<cprov> carlos: didn't get it very well
<carlos> cprov: so the problem was, as I supposed, the POFile.path field
<cprov> carlos: what did you fixed 
<carlos> that is empty always
<carlos> cprov: I did an update of that row
<carlos> fixing the path
<cprov> carlos: what should it be ? rather than empty ?
<carlos> the same as the file being imported
<cprov> carlos: so, do we need to do those fixes in production in order to get it working properly ?
<carlos> when we fix it "manually" using the web interface, next time it's already correct so the import will be done automatically
<carlos> cprov: no, the website allows us to do that
<cprov> carlos: uhm .. that's good
<carlos> cprov: so I would say, go, go, go!
<carlos> but pitti is not online
<cprov> carlos: eheh, call him
<carlos> cprov: I was waiting for you
<carlos> to know if you know why is not online ;-)
<carlos> before calling
<cprov> carlos: he just left before me, don't know why 
<carlos> cprov: anyway, is all ready on your side to do the pkgstriptranslations update?
<carlos> ok
<cprov> carlos: what time is there, in Germany ? +1 by you ?
<carlos> cprov: I want to be sure so I call Martin to request him the upload ASAP
<carlos> same as here
<carlos> 17:39
<sladen> bradb: btw, do file it and post me the #, that way it'll get your thoughts too
<cprov> carlos: yes, call him and say the words: DO IT ;)
<carlos> :-D
<carlos> cool, thanks
<cprov> carlos: I hope i can assist the first run of it today yet
<carlos> calling....
<cprov> carlos: thank you, got the job organized and done just in time .
<carlos> no answer
* carlos checks the phone number
<carlos> cprov: seems like he left already for the weekend
* carlos mails pitti as seb128 suggests
<cprov> carlos: ohh this is bad, can we upload his last pkg from p.u.c ?
<mdke> cprov, did you see my breezy-updates bug? is there any more info I can give you on it?
<carlos> cprov: asking atm
<salgado> BjornT, I've refactored these vocabs a few times already (and the last time it was almost a complete rewrite), and I haven't seen bugs reported on them, so I guess the test coverage is good
<cprov> mdke: sorry, not yet, one sec and I can handle it for you
<BjornT> salgado: ok, good. i'll let you review the changes later.
<mdz> bradb,Kamion: I didn't create any milestones
<bradb> sladen: bug 32749
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32749 in launchpad "Launchpad fonts are too big" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32749
<salgado> BjornT, sure
<bradb> mdz: right, I don't know who added the "dapper" milestone, but oh well
<sladen> bradb: groovy
* bradb goes to get food, bbl
* bradb &
<mdz> bradb: the sab?
<bradb> could be
<carlos> cprov: it's done
<carlos> cprov: Martin will do the upload as soon as he arrives home
<carlos> cprov: in 3 hours or so
<carlos> cprov: will you be online at that time?
<cprov> carlos: very good carlos 
<cprov> carlos: yes, but it will take another 3 hours to be compiled and published 
<carlos> oh
<cprov> carlos: I will take care of it properly for us 
<cprov> carlos: don't worry
<seb128> bradb: "dapper" was created before the bugzilla import
<carlos> cprov: well, I should be online at that time (unless my DSL line fails again)
<seb128> and bugzilla import created the "ubuntu-..."
<cprov> carlos: let's see
<carlos> cprov: thanks for all
<carlos> kiko_smtb: did you see it?
<carlos> smtb.... what's that?
<carlos> cprov: I'm going to update the status answering your email
<cprov> carlos: please, CC LP don't forget
<carlos> cprov: sure
<cprov> carlos: something related to "montain bike", ohhh, crap !
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> cprov: done
<cprov> carlos: good
<seb128> bradb: around?
<seb128> bradb, jamesh: could we get https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13169 imported?
<Ubugtu> ubuntu bug 13169 in nautilus "evil breezy unmounting action due to async filesystem" [Normal,Upstream]  
<seb128> bradb: 
<seb128>   32620. poor string in the window switcher button
<seb128> in update-manager (Ubuntu), unconfirmed 
<seb128> why doesn't it say it's assigned to mvo?
<seb128> same issue as for the unconfirmed pointed before?
* bradb returns
<bradb> seb128: It seems as though there were already two bugs opened that were watching that bug: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla/13169
<bradb> Which, I guess, is why it wasn't imported.
<bradb> seb128: So, you want it imported anyway?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> those 2 bugs are useless, the bugzilla one has a lot of comments compared to them
<seb128> one of the 2 is an another issue
<bradb> ok, i'll mail james
<seb128> it says to a comment:
<seb128> "
<seb128> Bug #5049 (the eject failure) was fixed recently in Dapper.
<seb128> As for the progress bar, this is https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13169."
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5049 in kaffe "kaffe: merge new debian version" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5049
<Ubugtu> ubuntu bug 13169 in nautilus "evil breezy unmounting action due to async filesystem" [Normal,Upstream]  
<seb128> I don't really why you did import them in that case, that's the first time
<seb128> since we worked with bugzilla before the import, the bugzilla is almost always the useful one
<bradb> re: the bug not showing mvo being assigned, it's caused by the same bug you mentioned earlier. that code is just b0rked.
<seb128> and the launchpad one is a one comment "known as bugzilla nnn"
<seb128> bradb: ok, thank you :)
<BjornT> salgado: ping
<bradb> seb128: Just to confirm, you'd ideally like us to have imported ALL Bugzilla bugs, right? Including the ones that already had manually added watches in Malone at the time the import was run?
<salgado> BjornT, pong
<seb128> bradb: yep
<BjornT> salgado: could you please review https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filezhRe0X.html, it's quite small. it fixes bug 2045 and makes sure that 'obj in person_vocabulary' doesn't issue a db search.
<salgado> come on Ubugtu, what's bug 2045?
<salgado> ah, right. it's private
<salgado> BjornT, Hmmm, I guess this is a good oportunity for me to read all 7 bugmail from that bug I have in my inbox. :)
<bradb> seb128: You've got a copy of the email I sent. Thanks for letting me know of the problem.
<BjornT> salgado: could be :)
<seb128> bradb: did get the mail yet, but thank you :)
<salgado> BjornT, ValidPersonOrTeamVocabulary.__contains__() uses the "foo_object in Foo.select(query)" syntax, which will issue a single "select * from foo where <query> and id = foo_object.id". I guess you knew that already, but you think it's worth adding around 30 lines of code to avoid a query that should run almost instantaneously?
<salgado> (or maybe you have another reason that I can't see for the changes in the __contains__ method)
<BjornT> salgado: well, my main motivation was to minimize the number sql queries issued. but as you say, the avoided queries are probably quite quick. if you want, i can revert that part.
<salgado> BjornT, I'd like to check with stub first if avoiding these queries are really worth something, because with the changes you've done, we now have two different places in each vocab where we need to code the extra logic for that vocab, and it used to be only one
<salgado> what do you think of holding the __contains__() changes until we talk with stub?
<BjornT> salgado: sure, sounds sane.
<salgado> BjornT, so, you just removed the _getFormInput(), which was the one calling vocabulary.search()?
<BjornT> salgado: yes. then i modified popup.pt, so that the select box with search results get shown only if there's not an exact match.
<salgado> right, and why do we need to make IHugeVocabulary extends IVocabularyTokenized?
<BjornT> salgado: it's because SinglePopupWidget expects the vocabulary to provide IVocabularyTokenized. that dependency wasn't added with this patch, just added it since it should be like that.
<salgado> ah, right
<salgado> well, I don't have anything to complain about that patch. you can merge wirh r=salgado
<BjornT> thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=salgado]  fix bug 2045, prevent IHugeVocabulary widget from performing searches if it gets an exact match. only display search results if there's no exact match. should prevent timouts from happening when assigning someone to a bug, spec, etc. (r3195: Bjorn Tillenius)
<bradb> Hm, that merge seems like a bug, to me.
<bradb> An exact match != the desired match necessarily.
<bradb> I vaguely remember there being a bug open on that behaviour, but maybe I'm remembering incorrectly.
<salgado> bradb, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2045
* bradb was just looking at that, yeah
<salgado> I pointed out what you said too, but this is a temporary solution
<salgado> and I don't think it'll cause us trouble right now
<bradb> Users will decide, I guess. :)
<bradb> an example of how one could go easily wrong would be to search for, literally, "foo"
<bradb> there's an actual "foo", but there are also dozens of variants
<salgado> the same with 'carlos'
<bradb> indeed
<carlos> no dudes, I'm unique!
<carlos> :-P
<bradb> heck, even bradb
<BjornT> is it just me, or has the test suite become quite a bit slower?
<BjornT> it takes twice as long for me to run all the functional tests, compared with a few weeks ago
<BjornT> bradb: re bug 2045, if the users want to search for a value, why not use the search form? ;)
<bradb> BjornT: That makes logical sense, but the conversation between user and system is more a mutual co-operation trying to achieve some goal, rather than a set of discrete correct or incorrect actions. Users actions are often approximations of what they really mean.
<bradb> But, maybe I misunderstand the fix then: if it only specifically chooses "foo" on exact match when that was typed directly into, say, +editstatus, then it's probably ok.
<bradb> From "only display search results if there's no exact match", I thought that was referring to the search form.
<BjornT> bradb: exactly, the merge message is a bit ambiguous. and by looking at the oops related to that widget, that is what most users expect
<CarlFK> what are the chances of getting the "add attachment" option to take a URL so that I can post files that arn't on my file system, like http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/Feb24/ubuntu-installs/a/fdisk.txt
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, that sentence referred to the search results that are displayed if you don't use the "Choose" popup search
<CarlFK> and also, allow posting multiple files as a group so that I can stop using the file name as both the title and comment 
<bradb> BjornT: ok, n/m then :P
<CarlFK> is there a proper place to post sugestions like these ?
<BjornT> CarlFK: the easiest way is probably to file bugs at https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+filebug
<CarlFK> k - thanks
<CarlFK> I like this - don't have to pick a package name ;)
<CarlFK> worst part about reporting ubuntu bugs 
<mpt> You don't have to pick a package name when reporting Ubuntu bugs either
<CarlFK> hey look at that... 
<mpt> bug 31638
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31638 in malone ""Package Name" field when reporting bug should be more obviously optional" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31638
<CarlFK> good deal
<Keybuk> bradb: does Malone *have* to have an "Are you sure?" for Unsubscribe
<Keybuk> it's damned annoying
<Keybuk> couldn't it just do it, on the basis that subscribing again is easy
<bradb> Keybuk: from the man who brought you three column layouts...
<bradb> no, we needn't ask that annoying question
<seb128> do we need it for subscribing too? :)
<seb128> if I click to subscribe on a bug, that's because I want too
<bradb> I wasn't even aware of that, because I never have to sub/unsub, but those annoyances should be removed, yeah.
<bradb> BjornT: I wonder if you might have time to review a patch for an urgent bugfix? (5 files changed, 45 insertions(+), 36 deletions(-))
<bradb> It's just adding the milestone search widget to the person and distro search forms.
<BjornT> bradb: i might have time, put it up somewhere and i'll have a look at it
<bradb> BjornT: ok, thanks, just quickly cleaning up the diff
<BjornT> hmm, i wonder if someone would object if i suggested reverting the patch for testing individual pagetest stories :)
<bradb> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileQXuk4G.html
<seb128> bradb: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/31506
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31506 in malone "Remove "are you sure" page from subscriptions" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  
<bradb> BjornT: it's pretty annoying, yeah
<seb128> bradb: you should read the bugs so :p
* bradb is over a month behind on bugmail :/
<bradb> But the triagers are meant to ensure timely response, and alert me of any critical issues while I ignore bugmail.
<BjornT> i'm mostly concerned with that the time it takes to run 'python test.py -f canonical.launchpad' almost doubled for me :(
<bradb> BjornT: Wow. I usually run the tests with pqm. (So yes, I usually wait until it's reviewer stamped, to save time.)
<seb128> bradb: do you get that many bugs?
<seb128> bradb: I got 847 mails for launchpad since monday and I think I read almost all of them ...
<bradb> seb128: Since Jan 20th, my bugmail folder has 2500 mails. Not all are Malone-specific, of course.
<seb128> replying or fixing is another topic :)
<seb128> bradb: 4295 since jan 20th :p
<bradb> seb128: Try confining your bugmail reading to within Normal Working Hours :P
<seb128> anyway that's not the topic, I do think you should read them even if you don't reply, that's the best way to know what issues people have around
<bradb> yeah
<seb128> bradb: no way to do that, I usually use saturday,sunday afternoon without IRC to catchup
<bradb> exactly
<seb128> which I agree should not be required
<seb128> and I would not ask somebody else to do the same :)
<lifeless> BjornT: due to the db isolation ?
<lifeless> BjornT: yes, that patch should not be reverted. There was a bug open on the fact that they were /not/ isolated.
<seb128> bradb: anyway, I've noted, better to let you know on IRC what bothers me so :)
<seb128> (I already sort of do that ...)
<BjornT> lifeless: i would guess so. i compared running tests on a fresh rocketfuel, and on a rocketfuel with r3146 and r3131 reverted.
<bradb> thanks. i'll aim to clear out my bugmail folder next week though too. it's getting pretty crazy.
<seb128> bradb: dholbach speaks about "mail terror" from launchpad now :)
<seb128> he had like 1800 bug mails not read this morning he was trying to catchup a bit today
<BjornT> lifeless: sure, it shouldn't be reverted. but something should be done to make it faster to run the tests.
<bradb> seb128: whoa
<seb128> bradb: how is the "stop sending 5 mails when somebody edits a bug" placed on the "to fix" list?
<seb128> (which is a side effect of the: "you have to use 5 different pages to edit a bug")
<bradb> seb128: Still a while to go on that one, I think. Mainly to convince the appropriate people (i.e. person) that five different pages to edit a bug sucks.
<seb128> not easy person to convince ... :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Re-applying patch 4845 as I inadvertently reversed it while merging patch 31872 r=bjornt (r3196: Diogo Matsubara)
<bradb> Mind you, kiko sent something to Mark a couple days ago talking about prioritizing changing status on the bug page, so maybe it's not /that/ far off. (Like, say, within a month.)
<bradb> That kind of change would kill a few birds with one stone: reduced bugspam, faster triage, less annoyance, etc.
<mpt> Keybuk, add your name to the BugWorkflow spec if you like it
<mpt> it makes subscribing/unsubscribing a checkbox, with no extra page
<seb128> bradb: right, would be nice
<lifeless> BjornT: well during the dev cycle you almost certainly want to be running only malone tests for instance
<lifeless> BjornT: so performance is important, but we're so far out of the 'instant gratification' zone at the moment, I think the time here isn't all tht important compared to isolation.
<BjornT> lifeless: how do i run only malone test? and i do think time is somewhat important. previously it took less than 15 minutes to run, it was ok, i could run them during a workrave, and while reading some email or looking and looking at the diff.
<BjornT> lifeless: now it takes 25 minutes, and that makes it a lot harder to find time to run them.
<lifeless> BjornT: give me an example malone story or standalone name
<lifeless> spiv: I think we need to do that zope 'when I say search in the test name I mean the whole path fix'
<lifeless> BjornT: I understand. 15 minutes is 14 minutes too long IMO ;0
<lifeless> BjornT: bzr runs 1500 tests in 3ish minutes. which is getting a bit slow.
<BjornT> lifeless: oh, you mean only one pagetest story. i actually seldom have the need to run a single story. when i develop i mostly some doc/foo.txt. when i'm done i run all functional tests to see whether anything broke due to my changes.
<lifeless> BjornT: I meant all tests with malone in the name actually, but the zope runner is rather borked.
<lifeless> BjornT: it decides it knows more about the meaning of test python paths than we do.
<BjornT> lifeless: well, quite often i do changes that can affect more than malone, so i need to run all tests. but sure quite often it's enough to run only part of the test, but with the current structure it's quite impossible.
<lifeless> BjornT: yeah. best you can do is a path prefix like test.py -f lib.canonical.launchpad.doc
<BjornT> we should probably work on grouping the standalone tests, so that tests that are related to each other are in the same story
<lifeless> that would reduce the spurious setup time
<lifeless> myself, I'd like us to stop testing postgresql, we know it works ;)
<BjornT> yeah, that's true :) although iirc, not using a proper db for testing SQLObject is quite hard, it requires a lot of work to get it to work using stub classes
<BjornT> it would be great if you got it to work though :)
<BjornT> bradb: tell me about the changes to MilestoneVocabulary, why is it necessary?
<bradb> BjornT: because of showing the milestone widget on the people pages. we have to show all the milestones on those pages.
<bradb> it's a crap UI, tbh, but it's the best thing I can think of for an urgent fix, without getting overly complicated and clever trying funky heuristics on the Bug and BugTask tables to "guess" what milestones the user wants to choose from
<mpt_> bradb, the batxhed notification (bug 1350) could be implemented independently of any merging of bug pages.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1350 in malone "Change notifications should be batched" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1350
<cprov> guys, see you tomorrow
<bradb> mpt_: It's a lot more work though too.
<mpt_> true
<BjornT> bradb: hmm, is there really a need to search by milestone on the person pages?
<bradb> BjornT: An urgent need, yeah.
<BjornT> bradb: really, what is the use case? why can't they search in a context?
<mpt_> BjornT, I thought that was what kiko suggested Kamion do earlier
<BjornT> wasn't that searching for milestones for a distribution?
<bradb> BjornT: That would require them knowing that they're supposed to switch to the context +bugs, for one. Ubuntu devs tend to drive Malone from their FOAF pages.
<bradb> There's no logical reason for them /not/ to be allowed to search by milestone on their personal reports, other than that "it's harder to implement", which is usually an excuse reserved for only the most painful UIs.
<BjornT> bradb: ok, i guess it's ok for now. i do think that the comment you added deserves to be an XXX. and don't you think it would be wise to use shortlist, so that we get a warning when the number of milestones get too high, so that we are forced to do something about it?
<bradb> BjornT: Oh, right, for some reason I thought shortlist raised an exception.
<bradb> A warning would be useful.
<BjornT> ok, fix those two things and you can merge
<bradb> great, thanks for taking some time out of your friday evening to look at it
<mpt_> oh
<mpt_> Different things have different sets of milestones
<mpt_> and people can be assigned to bugs in different things
<mpt_> So what milestones do you offer on a person's bugs page...
<bradb> yeah, like i say, clever heuristics == pain
<bradb> right now, i just put them all in there, so they can at least do their job
<mpt_> All milestones for all distributions and products in Launchpad?
<bradb> this problem is much deeper than just milestones. e.g. a bug never disappears from a user's subscribed bugs report until it's fixed in all contexts.
<bradb> mpt_: yeah
<bradb> so, it'll say "Ubuntu: dapper", or "bzr: 1.0", etc, in the list
<bradb> like i say, crap UI, but I can't think of anything better that can land within the next 15-30 mins
<matsubara> See you guys on wednesday. Here I go to Carnival! Take care.
<jblack> I don't see a link on https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ for lp-devel. Do we have an archive?
<elmo> lists.canonical.com
<elmo> or just append 'launchpad/'
<jblack> thanks\
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/5757 (OOPS: requesting an upstream fix doesn't check input for duplicates) r=kiko (r3197: Diogo Matsubara)
#launchpad 2006-03-02
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=BjornT]  fix bug 32728 (need search by milestone facility) (r3198: Brad Bollenbach)
<mruiz> hello!I have a question: How is the correct way to report a Dapper bug? Go to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+bugs ? (currently has only 1 bug!) Many times I reported bugs in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<mruiz> someone can help me?
<ddaa> mruiz: every is in bed here, you may have more luck asking in #ubuntu
<ddaa> this channel is mainly about launchpad.net development, not about ubuntu
<Lathiat> mruiz: if youve reported bugs, go into your personal context (click your name top right, select bugs and select reported)
<mruiz> ddaa: but I'm using LP!
<ddaa> mruiz: I understand you are using LP, but the proper way to report dapper bug is a ubuntu policy thing
<mpt> mruiz has a point, though
<mruiz> ddaa: thanks!
<ddaa> I work for canonical on launchpad and I have not the least clue about how one should report bugs on dapper
<ddaa> mpt: agreed
<mpt> ddaa, you should be concerned about that :-)
<ddaa> mpt: any idea how to fix that?
<mpt> I don't know either
<mpt> It seems bizarre to me that https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+bugs contains only 1 bug
<Lathiat> is that reporting things that are reported in "Ubuntu"
<Lathiat> as opposed to a source package of it?
<mpt> And it's only 2 hours old, and presumably other people have reported Dapper bugs before, so presumably they disappear somehow
<mruiz> mpt: for this reason I did my question
<mpt> ahhh, good point Lathiat
<ddaa> mpt: well, the fact is I'm really not interested in distro things... I guess maybe all launchpad folks should have some docs to read to know about basic ubuntu policies...
<Lathiat> hrm no in the list of requested fixes it seems to be of a source package
<Lathiat> coudl be "kmess (Ubuntu Dapper)" vs "kmess (Ubuntu)" tho
<Lathiat> ?
<mpt> hrmmm
<mpt> Release bugs:
<mpt> Dapper (1)
<mpt> Breezy (29)
<mpt> Hoary (8)
<mpt> Warty (2)
<mpt> That's crazy talk!
<mruiz> :S
<raphink> mpt: seems normal
<raphink> mpt: most bugs are not marked as specific to dapper
<raphink> so if you look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs instead of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+bugs
<raphink> you'll find many more bugs ;)
<mpt> 8388, right
<mpt> but, but
<mpt> If I'm testing Dapper
<mpt> and I find a bug
<mpt> oh, I'll go and report that about Dapper
<mpt> and it'll be one of two whole bugs on Dapper
<mpt> that ain't right
<raphink> sure
<raphink> mpt: if you think more bugs are specific to dapper
<raphink> you can do bug management
<raphink> that helps ;)
<mpt> I'm a Launchpad developer, I don't have time for grunt work like that :-P
<mpt> I'm interested in making the grunt work easier, though
<raphink> ok :)
<mruiz> I think that LP must be only one way to report a relese bug
<mpt> Humm, maybe this is because Malone doesn't have "infestations"
<mpt> e.g. "this bug occurs in Warty, Hoary, and Dapper, but not Breezy, and you might like to know that even though we're only going to fix it in Dapper"
<raphink> of course
<mpt> This is related to bug 228
<ddaa> wow, three figures, that's old
<mpt> wake up Ubugtu!
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/228
<raphink> Ubugtu is having a deep beauty sleep it seems
<mpt> and bug 28710
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28710 in malone "Bug filing UI is confusing for release-oriented bug reporters" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28710
<ddaa> good night
<mpt> Reported bug 32795
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32795 in malone "Distribution release Bugs pages and portlet list hardly any bugs" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32795
<fatejudger> something is wrong with launchpad
<fatejudger> I can't submit my bug
<Mez> lmao @ googling suse bugtracker
<Mez> nice to know launchpad is first
<mpt__> Mez, I don't see Launchpad in the results for suse bugtracker, nor suse bugtracker
<mpt__> bug tracker, rather
<mpt> And I get similarly crappy results for ubuntu bug tracker
<sivang> mpt: mee too
<mpt> though with suse, http://www.opensuse.org/Submit_a_bug comes in at #22
<gusaweb> hi
<gusaweb> Could you telle me if there is document describing the use of launchpad?
<ddaa> yay! bulk signing of bzr branches started!
<ddaa> elmo: please, do not pull the plug on galapagos and neumayer this week-end...
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  DB permission tweaks for rosetta auto-imports (r3199: Celso Providelo)
<gusaweb> will launchpad be available in other langages ?
<gusaweb> i have just seen that it is not possible to translate it
<jelkner> jblack: james, are you here?
<jelkner> whois jblack
<jelkner> oops
<jblack> jelkner: Yeah
<jelkner> jblack: i'm back again, are you still here ;-)
<jelkner> ?
<jelkner> i wanted to ask you a few questions about lauchpad.
<jelkner> 1 specific and 1 general
<jelkner> Specific question: i've created a lauchpad project for a small software development project on which a few of my students are working:
<jelkner> https://launchpad.net/products/gasp
<jelkner> we don't yet have any place to put the software that is accessible on the net.
<jelkner> is it possible to create a bzr repository for the software on lauchpad?
<jelkner> if so, how?
<jelkner> General question:  is it too early to be creating community projects like this on launchpad?
<jelkner> do you all want projects like this to be created now, or would you encourage me to wait until some later date before doing this?
<mdke> if jblack isn't still around, you can mail him as per http://www.sourcecontrol.net/?action=getmirrored
<mdke> (specific question)
<mdke> as for the general one, I don't know for sure, but it sounds absolutely the sort of thing that is encouraged. Anything can be created in launchpad
<mdke> the more projects the better AFAICS
<jelkner> thanks mdke!
<jelkner> AFAICS?
<mdke> as far as i can see
<mdke> :)
<jelkner> mdke: can i ask you more about this general question?
<mdke> yes, but I dont work on LP so I will only try to answer
<jelkner> fair enough, perhaps you could tell me who to ask if you can't answer...
<jelkner> i'm here at pycon
<mdke> sure thing
<jelkner> i've been trying to find anyone i can interested in python for use in education
<jelkner> we had a bof yesterday that was very successful
<jelkner> we need a community building space for software, educational materials (books, lessons, etc)
<jelkner> i was wondering if part of the vision of launchpad is to be such a space?
<mdke> what is a community building space?
<jelkner> well, i guess it would have several components:
<jelkner> 1. email list (we already have that (edu-sig@python.org)
<jelkner> 2. software repository (we don't have this, though folks suggested we try python-hosting.com)
<jelkner> 3. web space / wiki space
<mdke> LP doesn't provide any server resources at the moment, as far as I know. I don't think it has the finances
<jelkner> ahh
<mdke> there is only one person you can ask about that :)
<jelkner> sabdfl?
<mdke> yes
<jelkner> our loco team has web space already
<mdke> education and python together sound like they would strike a chord though
<jelkner> yes, and my hope is to have all this rolled into edubuntu
<jelkner> what we don't have is a bzr repository
<jelkner> perhaps we should set that up on our loco team site?
<mdke> well i'm pretty sure you can get that at sourcecontrol.net
<mdke> if not, then definitely email mark. It sounds like something that might be worth keeping separate from the ubuntu loco stuff
* jelkner goes off to check out sourcecontrol.net...
<jblack> jelkner: Here.
<jelkner> hi james
<jblack> jelkner: Yes.
<jblack> jelner: Yes.
<jblack> jelkner: can we start over?
<jelkner> where do you want me to start?
<jblack> Yeah, you can list your bzr branches at your launchpad project.
<jelkner> i'm still not sure how this works
<jelkner> here is our situation:
<jelkner> we have a few high school kids working on a project on their laptops and school desktop machines
<jblack> ok
<jelkner> we don't as yet have a network available repository
<jblack> ok
<jelkner> i setup a launchpad project
<jelkner> but i don't know how the bzr thing is supposed to work?
<jblack> Ok. I see where your at.
<jblack> Yeah, plan to give you exactly the workflow that you want. That a project can have all of its users upload the branches for the project.
<jblack> Today, we support copying branches that are already publicly available. 
<jelkner> ahh
<jelkner> so we need to wait
<kjcole> Hi jelkner. Sorry it took so long for me to arrive.  
<jblack> For that specificially, yeah. But I'm sure we can help you with a workaround.
<jelkner> i asked mathew about what i'm trying to do with another broader project
<jelkner> he suggested i email sabdfl
<jblack> How big is this project and how many students are involved?
<jelkner> we are trying to get together a community of projects around python in education
<jelkner> (i'm here at pycon)
<kjcole> (as am I)
<jelkner> the dc loco team already has web space
<jelkner> the dc loco team could host this project on that space
<jblack> Which matthew suggested you talk directly with sabdfl/
<jelkner> yes
<jelkner> he thought that the project might warrent a different solution
<jblack> I know several matthews. Do you know which one of them? 
<jelkner> mdke
<jblack> Probably yeah.
<kjcole> jblack, I've replaced Paul Flint as the DC LoCo "leader" such as I am.  The web space we have is a bit messed up: Too much of it redirects to a wiki there at the moment.
<jblack> jelkner: Is there a good email about all this that you can forward me? I can respond to you for any of the particular details that are likely to be needed, and then send the response for that that off to mark. Does that sound good?
<jelkner> yes
<jelkner> what email should i use?
<jelkner> i'll write it now
<jelkner> i need to move on this quickly, while we have an energized bunch of folks expressing an interest in getting involved
<jblack> Ok. A quick description of the project, how you're saving the world, how many people are involved, and your needs.
<jelkner> yup
<jelkner> which email?
<jblack> quickly over a term of..
<jblack> james.blackwell@canonical.com, though I'll be replying via a different address.
<jelkner> cool
* jelkner goes off to write the email...
<kjcole> jblack, at some point soon I hope to get back with you about banging around in bzr...
<sits> hello?
<jblack> jelkner: You said quick. Is that quick as in days, as in I have time to go get some breakfast and grocery shopping? Or quick as in hours in that I have time to use the restroom?
<jblack> kjcole: Definitely. What can I give you, generally speaking?
<kjcole> I think you have time for the restroom.  ;-) He's hot to trot. ;-)
<jelkner> lol
* mdke pops back
<jblack> mdke: Thanks for hooking up jelkner and I
<mdke> o.o
<mdke> my pleasure
<jelkner> i would say it would be great if i could start flooding the edu-sig@python.org mailing list with new sometime in the next week
<jelkner> s/new/news
<kjcole> jblack, we'd once spoken about my confusion with resolving conflicts by perhaps creating simple examples and trying to merge them.
<jblack> Ok. Good. Yeah. I can help you flood. 
<jblack> My wording doesn't look very good. I mean I can help you with the questions you have, so that you can get the word out.
<mdke> jblack, you host bzr branches don't you? how do projects qualify to get onto that?
<jblack> kjcole: You're still having trouble with conflicts, eh? Yeah. We can take another stab at it.
<kjcole> jblack, I haven't had as much time to play recently, and need to get back to it soon.  I spoke briefly with Martin Pool yesterday, and he was very sympathetic to the fact that one can't always depend on bzr users having come from a previous RCS.
<mdke> i wasn't sure whether jelkner's thing qualified or not
<jblack> mdke: Yes, I occasionally personally host branches.
<mdke> i mean at sourcecontrol
<mdke> that supermirror thingy
<jblack> Ahh, the supermirror is the companies. =)
<kjcole> jelkner had questions about use too, but I gather he's already covered some of that shortly before I signed on today...
<jblack> Yeah. There's a variety of things for bazaar 1.x. We're working on the bazaar-ng stuff right now.
<mdke> jblack, so what qualifies for inclusion on the supermirror. the website kinda makes it sounds like you'll host anything :D
<mdke> s/./?
<jblack> The bazaar-ng stuff can take a copy of of a branch. It doesn't yet have the ability to upload directly.
<mdke> ah right
<jblack> mdke: The pages you are looking at are the old pre-company stuff. 
<jblack> The person that made that originally is still here (/me waves), but originally was written with a whole different revision control system in mind. :)
<mdke> ok...
<kjcole> I noticed during Martin's presentation here yesterday a screenshot of a bzrtool that I didn't run across.  Are the various tools documented or should I be hunting through source?
<jblack> Thew newer version of the software is integrated into launchpad.
<mdke> ohhhh
<jblack> kjcole: We have a big pile of them at http://bazaar-vcs.org. Look for the tools link on the right
<jblack> kjcole: How long will you be online? 
<kjcole> Another hour and a half.
<jblack> When do you come on tomorrow?
<jblack> kjcole: Are you headed off to bed soon? 
<kjcole> jblack, good question.  I'm at PyCon and the wireless connection's been unreliable for me.  I'll probably wait til I'm back in DC before trying stuff.
<kjcole> jblack, (I only got onto IRC because yesterday Jeff asked me who I'd talked to about bzr, launchpad, etc. I mentioned you and today he told me he was trying to reach you on IRC...)
<jblack> Other than getting food, I'll be here for the next 12 hours. :)
<kjcole> jblack, Although PyCon has messed with my sleep schedule, no.  It's 3:24 PM here. ;-)
<jblack> Yeah. Its 16:25 here, but I work at night.
<jblack> That gives me most of the australian day and a good chuck of the euro day.
<kjcole> jblack, so I guess "soon" is a relative term.  I'll be off to the party at 5:30-ish, and after that who knows?
<jblack> kjcole: Ok. As soon as you start settling down, we'll get together and we'll take another shot at it. There's even more code in bzr that makes which side of the conflict is what.
<kjcole> jblack, (The party at Nerd Books is far enough away that they're running shuttles between the hotel and the store.)
<kjcole> jblack, cool.  I've been synching with ~scott and ~jbailey repositories for bzr, but maybe it's time to stop that?
<jblack> You're only allowed to talk to one person at a time?
<kjcole> jblack, I'm not sure I followed your meaning.
<jblack> I'm the support/doc/advocacy/website/community guy, so I'm a good person to talk to. I'm not a jealous sort and don't feel bad if you talk to others. :)
<kjcole> jblack, no I didn't mean I'd been talking to them.  I meant I saw something on the wiki a few months ago that pointed me to 
<kjcole> their apt repositories for getting bzr stuff.  But I gathered it was perhaps pretty bleeding edge, and now I'm wondering if I should remove those as repositories as it sounds like bzr's further along.
<jblack> Ohhh. Yeah. jbailey's has been shurt off I think.
<jblack> Well, I miskpeak.
<jblack> jbailey still has nightly packages for the official dev. You're welcome to them. =)
<kjcole> jblack, I think you're right.  In the last couple of days synaptic's been complaining about some repository and I haven't bothered to check which one.
<jblack> kjcole: Why don't you send me an email about what the things that we're going to talk about while I'm off at breakfast?
<kjcole> OK.
<jblack> Please include the information that you've having info with synaptic so that I don't forget to look at it.
<kjcole> I'm gonna signout of IRC soon and do other stuff.  Talk to you later.
<jblack> having trouble with synaptic. (can you tell I haven't had coffee yet?)
<kjcole> Right.  Later.  I'm a diet coke man myself.
<jblack> jelker: got it.
<jelkner> jblack: i just sent a follow up
#launchpad 2006-03-03
<jblack> Whats goign on here?
<jblack> are you and kcole two peas in a pod?
<postgres> ircii
<postgres> msg
<Lethalman> hello
<Lethalman> can i suggest to use mercurial too?
<Lethalman> i found it better than bazaar-ng, it's faster and more complete in some aspects
<Lethalman> it would be really great to support these 2 SCM...
<jblack> I don't think is, actually.
<Lethalman> why?
<jblack> They don't have aliases, they don't have name/remove, they don't have checkouts, they don't have repositories. they don't even have command aliases.
<jblack> I said aliases twice.
<jblack> and they do have remove, but they don't have rename
<jblack> I don't even think they have uncommit.
<Lethalman> checkout = clone
<siretart> jblack: does bzr have checkouts?
<jblack> So you can get a working tree with no rcs history?
<jblack> siretart: yup. Went in last week. :)
<siretart> jblack: ah, nice :)
<Lethalman> jblack me?
<jblack> lethalman: So you can get a working tree with no rcs history?
<Lethalman> i'm not so much expert in these things, however here is an history tutorial http://www.selenic.com/mercurial/wiki/index.cgi/TutorialHistory
<jblack> I'll just test
<Lethalman> bzr push are a bit strange
<Lethalman> it's more difficult to use bzr for a novice
<jblack> No, clone is equivilant to branch.
<jblack> lethalman: its the exact same commands. Why do you think its harder?
<siretart> jblack: btw, whats the homepage of pqm? where do I get the latest version? I'd like to try it for some bzr branches
<Lethalman> jblack it uses different behavior against pull
<jblack> siretart: pqm doesn't have a home page. There is a page on the wiki though: http://bazaar-vcs.org/PatchQueueManager
<jblack> lethalman: Hmmm. Can you show me an example?
<siretart> thanks
<Lethalman> jblack i can't now
<Lethalman> jblack just wait, maybe the plugin for push has been changed
<jblack> Ohhh. You may have used bzr a long while ago.
<jblack> bzr supports sftp and everything.
<jblack> I heard a rumor that mercurial doesn't even support sftp yet, though I find that hard to swallow.
<jblack> hg push sftp://jblack@mercury//home/jblack/sadf doens't seem to work though, so...
<Lethalman> mh that's a cool thing
<Lethalman> however it seems mercurial has renames
<Lethalman> can't you add another SCM then eh?
<jblack> can't is a big word.
<jblack> would you be willing to fund the work? 
<Lethalman> sorry i didn't understand what you mean :P i speak a poor english
<jblack> would you be willing to pay for all the programmers to do it. =)
<Lethalman> ah
<Lethalman> :)
<Lethalman> beh, launchpad seems a nice project
<Lethalman> i just think adding new scm, like darcs too can an advantage of yours
<Lethalman> *can be
<jblack> I just don't see why. Bzr works really well. Its easy to use, and has a lot of stuff nothing else does.
<Lethalman> i know
<Lethalman> but people many times don't want to learn another tool
<jblack> I don't think anybody is going to make anybody learn a tool.
<jblack> Life is reliliant. Its not goign to end if you don't know bzr.
<jblack> That said, I'm happy to teach bzr to you.
<Lethalman> people can be unexpert, have no time, have already a repository and don't want to change for another one, that's it
<jblack> s/reliliant/resiliant
<Lethalman> this would mean that these people won't use launchpad
<jblack> Lethalman: Ok, so if they don't want to change, they don't change.
<Lethalman> lol
<Lethalman> i'm trying to say that if someone likes launchpad system at all doesn't like the SCM
<jblack> Launchpad is all about choice. If you don't want to change to the toolset, nobody is going to knock on your door and make you an offer you can't refuse.
<Lethalman> i know jblack :)
<jblack> The designed for toolset at this time is launchpad, ubuntu and bzr. 
<Lethalman> ok
<jblack> All of these have something in common. They're the same group of people.
<Lethalman> for example
<Lethalman> if A got support for CVS only and B got CVS and SVN, i'll use B
<Lethalman> if launchpad got bzr and another one got bzr and hg, i'll use the other one
<jblack> Ahh, I would use neither A nor B, because I know too much about the internals about CVS and SVN.
<Lethalman> ahhaha
<jblack> Ok. I hear you. If you can choose betwen a project that offers Bzr and a project that offers Bzr and Hg, that we'll loose you.
<Lethalman> ok keep only bzr if it takes a long time to support hg too
<jblack> That happens to be exactly the case, my friend.
<Lethalman> i just wanted to suggest more tools to be choosen
<jblack> There's something you can do to help, btw.
<Lethalman> however this is not only my case unfortunately, there're projects in which developers don't want to switch scm, as another example
<Lethalman> *many developers
<jblack> Ahh. Thats a good point.
<jblack> Did you know that part of my job is to help projects switch over?
<Lethalman> switch what?
<jblack> and I don't mean "bzr is good, use it". I help with any and all steps of the migration that we're invited to participate in.
<Lethalman> ok
<jblack> Whatever the project can use to ease switching over. Custom documentation, project design methodology reorganization, building the infrastructure to migrate to, getting the history moved across.
<Lethalman> you can be one of the little bunch of people in this world to do this
<Lethalman> the rest can say "no"
<Lethalman> don't you think? not everybody think like you
<jblack> I certainly wouldn't jump in and force somebody to switch against their will. That would be evil -- and in most countries, illegal.
<jblack> Its just a free service that we offer.
<Lethalman> yes, i'm just explaing a suggestion, i don't think you're a bastard who want to limit the choice, even you are the unique to offer this service :)
<Lethalman> (i guess this phrase got so many errors :P )
<jblack> Heh. Nah. I'm not the only person to do it. There's a strong bzr community that is willing to help.
<Lethalman> evangelists :)
<jblack> who? me?
<Lethalman> ahah yes
<Lethalman> however, my friend switched from bzr to hg, for instance
<jblack> Yeah. I'm a evangilest. I'm not here for the job. I'm here because I believe.
<Lethalman> automatically, you lose one client
<jblack> Hmmm. You automatically select against something that people believe in?
<jblack> Wouldn't that be a hard way to live? You couldn't buy anything that had loyalty, since that's belief too.
<Lethalman> didn't understand anything :P
<jblack> About the only thing you could buy into was taxes, since I don't think anyone believe in taxes. :))
<Lethalman> i think you're going out of railways
<jblack> what does that phrase mean?
<Lethalman> that's an italian meaning mmmmm
<jblack> so.. you'd rather somebody 'sell' you on something that they don't even believe in themselves?
<Lethalman> if you believe in this project, help itself to be better... and i think one of the ways is to add more tools, that's it
<jblack> Yeah. The community is always working on more tools. We could use more than whats at http://bazaar-vcs.org/3rdPartyTools
<Lethalman> i'm talking about launchpad
<jblack> Did you know that launchpad is being developed with bzr? 
<Lethalman> i'm not interested
<Lethalman> i made a project to create plugin-based applications, and i didn't give support only for a set of tools
<jblack> Thats where bzr was concieved; to deal with the problems of launchpad development, and the problems that projects that projects at launchpad have.
<jblack> lethalman: it helps if you kind of think of bzr as part of launchpad.
<Lethalman> k
<jblack> We've even got plans for bidirectional launchpad<->bzr support
<jblack> So that you can so "bzr branch sm://someproject/someuser/somebranch  codedir
<jblack> (for you, that would be 'bzr clone sm://someproject/someuser/somebranch codedir'
<Lethalman> hg yes
<jblack> No. I mean you can run that exact command in bzr today.
<jblack> well, you can run "bzr clone <URL>" today. I don't mean that we have the someproject/someuser/somebranch part yet.
* mpt guesses "going out of railways" is "going off the rails"
<jblack> lethalman: Tell ya what. After I get back from the launchpad sprint, I can give you some time for you and I to run through bzr again. If you'll give it another try, you can tell me what you think is off about it and I'll make sure it gets to the right people. Is that fair?
<Lethalman> i've not time right now unfortunately
<Lethalman> however my pc is pretty slow, and using bzr is really boring, i don't think i'll retry
<jblack> lethalman: After I get back from sprint, the code that makes bzr 30 times faster will be in. 
<Lethalman> ok
<Ripek> who here?
<raphink> there's something wrong with auth it seems
<raphink> login on the ubuntu wiki doesn't seem to work nor on LP
<Omni|Work> Hello all.
<Omni|Work> There's a spam project on Launchpad.
<Omni|Work> The Fatal Network
<Omni|Work> http://launchpad.net/projects/fatalnetwork
#launchpad 2006-03-04
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<cprov> mpt: hey
<cprov> mpt: may I have you oppinion for a new page/action about  builds
<mpt> cprov, sure
<cprov> mpt: we new a RESET ALL page and there the user might choose one or more "resetable" state 
<mpt> To reset what?
<cprov> mpt: I'm thinking in a form with check-boxes, is it ok ?
<cprov> build records
<cprov> massive reset all build records in a defined set of states
<cprov> brutal force for buildd-admins 
<mpt> Resetting all the build records for a single build machine? Or for all build machines?
<cprov> mpt: it's context sensitive, as most of the +builds pages 
<cprov> mpt: did you get it ? or I was confusing ?
<mpt> cprov, resetting all the build records for a single build machine? Or for all build machines?
<cprov> mpt: if you are in /+builds/foo-builder/+resetall for all foo-builder records if you are in /distro/ubuntu/hoary/+builds/+resetall for all ubuntu/hoary builds, that's context sensitive ...
<mpt> oh, ok
<mpt> cprov, why would you want to reset all the build records?
<cprov> is this more complexity than we are looking for ?
<cprov> it's the usual retry they do once a while 
<mpt> Sorry, I don't understand that
<mpt> Is this to keep the list of builds short?
<mpt> to remove records that are no longer relevant?
<cprov> when we have builder spare time and want to retry every failure just for fun ;) I mean, just to check if they can build 
<cprov> mpt: not just it, but it can check if the things can be "more sane"
<cprov> mpt: catch up false "failures" and so on
<cprov> mpt: does it make any sense for you ?
<mpt> Not really :-(
<mpt> "more sane" how?
<mpt> How do you "catch up" on a failure?
<cprov> mpt: reset failures by dependency waiting that now can be satisfied, reset all failures by DC power/net outage (hehe this is fun) and weird things like that
<mpt> cprov, so how often would people want to do this? Once a day? Once a week? Once a month?
<cprov> mpt: dependes on admins freakness, but never more ofen than day (I can say for sure, may weekly)
<cprov> maybe
<cprov> it's indeed a very low hit page, protected by builddAdmin, so a very restricted page
<mpt> cprov, what would the checkboxes be necessary for? One checkbox per build?
<cprov> mpt: no one per "resetable" state, currently: DEPWAIT, FAILED, BUILDERFAIL, CHROOTFAIL
<cprov> read by this:  I want to reset ALL build in XXX state in this context
<mpt> ok
<cprov> mpt: I'm ok if you say it's too fluf for UI atm and we should do this as a special cmd-line tool
<mpt> cprov, I think this should be a section at the bottom of the +builds page, rather than a separate page
<cprov> it would same me time, btw
<cprov> really ?
<mpt> wrapped in <tal:admin condition="required:launchpad.Admin"> or whatever the appropriate permission is
<cprov> uhmm good idea
<mpt> So people who can do it see it, and people who can't don't
<mpt> One of my branches up for review does that for team +members pages
<cprov> it's a good idea, I can mock it up and show you tomorrow on mawson (dogfood) .. thank you dude
<mpt> no problem
<cprov> stub: hi stub
<cprov> mpt: good, thanks
<stub> cprov: morning
<cprov> stub: good morning (here late night ;))
<cprov> stub: so, did you cherrypick this manual fix we did in production DB ?
<stub> Not yet. I'll need to cherry pick it when I tag the production branch for the rollout tomorrow.
<cprov> stub: ok, up to you, we just can't forget.
<stub> Actually, I think I'll just tag the production release from r3199 so no cherry picking neccessary
<cprov> good
<cprov> stub:  which is current DB patch number ?
<stub> where?
<cprov> RF
<cprov> i need to send a new patch, new field in build table, of course to be aplied/cherrypicked before rollout
<stub> Just use a high number like 99 - I allocate the real patch number when it is approved.
<cprov> okay
<stub> You will probably get -23-0.sql if this happens soon though
<cprov> in 10 minutes
<cprov> stub: sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/cprov/launchpad/small-fixes
<stub> Can you paste the db patch?
<stub> Or did you want a review of the entire branch?
<cprov> stub: no, it's a single file -> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileS3OMjV.html
<stub> It needs a comment in comments.sql
<stub> What is 'depends'? Should that be dependancies?
<stub> Or is that the term used in .deb packaging
<cprov> stub: uhm, does it sounds more readable for you ?
<cprov> stub: it will store a dependency line generated by builder when a job is DEPWAIT
<stub> 'depends' is the present tense form of the verb 'depend'
<stub> This should be a noun
<stub> So dependencies would be better
<cprov> queuebuilde will tweak it removing satisfied deps from this line as soon as they get published and move the recored to PENDING when the field gets empty
<cprov> queuebuilder ...
<stub> (note I used the incorrect spelling before)
<stub> (depends would be the correct column name for a foreign key relationship, where foo depends on bar)
<cprov> i won't loose the "present" state of the concepts, some thing like "still_depending" 
<stub> dependencies has the necessary concept of 'present'
<cprov> ideally it should map across binarypackagereleases, but the text notation is easier
<cprov> ok "dependencies"
<stub> Is there much code breakage? I'll let you land it like it is if you add  bugreport to do the rename later.
<cprov> stub: there is no code yet, I can rename it now, wait a second
<stub> Ok. approved with the new column name and a comment in comments.sql that describes the format.
<cprov> right
<stub> patch-40-23-0.sql
<cprov> ehe, Build table has no comment at all, shit ... will write them all and request a small review from you
<stub> cprov: or open a bug and assign it to yourself.
<cprov> stub: will write it now, have that time
<stub> It might be getting a bit late :)
<cprov> stub: done, generating a diff for you
<cprov> stub: late for me or for you ?
* cprov is lost in TZs
<stub> for you
<cprov> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filetMuaR2.html
<stub> Just coming up to lunchtime here
<cprov> stub: no way, I have more 8 hour of work with adam, i', in AU time today and tomorrow :(
<stub> I remember now
<stub> That is the old paste?
<cprov> stub: check the diff out for english error, or bad phrases, pleas
<cprov> stub: I suck 
<cprov> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileWGLOwk.html
<stub> COMMENT ON COLUMN Build.processor IS 'Points the Distroarchrelease available processor target for this build.' should be 'Points to the Distroarchrelease...'
<cprov> right, will add "to" after all "points"
<stub> COMMENT ON COLUMN Build.sourcepackagerelease IS 'Sourcepackagerelease which originate this build.' should be 'The Sourcepackagerelease which originated this build.' (past tense)
<cprov> right
<stub> +COMMENT ON COLUMN Build.pocket IS 'Store the target pocket idenfier for this build.' should be 'Stores the target pocket identifier' (present tense)
<stub> (and store is the verb form)
<stub> everything else is good
<cprov> right, thanks, r=stub ?
<stub> Yes. r=stub
<cprov> stub: good
<stub> Do you need me in the next hour? I need to grab some lunch and pay some bills at the bank, but I can delay that if I'm needed here.
* mpt wonders why bzr diff isn't showing any of the pagetest changes he's made
<stub> mpt: Have the files been bzr added? Or did you accidently commit them (bzr status might help)
<cprov> stub: no, go for it, ping me when you get back
<cprov> stub: it would be nice if we can cherrypick this on production
<mpt> stub, this is a branch recently converted from baz
<mpt> Now I see that the test I'm changing shows up as "unknown:" in bzr status (along with dozens of other files)
<mpt> Do I need to bzr add all of them? :-/
<stub> cprov: I've applied the patch to the production database
<cprov> stub: you rock, thanks 
<stub> mpt:'bzr add .' works to add everything in the current directory and below
<stub> (unless it is  ignored like .pyc and foo~ files)
<mpt> Yeah, I was just going to ask if I'd need to do a make clean first :-)
<stub> Otherwise 'bzr missing | xargs bzr add' might do the trick if what you are trying doesn't work
<mpt> stub, now I have both 30-add-edit-package-infestation.txt and 30-add-edit-package-infestation.txt.disabled
<mpt> should I use rm on the first one, or bzr rm?
<stub> I use bzr rm - not sure what is best practive
<stub> practice
<mpt> (given that that test is supposed to disabled)
<mpt> +be
<spiv> mpt: Hmm, is one a copy of the other?
<mpt> yes
<spiv> Are you changing that file in this branch, or is this just some temporary hackery?
<mpt> I was trying to change it to make the pagetest pass, that's all
<mpt> Pretty quickly I realized it would never pass because we don't have infestations
<spiv> I ask because when this branch gets merged to rocketfuel, you don't want an existing file to look like it's been deleted then re-added as a whole new file with no history.
<mpt> So rocketfuel has 30-add-edit-package-infestation.txt.disabled, which presumably has history preserved by bzr mv
<spiv> Right.  So if you don't want the non-disabled one, just delete it?
<mpt> I've bzr added, then bzr rmed, 30-add-edit-package-infestation.txt
<spiv> (and bzr rm it if you accidentally added it)
<spiv> All good then :)
<mpt> So I think I'm ok
<spiv> I'll shut up and let you get on with it :)
<mpt> except that bzr diff against rocketfuel now gives me a whole crapload of stuff that I didn't do
<spiv> Hmm.
<spiv> And presumably "bzr status" tells you you've changed stuff you didn't change?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> added: cronscripts/check-cve.py, database/schema/pending/HideObscureLanguages.sql, etc
<spiv> Sounds like something wonky in the conversion from baz...
<spiv> I *think* it may be the case that those are all old files that the baz2bzr script doesn't remove from the working copy.
<spiv> i.e. a freshly converted branch is likely to have an unclean "bzr status", because of files that should be deleted are still lying around.
<mpt> ok, that looks about right
<mpt> all the files marked as "added:" are ones that don't exist in rocketfuel
<spiv> Both of cronscripts/check-cve.py and database/schema/pending/HideObscureLanguages.sql aren't in current rocketfuel, so I think you might want to check each of these files, make sure they're obsolete, and "bzr rm" and/or "rm" them as appropriate.
* mpt does the mental "How long will it take me to learn how to script this" vs. "How long will it take for me to do it manually" calculation
<spiv> mpt: Don't forget the "how long will it take me to answer that question" part of that calculation ;)
<spiv> mpt: And the "how long witll it take me to answer the meta-question" question ;)
<mpt> That's a dead-weight loss no matter which option I choose
<stub> Ahh.... I seem to recall that the newly converted branch needs to be 'bzr reverted' to make it clean
<mpt> I've fixed about four bugs on this branch, and I don't really want to fix them again
<stub> If you start with a fresh converted branch though you could copy across the files you have modified. Hindsight will tell for sure :)
<mpt> hmmmmmmm, that's a possibility
<stub> You need to undo all the changes in those files you didn't touch though (bzr revert) rather than committing or you will be committing obsolete code
<stub> (if you attempt to rescue your current branch that is)
<mpt> If bzr log listed the files I'd changed with each commit, I could do that
<mpt> but it doesn't
<spiv> mpt: --verbose
<mpt> ahhhh
<mpt> So, I converted the branch, then merged rocketfuel as revno 2371
<mpt> then fixed bugs in 2372, 2373, etc
<mpt> So, bzr revert -r 2370?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  New field in Build to store DEPWAIT current dependencies line, comments on Build fields (code is in soyuz production branch) (r3200: Celso Providelo)
<stub> mpt: 'bzr uncommit' will uncommit the most recent commit. That is the only way I'm aware of to revert history apart from generating the inverse diff of the changes and applying that.
<mpt> ok, I think I'll be converting the branch from baz again
<stub> bzr uncommit can be run multiple times
<stub> (so bzr uncommit; bzr uncommit; bzr uncommit; should get you back to where you started)
<stub> Followed by a 'bzr revert' and 'bzr clean-tree' to give everything a good scrub
* stub goes to the bank
<Martolod> hello all
<Martolod> i have a lot of questions !
<Martolod> i'm a translator of Gnome with CVS access and i would like to know how rosetta can be able to commit .po files ?
<Martolod> i don't understand the utility of rosetta to translate gnome in fact
<Martolod> anyone to explain to me ?
<jamesh> Martolod: someone would need to export the PO files from rosetta and commit them to Gnome CVS
<Martolod> manually ?
<Martolod> i don't see the of rosetta so !
<Martolod> but if i want to translate ubuntu for instance
<jamesh> Martolod: for Ubuntu, we export PO files and generate language packs containing translations for everything in the desktop
<Martolod> i don't need to have any cvs account to ubuntu, just a launchpad account and it's all ?
<jamesh> yeah
<Martolod> ok thank you.
<Martolod> ah a last question !
<jamesh> there are long term plans to make it easier for upstreams to pull info from rosetta
<jamesh> if upstream is using bzr, the idea is that Rosetta would publish a branch containing up to date translations
<Martolod> so if i translate with roseta a gnome application of Ubuntu, do the same application will be translated in the official gnome package ?
<jamesh> which the developers would be able to merge from
<Martolod> ok
<jamesh> Martolod: only if someone imports the translations into Gnome CVS
<jamesh> you'd need to check with your language team in the GTP about it
<Martolod> yes i'm the leader of the team
<Martolod> so i need to commit manualy and regularly po files from rosetta to gnome cvs
<Martolod> it's what i wanted to know
<Martolod> thank you.
<jamesh> well, if the rest of the members of your team decided that they wanted to use Rosetta, and coordinated getting the translations back into Gnome CVS, then you could start using Rosetta
<ddaa> hello
* ddaa considers
<ddaa> So, I used to have a meeting on monday morning, with mgmt
<ddaa> the problem is, SteveA is on travel
<ddaa> and lifeless is on leave
* ddaa holds a hand mirror
<ddaa> "Let's have a meeting, shall we?"
<ddaa> "Mh, is there really a point?"
<ddaa> "I'm not sure, but you know it's unprofessional to miss meetings"
<ddaa> "I guess so. Let's have meeting in 27 mins"
<carlos_> morning
<ddaa> hey Carl
<ddaa> mgn
<ddaa> hey carlos_
<carlos> spiv: hi
<carlos> spiv: around?
<ddaa> spiv: ping
<ddaa> daf: ping
<ddaa> jamesh: ping
<carlos> daf: hi, could you give me some input on https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/33020 ?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33020 in rosetta "Rosetta Imports page is not able to handle lot of entries" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<carlos> jordi: and you?
<cprov> carlos: hey carlos
<cprov> carlos:  how are the automatic rosetta imports ?
<cprov> carlos: can we consider it "released" ?
<carlos_> daf: jordi: did you see my question? I got disconnected so I don't know if you answered
<ddaa> duh... kiko is on holiday too...
<ddaa> no management in sig
<ddaa> in sight today, let's have a giant game of nettris!
<daf> ddaa: pong
<ddaa> hey daf
<daf> carlos: looking at it now
<carlos> daf: ok, thanks
<ddaa> daf: can you spare some time to fix the ProductSeries.branch oops this week, please. It will become suddenly VERY painful next week.
<ddaa> When bzr imports will be published.
<daf> carlos: (1) only show the first 20 imports (2) batch it
<daf> carlos: what do you think?
<ddaa> daf: I'd really really like that bugfix to be up in production next week.
<ddaa> I  need your help.
<daf> ddaa: can you remind me what the bug number is?
<carlos> daf: yeah, that's another option
<carlos> (2)
<carlos> I don't think we should implement (1)
<carlos> as people would think their import is not there
<daf> ok
<daf> batching it is
<carlos> do we have already a way to do batching on launchpad?
<carlos> or should I implement my own stuff?
<ddaa> daf: bug 32117
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32117 in launchpad "Template productseries-hctstatus-core.pt is wrongly calling getPackageName" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32117
<carlos> I think mpt said that we are going to have a standard way to do batching on launchpad, but I don't have more details
<daf> ddaa: thanks
<daf> ddaa: I can work on that today
<ddaa> daf: fantastic
<daf> ddaa: I will let you know how it's going
<ddaa> daf: there's a bit of UI design involved, don't be afraid being creative. The old UI sucked.
<ddaa> daf: but timeliness is of the essence.
<carlos> mpt: hi
<daf> ddaa: noted :)
<mpt> hi carlos
<carlos> mpt: I need to implement batching for the page at /rosetta/imports
<carlos> mpt: do we have a standard way to do that?
<carlos> or should I do my own stuff ?
<mpt> carlos, no :-(
<carlos> I think you said that we are going to have a way to do it
<carlos> mpt: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/33020
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33020 in rosetta "Rosetta Imports page is not able to handle lot of entries" [Major,Confirmed]  
<carlos> mpt: could you take a look to it?
<daf> carlos: we do have standard ways of doing batching
<carlos> mpt: daf suggested to solve it using batching
<mpt> carlos, yes, but the design hasn't been finished yet, let alone the implementation
<mpt> http://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/StandardizedBatching
<daf> ok
<daf> in the long term, there will be One True Batching Method
<daf> as designed by mpt
<daf> in the short term, we have some infrastructure for doing batching
<daf> and the imports page can use that
<carlos> mpt: could you give me some input on that bug, please?
<carlos> daf: Where could I see the interface?
<daf> carlos: look at DistributionAllPackagesView for an example
<carlos> ok
<carlos> daf: thanks
<daf> and the corresponding distribution-allpackages.pt template
<daf> de nada
<mpt> carlos, I have nothing useful to add to that bug report
<sivang> morning shiney people :)
<mpt> shiny people??
<mpt> carlos, mainly because I haven't sat behind you or jordi and watched the imports happening, so I have no idea how it works. Perhaps you can show me at the sprint.
<carlos> mpt: sure
<carlos> mpt: anyway, I need to implement something as the page is broken atm with the amount of entries from dapper
<carlos> and we don't have all packages imported...
<carlos> I will go for the batch solution as it's the easier to implement
<sivang> mpt: why not shiney?
<ddaa> is there a policy (or not?) about deleting old bzr branches from chinstrap?
<Kinnison> jamesh: ping?
<cprov> see you tonight ...
<mpt> sivang, Launchpad's not shiny yet
<sivang> mpt: :)
<jordi> oh dude
<jordi> carlos: haven't had time to think about it
<jordi> hmm.
<carlos> jordi: hi
<jordi> I just arrived from Bruxelles
<daf> mpt: https://launchpad.net/people/daf -- why is the "Registered Details" bit floating off to the right?
<carlos> stub: hi
<carlos> around?
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> stub: could you run a SQL sentence on production for me, please?
<carlos> SELECT COUNT(*) FROM TranslationImportQueueEntry;
<stub> carlos: 1434
<carlos> stub: thanks
* carlos_ -> lunch
<daf> carlos: how's the batching?
<carlos> daf: bad, we need other changes before that. I'm finishing an email with an analysis of the problem and the solution I'm going to take. Will ping you when it's done to get some input from you
<daf> sounds like a good plan
<daf> can you give me some input on this bug?
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/29944
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29944 in rosetta "Import queue: ForbiddenAttribute: pofile oopses when importing gnome-panel for Georgian" [Normal,In progress]  
<daf> should the 'pofile' attribute be in the interface?
<carlos> daf: yes, I guess that's the problem
<daf> ok
<daf> thanks
<carlos> daf: anyway, the changes I'm planning to do will touch those files and that logic so I can fix that bug at the same time
<daf> oh, cool
<daf> I'll assign it you then
<daf> oh, it already is
<daf> never mind
<carlos> daf: yeah ;-)
<daf> I thought it was assigned to me for some reason
<carlos> daf: it was
<carlos> I changed it this weekend
<daf> ok, that will be why
<daf> no hay problema
<G0SUB> how do I get my tranlation team to be the official tranlation team for my language? https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/
<carlos> G0SUB:  please, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ
<G0SUB> thanks
<ddaa> spiv: jamesh: ping
<soumyadip> any admins around ?
<ddaa> it depends on which kind of admin action your require
<soumyadip> well I seem to have duplicate accounts at launchpad
<soumyadip> one registered as soumyadip@softhome.net and the other as soumyadip.modak@gmail.com
<soumyadip> now I followed the procedure to merge the two accounts, yet I cannot find gmail.com email address in the list of addresses for soumyadip@softhome.net
<ddaa> if you have still access to the other email address, there's a feature to merge them
<soumyadip> nor can I add that address
<soumyadip> I have access to both the addresses
<ddaa> carlos: ^ I think you know about merging
<carlos> ddaa: well, my knowledge is limited...
<carlos> soumyadip: did you get the emails in both accounts to do the merge?
<carlos> soumyadip: I'm not sure if you will get two of them or just one to the address in the account you are going to merge into your main account
<soumyadip> well I did receive a mail at my gmail.com account, which I'm trying to merge into the softhome.net account
<soumyadip> carlos, and I followed the instructions, and clicked the link
<carlos> soumyadip: and you didn't get any timeout or error, right?
<soumyadip> nope
<carlos> then the merge should be done soon
<soumyadip> my gmail.com account probably points to something like people/soumyadip-modak-merged
<carlos> I think it's done by a cron script after you confirm it, but I'm not sure, How long since you confirmed it?
<hanover> what's up with launchpad? I have to reset my password every time I want to login.
<soumyadip> carlos, well about 15 minutes ago
<jblack> carlos: do you have a launchpad-dependancies package installed?
<carlos> jblack: yes, I do
<jblack> You're on breezy, right?
<carlos> soumyadip: then it should be merged soon, if it's not merged after an hour or so, ping us again (better if you mail to launchpad-users)
<carlos> jblack: no, dapper
<jblack> lifeless: What are you doing here? You should be.. off doing things.
<soumyadip> carlos, ok thanks a lot
<jblack> mind mailing me your sources.list?
<carlos> stub: around?
<carlos> jblack: just a second...
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> stub: could you take a look at soumyadip's problem?
<carlos> stub: I did a search and see weird things...
<carlos> stub: https://launchpad.net/people/?name=soumyadip&searchfor=all
<carlos> stub: the one with 'merged' on the name is not valid
<carlos> stub: it gives a 404 error
<stub> An already merged account. It should not be appearing in the search results.
<soumyadip> stub, yup, I was merging that account into the first one
<soumyadip> stub, anything that I have to do now ?
<hanover> bah... i just want to be able to login
<soumyadip> I mean when can I add the email addy of the -merged account into the original account ?
<carlos> hanover: It works for me without problems...
<carlos> hanover: could be a problem with your browser's cookies?
<hanover> i've had to reset my password three times today... I can believe I typo'd the same thing twice, but not 6 times or so...
<stub> soumyadip: Do you know if anyone else has tried to fix your problem? Your account data is currently in a theoretically impossible state and I'm trying to work out how that happened.
<carlos> hanover: but once you are logged, you don't need to loggin again...
<carlos> daf: email sent, could you take a look, please?
<soumyadip> stub, eek !! no, I just came here and asked when I couldn't add my email address to the first account
<carlos> jblack: upps, I forgot your request. Just a second....
<daf> hi Steve
<daf> carlos: sure
<SteveA> hello
<stub> Ooh...  I wonder what happens if you respond to an email address validation message for an account that has since been merged into another one?
<SteveA> ddaa: hello
<jblack> carlos: thanks
<soumyadip> stub, you can maybe remove both the accounts, I'll re register if necessary
<hanover> hmmmm... just cleared cookies and cache... no joy. Also getting oopses when trying to submit anything
<ddaa> SteveA: hello, the meeting today was fun
<stub> soumyadip: I've fixed it
<carlos> hanover: could you give us the oops number?
<carlos> hanover: that way we can know what's going on
<soumyadip> stub, hey thanks a ton
* soumyadip hugs stub and carlos and ddaa 
<hanover> carlos: OOPS-58C278
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/58C278
<hanover> getting a few other numbers too
<hanover> but yeah, something is hosed with FF... moz gets me in.
<carlos> hanover: just one of them is enough
<carlos> hanover: that oops number is a page not found error
<soumyadip> guys, I don't know if this question belongs here or not, but I'll ask anyway
<soumyadip> I maintain a few packages in Debian
<soumyadip> Can I take them over in Ubuntu too ?
<carlos> jblack: sent
<carlos> soumyadip: is better if you ask at #ubuntu-devel
<soumyadip> carlos, ok, thanks for the tip
<carlos> we provide the tools but we don't develop Ubuntu itself
<hanover> I'm thinking it shouldn't give a page not found in response to clicking submit...
<hanover> carlos: hmmm... what's a 58D326?
<hanover> that's what i'm getting now....
<jblack> carlos: thanks
<carlos> hanover: right, I forgot the 'POST' part
<carlos> hanover:  I think that's a bug on malone, could you file a bug with the OPs code?
<hanover> ahh... ;)
<hanover> i have one filed for the first one. Should I do another for the second code?
<hanover> or just ammend the previous one?
<carlos> hanover: I cannot see the second one 
<hanover> you can't see the 58D326?
<carlos> just wait some extra minutes until our system syncs with the erros so I can know what's going on with it
<carlos> hanover: yes, there is a delay between the time you see it and when we can see it
<hanover> stupid system... hanover SMASH ;)
* jblack scratches his head
* hanover gives the hamsters a red bull
<carlos> hanover: it's only 5 minutes dude ;-)
<hanover> dude... i'm in IT... I have no patience ;)
<jblack> carlos: Are you sure you have a package called launchpad-dependancies, and that you ran apt-get install to get it?
<carlos> carlos@aragorn:~$ apt-cache policy launchpad-dependencies
<carlos> launchpad-dependencies:
<carlos>   Installed: 0.4
<carlos>   Candidate: 0.4
<carlos>   Version table:
<carlos>  *** 0.4 0
<carlos>         500 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<jblack> hmm. maybe you got it in breezy.
<carlos>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<carlos> jblack: dapper, this machine is installed from the scratch with dapper
<jblack> aha.
<jblack> I bet it would help if I spelled dependencies right.
<hanover> see... I've always said that if you get a word, or a number 99% right, a computer should just figure it out... do what I meant, not what I said. Ya know?
<jblack> I've always spelled the world dependancies, which is a valid, but minimalized, spelling of dependencies
<carlos> hanover: same problem as before
<hanover> like if I dial 214-555-1234, but meant 214-555-1231, it should dial my ISP and not 90+ hot chix0rs
<carlos> hanover: you can add that opps code to the same bug report
<hanover> okie dokies
<hanover> updated
<hanover> guess I'll forget trying to submit that bug for now...
<hanover> carlos: thx for the help
<hanover> also gotta figure out why firefox is borked
<hanover> did you try ff, or another browser?
<hanover> well, ain't FF, at least not 1.5... a different machine works using a different account...
<hanover> grrrr....
<carlos> hanover: hmm No idea, note that on the bug report, perhaps it's a problem with your browser installation...
<hanover> maybe.... cookie is getting set... it's the site that says my user/pass don't match
<carlos> hanover: well, the error is not related with authentification but with a 404 page
<daf> carlos: hmmmm
<daf> carlos: how do you calculate which queue a request belongs to?
<carlos> SteveA: hi, did you get my review reply? I had some mail problems last week so I'm not sure if it was delivered or not
<carlos> daf: when? after it's attached to the system?
<hanover> well, i'm still on 1.0.7... guess i could try updating it
<daf> "Both are represented in our data model as a single table and whether a
<daf> entry belongs to one queue or to the other is calculated on load time.
<daf> "
<hanover> but i can login to other sites fine
<daf> carlos: how do you make that calculation?
<carlos> daf: did you read the whole email?
<carlos> daf: ITranslationStatusQueueEntry.status that it's a RosettaImportStatus DB schema
<daf> that's the new design, right?
<daf> how does the view do it right now?
<carlos> daf: yes, the new design
<carlos> daf: we have a ITranslationStatusQueueEntry.is_blocked for the blocked list
<daf> ok, then how about this:
<carlos> daf: and the others, depend on getting a value from ITranslationStatusQueueEntry.import_into
<daf> do ORDER BY is_blocked
<daf> and just do the simple batching
<carlos> daf: no, the blocked ones are not an issue, the problem are with hte ones that are ready to be imported and the ones that need review
<daf> or ORDER BY (import_into IS NOT NULL, is_blocked)
<carlos> daf: import_into is python code 
<daf> ah
<daf> well, your plan sounds ok; I'm just trying to work out if there's something simpler we can do
<daf> this might be a stupid question, but:
<carlos> daf: yeah, I tried that too...
<carlos> daf: tell me
<daf> we have one table -- why do we show it as two queues?
<daf> is it so the reviewers can see the ones which are blocked?
<carlos> daf: to represent different status to the user
<carlos> daf: yes
<daf> ok
<carlos> daf: and the users know the status of their import request
<carlos> it's a way to group the imports
<daf> I suggest: have /imports use one batched table
<daf> the status is shown in a clear way
<daf> it's sorted by date
<daf> and status
<daf> have a separate page for reviewers
<daf> it only shows items that need to be reviewed
<hanover> ls
<daf> it can use the same view code
<daf> how does that sound?
<carlos> daf: and links to jump to a concrete status? (changing the offset not going to a new page)
<carlos> daf: so you can go directly to the blocked ones, or the deleted ones, etc... ?
<carlos_> daf: sorry, my link went down
<carlos_> <daf> it only shows items that need to be reviewed
<carlos_> <carlos> daf: and links to jump to a concrete status? (changing the offset not going to a new page)
<carlos_> <carlos> daf: so you can go directly to the blocked ones, or the deleted ones, etc... ?
<daf> hmm
<carlos> hmm, it's not down
<daf> I see two use cases:
<daf>  - "why hasn't my PO file been imported yet?"
<daf>  - "I want to review PO files for import"
<carlos> right
<daf> for the first one, the user needs to be able to find their PO file in the list
<carlos> I like the idea of a single table for users
<carlos> it's easier for them, yes
<daf> why don't we add a page <pofile>/+import-status?
<daf> /products/foo/1.0/+translations/foo/cy/+import-status
<carlos> daf: that's what I suggested on the bug report
<daf> heh :)
<carlos> daf: but I don't think we should use that path yet
<carlos> let's fix first the main import queue
<daf> or perhaps put it on POTemplate
<carlos> daf: POTemplate is better or even sourcepackage/productseries
<daf> yeah, I agree
<carlos> daf: there are use cases where we don't have an IPOTemplate
<daf> I think right now, it's more important to get the reviewer use case working
<carlos> right
<daf> and we can look at making it easier to see the import status for some specific PO file later
<carlos> the single queue suggestion
<carlos> would work for both use cases
<daf> ok
<daf> one question:
<carlos> we could improve it later
<daf> what's the difference between WAITING and REVIEW?
<carlos> WAITING for being imported by poimport script
<daf> hmm, perhaps APPROVED?
<carlos> REVIEWING -> waiting for a rosetta expert to review it
<carlos> or that our automatic system is able to "approve" it automatically due some related change done (for instance two imports of cy.po for evolution, the first is fixed by jordi and the second one is automatically handled by our code following jordi's review for the first entry)
<carlos> daf: yes, it's better. Thanks
<daf> and perhaps NEEDS_REVIEW instead of REVIEWING
<daf> I do like the data schema change
<daf> I just want to find the quickest way to make things work again :)
<carlos> me too, it simplifies a bit our data model and exposes to the users the whole import process
<carlos> me goes with NEEDS_REVIEW
<daf> right
<daf> cool, so I'll reply to the list with a summary of what we discussed
<carlos> daf: ok, perfect, thank you for your input!
<daf> de nada
<jordi> carlos: so I was thinking about the timeout
<carlos> daf: my only concern is to show a lot of information on that table so it overflows like current one
<jordi> would just showing multiple pages help at all?
<jordi> ie, 300 items, 1-50, 51-100, etc?
<carlos> jordi: yes, but not with our current code
<jordi> nod
<carlos> jordi: that's what we are going to do when the batching is implemented
<jordi> ok
<carlos> jordi: there is a workaround for the timeout but it's more work for you :-P
<carlos> I did it this morning
<jordi> oh no
<carlos> but it's too boring ;-)
<LarstiQ> moin
<carlos> jordi: it's a matter of guessing the id 
<carlos> then, you get the edit form per entry
<LarstiQ> daf: were you at fosdem too, or did I mistake someone for you?
<daf> LarstiQ: yes, I was
<daf> LarstiQ: did we meet?
<carlos> you submit it, get a timeout (the submit is saved anyway) and go to guess the next entry :-P
<jordi> carlos: lol
<LarstiQ> daf: I'm afraid not, just passed each other a couple of times
<jordi> carlos: you must be kidding me :)
<carlos> jordi: then I realized that we had already more than 1400 entries and give up and went to cook a final solution
<jblack> Ok. I need some time from a launchpad dev that also knows how to build debs. I have some new packages ready, but could use a vetting.
<jordi> oh :)
<jordi> carlos: thanks for the consideration ;)
<carlos> jordi: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+blocked
<carlos> jordi: I fixed already glib ;)
<jordi> that'll be needed again with 2.10.1, right?
<carlos> jordi, daf: what do you think about the idea of showing deleted and already imported files? should we have them for 15 o 7 days?
<daf> LarstiQ: ah, oops
<carlos> jordi: I guess that the answer is yes...
<jordi> carlos: I'd like that.
<daf> carlos: hmm, good question
<daf> carlos: I think it would be useful, but I think the last 2 or 3 days should be enough
<daf> carlos: reply sent to the list
<daf> carlos: please make sure I didn't say anything dumb :)
<carlos> jordi: do you agree?
<carlos> daf: ok, thanks :-D
<daf> jordi: I saw a request for an Arabic team
<jordi> daf: I just saw it myself
<jordi> I had no access to email duribng the weekend
<daf> yeah, I just saw it this morning
<jordi> a silly dhclient was running inmy server and I got an internal ip change
<daf> oops
<jordi> yeah man
<daf> I was just ignoring mail over the weekend :)
<jordi> I tried not to
<jordi> failed miserably :)
<daf> ha
<jordi> next year I'm not going to even carry a laptop to fosdem
<jordi> useless tool there
<carlos> daf: about the status order... What do you think about: APPROVED, IMPORTED, FAILED, NEEDS_REVIEW, BLOCKED
<carlos> jordi: ? ^^^
<daf> don't forget DELETED
<carlos> oh, right
<daf> fine by me, but Jordi's going to be using it more than me
<jordi> hmm, why is NEEDS_REVIEW after APPROVED?
<jordi> and, how do I use these?
* daf back in a bit
<carlos> APPROVED, IMPORTED, DELETED, FAILED, NEEDS_REVIEW, BLOCKED
<carlos> jordi: it's the way to show all the entries on the import queue
<carlos> so we get the whole list of entries
<carlos> sorted by date and status (the list I just gave you)
<jordi> nod
<jordi> ok
<jordi> hm
<carlos> you will only use the NEEDS_REVIEW part, as a second step, you will have a page with just the NEEDS_REVIEW entries
<jordi> but will each status be in a different list block?
<jordi> carlos: aha
<jordi> ok
<carlos> so the list will be batched on a set of entries from the final list we get
<jordi> I guess that makes sense.
<carlos> jordi: just one table with different visual tags to see the different status
<jordi> shouldn't I see needs review first, as it's the one I'm supposed to work on?
<carlos> jordi: anyway, after it's implemented, if you want to change the order will be easy to be done
<jordi> yeah, I was thinking just that
<jordi> I'll trust your judgement for now. My brain is fried after the travelling, I really need a nap
<carlos> jordi: it's a one line change on the sql query
<jordi> nod
<carlos> jordi: ok ;-)
<jordi> I'll answer the Arabic and Bengali stuff later on
<jordi> laters :)
<carlos> jordi: btw... I remember that you said something about Akan
<carlos> but I don't remember what...
<carlos> and I did nothing...
<jordi> carlos: akan is currently assigned to "aka"
<jordi> it should be "ak"
<SteveA> carlos: replied
<jordi> Akkasomething is our current "ak", its wrong, should be "akk"
<jordi> hey SteveA 
<carlos> jordi: hmmm I don't have access to change that, you need a launchpad admin
<carlos> jordi: I have exactly the same rights you have
<carlos> jordi: when the imports issues are fixed, I will fix that permission problem
<carlos> SteveA: thanks
<jordi> ok
<jordi> carlos: so we need to ask stub?
<jordi> or reassign to stub, or whatever
<jordi> ther'es a bug in malone
<carlos> jordi: or SteveA, or lifeless or anyone member of https://launchpad.net/people/admins
<jblack> lifeless is off today.
<jordi> carlos: so that can be done via the ui?
<jordi> SteveA: can you have a look at this?
<carlos> jordi: yes
<carlos> jordi: it's a matter of edit the appointed translationteam
<carlos> jordi: appoint a translation team for akk and remove the one for ak
<SteveA> jordi: can i look at what?
<jordi> SteveA: "ak" Should be Akan, not "aka"; "akk" should be Akkadian instead.
<SteveA> jordi: i can't look at this today.
<jordi> SteveA: ok. I can mail the list.
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you guys!
<sladen> can somebody please mark 33056 as private, quickly
<Kinnison> sladen: done
<Kinnison> sladen: why didn't you file it as private?
<sladen> Kinnison: because I forgot the little ticky box and there's no preview.  It was actually send to security@u.com 2 weeks ago;  but didn't get any response...
<sladen> does Malone talk to the  flyspray  bug tracker yet
<bradb> not yet
<bradb> bug 28738
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28738 in malone "malone doesn't know about the Flyspray BTS" [Minor,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28738
<sladen> bargin
<sladen> ah, after 5 minutes of hunting  "Bug Visibility" -> Mark as private
<sladen> could be made more discoverable
<bradb> there should be a change link right next to the visibility setting, IMHO
<bradb> sort of a put-an-option-where-the-user-is-likely-to-trip-over-it approach, crazy as it may sound :P
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/sourcecode/buildbot/: [trivial]  Disable noisy DeprecationWarning (r159: Stuart Bishop)
<dooglus> I just raised a bug in malone.
<dooglus> and then added it to the gnome BTS
<dooglus> at around the same time, someone else linked it to the GNOME BTS too
<dooglus> so now it has two identical links to the GNOME BTS
<dooglus> is this a known issue?
<bradb> dooglus: bug 4594
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4594 in malone "Shouldn't be able to add duplicate bug watches" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4594
<dooglus> thanks
<bradb> no prob
<elmo> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> elmo: pong
<elmo> ddaa: marambio is almost out of disk space
<ddaa> oh, that's interesting
<ddaa> elmo: when can I start running multi-weeks jobs again?
<ddaa> gimp is still outstanding...
* ddaa rm bzr.log and frees 8.2 GB
<elmo> ddaa: sorry, you should be safe now
<ddaa> elmo: also I know there's a ton of shit in my account on chinstrap, I'll rm it when the bzr imports are live.
<ddaa> I had to jump through a bunch of hoops to get the bzr branches from escudero to galapagos and neumayer
<elmo> no problem
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> What are the chances of launchpad becoming open source?
<sladen> can somebody with godmode mark two private bugs as duplicates, 33056 and 33070
<bradb> sladen: if you can see those bugs, you can mark them as dupes
<bradb> sladen: You can edit anything about a bug, if you're logged in, and it's otherwise visible to you.
<jblack> Any launchpad devs around that happen to be ubuntu/debian devs as well? I made up launchpad packages that do dependancies and would like gobs of input
<sladen> Kinnison: :)
<lifeless> pqm going down for a manual merge.
<lifeless> be ~30
<ddaa> lifeless: be sure to run the merge test suite in production
<lifeless> ddaa: dude, SUCK EGGS
<lifeless> kthnxbye
<ddaa> right I'll get lost
<Omni|Work> There is a spam project on Launchpad.
<Omni|Work> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/32990
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32990 in launchpad "Spam project on Launchpad (fatalnetwork)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<LarstiQ> I'll mail that to launchpad-users
<bradb> thanks LarstiQ 
<Omni|Work> Thanks.
<LarstiQ> bradb: is that the right approach?
<bradb> LarstiQ: Yeah. It's a good fallback if noone seems to be around that can help in #launchpad.
<LarstiQ> k
<mpt__> daf, it's a centered table -- the margin on the left is the same as the margin on the right
<tolgam> Hello ! I'm trying to report a bug for gdm (in dapper) but it seems it's not using malone. What should I do then ?
<tolgam> please :)
#launchpad 2006-03-05
<tolgam> ok ! I found it !
<tolgam> sorry :p
<lifeless> pqm is back
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  reformat all bug listings to a two-column layout. reformat the advanced search and move it to a separate page. (r3202: Brad Bollenbach)
<tambaqui> #privmsg
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<cprov> mpt_: morning
<mpt_> cprov, why are you awake? :-)
<cprov> mpt: working on AU TZ, with infinity 
<mpt> ah
<cprov> mpt: not that I have a horrible insomnia or something like that ;) 
<stub> So did neither of you want a 30 hour flight to visit the other in person? Or just not worth doing the trip for a short period.
<cprov> stub: uhm .. I'd prefer some nights at office than 30 hour flight and yes, it canbe done with these short (2 days) sprints
<cprov> we are trying, let's see 
<mpt> lifeless, ping
<mpt> bzr: ERROR: Error in processing weave: inconsistent texts for version {Arch-1:rocketfuel@canonical.com%soyuz--devel--0--base-0} when joining weaves
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fixes bug 5555 (add branch form has confusing english). (r3203: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<irvin> hi all! one quick question... how does rosetta handle merges for translations, e.g., user A downloads the .po, user B uses rosetta to translate then user A uploads the .po later.. will the work done by user B be overwritten?
<mpt> irvin, I *think* it's "last person to upload a translation wins"
<mpt> so B's work will be overwritten only if A made translations of the same string
<mpt> For a more definite answer, you'll need to ask carlos or jordi when they're around in about 8 hours time.
<irvin> ok
<irvin> hmm... methinks loco groups need to organize translation work so we don
<irvin> bummer... we don't overwrite someone else's work
<lifeless> mpt: #bzr for that sort of thing please
<mpt> ok
<cprov> stub: what about the rollout today ? target to r3200 ?
* stub checks his notes
<stub> cprov: Yes. r3200
<cprov> stub: when are you planning to switch ?
<stub> whenever. Should we do it now?
<cprov> mdke: hi, did you confirm the fix og bug # 32721 ?
<cprov> stub: uhm, if you can wait, let's half hour, would be fine
<stub> Sure. 
<cprov> stub: fine, thanks
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> is something fscked up ?
<Mez> Reinstallation of katapult is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<sabdfl> hey launchpadders
<sabdfl> stub: to create the database, has the process changed since i moved on from lp hacking?
<sabdfl> cd database/schema; make
<sabdfl> ?
<sabdfl> psql:trusted.sql:15: ERROR:  syntax error at or near "$" at character 156
<sabdfl> this is with pg 7.4, have we moved on?
<stub> sabdfl: We have moved on
<sabdfl> 8.0? 8.1?
<stub> sabdfl: You need 8.0
<stub> (I havn't tested 8.1 yet - next on my agenda)
<sabdfl> hmm... the lp dependencies do not appear to have been updated
<stub> Do you have both 7.4 and 8.0 installed? You might just need some configuration changes to make 8.0 the default
<Mez> morning mark
<Mez> long time no speak
<sabdfl> odd, i can't find the lp-dependencies package
<sabdfl> hey Mez!
<Mez> sabdfl, you're no longer LP hacking? what are you up to now then ?
<sabdfl> Mez: playing albatross and free software advocate
<Mez> sabdfl, albatross? 
<sabdfl> flying long bloody distances eating fish
<sabdfl> and other weird things that come mostly from the sea
<Mez> ah - but fish is gooed for your health :D
<sabdfl> 'tis certainly goooey sometimes
<Mez> lovely...
* Mez isnt too find of seafood
<Mez> the furthest I stretch is haddock and chips
<Mez> Mark: will you be appearing at LRL again this year?
<sabdfl> Mez: hopefully but the dates aren't so good
<sabdfl> stub: worked a treat, thanks, DatabaseSetup is spot on
<Mez> sabdfl: same with jdub, well if you're there I'll say hi
<Mez> if not I'll stick to annoying^Whelping Riddell
<sabdfl> ok. am trying to make it. helicopter may be required >:-)
<cprov> stub: soyuz in place for rollout, ping me before start, need to stop cron(s)
<stub> sabdfl: Elmo mentioned you wanted some benchmarks of Launchpad running on the new hardware. I'm not 100% sure if you were interestde in Launchpad, the  database backend, or both being benchmarked. And also what to compare it against (staging isn't terribly useful due to the single CPU and little RAM, and production will require downtime)
<Mez> sabdfl: lol - that'd be rather cool :D lol - I'd love a "ride" lol - havent been in a helicopter for ages
<Mez> actually last time was my 18th birthday
<Mez> lol
<sabdfl> Mez: where are you based
<Mez> sabdfl, Birmingham
<sabdfl> oh, bollocks, stub it died
<stub> ?
<sabdfl> what's the rsync option to delete local files that don't exist on the server?
<sabdfl> i have a messed up LP from rsyncing badly
<sabdfl> so i have patch-25-foo and patch-40-foo
<stub> rsync -a --delete-after
<mdke> cprov, yeah the package came through yesterday, thanks!
<cprov> mdke: very good, thank you for the precise feedback.
<mdke> cprov, np, thanks for fixing it so quick
<cprov> mdke: no problem from this side too
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fixes bug 1647 (Product series vs. branches confusion in menu), and adds permissions to product menu (r3204: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<stub> cprov: Ok if I schedule the shutdown for 15 mins time?
<cprov> stub: ok, will switch things off now
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 15 minutes time, which will also put the wikis into read only mode. Estimated down time is 10 minutes.
<carlos> morning
<cprov> carlos: morning dude
<carlos> cprov: hi
<jordi> hi dudes
<stub> cprov: all done. You can restart the soyuz stuff.
<cprov> stub: okay, thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Librarian config updates (r3205: Stuart Bishop)
<ddaa> Good morning.
<LarstiQ> moin ddaa 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Makes bug listing CSS consistent with the rest of Launchpad (r3206: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<jordi> carlos: ok, so things are developing pretty quickly here.
<jordi> carlos: it looks like I'll be all week there.
<jordi> can't confirm yet
<carlos> jordi: ok
<carlos> jordi: you should confirm it as soon as possible to get plane tickets and hotel...
<jordi> I know
<jordi> I'm on it
<slomo_> cprov: pong... yes i already noticed it, sorry... anyway, i'll just upload the next version 1.0.6 in some hours
<cprov> slomo_: don't need to be sorry, It's normal, just in case you didn't get the error concept.
<slomo_> cprov: ok, thanks for telling me :)
<Keybuk> There are 1  problems with the information you entered. Please fix them and try again. 
<Keybuk> (*(*"(RUIQEJFKJWFD
<Keybuk> WHAT IS THE FUCKING PROBLEM YOU USELESS WEBSITE?  TELL ME!
<Keybuk> that's like
<Keybuk> "An error occurred. [ OK ] "
<Keybuk> "Please fix the error. [ OK ] "
<Keybuk> TELL ME WHAT THE ERROR IS, THEN!
<Kamion> lp_archive@drescher:~$ python /srv/launchpad.net/codelines/current/scripts/ftpmaster-tools/change-override.py -c universe gtk-sharp-gapi
<Kamion> that's hanging; strace shows it's stuck in poll()
<Kamion> can anyone help?
<BjornT> Keybuk: which page is that?
<Keybuk> BjornT: on the +editstatus page
<BjornT> Keybuk: right, that's bug 3683.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3683 in malone "Input validation error reported, but problem not indicated" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3683
<Keybuk> why isn't it fixed? :)
<Keybuk> it was filed months ago
<BjornT> good question :) i'll talk with matsubara about it later, it's actually quite easy to fix.
<Kamion> ah, there, it finally got out of bed
<Kamion> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-upload-and-queue/+filebug
<Kamion> "Launchpad Upload and Queue system does not use Malone as its bug tracker."
<Kamion> I would just like to say "!"
<BjornT> Kamion: fixed now
<Kamion> ah, thanks, I was just about to file a bug
<daf> carlos: yo
<carlos> daf: hi
<daf> qu tal?
<carlos> bien, gracias
<BjornT> the problem is that you can specify whether a product uses malone or not, but previously we didn't use that information, expect for displaying it in a tiny portlet, so people usually didn't bother specifying it. now we've started to use that information, so you can't file bugs on products that don't use malone.
<carlos> daf: working on the import queue :-)
<daf> qu haces hoy?
<daf> veo
<daf> y despus?
<daf> (siguiente?)
<carlos> daf: I think it's going to take my whole day
<carlos> daf: anyway, I need to do some minor changes for the #1881 fix after steve's answer so that's what I want  to finish later
<carlos> s/answer/review/
<daf> est cerca completo, no?
<carlos> si
<daf> gracias
* carlos workraves
<carlos> daf: do you need anything else?
<daf> luego, pregunto sobre las OOPS Rosetta
<daf> pero ahora, nada
<carlos> daf: ok
* carlos workraves
<BjornT> daf: could you please change so that dilys uses malone officially? https://launchpad.net/products/dilys/+launchpad
<daf> ciertamente
<daf> acabado
<carlos> daf: it's better to say 'hecho' than 'acabado'
<daf> porqu? :)
<daf> stub: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/30442 -- it's Fix Committed; presumably the fix has been released by now
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30442 in launchpad "Timeout error on +specs page" [Normal,Fix committed]  
<daf> same for https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/30306
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30306 in launchpad "Emblems should be inheritable" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  
<daf> spiv: around?
<carlos> daf: it sounds better :-)
<ddaa> duh... you know your code is nearing maturing when you start getting lost in your own test suite
<daf> carlos: heh, ok
<sabdfl> mpt: ping
<sabdfl> stub: what's the process to publish code for review now?
<sabdfl> push a branch to a particular place? register it for review?
<slomo_> hi... tomboy is showed as "failed to build" although it built fine and the buildlog even says "Built successfully"
<Kinnison> slomo_: url to build log?
<stub> sabdfl: Review queues are at https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PendingReviews . Stick it under General or whichever reviewer you think is best for your code.
<slomo_> Kinnison: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/tomboy/0.3.5-0ubuntu1
<slomo_> Kinnison: http://librarian.launchpad.net/1598329/buildlog_ubuntu-dapper-i386.tomboy_0.3.5-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<slomo_> Kinnison: http://librarian.launchpad.net/1598337/buildlog_ubuntu-dapper-amd64.tomboy_0.3.5-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<stub> sabdfl: The branch you reference should be one you have pushed to your area on chinstrap
<slomo_> Kinnison: the same for other packages... for example http://librarian.launchpad.net/1598157/buildlog_ubuntu-dapper-powerpc.gaim_1%3A1.5.0%2B1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Kinnison> slomo_: woah woah, one at a time dude
* Kinnison goes to look on a buildd
<Kinnison> 2006/02/28 12:05 GMT [-]  Iterating with success flag 3 against stage SBUILD
<Kinnison> interesting
<siretart> http://librarian.launchpad.net/1598354/buildlog_ubuntu-dapper-i386.gdm_2.13.0.9-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz this one as well
<Kinnison> I think this is a bug in the recently rolled out slave package
* Kinnison stops the buildd scanner
<Kinnison> Infinity recently changed the buildd slave software
<carlos> stub: hi, around ?
* Kinnison is looking
<sabdfl> stub: bzr push to chinstrap looks like its going to take a very long time
<sabdfl> is there a faster way?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: You're using rsync?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: bzr push sftp...
<Kinnison> sabdfl: use rsync
<daf> if you do cp -a rocketfuel/launchpad/devel sabdfl/launchpad/<branchname> on chinstrap, then bzr push --overwrite, that caqn speed it up
<Kinnison> it's less "correct" but it's way faster
<daf> (push --overwrite just invokes rsync IIRC)
<sabdfl> oh, that's pretty cool
<sabdfl> thanks daf, Kinnison
<Kinnison> daf: only if the push target is formatted right, and you have bzrtools installed
<Kinnison> you do
<Kinnison> do the cp
<Kinnison> then do bzr push chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/......
<daf> Kinnison: oh, that's a bit icky
<daf> I only use the host:path syntax because it's faster to type :)
<Kinnison> it's also the rsync format
<daf> well, I'm sure bzr will Do The Right Thing in the long term
<Kinnison> probably
* Kinnison goes to lunch. Upon my return I'll try and fix the buildds before getting on with my packages
<ddaa> according to lifeless, knit should land within a week
<ddaa> this is the new archive format that enables faster pulls and pushes
<daf> ooh
<daf> does that include pipelining?
<ddaa> also, shared repositories should not be very far anymore, which makes it even less of an issue
<ddaa> daf: I do not think so. Pipelining is a different sort of issue.
<daf> I can't see how the archive format will help the first-time push, though
<ddaa> right
<daf> but the repository stuff will help that, I imagine
<sabdfl> daf: shared storage means your first time push can be just the delta from some existing branch, iirc
<ddaa> anyhow, even with pipelining, you can only push stuff so fast... launchpad is large, and most of us have relatively little uplink,.
<daf> sabdfl: yeah, that will rock
<ddaa> it's actually something Arch supported all along ;)
<daf> what's Arch?
<sabdfl> should do, though i'm curious how on earth bzr will know where the storage is shared, if you are working locally as well as pushing to a supermirror, say
<ddaa> AIUI, a branch will hold the URL of its repository
<ddaa> or have a self-contained repository
<ddaa> then, there is nothing magical about sharedness, it's just that the repo will turn out to already contain data...
<ddaa> The specifics of how the repository URL is assigned to the branch still eludes me (I cannot keep up with the mailing list).
<sabdfl> daf: should this push be pushing a working directory as well?
<sabdfl> and should it have deleted a bunch of stuff?
<daf> I'm pretty sure it doesn't need to push the working copy
<daf> so, it's a bug
<carlos> daf: the rsync method does it, the sftp one doesn't
<daf> fixing it is presumably a matter of getting it to invoke rsync more intelligently
<daf> carlos: ok, so a bzrtools bug
<carlos> daf: I think it's not a bug but I'm not sure, you need to check with lifeless. I remember that he talked already about that but I don't remember the details
<sabdfl> carlos: is sftp smart if you push to an existing repo?
<daf> yes, it only pushes new revisions
<carlos> daf: but it's still slow
<daf> right, hence the move to knits
<Kinnison> slomo_: the buildds ahve been updated and the failed builds given back to be retried
<slomo_> Kinnison: thanks
<slomo_> Kinnison: which builds did you give back? all failed since the last buildd update?
<Kinnison> yes
<Kinnison> 52 to be exact
<slomo_> uh... that's much :) thanks again
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> stub: hi
<carlos> stub: I'm working on a patch that is going to add new DB fields to one table and remove some fields from another one
<carlos> I need to migrate the data stored on the fields that I'm going to remove into the new fields I'm going to add
<sabdfl> carlos: which table is that on?
<carlos> and I don't know how to handle that so the migration script can use sqlobject to do it
<carlos> sabdfl: From POFile and POTemplate to TranslationImportEntry
<carlos> stub: I cannot drop the old fields until the migration script is executed
<stub> carlos: ideally it would just be an SQL script.
<carlos> stub: ok
<carlos> Will try to do it that way then. I was not sure if there is any kind of policy about it
<stub> If you need to use SQLObject for the migration, you nede to add the columns in your patch but don't drop the old columns. Dropping the old columns needs to wait until the next rollout, and a different patch.
<carlos> stub: ok, that's what I thought. I will try to do it using SQL sentences
<stub> I can help formulate the patch as SQL though if it is proving difficult.
<carlos> stub: Hmmm, I think it should be doable, I will ping you if I get blocked on it. Thanks
<stub> SQL patches can work on sets of rows, rather than one row at a time, so tend to be faster which is now getting to be important.
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<ddaa> mh? What a pleasant feeling to make a test pass, and then think: "so next... hu... it's done"
<ddaa> ha no, I still need to do an integration test :)
<sabdfl> what timezone is mpt in at the moment?
<sabdfl> elmo: ping
<jamesh> bradb: did the ability to use an alternative sort order in bug listings get lost with your patch?
<bradb> It's temporarily disappeared from the UI, but bookmarks should still work. I intend to add it back as column-click, per kiko's recommendation, and assuming that we're able to show a reasonable number of bugs per page.
<bradb> It should be in before rollout, hopefully.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Remove dangling symlink (r3207: Stuart Bishop)
<daf> r3200 was rolled out; r3202 was the buglist patch
<bradb> yeah
<bradb> so by next Tuesday the CC sorting should be working in production
<jamesh> yay
<jamesh> then we can have people argue about whether an up arrow or a down arrow indicates ascending sort
<bradb> i'll bring the paint brushes
* jamesh went through that discussion when adding column-header-click sorting to the file listing in viewcvs
<LarstiQ> jamesh: ugh
<jamesh> I was mildly surprised to find that not everyone uses the same direction
<LarstiQ> both viewpoints are valid, but I usually don't bother anyway, just look at how the data is sorted
<koke> why are there two "Spanish" fields at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/nautilus/+pots/nautilus/es/+translate?show=untranslated ??
<ddaa> yay! baz2bzr working!
<ddaa> daf: spiv: the ball is on your side now
<daf> hooray
<ddaa> daf: in particular, I am now looking at a superb oops on a productseries index page
<ddaa> daf: you know what I mean :)
<ddaa> daf: also, my branch depends on the database patch that's in optional-branch-title
<ddaa> daf: so, if I can do anything to help you land both fixes, it's the right time to ask
<daf> hmm, let's see
<daf> o-b-t is merge-conditional
<daf> I didn't get around to the productseries fix yesterday
<ddaa> daf: unless you say "please do FOO" they are still both yours to land.
<ddaa> I still have (less urgent) stuff to keep me busy
<daf> ok, swapped o-b-t in
<daf> what's left:
<daf> get the DB patch blessed
<daf> stub: ping
<daf> don't allow setting the URL is the URL is None
<stub> daf: pong
<ddaa> stub: dba pee requested
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/daf/launchpad/optional-branch-title/full-diff
<daf> what ddaa said
* ddaa cannot believe the date on this fixme... 2005-11-30...
<stub> ddaa: approved. patch-40-24-0.sql
<daf> thanks stub
<ddaa> daf: I know nothing about hacking forms
<daf> ddaa: #32117 looks like it should be simple enough
<ddaa> Ubugtu: bug 32117
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32117 in launchpad "Template productseries-hctstatus-core.pt is wrongly calling getPackageName" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32117
<daf> I'd just like to make sure that this portlet is still actually useful
<ddaa> it's not used as a portlet
<daf> oh, right
<daf> anyhow, it might be a case of codectomy rather than fixing it
<ddaa> mh... I guess maybe we should ask Keybuk. He should know what is still relevent...
* ddaa looks at the code
<ddaa> that's totally relevent
<ddaa> the naming just sucks
<ddaa> it's the bit that displays the rcs-imports details on the productseries page
<sabdfl> gee whiskers, the whole product series menu system is totally screwed
<ddaa> s/menu system //
<sabdfl> but, fixed in a branch
<ddaa> productseries things are wrong in so many way it's not funny, at all
<ddaa> but getting better, slowly
<jouston> Hello
<jouston> I've got some usage model problem on Launchpad, where can I get help?
<daf> 
<jouston> daf: !
<daf> you can ask questions here
<jouston> daf: Why you know I can speak Chinese?
<daf> telepathy :)
* jouston have no secret in this channel... 
<ddaa> daf: please do the form thing on o-b-t. Also, do not forget to rm database/optional-branch-title.sql before merging (it's a script to update the sample data)
<ddaa> I think I can deal with the productseries.branch thing
<daf> ok, sure
<daf> by rm, don't you mean mv?
<ddaa> I mean rm
<ddaa> there are two sql patches
<ddaa> the one stub just approved, that needs to mv'ed
<jouston> I am main translator for jpilot. I suppose launchpad will have the most updated translation for zh-TW locale.
<daf> right
<jouston> But no.
<ddaa> and database/optional-branch-title.sql which is a sampledata patch.
<jouston> Then I upload my newest po to lauchpad, but nothing happened.
<ddaa> daf: I will have to make it depend on o-b-t, so please, please make it land FAST.
<daf> jouston: we are currently in the process of updating our translations from Dapper
<jouston> How can I do now?
<daf> however, importing a PO file should have worked
<jouston> the version between mine and po in dapper is not 100% the same.
<daf> when did you upload?
<jouston> daf: last night I think.
<daf> that should be enough time
<jouston> daf: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/jpilot/+pots/jpilot/zh_TW/+upload
<jouston> daf: I use this URL to upload.
<daf> that looks good
<jouston> daf: I upload twice I think. Not only once.
<daf> that shouldn't be a problem
<daf> carlos: any idea what might have happened?
<jouston> daf: should I merge my work into dapper's PO then upload it or just upload?
<sabdfl> is stevea around?
<daf> Steve is at Pycon
<daf> he was around intermittently yesterday
<daf> but hasn't been today
<sabdfl> ok
<daf> the brazilians are at carnaval
<daf> or recovering from it; not sure wihch
<carlos> daf: Seems like there are some files that need manual review from a Rosetta Expert even when uploaded directly to an specific POFile
<daf> bug?
<carlos> daf: yes
<daf> can you file it?
<ddaa> daf: also, you'll have to merge with rocketfuel, there's a trivial conflict with o-b-t in product.zcml
<carlos> daf: and as we don't have access to the import queue, we cannot handle it atm...
<daf> ddaa: I need to do that for the psycopg changes anyway
<carlos> jouston: it should be imported in the next two days, sorry about that
<daf> carlos: fix that queue!
<jouston> carlos: No problem.
<AlinuxOS> carlos, buenas dias bro :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS: buenos dias!
<carlos> daf: doing that atm!
<ddaa> daf: DOIT (please! SteveA is going to do me very unpleasant thing if bzr imports are not up next week)
<AlinuxOS> ;)
<daf> ddaa: DOINIT
<daf> carlos: how's it going?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  allow for more concise +bugs search URLs, by not requiring the 'search' parameter (r3208: Brad Bollenbach)
<carlos> daf: all db changes done fixing now the UI form
<daf> carlos: great
<daf> carlos: let's aim to get it cherrypicked tomorrow
<carlos> daf: I have pending the migration script. I'm not completely sure how to do it. I will send later an email to stub to get some help for it
<daf> stub offered to help earlier
<daf> don't be afraid to delegate
<carlos> daf: I know, that's why I'm going to ask him for help :-D
<daf> stub: still awake?
* bradb & # lunch
<jouston> hello abelcheung_ 
<sabdfl> anybody feel very familiar with the menu system and willing to answer a few tricky questions?
<abelcheung_> jouston: hello, I'm sending you message in #ubuntu-tw
<jouston> abelcheung_: I saw your msg. But you point out a great topic to discuss.
<abelcheung_> jouston: I'm not sure if rosetta people really plan to upload translations in rosetta to upstream at all
<daf> sabdfl: I can try
<sabdfl> daf: cool, thanks
<sabdfl> i'm working on the spec listings
<daf> abelcheung_: we cannot upload translations to upstream, because there isn't a standard way to submit translations back upstream
<sabdfl> i want to have a flag that can be toggled, determining whether or not specs that are completed will be displayed
<sabdfl> so the url could look like .../sabdfl/+specs?show=all&category=feedback
<abelcheung_> daf: yes, and translators are starting to be confused, which one should be done in rosetta, and which one should be submitted upstrewam
<sabdfl> i know how to make a menu item conditional
<sabdfl> what i don't know is if I can do some work in the __init__ of the menu, to determine the current state of those flags and set things up so the individual menu items can point to the right URL's
<daf> but not how to make the link conditional?
<daf> yeah, I see
<carlos> abelcheung_: by default, all translations must be sent upstream unless upstream is using Rosetta directly
<sabdfl> sometimes, the thing should be ...show=all, and sometimes it should not have the show piece
<sabdfl> so i can toggle between them
<carlos> abelcheung_: the product overview notes if a product is not using Rosetta directly
<daf> sabdfl: I imagine you can set an instance variable in __init__
<abelcheung_> carlos: yes, however the point is: almost no newcomers know this fact, they think their work will be used upstream too
<carlos> abelcheung_: Anyway, the problem is complex and any idea/suggestion to improve it is welcomed
<daf> sabdfl: then have each menu link method look at it in order to work out whether to include the show parameter in the link or not
<sabdfl> daf: that's what i planned, i just didn't want to do that work only to find there's some zope utility madness going on...
<abelcheung_> carlos: highlighting which product is directly using rosetta can be a bit of improvement.... that's the immediate idea I can come up with
<carlos> abelcheung_: that's why we changed our import policy to import only the products that upstream agreed to fetch translations from Rosetta
<jordi> carlos: si tere any way I can (reasonably) work on the queue this week?
<carlos> jordi: I'm trying to have it fixed tomorrow
<abelcheung_> carlos: I'll be coming to localization sprint, so we can discuss about it more at that time
<jordi> carlos: oh cool
<daf> sabdfl: I'm guessing, but I'd think that the menus are instantiated once per request
<jordi> carlos: you plan to cherrypick it?
<carlos> jordi: it will depend on a code review and database migration so I suppose you will not be able to use it until Thursday 
<sabdfl> daf: ok, will go ahead and see if this can work
<daf> sabdfl: it's Steve who'd know for sure
<carlos> jordi: yes, it's a critical thing
<jordi> Thursday. That's better than Teusday ;)
<carlos> abelcheung_: sure!
<daf> abelcheung_: cool
<jordi> carlos: I have 3 new language team requests, so it's ok.
<jordi> hey abelcheung
<carlos> abelcheung_: I'm not sure if I will be for the whole sprint but I will be around at least a couple of days
<jordi> abelcheung_: oh, you'll be in London?
<jordi> cool, it's very possible that we'll meet
<abelcheung_> jordi: yes, I'm coming, it's great oppotunity to see you guys
<daf> ddaa: interesting -- this merge from RF moves +addbranch to the overview facet
<ddaa> daf: looks like...
<ddaa> I guess it's a patch by mpt or something
<ddaa> daf: is that a problem?
<ddaa> daf: oh, it makes sense, since the action is visible in the overview menu...
<ddaa> but also in the code menu...
<ddaa> *shrug*
<carlos> Is there anyway to render the String value of a DBSchema item?
<carlos> so instead of the number, we show the defined name
<daf> item.title, IIRC
<ddaa> stub: are you sure it's a good idea to shut off the buildbot deprecation warnings?
<ddaa> I mean, I like it to remind everyone that we are running straight into a wall with this old code base...
<stub> ddaa: It was screwing up the test suite. I don't see how we are going to hit a wall if we never update - it would just mean we need to keep an obsolete revision of twisted around for it.
<ddaa> stub: for example because other bits of launchpad will need a newer twisted
<ddaa> the sftp server needs SVN twisted.
<carlos> daf: yeah, I just found it. Thanks!
<stub> ddaa: Sure. So we might need two or more revisions of twisted if nobody ever updates or replaces buildbot.
<ddaa> hooo, kay...
<ddaa> fine. Anyway, drowning it like the spawn of the devil that it is, is one of my big wishes.
<ddaa> i'd just need a large sink of holy water
<daf> ddaa: ah, this uses the editform stuff
<ddaa> hu? it uses some magic form generation stuff, is all I know.
<daf> BjornT: I want the user to be able to edit SomeContentClass.someattribute only if someattribute is not None
<daf> BjornT: the +edit page used launchpad_editform
<BjornT> daf: with our current security framework, it's not easy to do what you want. the easiest way is to handle it it the handle it in the view class, if someattribute is not None, don't render an edit widget for it.
<daf> ok, how do I do that?
<BjornT> which view class does the page use?
<daf> class BranchEditView(SQLObjectEditView):
<daf>     def changed(self):
<daf>         self.request.response.redirect(canonical_url(self.context))
<daf> ^^^ that one
<BjornT> ok, so you could something like:
<BjornT> def __init__(self, context, request):
<BjornT>   self.fieldNames = list(self.fieldNames)
<BjornT>   self.fieldNames.remove('someattribute')
<BjornT>   SQLObjectEditView.__init__(self, context, request)
<daf> how will self.fieldNames be initialised there?
<daf> there == "self.fieldNames = list(self.fieldNames)"
<BjornT> it will be initialized via ZCML. that's why you shouldn't operate on self.fieldNames directly, since it will be shared by different instances of the class.
<daf> oh, right, magic
<daf> that will take care of not showing the field on the form
<daf> what will happen if the user submits a url= parameter?
<daf> will it be ignored, or will an error happen, or will it be set?
<BjornT> it will be ignored, since no widget will be set up to handle the url parameter
<daf> excellent
<daf> that's just what I need, thanks
* carlos -> out. Will be back in three hours or so
<daf> hasta luego
<unstable> product series is fine, use that name
<daf> it is not merely a problem of name
<ddaa> it's a problem of unowned code
<ddaa> that has drifted on the eddys on launchpad for months
<sabdfl> does bzr have the equivalent of baz's message format for commit messages?
<sabdfl> i have a lot of changes in one commit and want to give a detailed message
<sabdfl> unstable: thanks
<ddaa> sure you can write a multi-line commit message
<ddaa> just "bzr commit" and it will spawn an $EDITOR
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<sabdfl> and do the tools handle that?
<sabdfl> is the first line special?
<ddaa> by convention, the first line is displayed when a short log display is desired
<ddaa> it's not more special than that AFAIK
<sabdfl> cool, that's sane, thanks
<unstable> sabdfl: thanks?
<sabdfl> unstable: for letting us know that the name is not too bad :-)
<G0SUB> where can I get hold of some rosetta admins?
<SteveA> hello G0SUB.  what's up?
<G0SUB> SteveA hello!
<G0SUB> I need to get my translation team registered as the official bengali translation team
<SteveA> the best way to sort all that out is to mail the rosetta-users list
<SteveA> the rosetta admins read that and respond quickly
<G0SUB> I have mailed rosetta@ubuntu.com ... no reponse yet
<SteveA> ok.  tell me your email address and the subject line of the email you sent in a private message, and i'll ask the rosetta admins to answer it soon
<G0SUB> okay :)
<bradb> BjornT: How much longer will you be around? I might have a question for you about the fix for bug 29176 and subscribers in about 10-15 mins.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29176 in malone "Changing source package doesn't notify the new bug contact about the change" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29176
<BjornT> bradb: i'll be around for at least 2 more hours
<bradb> ok, cool
<alexey__> hi all !
<alexey__> I have heard about Rosetta from the KDE FOSDEM website
<alexey__> and it look revolutionary translation tool
<mdke> alexey__, yes, it's great
<alexey__> agreed, but why it's associated with Ubuntu ?
<alexey__> Rosetta is revolutionary for *all* software ! Free or not.
<alexey__> for Free Software - especially.
<alexey__> mdke: also why KDE software is lacking from the list >?
<mdke> alexey__, it is associated with Ubuntu because it is sponsored by the company that sponsors Ubuntu, at the moment Ubuntu is the only distribution to use it exclusively
<mdke> alexey__, as for kde software, it is missing because it doesn't use gettext if I recall correctly, and support for kde translation has not yet been implemented.
<mdke> alexey__, carlos and jordi will be able to answer that question in more detail however
<alexey__> I'm non-Ubuntu user, (SUSE actually) - but I feel that everyone can win from that technology.
<mdke> i agree
<alexey__> ...provided the translations are given back upstream
<mdke> the objective of launchpad is to provide a solution between all distributions and upstream
<mdke> ideally, upstream would use rosetta too, but we are some way away from that at the moment
<alexey__> yes, that would be best
<G0SUB> alexey__ Novell won't use launchpad even if it were free
<alexey__> Novell -- maybe not. But independent SUSE Linux users, like me - might use.
<alexey__> but why not use superior technology is beyond me ... ?
<alexey__> why Novell won't use it if it's free?
<G0SUB> alexey__ there is no point if only individuals use it ... launchpad is not for individuals per se
<alexey__> hmmm - OK, that's for teams - like the whole OSS development process.
<SteveA> alexey__: various projects use rosetta.  for example Silva and Zope3 use rosetta for translating their software
<mdke> launchpad scales for teams and individuals
<G0SUB> alexey__ because Novell won't like the way it's hosted by canonical ... they might want to host a separate instance themselves
<alexey__> ok, but SUSE users may help - because they have nothing to do with Novell's politics.
<G0SUB> alexey__ possibly
<alexey__> I may win nothing from the pro-Ubuntu advertising machine: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/Rosetta
<alexey__> but still use it if it improves the software upstream
<alexey__> When do you suspect Rosetta will become KDE-compatible ?
<jordi> alexey__: hello
<jordi> alexey__: it is planned, with no date for now.
<jordi> Of course, if KDE decided to use Rosetta officially, that would porbably make things change *fast*
<bradb> BjornT: So, I don't want new bug contacts getting change email on bugs they've never seen before (and for which they're about to get a full description of the bug report anyway), so perhaps I should just call my update_bug_contact_subscriptions function from notify_bugtask_edited?
<BjornT> bradb: yes, i think calling it from notify_bugtask_edited would be fine, that's probably the easiest solution. that will also avoid issues with the ordering of subscribers.
<bradb> sounds good, thanks
<carlos> alexey__, mdke: KDE is using gettext but their layout was not supported. This week we are starting with dapper imports and that will import KDE too (talking about Ubuntu packages)
<ddaa> did anybody notice that test.py printed the following message:
<ddaa> IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/home/david/home/canonical/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/branches/xx-team-branches.txt'
<BjornT> ddaa: it's because 'canonical/launchpad' occurs twice in the path. i think daf had a patch which fixed that problem, don't know if he's merged it yet.
<ddaa> BjornT: I noticed the broken path, but I was unable to figure out where it comes from.
<ddaa> BjornT: BTW, where is the new usage of ./test.py documented?
<daf> I have a fix
<daf> spiv wanted me to add a test before I merge
<daf> <david@ddaa.net> (expanded from <david@allouche.net>): delivery temporarily
<daf>     suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] : Connection refused
<ddaa> daf: fair enough, it's not terribly urgent to start running that test again
<ddaa> re-mail: maybe by ISP is broken ATM. They are reliable usually (my mail server is hosted my web hosting service)
<daf> it means you can't run any page tests
<BjornT> ddaa: not sure where it's documented, but daf probably knows
<ddaa> daf?
<daf> I think spiv documented it in the LaunchpadHackingFAQ
<ddaa> no page tests?
<ddaa> "daf: it means you can't run any page tests" I do not understand what you mean
<daf> if you have canonical/launchpad twice in your path, the page test wrapper will ont work
<ddaa> haaaa
<ddaa> I remember now
<ddaa> yup... all my canonical stuff is in ~/canonical
<ddaa> and my launchpad tree is ~/canonical/launchpad
<ddaa> somebody has been making too many ASSumptions when writing code :( thank you
* ddaa renames his tree to "lunchpad"
<lifeless> ddaa: heh, that would be me. sorry. It needs a order reversal on the search.
<daf> lifeless: I have aptch
<daf> lifeless: I mailed it to the list
<daf> I didn't get around to writing a test and merging
<lifeless> daf: heh
<carlos> lifeless: hi, do you know if there is any problem with jbailey's bzr .deb snapshots? last update was four days ago
<lifeless> sounds like
<mdke> carlos, rocking
<bradb> lifeless: I get what appears to be a sporadic test failure from pqm with xx-specs-11-setdistrorelease.txt. Any idea why that might be?
<bradb> I'm wonder specifically if it might have anything to do with manual merges, for example.
<bradb> s/wonder/wondering/
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> pqm is disabled during manual merges
<lifeless> the test suite resets the database schema and up
<bradb> Hm, I guess I'll try a third time.
<lifeless> I'd wager 90% probability its something in your branch that the different pqm environment shows up a failure
<lifeless> that can be both stuff in head you have not merged to your branch
<lifeless> and differences in postgres/platform
<bradb> lifeless: How can it be the former? I would have thought that pqm merging it into head to run the tests would negate that possiblity.
<bradb> My first instinct is that the test somehow depends on ordering, and it's a postgres thing.
<lifeless> so lets say there is an alteration to an existing test in HEAD
<lifeless> which when combined with your code fails
<lifeless> if you have not merged HEAD, you won't see the failure locally. but you will when you ask pqm to merge you.
<bradb> oh, right
<ddaa> daf: yay, got a patch for the productseries/+index oops
<daf> cool!
<sabdfl> lifeless: how are knits looking?
<lifeless> sabdfl: coming along well, working on the self check support which was added to weave after they were developed
<sabdfl> eta soon?
<lifeless> next step is the knit store which should be easy and then we'll have a beta format for experimentation
<lifeless> yes, eta this week I hope.
<sabdfl> cool
<lifeless> fingers crossed yadayadayada
<lifeless> anyhow, in deep discussion in #bzr on this, if you'll excuse me ?
#launchpad 2007-02-26
<Enverex> Can anyone explain the Karma change to me at least a little more than briefly?
<LaserJock> Enverex: probably not
<Enverex> Ah ok then, nevermind
<LaserJock> Enverex: have you seen the wiki page about it?
<Enverex> No...
<LaserJock> hmm, let me dig up the URL real quick
<LaserJock> https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation is a general one
<LaserJock> https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaReductionJan07 is the specific one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #30900 in rosetta "can't remove an unavailable language from my preferences" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87933 in launchpad "package search doesn't find binary package names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87934 in launchpad-bazaar "sftp rename dir1 dir2 will rename dir1 => dir2/dir1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87945 in launchpad-bazaar "map distro package name to branch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87945
<Hobbsee> mpt: awww, but i wanted to work on Fooix the Wonder-Toaster!
<LaserJock> yeah, too bad
<ajmitch> has it gone?
<mpt> No, but it will be gone in a few hours
<Fujitsu> Aw...
* mpt rushes to put in an <if request/user = "hobbsee">...</if>
<Hobbsee> mpt: hehe!  :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87962 in launchpad "Special person icon for essential subscribers " [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87962
<mpascual> hi
<mpascual> any rosetta admin there?
<mpascual> then, I'll be back later
<spiv> BjornT: ping
<spiv> REVIEW MEETING TIME
<spiv> BjornT: you appear to be the only other relevant person in the channel
<BHSPitMonkey> Yeah, he does
<spiv> lifeless just phoned to say his laptop is having magic smoke issues.
<carlos> morning
<BjornT> hi spiv. is the meeting already?
<spiv> BjornT: yes, in theory.
<spiv> Although there's only two of us here.
<BjornT> did we move it last week? ReviewerMeetingAgenda still says 1000 UTC
<spiv> lifeless promised he'd have new meeting times by this time, but I suspect he didn't factor in his laptop breaking...
* spiv looks
<spiv> Hmm, thought it had been moved back an hour, like the bzrlp meeting.
<spiv> I guess I'm imagining things.
<spiv> BjornT: sorry about that, see you in 45 mins :)
<BjornT> that's ok :) let's some some more people show up, though. although they probably won't, since i guess everyone else (except lifeless) are in north/south america...
<spiv> Yeah.
<sabdfl> mpt: needed to wait for CanonicalNames to land and shake out before we could collapse the terminology if distro/product/project
<sabdfl> mpt, thumper: it will take a while for us to shake out how best to play with views of the data through a team lens
<sabdfl> for example
<sabdfl> sometimes you want to see all the data to which you are connected via a team membership
<sabdfl> as thumper has been playing with in the branch view
<sabdfl> sometimes, you want to see all the data associated with each team member individually
<sabdfl> for example, in the blueprint system we have a page which lets you see the workload of each person in a team
<sabdfl> sometimes you just want to see your own data, untainted by teams
<sabdfl> let's experiment, figure out what works and write that up as best practice
<sabdfl> so we can then enforce consistent terminology in the ui for each of these views
<spiv> BjornT: my wrist is hurting... I'm going to have to skip the review meeting.
<BjornT> spiv: that's ok. i had nothing to add to the agenda anyway, and my queue is under control.
<danilos> carlos: hi
<carlos> hey dude!
<carlos> how was your trip ?
<carlos> and your holidays?
<carlos> -P
<carlos> :-P
<danilos> carlos: pretty nice, except for some Rio bits :)
<danilos> carlos: btw, I managed to smuggle nokia in :)
<carlos> cool
<carlos> didn't they check it?
<danilos> yeah
<danilos> yeah, they checked, but I lost my form for "temporarily taking out" laptop as well, so that's what they concentrated on :)
<carlos> :-P
<danilos> (not to be mentioned that this is the first time they have actually checked my stuff :))
<danilos> carlos: I've seen you had some problems getting back home? :)
<carlos> did I?
<carlos> danilos: it depends whether being in first class is a problem for you.... :-P
<danilos> carlos: hahaha, no waaay
<danilos> carlos: nice one, indeed... I remember reading that you only started working on Tuesday, but guess that's because you came tired in Monday from all the champange you drank in airplane :P
<carlos> well, even being there, I was not able to sleep at all
<danilos> carlos: yeah, right, you probably weren't tired enough
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88003 in malone "Bad layout in Activity log page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88003
<cprov> good morning !
<Hobbsee> morning cprov!
<kiko> good morning
<Hobbsee> morning kiko!
* carlos -> lunch
<danilos> hey kiko
<kiko> danilos!
<kiko> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
<danilos> kiko: it's only one of me :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88024 in launchpad "expire team memberships failing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88024
<mpascual> hi
<mpascual> could I get any help on creating a new ubuntu translation group in rosetta?
<mpascual> mmm
<mpascual> I'll try again later
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88044 in launchpad-bazaar "mirror branch-puller should skip sftp and bzr+ssh" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88046 in launchpad-bazaar "Mirror branches pointing to launchpad.net should not be allowed" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88048 in launchpad-bazaar "branch puller oops summary should separate out user errors" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88048
<jikanter> I am struggling using launchpad via email. I use mutt and would like to sign bug edits using my gnupg(pgp) key. For some reason, when I go to send a message, it give me this "malformed user id error".  any help would be appreciated. My launchpad personal page is here: https://launchpad.net/~jikanter/ 
<kiko> jikanter, are you saying that mutt is giving you that error, or launchpad is replying back to you with that error?
<jikanter> mutt is giving me this error, I have no problem encrypting files manually from the command line
<kiko> jikanter, have you tried #mutt?
<jikanter> no, thanks kiko will do that right now
<kiko> cool.
<jordi> hey guys
<jordi> carlos: https://translations.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-eu should be ready to be added to ubuntu translators now
<kiko> ho
<jordi> oi kiko
<jordi> dude I was thinking about you the other day
<kiko> ah?
<jordi> while categorising pics in f-spot
<jordi> I realise most of my pics for Canonical conferences and stuff are with you
<LarstiQ> heh
<jordi> hey, no!
<jordi> just because we woke earlier than the rest to do some good running all over the places
<kiko> early waking up rocks
<jordi> kiko: there's a few very good in Sydney, at that small harbour
<kiko> yeah, that was so cool
<kiko> jordi, are you going to UDS?
<carlos> jordi: ok, thanks!
<carlos> jordi: how's going?
<jordi> kiko: the Seville conf?
<jordi> guess not if I don't get an invitation/permission etc
<jordi> carlos: hey man
<kiko> jordi, hmmm
<jordi> carlos: pretty cool, just came back from vacation!
<n8k99> can bugs be added/edited via gmane?
<n8k99> hello
<carlos> n8k99: what's gmane?
<sabdfl> it's a web-based mailing list and newsgroup interface, iirc
<kiko-fud> right
<sabdfl> n8k99: i don't believe so, no
<sabdfl> is lp-beta looking hot today OR WHAT?
<sabdfl> babe took almost all my loving over the weekend
<sabdfl> there was nothing left for the scandi's...
<n8k99> i can read the latest bugs at news.gmane.org
<n8k99> if i subscribe in knode
<n8k99> i know that sending bugs via email if they are signed with my key are said to work 
<n8k99> posts to the mailing list can be signed as well
<LarstiQ> n8k99: hmm, where does gmane think the list resides?
<LarstiQ> n8k99: since the to address is different for each bug
<n8k99> just looked closer and its a read only mailing list 
<n8k99> gmane.linux.ubuntu.bugs.kubuntu 
<n8k99> so what i was thinking won't work as it is set up
<LarstiQ> unless I'm misunderstanding the way gmane works, it isn't ever going to work either.
<n8k99> i see
<LarstiQ> s/work/is designed/ even
<n8k99> huh?
* n8k99 can't quite parse the shorthand yet
<LarstiQ> n8k99: substituting the one for the other, so it becomes: "unless I'm misunderstanding the way gmane is designed, it isn't ever going to work either.'
<n8k99> oh thanks LarstiQ
<Lutin> hay there. could some launchpad people have a look to support request #3888 ?
<n8k99> is there a standalone app that can access launchpad or is it only through a web browser?
<carlos> Lutin: you will need an admin for that, check the list at https://launchpad.net/~admins/+members
<Lutin> carlos: ok, thanks
<tsmithe> kiko-fud, thanks for setting up the ubuntustudio-project :)
<shawarma> How does one become one of the launchpad beta testers?
<shawarma> ..apart from applying to join the appropriate team on Launchpad, which I've of course already done.
<shawarma> LOL! I *just* got an e-mail about it. Never mind.
<LarstiQ> n8k99: I believe so, though I can't find the tool at the moment.
<n8k99> LarstiQ: i would think such a tool would be great- at least just for dealing with malone
<LarstiQ> it was malone I had in mind. For dealing with bazaar.launchpad.net, bzr copes fine ;)
<shawarma> n8k99: I believe there was a SoC project about it. IIRC it's called soleil.
<LarstiQ> but for malone I find I'm rather happy with the webinterface/mutt
<n8k99> i know that kde has a program called bugbuster but i don't think it will access the launchpad bugs
<jordi> I like how you guys have set the 1.0 beta test
<sabdfl> thanks jordi
<sabdfl> how's life?
<Lutin> sabdfl: if you have a minute, could you have a look at support request #3888 please ?
<sabdfl> Lutin: url? support requests numbers are product / distro specific
<LarstiQ> https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/3888
<Lutin> sabdfl: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/3888
<LarstiQ> Lutin: have you read https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/3915 ? It may not be the same problem though
<LarstiQ> though it looks as though it isn't solved yet
<Lutin> LarstiQ: I can't change myself, the nick is owned 
<LarstiQ> ugh
* LarstiQ sees he is pasting beta urls
<LarstiQ> Lutin: can you confirm the email adress of that user is not yours?
<Lutin> LarstiQ: sure
<sabdfl> Lutin: are you sure the user is not active?
<sabdfl> his email address is confirmed...
<Lutin> sabdfl: I tried to email him, but I got a mail delivery failure as the dns seems to be dead
<Lutin> sabdfl: I've also searched wiki / doc / etc, didn't find anything
<sabdfl> domain is not dead
<sabdfl> maybe mail relay isn't setup
<sabdfl> but the domain is active
<Lutin> oh, ok, weird
<Lutin> sabdfl: how can you see if it's active ?
<sabdfl> whois domain.com
<Lutin> sabdfl: do you think my nick can be changed as requested ?
<sabdfl> Lutin: i will mail the current owner, ping me in a week, if there's been no reply i will change it
<kiko> Lutin, sabdfl: what nick is this?
<Lutin> kiko: i'm lutin- and would like to switch to lutin
<kiko> Lutin, hang on.
<Lutin> kiko: ok
<stgraber> Hi there, I just did 1-2 mistakes with launchpad + bazaar, is there a way someone remove two of my branchs ? (one that's simply useless and buggy and the other which is a copy because of a name change)
<kiko> Lutin, sabdfl: I'm going to do the renames now; lutin is a pure shipit user.
<sabdfl> kiko: i've sent mail already
<sabdfl> will be poor form to rename before he replies
<kiko> okay.
<sabdfl> if you'd caught me before mailing i'd have said +1
<kiko> yeah, you can do that research to help make that call
<sabdfl> how do i check if someone is just a shipit user?
<kiko> I wrote a script with salgado's help
<kiko> called list-person-references
<kiko> you need to run it against staging of course
<sabdfl> where do i run it?
<kiko> on devpad
<kiko> if you have staging access from there
<sabdfl> do i have access to the staging db?
<kiko> sabdfl, if you request it from stub and stub actually does it
<kiko> he trashed permissions when moving to carbon apparently
<kiko> so I lost mine; salgado ran the script for us
<sabdfl> bitchy, for a man just returned from vacation :-)
<kiko> well..
<sabdfl> btw, there are only 3 major things i want to clean up before i start inviting people into LP beta group
<Lutin> kiko, sabdfl okay, thanks
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: one being the lack of submitter/date in the default bug view? </personal-gripe>
<sabdfl> LarstiQ: i'm surprised that's not fixed, mpt and i discussed it a while back
<sabdfl> should on the top of every bug page: Bug #23234, first reported by Foo Bar on 2006-12-13
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23234 in ntp "Time Synchronizing During Boot Never Works (dup-of: 20960)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/23234
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 20960 in ntp "ntpdate run on boot whether or not network configured yet" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/20960 - Assigned to Scott James Remnant (keybuk)
<sabdfl> errr thanks ubugtu
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: I believe mpt did say he was going to fix it one or two days ago
<sabdfl> he landed something today, i'm surprised it was not in there
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: rest assured I'll keep asking him about till it's fixed, it's the biggest annoyance I have with the beta (and just the missing date on the non-beta)
<weed0r> hello guys 
<weed0r> I have a question, ive made the bug report -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/87859
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87859 in firefox "Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize] " [High,Needs info]   - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<weed0r> could you please remove my coredump.gz from the bug report ?
<weed0r> ?
<Fujitsu> Hm, why on earth is that bug assigned to such a team?
<weed0r> hmm is someone here who can help my removing this file from my bug report? I have some security reasons for requesting this..
<matsubara> weed0r: please, file a request in https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addticket and I'll ask our DBA to remove it.
<matsubara> weed0r: the fact that you can't remove the attachment yourself is bug 48771 and it's likely to be fixed soon.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48771 in malone "It should be possible to delete attachments" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48771 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<s|g> re
<weed0r> thank you matsubara
<s|g> maybe any launchpad admin is here online ?
<weed0r> I will do this
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<s|g> mpt: hi
<weed0r> matsubara I made a ticket -> Launchpad ticket       #3930 thanks for your help
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3972 in launchpad "inactive products displayed on project page" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3972
<mpt> Seveas, is that a problem with Launchpad? If so, have you reported it?
<mdz> I see a lot of attachments which end up as text/html when they should be text/plain...is text/html the default?
<mdz> how is the MIME type chosen?
<mpt> BjornT, ^^^
<LarstiQ> morning mpt 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88156 in launchpad "Karma category names aren't localizable or easily updateable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88157 in launchpad "Karma category names need updating (e.g. "Specification Tracking", ) need updating and recapitalizing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88172 in malone "Reduce dataloss by combining HTML forms on bug page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88172
#launchpad 2007-02-27
<jordi> sabdfl: things are quite ok tehse days
<jordi> still getting used to the new job and stuff
<sabdfl> jordi: cool, nice to see you around
<jordi> but I've had two vacation weeks just before joining the new place and last week
<jordi> so I can say the last two months have been really good
<jordi> Tunisia and Norway
<jordi> Tunisia was just incredible
<tonyyarusso> Has there been any cool developments in dialect support in Rosetta since I dropped by last (Decemberish)?
<jordi> tonyyarusso: I guess not, but you should try to find out from the Rosetta devels, danilo and carlso
<jordi> carlos
<jordi> can't type, ffs
<tonyyarusso> ok
<ausimage> Hello, I have a special favor to inquire with you about....
<ausimage> I was just approved for membership... my LP username is tjaustinbardo, but I really want ausimage for my @ubuntu address.
<sabdfl> is anyone using ausimage as an lp name?
<ausimage> hmmm let me check
<sabdfl> apparently not
<sabdfl> i think then you can rename yourself
<spiv> You can rename yourself.
<spiv> There's a "change details" link on your user page.
<spiv> (at least that's what it's called on the beta UI...)
<spiv> It'll take you to https://launchpad.net/~tjaustinbardo/+edit
<spiv> You can change the name there.
<ausimage> got it thanks :)
<ausimage> hmmm do you know if the addie is automatic or do you have to wait?
<spiv> I'm not sure, sorry.
<ausimage> BTW thanks spiv
<ausimage> K just wondering later
* jamesh is finally back in .au
<BjornT> mdz: html isn't the default content type for bug attachments. do you have any examples of html ones that should be text/plain?
<jamesh> mdz/BjornT: Firefox will do content sniffing for text/plain documents, which is worth keeping in mind
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3786 in malone ""Report a bug" link in report page is confusing" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3786
<jamesh> BjornT: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/How_Mozilla_determines_MIME_Types#HTTP
<BjornT> thanks jamesh. doesn't look like it would sniff it to be text/html, though.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #28575 in malone ""Report a bug" should not be mixed with bug-specific actions in bug page menu" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/28575
<encompass_> does launchpad have an rss feed to see newly added projects and other information?
<LaserJock> BjornT: is there a rough ETA on bug #79671? I'm not sure how long these things take usually
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79671 in malone "Allow +filebug?tag=... URLs for pre-setting tags" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79671 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<BjornT> LaserJock: sorry, can't give you an ETA atm. it's implemented, and i'm going to land it into the mainline as soon as i've fixed some test failures.
<BjornT> LaserJock: however, since we're working on the new beta, we don't do regular rollouts as usual, and i think that this feature will go live when the beta goes live.
<LaserJock> you mean when 1.0 is released?
<BjornT> yeah. the 1.0 is our mainline atm, and it's not trivial to backport that feature to the non-beta branch.
<LaserJock> and that'll be out soonish?
<BjornT> LaserJock: well, i don't think there's a date set for 1.0 yet, but i'm hoping it won't be too long now. kiko should be able to give you a better answer, though.
<LaserJock> ok, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88280 in launchpad "Deleted files still rendered with a download icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88282 in launchpad-bazaar "better text formatting for whiteboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88282
<LaserJock> would it be possible to have a package whiteboard?
<lamont> W: Unable to locate package whiteboard
<lamont> (LaserJock: something tells me that's not what you meant)
<LaserJock> hehe, no
<LaserJock> in LP
<LaserJock> each package's +source page have some sort of whiteboard area
<lamont> ok.
* lamont -> bed
<LaserJock> didn't think it was *that* bad of an idea ;-)
<BjornT> LaserJock: what would you use the whiteboard for?
<LaserJock> maintainence notes
<LaserJock> I've been tossing around the idea of writing it myself for MOTu
<LaserJock> but my python isn't that great and it might be useful for more than just the MOTU
<LaserJock> the problem, IMO, with MOTU using LP is that for the most part it doesn't really help en masse package maintainence
<LaserJock> it's difficult to mine data
<LaserJock> and it's difficult to let other people know things about a package
<LaserJock> and it's difficult to sort of pull things together into task lists
<LaserJock> it's a big task and perhaps would be a corner case for LP, I'm not sure
<BjornT> LaserJock: i'm not sure, it sounds like a sane idea. it'd be better to talk to cprov about it, or kiko, since i'm not involved much in that part of launchpad.
<BjornT> LaserJock: i think it'd be a good idea to start with filing a bug about it, where you list your use cases. if a simple whiteboard would help, it shouldn't be impossible to add.
<LaserJock> I'll have to think about it a bit more
<LaserJock> but in principle it'd be a good feature I think
<LaserJock> right now we basically do everything through bugs
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure if a "everything is a bug" model neccessarily is the way to go
<BjornT> yeah, it can happen that the bug tracker eventually gets too overloaded and will get harder to user. although i think it's quite good to start with tracking tasks in the bug tracker as an experiment, to see how things work out.
<carlos_> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #2181 in rosetta "Rosetta automated e-mail should come from @launchpad.net" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #44186 in soyuz "language-support-* upload generates rejected mail for old version" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44186
<cprov> good morning !
<Hobbsee> morning cprov!
<cprov> Hobbsee: hi.
<sabdfl> moin moin cprov
<cprov> sabdfl: moin
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88342 in launchpad "portlets should be expanded by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87638 in apport "Attempting to upload a crash report, apport failed with "HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error"" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88353 in launchpad "team name truncated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88363 in rosetta "Merge wiki page into +about page" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88363
* carlos -> lunch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88398 in launchpad "Not possible to reassign a team when the owner is a proposed member of that team" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88398
<gord> hi, Im just wondering if there is any kind of rss feed for the support tickets? would help those of us that like to answer those but have wandering minds that go off and do other stuff by accident ;)
<sabdfl> good idea, gord
<sabdfl> i don't believe this exists but it would not be hard for us to publish
<sabdfl> main issue would be performance, and having some of those cached
<gord> well I look forward to it hopefully :) 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88435 in launchpad "User pages GPG link incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88436 in malone "assigning bugs to a series" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88436
* carlos -> out
<crimsun> was there a period today when bug reports contained beta.launchpad.net URLs?
<crimsun> bug report emails, sorry.
<kiko> crimsun, not that I'm aware of -- beta shouldn't send out emails at all
<crimsun> kiko: http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/Screenshot.png
<kiko> crimsun, that's pretty weird. did you get another copy of that bugmail?
<kiko> flacoste_lunch, ping when you're back -- check out crimsun's screenshot.
<crimsun> kiko: I didn't receive a duplicate of that one, no
<crimsun> kiko: however, when keybuk reassigned that bug to the proper source package, beta.launchpad was not used in the URL of the bug email [notification?] 
<kiko> most odd
<crimsun> searching through Inbox and Trash, I've over 50 such emails
<crimsun> they all appear to be initial bug reports, and the occurrences do not seem to be tied to whether the reporter is a member of the launchpad-beta-testers LP team
<kiko> odd.
<crimsun> I wouldn't have noticed, but I'm not yet a member of said LP team, so I have to strip the "beta." portion from the URL
<kiko> crimsun, why don't you apply to the beta team?
<crimsun> I did.
<kiko> and you weren't approved? :)
<crimsun> not yet, but it shouldn't be tied to whether I'm a member, I'd think
<flacoste> kiko: pong
<flacoste> kiko: beta does send mail
<flacoste> and some bug notifications are sent from the web app (instead of by the bug-mail cron script)
<kiko> hmmm 
<kiko> how odd.
<flacoste> so these will contain beta urls... most notifications from the answer will also have this problem
<kiko> flacoste, bummer in particular because recipients may not have beta access.
<flacoste> indeed
<flacoste> should we use a special canonical_url() wrapper for generating URLs in email?
<flacoste> that always return the main site?
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> that would be a solutio
<kiko> n
<flacoste> kind of kludgy though
<kiko> but in how many callsites would we have to do that?
<flacoste> a lot
<flacoste> mostly confined to mailnotificaiton.py though
<kiko> that file needs love
<kiko> like massive love
<kiko> actually, more like an orgy than just plain love :)
<flacoste> lol
<flacoste> i did heavy surgery on the answer tracker notifications last fall
<kiko> the code in that file is pretty scary stuff
<flacoste> they are now refactored in a nice OO hierarchy, lot less parameters passing in several functions
<kiko> salgado, did you see the email Subject: Re: ubuntu-dev and motu team cleanup
<kiko>  ?
<newz2000> I just started using beta and can't figure out how to create a new bug... can someone tell me where the link/button to do that is?
<newz2000> (not a bug for launchpad, a bug for ubuntu-art)
<kiko> newz2000, you need to get to the ubuntu-art product first, so:
<kiko> bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu-art
<kiko> of course
<kiko> you could also search for ubuntu-art from beta.launchpad.net
<newz2000> oh, that's my problem
<flacoste> newz2000: beta.launchpad.net/+filebug
<newz2000> I was on the group, not the product
<flacoste> you can select any target there
<kiko> there's a team with the same name?
<kiko> there's that too
<flacoste> newz2000: sorry: https://beta.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug
<newz2000> no, I guess the product is something else, no clue what. :-)
<salgado> kiko, I didn't; where is it?
<kiko> lol
<kiko> salgado, sent directly to you
<kiko> From: Mark
<salgado> kiko, that extra note sounds like a good idea, but I don't think letting all members expire is a good idea, since there's a bug in the notification of soon-to-expire memberships that would really annoy all these people
<kiko> salgado, a bug?
<salgado> (and this bug requires a db patch to be fixed)
<kiko> salgado, I suggest you reply to that email then. :-)
<salgado> the notification is sent daily if the member doesn't do anything about the membership
<kiko> salgado, ah! and we have no way of telling whether he's been notified or not.
<salgado> exactly
<kiko> salgado, well, one easy solution is to notify him once X days before it expires, and then perhaps once again on the day it expires, and that's it.
<kiko> where X is a constant
<kiko> what do you think?
<salgado> in the long term, I don't like it
<kiko> salgado, it avoids a DB patch!
<salgado> as a quick hack just to fix this issue it's okay, I think
<salgado> kiko, the problem with this is that some people may not get notified
<kiko> salgado, who?
<salgado> that's why I don't think it's a reasonable solution
<kiko> who wouldn't get notified?
<salgado> anybody who had his membership set to expire less than N days from now, where N is the constant you mentioned
<kiko> but I said:
<kiko> "and then perhaps once again on the day it expires"
<sabdfl> i agree with salgado
<sabdfl> the problem here is that, if the script fails to run for any reason, that batch of people miss out on the heads-up
<kiko> that's true.
<kiko> (and our scripts do tend to fail)
<kiko> but there's no other db-embargo avoiding solution.
<sabdfl> true
<sabdfl> as a first step, n-days before would be fine
<sabdfl> just check the date code carefully :-)
* kiko hates the db embargo with a passion
<sabdfl> kiko: it's getting the UI straightened out nicely, though
<kiko> which needs to be done, I agree. but I still hate it. :)
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible that the LP downtime cause @ubuntu.com addresses not to work temporarily?  (I seem to be missing a message)
<kiko> tonyyarusso, no
<kiko> the mapping file is generated periodically -- it's not online
<tonyyarusso> kiko: All right, probably a typo then.  Thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88488 in launchpad "Add note about indirect membership on the expiration warning" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88496 in rosetta "hotkey-setup package does not update from 0.1-17ubuntu3 to hotkey-setup_0.1-17ubuntu5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88498 in rosetta "Update-manager does not show up. Ubuntu Feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88499 in rosetta ""Report a problem..." option under System menu doesn't work. Ubuntu Feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88499
<kiko> frigging people stop reporting bugs on us!!!
* LarstiQ recently read something about nautilus getting 50 bugs per day
<kiko> LarstiQ, well, in this case it's more that these bugs are NOT ABOUT LAUNCHPAD :)
<ajmitch> kiko: isn't it great to see people using launchpad? :)
<LarstiQ> oh right :)
<ajmitch> it's just so obvious that update-manager not showing is a bug in rosetta
<alefteris> could someone please explain to me what "primary product"/"source package includes product" should i choose at Add distribution packaging record? Thanks
<kiko> alefteris, if the source package is essentially a package /of that product/ then choose primary product.
<kiko> if the source package includes a number of softwares, one of which is that product, choose the latter.
<alefteris> thanks kiko 
<kiko> most welcome
<alefteris> i have notised also that when inserting a nug number that doesnt exist in malone https://bugs.launchpad.net/ the error bubble contains a u'' like: Bug u'1213213311' is not registered.
<kiko> alefteris, that would be a bug. where does that happen?
<alefteris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ when inserting a rundoma number at the Jump to bug report
<geser> can someplace look at but 88442 and tell my why I can't see ajmitch's +1 in the comments but only in the activity log and crimsun's +1 from the comments is missing in the activity log? 
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<flint_dude> hi everyone
<ajmitch> good morning mpt 
<flint_dude> good evening mpt
<flint_dude> I have a bzr error
<LarstiQ> flint_dude: better to discuss that in #bzr
<flint_dude> ok
<flint_dude> thank LarstiQ
<matsubara> geser: that's because our not so clever algorithm thought it was a duplicated comment. would you please file a bug on it?
<geser> yes, will do
<flint_dude> I'll file a bug thanks again 
<LarstiQ> ehm, I'm not sure if it's bug worthy :/
<mpt> What isn't bug-worthy?
<LarstiQ> flint_dude's problem
<mpt> which is? :-)
<LarstiQ> mpt: that's what I'm not sure about ;)
<LarstiQ> last time his install had a mismatched bzr and bzrlib
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88531 in malone "Activity log and bug comments don't match" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88535 in malone "The link for the OpenPGP key in overview page of a person is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88535
#launchpad 2007-02-28
<kiko> dupe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88538 in malone "gtk-qt-engine Makes Gnome Display Incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88544 in soyuz "update-manager upload vanished" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88545 in malone "Abolish the "status explanation" database field" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88545
<mpt_> Yik, the beta is good at crashing Safari :-/
<Gacoment> hola
<Gacoment> Ubuntu WONDERFULl
<kiko> Gacoment, try #ubuntu
<Gacoment> kiko, why?
<kiko> well, because this channel is for launchpad, not ubuntu. :)
<Gacoment> kiko, i saw it but i am happy :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88561 in blueprint "E-mail notifications still refer to "[Spec" and "Specification"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88569 in malone "Give karma for adding/changing/removing tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88569
<ausimage> I had question regarding the support feature in LP...
<ausimage> Could it be used by a Team to recieve requests for something....
<ausimage> EG. Requests for Meeting Summary or Logging in the case of the ScribesTeam
<ausimage> Can someone PM when they get a chance I will be on for a little while yet tonight and then tomorrow afternoon or later THANKS
<Hobbsee> ausimage: presumably you could subscribe a team to support requests.  try it?
<ausimage> Hobbsee: how does the subscribe feature work???
<ausimage> Hobbsee: what I am saying is possible right??
* Hobbsee assumes it's like bugs - you can subscribe yourself, and subscribe anything else
<Hobbsee> er, anyone else
* ausimage wonders where Hobbsee's stick is
<Hobbsee> my Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ?
<Hobbsee> right here
* ausimage has one too
<ausimage> Any one have an answer for me??
* Hobbsee points ausimage at european time
<Hobbsee> ausimage: i suspect the answer is "try it"
* ausimage goes see if LP will blow up :)
* LaserJock_ puts his goggles on so LP pieces don't get in his eyes
<ausimage> LaserJock fancy a go at a support feature question ???
<LaserJock_> I don't know anything about the support ticket stuff
<ausimage> I asked Hobbsee about she neither... will see if it will work then...
<jamesh> ausimage: you can subscribe teams to bugs
<jamesh> ausimage: if the team has an email address associated with it, mail will go there
<jamesh> ausimage: if not, email will be sent to each member of the team individually
<ausimage> jamesh: I want to have teams request support to log meeting and do summaries
<jamesh> could you rephrase that?
<jamesh> I am not quite sure what you mean
<ausimage> jamesh:  the support feature... I was thinking of using to have to teams request support of the ScribesTeam to do a meeting related task
* ausimage cannot figure where to go to start a new support
<jamesh> well, requests in the answer tracker are made by users
<jamesh> you can subscribe a team to the request afterwards, iirc
<ausimage> I thought of this when I noticed the loco website creator using this
<jamesh> and a team can be listed as the support contact for a product (so it gets mail when new tickets are created)
<ausimage> how would I go about making the ScribesTeam a contact for a meeting product??
<jamesh> what do you mean by "meeting product"
<ausimage> I mean a service to help a team with their meetings
* ausimage imagines a team just requesting the support of the ScribeTeam via launchpad to help with their meeting
<jamesh> ausimage: I think we are talking past each other here.  Are you after some kind of calendar program?
<ausimage> Not at this point.. it could be step that way though ;)
<ausimage> I just was thinking a team can put a support request in toScribesTeam er ubuntu-scribes
<ausimage> as way to show usefulness...
<ausimage> and make it easy to request our help
<jamesh> why do you want to use support requests here?
<ausimage> I am thinking to request the support of our services with their meetings
<ausimage> It would like ubuntu-website using the support feature to request a new loco website
<ausimage> jamesh make any sense??
<jamesh> okay.  This sounds a lot more like appointment requests w.r.t. calendars
<ausimage> It could be but I was trying to stay 'within the box'
<jamesh> I don't think you'll have much joy trying to fit the answer tracker to that workflow
<ausimage> I am not sure I think it would be fine
<LaserJock_> basically I think ausimage wants an LP team to be able to take support requests
<ausimage> YES LaserJock_
<ausimage> Could the support feature not handle that???
* ausimage studied how ubuntu-website jigged the sytem
<ausimage> they created a product by their name and attached it themselves
<LaserJock_> ausimage: I don't think ubuntu-scribes has a product
<ausimage> I created one
<LaserJock_> hmm, I'm not sure if you were upposed to do that
<ausimage> it is what the ubuntu-website team did
<LaserJock_> but whatever :-)
<LaserJock_> they have a product though
<ausimage> we have a service at least
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 26 minutes for a code update and data migration work. Estimated downtime is 3 hours.
<mpt> "Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance in 50 seconds."
<mpt> wah
<PWill> Is the LP beta going public? Or is this just general maintenance...
<jamesh> PWill: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2007-February/001128.html
<PWill> Thanks, jamesh 
<jamesh> PWill: a database change is being rolled out to improve Rosetta's performance, and Feisty is being opened for translations
<PWill> OK, thanks for the info jamesh 
<mpt> BjornT, now that we have canonical pillarnames, can an e-mailed report just say " affects xyz"?
<mpt> or does it need to be " affects /xyz"?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad is down for updates, should be back in a couple of hours | Next developer meeting: Thu 1st Mar 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<ajmitch> alright, I guess this is my evening off then, if LP is down for awhile :)
<mpt> agh, I thought I'd be able to do wiki work while Launchpad was down
<mpt> foiled again :-)
<ajmitch> can't login?
<mpt> I had logged in before LP went down, in preparation
<mpt> but still no worky
<mpt> never mind, I'll just save a local file
<BjornT> mpt: not atm. bug i think saying ' affects foo' or (' affects foo/package') should be enough, i plan to fix that some day.
<BjornT> mpt: at the moment you still have to write ' affects /products/xyz'
<sabdfl> LaserJock: it's fine for ausimage to create a product called "ubuntu-scribes"
<sabdfl> it's just a place to hang stuff
<sabdfl> it's.... creative but fine
<sabdfl> mpt: yes, "affects foo" is what it should be
<LaserJock> sabdfl: yes, there seems to be a bit of fudging to get LP to do what we want
<sabdfl> BjornT: some day? pre-1.0 surely?
<LaserJock> I just mentioned it because we (MOTU) were going to create a product to file package request bugs against (like wnpp in Debian)
<LaserJock> but in talking with the LP guys we came up with a different solution
<BjornT> sabdfl: yeah, it should be pre-1.0.
<sabdfl> LaserJock: go ahead. that's something I want to formally support in future in LP, but there's nothing wrong with getting going using the existing infrastructure
<LaserJock> sabdfl: yeah, we are using a tag with the upcoming feature of being able to "preload" the bug filing page with the tag
<LaserJock> thanks to BjornT's work
<LaserJock> so we should be able to give users 1 URL that will let them file the bug and not have to worry about that tag
<sabdfl> neat
<LaserJock> I liked the idea of using tags
<LaserJock> but I could imagine users misspelling or just plain not knowing the tag
<sabdfl> yes, having the ability for people to give folks a "file a bug" URL which auto-tags that bug is a very neat idea, especially if it can be done silently and cleanly (i.e. will polished URL's)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad is down for updates, should be back in an hour or so | Next developer meeting: Thu 1st Mar 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<shawarma> The "Service Unavailable" page says "Copyright 2004-2005".. You might want to update that.
<mpt> shawarma, that's bug 41273
<shawarma> mpt: Oh, ok. 
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/bugs/41273 when Launchpad comes back :-)
<shawarma> mpt: Kind of hard to know when LP is down. :-) I figured I'd forget it once LP was back so I'd just shout it here before I forgot.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad is down for updates, should be back shortly | Next developer meeting: Thu 1st Mar 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<stub> production is back up. beta next
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad users and developers | Next developer meeting: Thu 1st Mar 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Ubugtu> New bug: #40550 in rosetta "Further filtering options for the Queue" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40550
<cprov> good morning, folks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88611 in soyuz "Only one PPA per user" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88612 in soyuz "PPA uploads should be submitted  to auto-overrides procedure" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88613 in soyuz "Investigate possible problems with the current build dispatching algorithm and PPA" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88613
* danilos -> lunch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88636 in soyuz "Launchpad buildds need to use the given PPA archive" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88636
<pochu> are feisty translations already opened? I can see the templates, but they appear as untranslated, though (some of) them are translated
<pochu> https://translations.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+lang/es
<kiko> carlos, ^^^
<carlos> pochu: no, we are in the process of opening it
<carlos> pochu: the statistics are cached, and need to be refreshed
<carlos> so it's not that they are untranslated
<pochu> carlos: yeah, I've seen it when I've gone to translate some packages :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> carlos: any idea when they'll be ready (just to go then)
<carlos> we will announce it
<carlos> but it will take a couple of days
<pochu> ah, ok :)
<pochu> ty
<statik> moin
<bac> statik: hello.  welcome back!
<statik> bac: thanks! did you have storms in NC, or was that only farther north?
<bac> nothing here but blue skies
<bac> had some heavy rain over the weekend
<Ubugtu> New bug: #28525 in malone "Pgp-signed bugs and bug comments should show that the signature belongs to the person who signed it." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/28525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #39387 in malone "Protect against double-posting with simple string matching" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39387
<dneary> Hi
<dneary> Anyone here who can review a new .pot I uploaded, please?
<dneary> I would like to make a release (and upload some .po files) this evening
<Ubugtu> New bug: #54022 in rosetta "Sample data inconsistency in poselection/posubmission" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54022
* carlos -> out
<Gwaihir> hi... got a quick question...
<Gwaihir> are the Feisty trnalations ready or the is still some work to be done?
<Gwaihir> s/trnalations/translations
<tsmithe> what happened to fooix the wonder toaster??!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88732 in launchpad "Products listed in projects are ugly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88732
<leoquant> hello is it possible to change the default emailadress in launchpad?
<ddaa> leoquant: click on your name at the top-right
<ddaa> then click on "E-mail Addresses" in the box at the top left
<ddaa> then select one validated address from the list and click "Set as Contact Address"
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> i give it a try
<Gwaihir> hi... when are translations for feisty scheduled for import?
<salgado> Gwaihir, they're not yet open:
<salgado> <carlos> pochu: no, we are in the process of opening it
<salgado> <carlos> pochu: the statistics are cached, and need to be refreshed
<salgado> <carlos> so it's not that they are untranslated
<salgado> (hmmm. looks like I didn't read your question; sorry)
<Gwaihir> oh.. salgado... anyway thanks!
<salgado> <carlos> we will announce it
<salgado> <carlos> but it will take a couple of days
<salgado> Gwaihir, ^
<Gwaihir> great! ;)
<Gwaihir> thanks a lot!
<salgado> you're welcome. :)
<Gwaihir> can I bother you with a questio... not really related to launchpad....
<salgado> sure, but I can't guarantee I'll be able to help you
<Gwaihir> ok... I'll try...
<Gwaihir> who does administer the IRC channel?
<Gwaihir> I would like to set up a cloak... but don't know who to contac
<Gwaihir> *contact
<salgado> hmmm. I read something about setting up a cloak some time ago
<salgado> let me see if I can find it
<Gwaihir> don't bother too much... don't worry...
<salgado> can't seem to find it. :/
<Gwaihir> salgado: thanks anyway! :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88778 in launchpad "inconsistent navigation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88783 in launchpad "fonts are too small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88788 in soyuz "Distrorelease Queue Pages have broken image icons in 1.0 UI" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88788
#launchpad 2007-03-01
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88803 in launchpad "New formatter for presenting package descriptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88812 in malone "Bugs chart not drawn, leaving big blank space, in major browsers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88818 in malone "Many people report non-Launchpad bugs on Launchpad products" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88826 in rosetta "E-mail message about PO import failure is obscure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88827 in launchpad "launchpad login e-mail message needs origin correction" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88831 in rosetta "Import of correct po-file fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #45386 in malone "Add GNU savannah to the remote bug watches" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45386
<LaserJock> oh, that's a good one
<Madpilot> evening, all
<Madpilot> got a wiki vandal who needs dealing with.
<Madpilot> https://launchpad.net/~tehliq3
<Madpilot> for this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=diff
<mdke_> SteveA, stub ^
<carlos> morning
<stub> Disabled tehliq3 for what little that is worth.
<LaserJock> hi mrevell 
<mrevell> LaserJock: hi!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88873 in rosetta "Add a way to hide all translations for a distro releases" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88875 in rosetta ".pot imports are not notified" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88875
<cprov> morning
<cprov> stub: ping
<stub> cprov: pong
<cprov> stub: RF 3810 and 3811 disappeared from soyuz production. do you know why ?
<cprov> stub: I also remember of adding them in LaunchpadProductionStatus at some point. they are not there ..
<stub> cprov: I don't recall removing them from the Wiki
<stub> cprov: Sounds like a stuffup to me if they are supposed to be there - I just rolled out production/1.80 onto there.
<cprov> stub: it's a mystery. I will re-apply them and update the wiki
<ddaa> me
<ddaa> me?
<ddaa> me?!?!?!
<Fujitsu> Yes, ddaa. You.
<mpt> "A name I call myself..."
<ddaa> Fujitsu: I mean, it's launchpad meeting time, isn't it?
<mpt> stub, are you chairing this one?
<mpt> or kiko?
<stub> me?
* Hobbsee thinks mpt could chair :P
<kiko> not me
<Hobbsee> or table
<kiko> where's SteveA?
<danilos> me
<mpt> [SteveA]  is away (away)
<danilos> ?
<mrevell> Is he still travelling back from PyCon?
<stub> oh well... lets get the admin junk out of the way
<mrevell> me
<stub> Meeting <<<<
<stub> Who is here?
<stub> me
<mpt> me
<mrevell> me
<bac> me
<salgado> me
<heno> me
<BjornT> me
<matsubara> me
<ddaa> me
<flacoste> me
<ddaa> <jml> not here, but ddaa is
<ddaa> <thumper> not here, but ddaa is
<statik> me
<danilos> me
<carlos> me
<jamesh> me
<lifeless> I'm peeking in a little
<lifeless> but really just sprinting like mad: 107 tests to go
<kiko> me
<spiv> me
<stub> There are no apologies, although I think we still have a few returning from PyCon
<stub> barry, erm...
<mrevell> Is Julian with us today?
<cprov> me
<kiko> mrevell, not yet.
<stub> I'll let someone else work out if that is everyone
<stub> == Agenda ==   * Roll call  * Agenda  * Next meeting  * Activity reports  * Actions from last meeting  * Oops report (Matsubara)  * Bug report (mpt)  * Bug tags  * Production and staging (Stuart)  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports  * Sysadmin requests
<stub> * Beta performance issues - distro team members report very long page loading times (heno)
<stub> * three sentences
<stub> Next meeting, same time same place?
<mrevell> kiko: Ah, I thought he was starting today
<carlos> yep
<stub> Objections?
<stub> 5
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<stub> 2
<stub> 1
<stub> ok
<kiko> mrevell, he does start today, but he's not online it appears
<mrevell> kiko: Ah, right
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Launchpad users and developers | Next developer meeting: Thu 8st Mar 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Launchpad users and developers | Next developer meeting: Thu 8th Mar 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<stub> Activity reports. Who is up to date, who is a slack bum?
<flacoste> up to date
<kiko> me bum
<carlos> I'm a week behind
<spiv> I'm up to date.
<matsubara> up to date
<bac> up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<stub> Oops... I appear to be slack, although it is all in gtimelog waiting to go out
<statik> up to date (just sent yesterdays)
<ddaa> up to date
<ddaa> <thumper> up to date
<ddaa> <jml> up to date
<mpt> up to date
<mrevell> Up to date, except 20th Feb, which is stored on a PC that's currently unavailable. Will hopefuly sort over weekend.
<cprov> not up to date
<salgado> up to date
<stub> (which I would send out now if I wasn't chairing)
<jamesh> not up to date (will send ones for the days I've been back)
<carlos> danilo says that his network is not working well, so he's being disconnected from freenode
<stub> mpt was the only slacker last week, and is now recovered.
<stub> == Actions from last meeting ==   * '''stub''' to get list of invalid subscribers, assignee and reports  * '''stub''' to merge tom hoffman extra account  * '''jamesh''' and '''BjornT''' to agree on a proper fix to this problem 
<stub> I did, and I did.
<stub> jamesh, BjornT: reach agreement?
<mpt> Sorry, I should have included, "this problem" is the problem about unregistered subscribersx
<BjornT> stub: no, but an e-mail discussion was started.
<jamesh> I mailed the list about the problem, but I am not sure if we reached a resolution
<stub> So it is still an ACTION ITEM
<kiko> mpt, unregistered as in no password or as in no preferred email?
<jamesh> Maybe the answer is to do both: auto-validate email addresses for bug imports, and fix Malone to handle unverified subscribers/reporters
<carlos> danilo is not up to date with activity reports, (missing yesterday one)
<stub>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 82938 and 81394
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82938 in launchpad-bazaar "The ~vcs-imports/+registeredbranches page exceeded its hardlimit and is now broken." [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82938 - Assigned to Tim Penhey (thumper)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81394 in launchpad "Passing a list to itemswidget crashes" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81394
<matsubara> ddaa: do you know how is the progress of thumper's one?
<ddaa> nope
<ddaa> I think we agree that the whole "display vcs-imports branches" thing should be redesigned
<ddaa> which will probably after the BranchType refactoring, I guess
<mpt> kiko, the latter
<kiko> mpt, did they come in via a bug import?
<ddaa> But I did not speak specifically about this problem with thumper recently.
<jamesh> kiko: yes
<flacoste> about 81394, this one needs a fix upstream but there is usually a problem with the template causing the bug
<matsubara> BjornT or flacoste: could you take on the itemswidget one? flacoste suggested that is a problem in the zope infrastructure.
<flacoste> i can take a look at the widget side of it
<matsubara> flacoste, BjornT: the top oops for this week is the one that I think it's related to that bug.
<flacoste> but like I said, there is probably also a problem in the template that causes certain browser to post all items twice
<mpt> kiko, ask jamesh, I only know what's been said at the same meetings you've been at :-)
<matsubara> when someone (or some browser) pass a list to the +bugs search page
<jamesh> ddaa: of course, it would be good to fix in the general case too: ~vcs-imports is just a extreme example of a user with lots of branches
<ddaa> matsubara: thumper has also done a lot of refactoring of the branch views recently to make them support paging.
<BjornT> flacoste: there's a bug related to that issue, that you might be interested in looking at as well. let me try to find it.
<kiko> jamesh, I see. this is a sort of old problem
<jamesh> kiko: sort of
<ddaa> or so I heard, at least
<flacoste> matsubara: the reason that the browser pass a list is the underlying problem, fixing the widget will only transform these erros into UnexpectedFormData
<matsubara> flacoste: right, it's still better than a plain OOPS.
<matsubara> flacoste: but I'll look for the specific malone bug about it this and add the info there.
<flacoste> BjornT: is it possible that the bugs listing has query parameters in the form action sometime?
<flacoste> that seems to be a problem for some browser if the form parameters are in the action and in the form
<BjornT> flacoste: it shouldn't have. although, it might use an empty action.
<flacoste> ah, which should be interpreted likewise by some
<flacoste> s/should/would/
<stub> We should discuss the actual fix after the meeting. As long as the people involved are aware and who is responsible is known.
<flacoste> BjornT: using an explicit request/URL should fix the problem then
<flacoste> ok
<stub> because I'm hungry
<matsubara> thanks ddaa.
<matsubara> right, then I'm done stub. thank you.
<stub>  * Bug report (mpt)
<mpt> There are 2160 known bugs in Launchpad without released fixes, of which 10 are critical. The oldest six are:
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Need to support KDE like plural forms), Critical, Confirmed, carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<mpt> carlos, will you make any progress on this one in the coming week?
<kiko> so
<kiko> that one is actually blocked on firefox
<carlos> mpt: it depends on a report that danilo is preparing for me
<kiko> and danilo owes us a report on that
<kiko> danilos: stop slacking and send the report in the next hours!
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<mpt> kiko, what's the bug number for Firefox? If the Firefox one was Critical and this one wasn't, I could nag about Firefox instead :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<danilos> carlos, kiko: it's ready, I'll post it to launchpad list after the meeting
<carlos> mpt: the idea is to see whether firefox will land soon or we just go and extract the needed infrastructure to implement KDE plural forms so we get unblocked
<kiko> danilos, wooo!
<mpt> kiko, any news on 30602?
<stub> Bug 30602
<kiko> well now
<kiko> mpt, I need to look at today's oops report
<kiko> and next week we will know
<mpt> ah, because you landed some changes
<carlos> mpt: recent DB schema changes should reduce that problem
<mpt> coolness
<mpt>  * Bug #84361 (New translation form is too-wide), Critical, Fix Committed, carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84361 in rosetta "New translation form is too-wide" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84361 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<mpt> well done kiko
<mpt> carlos, does this deserve a cherry-pick?
<carlos> mpt: it's already requested
<mpt> great
<mpt>  * Bug #85519 (Appserver leaving 'IDLE in transaction' connection open on launch), Critical, Confirmed, unassigned
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85519 in launchpad "Appserver leaving 'IDLE in transaction' connection open on launch" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85519
<mpt> Who should take this one? stub? spiv?
<stub> That would be me
<mpt> ok
<spiv> phew :)
<mpt>  * Bug #83801 (Opening a new distro release to translations should be done with a live system), Critical, In Progress, carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83801 in rosetta "Opening a new distro release to translations should be done with a live system" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83801 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<mpt> haha
<stub> Unless someone wants it :)
<mpt> carlos, afaik Launchpad was taken down for opening Feisty translations anyway. So is 83801 still Critical?
<mpt>  * Bug #86171 (private), Confirmed, Critical, spiv
<Ubugtu> Bug 86171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/86171 is private
<stub> I will be looking at it after I finish this now over due OpenID stuff
<mpt> spiv, you appear to have a patch. Will you be able to get this fixed in the coming week?
<spiv> mpt: yeah, I will.
<carlos> mpt: yeah, it should be high now
<jamesh> if feisty has been done, then 83801 only really needs to be ready when feisty+1 is ready to open
<mpt> ( *_U  Arrrr!)
<mpt> thanks spiv, thanks carlos
<mpt> And stub, that's all
<stub>  * Bug tags
* carlos changes it
<stub> Any new ones proposed?
* stub has forgotten the wiki page
<kiko> not from me
<matsubara> yes, a beta tag.
<flacoste> i have one
<matsubara> https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<matsubara> stub ^
<flacoste> test-system: Bugs related to the Launchpad testing infrastructure
<jamesh> there is already a bug tagged as beta
<cprov> I have one too, 'soyuz-ppa'
<mpt> Who proposed the beta tag? We have a 1.0 milestone for that sort of thing. We even have nominations and stuff.
<mpt> Or is it about beta-specific stuff that isn't necessarily worth fixing for 1.0?
<heno> the distro team would like to tag bugs appearing in beta
<carlos> mpt: seb128 asked for one
<heno> that don't appear in the old ui
<matsubara> mpt: well, users can't set the 1.0 milestone
<stub> <offtopic>So tags are more generic and useful than milestones?</offtopic>
<flacoste> can't the distro team uses milestone?
<heno> they would be more comfortable setting tags
<heno> milestones tend to be used by project members
<mpt> tags ber alles
<heno> you guys tend not to set ubuntu milestones ;)
<matsubara> and together with bjorn's fix for bug 79671, it'll be even easier to ask beta testers to report bugs with the correct tag
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79671 in malone "Allow +filebug?tag=... URLs for pre-setting tags" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79671 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<jamesh> heno: we can't
<heno> ah, ok
<kiko> agreed
<kiko> so a beta tag sounds redundant
<stub> So we should set the milestone when triaging if it is a fix-before-beta-rollout bug?
<mpt> I'm already doing that with UI bugs
<heno> no, it's not a question of whether it needs fixing before 1.0 release
<heno> but whether it is unique to the beta ui
<jamesh> heno: well, after the 1.0 release, there will be no other UI
<kiko> I was going to say exactly that :)
<heno> but in the meantime it would be useful to identify these
<stub> a beta ui specific bug does tell us there is a work around (use the production system)
<heno> they are basically regressions
<heno> like the page load times and the failure to fit in a 800x600 window
<stub> any one prepared to say yay or neigh on the tag? Or should we trial it for a bit?
* danilos is indifferent to it
<kiko> I say nay
<kiko> use 1.0
<mpt> nay
<heno> it's not a big commitment since it can be retired after 1.0 :)
<heno> kiko: does 1.0 mean 'this is a new bug in the new ui only'?
<kiko> heno, it can mean that.
<heno> or fix before 1.0?
<mpt> heno, no, it's the subset of those that need to be fixed before 1.0
<kiko> it essentially means fix for 1.0 I believe
<stub> old ui is only in maintenance now, so it isn't particularly relevant
<heno> ok, I'll recommend 1.0 be used
<stub> (we are only fixing critical bugs on that branch, and I doubt we will be seeing any critical ui bugs on it)
<stub> Next up, test-system has been proposed by flacoste
<SteveA> hi
<danilos> so, there's also "ui" tag
<mrevell> SteveA: wb
<heno> slow page loads is not rally a pure ui issue
<flacoste> i'm not sure about the name, but the idea is to have a tag related to the test infrastructure
<heno> but it's much worse in beta
<kiko> heno, any clue why you say it's much worse? more inline content? does activating ssl caching improve things?
<heno> kiko: activating ssl caching helps on both versions, but beta is still much slower
<mpt> kiko, of course it improves things, but that's not really relevant
<stub> Can we discuss performance when we get to that agenda item?
<kiko> mpt, I was merely trying to rule out the issue.
<stub> flacoste: I'm happy with a tag like that
<kiko> thanks heno 
<jamesh> more <script src="..."> tags would be part of it
<kiko> flacoste, that tag sounds fine.
<SteveA> the main issue with the new ui is all the different images that need loading, at least that's what I saw when I profiled it
<kiko> jamesh, aren't those cached when we have ssl caching
<SteveA> there are two things we can do about it
<kiko> though?
<stub> Any nays for test-system? Any better names?
<SteveA> immediately
<stub> SteveA: later please
<jamesh> kiko: probably, but page rendering stalls while they are loaded
<kiko> jamesh, loaded.. ah, from the cache?
<stub> So test-system is approved
<kiko> test-system sounds good
<matsubara> stub: cprov proposed the soyuz-ppa tag Bugs related with the Personal Package Archive system, usually related with some other Soyuz tag
<spiv> I like the idea of the "test-system" tag, I feel like it could have a better name but it doesn't really matter.
<stub> nays? yays? I guess cprov has a yay.
<stub> (soyuz-ppa)
<cprov> +1 for test-system (but I guess It will be also infrastructure, no)
<kiko> thanks for fixing the lockfilename thing carlos 
<carlos> kiko: np
* cprov waits suggestions for soyuz-ppa 
<mpt> Why not just ppa?
<stub> Hmm... indeed.
<kiko> ppa sounds fine
<cprov> mpt: that would work, as well
<stub> ok. two new tags approved, one rejected
<stub>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> Production systems where updated yesterday, with the main change being the Rosetta DB schema refactoring. Downtime was longer than estimated, somewhere between 4.5 and 5 hours.
<stub> The main reason for this was the Rosetta DB patch died 1.5 hours in the first run, I think due to other maintenance work I was doing on the db at the same time (packing bloated db tables). I didn't think this could happen, but it did so live and learn (not that I can reproduce the failure...)
<stub> Packing and the rosetta table refactoring shrunk our db from 95GB to 65GB. I expect it to get even smaller after the upgrade to PostgreSQL 8.2 as there is still plenty more bloat to remove.
<stub> Everything else is as normal.
<stub> Any questions?
<stub>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<kiko> stub, what time UTC did the rollout end?
<kiko> I ask because I want to inspect some +translate oopses
<BjornT> Malone 1.0:
<BjornT> malone-essential-docs: No progress since last week. bjornt still to send an e-mail to matthew r describing what information the different sections should contain in more detail.
<stub> kiko: I don't remember - it sort of dribbled off by about 10:30 UTC I think
<carlos> yeah, around that time
<flacoste> SupportTrackerRename: mostly complete, missing database renames and some doc. URL rename will land after 1.0 rollout
<danilos> kiko: I ran into a bunch of +translate oopses after the rollout, so if they are for sr language, they were after the rollout
<carlos> at least I was able to use launchpad around that time
<mpt> UI 1.0: Implementation stalled while tackling "snag" lists. PillarGotchis still noticably incomplete.
<kiko> thanks
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0  weekly report:
<danilos> - firefox import/export: rewrite evaluation in progress
<danilos> - oo import/export: no progress this week
<danilos> - essential docs: no progress this week
<danilos> - TranslationImportContinuityThreshold: no progress this week
<danilos> - UI stuff: bug 79674 (no progress, start page modified, new page missing)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79674 in rosetta "List translatable upstreams on separate page, sample on front page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79674 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<stub> soyuz?
<ddaa> Code 1.0: low latency work released, now time from upload to publish and scan of a branch should be between 1 and 5 minutes.
<kiko> mpt, what is missing for pillargotchis to work?
<ddaa> (about 2-3 minutes most of the time)
<mpt> kiko, inserting them where the big orange squares are now.
<stub> any more reports? two minutes to go...
<mpt> kiko, some sampledata would be good too.
<salgado> mpt, there's one last change that's being reviewed now and then the Gotchis will be actually used in the pages where they should. I need to point that this change was needed because something was not accounted in the spec
<SteveA> mpt: let's have a UI catch up your morning tomorrow (my evening)
<mpt> salgado, cool
<mpt> SteveA, ok
<stub>  * Sysadmin requests
<mpt> #92, about keeping the 503 page up to date
<stub> That also involves getting the 503 page served by apache rather than pound
<stub> (is that the same rt issue?)
<mpt> yes
<stub> That one has been open for maybe a year now...
<mpt> Hence the reminder ;-)
<kiko> hey stub, can you give me back my devpad to staging db access?
<kiko> it appears that was lost when it was migrated
<stub> SteveA: Can you poke elmo to reassign it to someone who has time for it?
<mrevell> I have #26822, Create about.launchpad.net
<mrevell> and #26785 Setup of planet.bazaar-vcs.org and installation of Planet Planet
<stub> mrevell: Are you handling it, or do you need anyone else here to help?
<stub> (as in chasing the admins as needed)
<mrevell> stub: I spoke to Ng last night who said they were snowed under, so not to expect anything soon.
<mrevell> stub: I'll keep prodding them.
<stub>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> Monday's proposed downtime plus the actual downtime on Wednesday, and the resulting confusion as to whether Feisty translations are open or not, make me think we need a way of making announcements in the interface. I suggest they should appear to each user once, and we should be able to choose which tool they appear in (e.g. a Feisty translations announcement would go on translations pages).
<mrevell> I'd like to discuss this with mpt, and anyone else that's interested. I haven't found an existing spec that does exactly this.
<stub> I suspect that won't be a 1.0 issue, so we can spec this at the next sprint?
<stub> SteveA, kiko?
<mpt> mrevell, I actually owe SteveA a spec on pretty much exactly that issue.
<SteveA> there is a spec for annoucements already
<SteveA> please extend that one
<SteveA> rather than write a new one
<mrevell> Okay, thanks all.
<stub>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<mrevell> Buzz report is posted to the launchpad list. I haven't had time this week to include the improved metrics, but will for next week.
<stub>  * Beta performance issues - distro team members report very long page loading times (heno)
<stub> So the user experience is slower on beta.
<heno> right
<heno> just loading a bug page for example
<Hobbsee> stub: so it *isnt* just my imagination!
<heno> both before and after it was moved to the production server
<stub> SteveA: was going to mention two things that could be done immediately
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, turn on SSL caching. It makes it better.
<heno> most of us already have that enabled
<stub> But he appears to be asleep, so we can discuss what-we-can-do-about-it after this meeting, now running overtime
<mpt> "Welcome to Launchpad, here's how to hack your browser to work around our lack of speed"
<stub>  * Three sentences
<mpt> DONE: 1.0 cleanup, bug-fixing, DesignChecklist
<mpt> TODO: more cleanup, pillar index pages, integrate the tour at some stage
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<mrevell> DONE: Prioritising work, wrote business-targeted Bazaar brochure, wrote documentation, worked on 1.0 support materials spec, visited London office, prepared for Launchpad/Bzr involvement in Ubuntu open week, buzz report.
<mrevell> TODO: Finish support materials spec, chase RT requests, write more docs, write beta reviewer's guide, arrange weekly LP user meeting, improve buzz report metrics, 1.0 marketing site content, revamp help.launchpad.net home page, identify conferences where LP and Bazaar talks can happen, produce list of pain points in open source development that are solved by LP.
<mrevell> BLOCKED: None.
<SteveA> yeah, I have a branch that makes pages appear to load faster by changing the order of script+css includes.  the other thing is to combine JS+CSS files into one big file for each of JS and CSS.  Plone does this, easy to arrange without actually combining files in the source tree.
<cprov> DONE: PPA sprint, NSS spec
<cprov> TODO: PPA dogfooding, NSS implementation, remove warty/hoary, rebuilds list for doko
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<stub> DONE: Production stuff, some OpenID
<stub> TODO: OpenID
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<ddaa> DONE: delivered low-latency supermirror, some complete-revisions cleanup, check-content-interface for code.
<ddaa> TODO: finish complete-revisions cleanup, other outstanding branches.
<ddaa> BLOCKED: review of launchpad/branchrevision
<bac> DONE: work on UL abstract, investigate test failures, look at test structure, read z3 docs, bzr doc changes
<bac> TODO: customer data import, setup local test bugzilla, coordinate LP talks for UL
<bac> BLOCKED: None
<statik> DONE: PyCon, catching up
<statik> TODO: Trip report, following up with customer leads, restart work on downloads
<statik> Blocked: no
<flacoste> DONE: bug fixes, review, Answer Tracker URL renaming, Respect our Interfaces manifesto, some OOPs gardening
<flacoste> TODO: UI bug fixes, reviews, finish SupportTrackerRename, write SupportFAQSpec
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> <jml> DONE: Fixed race condition in supermirrorsftp acceptance tests (needs-review). Friendlier puller error messages (merge-approved). Better formatting and links to bugs in commit messages (needs-reply).
<ddaa> <jml> TODO: Pagetest for branch-index.pt; Make the scanner look for revprops to link bugs.
<ddaa> <jml> BLOCKED: No.
<spiv> DONE: bzr smart server, test weirdness with jml, reviews
<spiv> TODO: reviews, bzr
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: back from vacation, huge email backlog, fixed #88531 and #86966, triage and support gardening
<jamesh> DONE: finish off sprint, recover from jet lag, code review
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. work on getting a bunch of branches landed. fixed #48771 and #84847.
<jamesh> TODO: code review, start on Storm integration, bug imports
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> <thumper> DONE: tag cloud implemention of projects with code, branch view refactoring,  started work on dbschema refactoring, branch table cleanup (pending db unfreeze
<ddaa> <thumper> TODO: finalise requirements for launchpad dogfooding (wrt visibility of branches and commit messages), finish dbschema refactoring
<ddaa> <thumper> BLOCKED: email notifications is waiting on complete-revisions work landing as it cleans up bzrsync *a lot*, also redirection-navigation branch is blocked on SteveA review.
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews. fix 1.0 ui bugs.
<matsubara> TODO: more triage, oops analysis, work on oops-tools re-design
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: pycon
<SteveA> TODO: ui, recruitment, management
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Fixed a bunch of high priority bugs, started the new table of contributions for people's home page, code review, some mirror prober testing/tweaking and some work on shipit for feisty
<salgado> TODO: Land the final PillarGotchi changes,more shipit work, finish other 1.0 bugs, more code review
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<danilos> DONE: Back from sprint/vacation, catching up with email, port firefox support to new db schema, evaluate firefox altid removal, some testing, discussions
<danilos> TODO: Decide what to do with Firefox support, work on OOo support
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<stub> ddaa and thumper are both blocked on review.
<kiko> DONE: vacation, interviews, email catch-up (still ongoing), coding assistance for select people
<kiko> TODO: more interviews, finish email catch-up, look at my branches
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<stub> How is our review queue looking?
<salgado> BAD!
<carlos> DONE: Feisty translations opening, DB Schema migration, bug #78907, some help text added to Rosetta, tickets handling, bug #87525, Feisty translation import babysitting
<carlos> TODO: Feisty translations babysitting, more help text writting, bug triage, find and fix trivial bugs in Rosetta.
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78907 in rosetta "distrorelease.txt test has a time bomb" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78907 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87525 in rosetta ""New translation" box out of screen (dup-of: 84361)" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87525 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84361 in rosetta "New translation form is too-wide" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84361 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<ddaa> stub: I can work around the lack of review of branchrevision, but it would be needless work, esp. since the blocking review is near-trivial.
<ddaa> I did separate this branch out to make the reviews easier :(
<stub> ddaa: Can you nag a reviewer to do it, or have you had no success at that?
<ddaa> asked spiv, who's the assignee, before going to bed yesterday
<BjornT> ddaa: my review queue is empty, and can review that branch if spiv won't do it.
<stub> Do you know if thumper's is trivial?
<ddaa> cannot do much more when my reviewer lives on the other side of the planet
<spiv> BjornT: I'm not going to get to it before my tomorrow, so if you'd like to that'd be good.
<ddaa> stub: probably not trivial
<ddaa> BjornT: please review it
<stub> Sounds good. So just thumpers may be problematic.
<ddaa> should take you about 10 minutes
<stub> Any volunteers for thumpers?
<jamesh> I was pair programming with thumper to do that branch, so shouldn't take it
* stub notices flacoste's queue is empty
<flacoste> stub: nope, i have one from thumper
<stub> (almost)
<flacoste> a big one 
<flacoste> but I can take another one
<flacoste> yeah, why not, I can take a look at redirection-navigation
<flacoste> i've dig a lot in navigation code this week
<stub> ok. MEETING OVER
<stub> Sorry about the overtime
<kiko> cool
<lifeless> jamesh: can you oin #ubuntu-kernel please?
<mpt> Hobbsee, I've done so before, but this morning I'm too grouchy
<lifeless> or better yet,
<mpt> SteveA, I should be back in 5~6 hours
<lifeless> salgado: can you join #ubuntu-kernel please ?
<Hobbsee> mpt: ahhh
<SteveA> flacoste: we should have a call about that, because I'll be doing other work on the navigation code soon
<flacoste> SteveA: about thumper's review or about navigation code in general?
<bac> SteveA: do you have time for a short call today?
* mrevell lunch
<stub> SteveA: Can you discuss with people ideas about speeding up the beta experience?
<SteveA> flacoste: navigation code in general
<SteveA> bac: maybe... today is not so good, as I only just got back home
<ddaa> mpt: can you triage bug 81507, please?
<Ubugtu> Bug 81507 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/81507 is private
<bac> SteveA: ok.
<SteveA> stub: first low-hanging fruit is to serve up only one JS and one CSS file (although keep separate files on disk), and adjust the order script and CSS files are loaded
<flacoste> SteveA: ok, let me know when you want to discuss that
<SteveA> stub: next, ensure that all images have sizes in the img tags
<stub> SteveA: Are there bugs open on these ideas yet?
<SteveA> stub: no, I'm still researching them
<mpt> SteveA, do we have more than one CSS file currently?
<SteveA> mpt: I think I combined them into one already
<mpt> I didn't notice
<SteveA> mpt: so this may be just for the JS files
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> but the same technique works for both
<stub> SteveA: ok. So you will task people when you have confirmed the way forward
<stub> ?
<SteveA> after that there's some fancy stuff to look into with lazy importing of JS
<SteveA> stub: yes
<mpt> SteveA, I think setting <img> sizes hasn't really affected perceived speed since people stopped using NS4
<SteveA> sure it does
<SteveA> it allows the page to be laid out accurately
<kiko> mpt, it avoids future reflows, doesn't it?!
<SteveA> I need to go afk for a while
<mpt> kiko, and reflows don't affect perceived speed. If the lack of sizes delays the *initial* layout, that's a problem.
<SteveA> anything urgent before I do?
<mpt> From here in NZ, it seems like a lot of the slowness is the browser waiting for the entire style sheet to arrive before daring to lay out anything at all.
<mpt> Because sometimes it gives up temporarily on the style sheet and I get a fouc.
<kiko> mpt, when you activate ssl caching does that problem go away?
<kiko> (I'm not suggesting that as a solution but using it to debug)
<Fujitsu> kiko: I find that I will get an entirely blank window for 30 seconds unless I enable SSL caching, which hints that it is taking its time to download the CSS.
<kiko> Fujitsu, but it's still slow even with the caching?
<mpt> kiko, I don't know, I haven't tried, and I'm not sure what it would tell you (doesn't SSL make CSS and non-CSS equally slower?)
<mpt> Anyway, I really need to get some sleep
<Fujitsu> It's still slower than is ideal, but a whole lot better, and it seems to be loading the actual page that takes the time then.
<SteveA> the other option is to inline the CSS
<kiko> mpt, it would tell us whether the problem is that fetching inline content is what's causing the slowness.
<SteveA> which plone does also
<Fujitsu> As in, there is some kind of display almost immediately with caching on.
<kiko> SteveA, that would promote significant overhead for every single page wouldn't it?
<SteveA> not really
<SteveA> it just moves the loading of two files with a delay between them (page+css)
<lifeless> night
<mpt> kiko, I don't understand what you mean by "fetching inline content"
<SteveA> into one larger file (page)
<SteveA> with no delay
<kiko> mpt, fetching inline content referred from the main html page?
<SteveA> as we're still tied to using https all the time, inlining the CSS will almost certainly help
<mpt> kiko, if it's inline, why does it need to be fetched?
<SteveA> kiko: you're not using the word "inline" in a conventional way
<kiko> okay
<lifeless> jamesh: please apply my patch to pending-reviews
<Fujitsu> SteveA: Inlining would remove the benefit gained by enabling caching.
<kiko> SteveA, I mean "inline" as in stuff which the page needs to get to fully render.
<kiko> but I don't know inglish
<kiko> and anyway, inlining CSS and JS sounds crazy if you ask me
<mpt> kiko, if the browser is asking for anything it *doesn't* need to fully render the page, IMO that's a bug :-)
<kiko> unless the bottleneck we're talking about is really the time it takes to make the http transaction
<SteveA> kiko: comparative profiling will tell, and that's what I've been doing
<kiko> mpt, I think you and I are talking past each other
<SteveA> so, I'm not all that interested in speculation, but rather profile data
<mpt> kiko, please tell me what you're referring to. CSS? Images? JavaScript?
<kiko> mpt, yes, all of those.
<mpt> Okay. So fetching anything is what's causing the slowness.
<mpt> :-)
<kiko> mpt, SteveA: maybe an interesting data point is how fast bugs-text loads.
<jamesh> the reason I mentioned javascript earlier is that the browser can't render any more of the page til it gets retrieved
<jamesh> since it may contain document.write() calls that would alter how the remainder of the page gets interpreted
<kiko> i.e. https://beta.launchpad.net/bugs/47227/+text
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47227 in launchpad "Duplicate team notifications for owner" [Medium,Fix released]   - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
* SteveA -> afk
<jamesh> so if the JS isn't being cached properly, we're looking at 4 includes vs. 2 includes
<mpt> So whether inlining saves time depends on which is greater: the amount of time reduced by fewer HTTPS requests+handshakes, or the amount of time lost by no longer being served multiple resources simultaneously.
<mpt> Really bedtime now.
<jamesh> mpt: it is also trading initial page load performance for performance when browsing the rest of the site
<jamesh> (caching)
<mpt> jamesh, there is no caching
<jamesh> mpt: firefox does cache SSL content in memory though, right?
<jamesh> by default
<mpt> It keeps a copy in memory, in the sense that it won't reload if you resize the window
<mpt> But it doesn't use that copy as a cache
<mpt> This discussion has a decidedly curved trajectory...
* carlos -> lunch
<janimo> can anyone here add new distros to https://launchpad.net/distros?
<carlos> janimo: any launchpad admin
<carlos> janimo: but there should be a really good reason to do that
<janimo> carlos, I just mailed kiko, thanks
<janimo> carlos: well a reason is using malone for an Ubuntu derivative. Is that ok?
<carlos> I guess
<carlos> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #4153 in malone "Allow mass reassignment of bugs to someone" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/4153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #41702 in malone "Allow mass changing of bugs' statuses" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #43231 in malone "Hovering over a row in bug and question listing should highlight the row" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43231
<EmxBA> my karma dropped from 3590 to 2198, and I worked last weeks
<EmxBA> why has that occured?
<beuno> EmxBA: I've had a karma drop too today, I'm not sure why
<alex_muntada> EmxBA, beuno: https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaReductionJan07
<EmxBA> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88991 in launchpad "Display total karma points as well as the karma rating on a person's page" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88991
<th1a> I seem to be getting an oops whenever I assign a bug to a particular user.
<th1a> The oops id is OOPS-425BA416.
<carlos> th1a: that's something we are working on
<carlos> th1a: https://launchpad.net/malone/+bug/86352
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86352 in malone "SchoolTool imported bugs have invalid reporters" [High,Confirmed]  
<th1a> carlos: Wow, you guys are way ahead of me.
<mpt> SteveA, voice call?
<jelmer> hmm, the links in the beta for "Register New Project" actually redirect to the new product registration page
<jelmer> Guessing the URL, https://beta.launchpad.net/projects/+new gives a 403
<kiko> jelmer, isn't it +add?
<kiko> oh, 403.
<kiko> jelmer, you need to ask me to create projects, essentially
<jelmer> kiko: any chance you can create "samba" ?
<jelmer> (or samba-project, as products and projects seem to share the same namespace)
<kiko> samba-project, sure.
<kiko> jelmer: https://beta.launchpad.net/samba-project
<jelmer> kiko: thanks v much!
<kiko> no probs
<beuno> quick question, the beta of launchpad is not open for testing, right?
<kiko> beuno, it's open for testing, yes.
<beuno> kiko: how can I help?     my regular login info doesn't seem to work
<kiko> beuno, have you applied to join the launchpad-beta team?
* beuno runs to launchpad
<beuno> I have now  :)
<mrevell> beuno: If you could email me promising not to post screenshots of the beta interface, I'll approve your membership straight away.
* mdke gives beuno some legal advice
<mdke> never give your soul away to mrevell 
<mrevell> mdke: sssshhh, I'm building a nice collection :)
<beuno> lol
* beuno thinks he should "promize", just in case
<mdke> yeah, it's not binding anyway
<beuno> mrevell: done
<mrevell> Guys, I want to run a weekly Launchpad users meeting, in this channel. I was thinking of starting next week, on Wednesday at 17:00 UTC, as that way all of the North and South America should be awake, Europe is around, but it doesn't seem too good forAustralasia, etc.
<mrevell> I was thinking of Weds because our Launchpad team meeting is in this channel the next day.
<mrevell> beuno: thanks
<beuno> mrevell: thank you  ;)
<beuno> I've seen a few screenshots already
<beuno> it looks nice
<beuno> (ironically, on some blog)
<mrevell> beuno: Okay, cool, please visit beta.launchpad.net :)
<mrevell> beuno: Interesting. Do you remember where?
<beuno> mrevell: I can check, but I'm pretty sure I say it on the Ubuntu Planet RSS
<mrevell> mpt: 17:00 UTC is a bad time for your part of the world, yeah?
<mrevell> beuno: Ah right, yeah.
<mrevell> beuno: I remember.
<beuno> mrevell: I get redirected to beta.launchpad.net now always, right?
<mrevell> beuno: Yeah, that's right. Although, if you visit launchpad.net you can click a button to disable redirection for two hours
<beuno> looks VERY nice
<beuno> very web 2.0
<mrevell> beuno: Glad you like it :)
<beuno> mrevell: I do web-dev for a living, so if I can help out with and CSS or javascript, I'd be honored
<mrevell> beuno: Are you a member of the launchpad-users list? It's not particularly high traffic, but it's good place to talk about your experiences with the beta interface.
<beuno> mrevell: I suscribed 5 min ago
<mrevell> beuno: Thanks for the offer! I'm probably not the person to speak to about that, though.
<mdke> mrevell: how far away from being complete is it?
<beuno> np, I'll keep my eye on the mailing list to see if I can pitch in
<mdke> personally, I think it's crowded and awkward at the same time, so I'm hoping it's got a fair amount of work left to do on it
* LarstiQ agrees with mdke 
<mdke> the basic structure is good and the general layout is improved, but the workflow is actually much slower
<mrevell> mdke: It's certainly still in development, hence the beta status.
<LarstiQ> old-style lp feels like more breathing room
<beuno> the one thing I noticed is that fonts are a lot smaller
<mdke> mrevell: sure, but there is beta nearly-ready and beta loads-more-work-needed
<thumper> wrt bug 82938, branch that fixes this is under review
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82938 in launchpad-bazaar "The ~vcs-imports/+registeredbranches page exceeded its hardlimit and is now broken." [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82938 - Assigned to Tim Penhey (thumper)
<mrevell> I actually think the new LP will make much more sense to people who haven't seen the old LP
<mrevell> and it'll naturally take a while to get used to the new interface.
<mdke> well, I'm not sure about that myself
<pochu> beuno: yeah, and in some places, it's really small :) (known issue)
<mrevell> I know you've raised some issues on launchpad-users mdke
<mdke> mrevell: no, I haven't commented on the beta at all yet
<mrevell> mdke: Really? I'm sure I'd seen you mention an issue with smaller resolutions.
<mdke> not me, I don't think
<mrevell> mdke: Okay, sorry.
<mdke> no worries?
<mrevell> We'd love to get your feedback on launchpad-users.
<pochu> mrevell: there has been another general karma reduction, right?
<mrevell> That's why we're inviting people to the beta :)
<mrevell> If you'd prefer not to send comments to launchpad-users, please email me directly (my nick at canonical.com)
<mdke> I haven't had time lately
<LarstiQ> pochu: not one I'm aware of
<mrevell> mdke: Tell me about it
<mdke> but anyway, it's going in the right direction, I was just hoping it's going to have lots more time to fix the crowded issues
<mrevell> pochu: Has your karma been reduced?
<pochu> mrevell: my, and some others
<mrevell> mdke: If you do find time, it'd be great to have your feedback.
<pochu> mrevell: and not a little because the time
<mrevell> pochu: Suddenly?
<mdke> sure
<pochu> mrevell: since yesterday or tuesday
<mrevell> mdke: I'll be down in London next week if you wanna meet up and tell me in person :)
<pochu> mrevell: (more or less)
<mdke> mrevell: I haven't had much time to use it either, that's really why I haven't commented
<mrevell> salgado: pochu has reported a karma reduction for both himself and some other people.
<mrevell> mdke: aha :)
<mrevell> salgado: Has there been a karma reduction that you know of?
<thumper> flacoste: thanks for taking that navigation branch
<beuno> my karma has been reduced today too
<thumper> it will clean up branch navigation so it matches download and code browsing
<beuno> by 120 points or so
<pochu> mrevell, salgado: and I can prove it :)
<pochu> beuno: 120 about how many?
<thumper> beuno: AFAIK karma reduces over time
<beuno> yes, but, that much?
<flacoste> thumper: my pleasure, i found it very interesting, I've been looking at that code a lot this week as I worked on the answer tracker url renaming
<beuno> I had translated a lot yesterday
<pochu> thumper: yeah, but not a 20-30% in one day
<thumper> I'm not sure by how much
<mrevell> thumper: Yeah, pochu reports a sudden drop
<beuno> so I expected an overal increase
<beuno> I've got around 2000
<pochu> mrevell: 1/365 a day
<pochu> I think
<beuno> so 120 + the translations I did yesterday has to be 15%
<beuno> also: <EmxBA> my karma dropped from 3590 to 2198, and I worked last weeks
<beuno>  why has that occured?
<beuno> that was 4 hours ago here
<mrevell> Karma is a reflection of your overall contribution, rather than a cumulative total that increases each time you do something. However, it's worth seeing if salgado is aware of anything that might have caused a drop.
<beuno> a 3590 to 2198 seems like a big drop
<mpt> mrevell, that's 6am
<mpt> hummm, SteveA still isn't around
<salgado> mrevell, pochu, beuno, yeah, that's probably a consequence of fixing a bug which I'll find the number in a second
<beuno> salgado: so the karma was previously showing more then it really was?
<flacoste> salgado: did my reply to your review question satisfied you?
<salgado> exactly
<salgado> pochu, mrevell, beuno, that's bug 87314
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87314 in launchpad "Distros top contributors are duplicated" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87314 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<mrevell> mpt: I'm looking for a good time to run the Launchpad users meeting. I was thinking Wednesdays, as that would allow us to discuss issues in the following day's LP meeting
<salgado> I didn't think this extra values we had were being accounted when calculating the total karma
<mrevell> mpt: I can't do late night Wednesdays thought :(
<mpt> mrevell, an hour later would work
<mrevell> mpt: Yeah. 20:00 UTC would probably be good for just about everyone in the world, though, except me on a Wednesday :)
<beuno> salgado: that explains it then, thanks
<mrevell> mpt: 18:00 would be kinda early for Australia, though, I think, wouldn't it?
<beuno> maybe it should be in the topic?   a lot of ppl will come in here wondering
<salgado> flacoste, saw it just now, but I don't undestand what you said about IQuestionTarget/IQuestionCollection
<mrevell> salgado: Do you know, roughly, how many people are affected by it?
<flacoste> salgado: the (btw...) part?
<salgado> flacoste, yep
<mpt> mrevell, yes, the wee small hours
<mpt> Anytime sucks for *somebody*
<salgado> mrevell, everybody
<mpt> https://launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingTimes
<pochu> salgado: that was my bug xD
<pochu> salgado: hehe, I didn't know that would reduce the karma :)
<pochu> salgado: ty ;)
<flacoste> salgado: it's just that I noticed that the view is named IQuestionCollection but that I made sure that the context was adaptable to IQuestionTarget which is more restrictive than necessary
<salgado> launchpad is very impartial; it doesn't care who you are when it comes to dropping your karma points
<mrevell> salgado: aha, okay, an announcement will be good, then
<mrevell> salgado: I'll put something together
<salgado> mrevell, this drop should not be as big as the previous one, though
<mrevell> salgado: Okay.
<salgado> flacoste, ah, right, so the context will be adapted to an IQuestionCollection?
<flacoste> salgado: yep
<salgado> fair enough. I also thought it could be a good idea to mention why that view is necessary, since it looks like overkill when you first see it
<flacoste> salgado: ok, I'll add a comment about that in its docstring
<beuno> mrevell: already started using the mailing list  :D
<beuno> ah, it's a moderated list
<mrevell> beuno: Nice one, thanks and welcome :)
<mrevell> beuno: No worries, I'll let your post through now.
<beuno> thanks
<mrevell> beuno: It's only moderated for first posts, as we get a lot of ShipIt requests.
<beuno> I'm trying to get the UWN back out, it might be interesting to inform on all the work being done on launchpad beta
<beuno> do you think it's possible?
<mrevell> beuno: That'd be superb
<mrevell> beuno: How do you want to do it? Wanna swap some emails or have a phone call or an irc chat?
<mrevell>  beuno: you've definitely joined launchpad-users yeah? I can't see your mail in the mod queue
<mrevell> beuno: stupid me. I didn't recognise your email address. Your email should have gone through now
<mrevell> right, I'm off for some family time. beuno mail me about the UWN thing
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89043 in rosetta "rosetta shouldn't display "change translators" if I don't have permissions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89043
<sistpoty> lifeless: around? just saw your comments to bug #89059... 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89059 in bzr "remove older bzr revisions on bazaar.launchpad.net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89059
<lifeless> yup
<sistpoty> lifeless: what we intend to do is to use bazaar (and thus lp) as a reviewing system
<sistpoty> so that possible contributors will checkin their new packages (or changed versions to exisiting packages) and motu's will review them
<lifeless> yes
<sistpoty> so that'd mean to give possible unknown ppl. commit rights
<lifeless> I get that, I dont get why you want to tie that to access to the actual branch uploads are done from
<lifeless> just tell people to use their own branch 
<sistpoty> well, we want one centralized list with packages that need to get reviewed
<sistpoty> (which would in this case be https://code.launchpad.net/~revu/+branches)
<lifeless> I think you are trying to leverage a system designed for one thing to do a different thing
<lifeless> and its not a good fit
<lifeless> teams are for access control, not for managing branch state
<lifeless> what I think you want is covered by having distro-branches (which is coming to lp soon), and in-lp reviews (also coming)
<sistpoty> ok, so you think the whole idea is a bad one?
<lifeless> I think the intent is a good one
<lifeless> I think the plan to use 'branch is owned by ~revu' to group branches is flawed
<lifeless> if you wanted to make something work in the current launchpad infrastructure, use a /product/ called revu
<lifeless> each contributor then has ~user/revu/branchname 
<lifeless> once distro branches are done, you will be able to do this by sourcepackage.
<lifeless> thumper: ^ this is in the pipeline right ?
<sistpoty> hm... but this would mean that we could end up with n branches for the same sourcepackage for n contributors, right?
<lifeless> sistpoty: what I'm really saying is that there is no security hole here, its 'if you grant someone access to change your data; they can change your data'
<sistpoty> lifeless: sorry if I wrote that wrong, I already tried to point out in the bug report that the security hole is in our process, not in the infrastructure
<lifeless> sistpoty: this is entirely appropriate - for contributors that are not yet trusted
<sistpoty> well, but it makes lifes of reviewers harder
<lifeless> how?
<sistpoty> let's say contributor a, b, and c work together on one source package
<sistpoty> they have different branches, so a reviewer would possibly need to select which the right head branch is
<sistpoty> (or it would at least not be clear from the beginning)
<lifeless> sistpoty: how often does this actually happen ?
<sistpoty> currently is rather seldom, because we use revu to which you upload source packages
<lifeless> also, whats the actual room for damage in having everything in one account, if you are using gpg signed commits?
<sistpoty> but the plan is to have this actually be more common via bzr
<sistpoty> the room for damage would be that one malicious "contributor" could clear the work of all others
<thumper> lifeless: I'm not quite sure what you're asking
<sistpoty> ok, at least we've got s.th. to think about now... mind if I mail that to dholbach and the rest of MC?
#launchpad 2007-03-02
<thumper> lifeless: I haven't even heard of distro branches
* thumper -> lunch
<sistpoty> lifeless: mind if I mail that to dholbach and the rest of MC?
<lifeless> thumper: branches linked to distros & source packages
<lifeless> thumper: we discussed it in singapore
<lifeless> sistpoty: course 
<Fujitsu> lifeless: That sounds good... How far is it from landing?
<lifeless> Fujitsu: dont know
<daviey> Hi, i need some help setting up bazaar.  What webspace should i use?
<spiv> You can use bazaar.launchpad.net
<daviey> thanks
<spiv> daviey: https://code.launchpad.net/ has some information about hosting branches on launchpad.
<daviey> thanks
<daviey> I have my public ssh key on launchpad but i'm getting bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
* spiv looks
<spiv> daviey: it's failing to authenticate.
<daviey> i see that :P
<spiv> What's your launchpad user ID?
<daviey> <-----
<spiv> I don't see a "daviey" account in launchpad, but that's what you're trying to connect as.
<daviey> try davewalker
<spiv> Ah.
<spiv> Then you need to use davewalker as your username for bazaar.launchpad.net
<daviey> doh!
<spiv> Either by setting it in your ~/.ssh/config, or just by putting "davewalker@" in the URL.
<spiv> i.e. sftp://davewalker@bazaar.launchpad.net/...
<daviey> i did the latter - maybe i should go to bed 0:45 - silly mistakes
<nixternal> how do I make a team the subteam of another?
<nixternal> I think I just found out :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89100 in launchpad "Can't see original support requesters username by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89100
<nixternal> ok, maybe I didn't. anyone know how, let me know, thanks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89105 in launchpad "please suppress milestone/release lists on project page unless they're non-empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89109 in launchpad "Bug reported by me, is not by me" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89109
* beuno grins about launchpad beta font size and color
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89118 in rosetta "Show number of untranslated in package list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89118
* Hobbsee has a COMPLAINT!
<Hobbsee> Example Project 1 and Example Project 2 are far less interesting than contributing to Fooix the Wonder-Toaster.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89127 in launchpad ""Working on" list should include each bug only once" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89144 in malone "[beta]  Inital reporter hidden by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89145 in malone "[beta]  No link to report new bug on the same package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89146 in malone "[beta]  Use AJAX for the bug filing form" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89147 in malone "[beta]  No way to change product/package once at bug filing form" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89147
<lando> hey all im having an issue logging in to the ubuntu wiki. i am however logged in to launchpad. when i try and login to the ubuntu wiki i am using my email addy and password which is the same as my launchpad account.. any help would be much appreciated
<lando> i think what i need is some admin intervention. anyone in here an admin?
<Lathiat> tried just your username?
<lando> yep
<lando> Lathiat: would you happen to know if i need to reactivate an ubuntu wiki account where i can find an admin to help me out?
<lando> Lathiat: and would it be a launchpad admin or an ubuntu wiki admin?
<Lathiat> im not the right person to ask sorry :)
<lando> oh its cool
<lando> just really want to get involved and this is just giving me a headache
<stub> lando: Can you log into lanchpad.net ?
<lando> yes i can
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89150 in soyuz "sync-source should not assume 0 is the lowest version number possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89150
<lando> i made the mistake of disabling my wiki account but would like it reactivated. 
<lando> looked around and read that i need an admin to help me out
<stub> lando: ok. I don't think many people can recover the wiki account. I think you need to email rt@admin.canonical.com and open a ticket with the sysadmins.
<lando> stub: i see... much thanks for the help ... hopefully this helps
<mdke_> we *really* need to remove the possibility of disabling wiki accounts :(
<mdke_> this is becoming a frequently asked question
<stub> I think there is an open bug on it. Moin hacking isn't fun though.
<mdke_> really?
<lando> stub: should i just forget it and try with a diff. name and email addy? hate to bother to much 
<mdke> lando: maybe Spads is around and can help you out
<mdke> he's been known to be around at this time of day :)
<lando> mdke: how would i contact him
<mdke> lando: just see if he notices that we called his name
<lando> k
<mdke> stub: yes, bug 6283
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6283 in launchpad "Disabling the account thru Wiki causes more harm than good. That option should be nuked." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6283 - Assigned to Andrew Bennetts (spiv)
<mdke> the bug refers to https://launchpad.canonical.com/FixingDisabledWikiUsers but that's not available to us
<mdke> but maybe stub can find the answer
<stub> rt won't hurt either - if i'm correct they have had to do it a number of times before and just involves removing a file from the server.
<mdke> you need to edit a file and change "1" to "0"
<mdke> I would have thought
<stub> that wiki page tells the admins the steps needed to fix the account
<mdke> ah
<lando> stub: so i should reply to that bug ticket and email rt? is that correct?
<stub> Just email rt giving them your launchpad username and the url of that wiki page in case you get an admin who hasn't done this before
<stub> And you can rant on the bug if you think it will be cathartic.
<lando> k thanks 
<lando> heh ill try rt first
* mdke goes to look up cathartic
<carlos> morning
<sabdfl> carlos: hi. do we have any preliminary results on the performance impact of the new db structures in rosetta?
<carlos> sabdfl: not yet, because Feisty is being imported right now
<carlos> so the performance is being reduced 
<carlos> The only thing I know is that exports are faster
<sabdfl> uh-oh
<carlos> kiko took a look to the OOPs list and seems like it's smaller, but not too much, but we will know once Feisty imports are done
<thumper> for those of you that use launchpad for hosting or mirroring bzr branches, you'll soon notice (or now if you are a beta tester) that the url's no longer have +branch
<thumper> so the url for looking at a branch and downloading it are now much more similar
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89169 in launchpad-publisher "I get a 403 for some files in archive.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89169
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> Any idea when Feisty templates will be translatable please? :)
<oojah> They are now aren't they?
<Yannig> Well, I can see them but it's all purple so I guess an update is necessary, isn't it?
<Yannig> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+lang/oc for me
<dholbach> hiya - can somebody take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/3783 please?
<carlos> oojah: no, they are not yet ready, although we start showing them
<carlos> Yannig: we hope everything will be imported at the end of the weekend
<carlos> mrevell: is preparing an email to announce that
<Yannig> Thanks carlos :)
<carlos> np
<oojah> Sorry, my mistake. I obviously didn't read the emails closely enough.
<Yannig> Bye :)
<mrevell> dholbach: I think that stub looks after project renames.
<dholbach> mrevell: it's a product
<dholbach> the ticket is a bit unclear on that
<lifeless> renames can be done by the owner
<lifeless> IIRC
<mrevell> dholbach: According to the ticket, kiko's looking at atm
<dholbach> ah good
<mrevell> dholbach: I'll see if I can get it pushed through, though.
<dholbach> lifeless: not of everything afaik - I had to file such a ticket myself
* Hobbsee wonders if it's a bug or a feature that beta. links dont repoint to launchpad.net links, if the user does nto have beta access.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: It's something we've discussed. It's probably best thought of as a bug.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: right.  it's getting rather annoying.  do you know offhand if it's filed?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Not off-hand. I can check though. Just a sec.
<Hobbsee> okay
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I can't see it. I'll report it.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: okay, cool
* Hobbsee fixes more of kubuntu in the meantime
<mrevell> bug 89183
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89183 in launchpad "beta URLs don't redirect to production if person is not in beta team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89183 in launchpad "beta URLs don't redirect to production if person is not in beta team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89183
<mooey> can anyone join launchpad-beta-testers? :-)
<carlos> mooey: yes, please follow the instructions at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2007-February/001023.html
<Ubugtu> New bug: #2938 in rosetta "Translation template listing has no particular sort order" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89186 in rosetta "Please add a "choose" in the distro template list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89186
<mooey> thank you, carlos 
<carlos> you are welcome
<mooey> mrevell, do i need to email you or can i promise on here that i won't take any screenshots? :-)
<mrevell> mooey: It'd be cool if you could email me, please :)
<mrevell> matthew.revell@canonical.conm
<mrevell> erm, .com
<mrevell> yo bac
<bac> mrevell: morning
<mooey> mrevell, sent :-)
<mrevell> mooey: thanks :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89188 in rosetta "Please, add a "search" funcion in the templates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89188
<mrevell> Hey chaps - reckon the Ubuntu wiki is the best place for the User Meeting agenda?
<Fujitsu> mrevell: No! Let's put it on wiki.launchpad.canonical.com. The best place for a user-oriented thing, obviously :P
<Hobbsee> mrevell: for which meeting?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I'm going to do a weekly (or possibly monthly) Launchpad users meeting
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I'm about to announce it but wanna get the blank agenda up first
<mrevell> Fujitsu: :)
<Hobbsee> well, if you put it on devpad, no mortal will be able to get to it.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ubuntu wiki's probably smart - people actually have accounts to that
<mrevell> yup
<mrevell> cool
<mrevell> thanks
<pochu> mrevell: also you can put it on the topic ;)
<mrevell> pochu: Yeah, will do :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: then you get the fun of evil timezones.
<Hobbsee> particularly if you want someone like Fujitsu there.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yeah, I was discussing this with Fujitsu and others last night. Gonna have to be a rolling thing
<mrevell> Hobbsee: So, the next one could be 21:00 UTC, or later
<Hobbsee> mrevell: that's your most sane time, it seems.  you miss all of asia that way, but you get most others
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: And why on earth would they want me!?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yeah, every time will be bad for someone, so I reckon one at 09:00 UTC would be good too
<Hobbsee> mrevell: yes, true, in general you want the euro/american timezone, to get the majority of people
<Hobbsee> australians are used to living in a bastard timezone
<mrevell> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> it's one of the reasons i want to move to europe some day.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: why wouldnt they?
<ddaa> Hello folks.
<Hobbsee> hi ddaa 
<Fujitsu> Because all I do is grumble, and work out ways to work around the release nomination restrictions using the email interface?
<ddaa> I guess Malone now qualifies as a "really advanced tool"
<Fujitsu> ddaa: Why?
<ddaa> since I do not really understand, or see the use for, all this "release nomination" stuff.
<Fujitsu> It's fairly useful, except for the restrictions.
<Fujitsu> However, as I discovered this morning, they're rather easy to work around. Great security implementation.
<ddaa> I got no doubt people consider a froboizer fairly useful. Doesn't tell me a thing about what it's useful FOR :)
<ddaa> frobnication, obviously...
<Fujitsu> How else are we in Ubuntu meant to track bugs in stable releases, ddaa? Without release management stuff, we'd have no chance.
<ddaa> Fujitsu: so it's just a way to say record the status of a bug in different distroreleases/productseries of a same distro/product?
<Fujitsu> Pretty much.
<Fujitsu> While imposing restrictions which hamper usage unless you'
<Fujitsu> *you're a core-dev.
<ddaa> Fujitsu: I think launchpad has a pretty good track records of not getting permissions right, at first :)
<ddaa> Would probably be a good thing for 1.1 or 2.0, or whatnot: make the whole permission system understandable and controllable...
<ddaa> But do not take my word for, I have zero influence on this sort of roadmap.
<mrevell> mooey: sorted
<mooey> mrevell, sweet thanks
* mrevell lunch
<ddaa> Fujitsu: I thought the nomination stuff was a tool to do release management.
<ddaa> "Yes, we plan to fix this in that release"
<Fujitsu> The nomination stuff adds a task for the release.
<ddaa> in which case it makes sense to put restrictions
<ddaa> as in "future release"
<Fujitsu> In Ubuntu, it's primarily used for past releases. I'd expect it to be limited to core-devs for main and restricted, but you'd think that universe/multiverse uploaders would have permission to do it for such packages.
<ddaa> I see.
<ddaa> I start to see why it was so late in delivery.
<Fujitsu> Why?
<ddaa> sounds like it got a lot of complicate corner cases.
* Hobbsee woul dhave thoguht restricting it to ubuntu-dev would not have caused the problem.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It's restricted to the Driver of a product/distro at the moment.
<Hobbsee> i mean, that still means that someone from motu can touch a main package, but that can happen anyway - aka, sponsorship
<Hobbsee> ah
<ddaa> sponsorship?
<Ng> launchpadders - is it just me or is beta serving up gzipped, zero byte responses sometimes today? only happens every few clicks
<Hobbsee> ddaa: ie, core dev sponsoring a motu upload to main, or whatever.
<ddaa> Ng: there was some obscure report of someone with that problem before.
<Fujitsu> And what devastating damage to the world it would cause to have a rogue MOTU (and how likely is that?) adding a release task to a package in main... Perish the thought.
<ddaa> Ng: I have not been through my daily email yet, so I do not know if there was any new discussion of this today.
<Ng> ddaa: ok, well it seems to be happening to me ;(
<ddaa> Ng: best to file a bug with all the details you can. In particular with details of the browser/OS you use. Or a dump of the http request that causes it.
<ddaa> IIRC the report I saw said something about "netscape"
<ddaa> Fujitsu: I do not want to get issues of Ubuntu governance.
<ddaa> * get into issues
<Fujitsu> I doubt it's Ubuntu governance. More Launchpad-dictated governance.
<ddaa> Fujitsu: maybe it's a bug in launchpad, maybe it actually reflect a (maybe ill-conceived) requirement from Ubuntu... I do not know.
<ddaa> Fujitsu: what does BjornT says about this permission problem?
<Fujitsu> I've not spoken to him about it.
<ddaa> He's the bug tracking master nowadays. He's the one to talk to about these issues.
<Fujitsu> OK, thanks.
<Ng> ddaa: filed. I've also got LiveHTTPHeaders open, so if it happens again I should get headers
<Ng> ahaha
<BjornT> Fujitsu: i think the main problem is that we haven't thought much about how to handle main and universe bugs differently.
<Ng> it happened again when I submitted the bug
<BjornT> Fujitsu: i think it should be possible to have different people having permission to handle universe bugs, as well as (possibly) making it possible to say, "we don't care, let anyone do anything"
<Fujitsu> BjornT: That would be the ideal situation, yes.
<BjornT> Fujitsu: i'll create a placeholder spec for it, and will push for it to be discussed at the next lp sprint. atm we're quite busy, so i don't think it's something that we can address in the short term :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89194 in launchpad "beta sending gzipped, zero byte replies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89194
<Ng> any launchpadders around atm?
<salgado> Ng, yep, plenty of them. ;)
<mooey> hm. there are bugs on my 'reported bugs' page that i haven't reported
<BjornT> mooey: that's probably because of bug 76345
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76345 in malone "Search incorrectly treats any bugtask creator as the "reporter"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76345
<mooey> BjornT, indeed it is. i looked at first but couldn't find an existing bug, when I went to report it launchpad correctly informed me that it might be a dupe of that bug which is great :-)
<mooey> but the circumstances are different so i'm not sure its the same bug
<mooey> the bug i'm being marked as reported i dont think i have ever touched
<mooey> none of the activity logs show me as having refiled it
<mooey> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/~chris-vault5/+reportedbugs bug 23816
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23816 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "[i915]  GL screensavers only drawn on top 1/3 of screen" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/23816
* BjornT takes a look
<BjornT> mooey: unfortunately, the activity log doesn't show everything :(
<BjornT> mooey: if you look at https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-i810/+bug/23816/+editstatus you can see that you're the one that reported that the bug existed in that package.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23816 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "[i915]  GL screensavers only drawn on top 1/3 of screen" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<BjornT> mooey: (in the "Details" portlet at the bottom left)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76345 in malone "Search incorrectly treats any bugtask creator as the "reporter"" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76345
<mooey> oh
<mooey> i dont remember poking that bug, but i must have done :-)
<mooey> i'll add it to bug 76345, thanks BjornT 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76345 in malone "Search incorrectly treats any bugtask creator as the "reporter"" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76345
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Launchpad users and developers | Next user meeting: Wed 7 March 2007, 1700UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 8 Mar 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<kiko> sabdfl, major performance improvements on +translate!!!
<sabdfl> i saw! OOPS count down 80%, right?
<kiko> some 40 timeouts only, and we haven't even stopped importing
<kiko> yeah!
<sabdfl> well done all
<kiko> I need to get stub to look into it and see if he can squeeze anything out of the monster
<sabdfl> and this is just phase1
<kiko> otherwise I'll be doing the joining queries together thing I have half-baked
<ddaa> salgado: I'm going to fix the conflicts on launchpad/hct-cleanup right now, anything else blocking your review?
<salgado> ddaa, nothing
<ddaa> it's pretty mechanical conflicts... some stuff added by tim near something I removed, conflict with action label cleanup by sabdfl, and conflict with lp:url removal by flacoste...
<ddaa> salgado: conflict resolution uploaded. Waiting for review.
<ddaa> actually, going for lunch, but still waiting for review :)
<ddaa> salgado: ping?
<salgado> ddaa, pong
<ddaa> salgado: can you review hct-cleanup today?
<salgado> ddaa, probably, although I won't guarantee
<dneary> Hi
<ddaa> okay, I won't my breath.
<dneary> I'm looking to get a review of a .pot upload to Rosetta fast-tracked - who should I talk to?
<ddaa> carlos: ping ^
<ddaa> danilos: ping ^
<dneary> ddaa: ddaannkke
<carlos> dneary: unfortunatelly, I cannot give it more priority than Feisty imports so it will take a while...
<carlos> dneary: I can approve it right now
<dneary> carlos: It's qtwengophone.pot
<carlos> but it will need to wait
<dneary> I'm not sure if I've done the best thing - we have some translations too - should I have uploaded the lot?
<dneary> Or just the .pot?
<dneary> carlos: It's been in the queue for over 48 hours
<carlos> is better if you upload everything, but let's handle it first and they upload the .po files
<carlos> dneary: hmmm
<dneary> Will the .po files need review?
<carlos> if you use language code as filename 'es.po' 'fr.po', etc.. no, it will be approved automatically
<dneary> And it'll find the right project,
<dneary> ?
<carlos> dneary: why are you uploading it in 2.1 instead of trunk?
<dneary> carlos: We're making a stable release off 2.1 and theh trunk is quite far away from that now
<carlos> dneary: if you use the right path, yes, anyway is better to do the upload directly into the potemplate I'm going to approve
<dneary> We have some issues to work out with doing development on different branches
<carlos> ok
<carlos> just checking
<carlos> to be sure that is exactly what you wanted
<dneary> carlos: How do I do that? I am pretty new to rosetta
<carlos> let me approve the .pot file
<carlos> dneary: it's approved now.
<dneary> Thanks carlos
<carlos> the import will take a while to happen (we have a queue of 50000 files right now)
<carlos> dneary: you can use https://launchpad.net/wengophone/2.1/+pots/qtwengophone/+upload
<carlos> to upload the .po files you have
<carlos> and they will be automatically approved
<dneary> Please ignore the .pot uploaded by the bot - there are some bugs to be worked out there
<dneary> Great! Thanks you
<carlos> which bot?
<dneary> There are two other qtopenwengo .pot files awaiting review
<dneary> For the trunk
<carlos> oh, I saw it
<carlos> should I delete them?
<carlos> dneary: what about the .po files?
<carlos> dneary: there are some ones coming from the bot
<dneary> Ah
<dneary> Let me figure that out - I didn't see them
<dneary> (I was filtering on .pots)
<dneary> When can we expect a search/filter function for the import queue?
<carlos> I started preparing that a while ago, but it's stalled right now, I'm trying to finish all my open branches so I hope the answer to your question is quite soon
<carlos> so you can see only the entries for wengophone
<carlos> from your product url space
<carlos> something like https://translations.launchpad.net/wengophone/+translation-import-queue
<dneary> carlos: Thanks :)
<dneary> And thanks for your help
<dneary> It'll let me get a move-on here
<oojah> carlos: That sounds like a good idea.
<mrevell> have a good weekend peeps
<Lutin> hay
<kiko> oi
<Lutin> sabdfl: ping => any news from the guy (lutin on lauchpad) you mailed on monday ?
<sabdfl> Lutin: done
<mdke_> is it ok if I unsubscribe launchpad-betatesters from bug 82344? it's annoying to get bugmail abuot something without asking for it
<Ubugtu> Bug 82344 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/82344 is private
#launchpad 2007-03-03
<Lutin> sabdfl: thanks :)
<lbm> any lp admins online?
<Lutin> sabdfl: btw, could you also change my mail adress from lutin-@ubuntu.com to lutin@ubuntu.com please ?
<Hobbsee> Lutin: it's suggested you file a support request for such things...
<Lutin> Hobbsee: I did, and he changed my lp nick but seems to have forgotten the mail change ;)
<Hobbsee> Lutin: ah.  not sure if they autosync.
<Lutin> Hobbsee: I think they don't, given LaserJock's mail adress
<Hobbsee> ah
<Lutin> heh, need some sleep. see you alter guys
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89360 in launchpad "Font color does not have enough contrast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89375 in launchpad "LP beta: Missing navigation links on translation page." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89376 in launchpad "LP beta: Opera doubles down on "Help"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89376
<SEJeff> Can anyone help me figure out why launchpad isn't letting me file bugs against the kernel image package? Especially since I'm trying to report an oops
<BjornT> SEJeff: sure. on which page are you trying to file the bug?
<SEJeff> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/i386/linux-image-2.6.20-9-generic/2.6.20-9.16
<BjornT> SEJeff: hmm. it really should be easier to file a bug from that page, atm it's not intuitive.
<BjornT> SEJeff: the thing is that the bug should be filed on the corresponding source package in ubuntu.
<BjornT> SEJeff: so you have to start with following the link to the feisty source package on the bottom of the page
<SEJeff> BjornT: Seriously, it doesn't make sense. A UI that is so unintuitive, a non-newb can't figure out how to file a bug is kind of stupid
<SEJeff> How does the lp team expect newbies to file bugs? </launchpad-rant>
<BjornT> SEJeff: from there you have to follow the link to the linux-source-2.6.20 package on the top of the page, and there you should have a "report a bug" link on the left
<LaserJock> generally you wouldn't start from that page though
<BjornT> SEJeff: how did you end up at that page to begin with?
<SEJeff> package search for linux-image
<LaserJock> generaly you'd start from launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug or the source package page
<SEJeff> Actually, wouldn't a new user start at launchpad.net and then click ubuntu to file a bug against "ubuntu"? Or am I incorrect?
<SEJeff> LaserJock: But thanks, I'll bookmark that
<LaserJock> yes, exactly
<LaserJock> that's what the url above is
<LaserJock> that's what you get when you start at launchpad and click on the file a bug against ubuntu
<SEJeff> LaserJock: I see it now. My workflow was: Go to lp.net, see "The Ubuntu Distro" click, search for packages, ...
<LaserJock> right, but you still should have been ok
<SEJeff> I skipped over the bugs link at the top left
<SEJeff> Thanks
<BjornT> SEJeff: i agree that it should be possible to file a bug using your workflow as well.
<LaserJock> it is though, he just went too far :-)
<BjornT> that's one way of looking at it :)
<SEJeff> LaserJock: Is there a RFE page for launchpad?
<SEJeff> Because that seems like something a normal user would do
<LaserJock> BjornT: it would only make sense really to have a link where he was if it was "File a bug against this version"
<LaserJock> BjornT: which would be cool
<LaserJock> becuase filing a bug from that page would indicate you are interested in a particular version
<BjornT> SEJeff: for small features like this it's easiest to file a bug at https://launchpad.net/malone/+filebug
<SEJeff> I understand that apport + the kernel patches and core_pattern are all supposed to be magic, but when it doesn't work, that is a pain
<SEJeff> I was really hoping that apport would catch the oops and report it, but it caught something and then killed itsself
<LaserJock> how is it a pain?
<BjornT> LaserJock: yeah, it could be useful to include the package version there.
<SEJeff> LaserJock: Because a fairly straightforward workflow leads to an insensitive Bugs link. I almost decided to not even report the oops because of that actually
<LaserJock> I don't really understand
<LaserJock> you just overlooked the filebug link
<SEJeff> ok. When glancing over lp.net, I missed bugs
<SEJeff> Correct
<SEJeff> And saw the most prominent Ubuntu Distribution on the page
<SEJeff> So of course, I want to file a bug against Ubuntu, so I click it
<SEJeff> But that leads to a dead end
<BjornT> LaserJock: i think the thing is that SEJeff thought that he should file a bug on the specific version of the package. and it's easy to overlook the filebug link if you have your mind set on navigating to the binary package.
<SEJeff> Well when you are using feisty and a previous kernel didn't break... you *should* file against a specific version
<SEJeff> Or am I again wrong in thinking like this?
<SEJeff> It seems logical
<LaserJock> yep, we don't file against versions
<SEJeff> ok, thanks
<LaserJock> we file against a source package and that's pretty much it
<SEJeff> Im used to bugzilla
<LaserJock> I'd *love* to see the ability to file against a specific version
<LaserJock> I'm not sure what would happen if the bug applied to more than one version
<BjornT> LaserJock: once upon a time we tried to cover that by using something called "infestations", but we removed it since it was too complicated
<SEJeff> LaserJock: I'm perplexed that it doesn't support a feature so obvious for a BTS
<BjornT> SEJeff: it has been discussed quite a lot of times. and so the the outcome has been, that the version information should be put in the bug description
<BjornT> we might consider adding a specific version field, though.
<BjornT> s/so/so far/
<SEJeff> BjornT: Launchpad is a good idea and will probably be pretty good. I've heard decent things about the beta, but that it is really slow
<LaserJock> SEJeff: it's pretty much the same for me
<BjornT> SEJeff: yeah, we're currently working on trying to make it faster.
<SEJeff> BjornT: Sure. Writing code is always the easy part. Debugging / Optimizing is always the hard part
<LaserJock> for me LP works best when URL driven
<SEJeff> BjornT: Do you develop lp? If so I have a question
<LaserJock> so maybe I don't notice the speed
<BjornT> yeah. and the thing is, the speed problem isn't a problem with the code, it's mostly a problem that several small files need to be fetched by the browser for each page over ssl (which means that most browser won't cache the files)
<BjornT> SEJeff: yeah, i'm an lp developer.
<SEJeff> BjornT: People always gripe about lp being non OSS, but no-one ever says a word (because they are too ignorant) about Redhat Network.
<SEJeff> Mark's grand scheme seems to be towards Ubuntu / Canonical sustaining itsself
<SEJeff> Is lp, or some restricted feature of it, your equivalent of RHN
<SEJeff> As in value added features to customers such as management, inventory, etc
<BjornT> SEJeff: well, we do intend to release lp as open source one day, but it will probably take a while, and it will probably be done in steps, so that we release one bit at a time.
<SEJeff> BjornT: Really!?
<LaserJock> seems more like seperate project rather than value added
<SEJeff> lp seems like it could actually give Canonical an edge in smoe areas
<LaserJock> SEJeff: yes, Mark said that from the beginning I think
<SEJeff> being a "meta-bts"
<SEJeff> Of course it is his choice, but why keep it closed at all then? Surely the code isn't that ugly
<BjornT> SEJeff: yeah, it's even in the faq: https://launchpad.net/faq
<LaserJock> part of it, IMO, is that we really don't want a bunch of Launchpads floating around
<LaserJock> the idea was to pull together projects
<LaserJock> so many distros and software projects use Launchpad
<SEJeff> LaserJock: That will always happen in OSS unless the project has a clear direction and encourages participation. Inkscape is a perfect example of fostering a community
<SEJeff> But you guys have people like Jono working for you. He knows much more about communities than I do
<LaserJock> right, but we are seeing it already, some of it might be because LP isn't OSS
<BjornT> yeah, LaserJock is right. the main reason at this time is that we don't other launchpad's popping up, since it's designed so that everything should be in the same database.
<SEJeff> Fair enough
<SEJeff> You should poke mark into saying that directly so the free software nazis will stop complaining
<SEJeff> Because that is perfectly valid
<LaserJock> BjornT: are there any plans on making +filebug-advanced more ... advanced?
<BjornT> LaserJock: no specific plans atm, but i do agree that it should be more "advanced", otherwise it's not much different from the normal filebug page. what would you like to see on it?
<BjornT> it might be that we get rid of that page eventuall, and integrate it into the normal filebug page
<LaserJock> BjornT: well, Version: would certainly be one that'd probably get used
<SEJeff> BjornT: LaserJock Thanks for answering my questions
<LaserJock> certainly ... probably 
<LaserJock> I need to stop redoing my sentence half way through
<LaserJock> SEJeff: np
<LaserJock> BjornT: perhaps being able to subscribe or assignee directly from there
<LaserJock> BjornT: perhaps Release: but that might not be as helpful as Version:
<LaserJock> BjornT: mostly I'd love to see package-specific text when filing a bug. I've seen a few bugs floating around for that
<LaserJock> but that'd probably be more appropriate for the simple +filebug
<BjornT> yeah, the package specific text should be on the normal +filebug page.
<LaserJock> oh, another one could be which binary package
<LaserJock> for source package that produce quite a few binaries sometimes it's not obvious which one the user is talking about
<LaserJock> but that might be confusing if you have to put in source package then binary package
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89392 in launchpad "+addpackage form makes no sense" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89392
<BjornT> LaserJock: yeah. we used to fields for both binary and source package, but we ended up removing the binary one to make things simpler to understand.
<LaserJock> how is that handled now? if a person puts in a binary package (when binary package != source package) does it automatically find the source package?
<BjornT> LaserJock: yeah. and the entered binary package gets added to the description.
<LaserJock> yeah, I think I remember that
<LaserJock> oh sure
<LaserJock> ok, then scratch that suggestion
<LaserJock> BjornT: what about being able to add and attachment from there?
<LaserJock> *an
<BjornT> LaserJock: yes, that's planned. but it will be possible to add an attachment also from the simple +filebug.
<LaserJock> well, hmm
<LaserJock> it would seem like you could indeed fold them together and then have an "Advanced" drop-down for a few "extras"
<BjornT> yeah, i think that would be better actually.
* BjornT goes to get some breakfast
<Ubugtu> New bug: #30856 in malone "would like to be able to add attachment(s) while filing the bug" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30856
<sabdfl> Lutin: that's a different group
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89476 in malone "busted permissions: cannot unsubscribe ubuntu-security when private" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89476
<lbm> any lp admins online?
<kiko> lbm, yeah?
<lbm> kiko: let me pm you
<Rinchen> ping danilos
<Rinchen> or Ping Kiko
<Rinchen> if either of you happen to be working, I've been looking at a translate issue with a package.  The reporter is working with the maintainer but the assigned to (etc) needs some loving.  82506 and 75337
<Rinchen> Not sure myself how best to set it.  Thanks.
<Rinchen> maintainer says it's an upstream issue. yippee
<pochu> heya effie_jayx :)
<effie_jayx> hey :D
#launchpad 2007-03-04
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89607 in launchpad "LP beta: Opera tabs move down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #37447 in malone "Suggest possible duplicate bugs based on keywords/strings" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #30307 in malone "Use terms from duplicate bugs to return originals in searches" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30307
<Zic> hello
<Zic> I have a problem with my account in launchpad I reported some many bugs and my karma decreases to 204>175,
<Fujitsu> Zic: Did this occur a couple of days ago?
<Zic> Fujitsu: This occur ~2days
<Fujitsu> Zic: That was a fix for a karma-caching bug, and affected most people.
<Fujitsu> (the drop was deliberate)
<Zic> ah okay :)
<Zic> thanks
<stone-unix> anybody who care about the launchpad.net ubuntu translation interface? i have a bug/annoyance concerning doing translation work to report.
<stone-unix> the annoyance greatly affected my work as a free contributor of chinese translation of ubuntu.
<lifeless> stone-unix: its the weekend, so probably they aren't around. I suggest filing a bug - they do get attended to.
<stone-unix> so, where should i report to?
<lifeless> launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<kiko> or in the case of translations
<kiko> launchpad.net/rosetta/+filebug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89643 in launchpad "launchpad web layout annoyance when translating the ubuntu project.  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89643
<stone-unix> New bug: #89643 is reported by me. :)
<kiko> stone-unix, that's a known bug, and it's already fixed
<kiko> just not rolled out
<kiko> oh, actually not
<kiko> I misread
<stone-unix> bug or not?
<stone-unix> kiko
<kiko> wow
<kiko> that is definitely a bug
<kiko> but how have  never seen that!
<stone-unix> please refer to the image i attached
<stone-unix> well, if the message is short, you will get no chance seeing this
<stone-unix> only when the message is very long, you will see that.
<kiko> stone-unix, so I'm wondering whether this is related to a bug fixed by carlos where we didn't wrap certain messages
<stone-unix> maybe the same
<kiko> it sure looks like it
<stone-unix> if you see that bug, didn't carlos fix that?
<kiko> well it's not in production yet
<stone-unix> how that happens again?
<stone-unix> oh
<stone-unix> back with chatzilla
<kiko> I guess you didn't want to be different any longer. :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #40173 in malone "When filing a bug, the popup package search should show package descriptions" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #54801 in malone "Shouldn't be possible to change status/assignee/importance/milestone of a duplicate bug" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54801
<stone-unix> are those two bugs related to mine?
<kiko> not really -- just bugs that I updated statuses
<stone-unix> oh, i see
<arj> is there something wrong with launchpad atm.? I get permission denied (public key). It worked fine yesterday
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> arj, trying to push a branch?
<arj> yes
<kiko> that's unusual
<kiko> arj, and this exact public key is registered against your account, right? just sanity checking
<arj> yes
<arj> I did a lot of changes yesterday and when I woke up today and tried to push another one it didn't work. I havn't changed anything in the meantime
<arj> my username is anders-gnulinux if that helps
<kiko> lemme see
<kiko> arj, hmmm, how odd. I can't see any GPG keys associated with your account at https://launchpad.net/~anders-gnulinux
<kiko> does that make sense?
<arj> yes
<arj> but it uses my ssh key
<kiko> and I need to take my medicine
* kiko shakes head
<kiko> let me try and find someone with access to the servers
<kiko> wow, mms looks pretty cool
<arj> thanks :)
<ddaa> arj: before I get to check, can you please make absolutely sure that the ssh key you are currently using is the one registered with your launchpad account?
<ddaa> 99% of the time people get this sort of error because they _really_ have the auth wrong.
<ddaa> arj: please reset your public key in launchpad
<ddaa> betcha it's gonna fix it
<arj> hmm
<arj> worked fine now
<arj> that's strange
<ddaa> arj: you changed anything?
<arj> I added the host in .ssh/config and changed the push command to make sure it used the correct key
<arj> I'm terribly sorry about that
<ddaa> no problem
<arj> I have no idea why it worked yesterday
<ddaa> people always get confused about public key auth
<ddaa> actually, there's a bug filed about giving better error messages when the auth fails
<ddaa> bug 85392
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85392 in launchpad-bazaar "better sftp server error reporting" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85392
<hacked_kernel> When opening an OpenGL screensaver it crashes???
<hacked_kernel> Any ideas about this?
<ddaa> hacked_kernel: you'd get better helped if you asked in an ubuntu-specific channel, I guess.
<ddaa> this channel is just about Launchpad.
<hacked_kernel> ddaa: Thanks
<paul__> Is there a problem with launchpad right now? I can't login (if I give bad password it tells me, but if I give good one, then it returns but it still shows me 'Log in' in upper-right)
<paul__> rebooted the computer and was log in automatically
<parsek> how can i change my launcpad accounts name?
<pochu> parsek: launchpad.net/~youraccount/+edit
<parsek> thx
<pochu> np :)
<parsek> where does kubuntu send the bugreport it makes when some program crashes (kubuntu 7.04 (pre-release))?
<pochu> parsek: it should notify in the tray icon
<parsek> it just gathered info and send it then it opened launchpad site so i could register or log in (i had forgetted my password so i don`t know what it does then)
<pochu> parsek: probably /var/crash/
<pochu> though I'm not sure
<parsek> bye, and thanks
<arekm> hello, suppose that some project wants to use launchpad.net as bugs database; is there access to database dump of bugreports for that project later? in case when project want to switch to other bug tracking software some time later?
<SteveA> there is.  it's not automatic yet -- it needs someone to run a script on the server and send out the data
<SteveA> we'll be hooking it up to the UI soon
<arekm> good, we (pld linux) are thinking about switching to launchpad...
<arekm> are per project vhosts supported? (launchpad.pld-linux.org for example)
<SteveA> no, not until we have openid working
<SteveA> I'm interested though... what would you want to put on launchpad.pld-linux.org ?
<arekm> just as alias for launchpad.net to use own domain for the thing
<Kuhrscher> Good evening
<Kuhrscher> Is the translation import for Feisty already finished?
<Kuhrscher> I noticed that almost all translations of KOffice are incomplete although the last change (import) was on March 4th...
<kiko> Kuhrscher, nothing suggests to me it is finished yet..
<Kuhrscher> Sorry if I am too early with import bugs, I just rember the problems with KOffice the last two releases ;-)
<kiko> Kuhrscher, there's way too much data in rosetta, which causes processes like this to be slow. we've got a big refactoring planned to make things faster, it is really annoying that things delay as they do right now
<Kuhrscher> No problem so far. Do you already know when it is reasonable to start looking for failed imports?
<Kuhrscher> The last two releases there have been a lot of problems with the KDE upstream translations. This time we should try to fix these before the teams start to translate...
<kiko> Kuhrscher, I'm not sure yet. the interface tells me 37000 files remain to be translated, which is a /lot/
<kiko> we need to check with carlos about this tomorrow 
<kiko> I was hoping it would be faster
<Kuhrscher> Ok, thanks. Do we have some time to check the imports before the translation is opened?
<Kuhrscher> Or at least the imports we had problems with the last two releases?
<kiko> yeah, it should be fine to separate some time before we do the official opening, sure.
<Kuhrscher> Ok, perhaps we will know more tomorrow ;-)
<Kuhrscher> Bye
#launchpad 2008-02-25
<nhaines> Fujitsu: It worked!  Thanks so much!  :D
<Fujitsu> nhaines: No problem.
<nhaines> I might be able to start packaging other things after all!  ;)
<nhaines> Hmm, actually, it doesn't appear to have built a binary package.
<Fujitsu> It has.
<Fujitsu> The binary won't be visible until :20, however.
<Fujitsu> The UI is confusing in this respect. That will hopefully be improved next release.
<nhaines> Oh!  Well, that's good to know then!  :)
<nhaines> Binary listings update at every :20, then?
<Fujitsu> New sources and binaries are published at :00, :20, :40.
<Fujitsu> That's why it wouldn't build until after :00. Your PPA hadn't actually been published yet, so it couldn't grab a package list from it.
<nhaines> Oh!  That all makes sense!  Yes, and I even see it correctly built a _all.deb, so everything's perfect.
<Fujitsu> Very good.
<nhaines> Can I make it build for hardy, too?  There shouldn't be any changes necessary.
<Fujitsu> nhaines: Of course. However, the version number must be different. You may want to look into autoppa.
<CharlesEdwardPax> Does anyone have any knowledge they would like to share regarding how "Featured Projects" are selected on the Launchpad front page?
<nhaines> Fujitsu: version must be different.  I will do a Google search on autoppa.
<nhaines> CharlesEdwardPax: They are handpicked by the launchpad team.
<CharlesEdwardPax> Oh, that pretty neat the. I'm a developer for Gladex and I just noticed yesterday our project is on the list. Very cool.
<CharlesEdwardPax> Thank
<CharlesEdwardPax> you
<LaserJock> I just registered a project that uses svn. I edited the source of "trunk" and gave it the URL. Is that the right way to get the vcsimport?
<LaserJock> and do I need to "ask a question" to get it tested?
<lifeless> please ask a question
<lifeless> that ensures the right people have a notification that it is actually cared about
<LaserJock> righteo
<ubotu> New bug: #195275 in malone "0 bytes attachments make files not to be attached" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195275
<xanalogica> new to launchpad; can't find how to change my settings (pgp key) after logging in;  "action" menu mentioned in launchpad docs just after logging in on root page is not there.  help?
<nhaines> Try https://launchpad.net/+me/+editpgpkeys
<nhaines> (You can find this while logged in on your own user page)
<Fujitsu> xanalogica: The actions menu mentioned is on https://launchpad.net/people/+me
<xanalogica> says "Lost something?" no such URL.  How can I get to my own user page.  I go to https://launchpad.net and log in successfully but I don't see anything related to me.
<Fujitsu> Or use nhaines's URL, but with a /people before the /+me
<Fujitsu> xanalogica: You can probably click your name in the top right-hand corner to get to that page.
<xanalogica> ah, using that url worked; any idea why there isn't a way to click to my personal page, instead of that url?
<xanalogica> (or why logging in doesn't take me there?)  thanks for helping!
<Fujitsu> xanalogica: As I said, the link with your name in the top right-hand corner of any Launchpad page should get you there.
<xanalogica> sorry, our msgs crossed in time;  thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #123825 in ubuntu "Add search functionality in translation website  of launchpad" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123825
<Fujitsu> Dupe.
<thumper> Fujitsu: now all you want is an irc bot that knows you, and can log the duplicate :-)
<thumper> Fujitsu: we'd just have to work out how to tell it what it is a dupe of
<mwhudson> that one's bug 44
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to Данило Шеган (danilo)
<thumper> Fujitsu: although if you look at the bug number, ubotu is confused, as it isn't a new bug
<thumper> mwhudson: how did you know that?
<mwhudson> thumper: dunno, see enough references to something and it sticks i guess
<mwhudson> thumper: maybe the launchpad bugtask is new
<Fujitsu> thumper: ubotu isn't confused, it just doesn't know which bugtask it should be showing.
<Fujitsu> I guess that is confused FSVO of confused, but not what you were saying.
<pschulz01> jamesh: Howdy! Thank you for your email - bug-export.mc
<jamesh> pschulz01: no problem.
<jamesh> pschulz01: can I ask what project this is for?
<pschulz01> jamesh: Yes :-) but not immediatly helpful I'm afraid. I need to evaluate JIRA and FogBugs for an internal work project..
<pschulz01> .. but if I can get my head around how the schema's for these other bug trackers work, I mige be able to assist in exporters for them as well. 
<pschulz01> Either way.. a useful intermediate format is well.. useful.
<mdke> danilos: quick question. If I correct some broken po files for ubuntu-docs and upload them with the package, will rosetta use the corrected strings? Even if I am not a member of the relevant translation team for a particular language? or do the translation team's strings take precedence?
<mdke> obviously, if anyone else knows the answer too...
<mdke> i'll be away but i'll pick up any answer if it hilights me
<ubotu> New bug: #68821 in kdeadmin "Kubuntu System settings window translation broken (dup-of: 133315)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68821
<danilos> mdke: it should be enough for you to do it
<qense_> Is this channel also for questions about launchpad?
<qense_> I'd like to ask how you can set up packages like ubuntu has to file bugs against a part of software
<qense_> the thing I'm working on has modules and it would really make things easier if I could file bugs against one of those modules
<Fujitsu> qense_: You have a couple of options.
<qense_> ok
<qense_> which? :)
<Fujitsu> You can create a project group, which could have a project for each module; or you can just use one project with tags to separate the modules.
<qense_> but the way ubuntu does this? They don't use both ways.
<Fujitsu> We are a distribution.
<Fujitsu> That has other caveats.
<qense_> oh
<Fujitsu> And is semantically incorrect.
<qense_> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #195423 in launchpad "Don't send bug watch updates for already fixed bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195423
<ffm> How do I get a sprint/meeting added to launchpad?
 * Hobbsee ponders whether she wants to be a part of the LP beta team.
<ffm> Hobbsee: you do.
<Hobbsee> ffm: why?
<ffm> Hobbsee: you get all the cool BT benifits.
<ffm> Hobbsee: like mailing lists (for teams), announements..
<Fujitsu> Announcements are production, mailing lists aren't dependent on BT...
 * Hobbsee is disappointed with a project that deliberately causes users to be harassed, and to lose their privacy.
<Hobbsee> is that something i *really* want to be associated with, at all?
<ffm> Hobbsee: oh, that.
<ffm> Hobbsee: well, I'm complaining loudly about it.
<TFKyle> Hobbsee: what project is that?
<ffm> TFKyle: launchpad.
<Hobbsee> TFKyle: launchpad beta testers, and launchpad development in general
<ffm> TFKyle: ie. "You must use your real name, no chat names"
<TFKyle> hmm, didn't know about any harassing
<TFKyle> ah
<Hobbsee> TFKyle: by forcing a real name, you're forcing that some users will get harassed.
<Hobbsee> so much for freedom, etc.
<ffm> TFKyle: I was kicked off LPBT for "ffm", even though I had talked to mrevell spesificaly about it and he let me join.
<ffm> irony is that mrevell kicked me off.
<Hobbsee> ffm: from what i've spoken to him about it a while ago, i suspect he's just following orders....
<ffm> Hobbsee: and this decision was made w/o community input?
<Hobbsee> ffm: of course.  launchpad is a canonical project - since when does the community come into it?
<qense_> Wouldn't it be good for launchpad to add some kind of marketplace? Where people can offer and ask for people.
<qense_> Like 'open-source-project' looks for skilled C++ developer for 'project on launchpad'
<qense_> or 'launchpad-user' is looking for development function. (s)he knows PHP, C++, MySQL Ogre 3D
<qense_> that way projects and developers, but also bug managers, template designers and more, can find each other much easier
<ffm> Hobbsee: meh.
<ScottK> ffm: It's an important distinction.
<qense_> But what's the reason they want to know your real name when being a member of a mail list? I understand that they want to know that from people from BugControl or MOTU, since they're working with important stuff, but for the LPBT mailinglist?
<ffm> ScottK: which is why launchpad should be OSS, so we can have the power to fork.
<Fujitsu> It's not the mailing list.
<Fujitsu> It's LPBT.
<ffm> Fujitsu: I'd think just telling the admins would be enough.
<ScottK> ffm: It's not.
<ffm> Fujitsu: mrevell knows who I am, and I spesificaly explained my situation to him, and he agreed to let me join 3 months ago.
<mrevell> Hi ffm
<ScottK> Well that confirms the arbitrariness of the requirement then.
<mrevell> Okay, I want to clear something up: we're not forcing *anyone* to use their real name. Membership of the beta team is entirely optional.
<qense_> But why do you want to know the real name?
<qense_> What's the use of that?
<qense_> I can understand it for teams like BugControl,like I said before, but for LPBT?
<ScottK> mrevell: You are if they want to participate in the Deta.
<ScottK> Deta/Beta
<mrevell> However, I'm definitely up for listening to ideas and reasons against/for it and putting it back to the LP tam.
<ScottK> mrevell: You clearly don't even care if it's their actual name.  It makes no sense at all.
<Fujitsu> We have reasons against, but I haven't seen any for it recently.
<mrevell> ScottK: I'm not sure I understand. We're not forcing anyone to do anything. If someone *wants* to join the beta team they can way up whether or not they like the conditions.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: they're sekrit
<mrevell> ScottK: And of course we care it's their actual name. We trust that people will provide us with their real name. If they choose to be dishonest, that's a shame but we're coming at it from a position of trust.
<ScottK> mrevell: It's a senseless arbitrary requirement.  If you want to enforce it, it's entirely your business, but don't pretend it makes sense.
<ScottK> But if that were the only issue, you'd just need to know it, not use it in LP.
<ScottK> The only thing putting it in LP affects is appearances.
<mrevell> We've been up-front about this requirement since we introduced it a few months ago. We ask people for their real names because we believe that's the best way to foster openness and trust in the beta team. It's a pretty minor requirement, IMO. We're not asking anyone to sign a NDA and we only ask you to provide feedback if you choose to. Joining and participating in the beta team is optional and carries very few conditi
<mrevell> We've had discussions about the relative merits of the policy on launchpad-users list and I know that it makes some people uncomfortable to publish their identity. That's fine and I understand the reasons people give.
<ScottK> There's no need to defend it.  It's Canonical's right to establish whatever policies they want.
<mrevell> If at some stage we did, for example (and this is just an example off the top of my head) ask people not to post screen shots of the interface, then we believe such an agreement holds weight if we have someone's real name.
<ScottK> I've yet to see any non-Canoncial employee speak in favor of this.
<ScottK> It holds equal weight whether you do or you don't.
<mrevell> ScottK: Of the 800 or so beta team members I've only seen a few speak against it.
<Hobbsee> yes, we're troublesome people
<ffm> mrevell: however, you can set up a way for _canonical_ to have our names, but not the world.
<ScottK> What fraction of your team members are women and what fraction of the women have spoken against it?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: who says it's just women getting harassed?  and that doesn't delve into privacy alone, either
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Agreed.
<ScottK> It's just that, unfortunately, the reality is they are rather more likely to have trouble.
<ScottK> mrevell: It's rare people that would have trouble with using their real names, so few complaints is what I would expect.
<mrevell> Look, I'm sorry that some people have been harassed through the exposure of the true identity on the web. However, if you worry that you'll be harassed then simply choose not to join the team.
<ScottK> Silence is not concurrence.
<ScottK> mrevell: Certainly.  But that's no answer at all really.
<mrevell> ScottK: It's not silence! These are people who have accepted the terms of the beta team.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: do they apply retroactively?
<ScottK> Just because they've accepted the requirement for themselves, doesn't mean they think it's generally a good idea.
<ScottK> Personally (not in beta-testers) I use my real name on LP and don't care.  I do care about people who don't want to being forced to do it.
<mrevell> We're going round in circles. You keep using the word "forced". No one is being forced to do anything. I appreciate that you feel strongly about this. Clearly, the majority of the beta team don't because they have not complained.
<BUGabundo> hi guys and gals
<mrevell> hi BUGabundo
<ScottK> mrevell: You're distinction about forced if they want to participate is a distinction without difference from my perspective.
<BUGabundo> is mattew here?
<mrevell> BUGabundo: I'm here
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: ^
<mrevell> ScottK: Well, then you're disagreeing with the English language, not me :)
<BUGabundo> ahh, its you.. didn't know the nick
<mrevell> how can I help you BUGabundo?
<ScottK> mrevell: Not at all.  It's the same argument that people make when they say that only people who have something to hide need to be against search and seizure protections.
<BUGabundo> mrevell: shouldn't the nobody username be registered?
<BUGabundo> it was created by an user on LP!
<Fujitsu> I was wondering about that too, BUGabundo.
<Fujitsu> As it's special in the email interface, it should probably be blacklisted.
<mrevell> BUGabundo: You mean should it be a reserved name?
<BUGabundo> and there are a few other, I've seen along the years
<BUGabundo> ype mrevell
<mrevell> intellectronica: Hey, intellectronica - BUGabundo asks if the nobody user name should be a reserved name
<BUGabundo> *yep
<BUGabundo> its already in use
<BUGabundo> by and andrew something
<BUGabundo> if the mail interface for bugs uses it to unsubscrive bugs....
<BUGabundo> it makes some sense
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: let me check. that's either a bug, or a bug in the documentation (or both)
<BUGabundo> see the email I've sent to launchpad ML
<BUGabundo> > Unassign the bug.
<BUGabundo> > 
<BUGabundo> > {{{
<BUGabundo> >  assignee nobody
<BUGabundo> > }}}
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~nobody
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: yes, that's definitely a bug - it should have been impossible for that Andrew to use this username. the bug email interface works correctly, though
<BUGabundo> or user: https://edge.launchpad.net/~user
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: thanks a lot for pointing that out!
<BUGabundo> there is a bunch
<BUGabundo> just try different usernames, and you will fine many
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~date
 * ffm is away
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: why is ~user a problem?
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu
<BUGabundo> intellectronica: shouldn't it be reserved?
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: reserved for what?
<BUGabundo> who knows? future usage
<mrevell> intellectronica: reserved as in unavailable to register
<BUGabundo> still, its too common.... shouldn't be a username
<BUGabundo> yes, mrevell
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~username
<BUGabundo> lololol
<zasf> is this the right channel for questions about launchpad/bzr/branching?
<BUGabundo> I'm getting better at fiding them
<intellectronica> zasf: sure
<zasf> I created my own project with a trunk and releases series (and their branch)
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~xubuntu
<BUGabundo> come on!! didn't any one ever notice this??
<zasf> trunk is wehre I develop, releases is there just for release fixings
<zasf> I'm now ready for version 0.0.2
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: most of these are OK. it's just nobody that's a problem, and that's quite a subtle bug
<BUGabundo> lol. there should be a dictionary
<BUGabundo> with not allowed words / names
<zasf> from branch releases I did a 'bzr pull http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~matteozandi/pycw/trunk'
<zasf> because I wanted to pull my new changes and commit a new version of the program
<zasf> but bzr says that the two branches diverged..
<zasf> of course they are different :) but if I intend it well, releases will always be touched only when a new release is out, correct?
<zasf> what am i doing wrong?
<BUGabundo> who is Daniel Tanham? https://edge.launchpad.net/~me
<Fujitsu> zasf: You should probably have a separate branch for each release. Having one for all releases doesn't make sense.
<BUGabundo> intellectronica and mrevell do you guys want me to collect a few exceptional cases, and email them to you, for review?
<BUGabundo> or is this situation ok?
<zasf> Fujitsu: so I think i didn't get the point about having a releases branch
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: i think most of those, other than ~nobody are ok, but if you find something that you think might be a problem then by all means, report
<mrevell> BUGabundo: That would be interesting to see, yeah! Thanks
<BUGabundo> isn't ubuntu or kubuntu a prob too?
<Fujitsu> zasf: As I released 0.1, I'd create a new branch for 0.1.x, and push that to the 0.1 release series on Launchpad. Fixes can happen there.
<Fujitsu> When I released 0.2, I'd create a new branch from trunk, etc.
<zasf> Fujitsu: ok thanks
<BUGabundo> mrevell: here is a funny one: https://edge.launchpad.net/~palerma
<BUGabundo> palerma is portuguese for sucker
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~administrator or https://edge.launchpad.net/~admin, is a small problem, I guess, right intellectronica ?
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: that's not, technically, a problem - it doesn't collide with anything like ~nobody does
<BUGabundo> but it might create confusion to users
<BUGabundo> like ~login
<qense_> is it possible to do an advanced search in the projects? Like all projects with 'string' in their name and PHP as programmin language?
<mrevell> BUGabundo: Thanks :) I think that, unless a name is offensive or could be confusing, we wouldn't want to prevent someone from using it. presumably palerma isn't offensive :)
<BUGabundo> only to him self
<BUGabundo> but since I guess HE was the ONE to choose it, I see no prob
<BUGabundo> but if someelse is doing a dirty job, and somekind of google bomb, it wouldn't be nice
<BUGabundo> by the way, mrevell
<BUGabundo> is staging able to receive and process test emails ?
<ubotu> New bug: #195446 in launchpad "`nobody` should be an invalid username" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195446
<BUGabundo> something like, new@bugs.staging.launchpad.net ?
<BUGabundo> mrevell ?
<mrevell> sorry
<BUGabundo> no prob...
<mrevell> BUGabundo: I'm not sure, let me check.
<mrevell> intellectronica: Does the email bug interface work on staging? See BUGabundo's question above.
<intellectronica> BUGabundo, mrevell: yes, it can receive emails
<mrevell> thanks Tom
<intellectronica> but it doesn't send out emails, for obvious reasons
<BUGabundo> oh no? so how can I see it working?
<BUGabundo> let me give it a test
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: what do you need it for?
<BUGabundo> testing
<BUGabundo> can't see my bug report (via email) on staging, intellectronica
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: let me check
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: bear in mind that it doesn't happen immediately. it take a couple of minutes
<BUGabundo> ok... I'll await
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: b.t.w https://launchpad.net/~nobody :)
<BUGabundo> saw it, and subscrived to it... see me in the bottom: Fernando Pereira
<BUGabundo> intellectronica: will staging bugs show up on my edge home/bug page?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo or only in https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/~bugabundo ?
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: no - it uses a different database. that's the whole point in staging - to allow us to test without polluting the real data
<BUGabundo> mrevell: any bug against LP, for making a version available that groups bugs/blueprints/code for diferent projects?
<BUGabundo> thanks intellectronica, I'll keep cheking it every few minutes-
<mrevell> BUGabundo: Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean
<BUGabundo> well, I'm in several projects
<BUGabundo> but if I go to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo
<BUGabundo> all bugs are layed out there,, with no easy way to see to which project they belogn
<BUGabundo> *belong
<BUGabundo> there should be a way to group them by the "In" field
<BUGabundo> brb, seller at the door.
<matsubara> BUGabundo, intellectronica: there was an error in the email you submitted to the staging mailbox.
<matsubara> intellectronica: BUGabundo's email looks correct though, can you check the error message? It seems to be using the correct syntax but the mail interface replied with an error
<matsubara> intellectronica: https://pastebin.canonical.com/2754/
<intellectronica> matsubara: yes, i know, i subsequently sent an email that should be ok
<BUGabundo> back, let me see intellectronica
<BUGabundo> intellectronica: I didn't get any email form staging
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: as i already said - staging doesn't send any email
<BUGabundo> actually comment should have gone to matsubara
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> either that, or it is on gmails spam box... I'll have to check it latter
<BUGabundo> yeah, I forgot, intellectronica
<BUGabundo> so how can I check the error?
<BUGabundo> brb, password mess downstairs! 
<matsubara> BUGabundo: I checked already and for some strange reason your email didn't get through. It seems to be using the correct syntax
<BUGabundo> it must. I've copy paste from the help email
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> maybe it is the sign key, matsubara
<matsubara> we have a specific message for errors in the sign key, so I don't think that's it
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> should I send a new email, trying to change something to help catch the error?
<BUGabundo> hummm
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I assinged my self the bug, but I'm not a member of the FF team
<BUGabundo> could that be it?
<matsubara> BUGabundo: don't think so.
<matsubara> I'll grab some lunch now and will look into this later on.
<BUGabundo> ok, could you try emailing staging and see if YOU get an error ?!
<BUGabundo> me hungry too
<matsubara> I did that. I'm waiting the error email :-)
<BUGabundo> but staging doesn't email back
<BUGabundo> at least that is what intellectronica told me twice
<matsubara> sorry if I wasn't clear. I have access to the mailbox where all the errors go to
<matsubara> lunch time!
<BUGabundo> ok matsubara-lunch. thanks for the update
<wbrady> can somebody please help me with question number 25435 in launchpad?
<BUGabundo> bug #25435
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 25435 in pyorbit "pyorbit: new changes from Debian require merging" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/25435 - Assigned to Sebastien Bacher (seb128)
<wbrady> its not a bug, just a question in launchpad answers
<mathiaz> hi - is there a way I can get all the email addresses of the members of a team I administrate ?
<Rinchen> mathiaz, not as a big list, I don't think so. You certainly will not be able to see emails from those members who have chosen to hide them.
<mathiaz> Rinchen: right - I've changed the contact address of the team from nothing to a mailing list.
<mathiaz> Rinchen: I'd like to invite all the members to the new mailing list.
<Rinchen> ah I see. There's a bug filed that barry is working on
<Rinchen> which will alert all users to the availability of a new mailing list
<mathiaz> Rinchen: right - but this is not a LP mailing list.
<mathiaz> Rinchen: it's a ml on lists.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> I see. Ok. well....
<Rinchen> that's a tough one at the moment
<mathiaz> Rinchen: the contact address for ubuntu-server is ubuntu-server-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> you could always email the old list
<mathiaz> Rinchen: there wasn't an old email list.
<Rinchen> and edit your team's  description
<Rinchen> mathiaz, I face the same problem with the Ubuntu EO translators.  
<mathiaz> Rinchen: the bug mails were sent to every members
<Rinchen> mathiaz, I was going to use the LP list once that notification item was completed.
<Rinchen> mathiaz, you could work the system I suppose and file a bug against your team without the mailing list as a contact. All the members would get the bug announcement which could be "we have a new mailing list"
<mathiaz> Rinchen: good suggestion.
<Rinchen> mathiaz, we know it's a problem and we've chosen the LP mailing list notification as the first way to address it. 
<mathiaz> Rinchen: isn't there a bug in LP about the ability to email all the members ?
<Rinchen> mathiaz, there might be other provision in the future
<mathiaz> Rinchen: ok - thanks for the suggestion.
<Rinchen> mathiaz, an Answers ticket might also work if you have that setup
<Rinchen> mathiaz, sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<mathiaz> Rinchen: thanks - it seems that I won't have to open 94 web pages to gather all of the email addresses.
<Rinchen> mathiaz, yeah, that would most certainly ....um...how do they say it these days? ... sux0rs ?
<slangasek> can anyone tell me if there's a way to un-target bugs from a release (e.g., https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+bugs)?  ISTR this was possible before, but now I can't find a button for it anywhere.
<kiko> slangasek, the bug targeting needs to be rejected
<kiko> slangasek, what's the bug?
<slangasek> kiko: how can a reject an already-accepted bug?
<kiko> slangasek, I think it can be denied; give me a bug #?
<slangasek> 184210
<Vadi> Can someone offer me help on 'pushing' code into a branch?
<kiko> slangasek, mark the task as invalid. 
<kiko> slangasek, the main ubuntu task goes back to being alive when that happens.
<slangasek> kiko: sorry, I don't see where in the UI I can do that
<kiko> slangasek, just expand the hardy task.
<pascal80> I would like people to translate the Brasero packages in the current Ubuntu development release (hardy) when they click on Translations for the Brasero project
<pascal80> How can I make a link between https://translations.launchpad.net/brasero/ and https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/brasero/
<slangasek> kiko: this?: http://people.ubuntu.com/~vorlon/Screenshot-Bug%20%23184210.png
<slangasek> kiko: I don't see anything on there that looks like "invalid"
<Vadi> Can someone offer me help on 'pushing' code into a branch?
<kiko> slangasek, the status.
<kiko> change it from confirmed to invalid.
<slangasek> oh
 * slangasek tries this
<slangasek> no, that still shows it tracked in hardy...
<slangasek> or am I meant to mark it 'invalid' there, and add another?
<kiko> slangasek, hmmm. try it won't fix?
<slangasek> kiko: aha, that seems to have done it
<kiko> slangasek, live n learn!
<slangasek> yes, I hope to continue doing both. :)
<slangasek> thanks :)
<kiko> slangasek, you're welcome. this nominations stuff. the UI needs clarifyin'
<Vadi> I copy/pasted the example bzr push command, but I get a "Not a branch:" error.. is there any special setup I need to have on the folder that's on my laptop?
<db-keen> I'm writing a desktop bug/issue tracker, and I'd like to be able to pull bug tracking information from Launchpad into my program. Where should I look for documentation related to this?
<db-keen> Is there a soap / json / xml-rpc interface?
<db-keen> If there isn't any, I suppose I'll have to scrape the web pages, but I can't say I'm fond of the idea...
<thekorn> db-keen, you might want to have a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/python-launchpad-bugs/
<thekorn> if you are using python
<db-keen> thekorn: ruby, actually
<db-keen> but I had rather expected if there was anything convenient it would be in python
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mwhudson> hi mpt 
<CaioAlonso> morning? 17:33pm here! =D
<CaioAlonso> ops, 5:33pm *
<db-keen> as far as I can tell python-launchpad-bugs scrapes the html. Can someone confirm that is correct?
<thekorn> db-keen, that's correct, it parses the html or text interface of lp
<db-keen> thanks, I guess I'll do the same in Ruby
<ubotu> New bug: #195570 in malone "`Unknown` importance shouldn't appear as a search value for targets that use Launchpad for bug tracking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195570
<mpt> bdmurray, is the presence of "Unknown" in the status menu in the Ubuntu Bugs advanced search form really hurting Ubuntu QA people?
<mpt> in the Importance menu, I mean
<bdmurray> mpt: no is that how the ubuntu-qa tag is interpreted?
<mpt> bdmurray, I understood it to mean that Launchpad developers should prioritize a bug higher because it's affecting Ubuntu QA
<mpt> If that's not correct, I don't know what it does mean :-)
<bdmurray> mpt: I was using the tag as a way to indicate bugs that we have encountered and should all be aware of.
<bdmurray> we being the Ubuntu QA team - not all of them necessarily block workflow like bug 165283 for example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 165283 in malone "The +txt listing for a bug is missing mentoring information" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165283
<mpt> bdmurray, ok, well it's important that LP developers know whether they should take it into account for prioritization
<bdmurray> Okay, I've unmarked bug 195570 as ubuntu-qa and I've just subscribed myself to it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195570 in malone "`Unknown` importance shouldn't appear as a search value for targets that use Launchpad for bug tracking" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195570
<bdmurray> And the rest of the list looks reasonable to me except possibly for bug 5943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 5943 in malone "can't search for numbers in Malone" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5943
<bdmurray> Reasonable as in the tag could be interpreted as hurting Ubuntu QA.
#launchpad 2008-02-26
<ubotu> New bug: #195617 in launchpad "Focusing form field doesn't show its caption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195617
<ubotu> New bug: #195620 in malone ""I don't know" default produces too many package-less bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195620
<mtaylor> kiko: hey, I think I've found an odd edge-case and/or bug with PPAs
<cprov> mtaylor: what's that ?
<mtaylor> cprov: if you have a team with a PPA and you rename the team, it renames the web interface to the PPA, but it doesn't actually rename the ppa, so the old ppa location still exists 
<mtaylor> cprov: so the web information is wrong... until you upload package to the new location
<mtaylor> cprov: and even better, the old PPA still works as a download location
<mtaylor> with increasingly out of date packages
<cprov> mtaylor: PPA does not support rename/reassign properly yet, let me find the bug report.
<mtaylor> cprov: ah. ok. then I didn't actually find the bug. :)
<cprov> mtaylor: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/87326
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87326 in soyuz "Support PPA Renaming and Reassignment" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<cprov> mtaylor: considering the confusing side effects, we should not allow renaming of people/teams with activated PPA
<mtaylor> cprov: is there a way to de-activate a PPA? 
<cprov> mtaylor: no :(
<mtaylor> hehe
<superm1> cprov, you here still?
<cprov> superm1: yes
<superm1> cprov, sorry to pester, but i have a package on a ppa that shouldn't be there (it was deleted in the webif some time back).  
<superm1> cprov, i posted to -users, but didn't get a "quick" response, and its holding up one of our builds, and causing lots of support traffic
<Hobbsee> superm1: you have to do another upload for previous packages to go away
<cprov> superm1: what does the UI say about the source ?
<superm1> cprov, it doesnt list it
<superm1> Hobbsee, the thing is that i *dont* want that package there
<cprov> superm1: not even if you select 'Superseded' or 'Any' filter ?
<superm1> cprov, its there in Superseeded yes
<superm1> but status is "deleted"
<Hobbsee> superm1: tough.  launchpad doesn't delete *anything* properly.
<Hobbsee> superm1: haven't you ever read their privacy policy?
<superm1> Hobbsee, well i was hoping that it would at least not be used when building since it was marked "deleted"
<Hobbsee> superm1: you can't even get to the deleted sources and binaries, unless you go thru librarian, can you?
<cprov> Hobbsee: please, don't make things more confusing ... We do delete packages from the archive *properly*.
<superm1> Hobbsee, , well i can get to them via ppa.launchpad.net
<superm1> and browse them there
<cprov> superm1: which package are you talking about ?
<superm1> cprov, faad2 on the mythbuntu-trunk ppa
<Hobbsee> cprov: i was meaning that you can't remove anything, completely, from launchpad
<superm1> cprov, if the binaries went away and the source sat there, i'd be fine - but both are still available
<cprov> Hobbsee: right, that's is only true from a deeper PoV.
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: that's a good thing in general
<LaserJock> Debian, for instance, has to have snapshots. ,etc. so they don't lose track of previous packages
<cprov> superm1: I've checking the status of the source you mentioned, one sec.
<ScottK2> LaserJock: I don't see how that (Debian snapshots) compares to a PPA?
<cprov> superm1: the source was deleted before it could built and publish the binaries. 
<cprov> superm1: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk/+archive?field.name_filter=faad2&field.status_filter=superseded
<LaserJock> because PPA is a general thing
<cprov> superm1: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk/+archive/+builds?build_text=faad2&build_state=all
<LaserJock> soyuz keeps old packages around, that's handy, is my point
<superm1> cprov, then how did it get used in a package build?
<cprov> superm1: so, the deletion didn't stop the packages to be built and the got published
<ScottK2> LaserJock: For a distro it makes sense.  PPAs aren't really distros.
<superm1> oh
<cprov> superm1: holding the source in the archive pool (it's not in the archive index, though)
<LaserJock> ScottK2: whatever, I was responding to Hobbsee's comment
<ScottK2> That sounds like a bug.
<ScottK2> Sure
<LaserJock> ScottK2: not specifically about superm1's problem
<superm1> cprov, so can you manually take those binaries out then?
<ScottK2> Right, but generally I don't think PPAs are for building distros and different conditions should be treated differently.
<cprov> superm1: I can, but I'd rather wait for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/191892 to get fixed in edge
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191892 in soyuz "Unsuperseded binaries can't be deleted from PPAs" [High,Triaged]  - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<superm1> cprov, well can you just delete the amd64 ones, and leave the lpia ones to test if the bug is fixed?
<superm1> that way we both benefit?
<LaserJock> ScottK2: is pretty much a LP "philosophy"
<cprov> superm1: when the bug mentioned is solved you will be able to delete those yourself, via +delete-packages
<LaserJock> there's no doubt PPAs are different from distros
<jamesh> for a start, PPA builds always pull in a base distribution that isn't under your control
<jamesh> (assuming you aren't also an Ubuntu developer)
 * ScottK2 wonders what superm1 is supposed to do in the meantime ...
<superm1> yeah that's what i was going to say
<superm1> i mean is there an ETA on that bug being fixed on edge?
<ScottK2> superm1: Maybe upload a newer version, let it publish and build and then delete that.
<superm1> ScottK, yeah i suppose that's a temporary solution that should work
<Hobbsee> superm1: generally speaking, if you're affected by a bug on launchpad, and it's not marked as fix committed, you're better off trying the workaround if you can, or if you can't, then not doing that component of work with launchpad.
<cprov> superm1: no worries, I will delete them right now and take this burden from your back ...
<Hobbsee> superm1: it's not safe to wait for when the bug might be fixed, due to the number of delays, etc.
<superm1> cprov, thanks, that's most appreciated
<cprov> superm1: binaries gone ...
<cprov> superm1: they will be out of the index within 5 minutes and will be removed from the archive pool tomorrow
<superm1> cprov, thanks
<Vad1> How long would be okay to wait for my 'bzr commit'ed code to register on launchpad?
<thumper> Vad1: about 2 minutes
<spiv> Vad1: is the branch hosted on launchpad, or just mirrored there?
<thumper> Vad1: unless the branch is mirrored
<Vad1> Hosted, and it's definitely been more than 2 mins
<mwhudson> Vad1: what is the branch?
<Vad1> It's here: https://code.launchpad.net/~vperetokin/vadi-mapper/main
<Vad1> I did a bzr commit about half an hour ago.
<Vad1> Still new to this, so I might have messed something up.
<mwhudson> Vad1: it looks like you didn't push the new revision
<Vad1> What's the difference between push and commit?
<mwhudson> commit is just a local operation
<spiv> Vad1: commit creates a new revision in the branch.  push publishes any new changes in your local branch to another location.
<mwhudson> Vad1: maybe this would be a good read http://people.ubuntu.com/~ianc/talks/Getting-Started-with-Bazaar.pdf
<Vad1> Ahh, I see. Okay, pushed now, so it should go through
<Vad1> Sweet, thanks
<spiv> Vad1: so if you have a local branch, rather than just a checkout of a remote branch, "bzr commit" will only create the revision locally, and you'll need to use "bzr push" to publish the newly created revision.
<Vad1> What if I just bzr push? Or is commit still required?
<spiv> Vad1: you can use "bzr checkout" rather than "bzr branch" if you want to work directly with the remote branch, rather than on a separate local branch.
<spiv> Vad1: "bzr push" will only send new revisions, so if you haven't done a commit since the last push, nothing will happen (and it will say so).
<Vad1> Okay, thank you very much. Much clearer now
<ubotu> New bug: #195660 in launchpad-bazaar "loggerhead atom feed shows nothing in ff3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195660
<ubotu> New bug: #195664 in malone "Bug mail does not indicate an attachment was added" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195664
<BUGabundo> g' morning...
<BUGabundo> how does one closes a proj on LP, keeping the data, but not allowing anymore changes? (i.e. Read Only)
<Fujitsu> BUGabundo: I'm not sure that's possible. Why would you want to do it?
<BUGabundo> I want to close a project that has finish, Fujitsu
<BUGabundo> there is no need for it to be open
<BUGabundo> but I want to keep all the events, bugs, blueprints, etc in there
<BUGabundo> for future consult.
<Fujitsu> How is a project ever finished, exactly?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> it was a university project.
<BUGabundo> that discipline is over
<BUGabundo> I used LP to coordinate the group work, code, bugs, blueprints, etc
<Fujitsu> Ah. That sounds like a bad use of LP... normal projects don't actually end.
<BUGabundo> I think that ANY proj was a lifetime!
<BUGabundo> it can be a few month or several years
<Fujitsu> Even if the devs leave, the project could well continue.
<BUGabundo> but any proj can and will eventually end
<Fujitsu> Why would a project want to irrevocably end?
<BUGabundo> not on this case... there was a time frame for it.
<jamesh> BUGabundo: we do not offer a way to lock a project like that.
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I'll open a bug/wishlist. thanks
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> It's an mpt! Run!
<Unksi> Fujitsu: shh, we were supposed to act like nothing happened ;)
<Unksi> mpt: hiya
<BUGabundo> g'morning mpt
<Hobbsee> oh noes1  mpt1
<geser> Hobbsee: is your shift-key broken again?
<Hobbsee> geser: it was, yeah
 * Hobbsee hopes for a fix before hardy release
<heret1c> hello :)
<BUGabundo> hi heret1c
 * heret1c tips hat at BUGabundo
<heret1c> BUGabundo: know anything about the priority on that ide/dma/intel chipset bug? A fix is proposed in http://linux-ata.org/faq.html#combined ?
<BUGabundo> I know nothing about it
<heret1c> BUGabundo: ah.
<ubotu> New bug: #195723 in malone "Make the bugtask edit form expanders more consistent" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195723
<Fujitsu> Uh...
<Fujitsu> BjornT: You fixed that quickly.
<BjornT> Fujitsu: well, it was just to record a piece of work that was done trying to fix another bug.
<Fujitsu> Ah, I see.
<BUGabundo> bug #195735
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195735 in launchpad "strange usernames on LP that should be reserved/blacklisted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195735
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you're complaining about bugs being fixed quickly now?
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<TFKyle> BUGabundo: dunno about god, if they do that one might need to extend it to a bunch of religious figures
<BUGabundo> I guess
<Hobbsee> as long as they don't ban flyingspaghettimonster
<BUGabundo> and should we allow ANY user to use THEIR name?
<BUGabundo> of course not Hobbsee... that's yours, and everyone knows it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<BUGabundo> and with a nick like that, any one might think you are really a guy
<BUGabundo> or even a small teenager
<Hobbsee> that's the point...
<BUGabundo> hobbsee is too girly
<BUGabundo> (no ofence towards your family name)
<Hobbsee> it's a hell of a lot easier (pretending to) being male, sometimes
<Hobbsee> hwo though?  most people call me a he, when they don't know
<BUGabundo> sure...
<BUGabundo> I've done this expirement in the past:
<BUGabundo> I usualy have skype as skypeme and get really low amount of income calls (other then spam)
<BUGabundo> but my gf can only have it on online, because if she only puts it as skype me for a few seconds, it won't stop
<BUGabundo> I didn't believe it could be like that
<BUGabundo> so I went to my skype profile and changed the gender, while on skypeme
<BUGabundo> humm guess what, Hobbsee ?!
<ubotu> New bug: #195735 in launchpad "strange usernames on LP that should be reserved/blacklisted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195735
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: what?
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Hobbsee> i've put a clearly female user in #ubuntu before, just to see what happens
<ubotu> New bug: #195743 in blueprint "blueprint tracker lacks an advanced search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195743
<BUGabundo> lots of folks jumping, right Hobbsee?
<BUGabundo> a few years ago, when I went to a lan party with about 800 ppl
<BUGabundo> there were something like 10 girls participating
<BUGabundo> one told me, she could see guys just putting their heads above the monitors, just to check the girls out, when they crossed the rows....
<ubotu> New bug: #195753 in launchpad ""UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt" is a typo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195753
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: heh.  actually, i was walking through the computer building coridoor today - same thing happened
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> guys suck big time with that
<BUGabundo> especially geeks/neerds
<BUGabundo> calm down guys...
 * BUGabundo looks around for an exit!
<Hobbsee> they weren't obviously undressing me with their eyes though, which was nice.
<oojah_> I'd like to think that at least part of that is just being relatively out of place.
<BUGabundo> all this talk it terribly offtopic, oojah_
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Hobbsee> no one else is talking, though
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> fine by me, until someone kicks me
<BUGabundo> or I get enough hungry go to eat my lunch
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: fortunately, in ubuntu and such, you eventually get to a place where you know that the guys will back you up, at least for the most part
<BUGabundo> its no fun being in private im's
 * BUGabundo thinks of other ways of getting "back" up
<BUGabundo> careful with your words, Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee sighs
<Hobbsee> yes, i know you people will tend to take any statement dirtily, if you possibly can.
 * BUGabundo I won't make any more comments, and leave that line there just so anyone can see it!
<ubotu> New bug: #195759 in launchpad "Mail overload. Toggle to only send mails of subscribed bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195759
<heret1c> Linux Kernel 2.6.24.3 and 2.6.25 RC3 launched.
<ubotu> New bug: #195779 in rosetta "Decreasing number of plural forms makes some data invalid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195779
<ffm> a new bug starting as confermed?
<BUGabundo> what ffm?
<ffm> BUGabundo: don't all bugs start as "new"?
<BUGabundo> ahh
<ffm> according to ubotu 195779 started as "confermed".
<BUGabundo> ahhh 
<BUGabundo> you are right! ffm
<ffm> and why are they using the private pastebin https://pastebin.canonical.com/ ?
<ffm> in any case, I have to go.
<BUGabundo> don't know!
 * ffm is away. "Back later".
<BUGabundo> I can't login to see it!
<frenchy> Hi all, I've just noticed that I can add pages to https://help.launchpad.net/, I think.  I haven't hit the save button, yet.  I'm the creator of this blueprint https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/launchpad-project-doc and think that this will suit my purposes quite well.  Am I allowed to add pages?
 * ScottK2 would suggest hit save and find out.  If it works, you are.
<intellectronica> frenchy: no. this wiki is just for launchpad documentation
<intellectronica> frenchy: so, you are allowed to add pages (even welcome to), but only if these are pages that document how launchpad works
<intellectronica> frenchy: if you want to a wiki page for your blueprint, you'll have to do it somewhere else
<intellectronica> ScottK2: that isn't the case. we rely on users not creating pages in this wiki that aren't for documentation of LP
<frenchy> intellectronica: Thanks, I don't want it for the blueprint.  I want it so I don't have to use SF.
<intellectronica> frenchy: i don't understand
<intellectronica> frenchy: is the page you are creating a help page on how to use LP?
<frenchy> intellectronica: No, I want a place to put project documentation.
<frenchy> My apologies, there might be a "stub" page at https://help.launchpad.net/me-tv, but I haven't saved it.
<intellectronica> frenchy: so, no, you can't use the help wiki for that
<intellectronica> frenchy: no problem
<intellectronica> frenchy: may i recommend http://jottit.com/ for now? ;-)
<frenchy> intellectronica: That's good to know because I get a few complaints from people using my software.  They say that LP is hard to navigate.  Maybe I can document some steps myself.
<intellectronica> frenchy: sure. talk to mrevell about the new documentation team. i think there's a lot going on in the area right now and your help will be greatly appreciated!
<mrevell> Hi frenchy!
<mrevell> frenchy: For a first step, take a look at: https://help.launchpad.net/DocTeam
<frenchy> intellectronica: Thanks, I'll check that out.  I have some web space on SF but another criticism is that there's too many sites with different information.  That's why I created the blueprint, it would be great if LP was the one-stop-shop for all project info. 
<frenchy> mrevell: Hi!
<intellectronica> frenchy: i agree. who knows, maybe one day...
<frenchy> mrevell: Thanks, checking that out now.
<ScottK2> intellectronica: Sorry.  Misunderstood what he was asking for.
<intellectronica> ScottK2: no worries
<frenchy> ScottK: I probably wasn't clear.
<Vad2> I've ran into a big of a problem, and not sure what is the proper way to go about this. I've made my project, I can download/upload stuff okay, but - it asks me for a passphase each time. So how can others upload stuff ? Would they need to use bzr branch first and then merge branches, or should I give the passphase out?
<gmb> Vad2: Well.
<gmb> Vad2: Rule one: Don't give out your passphrase. Ever.
<Vad2> That's what I was thinking too. Mk
<gmb> Glad to hear it :)
<gmb> Vad2: What's your project? If I can take a look I'll be able to explain it better.
<Vad2> gmb: https://launchpad.net/vadi-mapper
 * gmb looks
<gmb> Vad2: Okay. So for that project, the main branch is at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vperetokin/vadi-mapper/main
<Vad2> mhm
<gmb> If you look at that URL, you'll see three important sections after the hostname.
<gmb> ~vperetokin is your username (the ~ denotes the fact that it refers to a user).
<gmb> vadi-mapper is the project name.
<gmb> and main is the name of the branch.
<Vad2> right
<gmb> I could now bzr branch that branch, make some changes and upload it to Launchpad at, say: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gmb/vadi-mapper/foo
<gmb> As you can see, the project name has stayed the same but the username and branch name have changed.
<gmb> Launchpad will automatically link that branch to the vadi-mapper project since the URL includes the project name.
<gmb> If you wanted to include my changes in your main branch you could then merge my 'foo' branch into your 'main' branch and push it back to its original location.
<gmb> Vad2: Does that explain it sufficiently?
<Vad2> Right. So I'd tell someone to do "bzr branch <the url launchpad gives>", do some code changes, then "bzr commit" and "bzr push". And I'd then merge it?
<gmb> Vad2: Yes. I don't think bzr push would automatically push it back up to launchpad, they'd have to specify the location to push to (e.g. bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gmb/vadi-mapper/foo) but otherwise, yes, that's pretty much how it works.
<gmb> Vad2: Alternatively, you could create a team for vadi-mapper developers and push the branch to a shared location
<gmb> So if the team was called vadi-mapper-dev anyone who was a member of that team could push to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vadi-mapper-dev/vadi-mapper/<branch name>
<Vad2> That would be a better idea. Where can I make it?
<gmb> (Though obviously they'd have to ensure that conflicts with other peoples' changes would be resolved).
<gmb> Vad2: Give me a second, I'll look the URL up for you.
<Vad2> Thank you
<gmb> Vad2: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<gmb> np.
<Vad2> Is there a bzr command to copy stuff over from my branch to the new vadi-mapper-dev oen?
<Vad2> *one
<CaioAlonso> hmm
<CaioAlonso> bzr branch link to your existing branch, bzr commit -m "Initial commit", bzr push link to the vadi-mapper-dev branch
<Vad2> How can I delete a branch?
<CaioAlonso> in the branch page there is an option 'delete branch'
<CaioAlonso> not sure if you can do it through bzr
<andrea-bs> Vad2: note that if someone is subscribed to the branch you won't be able to delete it
<synic> you can rename it, though
<Vadi> That option is gone for some reason
<andrea-bs> Vadi: go to the /+delete page and you will know the reason
<andrea-bs> for example ~myteam/myproject/mybranch/+delete
<Vadi> Got it. I'm subscribed to the branch, that's why I think
<andrea-bs> <andrea-bs> Vad2: note that if someone is subscribed to the branch you won't be able to delete it
<andrea-bs> ;)
<Vadi> I didn't get that - maybe it happened when I switched networks
<Vadi> (see how I got renamed too!)
<andrea-bs> yeah, sorry
<Vadi> Can I rename a branch?
<andrea-bs> yes, you can
<Vadi> Ah found it, in branch details
<Vadi> Okay, so I think I got it setup now. I've created a team, vadi-mapper-dev, and a branch for it, and it's linked to the vadi-mapper project. Now, the instructions I can give is to get the source code, do "bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vadi-mapper-dev/vadi-mapper/main", make some changes, then "bzr commit" and "bzr push" to upload?
<andrea-bs> yeah
<andrea-bs> a tip: you can use lp:~vadi-mapper-dev/vadi-mapper/main instead of http://...
<andrea-bs> also, if you link the branch to a trunk you can use lp:project/trunk
<Vadi> ahh. Well that's what launchpad gave me
<Vadi> eh.
<Vadi> I just have one branch right now - 'main'.
<andrea-bs> <Vadi> ahh. Well that's what launchpad gave me ← that's because it works only if the launchpad plugin is enabled (in ubuntu is default)
<Vadi> Oh I see.
<andrea-bs> you can link the branch to https://launchpad.net/vadi-mapper/trunk
<andrea-bs> oh, it's linked yet
<Vadi> so... my main branch really isn't main? Trunk is?
<andrea-bs> the branch is 'main' and the trunk is 'trunk'
<andrea-bs> to download it you can use both "lp:vadi-mapper/trunk" and "lp:~vadi-mapper-dev/vadi-mapper/main"
<andrea-bs> and also "lp:vadi-mapper" :)
<Vadi> Which one is more OS-compatible? Most people working on the project will be on Windows, I suspect :/
<andrea-bs> you have to use "bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vadi-mapper-dev/vadi-mapper/main"
<andrea-bs> or you can install the launchpad plugin, but the effect is the same
<Vadi> andrea-bs: okay, thank you.
<CaioAlonso> hi, i'm having some issues when pushing new code to my branch, http://pastebin.com/d44c37f9d , can anyone help me?
<JanC> since when does launchpad assign untranslated strings to a translator?
<wbrady> can someone please help me with question #25435 in launchpad itself
<pascal80> How can I remove the accidently added gqview distribution package here: https://launchpad.net/brasero/+packages
<hexmode> pascal80: there is a delete link on the left
<pascal80> hexmode: I don't see any delete link
<hexmode> are you logged in?
<hexmode> are you brasero on launchpad?
<pascal80> hexmode: I did register the brasero project and I'm logged in with my LP account
<hexmode> pascal80: you know what?  I thought you were talking about a PPA.  My bad.
<hexmode> sorry, I don't know the answer
<pascal80> hexmode: no problem
<andrea-bs> pascal80: can you delete it from there? https://launchpad.net/brasero/trunk/+ubuntupkg
<mdke> danilos: thanks, I'll try
<pascal80> andrea-bs: no, I don't see a delete action on that page
<andrea-bs> pascal80: so I think it's better you contact a sysadmin with Launchpad Answers asking to delete it
<pascal80> andrea-bs: actually I did this a while ago here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/13056
<andrea-bs> pascal80: that's strange because generally admins solve this problems quickly, but what about closing this question and opening a new one?
<pascal80> andrea-bs: I just reopened the question a few days ago, perhaps I should wait a little longer
<andrea-bs> pascal80: I'd like to help you, but I'm not a sysadmin, sorry... perhaps you will have more chances sending a mail to the launchpad-users mailing list
<pascal80> andrea-bs: thanks anyway
<ubotu> New bug: #195872 in malone "multiple edit using the email interface doesn't seem to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195872
<yml> hello launchpaders;
<yml> I would like to know if someone could help me to set up the sync between  a project on googlecode and launchpad?
<yml> I have defined a branch but for some reasons LP fails to operate the import.
<yml> The project can be found in LP by searching for djmap
<lifeless> yml: please file a question on launchpad-bazaar, as the help says to do so
<mwhudson> i think he did that already, in fact
<yml> I have done it yesterday or this moning
<yml> :-(
<mwhudson> yml: the people responsible for this mostly live in aus/nz at the moment
<yml> But since I have never done such thing I was just checking if there was an obvious reason
<mwhudson> so you filed it around the time i went to bed
<yml> This is fine no emergency
<yml> I don't want to be rude just willing to be sure the ball is rolling :-)
<mwhudson> yml: you know on the form "https://code.edge.launchpad.net/djmap/+addbranch", it says: "This is the external location where the Bazaar branch is hosted."
<mwhudson> yml: how can we make it more obvious that this is _not_ how to request a subversion import?
<mwhudson> yml: this is a serious question, people make this mistake all the time
<mwhudson> yml: you should put the details on this page: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/djmap/trunk/+source
<yml> mwhudson  : may be just write some information in the code section of "take a tour"
<yml> is it just me or LP is so slow that most pages timeout?
<mwhudson> yml: it really shouldn't be _that_ slow
<yml> thank you it seems that LP is now testing I hope it will import it
<ffm> how do I get a sprint added to launchpad?
<salgado> ffm, https://launchpad.net/sprints
<ffm> salgado: thx.
#launchpad 2008-02-27
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jml> mpt: helloo
<mib_u3hwzal9> Quick question: what is the average latency of vcs-import from the time a project is registered? I'm not in a rush, I'm just curious.
<Hobbsee> Read the page help to understand how removals work.
<Hobbsee> where's the page help?
<mpt> Hobbsee, something actually says "read the page help"?
<mpt> If it does, please report it as a bug, and add the "navel-gazing" tag
<Hobbsee> mpt: yeah, ppa package deletion page
<Hobbsee> mpt: if you file it, it'll probably get fixed quicker, too
<mpt> Hobbsee, I don't have a PPA, so I can't easily report it
<mpt> well, I could set up one up locally
 * mpt tries
<Hobbsee> mpt: enable your ppa :)
<mpt> Sorry, I have a long-standing principle that I never do anything that starts with "Enable" ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mpt> ah, so now I have a PPA, but it has no packages
<mpt> and I don't see the "read the page help" text anywhere
<mpt> nm, found it in the code
<Hobbsee> yeah, i guess you'd need to add soem to delete some
<mpt> I don't have good words for explaining why that's wrong
<mpt> Alan Cooper expresses something similar when he says "Visually show what; textually show which"
<mpt> but that's not quite the same thing
<mpt> This problem is of the same type as when we used to have pages that started off talking about "the form below"
<Hobbsee> heh
<mpt> Another example is those alerts that say "Click 'Yes' to <something>. Click 'No' to <something else>."
<spiv> mpt: sort of "don't refer to something when you could give it to the user directly"?
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> indirection!
<mpt> That's what it is
<spiv> mpt: I was just about to use that word :)
<mpt> thanks spiv
<ScottK2> mpt: Based on your comments in Bug #137448 and others, I really appreciate your efforts to make the LP U/I more sensible.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137448 in malone "New UI is confusing and counter inuitive for changing affected package" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137448 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<mpt> thanks :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #195984 in soyuz ""Delete packages" page says "Read the page help"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195984
<Hobbsee> mpt: i forgot to mention that it seems the page help doesn't exist either
<mpt> aha, so it doesn't
<sacul> I'm trying to do some work for gnome-do a project on launchpad and I'm having some difficulty with getting it to load in monodeveloop.  is this the right place to ask my questions?
<michalski> yes
<sacul> well.. the instructions say to use bzr to download the trunk which i have.. then run configure to create the .mds file.. unfortunately there is no configure fiel.
<michalski> can anyone help him? Im the equivalent of a janitor here....
<sacul> :-/
<sacul> thanks anyway michalski
<michalski> no problem sorry
<michalski> you should post it in launchpad
<michalski> in the answers section
<michalski> (https://launchpad.net/)
<Hobbsee> or see gnome-do support
<jetsaredim> question: I had 4 binary and 4 source packages in my ppa - i then successfully built two more packages (one hardy, one gutsy) - now my ppa lists 6 source and only 5 binary
<jetsaredim> why is this?
<jetsaredim> oop - looks like i'm just impatient - nm
<carlos> morning
<mdke> carlos: hiya. I wanted to check something with you. If i upload a ubuntu-docs package with some amended po files for various languages (with fixes), will those translations take precedence over the ones committed by the tranlator teams so that the next time I download translations, they won't contain the errors which I fixed in my upload?
<carlos> mdke: only if you upload them directly to each pofile's upload form and select 'user upload'
<carlos> so you will need to do it one by one
<mdke> argh
<mdke> carlos: we have large quantities of broken po files for ubuntu-docs - is there no way it can be done in the package upload?
<carlos> unfortunately, no, there is no way to do it automatically doing a package upload
<carlos> if you do it that way
<carlos> the ui will show a fork from upstream
<mdke> upstream?
<carlos> so users will be able to detect them easily and 'revert' those messages to what you uploaded
<carlos> mdke: sorry, package source code
<mdke> carlos: is that something that could be fixed or is it a policy?
<mdke> i mean, could I file a bug about this?
<mrevell> Launchpad users meeting in #launchpad-meeting in 12 minutes
<carlos> mdke: it's the way it works. We could think about a way to do it from the template upload form, but I don't see how could we differentiate from a package upload when it should modify translations automatically and when it shouldn't...
<mdke> carlos: is there something wrong with a policy that says a package upload should always modify translations if the po file changes?
<carlos> mdke: you can file a bug for anything you want, we will need to discuss it whether we can find a good solution or whether is impossible to fit your needs...
<mdke> sure, but there's no point me filing a bug if there is a clear policy reason why my needs can't be implemented ;)
<carlos> mdke: well, that's a problem, yes, because any fix done by Ubuntu translators would be reverted with each package update
<mdke> carlos: ah, because in most packages po files are included from upstream?
<carlos> right
<mdke> I see
<carlos> ubuntu-doc is just a special case
<mdke> so the only way it could be done is by making an exception for ubuntu-docs
<carlos> mdke: well, maybe danilo or jtv have a good way to implement both cases ;-)
<mdke> ok, I'll have to upload them manually for now. Do I have access rights to do that for all languages?
<carlos> mdke: hmm, you are the owner of the template so I think you are, yes. Let me confirm it...
<mdke> carlos: not to worry, I have to run now - I'll give it a try and see! but if you can see a workaround to doing it manually, let me know - there are a lot for the various releases!
<carlos> mdke: hmm, I think you may not have permissions
<carlos> mdke: but please, just try it, if it fails, let me know and I will do it manually
<mrevell> Launchpad users meeting in #launchpad-meeting now
<BenWheeler> Hi. Anyone on who's involved in imports?
<iKs> Hi !
<iKs> I recently upgraded my bzr repo version for it to support tags, using bzr upgrade
<iKs> now I try to push to LP and this is what I get :
<iKs> bzr: ERROR: Tags not supported by BzrBranch5('bzr+ssh://.../main/'); you may be able to use bzr upgrade --dirstate-tags.
<iKs> when I do bzr upgrade [theURL] this is what I get :
<iKs> bzr: ERROR: The branch format Bazaar-NG meta directory, format 1 is already at the most recent format.
<iKs> Any help ?
<kiko> iKs, can you ask in #bzr?
<ubotu> New bug: #196173 in launchpad "https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+newmirror should have a comments/whiteboard entry" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196173
<ubotu> New bug: #196175 in launchpad "please add a way to triger a probe of _a_ mirror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196175
<ubotu> New bug: #196177 in launchpad "please add 'next' and 'previous' buttons to mirror review pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196177
<sacul> is it proper to add compiler directives to Makefile.am when using automake?
<wbrady> can anybody help me with question #25435 in launchpad itself?
<synic> hey folks, what's the best way to keep a "development" build of a package in PPA?  Say a weekly build of the bzr trunk source?
<somerville32> synic: Write a script :)
<synic> and just add something like ~devel1 or something to the version?
<ubotu> New bug: #196222 in malone "text listing of bug missing related branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196222
<kiko> interesting
<pete_> OOPS-788EB100
<cbx33> can't get to ubuntu bugs at the moment
<cbx33> known issue?
<BjornT> cbx33: can you try again? i just tried, and could get to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<cbx33> BjornT: the beta site
<BjornT> cbx33: sorry, i meant https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<HappyCamp> Can anyone help with me getting an error: OOPS-788A2131  when attempting to register my PGP key?
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/788A2131
<BjornT> cbx33: although, looking at your oops, there's something wrong there. i'll take a look at it.
<matsubara> HappyCamp: I can help you out. 
<HappyCamp> Thanks :)
<HappyCamp> I just tried that link, guessing it is a bot, and I don't think I have access
<matsubara> HappyCamp: that oops is not available yet. Are you by any chance the Andy Bowman, who sent an email about having issues registering a pgp key, to the lp-users list?
<HappyCamp> Not me.  I am John Villalovos
<HappyCamp> https://launchpad.net/~happycamp
<matsubara> HappyCamp: what's the key fingerprint you're trying to register?
<HappyCamp> matsubara, 2F24 AD89 E5D5 C92B 7FE2  F878 7ED5 2D38 1A25 D86C
<HappyCamp> It's an oldie but a goodie :)
<HappyCamp> pub   1024D/1A25D86C 1997-10-22
<HappyCamp>       Key fingerprint = 2F24 AD89 E5D5 C92B 7FE2  F878 7ED5 2D38 1A25 D86C
<matsubara> you're definitely hitting the same problem as Andy Bowman. Just got your email to the lp-users list
<HappyCamp> Great, I have company :)
<cbx33> BjornT: nope, still broken here
<HappyCamp> matsubara, I wonder if it could be because it is such an old key.
<HappyCamp> Or the type of key it is, I forget which type it is.
<HappyCamp> It was created with PGP back in 1997.
<matsubara> HappyCamp: so, the problem is, when LP tries to import your key, it searches the key server for 0x1a25d86c, but that ID returns more than one key
<HappyCamp> Yep.
<HappyCamp> They foolishly think there will be no key collisions :(
<HappyCamp> And unfortunately the other key has been revoked, but not mine.
<matsubara> HappyCamp: I filed bug 196253
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196253 in launchpad "OOPS importing pgp key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196253
<HappyCamp> Thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #196252 in launchpad "pending-review mirror sites should show as "pending review", not "unofficial" on +mirror/$hostname" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196252
<ubotu> New bug: #196253 in launchpad "OOPS importing pgp key" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196253
<sivang> is kiko on vacation or am I just missing his work hours ?
<thumper> sivang: kiko is in Brazil
<ubotu> New bug: #196257 in malone "https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ times out often" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196257
<sivang> thumper: yeah, I know that, is Sao Carlos IIRC
<thumper> sivang: although I have a feeling that he is travelling over the next day or so
<sivang> thumper: do you know where he is travelling to ?
<thumper> sivang: yes
<sivang> He told me that he might visit me again during March
<sivang> and I'm awaiting him :)
<ubotu> New bug: #196258 in launchpad "Distribution mirror can't be reassigned to teams without contact addresses" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196258
<synic> ok, in PPA, I see _i386.deb, _amd64.deb, and _lpia.deb.  What is lpia?
<sivang> cheers all
<sivang> laters
<mwhudson> synic: "low power intel architecture" i think: http://www.intel.com/technology/systems/lpia/
<synic> thanks
<mib_j1mj1ghz> Quick question: what is the average latency of vcs-import from the time a project is registered?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> No such thing!
<pochu> is it possible to make an advanced search in blueprints, or apply some filters?
<mpt> pochu, not at the moment
<pochu> mpt: I guess that's already reported and milestoned? :-)
<mpt> pochu, reported but not milestoned
 * mpt is waiting for the Bugs page to load to find the relevant report
<pochu> no spec for it either
<pochu> mpt: for small projects it won't be useful I guess, but Ubuntu has 2521 blueprints right now ;)
<mpt> yyyyyeah
<mpt> Most of them, if they were bug reports, would be Incomplete :-)
<mpt> bug 195743
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195743 in blueprint "blueprint tracker lacks an advanced search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195743
<pochu> mpt: or won't fix ;)
<pochu> thanks
<pochu> reported yesterday!
<pochu> I guess everybody is looking at the pending blueprints looking for GSoC ideas ;-)
<joejaxx> has anyone checked to see if the people wanting to unscribe from launchpad-users are actually subscribed? or whether it is spam? :P
<pochu> I think kiko does that
 * pochu wonders why there is so many spam on that list
<pochu> and I guess my rants there contribute to the /unwanted mail/ ;)
<joejaxx> pochu: lol
<joejaxx> well i was just wondering as there has been an increase of these kinds of emails and i do not think anyone is automatically subscribed to that list
<joejaxx> ie they know how to unsubscribe
<joejaxx> lol :)
<ubotu> New bug: #196305 in launchpad "Answers shows "Edit question" but then gave me a forbidden on submit." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196305
<pochu> I think there was a message somewhere which asked to subscribe to that list to get CDs from shipit...
<pochu> not sure though
#launchpad 2008-02-28
<wbrady> ffm: ayt?
<ffm> wbrady: yepper.
<wbrady> is there anything you can do with that question i put up in launchpad itself?
<ffm> wbrady: what'cha need?
<ffm> keep in mind I'll be AFK in 5 min for 10 mins
<ffm> wbrady: url?
 * ffm is afk
<wbrady> url of project or question?
<ubotu> New bug: #196320 in malone "Bug reporting page asks for package when distribution has no packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196320
<ubotu> New bug: #196322 in soyuz ""All source packages" page empty when distribution doesn't use Launchpad for packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196322
<ffm> wbrady: the question.
<ffm> so much for taht.
<ubotu> New bug: #196329 in launchpad "Queries are using random() when config sets them False" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196329
<ubotu> New bug: #196331 in malone "Possible to subvert Importance permissions using retargeting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196331
<jjesse> trying to commit branch and getting error message bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/kubuntu-hardy/.bzr/repository/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<spiv> jjesse: you cannot commit to a http:// URL.
<jjesse> spiv: so how do i make it commit to an bzr+ssh url?
<spiv> jjesse: if you are a member of the ubuntu-core-doc team, then you can use "bzr bind bzr+ssh://YOUR_LP_USERNAME@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core/kubuntu-hardy" (possibly using "bzr unbind" first) to switch your checkout to use the writeable location for that branch.
<jjesse> bzr commit bzr+ssh and then the locatioN?
<spiv> Hmm, or just "bzr switch bzr+ssh://..."
<jjesse> spiv: thanks i think it worked
<jjesse> yup that worked thanks spiv
<spiv> jjesse: glad I could help.
<mpt> GO LAUNCHPAD GO
<Hobbsee> it won't.
<spiv> That's right, you're stuck with it ;)
<mpt> Hobbsee, your relentless optimism is delightful
<Hobbsee> mpt: or maybe it's already gone...
<Hobbsee> mpt: it's a slight habit of playing devil's advocate, i'm afraid
<jml> *you're* afraid?
<jml> ;)
<Hobbsee> jml: sure, i'm afraid a lot.
<Hobbsee> i just don't show it on irc :)
<ubotu> New bug: #196344 in launchpad ""Programming language:" vs. "...list of programming languages..."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196344
<mwhudson> bug 88286
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88286 in loggerhead "Loggerhead does not escape special characters when embedding a revision ID in a URL" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/88286 - Assigned to Robey Pointer (robey)
<jamesh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/displayconfig-gtk/+bug/144641 <- that's a lot of dupes
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144641 in displayconfig-gtk "displayconfig-gtk should generate an randr 1.2 configuration where possible" [Critical,In progress]  - Assigned to Bryce Harrington (bryceharrington)
<RAOF> jamesh: That's because displayconfig-gtk is utterly broken, and quite prominent :)
<jamesh> and they decided to dupe all the bugs against the one I filed ...
<mpt> BjornT, what do you think of the idea of including CVEs as rows in the "Affects" table?
<mwhudson> can i change which series a milestone is targeted for?
<ubotu> New bug: #196364 in rosetta ""Upload a file" link available when I don't have permission" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196364
<mtaylor> launchpad down? 
<mwhudson> mtaylor: no?
<mtaylor> mwhudson: mmm. working again
<mtaylor> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/memcached/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<icculus> Hey there, does anyone happen to know how long it takes to get a translation imported into launchpad? Days? Weeks? I've got one that's sitting there on "Needs Review" and I was curious how long they tend to stay in that state...
<icculus> (for future time management planning, if nothing else.)
<jamesh> icculus: the first time needs to be approved manually, but after that it should go through automatically
<jamesh> icculus: the translations developers work on European time, so should be around in a few hours if you want to speak to them directly
<icculus> cool; I'll stick around.   :)
<icculus> thanks
<jamesh> danilos: icculus was asking about a translation template in the import queue earlier.  Are you able to help him?
<icculus> danilos: ...specifically, I think I'm here to beg someone to approve my .pot file import.  :)
<danilos> icculus: it's very early in the morning here (8am), so I am not fully awake yet, but I can try to help if it's a non-controversial case :)
<icculus> danilos: I don't think it's controversial, mostly I was curious how long it usually takes to get a .pot approved for import.
<icculus> https://translations.launchpad.net/mojosetup/+imports
<icculus> (specifically: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12247041/localization.pot )
<danilos> icculus: usually less than a week (this is basically about approving your project)
<icculus> danilos: okay, thanks
<icculus> danilos: go back to sleep, 8am is too early to be awake.   :)
<danilos> icculus: you aware of the https://help.launchpad.net/TranslationsImportPolicy ?
<icculus> danilos: I was not, but I'll read it now.
<danilos> icculus: hehe, will do so in a minute, approving this is short, I just want to make sure you understand what you are getting into :) specifically, it means that you should have all translators do the translations over Launchpad so there is no duplicate work, or at least lock-down some languages (using translation groups, which requires us to create them again :)
<danilos> 'over Launchpad' can also mean downloading a PO file, translating offline, and uploading back
<icculus> danilos: I'm not planning to have external translators, just launchpad.
<danilos> icculus: cool, thanks for clarifying, I've approved the file, it should be imported in a few minutes, so you can direct translators at https://translations.launchpad.net/mojosetup/ as soon as that is done and you marked mojosetup as officially using LP for translations
<icculus> danilos: great, thank you very much!
 * danilos crawls back to bed :)
<icculus> :)
<danilos> icculus: btw, the import failed, likely due to a missing PO header (i.e. a msgid "" and a special msgstr "", see gettext documentation to see how it looks like, or generate one with xgettext)
<icculus> hhm, okay.
<icculus> Is there a way to figure out which part it doesn't like?
<danilos> icculus: further approvals should not be necessary if you use the same path name or upload directly at https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/mojosetup/trunk/+pots/mojosetup
<danilos> icculus: you should have gotten an email I think
<icculus> okay, thanks
<icculus> I don't want to make you stay awake any longer.   :)
<danilos> icculus: yeah, I'll be back later, so if there are any problems, just ping me :)
<icculus> danilos: thank you again
<danilos> icculus: np
<mithro> how does one go about getting a project converted to a project group?
<mithro> well it appears the correct way is to post a question on Launchpad - I have done so now - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/25816
<BUGabundo> hi guys and galls
<BUGabundo> can an LP admin look at bug 150900?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150900 in apt "apt_preferences man page typo" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150900
<BUGabundo> malone aint reading my email messages properly!
<BUGabundo> hi Hobbsee. how is life been treating you?
 * BUGabundo this is not a sexual harassment!
 * BUGabundo just simple chit chat!
<TFKyle> lies!
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> envy are we, TFKyle?
<TFKyle> nope
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so, how is life treating YOU, TFKyle?
<Hobbsee> hey BUGabundo 
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: been at uni.  was fun :)
<BUGabundo> hey girl
<BUGabundo> classes start again next week....
<BUGabundo> can't wait to be there until 23.30 at night 
 * BUGabundo irony
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mwhudson> mpt: practising for when you're back in the uk?
<mpt> No, it really is the morning
<Fujitsu> Just.
<Fujitsu> Very just.
<mwhudson> hm, i guess
<mpt> Ok, I'm confused about how to change the status of a bug report
<mpt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/127895
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127895 in launchpad "Title of artefact too far from the content of the artefact" [Medium,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<mpt> I want to set it as In Progress
<mpt> but not for the 1.2 series
<mpt> 1.2 milestone, rather
<mpt> Is that a milestone, or a series, or a release? I can't tell
<Fujitsu> It's not the first, at any rate.
<Fujitsu> Is it possible to remove the conjoinedness of them? I've never seen an option.
<mithro> Is there a way to either disable the code button or point it to our git code repository?
 * Fujitsu doesn't believe so.
<Fujitsu> Until Launchpad can import git, that is.
<mpt> mithro, good point, no there isn't
<mpt> You can say that a project doesn't use Launchpad for bug tracking
<mpt> you can say that a project doesn't use Launchpad for translations
<mpt> but you can't say that it doesn't use Launchpad for code hosting
<mithro> mpt: dang :/
<Fujitsu> There doesn't need to be an option for that, because the code hosting functionality already allows hosting elsewhere.
<Fujitsu> Just not git.
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> right
<Fujitsu> Ideally there would be an option for some arbitrary URL.
<Fujitsu> Or to import every conceivable VCS, but that's unlikely...
<mpt> and Launchpad would poke the URL and auto-detect what kind of VCS it was
<mpt> like for bug trackers
<spiv> Well, some URLs are self-evident.  "git://..."
<mpt> bug 104564
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104564 in launchpad-bazaar "git based import for projects inaddition to cvs and svn import" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104564
<Fujitsu> That would be goo.
<mpt> Launchpad is all goo
<mpt> That's why it's lime green :-)
<Fujitsu> (my d key is pretty much dead, sorry)
<mwhudson> you could register a remote branch, mayhap
<mwhudson> though, uh, the constraints probably wouldn't allow git://
<mpt> BjornT, how do I get rid of the 1.2 series from the bug report?
<bigon> Hi, I get a timeout error when trying to access https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu with id error OOPS-789EA33
<Fujitsu> There's a bug on that.
 * Fujitsu hunts.
<Fujitsu> Bug #196257
<ubotu> Bug 196257 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/196257 is private
<mpt> If there is, it's not one with the 'timeout' tag
<Fujitsu> Baah.
 * Fujitsu stabs.
<Fujitsu> Seriously guys, is it necessary?>
<mpt> Is what necessary?
<Fujitsu> Making such things private.
<Fujitsu> I guess you need private comments...
<mithro> can anyone deal with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/25816 ?
<spiv> I don't see anything in that bug that makes it worth being private.
<Fujitsu> Hmm, that's not private.
<Fujitsu> It isn't private. I can see it.
<Fujitsu> But ubotu can't.
<Fujitsu> That is strange.
<mpt> oh rly?
<spiv> Oh, hmm.  It's probably a bug in ubotu then...
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> The dupe is private.
<Fujitsu> Sorry, the thing it's a dupe of.
<Fujitsu> And ubotu always tries to look that up as well.
<spiv> Ah, that'd be the bug.
<spiv> ubotu could handle that better, I think.
<BjornT> mpt: you can't get rid of the series altogether. you have to mark it as won't fix
<mpt> and yes, the duplicate target does need to be private, probably
<spiv> mpt: yeah
<Fujitsu> BjornT: But you can't unconjoin the original task, can you?
<mpt> BjornT, it's already marked as Invalid for the series, but now I'm actually fixing the bug, and I want to mark it as In Progress, and I can't
<mpt> because it still says "Status tracked in 1.2"
<BjornT> Fujitsu: if you mark it as won't fix, it will unconjoin the original task
<Fujitsu> Ah, that could be documented.
<BjornT> yeah...
<mpt> So Won't Fix does that, and Invalid doesn't?
<mpt> iiiiiinteresting
<mpt> Thanks BjornT!
<Fujitsu> It's good to require the extra privilege.
<Fujitsu> But please, document that somewhere obvious. It does make sense, which is probably why nobody's worked it out before...
<BjornT> mpt: right. if the bug is invalid in the current development series, it's considered to be invalid overall. it it's "won't fix", the bug is still valid, and may be fixed in a later series.
<mpt> Hmm, that might be news to the Launchpad developers who've been using them synonymously :-)
<Fujitsu> Is there still no way to switch contexts in a bug without manually constructing the URL?
<Fujitsu> And are distribution bugs meant to lack a +nominate? They have a link to the page, but it isn't actually there...
<mpt> Fujitsu, the answer to your first question is yes
<mpt> Can you give an example URL for your second question?
<Fujitsu> https://staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/190004
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190004 in xf86-input-evtouch "Please merge xf86-input-evdev 0.8.7-3 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] 
<Fujitsu> THe nomination link in the actions portlet.
<Fujitsu> I have to say that it's probably more appropriate for the pillar field in the bug task table to link to the task.
<Fujitsu> Once there, one can easily click on Overview.
<BjornT> Fujitsu: why do you need to switch the context in the bug?
<Fujitsu> BjornT: Because of that bug, for one.
<Fujitsu> Also, if on one context, I can't nominate for a series in another context, can I?
<Fujitsu> Or maybe I can, but I shouldn't be able to.
<Fujitsu> I think I filed a bug on that.
<Fujitsu> Because it means we often have 4x as many tasks as we need.
<BjornT> Fujitsu: ok. i think the correct fix there is to allow you to nominate from any context. it's easier if you don't have to care about the context.
<BjornT> Fujitsu: oh. you're talking about source packages in the same distro here, right?
<Fujitsu> BjornT: Correct.
<Fujitsu> If context in fact ends up not mattering, why show the current context at all?
<BjornT> Fujitsu: that's a bit special. there has been some discussions about that; some people want one nomination per package, some prefer how it works today.
<Fujitsu> Bug #110195
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110195 in malone "Nomination for a release on one source package shouldn't affect any others" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110195
<BjornT> Fujitsu: it still matters today, but i don't think it should matter.
<mpt> Fujitsu, how often and how well do people use nominations in Ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> mpt: We use them extensively for every stable release update and security update.
<mpt> Like 6.06.2, for example?
<Fujitsu> Perhaps it would make sense to have the nomination link somewhere under +editstatus.
<Fujitsu> No.
<Fujitsu> That's a point release, which rolls up multiple stable release updates.
<Fujitsu> SRUs are single package fixes.
<mpt> oh, ok
<mpt> like how Gimp was updated in 7.10
<Fujitsu> That's an SRU, right.
<Fujitsu> A very special one, I must say.
<Fujitsu> For a security update bug example, see the last comment in that bug I referenced before.
<ubotu> New bug: #196500 in malone "Unexplained that only "Won't Fix" series status makes main bug status changeable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196500
<mpt> I see
<mpt> It took me a looong time, looking at that bug report, to realize how it was possible for a bug to be "Fix Released" for python 2.5 but not for any of that item's child items (Dapper, Edgy, Feisty, Gutsy)
<mpt> because it's fixed in Hardy (though Hardy isn't Released, but that's a separate issue)
 * Hobbsee no longer feels bad about how it takes so long for 8her8 to understand how to use variosu bug statuses, and other pieces of launchpad
<Fujitsu> That should have been nominated for Hardy too, sorry.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: X restart time?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah.  again ;9
<Fujitsu> Some people have different uses of release nomination. Some nominate for the current release, others don't.
<mpt> well, that's not good
<Fujitsu> Launchpad doesn't provide a single way to do it.
<Fujitsu> A bug task by default represents the current release.
<Fujitsu> But there's also the option of nominating it for the current release.
<mpt> What happens if it's a Critical bug that has never occurred in the development release, but occurs in the last LTS?
<mpt> "Ubuntu" shouldn't represent the development release in that case, should it?
<Fujitsu> Then you mark the bug as Invalid, and nominate it for that release.
<Fujitsu> It would all make a lot more sense if we had version tracking.
<mpt> How would that work better than the status quo?
<Fujitsu> You could eliminate the Ubuntu task entirely.
<Fujitsu> There's no need for it if you know which version of the package it's found in.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you forgot to mention the dealing with the flames, as the zomgcritical bug was marked invalid.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: and the users confusion, etc
<Hobbsee> ;0
<Fujitsu> Ah yes.
<mpt> Fujitsu, but a bug can be fixed in package version x.y.z in Ubuntu Kvetchy while remaining unfixed in the same version x.y.z in Ubuntu Jumpy, right?
<Fujitsu> mpt: They're not the same version.
<mpt> Never?
<Fujitsu> That's a limitation of the package pool system. Package versions are unique.
<Fujitsu> (within the distribution archive, that is)
<Fujitsu> Version x.y.z in Kvetchy is identical to that in Jumpy.
<Fujitsu> No matter what.
<mpt> Same in Debian?
<Fujitsu> Correct.
<mpt> Same in Fedora?
<Fujitsu> No idea.
<Fujitsu> They're very, very different.
<mpt> hm
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you only patch one or the other, though
<Hobbsee> or, can only do that
<Hobbsee> ie, fixing it in one doesn't automatically fix it in the other
<mpt> I wonder how well this would work for end users
<mpt> they know which version of Ubuntu they're using
<Fujitsu> Right, you have to do it seperately for both, though it would be possible to add a feature to avoid that.
<mpt> but they don't know which version of a particular package they're using
<mpt> (where by "end users" I mean "the 0.01% who are willing and able to report bugs")
<Fujitsu> I guess.
<Fujitsu> There aren't many possible versions they could have, but your point still stands.
<BUGabundo> since now there so much moviment around here
<BUGabundo> can any LP dev look at
<BUGabundo> bug 150900?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150900 in apt "apt_preferences man page typo" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150900
<BUGabundo> and see why malone aint reading my email messages properly!
<Fujitsu> What's the problem?
<Fujitsu> Your status syntax is wrong. Is that it?
<BUGabundo> I don't so
<BUGabundo> I wrote status: new
<Fujitsu> Pardon?
<Fujitsu> Also wrong.
<BUGabundo> as it was in the example
<Fujitsu> `  status new'
<BUGabundo> hummm
<BUGabundo> typo on the example then?
 * Fujitsu looks.
<Fujitsu> No colon or caps that I can see.
<mpt> Fujitsu, is bug 125994 a duplicate of bug 114766?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125994 in malone "Privileges required for release nomination approval/declination are relaxed to those of the lowest involved component" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125994
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114766 in malone "Only bug contacts should be able to nominate a bug for a release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114766
<BjornT> mpt: no. one is about nominating bugs. the other is about approving/rejecting existing nominations
<mpt> ah, so they are
<Fujitsu> #125994 is rather related to #110195
<BUGabundo> ok Fujitsu. I'll try better next time
 * BUGabundo Lunch Time
<mpt> Fujitsu, Hobbsee: for bug 152878, what do you think of putting the information in a tooltip for the package in the "Affects" table?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152878 in malone "Source package details box hampers bug page context-independence" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152878
<Fujitsu> That might work.
<mpt> e.g. "Latest version x.y.z-ubuntu-1 in main, uploaded by Petunia Flowers, maintained by Universe Team"
<Hobbsee> mpt: define tooltop here?
<mpt> Hobbsee, HTML title=
<Hobbsee> mpt: of that panel, or?
 * Hobbsee is dense, apparently.
<mpt> of just the package name
<mpt> e.g. <td><a href="..." title="Latest version x.y.z-ubuntu-1 in main, uploaded by Petunia Flowers, maintained by Universe Team">firefox</a></td>
 * Hobbsee is still dense.
<Hobbsee> oh right
<mpt> so (in a graphical browser) when you hover over the package name, you get the info about that package
<ubotu> New bug: #196510 in rosetta ""Hardware Drivers" untranslatable" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196510
<Hobbsee> i wasn't aware that launchpad even *did* tooltips..
<Fujitsu> Lots of things have tooltips.
<Fujitsu> Datetimes being some of the more useful ones.
<Hobbsee> hmm.  hadn't seen that one before
<Hobbsee> i kinda expect tooltips to appear for different coloured text
<Hobbsee> mpt: i dont' really see how that helps, tbh
<Hobbsee> mpt: is that supposed to replace the panel?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> so we can make the bug page (very nearly) the same regardless of context
<Fujitsu> The panel definitely needs to go, but it's going to be difficult to replace.
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<mpt> and, so we can show the info for every package, not just the one whose context you happen to be looking at the bug in.
<ubotu> New bug: #196527 in malone "Current series is represented inconsistently in multi-target distribution bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196527
<BUGabundo> fast question OT: what should I do instead of "cat http://pt.cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS" that actully works?
<Fujitsu> BUGabundo: wget -O - http://some/uri?
<BUGabundo> nope, Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Doesn't that work?
<BUGabundo> it just saves it, won't chow it
<BUGabundo> *show
<Fujitsu> -O -
<Fujitsu> That sends it to stdout.
<BUGabundo> wait!
 * BUGabundo looks closer!
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhh
<BUGabundo> font letters was too small
<BUGabundo> two ctrl+'+' did the trick
<Fujitsu> You may want to throw in a -q somewhere to shut it up, too
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I've reported a bug against wget
 * Fujitsu heads to bed.
<Fujitsu> Why?
<BUGabundo> because it would write a file
<BUGabundo> even if you told him not to
<BUGabundo> back in the days...
<BUGabundo> its still there on LP and gnu tracker
<Fujitsu> WFM
<BUGabundo> enh??
<Fujitsu> -O - doesn't create a file.
<BUGabundo> bug 135063
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135063 in wget "wget --quite --background leaves a wget.log file" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135063 - Assigned to Micah Cowan (micahcowan)
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<Fujitsu> Anyway, night.
<BUGabundo> what? already?
<BUGabundo> I've just add lunch
<BUGabundo> lol
<wbrady> can anybody help me with question #25833 or #25435 in launchpad itself?
<ubotu> New bug: #196590 in malone "bug expiry: inactive users vs inactive developers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196590
<ubotu> New bug: #196595 in rosetta "Remove restricted translation handling" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196595
<andrei_> hey guys. I'm new at this and I have a quick question. I'm planning to use bazaar and launchpad together for a project, and I want to keep the development branch hosted on launchpad. How can I give someone else permission to "push" to that branch?
<intellectronica> andrei_: yes, you can use a team
<andrei_> so all the people who have push rights have to be members of the same team?
<intellectronica> andrei_: just add everyone you want to be able to push to the team, and host the branch as that team
<intellectronica> andrei_: yes
<andrei_> aha, 10x
<andrei_> sorry to ask this, but how do I manage the team that I've created (e.g. add members)?
<andrei_> got it, sorry
<intellectronica> andrei_: cool. and don't be sorry :)
<andrei_> and another one :). When pushing to launchpad, using bzr+ssh:// is the same as lp:// ?
<andrei_> and is it normal for a push of a 1 line change to take minutes to complete?
<wbrady> I really need some help as soon as possible if anybody can: question #25833 and #25435 in launchpad itself
<ubotu> New bug: #196661 in launchpad-answers "Email reply triggered a ProgrammingError" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196661
<Rinchen> anyone want to have a meeting in #launchpad-meeting? ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #196669 in launchpad "Change mirror owner to someone who doesn't have a preferred email set crashes the +review form" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196669
<ffm> I need a project made into a super project, can someone help me with that?
<thumper> ffm: ask a question on the launchpad project, and an admin can help
<ffm> thumper: an admin hasn't responded for a while. its been days.
<thumper> ffm: which question?
<ffm> thumper: #25833 and #25435.
<ffm> thumper: on the latter, the former was just made.
<ffm> 25435 is old, and more important.
<thumper> ffm: ack
<ffm> thumper: much appricated. Funny thing is, when I ask, it is answered, but when my friend asks (wbrady)...
<thumper> ffm: it depends who is listening at the time
<thumper> ffm: it's nothing personal
<kiko> ffm, I'm busy all this week, ping me monday to sort it out for you
<ffm> kiko: will do.
<ubotu> New bug: #196679 in rosetta "ValueError on +language-packs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196679
<moomo1> any admin here?
<thumper> moomo1: yes but he's busy
<thumper> moomo1: feel free to ask away
<thumper> moomo1: so did you have a question or were you just curious?
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 6 March 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> next meeting changed
<moomo1> thumper: i need data removed from a bugreport
<thumper> moomo1: you need to be more explicit
<thumper> moomo1: like what data on which bug report and why
<moomo1> thumper, i only say to admin, cuz my bug report contain private data, so he need remove it
<moomo1> so i can only talk to admin so only he knows
<moomo1> i accidently put private data in it
<moomo1> username, hostname, etc
<kiko> moomo1, ask a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cbx33> hey BjornT 
<cbx33> still busted
<moomo1> i did, admin dont reply to it
<kiko> hey cbx33 
<kiko> moomo1, that's because I'm really busy this week
<moomo1> kiko: you're the only admin on launchpad?
<kiko> moomo1, no, mthaddon can also help;.
<moomo1> oh
<moomo1> mthaddon: you there?
<mthaddon> moomo1, here
<moomo1> its ok to priv msg you?
<mthaddon> sure
<mthaddon> moomo1, whenever you're ready - or you can email me if you like 
<moomo1> mthaddon, but i have PM you, didnt you see it?
<mthaddon> don't see anything...
<moomo1> oh
<mthaddon> I've just PM-ed you - you see it?
<moomo1> yes i saw it
<moomo1> and i replied to it
<mthaddon> weird, I don't see your reply
<moomo1> ok, pm me a channel to join with a random name, and we both join it
<LarstiQ> moomo1: is your nick registered?
<moomo1> no
<mthaddon> aha
<moomo1> ok i mail
<mthaddon> cool
<moomo1> okay, i have mailed it to you now
<mthaddon> moomo1, have edited, rather than deleting the original - let me know if that's what you had in mind
<moomo1> okie
<moomo1> mthaddon: ok perfect, you removed all private data, its good, thats what i had in mind
<mthaddon> cool
<moomo1> very much appreciated!
<mthaddon> no problem
<moomo1> mthaddon++
<moomo1> !karma mthaddon +
<moomo1> oh no bot here
<ubotu> New bug: #196703 in launchpad "Incorrect registration attribution after changing owner of mirror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196703
<BjornT> cbx33: right. we have a fix for it, though, so it should work better tomorrow.
<bdmurray> BjornT: where does "Binary package hint:"? come from in a bug report?
<ffm> mthaddon: ping
<mthaddon> ffm, hi
<ffm> mthaddon: can you make a project into a superproject?
<ffm> mthaddon: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/25435
<mthaddon> ffm, technically speaking I can, but kiko would need to approve it - I'll make sure he takes a look at it for you
<ffm> mthaddon: thanks. can you delete projects?
<ffm> s/projects/groups
<mthaddon> ffm, yep
<ffm> mthaddon: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/25833
<mthaddon> ok, will take care of that one
<BjornT> bdmurray: it's when people try to file bugs on binary packages. it gets automatically filed on the corresponding source package, and the "Binary package hint:" specifies which package the user tried to file the bug on.
<bdmurray> BjornT: Great, that clears things up.  Thanks.
<blueyed> PPA uploads (after building successfully) are failing?! http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12279737/pMIqfg7anXtPOsFIO6lefoOov8D.txt
<Fujitsu> blueyed: Did you leave a description field off any of your sources or binaries?
<geser> wasn't this fixed in dpkg?
<geser> blueyed: virtualbox-ose-modules-{386,generic,server,virtual} meta packages are missing a Description
<blueyed> Fujitsu, geser: thanks.. missed that obviously.
<james_w> Hi. I'm trying to push the first package to my PPA and it won't build, as it can't download the Packages.gz for the PPA, as there isn't one, as this is the first package. Is this a known issue?
<james_w> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12280155/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.hello_2.2-2ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<Fujitsu> james_w: It is known. Just retry the build.
<PibbRelay> <tjgillies> hello from web browser land ;)
<james_w> Fujitsu: can I just dput the same packages, or do I need to bump the version number?
<stdin> james_w: just retry the build, click on it and choose the "retry" link
<james_w> stdin: sorry, I can't see where to click.
<james_w> I'm on my +archive page.
<Fujitsu> james_w: Find the page for the build which failed.
<stdin> from your +archive/+builds page
<stdin> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all should show it
<james_w> got it now, thanks.
<james_w> I can't see a bug for this issue, should I file one?
<Fujitsu> james_w: I thought there was one. /me looks.
<james_w> I'm looking at everything on soyuz tagged ppa, so I might have missed it.
<Fujitsu> james_w: I was sure there was one, but can't find it. I suggest filing one.
<ubotu> New bug: #196777 in launchpad-bazaar "Typing a wrong value into a branch field gives unhelpful error message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196777
<ubotu> New bug: #196779 in blueprint "Hard to find linked branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196779
<ubotu> New bug: #196782 in soyuz "First build in a new PPA fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196782
<ubotu> New bug: #196783 in malone "X-Launchpad-Bug header reports component=None for packages not in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196783
<james_w> thanks Fujitsu.
<Daviey> erm, build fail, unsure why it was trying to reference my ppa - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12281053/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.bongo_20070203-2_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<james_w> Daviey: that's the same problem I just had.
<james_w> it references your PPA so that you can build packages against libraries you have just updated in there and similar.
<james_w> Daviey: go to https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all and click on a record and select retry.
<Daviey> james_w: done
<james_w> Daviey: you should now get successful builds.
<Daviey> looking good!
<Daviey> thanks
<macogw> er im not sure this is the right place to ask, but im trying to add my blog to Planet Ubuntu, and it said it was locked, so i did bzr break-lock and answered yes, then tried to commit my blog to it and still says its locked, but now it says i locked it, and every time i break the lock, it just re-locks
<macogw> how do i fix that and join the Planet?
<Fujitsu> Someone's patient.
#launchpad 2008-02-29
<Daviey> Fujitsu: my thought exactly
<ubotu> New bug: #196814 in malone "searching for bugs needing forwarding returns one that doesn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196814
<icculus> Hey, I just wanted to stop in and say that the launchpad translation services are awesome. My project has been available for less than a day and it's already got people working in 13 languages on it. I'm very impressed.
<icculus> So if any of the translation crew are around: you guys rule. This was a great idea. Thanks!
<USN1520> hello, looking to remove my email from launchpad projects, please help
<USN1520> sorry about that, found it in the docs
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<synic> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/exaile/release-0.2.12/+translations  <-- why does this show that there are no translatable strings?  I uploaded a messages.pot for it
<Fujitsu> synic: Has the POT been approved yet?
<Fujitsu> Looks like it hasn't.
<Fujitsu> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/exaile/release-0.2.12/+imports
<synic> I guess not :)  Ok.
<Hobbsee> SteveA: ping
<Hobbsee> hm, wrong admin.  unping
<ubotu> New bug: #196882 in launchpad "Not obvious how to unsubscribe from launchpad-users@" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196882
<Hobbsee> the "unsubscribe" at the bottom of the email isn't clear enough, apparently
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
<mdke> morning carlos 
<carlos> mdke: hi, I was not able to handle your request yet
<carlos> I hope I will be able to do it today
<mdke> carlos: no worries, that will be great. was the email clear enough?
<carlos> mdke: I hope ;-)
<carlos> at least it looks clear 
<mdke> carlos: feel free to send me an email if there are any issues
<carlos> I will know it when I start with it :-D
<mdke> sure
<carlos> mdke: sure
<carlos> mdke: btw, do you think there is any way to validate the messages automatically?
<carlos> we have the infrastructure in Launchpad to prevent that broken translations are added
<carlos> so we just need to tag those messages and execute a validation for it
<mdke> carlos: I think it would be quite difficult. unless Lauchpad could check the docbook tags in the original template against the translations
<mdke> it would have to have some kind of docbook plugin
<mdke> danilos is the guy who should be able to tell you if it's possible
<carlos> so the problem is not just with the msgid and msgstr
<mdke> he wrote the tool which we use to turn the docbook into a po file and back again
<carlos> I mean, if we have all the information in the msgid to validate msgstr, that's doable
<mdke> carlos: the problem occurs when translators make spelling errors on tags in the string. so, instead of writing <application>, they write <apllication>
<mdke> there is no such tag as <apllication> in docbook, so it breaks the resulting docbook xml file
<carlos> ok, that's more or less easy to handle
<carlos> we could check that the same tags in msgid appear in msgstr
<carlos> would that be enough?
<carlos> anyway, if is that kind of errors, danilo should be able to give me that input ;-)
<mdke> yes, if some subtelty was added
<mdke> so, translators should be able to modify urls inside tags if they want
<mdke> so that they can localise links
<mdke> but broadly, checking tags would be enough
<carlos> mdke: well, the tag is the same, the attributes in that tag would be different
<mdke> or at least it would eliminate the vast majority of the errors
<mdke> carlos: yes. Although often a problem is that attributes change when they shouldn't ;)
<carlos> ok, let's see whether we could start with the tag validation
<carlos> and try to fix attributes later
<carlos> ;-)
<mdke> carlos: that rocks
<mdke> I can help with providing details of common errors if you like
<mdke> you can probably also fine some in the last 3 or 4 commits to the ubuntu-doc/gutsy branch in my email yesterday
<mdke> fine/find
<mdke> look for any changes to po files
<carlos> mdke: could you file a bug about adding such validator?
<carlos> mdke: we still need to schedule that feature
<ubotu> New bug: #196913 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot lock LockDir(lp--1218658708:///~5-a-day/5-a-day-data/main/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196913
<danilos> carlos, mdke: one thing we'd need to have done first is to have xml2po (and maybe intltool in XML mode) set 'xml-format' on such XML strings (it's not hard for xml2po, except that gettext tools would remove them, so we could work around it by checking the file extension to be .xml or .xml.in, but that's not very nice imo)
<carlos> danilos: does gettext remove it?
<danilos> carlos: yeah, at least some tools do, the last time I checked :(
<carlos> danilos: anyway, for us is not a problem
<danilos> carlos: maybe not any more, I've had a discussion with Bruno Haible (gettext maintainer) long time ago
<carlos> given that the .pot file is the one adding those tags in Launchpa
<carlos> Launchpad
<danilos> carlos: right
<danilos> carlos: (but I'd like this to work with intltool extracted XML files as well :)
<carlos> danilos: still, if intltool adds the tag
<carlos> is not a problem for us
<carlos> :-)
<danilos> carlos: intltool can't add the tag because it leaves actual extraction to xgettext
<carlos> hmmm, right, intltool creates a .h file, I forgot that...
<danilos> carlos: I think using extension would work for now though, what do you think?
 * danilos restarts skype :)
<carlos> danilos: sure, that should also work
<HighNo> Hi there, how long should svn imports from sourceforge need?
<HighNo> I registered my project with launchpad (blueproximity) and want to import the source from sourceforge's svn repository. It takes about two weeks now...
<HighNo> I hope this answer does not take as long as the import... :-)
<HighNo> Can anybody help me please at least to tell me if I am doing something wrong here?
<lifeless> HighNo: did you file a question on launchpad?
<HighNo> lifeless: no, should I?
<lifeless> HighNo: yes, the documentation for getting imports says to :)
<HighNo> lifeless: ok, just an ordinary question or a bug?
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/BranchImports
<lifeless> please read that :)
<HighNo> lifeless: thanks
<muszek> hi
<muszek> I found a bug @ launchpad that my machine suffers from (using hardy).  The status was changed to "fix commited" yesterday @ 20:24... I have fresh packages and rebooted after upgrading (it's related to kernel)... but the bug still exists.  Is there some regular lag from "fix released" to "released to users"?
<muszek> I'm not quite sure which timezone that 20:24 is from
<Hobbsee> muszek: it gets fixed in the development release.
<muszek> Hobbsee: I am using dev release (hardy)
<muszek> all I'm asking is: does this bug still exist in my case because it hasn't really been fixed or is it just it takes time from "fix commited" to "I get fixed packages via apt-get"
<Hobbsee> muszek: fix committed != fix released
<Hobbsee> (which bug?)
<muszek> Hobbsee: that answered my question, thanks :).  it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/190475
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190475 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "iwl3945 produces a lot of error messages in syslog" [Medium,Fix committed]  - Assigned to Tim Gardner (timg-tpi)
<muszek> a lot = ~3GB daily in my case
<Hobbsee> muszek: committed is "there is a patch"
<Hobbsee> muszek: release is "it's in the archive"
<muszek> yeah, now I get it (sorry, I'm not familiar with those dev processes)
<Hobbsee> no problem
<HighNo> hm, does anyone know how to 'invite' translators from the official translation groups to translate your package?
<ubotu> New bug: #196997 in blueprint "blueprint registration page should have more explanation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196997
<wbrady> I'm still looking for some help with question #25833 and #25435 in launchpad itself if anybody can help
<matsubara> wbrady: kiko will take a look on those next week
<matsubara> wbrady: kiko is one of the LP admins.
<matsubara> wbrady: also it helps getting an answer if you outline the questions here instead of only giving the numbers.
<wbrady> matsubara: so I should discuss my two questions here?
<wbrady> question #25833 is just asking to remove the group intro+to+it+developers
<matsubara> wbrady: I've assigned your question about the super-project to kiko. He can take care of it, but only next week.
<wbrady> question #25435 is asking to make the project intro2it a super-project and I included 2 projects that would be sub-projects
<wbrady> ok
<matsubara> wbrady: I'm asking another LP admin to take care of removing the intro+to+it+developers team
<wbrady> thank you
<HighNo> Hm, I'm having a strange behaviour with rosetta: I uploaded a translation, get the import mail with the correct number of entries but the translation does not show up in launchpad - it still shows an old version...
<HighNo> did that twice already
<Ubulette> I can no longer push/pull my brz branched using bzr+ssh:// uri, is this a known issue ?
<mattva01> hey is anyone else having trouble with doing a bzr push to launchpad
<HighNo> mattva01: yes, Ubulette
<matsubara> Ubulette: what's the error?
<poolie> bazaar.launchpad.net is down; it's being addressed urgently
<Ubulette> timeout after a long while
<Ubulette> ix:~/bzr/mozclient.dev$ bzr pull
<Ubulette> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://fta@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient.dev/
<Ubulette> ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<Ubulette> Connection closed by 91.189.94.254
<Ubulette> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<poolie> Ubulette: the machine is having trouble
<poolie> it will be back as soon as we can 
<Ubulette> oh; ok :)
<poolie> sorry
<matsubara> thanks poolie 
<poolie> matsubara: can you change the topic or something?
<poolie> mrevell: ping?
<mrevell> hi poolie
 * mrevell reads up
<poolie> mrevell: is there any way to make a service announcement about this?
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 6 March 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | http://bazaar.launchpad.net is down. Issue being worked on.
<mrevell> poolie: I can write a blog post and a launchpad-users post right now. I think anything in the LP UI itself would require a cherrypick.
<poolie> :-/
<poolie> i don't think they're necessary unless this takes a while to fix
<poolie> it's back now
<poolie> !!!
<poolie> wtg lifeless
<mrevell> Ah, cool.
 * mrevell disengages announcement-helmet
<Ubulette> thanks
<poolie> mrevell: however, i really think you need a faster way to do such things on the site
<poolie> squeaky wheel me
<mrevell> poolie:  I agree. I'm pretty sure we have a bug report. Let me check the latest status.
<tdoggette> I'm a dev for GASP, a Launchpad featured project. We just redid the branding, and were wondering if the link on the featured list could be changed from launchpad.net/gasp-code (the location of the API) to launchpad.net/gasp (our superproject).
<mrevell> poolie: We have two related bugs and two related blueprints (whats-new and system-status-page) but nothing that quite matches what we want. So, I've filed a new bug 197029
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197029 in launchpad "Announcements in UI without code roll-out or cherry pick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197029
<mrevell> Kiko are you able to change the link for GASP in the featured projects list as per tdoggette's request above?
<ubotu> New bug: #197029 in launchpad "Announcements in UI without code roll-out or cherry pick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197029
<wbrady> matsubara: thanks for answering the question about deleting the group
<matsubara> wbrady: thanks to herb :-)
<wbrady> herb: thank you too
<ffm> wbrady: you there?
<wbrady> ffm: yes
<ffm> wbrady: An admin will look over your superproject request by monday.
<wbrady> awesome
<ffm> wbrady: and the introtoit old group will be deleted.
<wbrady> it has already been deleted
<wbrady> matsubara and herb helped me with it earlier today
<ffm> wbrady: mhm. I asked in irc yesterdat,
<ffm> day
<wbrady> thank you
<ffm> wbrady: np.
<Ubulette> Is bazaar.launchpad.net broken once again ? I have a push frozen
<Ubulette> poolie, ^^
<lifeless> Ubulette: checking
<lifeless> Ubulette: it seems ok to me
<lifeless> Ubulette: I suggest giving it a few minutes
<matsubara> lifeless: is it ok to remove the notice about bazaar.launchpad.net being down from the topic?
<lifeless> matsubara: oh sure
<lifeless> matsubara: didn't realise it was there.
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 6 March 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Ubulette> lifeless, ok, i had to interrupt it, it works now.
<jcastro> kiko_: you can rename gc -> do if you want. upstream would like that
<kiko_> jcastro, so, not gnome-do?
<jcastro> kiko: no, just do.
<jcastro> he might drop the "gnome" part
<jcastro> so this is more future proof
<kiko> jcastro, "do" is kinda a bad name (think google)
<jcastro> ok, let me ask him
<jcastro> kiko: he's pretty sold on just "do"
 * kiko shrugs
<jcastro> cool, thanks!
<kiko> he should think more about it
<kiko> not even gdo?
<jcastro> heh, I'll ask
<mdke> carlos_: ok, will file a bug about it some time
<kiko> jcastro, https://edge.launchpad.net/do, but I do think it's a bad name
<kiko> and that's it!
<jcastro> kiko: yeah he's set on it
<jcastro> thanks though. 
 * jcastro throws a dollar in the tip jar
<tormod> hi, I got a "chroot" error on a PPA build. Is this a known issue? Will the build be restarted automatically?
<HighNo> Can anybody help me with a broken translation import - launchpad does not import it though I get the success mail...
<jcastro> statik: around?
<statik> jcastro: nope, I'm at Future of Web Apps in Miami right now, listening to Kevin Marks from google and simultaneously trying to fork gTwitter
<jcastro> http://ethos.battleaxe.net/~jorge/launchpad-do.ogg
<jcastro> file that away for later.
<statik> cool
<jcastro> also, try gwibber, he just moved it to launchpad
<statik> ooh, thanks for the tip
<mdke> is there any plan to have commits to Launchpad branches which are registered under a product series automatically fix bugs with a certain syntax in the commit message? A bit like with the Ubuntu uploads?
<mdke> at least, "fix committed"
#launchpad 2008-03-01
<mib_5kujsc3k> It usual to wait a week for vcs-import?
<boredandblogging> is the planet run off LP?
<mithro> any chance I could get this https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/25816 dealt with?
<jetsaredim> where can I get help on the ubuntu wiki?
<boredandblogging> jetsaredim: on how to edit the wiki?
<jetsaredim> i was wondering if its possible to add template filters
<ahuillet> hello
<ahuillet> I have those po files I uploaded for my project "freedroid" in the three templates freedroidrpg, freedroidrpg_data, and freedroidrpg_dialogs
<ahuillet> they don't seem to get imported automatically and I wonder why
<ahuillet> help would be appreciated :)
<ahuillet> nevermind it seems OK now
<ahuillet> have a nice day :)
<ubotu> New bug: #197223 in rosetta ""Restricted" translation mode shouldn't accept suggestions for untended languages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197223
<ubotu> New bug: #197250 in malone "Savannah bug watches should match longer URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197250
<oGanso> hai, do volunteers that want to translate need to register?
<frenchy> oGanso: Hi! Translate what?
<oGanso> frenchy:  mojosetup in launchpad
<frenchy> oGanso: Has a translation for the language that you want to translate been initiated yet?
<oGanso> not yet
<oGanso> i mean, meanwhile i've registered and started it
<frenchy> oGanso: Ok ... that's all you have to do.  But it is possible to talk to upstream and they may accept you submitting a po file created offline based on the pot file available in the upstream source.
<oGanso> frenchy:  i see, thanks!
<frenchy> oGanso: Have you contacted upstream?  I ask because I have a lot of people that have started translations for my project but have not contacted me.  I have no idea if their translations are full off swear words or penis enlargement ads.
<oGanso> i was been lazy and wanted to start translating immediately
<frenchy> oGanso: By default, I don't include them.
<oGanso> oh.. 
<oGanso> frenchy:  i guess i need to do that :D
<frenchy> oGanso: I don't know, every project is different.  I think it's always a good idea to contact upstream because you don't want to waste effort.
<oGanso> frenchy:  sounds reasonable: )
<frenchy> oGanso: It's just my opinion ... I'm not affiliated with Launchpad.
<oGanso> :) thanks anyway
<frenchy> oGanso: No worries, glad to help.  I like your enthusiasm.
<oGanso> :P i like your helpfulness
<frenchy> oGanso: I just checked the website and it seems that they've put out a call for translations in LP.  I guess that's why you are here ;).  Just be sure to let them know when you are done because it's not necessarily automatic that translations get included.
<oGanso> frenchy:  you guessed it right! oh i see. so 2 mails and counting :)
<frenchy> oGanso: Sorry, I don't understand.
<oGanso> frenchy: nvm :) i need to contact them twice..
<afflux> how can I mark the translation of my project in rosetta as "synced"?
<mib_dwzs74ct> How do you volunteer to help with vcs-import? i would really like to use launchpad to work on a project but have been waiting almost a week for the import...
<fredreichbier> hello
<afflux> hi fredreichbier :)
<fredreichbier> hello afflux
<ubotu> New bug: #197324 in launchpad "Double login to approve new member" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197324
<Daviey> PPA error:  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12341721/buildlog_ubuntu-dapper-i386.bongoproject_0.3.1-1~dapper_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<Daviey> any ideas?
<Daviey> fixed - just re-queued it twice!
<oGanso> how do i add a newline to a translated text?
<oGanso> in launchpad there is a symbol for strings that require a newline
<oGanso> but changing line doesn't make that symbol appear
<afflux> oGanso: the symbol in the translated text appears only when it's been saved
<oGanso> what should i do to make it appear? i already saved it
<afflux> can you give me a link to the translation?
<oGanso> afflux: https://translations.launchpad.net/mojosetup/trunk/+pots/mojosetup/pt/+translate?show=all&start=0
<oGanso> #7
<afflux> hm, looks like rosetta strips the last newline
<afflux> oGanso: oh, the original string looks like the "[hit enter]" should be translated too
<oGanso> oh, i though it belong to launchpad :)
<oGanso> afflux: thx for the heads up :)
<afflux> I thought so too, and probably that's how it is intended and the upstream dev didn't add this on purpose
<oGanso> afflux: ye, addind the [..] makes the symbol appear
<afflux> you might ask him, he's https://launchpad.net/~icculus
<oGanso> afflux: thx, i will :)
<afflux> thank you
<oGanso> afflux:  btw, is it possible to send a message within launchpad?
<afflux> no
<oGanso> err,  the table with "untranslated" and "need review" are created by the admin of the project?
<oGanso> because they are showing the wrong numbers
<Q-FUNK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12345159/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.xserver-xorg-video-amd_2.7.7.6-1bartman2_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<Q-FUNK> this seems to indicate that the builder tries to fetch a non-existent repo and fails the build as a result.  how do we fix it?
<geser> Q-FUNK: wait some time and retry the build
<Q-FUNK> geser: as in, bump a new changelog number just for the heck of it and upload again?
<geser> Q-FUNK: no, as in click on the retry button for that build
<geser> Q-FUNK: I hope I got it correct: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bart-jukie/+archive/+build/528234/+retry
#launchpad 2008-03-02
<mithro> hi peoples, is there any chance I could get https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/25816 resolved, I'm dieing to start adding stuff to launchpad
<mithro> :/
<Odd_Bloke> ubotu: weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<Fujitsu> mithro: You can add the projects now, and add them to the project group later on.
<Odd_Bloke> mithro: ^
<Fujitsu> *create the projects now
<Odd_Bloke> Fujitsu: Awesome timing. ^_^
<mithro> Odd_Bloke: yeah, I understand - was just hoping someone was around who could help
<Fujitsu> mithro: Someone will probably attend to your question on Monday.
<mithro> we are thinking of using the launchpad blueprint stuff to track ideas for new people to work on
<Fujitsu> Why does not having a project group block that?
<mithro> we currently have a wiki page, but I find it incredibly hard to edit
<mithro> Fujitsu: because adding to a project group and just selecting the project is much quicker
<mithro> plus - what happens to the already listed stuff when the super project gets created?
<mithro> how are they merged?
<Fujitsu> mithro: I believe the existing project would be renamed.
<Fujitsu> And a new project group created with the old name.
<mithro> (don't want to spend hours adding them and then find I have to read add them)
<mithro> Odd_Bloke: I'm assuming you mean Monday states time?
<Fujitsu> mithro: That's about the best time, yeah.
<mithro> we are trying to get into GSoC (again), so having a strong idea's list is important
<jelmer> is there some way to reply to an expired question?
<mithro> is there a way to use wiki/html or some type of formatting in blueprint Summary/Whiteboard
<mdke> mithro: pretty sure there isn't
<aVirulence> hi, is it possible to create a rss feed of commits made on one of the launchpad branches?
<ubotu> New bug: #197624 in rosetta "Language packs may contain obsolete templates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197624
<lifeless> aVirulence: yes, there is a rs feed for each branch
<aVirulence> lifeless, how can I access that from a remote website?
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/Feeds#branches
<aVirulence> lifeless, thanks I did a quick google search, instead of looking at launchpad help.. sorry about that
<Balaams_Miracle> I keep forgetting (perhaps this would be a good FAQ item?): How often are new translations rolled out?
<Balaams_Miracle> I've failed to mention that the translations are translations in Rosetta. Not .po-imports.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Ubulette> i've already asked several months ago but would it be possible to see the "Build queue depth" in /+builds for ppa builders in a future release ?
<Ubulette> it would be nice to have, especially if there are some kernels, gcc tool chain, kde and lang packs in progress.
<mpt> Ubulette, what do you mean by depth?
<mpt> The position in the queue?
<Ubulette> just the number of packages in queue
<mpt> ah right
<mpt> I think I reported a bug for that last week, one moment
<Ubulette> "Build queue depth" is already there for non-ppa builders
<mpt> bug 194265, is that what you're talking about?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194265 in soyuz "Page for build doesn't say where in the queue it is" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194265
<Ubulette> this is different, but nice to have too
<Ubulette> mpt, what I want is the ppa in the table at the top left of https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<Ubulette> just below the rocket :)
<mpt> ahh
<mpt> bug 174758
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174758 in soyuz "Build queue depth should separate PPA and non-PPA stats" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174758
<Ubulette> yes
<mpt> That's currently scheduled to be fixed next month.
<Ubulette> i thought ppa were not counted at all, the bug says they are aggregated. well, that's the right bug anyway
<Ubulette> what about usage stats per ppa ? seems it's a common request
<mpt> As in disk usage?
<Ubulette> no, as in number of downloads
<mpt> bug 139855
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139855 in soyuz "Display stats about PPA usage" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139855
<Ubulette> yes, that's it. i have no idea of which packages are popular in my ppa and which are not, would be nice to know in order to concentrate on the ones that are really used
<ubotu> New bug: #197775 in malone ""Change bug subscriptions" page returns to "Change bug subscriptions" page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197775
<comperr> stgraber, ping
<ubotu> New bug: #197788 in launchpad "Many people are mistakenly subscribing to launchpad-users@" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197788
<ubotu> New bug: #197793 in malone ""You are a direct subscriber of the bug" is bad English" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197793
<ubotu> New bug: #197801 in malone "Newly-Incomplete bug reports will expire in "59 days"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197801
#launchpad 2009-02-23
<NCommander> Does anyone know the model of ia64's we have in the datacenter?
<MFen> anyone have a script that will pull a synopsis of all the bugs in a particular milestone?  i want this to automate my release process
<MFen> yeah yeah be quiet jml
<jml> MFen: :D
<jml> MFen: I'm pretty sure that the Launchpad Release team have a script like this
<MFen> jml: i decided on a compromise.  it won't be a headless, non-interactive release process, but it will be one "step". it's just going to say "press ^C to cancel this COMMIT step" a lot
<jml> MFen: I'm not sure if it's publicly available though. (If it isn't, it's due to not getting around to it, rather than intent)
<jml> MFen: good idea
<jml> MFen: you might find this interesting: http://tinyurl.com/dullperl
<MFen> jml: i imagine i could use the api for this?
<jml> MFen: yep. that's what we do.
<MFen> yeah, i got a peek at it last night, looks easy.  i would pipe it into a gedit window or something.  hopefully i can set that window to "always on top" from the command line too
<MFen> Chip?
<MFen> jml: well the good news, i think i already do all of this (except there aren't really 6 people who se hypy yet)
<MFen> use*
<jml> MFen: Chip Masterson, if memory serves.
<MFen> jml: for your list, how about a "what-did-we-do" (documented process, or a command) that figures out what you did since the last release
<MFen> it can be as simple as something that displays all your commits grouped by bug number (which is another thing every project should have: a policy to put a bug number into every commit)
<jml> MFen: that's a good one
<MFen> now that i think about it, i think i got the ^C idea from radix. if memory serves, that's what he started doing with twisted
<nekro_> I have a question about automatically closing lp bugs from bzr commits
<nekro_> I have a branch registered with lp that the bug is linked to. During commit, I marked it as fixed (bzr commit --fixes lp:xxxxx).
<nekro_> this should do it?
<nekro_> the bug still appears as open
<nekro_> I see that this is a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/318439
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 318439 in malone "bzr --fixes lp:xxxx doesn't change the status of the bug" [Undecided,New]
<nekro_> yep. found it. thanks!
<MFen> hmm
<MFen> turns out my commit messages are pretty crappy, even when grouped by bug
<cumulus007> does Launchpad have European servers?
<wgrant> They live in London.
<cumulus007> wgrant: I find them really slow
<wgrant> I think most people find it somewhat slower than is desirable. I believe that the developers are making a point of speeding it up in the next couple of releases.
<cumulus007> okay, great :)
<savvas> cumulus007: slow while searching for bugs?
<cumulus007> browsing through translations, submitting them, etc.
<savvas> ah - all I know is that bugs.launchpad.net takes a bit longer that the rest of them
<savvas> you could download the .pot template and translate locally
<cumulus007> It takes about 10 seconds to load this page: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+lang/nl/+index?start=50&batch=50
<wgrant> Yowch. 9.5 seconds of actual page generation.
<cumulus007> that's absolutely horrible, isn't it :P
<wgrant> Translations must be hard performance-wise, given the unthinkably vast volume of data, but that's still very bad.
 * wgrant is pleased to never have to use Translations.
<mpt> Given a bugzilla.gnome.org bug report URL, how do I tell whether there's a bug report in Launchpad that is linked to it?
<wgrant> mpt: Give me a moment. It's incredibly obscure.
<mpt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee?field.searchtext=http%3A%2F%2Fbugzilla.gnome.org%2Fshow_bug.cgi%3Fid%3D571177&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_
<mpt> dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package= should work, but doesn't
<mpt> (I found the bug report another way, but I'm still interested for future searching)
<wgrant> mpt: You can put the upstream bug number in some URL under https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs, but I don't remember which and can't for the life of me find a link.
<wgrant> You get to that page by getting to bugs.launchpad.net/, then clicking on the 'bug trackers' link in the stats.
<wgrant> Ah.
<mpt> (i) (i) (i) (i) (i) (i) (i) (i) (i) (i) (i) (i) !
<wgrant> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/$UPSTREAM_BUG redirects to the relevant bug.
<wgrant> But I've got no idea what happens if it is linked to multiple bugs.
<wgrant> (i)?
<mpt> The "Related projects" box -- it's taking the information icon in vain. :-)
<wgrant> So it is.
<wgrant> Those pages are unloved.
 * wgrant was glad to see mpt commenting on some LP UI bugs recently.
<mpt> wgrant, how did you conjure that URL?
<wgrant> mpt: Which URL?
<mpt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/$UPSTREAM_BUG
<wgrant> Oh. Guessing!
<mpt> hm
<wgrant> How else does one navigate to obscure parts of Launchpad?
<mpt> thanks anyway :-)
<wgrant> Like /+builds?
<mpt> Now I remember we used URLs like that on bugzilla.ubuntu.com to redirect to the equivalent Launchpad bug report
<wgrant> Ah, yes.
<mpt> <https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs>, runner-up in the "How many times can we use the word 'bugs' in a single URL" competition
<wgrant> mpt: If they had been introduced in early 2006, URLs to the bugs would probably be /bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/+bug/123456.
<mpt> (reported bug 333245)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333245 in malone "Bug tracker page abuses the information (i) icon for projects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333245
<mpt> wgrant, I'm pretty sure all the /+builds pages are linked to
<wgrant> mpt: /+builds itself?
<wgrant> Ah, a breadcrumb.
<mpt> reported bug 333250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333250 in malone "Can't easily find Launchpad bug reports linked to a particular external bug report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333250
 * mpt immediately runs into bug 311948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311948 in malone "Manual status update option under remote bug watch is repeated twice" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311948
<geser> what's special about https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux/+builds that I can't view it? It works for jaunty
 * wgrant ran into that for the first time yesterday.
<wgrant> geser: Probably because the builds were improperly unembargoed from a P3A.
<wgrant> I smell a bug.
<mpt> geser, please report it
<bigjools> yay, bugs :(
<wgrant> Poor Soyuz team.
<bigjools> how sincere :)
<wgrant> It isn't entirely insincere.
<wgrant> Particularly with the lack of recent P3A complete disclosure bugs.
<geser> mpt: filed as bug 333259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333259 in launchpad "+builds page for the "linux" source package not accessible for some releases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333259
<mpt> thanks geser
<geser> btw: why I'm "not affected" by a bug I filed?
<mpt> geser, that bug *is* already reported
<wgrant> Bug #285167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285167 in malone "New 'me too' function defaults to "This bug doesn't affect me" even though I filed the bug" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285167
<yann2> hello :) I've got a problem using launchpad's translations - it says "This project is not configured to use Launchpad for translations.  You can change this in the project settings. " - but the item "use launchpad for translations" is actually checked
<yann2> am I missing something?
 * beuno pokes henninge_ and jtv 
<jtv> yann2: can you give us some links to see where?
<yann2> https://translations.launchpad.net/digisite
<jtv> yann2: thanks
<yann2> is newly registered, maybe there is some caching going on :)
<jtv> yann2: ah, yes… that means there's one thing missing: a template, as the page then continues to say.  Not very clear, I'll grant you.
<yann2> ok :) So a template is a tar.gz of empty po files or a single po file right?
<yann2> s/empty/untranslated
<jtv> yann2: that's pretty close… it's a single po file, and it doesn't translate to any language so all the msgstrs are empty strings.
<jtv> yann2: that last bit is not actually necessary though
<jtv> yann2: so very minimally, it's a PO file with a name ending in .pot
<yann2> ok I did that part, just it's extension was PO :) it's on a queue to be approved now - I am not sure why I cant approve it myself
<jtv> yann2: no, we need to do that.  Just a moment, I'll check it out…
<jtv> yann2: done.  Should be imported in a few minutes.
<yann2> jtv > what did I do wrong? :]
<yann2> thx for your help btw :)
<jtv> yann2: nothing.  When a file is uploaded that the system can't automatically match to an existing template (and for a PO file, language) then it waits for a human to review it.
<jtv> yann2: I renamed your file to end with .pot; use that in your future uploads as well.
<yann2> so in the future if I have additional pot to upload, it will also need reviewing right
<jtv> yann2: yes, but as long as the path/filename on this one doesn't change, its updates should go in automatically.
<yann2> ok
<jtv> yann2: translations as well, if they have names following the usual pattern of "it.po," "de.po," "pt_BR.po" etc.
<jtv> yann2: also, once you do that, put your templates in different directories (and each translation in the same place as its template) so the system can always see what goes where.
<henninge> jtv, yann2: I just wrote a nice FAQ concerning this ;)  https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+faq/374
<yann2> great, thx
<jtv> henninge: that's great
<yann2> ah so I had put the right extension it would have been autoapproved :)
<jtv> yann2: notquite,  The first time we also need to check against various policies
<yann2> jtv > I also got a colleague who is trying to subscribe and doesnt receive the confirmation email - nothing in my logs - and I just tested from gmail, it works fine...
<jtv> yann2: subscribe to what?  Create a Launchpad account?
<yann2> yes
<yann2> benjamin.ducke at oadigital dot net...
<jtv> yann2: most likely explanation is that the email got stuck in a spam filter somewhere.
<yann2> jtv > not possible, i checked the logs...
<yann2> it didnt even make it to my server
<yann2> is there a way to resend the email?
<jtv> yann2: let me ask somebody who knows about that…
<yann2> thx
<jtv> barry, sinzui?  ^^^
<yann2> i can try to create some fake users to test it again... :]
<jtv> yann2: ermmmm…  :-)
<sinzui> yann2: There are some delivery problems cause by a bulk header in the registration/login emails. We are releasing the fix in 2 days
<yann2> sinzui > any way to register til then, or should we just try again by the end of the week?
<sinzui> yann2: do you have a yahoo or hotmail address? They seem to require multiple registration effort before the mail provider lets the email arrive
<yann2> running our own server...
<jtv> sinzui: greylisting?
<sinzui> jtv: We suspect so. Yahoo officially stopped doing that a few years ago
<sinzui> jtv: but after contacting the yahoo users, I see it took multiple tries for the email to arrive
<jtv> yann2: any chance we're stuck in your greylist?
<yann2> no graylist.. :/
 * jtv :/'s too
<yann2> is there any way to resend the mail?
<sinzui> yann2: I know two users registered with a temporary address, then added their real one. After that, they can delete the temporary address.
<yann2> so I can see again?
<jtv> sinzui: ^^
<sinzui> yann2: The email is gone. The database has a record that logintoken was generated for your request.
<yann2> right. Trying a test user now then...
<sinzui> yann2: send an email to feedback@launchpad.net from  the address you registered. I'll ask an admin to locate the logintoken in the database so that I can make the login URL you want to receive.
<yann2> right it may be a problen on our side...
<yann2> I tried an alias of the email and that one does work
<yann2> gee sorry for bothering :(
<yann2> but weird if I mail using gmail that works fine :/
 * yann2 trying again
<yann2> sinzui > I registerred the user with another address... benjamin dot ducke at oxfordarch dot co.uk... when I register with that one he gets the email ... and he wont get any other with the oadigital one
<yann2> on the other hand if I send emails from yahoo and gmail to the oadigital address that works fine
<yann2> weird :/ anyway, he's registered now :) thx for your help and sorry for bothering - will remain a mistery to me I guess
<sinzui> yann2: This sounds like spam filtering. The email contains a linke to complete your registration and is from noreply@launchpad.net. That (in combination with a precendence header) may convince a filter to block the email
<yann2> the antispam only moves spam in a junk mail folder that is empty, and it doesnt even appear in my zimbra logs
<Adri2000> spam at bug #161762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 161762 in merge-o-matic "Use AJAX to submit comments (when JavaScript is enabled)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161762
<yann2> I should check the domain conf I guess
<yann2> maybe there is something that makes it fail with launchpad and work with gmail
<sinzui> yann2: are you trying to register on staging.launchpad.net?
<yann2> no
<sinzui> yann2: good. that host is a blackhole for email
<yann2> I thought maybe it wasnt the same system :)
<yann2> good ^^
<mpt> In about half an hour, bug 333333 will be reported.
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 333333 could not be found
<Adri2000> mpt: yep, I almost got it without knowing, but I actually got 333332 :p
<mpt> bug 333333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333333 in eucalyptus "eucalyptus-cc postinst fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333333
<Adri2000> mpt: can you cleanup the spam in #161762 ?
<mpt> Ng, congratulations
<mpt> Adri2000, no, sorry, I'm not a Launchpad admin
<beuno> mpt, pretty accurate prediction there!
<Adri2000> mpt: ok
<Ng> mpt: haha, nice
<dholbach> hiya, I was just asked about the status of https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/61341 - is there anyhing I should ask them to do?
<beuno> joey`, ^
<beuno> dholbach, I've been following kiko on it, but he's been especially busy
<beuno> maybe we can team up and corner him or joey
<dholbach> sounds like a good idea
<dholbach> joey`: you remember the anti-social friends of mine I talked to you about?
<dholbach> ... I'll send them to your place! :-)
<dholbach> just kidding... but if there's anything that needs doing or there's open questions, let's get it resolved
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: flacoste | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<joey> oh hello!
<joey> was just sorting out nickserv issues. looking beuno
<joey> beuno, only kiko can do that
<beuno> joey, damn. And he's hiding somewhere in the amazon
<joey> beuno, there are two parts to this: 1) the politics of making a distro, and 2) the physical act of making a distro  ...and kiko handle's both
<joey> beuno, if it needs to be done urgently I can ring kiko's mobile and see if I can do it.
<joey> would that help?
<beuno> joey, I'd really appreciate it if we could move this along. They've got a lot of things waiting on us  :)
<joey> beuno, ok, let me see what I can do
 * beuno trusts joey's magic powers
<joey> heh it's not so much special powers as a will to change the world :-)
<beuno> look at that, we have a kiko!
<joey> I got hold the of the kikomeister
<beuno> kiko, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/61341 is begging for your input  :)
<kiko> beuno, I don't think that is a good idea.
<dholbach> yoohoo
<kiko> I've just been very busy this last week to formulate a proper reply
<kiko> I can do it, of course, but maybe I shouldn't :)
<beuno> kiko, ah, ok. Then I'll try and catch up with you this week. I've been talking to them about it, so I may as well reply.
<kiko> beuno, why would they want to register as a distro and not a project?
<juanje> kiko: hi, kiko, I the one who ask the question
<juanje> kiko: we met on sydney
<juanje> I don't know if you remember me
<juanje> well, I'm not very sure if the better way is to be a distro, but Guadalinex, is actually a distro
<juanje> so seems logical for me
<juanje> but I really don't know
<juanje> that is way we ask you guys
<beuno> juanje, so are you guys going to file bugs against packages and such?
<juanje> yep
<beuno> ah, well, that's a reason there to have a distro  :)
<kirkland> i haven't been able to access http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kirkland/screen-profiles/trunk/files/head%3A/keybindings/ for the last ~5 minutes
<beuno> mthaddon, LH needs some lovin  ^
<mthaddon> beuno: it's responding okay as far as nagios is concerned
<mthaddon> beuno: sounds like it's a problem with that particular page
<beuno> mthaddon, can you look at the hung processes mwhudson put in place?
<kiko> juanje, I definitely remember, of course
<MTecknology> kiko: hi
<dholbach> kiko: I can access it now
<mthaddon> beuno: I'm not sure what that means
<beuno> kirkland, ah, it works now...
<juanje> kiko: :-)
<kiko> guys, I have a call in 15 minutes but can chat with you after that
<beuno> mthaddon, it seems to work now
<juanje> kiko: no problem, we'll be here awhile
<beuno> thanks kiko
<beuno> and joey  :)
<kirkland> beuno: thanks
<MTecknology> .... Someone wants to have a link so they can get donations in LP?
<savvas> MTecknology: is that a rhetorical question? :p
<MTecknology> SWAT: you around?
<MTecknology> savvas: ya, pretty much
<MTecknology> flacoste: any chance I could convince you to look at a request in Answers?
<flacoste> MTecknology: sure
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/61831
<flacoste> i'll review all open answers after my lunch
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> Looks like you guys got a few over the weekend :P
<flacoste> MTecknology: i'll forward to the proper people with power :-)
<flacoste> yeah
<flacoste> :-/
<MTecknology> flacoste: thanks. I was waiting, but I can't send out an email until it's done :)
<flacoste> MTecknology: ok
<MTecknology> have a good and tasty lunch
<Laibsch> Can anybody help me understand why the Debian task in bug 236041 is still open?  This bug is fixed both in Ubuntu and Debian.  The Debian BTS has the correct status, but LP somehow did not pick it up.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236041 in pastebinit "please support paste.debian.net" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236041
<MTecknology> Laibsch: that says it's closed
<MTecknology> "Fix Released"
<Laibsch> Please open the link
<Laibsch> I'm talking about the Debian task
<Laibsch> not the Ubuntu task
<MTecknology> that's because it's assigned to an external tracker
<Laibsch> Oh man
<MTecknology> they need to update it themselves - http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=483381
<Laibsch> That bug was closed ages ago
<ubottu> Debian bug 483381 in pastebinit "pastebinit: Please support http://paste.debian.net as pastebin" [Wishlist,Closed]
<Laibsch> LP did not pick it up
<Laibsch> I'm wondering why
<Laibsch> It's definitely wrong
<MTecknology> Laibsch: It's not supposed to magically pick it up the last I knew. I fixed it for ya though ;)
<Laibsch> MAN!!!!
<Laibsch> what the heck?
<Laibsch> I could have done that myself
<Laibsch> That's not what I came here for
<Laibsch> It *IS* of course supposed to pick it up on its own.
<beuno> it is suppose to magicaly pick it up
<charlie-tca> MTecknology: launchpad no longer picks up the status on the bug watches?
<beuno> I'm sure gmb knows why it didn't
<Laibsch> beuno: Thanks
<Laibsch> ping gmb
<MTecknology> beuno: sorry, I always thought it worked differently
<Laibsch> although MTecknology got a bit overenthusiastic and closed the debian task on  bug 236041, the question remains why LP did not correctly reflect the status on its own
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236041 in pastebinit "please support paste.debian.net" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236041
<hggdh> yes, I should have closed it automagically
<hggdh> s/I/it/
<Laibsch> hggdh: You?  personally?
<Laibsch> ;-)
<hggdh> sorry (again)
<Laibsch> Hehe ;-)
<gmb> Laibsch: Hi. Let me just catch up a bit here...
<Laibsch> sure
<Laibsch> thanks for picking this up, gmb
<gmb> np
<gmb> Laibsch: Ah. that bug watch hasn't been updated since December due to bug 300634.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300634 in malone "Bug watches aren't getting updated in an ordered fashion" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300634
<Laibsch> Ah, thanks
<gmb> Laibsch: Our bug watch updating script is currently on the fritz; I'm hoping to be able to fix that in the next Launchpad cycle (i.e. some time in March) time permitting.
<Laibsch> At least I know it's already on the radar
<gmb> Sure.
<Laibsch> thanks for your work
<gmb> np
<Ursinha> hi henninge :) are you there?
<henninge> I am. Hi Ursinha!
<Ursinha> hey henninge :D
<henninge> ;)
<Ursinha> henninge, I have a small doubt
<henninge> Ursinha: what, about me being here ? ;)
<Ursinha> in brazilian translations (guess in all languages :P) we have some packages that have packaged strings and suggested strings
<Ursinha> henninge, haha :) let me find one example
<bdmurray> What is the status of the staging database?
<Ursinha> henninge, here: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+pots/xulrunner/pt_BR/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<henninge> Ursinha: I see it, what about it? ;)
<Ursinha> henninge, it has "Current Brazilian Portuguese:" and "Packaged:"
<Ursinha> henninge, what's the difference about them?
<henninge> Ursinha: Oh, ok.
<Ursinha> the difference between, I meant :)
<henninge> Ursinha: "Packaged" is what has been uploaded from elsewhere, so which came "in the package."
<Ursinha> hmm.
<Ursinha> but the one that will be on the lang pack is the Current one, right?
<henninge> Ursinha: The "current" translation is how the translation has been changed in Launchpad through the web interface.
<mthaddon> bdmurray: in what sense?
<henninge> Ursinha: yes, "packaged" has nothing to do with language packs.
<bdmurray> mthaddon: there are no useful tables in the database
<henninge> I've seen that confusion before ...
<henninge> Ursinha: It is about the source of the translation, not its destination. ;)
<Ursinha> henninge, I'll ask mrevell if it's in a wiki somewhere :)
<mthaddon> bdmurray: not sure I understand - it's a copy of the production DB from a certain date, but not yesterday
<henninge> Ursinha: He'll probably ask me. :-P
<Ursinha> henninge, lol
<Ursinha> henninge, so if a package has only the packaged one, it was imported from upstream, probably?
<bdmurray> mthaddon: if lpmain_staging is the right db name I don't see the bug table in it
<mrevell> yeah, I'm not sure about this one, I'm afraid
<Ursinha> henninge, maybe it's worthy changing that Packaged string
<henninge> Ursinha: It is only named "Packaged", if it differs from "Current", otherwise it is named "Current".
<mthaddon> bdmurray: ah, no, that's got nothing - the db it's using is launchpad_staging_norepl but I guess you have no access to that
<henninge> Ursinha: "packaged" always means it comes from upstream.
<Ursinha> henninge, right right :)
<henninge> Ursinha: We'll be having our UI sprint next week and I guess we'll look at some of these issues.
<Ursinha> henninge, awesome
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> thanks a lot henninge
<henninge> Ursinha: you are welcome!
<bdmurray> mthaddon: could I get access?
<henninge> :)
<hanska> Hello people
<hanska> is there any plan to support Git on Launchpad?
<beuno> hanska, yes, git imports
<hanska> beuno: seriously. :)
<beuno> but not git uploads and such
<beuno> yes, importing git into bzr
<hanska> beuno: I mean, "native" git.
<beuno> oh, no
<beuno> it's hard enough supporting 1 DVCS  :)
<hanska> beuno: well, git is rather popular -- and it could attract more people to launchpad than you would believe :)
<hanska> beuno: btw, any place where I could file an official request?
<beuno> hanska, it's been filed a dozen times
<beuno> but it's just not that simple
<beuno> so you could file another bug, but it will be shot down again
<beuno> there are many things that we can do to atract more users, we just have to pick our battles  ;)
<hanska> beuno: I won't file another bug, just wanted to hear something better than "it's not simple" :P
<hanska> beuno: but, well, thank you for replying
<beuno> hanska, well, it's very complicated to support 1 DVCS, supporting multiple is just way over the resources we have
<hanska> beuno: <flame mode="off">we in Debian do it *g*</flame>
<beuno> oh, no you don't!
<beuno> you support pushing/pulling
<beuno> Launchpad supports like a billion things more than that
<beuno> so it's not about providing storage
<beuno> it's about providing workflows, and added value
<NCommander> anyone know if/when the second sparc buildd coming back?
<hanska> beuno: you mean the launchpad integration?
<beuno> hanska, yes, to all the other features in Launchpad
<hanska> beuno: unfortunately, no one is able to provide a patch for LP to support git. :/
<hanska> s/is/can be/
<beuno> hanska, it's not just a matter of a patch
<beuno> which, is more like a few dozen branches
<beuno> it's a matter of all the support needed from syadmins, and maintance, etc
<beuno> while Launchpad will be open in July, just providing a patch doesn't mean the work is done
<hanska> beuno: sure, but maintainance can also be community-driven, no?
<beuno> there is a big cost of maintaining it, developing new features, disk space, fixing bugs, etc
<beuno> I don't think it can be community driven, as you need access to Launchpad database, tracebacks, etc
<beuno> so it's something the core team has to be able to maintain, and resources made available
<beuno> it's way beyond non-trivial
<hanska> beuno: I trust you ;)
<beuno> as I said before, just supporting 1 DVCS is proving to be very hard
<hanska> beuno: well, then we'll keep git on alioth. We'll just miss the SCM<>BTS integration :/
<hanska> ("we" being the bash-completion team)
<beuno> hanska, there will be git imports, so you will be able to use the branches in LP
<hanska> beuno: yes, that needs some "manual" activity though
<beuno> no, we have continuos imports
<beuno> we already have them for svn and cvs
<hanska> ah, that's good then
<beuno> :)
<beuno> we *do* want to please people, we just have a certain amount of resources
<hanska> beuno: sure, I didn't expect LP people to be users' slaves ;) (I'm a dev too, and know what it means)
<rickspencer3> hey guys
<hanska> beuno: is there a chance to try it on LP's sandbox (can't remember its name, sorry)?
<beuno> hanska, well, we try to be  ;)
<beuno> hanska, sure, https://staging.launchpad.net/
<beuno> hiya rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> does anyone know why my bug_task obejcts (using the launchpad pythoo api), lack milestone_link attributes?
<beuno> sinzui will know
<beuno> he knows *everything*
<rickspencer3> good friend to have ;)
<rickspencer3> It seems that this code didn't work a few weeks ago, then started working, not doesn't work again :(
<rickspencer3> I wonder if the server is changing?
<beuno> rickspencer3, is that against edge?
<rickspencer3> beuno: we missed you at the sprint btw
<sinzui> rickspencer3: I recall that they work a little differently than many people expect
<beuno> we rolled back a few revisions due to load issues
<rickspencer3> aah
<rickspencer3> I think all the python api calls are against edge
<beuno> rickspencer3, oh, I felt really bad not being able to go as well...
<beuno> ok, so just give it a day or two for edge to be fixed, and everything should work
<beuno> the roll back also took away my precious ajax  :(
<hanska> beuno: last question (writing a report to the mailing list ;)
<hanska> beuno: is it possible to mangle the bugstatus from commit messages?
<hanska> like "Added patch for foo (LP: #12345)", or kinda?
<beuno> hanska, marking bugs as fixed from commit messages is in the pipeline
<sinzui> rickspencer3: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/333173
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333173 in malone "unable to get milestone of a task via the API" [Undecided,Invalid]
<beuno> hanska, not sure when it's set to land, but it's somewhere on the roadmap before July as well
<hanska> beuno: ok, great, thank you.
<beuno> feel free to come back in a month and complain that it's not there
<beuno> we can find a developer and make him feel bad about it
<rickspencer3> sinzui: thanks. It seems like it started working about a week ago or so (looking through my code diffs)
<hanska> beuno: thank you again
<rickspencer3> was I dreaming that?
<beuno> hanska, happy to help. Let me know if there's anything else we can do to unblock you guys
<sinzui> rickspencer3: It did. but edge was reverted and the feature was lost. We will update edge to modern code in the next 24 hours
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> thanks all
<rickspencer3> you guys are awesome
<SWAT> MTecknology: yes
<yml> Does someone has an idea of a long it take to get approval to import a SVN branch to a project ?
<yml> I am trying to import a couple of them and it seems this process is not starting.
<yml> I am starting to believe that I have missed something important
<kiko-afk> yml, it's usually pretty fast. did you ask a question?
<kiko-afk> I mean Question
<yml> I have submitted them like 2 days ago
<yml> kiko-afk: by Question you mean on launchpad to this kind of url : https://answers.launchpad.net/
<flacoste> yml: what repository are you importing?
<yml> python-calais
<yml> it is hosted on code.google.com
<yml> flacoste: I a similar problem with django-filebrowser
<yml> and django-supertagging
<flacoste> yml: we have known problems with google code import
<flacoste> yml: something they work, sometime they don't
<flacoste> yml: they are known from dropping connections for no reason
<flacoste> small trees usually import fine
<yml> flacoste: the tree is very small
<flacoste> how many revisions?
<yml> python-calais is 2 files
<yml> and 17 revisions
<flacoste> hmm
<flacoste> that should be importable
<yml> https://code.launchpad.net/python-calais
<yml> So I am wondering if I have done the declaration like I should have done it
<rockstar> yml, I just reviewed your import.  Sorry it took so long, I've been traveling a lot recently.
<yml> rockstar: np, I don't want to complain
<yml> I am just wondering if I need to do something else to get them approved ?
<mneptok> flacoste: salgado et jamesh sont ici!
<flacoste> mneptok: yep, they are, and there will a lot more people next week
<mneptok> flacoste: good timing. ;)
<yml> rockstar: is it also alright for : django-filebrowser and django-supertagging ?
<rockstar> yml, I'm going through all the pending imports currently.  If there's something wrong with them, I'll note it on the whiteboard.
<yml> rockstar: where can I read the whiteboard ?
<rockstar> yml, on the branch page, there's a section that says "Whiteboard"  You'll also get an email about it.
<maxb> flacoste: Is someone aware of sejong being broken?
<flacoste> maxb: it was this morning, but it seems to be up again?
<maxb>  	 Exception (<Fault 8002: 'error'>) when setting up to new job
<maxb> says https://launchpad.net/+builds
<flacoste> maxb: this is something else, let me find a soyuz person
<bigjools> we're resetting it now
<MFen> does the launchpad api have anything for step 7 on this page: http://wiki.goonmill.org/HowtoReleaseHypy
<MFen> step 7 is "copy the binary packages in my ppa from intrepid to hardy"
<flacoste> MFen: i think so, bigjools can you confirm?
<flacoste> i could also check the API doc...
<bigjools> see syncSource in the API
<cprov> maxb: sejong is broken, I will request IS to reset it.
<bigjools> it's a method on Archive
<flacoste> MFen: https://staging.launchpad.net/+apidoc/#archive-syncSource
<bigjools> there ya go :)
<maxb> cprov: Thanks! Whilst you're around, I wonder if I could ask something else? Do you suppose you could have a look at bug 311952 and determine whether it's already too late for getting it done in the Jaunty timeframe, or whether it might be made to happen?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311952 in soyuz "Packages-arch-specific blocking of a single binary blocks the entire source package" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311952
<bigjools> maxb: as it happens I am on the phone to cprov right now and we just talked about that
<bigjools> we'll take a look at it in the next month
<mrooney> I guess I should be using explicitly versioned PPAs, if I have something like package-0.1~ppa1, will package-0.1~intrepid~ppa1 count as newer?
<maxb> No, because i for intrepid comes before p for ppa
<mrooney> maxb: ah ok, so is there a clean way to do it now, or I just have to wait until the next actual version number of the app to transition?
<maxb> Well, what's the actual current version?
<mrooney> Yeah, let me explain the problem :)
<mrooney> So I uploaded wxbanker - 0.4.0.4-0ubuntu1~ppa1 to Intrepid
<mrooney> and then I thought, okay I'll just change the upload target to Jaunty and upload it again
<mrooney> but I got "File wxbanker_0.4.0.4-0ubuntu1~ppa1.diff.gz already exists" and it was rejected
<mrooney> so I just made that ~ppa2 to work around it and put that in Jaunty
<maxb> right, so basically there's two schools of thought on ppa versions and multiple distroseries, corresponding to two workflows.
<maxb> Either you manage a single stream of versions of your package, and each time you upload, you then backport it to each relevant previous distroseries
<maxb> Or, you maintain the packaging for each distroseries separately and essentially independently
<maxb> And depending on which one you choose, it has different implications for how your version numbers should look
<maxb> There's also the third option: just build for the oldest distroseries, and copy the binaries into later distroseries, assuming that they will probably work
<maxb> Forwards compatibility is usually OK, unless there's been a library transition being dependencies can no longer be satisfied.
<mrooney> maxb: yeah that third option crossed my mind, I wasn't sure if that is typically sane
<mrooney> I originally tried going the other way, that was bad news haha
<mrooney> (copying jaunty -> intrepid)
<wgrant> mrooney: It's generally fine to copy forwards. That's how Ubuntu works.
<wgrant> Or our buildds wouldn't be very happy.
<wgrant> And you'll know if it isn't fine; it won't install.
<mrooney> wgrant: okay thanks, I think I will adopt that workflow in the future then!
<mrooney> wgrant: also I think I had a dream about having a separate packaging branch if you can believe it
<mrooney> and maintenance was easier, so I'll probably adopt that too
<wgrant> mrooney: Heh, we have 183 packages binary-copied all the way from Warty.
<mrooney> impressive!
<wgrant> And 4000 from Hardy.
<wgrant> So it works quite well.
<mrooney> okay then I definitely won't worry about copying one from Intrepid -> Jaunty :)
<wgrant> Right, half the archive is copied from Intrepid.
<maxb> Of course the downside is if something's been persistently FTBFSing, you can have ancient binaries which can't be rebuilt and are not paired with their source
<maxb> e.g. cmucl
<wgrant> Oh yes.
<wgrant> I hate Lisp to death.
<wgrant> gcl must die.
<wgrant> Well, it is pretty dead all ready.
<wgrant> We cannot build it.
<wgrant> But it works in Debian.
<maxb> cmucl has the hilarious feature of build-dep-ing on itself
<wgrant> Lots of things do.
<wgrant> Which sort of makes sense, but also makes things damn difficult.
<maxb> But usually not with an (= the same version) !
<wgrant> Some things can only build automatically with the same minor version of themselves.
 * wgrant -> work
<MFen> flacoste and bigjools: that's great!  thanks for looking for that for me.. that's going to my next automation goal.  i notice that it's called sync*source* .. i need to be able to copy identically-versioned binary packages (and only binary packages.. i get an error copying source packages through the web interface).  will that be a problem for me?
<MFen> btw, i totally was not expecting this to be in the API.  you guys are pretty thorough. :)
<flacoste> MFen: heu... i'm not familiar with the details of that
<flacoste> MFen: let me dig a little
<MFen> i don't really *mind* if it copies the source package too, as long as it doesn't change versions or something
<gouki> I reactivated a mailing list used by a team, however, I'm not subscribed. How can I subscribe without leaving/joining the team?
<gouki> My bad!! :S
<gouki> A big 'Subscribe' button was right in front of me.
<flacoste> MFen: i think you simply use include_binaries=True
<MFen> flacoste: ok, the option i was looking for would have sounded like "exclude_sources=True" but i'll take your word for it for now
<flacoste> MFen: do try it out on staging first though ;-)
<MFen> k
<MFen> uh, do i have a staging PPA?
<mrooney> MFen: you do if you have a PPA whenever staging is re-done, I imagine
<MFen> ok
<mrooney> just keep in mind of course that it is reset daily I think
<flacoste> MFen: i'm not sure there is a publishing run for staging, there might, or not, but the API call will work over there
<MFen> well, i don't know if that's a useful test
<MFen> flacoste: i upload my source package (for intrepid), it builds, then i copy binaries from intrepid to hardy. if, instead, i copy sources from intrepid to hardy, i get an error when i'm using the web UI
<MFen> if i can't actually upload packages to staging i don't know whether that error would occur, so i can't validate my assumptions about how syncSource works
<flacoste> MFen: copying only sources will attempt a rebuild which will fail because of the existing binaries in the pool
<flacoste> MFen: if you copy the binaries along the source, everything will be fine since nothing is rebuld, it just "publish" the existing binaries in the target
<MFen> oh. ok.
<MFen> flacoste:  that's not what the error says though.  it says i must upload a new version.
<MFen> flacoste: in any case, i get the error regardless of whether i have also copied binaries
<flacoste> MFen: when you call the API? or on the web?
<MFen> on the web
<flacoste> MFen: hmm, then I'm not sure, cprov might be able to answer that
<MFen> well, i know about this behavior.  it's confusing, but it's at least something i'm familiar with, whereas the api is not (and appears to be subtly different)
<MFen> i'll just try it out on main, i don't think anything terrible will happen
<mtaylor> ola everyone... I've got a guy who is having problems branching lp:~mordred/drizzle/tbb-atomics - but who can branch lp:drizzle just fine... is there any reason this might be the case?
<james_w> mtaylor: errors about an unkown format?
<mtaylor> james_w: actually: <lbieber> mtaylor: right, but it doesn't seem to like my password, keeps asking me for the passwd.  Works ok if I try to pull lp:drizzle
<mtaylor> james_w: he tried branching from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle/tbb-atomics ... and that just hung
<james_w> that branch is stacked, that may have something to do with it
<postalchris> What is a "Dependency Wait" in a PPA?
<mtaylor> hm
<james_w> mtaylor: I can apparently branch it, so it doesn't affect everybody
<james_w> mtaylor: can you get them to pastebin a stanza of ~/.bzr.log from one of their attempts?
<james_w> mtaylor: also, what "bzr --version" do they have?
<mtaylor> james_w: finding out
<mtaylor> james_w: 1.9
<mtaylor> james_w: I'll see if I can get a pastebin...
<james_w> thanks
<mwhudson> branch looks pretty normal to me
<mwhudson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle/tbb-atomics/.bzr/branch/branch.conf has
<mwhudson> stacked_on_location = /~drizzle-developers/drizzle/development
<mwhudson> which seems fine
<mtaylor> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122077/
<mtaylor> james_w: that's from when he's getting prompted for password
<james_w> and he enters it, then it dies?
<james_w>     self._setup_stacking()
<james_w>   File "/Library/Python/2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/remote.py", line 1349, in _setup_stacking
<james_w>     fallback_bzrdir = BzrDir.open(fallback_url, transports)
<james_w> and then "response = self._call('BzrDir.open', path)"
<MTecknology> spm: ping
<james_w> I'm not sure what's going on there, it all looks sane to me
<spm> MTecknology: heyo
<mtaylor> james_w: no, he enters it, and it asks him for it again
<mtaylor> I'm not sure what's going on either
<james_w> asks repeatedly, or dies after the second time?
<mtaylor> not sure
<james_w> or does he kill it?
<MTecknology> spm: Instead of dropping ubuntu-drupal-modules you deactivated it
<mtaylor> james_w, lbieber. lbieber, james_w
<james_w> hey lbieber
<lbieber> james_w: yes
<spm> MTecknology: the project? yes that's correct.
<mtaylor> lbieber: james_w  was just asking if it asks for your password repeatedly, or dies after the second time?
<MTecknology> spm: the team*
<james_w> lbieber: your trace indicates that the remote end hangs up, is that when you give up on entering the password?
<lbieber> james_w: it asks repeatedly, for that sample, I quit after the first time that I entered the password, do you want to see a log of me repeatedly trying?
<james_w> lbieber: no, that's fine
<MTecknology> spm: heh... I see what's going on
<spm> MTecknology: hmm. looks like I missed that team. Bugger! ta!
<james_w> lbieber: I'm interested in what exactly is prompting for your password though
<james_w> lbieber: you presumably have an SSH key registered in launchpad, is that correct?
<lbieber> james_w:  yes
<MTecknology> spm: why did you transfer ~ubuntu-drupal-modules ownership to Registry?
<MTecknology> That confused me
<james_w> lbieber: and "bzr launchpad-login" prints the correct id?
<mwhudson> there was certainly a bug in some versions of bzr where opening a stacked branch over bzr+ssh would open two ssh connections
<MTecknology> spm: I was just trying to get rid of everything so I could recreated it and have it all nice and clean.
<mwhudson> so asking for the password twice, i could understand
<mwhudson> many times, not so much
<james_w> mwhudson: it does sound like that
<spm> MTecknology: technically? that's how team removals are handled. basically they get merged into the registry team. I can only assume something wasn't done right. probably pebkac :-)
<lbieber> james_w: yes "bzr launchpad-login" prints the correct id
<MTecknology> spm: oh... could you transfer ownership back to that other team then?
<james_w> lbieber: ok, so why it is refusing the login for the second branch is beyond me, sorry.
<lbieber> james_w: I can pull from lp:drizzle with no problems
<spm> MTecknology: um. not anymore. I just merged it into oblivion. sorry...
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> spm: thanks :D
<james_w> lbieber: yeah, that's not stacked on anything, so it only needs to retrieve the first branch, not a second as well.
<mwhudson> lbieber: can you try again with -Dhpss and pastebin the whole section of the .bzr.log ?
<james_w> lbieber: entering your password three times would be useful if you can stand it :-)
<mwhudson> indeed
<mwhudson> also note that upgrading your bzr will likely help a lot too
<lbieber> mwhudson: Ahhh, 4 times was the magic number :) , it is pulling now
<mtaylor> hahaha
<mwhudson> 4?!?!
<mwhudson> cause that makes a lot of sense
<mwhudson> lbieber: i'd still like to see the .bzr.log if poss
<lbieber> mwhudson:   yes, after the 4th time it started pulling the branch, although it hasn't completed yet,
<mwhudson> ah right
<mwhudson> the pulling part probably isn't very interesting, but complete is easier
<lbieber> mwhudson: doesn't look like anything to interesting in the log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/122084/
<mwhudson> lbieber: indeed, i can see why you'd be asked twice
<mwhudson> not 4 times though
<wgrant> mwhudson: Does LP generate merge proposal diffs for me yet, or do I have to upload them myself through the API?
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: -| Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lbieber> mwhudson: interesting, just finished pulling sources, but got two more prompts before everything completed!
<lifeless> is there a feed of changes to lp project descriptions ?
<mwhudson> lbieber: confused
<mwhudson> wgrant: not yet, it will after the release on thursday though
<mwhudson> lbieber: still, this problem should go away when you upgrade bzr
<wgrant> mwhudson: Oh, excellent!
<lbieber> mwhudson:  thanks, will upgrade for next time
<MTecknology> spm: Could you also drop the ubuntu-drupal-themes project?
<cprov> MFen: hi, are you facing problems with the copy UI/API ?
* MTecknology changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<spm> MTecknology: ? it's inactive already
<MTecknology> spm: I need it, I just wanted to start clean with it :)
<spm> Oh right - oki, I'll rename it away for you. one sec.
#launchpad 2009-02-24
<spm> MTecknology: go for it
<MTecknology> spm: thanks
<MTecknology> spm: last question I think..... https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-themes/ubuntu-drupal-themes/6.x bazaar is still lp:loco-drupal/6.x
<spm> MTecknology: hmmmm. interesting. mwhudson jml ^^  - context: the project was renamed from memory - would that account for that?
<MTecknology> spm: I just took the branch and reassigned it to that team/project
 * jml needs more context
<jml> MTecknology: loco-drupal was renamed to ubuntu-drupal-themes, but the branch for 6.x is still showing the wrong alias -- is that right?
<mwhudson> spm: the branch is set for this series https://edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal/6.x
<MTecknology> jml: nope - loco-drupal wasn't renamed
<MTecknology> jml: hrm... you could rename it to that instead?? but you'd need to drop ubuntu-drupal-themes and rename loco-drupal to ubuntu-drupal-themes
<jml> I cannot.
<jml> MTecknology: what I meant to ask is, why is it a bug for you that https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-themes/ubuntu-drupal-themes/6.x is still lp:loco-drupal/6.x
<MTecknology> jml: loco-drupal is a collection of themes and modules. We're trying to separate things and change the names.
<jml> MTecknology: so, that branch doesn't belong to loco-drupal any more?
<MTecknology> nope
<MTecknology> ubuntu-drupal-themes
<spm> ah. apologies. I misunderstood the problem.
<jml> MTecknology: ok. Are you a member of loco-drupal?
<MTecknology> ya, I'm the highest contributer too
<MTecknology> I can just drop the series, can't I?
<jml> MTecknology: yeah, go to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal/6.x and drop the branch from the series.
<MTecknology> jml: thanks :)
<jml> MTecknology: np
<wgrant> If I have ghost revisions in a branch on LP, how do I push the real ones once I've run fetch-ghosts in a local branch?
<jml> wgrant: I don't know, but I *think* the answer would be the same for any Bazaar server.
<jml> wgrant: which is to say, ask #bzr :)
<wgrant> jml: Oops, true, sorry.
<jml> wgrant: np at all.
<wgrant> jml: OK, now a real Launchpad question. There is no way to seal off a branch, is there? Say it's merged, and I want to make it unwritable because it's done.
<jml> wgrant: Launchpad doesn't provide such a thing, no.
<jml> wgrant: you could change the owner to ~wgrant, which would restrict the set of people who could write to it.
<wgrant> jml: Of course, but changing its URL doesn't seem ideal.
<jml> *nod*
<wgrant> Does it ever make sense to write to a Merged/Abandoned branch?
<jml> wgrant: yes.
<jml> wgrant: in the case of Merged, it makes sense if you need to add something that you forgot to add.
<wgrant> Then it's not merged any more.
<jml> wgrant: e.g. my fix-bug-235711 branch might have added a typo.
<jml> wgrant: exactly.
<jml> wgrant: similarly, deciding that work should be resumed on an Abandoned branch is a perfectly cromulent use case
<wgrant> So codehosting server should tell you that you are wrong, and cannot write to a Merged branch.
<jml> wgrant: I guess you're suggesting that in those cases, someone ought to change the status on Launchpad?
<wgrant> Because it is clearly not Merged once you write to it.
<wgrant> Yes.
<jml> wgrant: I'm not sure I like that.
<wgrant> It should reject write requests, and tell you to change it to a status where writing to it makes sense and isn't going to result in changes getting lost.
<jml> I'm not sure I dislike it either.
<MTecknology> jml: Is it possible to drop a milestone
<MTecknology> ?
<jml> MTecknology: no idea.
<wgrant> jml: What is there to dislike about it, other than the slight inconvenience?
<jml> wgrant: the inconvenience is my foremost concern.
<wgrant> IMO it's less inconvenient than losing changes because somebody happens to have a checkout of a slightly-too-old branch.
<jml> wgrant: and the possible confusion that might arise from making status more than merely descriptive
<jml> wgrant: huh?
<wgrant> True.
<jml> wgrant: so, I rarely checkout remote branches, but I'm pretty sure that bzr doesn't let you commit to one that's out of date.
<wgrant> jml: It doesn't. But it's not out of date; it's just merged and hidden from all listings.
<MTecknology> spm: anyone around to approve a license?
<jml> wgrant: ok, now you've definitely lost me. how does allowing merged branches to be written to lead to data loss for people with checkouts of slightly-too-old branches?
<wgrant> jml: s/slightly-too-old/very recently merged/, sorry.
<spm> MTecknology: can you shoot an answer in? just in the middle of a fail atm
<MTecknology> oh, ok - thanks
<MTecknology> spm: Should I file question for dropping ubuntu-drupal instead of the deactivated status?
<spm> MTecknology: please. where 'drop' == rename the deactivated one, typically.
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> spm: I can do that from now on :)
<spm> MTecknology: fyi. deleteing entire has issues like (I believe) zotting any karma you've earnt from that project, hence the disable/rename - or so I understand things :-)
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> the script that calculates karma doesn't go though every single thing every single time, does it?
<spm> I think so. I have observed that karma value/scoring has been tweaked in the past to account for 'abuse' and similar.
<spm> certainly it eats buckets of memory on our servers when it runs ;-D
<MTecknology> I bet
<MTecknology> I'd have assumed it would be different, but the way I'm thinking would eat up more storage space, but be faster
<exarkun> How do you add multiple attachments to a ticket at a time?
<MTecknology> spm: Maybe you know this - How often does the script run that syncs @ubuntu.com aliases for ubuntu members?
<spm> MTecknology: I don't know, sorry. You'd be better off asking in #canonical-sysadmin. but not atm. they're all pretty much afk for a few hours.
<MTecknology> spm: Could you please rename ubuntu-drupal for me?
<spm> MTecknology: done
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<spm> np
<wgrant> Should the codehosting SFTP server be giving me errors with its internal filesystem paths?
<mwhudson> no
<mwhudson> but it's a known bug
<mwhudson> which is private for some stupid reason
<wgrant> LP likes having private bugs for even the slightest implementation detail, at times.
<mwhudson> we're not exactly consistent
<jml> wgrant: *I* like having private bugs for implementation details.
<mwhudson> wgrant: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/270076
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 270076 in launchpad-bazaar "Translate paths back to virtual paths when handling errors in vfs transports" [Medium,Triaged]
<jml> wgrant: it's much easier to make a private thing public than it is to make a public thing private.
<wgrant> jml: But it's also much more useless to have a private bug.
<wgrant> Although I guess this stuff is staying private (grr), so there is more reason than for other components.
<MTecknology> hrmI got 13 :)
<MTecknology> Can I take one blueprint and move it to a different project?
<MTecknology> 20*
<MTecknology> sorry, I'm tired and getting the wrong window for those two odd ones
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mars | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<AlexC_> hi there,
<AlexC_> I've been searching for ages (well over a week now) and I just can not find out how to let another person, or team, access to upload new translations - is it at all possible with Launchpad?
<AlexC_> current it is a pain, since only I can manage the translations files
<danilos> AlexC_: you should be able to change the PO template owner (and make it a team or another person) using "Change details" link
<AlexC_> danilos: thank you very much =)
<danilos> AlexC_: you are welcome, I am sorry that this is so confusing
<AlexC_> danilos: I would have thought you'd set it for translations as a whole - much like you have a bug/security contact
<danilos> AlexC_: yeah, that would make a lot of sense, we should probably do it :)
<AlexC_> if you do, I give cookies to all
<danilos> AlexC_: btw, everybody should be able to upload translations, this is just for POT files
<AlexC_> danilos: indeed, that is what I am referring to
<danilos> AlexC_: well, unless you are using non-Open translation and a translation group, when people will have to be part of the translation group first
<yann2> hi
<yann2> launchpad maintenance?
<mars> hi yann2
 * mars checks
<yann2> I get the "please be patient" on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~digisite-dev/digisite/head/files/4 and other pages
<yann2> worked a second ago :)
<yann2> ah - and works again :s
<yann2> mistery then sorry for bothering :)
<mars> yann2, heh, no problem :)
<mars> thanks for letting us know though
<yann2> maybe it was just slow for a second and the load balancer got impatient, who knows
<yann2> anyway - gotta go. Have a nice evening :)
<mars> you to
<thekorn> hi, is it possible to subscribe myself to a page on help.launchpad.net?
<beuno> thekorn, yes, just slap on the end of the URL:  ?action=subscribe
<beuno> of course, it is a bug we (I) need to fix in the theme
<mars> thekorn, or check the "More Actions" dropdown in the upper right
<beuno> it has been reported and is on my conscious
<thekorn> wow, ok this url hack worked
<beuno> I know, I use it frequently  ;)
<mars> beuno, do you not have a "Subscribe User" option in the "More Actions" dropdown?
<beuno> mars, ah, I do!
<beuno> I guess I'm not used to being "the user"  :)
<thekorn> but this "subscribe user" in the more actions dropdown is a restricted option,
<thekorn> I'm not allowed to perform this action
<mars> thekorn, and I assume you are logged in?
<thekorn> mars, yes, I'm logged in
<mars> strange.  beuno ^ looks like the dropdown option only works for admins maybe?
<beuno> mars, could be. Moin is weird
<thekorn> FWIW, It is also not working on wiki.ubuntu.com for me
<MTecknology> Why do I have two branches listed twice here? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-themes
<mars> MTecknology, not sure, I'll see if one of the codehosting guys is around
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> mars: is there anyone around that could drop the rename launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-themes to launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-theme? just dropping the s on the project
<mwhudson> MTecknology: i guess the answer to that is "a bug" :)
<MTecknology> mwhudson: oh, should I report it?
<mwhudson> MTecknology: yes please
<MTecknology> mwhudson: short and sweet :) 333988
<mars> MTecknology, nobody is around at the moment for the project rename - have you posted it in Answers?
<MTecknology> mars: yup
<MTecknology> mars: I have a list of crap I asked to have done
<savvas> everyone does :)
<MTecknology> savvas: mine is large, I might make someone upset when they read it
<savvas> hehe ok
<MTecknology> savvas: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/62115
<mars> MTecknology, I've passed that question on to the LOSAs.  It should be in their queue now.
<savvas> I see :P
<MTecknology> mars: thanks
<MTecknology> savvas: is that you?
<savvas> MTecknology: where?
<MTecknology> idk - nevermind ;)
<savvas> ? :P
 * MTecknology wanders off
<savvas> ok heh
<MTecknology> savvas: I was just thinking you were in the LOSAa team
<savvas> MTecknology: I'm probably not, I don't know what LOSA is :D
<MTecknology> mars: I hope you guys don't mind when I just answer something sitting there that's pretty easy.
<mars> MTecknology, I'm glad for the help :)
<MTecknology> mars: If I overstep my answers, feel free to slap me :)
<MTecknology> On a side note, does anyone have any idea how much hard drive space Launchpad eats up?
<MTecknology> between bazaar, databases, source, etc
<mars> MTecknology, no idea.  We are running postgres on 128GB of RAM though.
<mwhudson> MTecknology: "lots"
<mars> :)
<mwhudson> probably a few Tb all told
<MTecknology> wait - what?
<MTecknology> 128GB...
<MTecknology> is that possible?
<mars> Some of our devs are real Postgres fans - they've talked to the Postgres dev group about what we're doing.
<mars> from what I've heard, nobody's tried it before.
<MTecknology> or do you mean something like 16 servers running 8GB RAM ??
<mwhudson> nope :)
<MTecknology> one server running 128GB RAM?
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> there was a cpython bug report years ago from some dude who had 300 gigs attached to his machine :)
<MTecknology> I didn't know that was even possible
<mwhudson> i guess you just need enough slots on the mobo, right?
<MTecknology> I meant as far as the kernel goes
<MTecknology> I assume that's a 64bit OS at minimum then :P
<mars> the kernel can address, what now? 4TB or something?
<mars> some trivia that, as a normal user, I never expect to encounter for at least 2 years.
<MTecknology> 32bit has a max of 4GB, doesn't it?
<LarstiQ> MTecknology: "oops, we were only actually using 3 of our 128GB" ;)
<MTecknology> heh
<MTecknology> you guys blow me away
<LarstiQ> MTecknology: yes, but it's even less that's addressable for userspace usually
<MTecknology> I suppose you need a lot more when you start running karma scripts and such
<MTecknology> so it's mostly just there for expansion then?
<MTecknology> I think I'd pee myself if I ever was given access to a sytem like that :P
<spm> MTecknology: mwhudson: to be slightly pedantic. we have > 1 DB servers with 128Gb of RAM
<MTecknology> spm: eache?
<spm> well yes. not much point being replicas if they can't handle the full load :-)
<MTecknology> wow
<MTecknology> mars: sorry, I forgot you can reassign a question
<mars> MTecknology, no problem - not sure if you could do so without admin rights
<MTecknology> looks like I can
<MTecknology> mars: I suppose it's going to be a little bit before someone gets the ambition to hit mine? :P
<mars> MTecknology, alas, I don't know.  It shouldn't be too long.
<MTecknology> spm: Do you know the answer, or where I can get the answer? My Ubuntu membership was approved on Thursday(Fri0300). I've been getting really excited for my ubuntu email addy, but I still don't have it. Do you know when that script runs?
<spm> MTecknology: I don't know the answer myself. generally ask that sort of Q in #canonical-sysadmin. my quick googlefu suggests 2 days: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail so unless you have funkies that broke stuff, I'd imagine is live?
<wgrant> MTecknology: #canonical-sysadmin is useful for that.
<MTecknology> spm: could you try to send something to it? maybe I'm just screwing up
<MTecknology> spm: nvm - looks like it's finally working :D
<spm> sweet
<wgrant> mars: Can I convince Launchpad to drop its HTTP mirror of my branch and try again?
<wgrant> The HTTP version seems to have corrupted itself somewhere along the line.
<mars> mwhudson, ^ ?
<mwhudson> wgrant: changing the format on your end is one way, though it's a bit obscure
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> mwhudson: It's 1.6.1-rich-root at the moment; can I drop it to an earlier rich root version and bring it back?
<mars> I'm done for the evening, have to go take care of the kids and supper.
<mars> Good night all
<wgrant> Night mars.
<mwhudson> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> mwhudson: Thanks.
<mwhudson> wgrant: or go to --1.9-rich-root and back
<wgrant> mwhudson: True.
<mwhudson> wgrant: or just plain delete the branch and start again, unless it has metadata associated with it
<wgrant> mwhudson: It has things stacked on it, unfortunately.
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> ugh
<mwhudson> we need a better answer for this
<mwhudson> i'm sure there's a bug report about it...
<wgrant> mwhudson: I'll have to explicitly upgrade the remote repo, won't I?
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> wgrant: another option is to get a losa to blow the existing branch away, that might actually be easier
<wgrant> spm: Is that easier?
<spm> wgrant: not for me. But for you yes, ;-)
<wgrant> spm: Heh. Will you do it?
<spm> wgrant: sure, was just going to ask, which branch etc?
<wgrant> spm: That is a good point you have there.
<wgrant> lp:~wgrant/ivle/trunk-mirror
<wgrant> Do I then have to requestMirror() again to get it to mirror?
<mwhudson> someone will have to
<mwhudson> if you have a script ready to go, that's probably nice and easy
<wgrant> I do.
<mwhudson> cool
<spm> mwhudson: to confirm. this is zot the codehost/push-branch on crowberry right?
<mwhudson> spm: no, it's zot the mirrored one
<spm> cool
<mwhudson> oh, it's a hosted branch, that's easier (for me) to trigger a mirror on
<wgrant> Ah.
<spm> mwhudson: zotted, all yours
<mwhudson> me waits for the next *
<spm> ... to wish upon?
<mwhudson> in cron syntax
<mwhudson> hm
<wgrant> spm: Thanks.
<mwhudson> branch still not happy :(
<wgrant> mwhudson: Odd, I can check it out over bzr+ssh and check and reconcile are happy...
<mwhudson> hm
<spm> was mirrors/00/00/88/7b - that is the right one?? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~wgrant/ivle/trunk-mirror/.bzr/ergasdf suggests it is. ?
<mwhudson> i'd have thought so
<wgrant> spm: That number looks right.
<mwhudson> spm: can you look in the upload.log ?
<spm> sure, one sec
<spm> mwhudson: 2009-02-24 23:01:06 INFO    Mirroring branch 34939: lp-hosted:///~wgrant/ivle/trunk-mirror to lp-mirrored:///~wgrant/ivle/trunk-mirror
<spm> ~ 12 mins ago?
<spm> ie before, I zotted the files
<mwhudson> hmmm
<mwhudson> has the puller run since then
<wgrant> spm: There would have been a push a minute before that, but it shouldn't have had any new revisions.
<spm> mwhudson: which puller? the mirror one?
<mwhudson> spm: no, upload
<spm> Oooo! it just went: 2009-02-24 23:16:06 INFO    Mirroring branch 34939: lp-hosted:///~wgrant/ivle/trunk-mirror to lp-mirrored:///~wgrant/ivle/trunk-mirror
<mwhudson> ahh, seems happier now indeed
<spm> mwhudson: we need to do something about all these "puller" names ;-)
<wgrant> Yay, even LH is happy now.
<mwhudson> yeah
<wgrant> Thanks spm, mwhudson.
<spm> wgrant: lies. LH is never happy unless it's just been restarted. :-P
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> It crashed on r1100 before.
 * wgrant is waiting for the day when we are allowed to move trunk to bzr...
<mwhudson> wgrant: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/253127
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 253127 in launchpad-bazaar "full-remirror-request" [Medium,Triaged]
<wgrant> mwhudson: Ah, great.
<wgrant> Is cscvs going to be replaced with bzr-svn at some point?
<mwhudson> i really hope so
<wgrant> 0.5 semems to actually be stable.
<mwhudson> that's good data :)
<wgrant> It doesn't spontaneously corrupt branches upon merging, which is a good feature.
#launchpad 2009-02-25
<poolie> hi
<poolie> i have some strange behaviour in malone
<poolie> bug 332960 is a duplicate of bug 333110
<ubottu> Bug 332960 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/332960 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333110 in usb-creator "stupid illegible "Installation Failed" dialog box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333110
<poolie> but this is not shown on the page of bug 333110
<wgrant> poolie: Can you see 332960?
<poolie> yes
<poolie> hm
<poolie> and the web site says it's public
<wgrant> Ermmm.
<wgrant> Bug 332960
<ubottu> Bug 332960 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/332960 is private
<wgrant> I can wget +text fine...
<MTecknology> bug 333988 got fixed but hasn't been pushed yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333988 in launchpad-bazaar "Duplicate Projects Listed" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333988
<MTecknology> wrong chan, sorry
<mwhudson> MTecknology: right
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> poolie: i don't see any evidence that bug 332960 is a duplicate of bug 333110
<MTecknology> I meant to put that in that ^ channel
<ubottu> Bug 332960 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/332960 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333110 in usb-creator "stupid illegible "Installation Failed" dialog box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333110
<mwhudson> 332960 is a dup of 331327 though
<poolie> ah
<poolie> wow, in place title editing!
<MTecknology> mwhudson: It gets confusing - http://www.petaimg.com/uploads/1235610957.png
<poolie> MTecknology: "invalid"
<poolie> ok i see
<poolie> so the problem here is that 332960 is public, but it's a dupe of a private bug
<poolie> that being bug 331327
<ubottu> Bug 331327 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331327 is private
<poolie> mwhudson: anyhow i filed bug 334130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334130 in malone "misbehaviour in marking duplicates of a private bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334130
<mwhudson> ok
<MTecknology> spm: how annoying am I getting?
<spm> MTecknology: you need to work much harder at being annoying ;-)
<MTecknology> really!?
<spm> MTecknology: I think I've just finished all the stuff you wanted in 62115 btw
<MTecknology> thanks for taking care of all that junk for me :)
<spm> MTecknology: I've had to support windows users in the past. trust me, you aren't a patch on them for sheer irritation/annoyance/wish-that-murder-wasn't-illegal factor. :-)
<spm> np!
<MTecknology> lol!
<MTecknology> ({)spm
<spm> MTecknology: "({)" ? am not familiar with that one, and feeling too full from lunch/pizza to chase down :-)
<MTecknology> spm: emiticon(MSN) - hug
<wgrant> I thought that was rather ironic, actually.
<spm> ahhh. thank you! :-)
<MTecknology> wgrant: I know, it felt funny
<MFen> cprov: i haven't tried the copy API, and i'm not having problems with the UI. but the wording of the API is kindof weird and not what i was expecting
<MFen> in particular it reads as if it will always copy the source, but the ui will not let me copy the source in a such a way
<cprov> MFen: copySource() ?
<MFen> yeah
<cprov> MFen: err, sorry, it's called syncSource()
<MFen> right
<cprov> MFen: API will fail on source-only (rebuild) copies in the same way API does.
<cprov> in the same way WEB UI does, actually
<MFen> cprov: ok, so source AND binary copies are ok?
<MFen> i usually do binary copies without source
<cprov> MFen: source-only (rebuilds) are also OK between different archives.
<cprov> MFen: bin-only copies are not possible
<cprov> MFen: you have to carry the source reference across suites and archives.
<MFen> in the ui i just check the binary package to copy and say copy
<savvas> what does the bomb icon mean? http://ppa.launchpad.net/medigeek/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/b/
<lifeless> savvas: its apaches default icon for a 'core file', which its mistakenly identifying that file as
<savvas> lifeless: I think I removed that source file, I thought it meant a crash or something - thanks for the tip :)
<MFen> it means apache has identified you as a terrorist
<savvas> that's right - fear me! heh :)
<iShock> Hi, I know I had a launchpad account, because I ordered Ubuntu CDs with it, however, I'm no longer sure which e-mail I used, and are they case-sensitive?
<spm> iShock: emails are not case-sensitive - I think is the question you're asking. ???
<iShock> Partially, but I remembered the e-mail
<ovnicraft> hi, anyone knows why launchpad support Other/Proprietary in type license?
<poolie> ovnicraft: launchpad offers commercial hosting for proprietary projects
<poolie> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208
<ovnicraft> poolie, yes i am reading now.. thx
<MTecknology> Did anyone ever think about a feature to keep track of a users max karma?
<MTecknology> so if they work hard for a year, then walk away for a year, it's not magically gone
<MTecknology> or should that be a feature request?
<MTecknology> hi barry maybe you know - I asked this right before you came in
<MTecknology> Did anyone ever think about a feature to keep track of a users max karma?
<MTecknology> JanC: what's with the constant join/part?
<BjornT> MTecknology: you mean somehow show that a user had a lot of karma before, even though he hasn't much now?
<MTecknology> BjornT: ya
<BjornT> MTecknology: that's a nice idea, but i suspect it's quite hard to actually do due to karma normalization. for example, i once had millions of karma points; something that is probably impossible to get today.
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> BjornT: it just sucks that a year after being inactive, you get 0
<MTecknology> BjornT: I had an awesome idea..... but it would probably take a while to impliment, that max would be easy
<MTecknology> a graph - the way stocks are done
<BjornT> MTecknology: yeah, that's true. i guess bug 287625 is more or less what you want.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287625 in launchpad-registry "feature request: karma timeline / chart" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287625
<MTecknology> heh - brainstorm.u.c uses drupal too? wow
<MTecknology> BjornT: I added a solution to that - that was exactly what I meant :)
* BjornT changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: BjornT | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<KIAaze> hi
<KIAaze> what do I have to do to be able to push to my bzr branch from another PC?
<KIAaze> I used bzr launchpad-login , but I get an error when trying to push
<KIAaze> process_config_line: Unimplemented opcode 2
<KIAaze> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<juanje> KIAaze: do you have uploaded the public ssh key for this other pc?
<savvas> KIAaze: post at www.pastebin.com the output of this command: ssh -v yourusername@bazaar.launchpad.net (where yourusername is your launchpad username)
<savvas> KIAaze: or don't, for privacy reasons :)
<KIAaze> no, I haven't uploaded the public ssh key yet
<KIAaze> it's been a long time since I set up my launchpad account
<KIAaze> forgot how to do it. But I'll google
<beuno> KIAaze, https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys
<KIAaze> thx
<KIAaze> if I already have a id_rsa.pub for another server, can I use it for launchpad too?
<KIAaze> or is this unsafe?
<beuno> KIAaze, it's perfectly safe to use your ssh key in as many places as you like
<KIAaze> ok, thx
<wgrant> beuno: You mean the public key, I hope.
<beuno> wgrant, of course I do  :)
<wgrant> It wasn't entirely obvious, and it's a really bad thing to be ambiguous about.
<beuno> sure, paranoia es healthy to some extent
<KIAaze> is there also a way to change the names of public keys for security reasons?
<KIAaze> instead of user@host
<kiko> KIAaze, you can just edit the key file
<LarstiQ> that's determined by how your key is generated, but I'm willing to bet it is purely descriptive
<LarstiQ> what kiko said
<KIAaze> mmh, still not working
<KIAaze> process_config_line: Unimplemented opcode 2
<KIAaze> bzr: broken pipe
<KIAaze> redid bzr launchpad-login and now I get the same error message again:
<KIAaze> process_config_line: Unimplemented opcode 2
<KIAaze> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<KIAaze> where is  -Dhpss supposed to be used?
<KIAaze> could it have something to do with the real name linked to the user@host in "bzr whoami"?
<KIAaze> process_config_line: Unimplemented opcode 2
<KIAaze> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<KIAaze> HPSS calls: 1 <bzrlib.smart.medium.SmartSSHClientMedium object at 0xeea050>
<beuno> KIAaze, so are you doing:  bzr launchpad-login YOURLAUNCHPADUSERNAME?
<KIAaze> yes
<beuno> ok, can you try doing:  ssh username@bazaar.launchpad.net
<KIAaze> ssh worked
<beuno> hrm
<beuno> try adding to ~/.ssh/config
<beuno> Host bazaar.launchpad.net
<beuno>      User yourusername
<beuno> those two lines
<juanje> KIAaze:  Also, could be a good idea to put in your "~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf":
<juanje> [DEFAULT]
<juanje> launchpad_username = juanje
<juanje> well
<juanje> your username
<juanje> launchpada username
<juanje> :-P
<KIAaze> still not working :(
<KIAaze> bazaar.conf already contained my username
<juanje> :-/
<KIAaze> I can't even use bzr branch
<KIAaze> same error message
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: coud you pastebin the output of where you get the Unimplemeneted opcode, but with -Derror -Dhpss added to t ecommandline?
<juanje> hummm
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: ie, bzr -Derror -Dhpss branch foo
<juanje> KIAaze: a simple "bzr branch lp:something" doesn't work?
<KIAaze> no
<KIAaze> it worked before I used launchpad-login
<KIAaze> http://pastebin.com/m2a0fdbf8
<LarstiQ> right, that makes sense
<juanje> KIAaze: and if you try with: bzr branch bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/PATHTOTHEBRANCH  ?
<juanje> KIAaze: so before the login was working and now not.... interesting...
<KIAaze> well, yes, anonymous checkout worked basically
<LarstiQ> juanje: before login it uses http, not ssh
<juanje> LarstiQ: that's true
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: the proces_config_line seems to come from OpenSSH
<juanje> but I got somtimes problem with lp:foo and then http:// or bzr+ssh:// did work
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: do you have a non-standard openssh config?
<KIAaze> possible
<KIAaze> I'm not sure
<KIAaze> I'm on openSUSE 10.3
<KIAaze> [3][~]$  ssh -v
<KIAaze> OpenSSH_5.1p1, OpenSSL 0.9.8e 23 Feb 2007
<juanje> KIAaze: this is kind a random thought but... are you on your ~/.ssh directory? (seems so at the pastebin) could be the problem the pemissions there? (probably not, but...)
<KIAaze> that's when I posted on the pastebin
<KIAaze> I tried in a normal directory before, but thought that maybe using the same terminal would change something
<geser> is the data displayed on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+builds accessible from the LP API? I see in the API doc that there are "build" object with the data I'm interested in, but I'm still looking how to get there
<beuno> bigjools, cprov, ^
<kiko> geser, yeah, it should be since last week
<cprov> geser: it's not exposed in the API in the same way it's in the way the UI yet, i.e you can't get builds for Ubuntu or Jaunty.
<KIAaze> it worked
<KIAaze> yes, there was something wrong with the ssh binary
<JanC_> MTecknology: flaky ADSL connection  :-(
<cprov> geser: you have to get the ubuntu primary archive, select a source publication and then call getBuilds() on it.
<geser> cprov: thanks, I'll try it out. I'm trying to get http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/ use the LP API instead of screen scraping
<cprov> geser: I see, It won't be sane before we export something like 'jaunty.getBuildRecords(status=FAILED)'
<geser> cprov: do I understand the docs correctly that I can with archive.getPublishedSources(disto_series = "jaunty" (or the object for it), status = "published") get a list of published sources for jaunty?
<cprov> geser: yup, that's correct and huge ;)
<geser> and then iterate over this list to get the build records
<geser> hmm, I guess the screen scraping is probably faster than going through the LP API
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: how did you fix it?
<cprov> geser: right, that's my impression, too :( But we could export the bits you need very quickly (this week) in edge for you.
<KIAaze> I installed ssh from source without X forwarding
<juanje> kiko: hi. do you have a minute to talk about our (for Guadalinex) distro request?
<KIAaze> so I just replaced the binary with the old one I had backed up
<geser> cprov: thanks. Should I open a bug for it?
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: ah ok
<KIAaze> but why would bzr require X forwarding?
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: it doesn't afaik
<cprov> geser: yes, please, open a bug and we will find someone to get it done very soon for you.
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: but it would explain the unimplemented opcode
<KIAaze> opcode=options code?
 * LarstiQ wonders how to figure out what causes that.
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: no, more like an instruction
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: an opcode for a cpu would be "add two numbers together"
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: could you confirm you get the same error if you try to ssh manually and request X forwarding?
<geser> cprov: what's the right project to file bug for?
<cprov> geser: soyuz
<KIAaze> works: http://pastebin.com/d3a10ee4f
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: hmmm.
<KIAaze> it was with the standard ssh of course
<KIAaze> the one I compiled doesn't work with -X
<LarstiQ> since your modified binary doesn't include -X?
<LarstiQ> right
<KIAaze> ok, managed to get an ssh without X11 and working bzr ;)
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: how does it differ from before?
<KIAaze> it has the missing opcode
<KIAaze> there was no disable-X11 option in configure, so I hacked the code myself
<KIAaze> now I did it the right way
<LarstiQ> hah :)
<LarstiQ> KIAaze: still, it would be nice to find out what tries to use X forwarding in bzr so we can get rid of that dependency
<KIAaze> it might be because it reads an ssh config file
<KIAaze> the opcode stuff is in readconf.c from the openssh source package
<LarstiQ> eek, you can get that just by reading the config file?
<KIAaze> there's a switch(opcode) statement
<KIAaze> I think I just commented out the cases for forwardX11 last time (didn't have the modified source anymore)
<KIAaze> this might have caused the opcode error if the ssh conf file contained a forwardX11= statement
<LarstiQ> ok
<MTecknology> JanC: that sucks
<savvas> in case a launchpad bug is "won't fix", and other people came afterwards and really wish for it to be reconsidered and fixed, can I set it back to new? bug 273688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273688 in loggerhead "loggerhead - doesn't detect new line" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273688
<sm> morning all.. is there a feed for blueprints ?
<mpt> savvas, the meaning of "Won't Fix" depends on the project, so it would be better to ask the project's maintainer or QA team
<savvas> mpt: you mean to ask on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<mpt> savvas, oh, I thought you were referring to a bug in loggerhead, I didn't realize it was a bug in Launchpad itself.
<beuno> savvas, as I said in the bug, the breaks the layout
<beuno> so fixing it in the way proposed, isn't an option
<savvas> beuno: ok, thanks - I was about to highlight your nick :)
<beuno> savvas, I'll try to explain better why it breaks
<beuno> in the bug
<savvas> I'd be grateful :)
<mpt> BjornT, there's an unhappy indirect subscriber in bug 48860, maybe you could spare time to help him
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 48860 in malone ""Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/48860
<javaJake> Launchpad is timing out on me: "(Error ID: OOPS-1152H2074)"
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1152H2074
 * javaJake realizes that the entire site is timing out, so he sits tight and waits for the storm to pass.
<javaJake> Nvm, just that bug :P
<BjornT> mpt: i'll see if i can help him
<apw> has anyone been complaining about update performance
<apw> for some bugs i've been seeing it take up to 40s to load a bug
<apw> somewhere in the range of 10s right now, that seems pretty slow
<BjornT> apw: is it better now? which bugs are you looking now. the one i tested took around 2 seconds to load.
* BjornT changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<apw> BjornT, yeah its looking much better now, 2s ish
<tgm4883> on bug reports, what populates the "also notified" list?
<tgm4883> I don't know if there is a policy on what to do here, but a user posted his launchpad login info in a bug comment
<kiko> tgm4883, it's already on the mailing lists.
<tgm4883> kiko, I don't follow, the login info or the policy?
<kiko> the bug comment :)
<tgm4883> ah
<javaJake> Is anyone else able to load this page? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 173890 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree fails to install due to md5sum mismatch" [High,Fix released]
<javaJake> Oh, good, it's loading
<javaJake> It's just taking unbelievably long to do it
<intellectronica> javaJake: works fine for me. what's the problem?
<tgm4883> kiko, so it's being discused then?
<kiko> tgm4883, no, it's just too late to do anything useful about it
<javaJake> intellectronica: slow loading times. Launchpad complained of timeouts earlier today
<javaJake> intellectronica: I may still get an error, give me another few seconds...
<javaJake> Yep, Timeout: "(Error ID: OOPS-1152F2268)"
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1152F2268
<intellectronica> javaJake: yeah, it's one of those ultra-popular bugs, and they do take a bit longer to render. should improve considerably after thursday's release - we've done some work on optimizing that this cycle
<javaJake> This is after trying to submit changes to that bug
<intellectronica> javaJake: are you using edge or the normal server? i'll only be able to see the oops in a few minutes
<javaJake> intellectronica: normal server
<javaJake> intellectronica: it appears after ~20 seconds
<javaJake> I can wait :)
<intellectronica> javaJake: right, so i can imagine that it times out a lot for you. everything will be much better after the release (or you can join our beta team and start using new versions before everyone else :)
<javaJake> I'll join the beta team! :P
<javaJake> I don't mind testing and bug reporting (that's why I'm here)
<javaJake> Is it a "commitment" or is it a simple checkbox?
<intellectronica> javaJake: excellent! if you join the team now i can make sure you're accepted immediately so it would be ineresting to see if it improves for you
<intellectronica> javaJake: i don't understand the question
<javaJake> Well, I don't want to be someone who joins in and then doesn't give anything back.
<javaJake> I forsee some lengths of time in which I won't be using Launchpad actively.
<intellectronica> javaJake: no requirements from you, other than to report problems when you can
<javaJake> So as long as you don't mind members who are periodically idle...
<javaJake> OK, sounds good to me then :)
<javaJake> How do I join up?
<javaJake> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers ?
<kiko> yep
<javaJake> OK
<intellectronica> javaJake: ping me when you've requested to join
<javaJake> intellectronica: blast, join page timed out
<javaJake> jk, joined. ;)
<intellectronica> javaJake: approved
<intellectronica> try that bug page now, let's see if it works better for you
<javaJake> OK
<javaJake> Hmmmm...
<javaJake> Interesting. edge.launchpad.net will not allow me to edit the status, while stable allows me. This must be an upcoming change in permissions.
<intellectronica> really?! i can't think of any relevant change. are you logged in?
<javaJake> Heh, no. I just realized that and switched to my IRC client to tell you. :>
<intellectronica> :)
<javaJake> intellectronica: it works. All's well!
<intellectronica> javaJake: great!
<Adri2000> when a branch is linked to a bug, where do I change the status of it, like "fix available"?
<javaJake> One last thing I'd like to ask (as I read the beta-tester page one last time before closing) is: does my "real name" in my profile have to be a real name? Can it be my alias (Jacob Godserv) instead?
<javaJake> Profile page: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~fun2program8
<intellectronica> javaJake: we'd rather you used your real name, because we feel it contributes to the cultivation of a better community, but iirc that is no longer a requirement
<javaJake> OK, thanks.
<Adri2000> https://code.launchpad.net/~adri2000/merge-o-matic/dev/+merge/572 there if you look at the linked bug reports, it says "fix available" but I'm unable to change it
<Adri2000> and it seems it isn't shown (anymore) on the branch page itself and on the bug page
<intellectronica> rockstar: maybe you know what's going on here? ^^^
<rockstar> Adri2000, I see that linkage on bug page.
<rockstar> ...and on the branch page.
<Adri2000> I do as well
<Adri2000> but I don't see "fix available"
<rockstar> Adri2000, ah, I see.  Yes, we removed the ability to change that.  I think it should also be removed from the merge proposal page.
<Adri2000> ok
<rockstar> Adri2000, don't you think Fix Available is rather redundant?  "Here's a branch with the fix.  Also, there is a fix available."  :)
<Adri2000> wasn't there also "best fix available" and others I don't remember?
<rockstar> Adri2000, yeah, but if you don't think you have the best fix, then why are you working on it.  :)
<rockstar> Adri2000, we just need less things with their own status.  Bugs have a status, branches have a status, bug-branch linkages don't need a status.
<rockstar> It can be deduced by looking at the bug and branch statuses (stati?)
<Adri2000> yeah, actually I don't care that much, just wondered why it disappeared from some pages and I wasn't able to change it :)
<calc> can i make sub repos in code.l.n?
<calc> eg lp:~openoffice-pkgs/openoffice/subrepo/branch ?
<calc> since bzr won't let me do a partial branch checkout my repo will otherwise get very messy
<mwhudson> calc: nope
<MTecknology> what is a super project?
<mwhudson> MTecknology: same thing as a project group, like launchpad.net/mysql
<calc> hmm you can put a / in the project name which halfway achieves what i want but it doesn't have a way hide detail of the projects
<MTecknology> mwhudson: what changes with it?
<mwhudson> MTecknology: i don't understand sorry
<MTecknology> mwhudson: Metcalfe suggested I see if I can have ubuntu-drupal turned into a super project.
<mwhudson> a super project/project group is a container for other projects
<MTecknology> mwhudson: Is there anything I'd need to change to have ubuntu-drupal changed to a super project?
<mwhudson> well, i don't think you can convert a project into a project group
<mwhudson> you'd have to get a project group created, add your project to it
<mwhudson> and then probably rename things around to suit
<MTecknology> mwhudson: so rename ubuntu-drupal to ubuntu-drupal-releases, then have an ubuntu-drupal superproject created?
<mwhudson> something like that
<MTecknology> mwhudson: then the owner for the projects would become the super project?
<mwhudson> MTecknology: not owner, in the edit details of the project there's a field where you can set the containing project group
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> mwhudson: would it make more sense to have ubutnu-drupal the super project or create it as ubuntu-drupal-project?
<MTecknology> I'm guessing the first?
<mwhudson> i can'
<mwhudson> t answer that  for you
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> :)
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 00:00 UTC until 01:00 UTC for a code update |https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> mwhudson: LP's Loggerhead confuses me.
<wgrant> It is reporting unknown revisions (in a strange way), but checking out the branch over HTTP and running Loggerhead on it locally works perfectly.
<lifeless> wgrant: what branch
<wgrant> lifeless: lp:~wgrant/ivle/trunk-mirror
<wgrant> The merged revision in r1119 is the problem one.
<wgrant> It *was* a ghost, but it is clearly no longer, even on HTTP.
<lifeless> interesting
<lifeless> mwhudson: cache?
<maxb> what is a ghost, ooi, google "bzr ghost" is remarkably uninformative :-/
<mwhudson> could, but shouldn't be
<mwhudson> i guess if you fill a ghost without changing the tip loggerhead might not notice
<wgrant> Ah, loggerhead does internal caching?
<mwhudson> (until it's next restarted anyway)
<wgrant> ... which is in an hour, I suppose.
<mwhudson> yeah, it caches the merge sorted revision graph
<wgrant> Plus it'll have a changed tip in about a minute or two, I suppose.
<wgrant> I'll see if that fixes it.
<mwhudson> let us know :)
<mwhudson> wgrant: when did you fill the ghost?
<mwhudson> maxb: a ghost is a revision not present in the repository
<wgrant> mwhudson: I'm not entirely sure, but at least an hour ago.
<wgrant> I'm not sure which upgrade would have caused the full remirror.
<mwhudson> hm
<maxb> .... but still somehow referenced within the repository?
<mwhudson> loggerhead hasn't been restarted in a while i think
<mwhudson> maxb: yes
<wgrant> The reason this branch had them is that it's a bzr-svn import.
<mwhudson> maxb: they frequently showed up in conversions from arch, where people would convert the mainline but not every merged branch
<wgrant> Anything merged from a bzr branch into svn trunk becomes a ghost when you check out with bzr-svn again.
<mwhudson> oh, indeed, bzr-sv
<wgrant> I wonder if I can convince my update cronjob to fetch-ghosts from all recently merged branches automatically...
<wgrant> Otherwise I have to do the fetch-ghosts, upgrade, upgrade dance.
<wgrant> mwhudson: Changing the tip fixed it.
<wgrant> Thanks mwhudson, lifeless.
<mwhudson> wgrant: good, that means my mental model isn't completely broken :)(
<mwhudson> wgrant: i guess you should file a bug, but i don't think it's tremendously important, feel free to argue otherwise
<wgrant> mwhudson: Will do. I do have to get it to do a full remirror to fix ghosts, don't I?
<soren> I uploaded a package 20 minutes ago, but still don't see it on the source package's overview page. Has upload processing already been turned off or am I experiencing a different problem?
<mwhudson> wgrant: um, not sure
<mwhudson> my experience with ghosts fits in here ><
<mwhudson> i think bzr is fairly aggressive on filling them, but not sure
<wgrant> I don't think LP filled them when pulling, but it may have (and just loggerhead was out of date).
<spm> soren: most of the cron tasks are disabled in prep for the release in 10 mins - that could the issue you're experiencing?
<soren> spm: I believe so, yes.
<soren> spm: Thanks, I'll stop sitting around waiting for it to be picked up.
<soren> :)
<spm> soren: sorry! :-)
<soren> spm: Oh, don't be. It gives me an excellent reason to stop hacking and go to bed.
<soren> Good night.
<spm> lol! night!
<wgrant> Unfortunately, these days LP is often back quickly enough that it's not worth stopping hacking.
<wgrant> (although it's still inconvenient having it vanish in the middle of the working day on a release day...)
<soren> wgrant: I intend to run off before I have a chance to test that hypothesis.
<wgrant> soren: Good idea.
<soren> As in... Right *now*!
 * soren goes *poof*
<Andre_Gondim> after something being translated and reviewed, how the translation reaches the end user?
<Andre_Gondim> the translation is packaged only once each release or there are periodic updates to the lang pack?
<wgrant> Andre_Gondim: In Ubuntu, there are regular updates after release.
<wgrant> For other projects, it is up to their maintainer.
<Andre_Gondim> wgrant, but how long is happens?
<Andre_Gondim>  I mean, how much is in how long?
<Ursinha> wgrant: do you know if those updates are periodic? or it varies?
<wgrant> Andre_Gondim, Ursinha: It seems to vary greatly.
#launchpad 2009-02-26
<Ursinha> wgrant: I see.
<Andre_Gondim> thanks :D
<Ursinha> wgrant: do you know if there are any docs specifying this stuff?
<Ursinha> or if there's a criteria for that, like "now we have 100 updates, let's release a new lang pack"
<wgrant> Aha: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslationLifecycle#Official%20stable%20updates
<wgrant> Although that doesn't seem to be strictly followed, and I can't look closely any more because LP is down.
<Ursinha> hmm, that's something :) thanks wgrant
<wgrant> The LP scheduled outage page still references 'Launchpad News' and news.launchpad.net. I noticed in the changelogs that it was fixed to Launchpad Blog everywhere else.
<Ursinha> yes
 * wgrant wonders again why at least HTTP branch mirrors don't remain online.
<thumper> wgrant: because we don't have a direct mapping to the disk
<thumper> wgrant: and it goes through something that has to look at the db
<wgrant> thumper: Will read-only-launchpad solve this, then? Or does the fact that the branches are on the filesystem prevent that?
<thumper> wgrant: it should solve this
<jml> well...
<jml> unless we need to upgrade something else involved in the http branch server :)
<wgrant> jml: Of course.
<jml> Sydney needs more cafes with wifi and power points.
<RAOF> jml: That'd be awesome.
<spm> jml: I think canberra needs some at all, let alone "more" :-/
<wgrant> But it's Canberra...
<spm> bite. me. :-P
 * wgrant sends spm back to the rollout.
<spm> i'm in limbo for a few, while some server side stuff happens, then get busy again. should be back RSN.
 * ajmitch recalls wandering around central canberra sometime last year wondering the same thing
<jml> ajmitch: Canberra is a mystery, wrapped in a roundabout.
<spm> jml: I object to the implication of 'a' roundabout
<spm> at least several thousand....
<ia> hello. could you tell me, please, when launchpad will be available? how much (approximately) hours LP going to be offline? :-)
<jml> ia: until about 0100 UTC
<jml> ia: so, for about a half an hour.
<jml> ia: the topic will change when it's back up
<ia> jml: thanks )
<spm> re roundabouts. mind you, flip side. at $job-1, could drive the 25kms to work, only 4 traffic lights. that's pretty sweet.
<jml> spm: there are lots of places in Australia where you can drive through 25km of bushland and residential housing with only 4 traffic lights.
<spm> point! :-)
<spm> I still chuckle recalling cycling home one day, seeing two roo's... *cough* ... working on making a third roo. don't see that in too many cities. :-)
<wgrant> Haha.
<bdmurray> typo in http://blog.launchpad.net/launchpad-performance-week/roundup-of-the-first-launchpad-performance-week
<bdmurray> it's elsewhere
<spm> okidoki. most LP things should be back and alive again. actually - been back for a while...
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<jml> is there a way I can add columns to a bugs search?
<wgrant> jml: No.
<wgrant> Unless you want to Greasemonkey it up
<nhasian> hello, i installed the greasemonkey firefox addon as well as the launchpad-gm-scripts but i cant seem to get the stockreplies to run?
<rockstar> nhasian, I think bdmurray writes those.  I don't know much about them.
<nhasian> yep i guess i'll just have to wait for bdmurray to return from away
<wgrant> al-maisan: Shouldn't builds show up on binary+source copies?
<wgrant> Or are they bound to the SPPH?
<wgrant> I can't get binaries for https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/2.6.27-11.27, for example.
<al-maisan> wgrant: builds are associated with the publishing history..
<wgrant> Eww.
<wgrant> Well, not eww, but they should somehow be copied over when the source is unembargoed...
<hyperair> is it normal for a package to be queued for 2 hours without building?
<hyperair> i uploaded this package two hours ago, and i386 is still queued
<hyperair> pidgin-libnotify, in http://launchpad.net/~hyperair/+archive/ppa
<hyperair> and then i uploaded evolution-indicator 15 minutes ago, and it's DONE
<bigjools> hyperair: its score was zero, I've rescored it for you
<hyperair> bigjools: thanks
<hyperair> bigjools: what's the score thin about anyway?
<bigjools> it affects the build queue order
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> but how does the score come about?
<bigjools> quite a few factors.  I don't know why yours ended up as zero though
<bigjools> it's building now
<hyperair> ah thanks
<hyperair> well i was building quite a few packages
<hyperair> maybe that's why?
<hyperair> i uploaded around 4 at once
<hyperair> and some went on depwait
<hyperair> i think that one was one of them
<hyperair> then i uploaded another in another ppa. not sure if that one is related though
<bigjools> hyperair: ah that makes sense then
<hyperair> hmm?
<bigjools> depwait
<hyperair> well yeah
<hyperair> then i triggered a rebuild
<hyperair> and it got a score of 0
<bigjools> right
<apw> is it possible to subscribe to all bugs for a package?
<apw> such that one gets email updates for all of them?
<james_w> apw: yes
<james_w> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<package>
<james_w> should have a "subscribe to bug mail" link
<apw> ahh, thanks
<apostle> how to I unsubscribe to bugs from launchpad
<Ng> apostle: visit the web page for the bug and there's an unsubscribe link on the right
<apostle> Ng, I can't seem to find  it
<apostle> got it
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<amondo> Milestones for a series used to appear sorted ascending, as in 0.1, 0.2, 0.3, etc... Now they appear in reverse order: 0.3, 0.2, 0.1. Is this a planned feature or some kind of bug?
<danilos> amondo: there's a lot of rework going on around milestones and series, this is probably one of those changes, please add comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/38721
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 38721 in launchpad-registry "Milestone ordering is wrong in products/distros pages" [Low,Fix committed]
<amondo> thanks danilos and ubottu
<fta> could some lp admin please have a look at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/62386 ?
<doko> please could somebody "answer" #62390? somewhat blocking ...
<danilos> doko, fta: I'll assign those to our administrators so they can take care of that
<doko> danilos: thanks!
<cumulus007> hey there, is it possible to set all translation packages of a language to upstream, except for Ubuntu-specific applications?
<lool> Hey folks
<lool> We have an issue with a blueprint
<lool> It was filed under the ubuntu-mobile project, and I wanted to retarget to ubuntu
<lool> But that ended up retargetting to ubuntu-drupal
<lool> It seems this might be due to project / distribution mismatches
<lool> Could someone please confirm I need to file a bug on this, and perhaps would an admin please reassign https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal/+spec/offline-installer to ubuntu?
<kiko> there is a bug filed already
<kiko> and you can ask a question
<kiko> I'll see that it gets done
<lool> I can ask a question?  You mean file a new question on this against launchpad or ask here?
<kiko> a Question
<kiko> I hate that it's confusing to tell people that
<lool> (Perhaps you should say a « Launchpad "Question" », anyway we digress)
<glade88> I need help with ubuntu mailman (lists.ubuntu.com MLs). Is this the right place?
<cumulus007> No
<glade88> cumulus007: can you direct me to some place? #mailman is really quiet since about 6 hrs
<cumulus007> Mailman is the right place
<glade88> 6 hrs and counting, in that case.. tx
<cumulus007> try #ubuntu-website or someting
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/groff/main consistently seems to be timing out (which is a bit awkward as I just sent that URL to a mailing list saying "OK, the import is better now")
<kiko> beuno, mwhudson, herb: ^^
<herb> kiko: restarting loggerhead. should be back in a couple of minutes.
<cjwatson> ta
<kiko> !#@#!
<persia> I've a mistargeted blueprint (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal/+spec/offline-installer).  It was targeted somewhere else, and trying to move it to "ubuntu" moved it to "ubuntu-drupal".  I seem unable to retarget it to ubuntu.  Is this something that I can resolve in the UI, something that needs a question, or something that I should learn not to do again?
<kiko> persia, lool just asked the same thing
<lool> Ah sorry
<persia> Right.  I need to read backscroll more carefully.  I thought he asked me to ask :)
<lool> I asked you to fix it, I think we raced to the launchpad escalation
<persia> lool, You already filed the question?
<lool> (Cause you couldn't fix it yourself)
<lool> persia: I didn't file the question because kiko told me it would get done
<lool> 14:12 < kiko> and you can ask a question
<lool> 14:12 < kiko> I'll see that it gets done
<lool> Perhaps I misunderstood
 * persia goes to file the question, amusing nomenclature aside
 * lool blames his en_FR
<henninge> cumulus007: There is no such function.
<cumulus007> henninge: that's sad
<cumulus007> is there a way to use upstream translations?
<cjwatson> bazaar.launchpad.net happier now, thans
<cjwatson> thanks
<henninge> cumulus007: Yes, if a upstream translation is shadowed by a translation done in Launchpad, the upstream one is listed as "packaged".
<cumulus007> I know, but can this be applied to a whole package with one click?
<henninge> cumulus007: You can just select that to revert.
<henninge> cumulus007: No, nor do I think it would be wise.
<cumulus007> why not?
<henninge> cumulus007: Some translations are changed on purpose for publication in Ubuntu and you would loose those, too.
<cumulus007> oh
<henninge> cumulus007: I know the dilema, though.
<cumulus007> It's horrible :'(
<cumulus007> I'm from the Dutch translation team, and our translations are messed up
<henninge> cumulus007: we are avoiding this situation now by having uploaded translations override translations in Launchpad *if* there was no previous translation.
<cumulus007> henninge: okay. However, I think it would be much better to mark upstream project with a special mark
<cumulus007> That mark should be used to avoid translations of that project on launchpad, if the project doesn't have an usptream translation
<henninge> cumulus007: ???
<cumulus007> henninge: I mean: it shouldn't be possible to translate upstream projects on launchpad, if they have an upstream translation
<henninge> cumulus007: Most translation groups that I know carry that as a policy.
<henninge> cumulus007: But it is now use forbidding it completely
<henninge> .
<henninge> cumulus007: sorry, I am also following the meeting on #launchpad-meeting atm.
<cumulus007> np ;)
<savvas> how much do I have to wait approximately to get a translation .po file from launchpad I confirmed for download?
<henninge> savvas: usually no more than 15 min or so.
<savvas> thanks henninge
<henninge> cumulus007: meeting over ;)
<henninge> cumulus007: I was saying ...
<henninge> cumulus007: Many packages don't go into Ubuntu in plain vanilla status but with a patch that may contain translatable strings, too.
<henninge> cumulus007: These need to be translated but from rosettas point of view, it is just one package - no way to know the difference.
<henninge> cumulus007: So with the need to approve translations and Translation Teams in place that know what they are doing, these kind of messes should be a thing of the pass.
<henninge> cumulus007: But as I said, I know that it is a pain to clean up the mess ... :-(
<cumulus007> especially when a project contains about 10.000 strings
<henninge> cumulus007: but are they really all messed up?
<henninge> cumulus007: which project is it?
<cumulus007> dutch translation
<cumulus007> of Ubuntu
<henninge> oh ;)
<cumulus007> for example, some GNOME user guides are translated by launchpad members instead of using upstream
<cumulus007> so, it requires a lot of reviewing to get those manuals back to upstream
<henninge> cumulus007: what's the package name of the user guide?
<cumulus007> erhm
<henninge> gnome-user-guide, got it.
<cumulus007> hm, looks like that package is resetted in Jaunty
<cumulus007> I can remember that it had a lot of (mostly low-quality) suggestions
<cumulus007> the same is for packages like debian-installer, etc.
<fbond> Hi, can launchpad be used for private data by companies for internal and/or proprietary software?
<henninge> fbond: Yes it can, bac can help you there.
<fbond> henninge: Thanks.
<fbond> bac: I'm just collecting info at this point.  Is there any page I can read that explains how this might work?
<bac> hi fbond :  yes we can host your project.  the details are explained in the FAQ at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208
<fbond> bac: Thanks!
<bac> feel free to ping me here if you have any questions.
<fbond> bac: If I'm understanding things correctly, private code hosting is not currently possible/allowed?
<bac> fbond: actually that FAQ needs to be updated.
<bac> yes, we can allow you to have private code hosting and private bugs.
<fbond> bac: Hm, interesting.
<bac> fbond: those features are not part of our standard offering but we are turning them on as part of a beta program for those features for projects that need them.
<fbond> bac: Is there additional cost for these features?
<bac> fbond: not at this time.
<henninge> cumulus007: Looking at gnome-user-guide I don't see any strings that were changed in Launchpad - they should be their imported orriginal?
<henninge> !
<rspeer> Hello
<rspeer> Is there anyone I can bother to get a mailing list set up for my team (~commonsense)? I know it's pending approval, but we need it soon
<rspeer> We're having a "documentation day", and didn't expect that we'd have to wait so long for approval
<beuno> rspeer, done
<rspeer> Thanks!
<swegner> I'm waiting on a VCS import of a previous SVN branch into launchpad.  It has been reviewed and the import page said it finished, but it also seems to imply that the import failed: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pathwords-x/trunk  Is there any way to see the exact failure (if there was one)?
<beuno> abentley, ^
<abentley> beuno: Sorry, I'm not clear how to find the error.  rockstar?
 * rockstar looks
<rockstar> swegner, this is odd.  Usually there's a link to the logs.
<swegner> rockstar: well it did just finish ~20 minutes ago.. do you think I just need to wait a little bit longer?  (Or alternatively: do you know why it may have failed?)
<rockstar> swegner, I don't think waiting a bit will help.  Also, without the log, I'm not sure why it failed.  I'm chasing now.
<swegner> rockstar: ok, thanks for your help.  Also, I don't know if it makes any difference, but I put in the import request & have been checking it via Launchpad "edge" version-- if there's a bug it may be in there
<rockstar> swegner, are you on some sort of dynamic ip assignment on your svn server?
<rockstar> swegner, edge and production are probably identical, since the rollout was yesterday.
<swegner> rockstar: yes, this is a SVN repo on my personal computer.  The IP assignment is managed w/ DDNS.  The ports, etc. on the router are opened properly as I can checkout / commit from computers outside my network
<rockstar> swegner, yes, I can access it, as can the import machines.
<swegner> rockstar: so where do we go from here?  should I try re-submitting, if it was perhaps some one-time irregularity?
<rockstar> swegner, I need to find what the problem is first.  It may be easily fixable.
<swegner> rockstar: ok, thanks; wasn't sure if you were still looking into it.  let me know if you find anything :)
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> «Unable to obtain lock [...] held by rainct@bazaar.launchpad.net [...] locked 6508 hours, 11 minutes ago»   That must be a record, can I get a prize for it? *g*
<Ursinha> rockstar, ^
<rockstar> RainCT, that's definitely not a record.  :)
<RainCT> bah :P
<rockstar> RainCT, you know how to fix that though, right?
<RainCT> yep :)
<RainCT> rockstar: now seriously, have you considered auto-expiration after 24 hours or something like this?  (I've no idea how resources expensive that would be, if it isn't trivial forget about it, isn't that important after all)
<rockstar> RainCT, that'd be a question better for #bzr, but auto expiring locks is a bad idea.  Those locks were acquired for a reason.
<RainCT> rockstar: but no activity for over 24 hours clearly means that this reason isn't there anymore
<james_w> hey, I'm interested to see the new upstream bug filing links from gmb's blog post, but the post was unfortunately lacking any screenshots or links to give me a clue where to look. Anyone have any idea where I can see them in action?
<rockstar> RainCT, how does it know if there's no activity?  It's just a file.
<LaserJock> I'm sorta confused by what the new upstream linking behavior is
<LaserJock> what can i do now that I couldn't do before?
<rockstar> gmb, ^^
<RainCT> rockstar: How should I know, I'm not a bzr dev, but surely there's a way to achieve that ;)
<RainCT> anyway, just an idea
<gmb> james_w: We haven't yet run the script that will make the links work (i.e. the bit where we work out the id of the project on the upstream tracker).
<james_w> gmb: aha, so there is nothing to see yet?
<gmb> james_w: I'll get that done shortly
<rockstar> RainCT, not without making things complicated.  That's like saying "Alert me if this OpenOffice document isn't deleted in 24 hours"
<gmb> james_w: Exactly :)
<james_w> gmb: well, I look forward to seeing it when it is available :-)
<LaserJock> the part I'm having trouble with is "Launchpad will now give you direct links to the bug search and filing forms in a project’s external tracker, so long as Launchpad knows the tracker’s location."
<james_w> RainCT: the lock is what records whether there is some action, there are just unfortunately a few bugs where it doesn't quite clean up for itself when it dies at an unfortunate time.
<LaserJock> when I hit "Also affects Project" I get 3 options: 1) plug in upstream bug URL 2) email address of upstream I contacted 3)create an empty upstream task
<rockstar> RainCT, maybe you're doing an upgrade on the bzr branch that lasts more than 24 hours.
<james_w> LaserJock: I assume that you will get a link at the top of the package's bug list to the upstream bug tracker
<james_w> LaserJock: and perhaps a new option there
<james_w> LaserJock: you missed my question, gmb was responding to me asking where you can see this in action.
<RainCT> rockstar: that's why I said "bad activity". and if somebody has to do an update that long, I'm really sorry for him *g*
<gmb> james_w, LaserJock: No, not yet.
<gmb> Working on that bit :)
<LaserJock> gmb: so what's new then?
<gmb> james_w, LaserJock The links will appear when you click "also affects project" and choose a project that doesn't use Launchpad.
<gmb> You'll then get two links:
<gmb> One to the upstream bug filing form
<gmb> One to the upstream bug search form
<james_w> LaserJock: if you leave gmb alone you'll be able to see the result quicker :-p
<LaserJock> james_w: wasn't trying to be pushy :p
<LaserJock> I just don't use the "Also affects" stuff generally because I don't find it very useful
<gmb> LaserJock, james_w: There are still things to do though. For example, when you click those links we want to pass the summary of the LP bug on to the upstream bug tracker to make searching / filing easier.
<LaserJock> so I saw that changes had been made and went to investigage
<LaserJock> *investigate
<RainCT> LaserJock: so you don't get bugs upstream?
<LaserJock> but I can't really tell what's changed
<LaserJock> RainCT: I do, I just don't track them in LP
<LaserJock> gmb: so the upstream bug filing/search form isn't in yet?
<gmb> LaserJock: No, it's in. We just need to run a script server-side to make it work. Bear with me and I'll get that done.
<LaserJock> gmb: oh, I see
<LaserJock> gmb: so to get it the project must be linked to the package and the project must not use LP, correct?
<gmb> LaserJock: No. The project has to be linked to an upstream bug tracker (and therefore not use LP). It doesn't have to be linked to a package though.
<LaserJock> gmb: so I still need to say "heah, this package belongs to that project" when I'm creating a new tracker
<gmb> LaserJock: No. There's no requirement to link a package to a project when you create a new bug tracker. I mean, it helps, and you can still do it, but as long as the project is linked to the bug tracker Launchpad will work the rest out for you.
<LaserJock> hmm, ok
<LaserJock> I'll have to play around and try it out some
<LaserJock> I'm just used to ignoring the upstream bug trackers
<swegner> rockstar: I noticed another VCS import was attempted for https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pathwords-x/trunk but it failed again without a log.  any progress on tracking it down?
<rockstar> swegner, not much as of right now.  I'll post something on the whiteboard when I learn what's going on.
<swegner> rockstar: ok, great.  thanks again
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<fta> cprov, you are rebuilding my packages? ;)
<cprov> fta: yes, testing the new slave-scanner
<thumper> morning
<hyperair> is there a way to subscribe to certain source packages' publishings?
<hyperair> like every time a package is updated, i get an email
<wgrant> hyperair: No..
<hyperair> wgrant: damn
<hyperair> wgrant: it would be nice though. esp for ppa maintainers who wish to backport from the latest unstable
<wgrant> You would think so.
<hyperair> i would think so, yes.
<hyperair> wouldn't you?
<wgrant> Of course.
<wgrant> But LP devs apparently disagree.
<wgrant> You can always subscribe to $DISTROSERIES-changes and filter.
<wgrant> cprov: I like the new named PPA workflow.
<wgrant> But doesn't that mean that I can use an unlimited amount of space by creating lots of PPAs?
<cprov> wgrant: yes, we are discussing mechanism to block this.
<cprov> wgrant: what would you think as a fair policy ?
<cprov> wgrant: quotas will continue to be checked per PPA
<wgrant> I don't know. I can't see a good solution.
<cprov> wgrant: we can be proactive about resource usage related to each single user and act ad-hoc.
<wgrant> Pardon?
<cprov> wgrant: we could proxy named PPA creation via lp-admins but that would be a burden
<wgrant> It would.
<wgrant> I don't think that's a good idea at all, as you know.
<cprov> wgrant: I meant, that we could check how many named PPAs we have, how much space they are using and adjust their quotas
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<cprov> so, the original 1GiB would be spread across your named PPAs
<wgrant> That seems reasonable.
<cprov> wgrant: but that's trick because we have to change the way the quotas work atm.
<cprov> wgrant: storing a overall-quota value per Team/Owner and not per PPA.
<wgrant> Right, they're a property of the archive now, aren't they?
<wgrant> Yes...
<cprov> strawman solution would be reducing the default quota progressively according the number of existing named PPAs
<cprov> first 1GiB, second 250MiB, ...
<wgrant> That would be easier, but probably quite awful.
<cprov> wgrant: users would have to request quota increase if necessary
<rowinggolfer> newbie question - ignore if innapropriate
<rowinggolfer> I have just set up my first project
<rowinggolfer> and realised I have cocked up royally
<cprov> wgrant: any particular reason why you think decreasing the default quota would be bad ?
<rowinggolfer> "https://launchpad.net/rowinggolfer"    should be      "https://launchpad.net/openmolar"
<rowinggolfer> any way to change such a low level name?
<rowinggolfer> or delete and restart?
 * RainCT notes that https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/merge-o-matic/+bug/161762 has oops'ed 7 times in a row :P
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error (https://launchpad.net/bugs/161762/+text)
<cprov> rowinggolfer: open a question in launchpad product requesting it.
<rowinggolfer> cprov will do - thanks.
<RainCT> (and counting..)
<cprov> rowinggolfer: np
<rowinggolfer> I feel stupid. but the overall launchpad experience was very positive.
<MTecknology> So - how hard is it to get a super project?
<swegner> rockstar: it looks like the upload failed one more time, and this time a log is posted
<rockstar> swegner, I'm on the phone, but I'll take a look when I'm off.
<MTecknology> rockstar: Could you look at question 62447 and 62325 when you get a chance?
<rockstar> MTecknology, links are helpful.
<swegner> no problem, take your time.  I have an idea of what the problem could be, when you get back
<MTecknology> rockstar: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/62447 | https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/62325
<rockstar> MTecknology, those are questions for a Launchpad admin, which I am not.
<MTecknology> oh...
<MTecknology> why was I thinking you were :S
<rockstar> MTecknology, I'm just a lowly Launchpad Code hacker.
<MTecknology> spm: You around?
<MTecknology> mwhudson: are you a rubber ducky?
<mwhudson> MTecknology: only on the code tab
<MTecknology> oh
<spm> MTecknology: am now, was doing the "to school" run. how can I help?
<MTecknology> spm: I wanted to bug you about two more questions
<MTecknology> and I swear I'll take a break ;)
<spm> heh
<MTecknology> spm: these questions - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/62447 | https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/62325
<spm> 62325 has been passed onto the person capable of making that call. ie not me or any of the other losas/admins
<spm> MTecknology: 62447 - that's for an openid trust root?
<MTecknology> oh, I didn't realize he got assigned that
<MTecknology> ya
<spm> MTecknology: "This image is larger than 400x100 pixels in size." ==> banner that identifies the Relying Party, no larger than 400x100 pixels.  == resize and I'll add.
<MTecknology> ok
<spm> MTecknology: but url thingy is changed
<MTecknology> spm: I thought it was 192x192 :P
<spm> MTecknology: I think that's the LP logo, this is the openid one. consistency would be nice, naturally. :-)
<MTecknology> hrm?
<MTecknology> I just grabbed a link for the image showing on launchpad.net/ubuntu-southdakota
<MTecknology> I can increase it to 400x400 if you want
<MTecknology> or is that what you meant?
<spm> MTecknology: 4x1 - at most, not 4x4
<spm> MTecknology: I think said logo is used on the LP openid login page - I may be wrong. ie hereish: https://login.launchpad.net/+openid - subject to what service you're logging into.
<MTecknology> oh!
<MTecknology> OK!
<spm> ie. it doesn't really matter as such
<theholyduck> how long time does ppa take to compile a package and gie you access to it after you dput'ed it up?
<MTecknology> spm: where should I upload?
<spm> MTecknology: anywhere you can, or just email to me directly
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> spm: http://imagebin.ca/view/3GjJj4ll.html
<MTecknology> I just resized to 100x100
<spm> MTecknology: cool, that worked
<MTecknology> spm: is there any way to get those aliases too?
<spm> MTecknology: project is done, I don't think aliases can be applied to teams. or if can, I can't find the UI for it :-/
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> that makes sense I suppose :P
<MTecknology> spm: thanks man - you rock :D
<MTecknology> spm: what do you think of that website?
<spm> heh, thanks :-)
<MTecknology> spm: you wanna say you fixed that so I can properly thank you?
<spm> MTecknology: ha. clicked "answered" about 10 secs before you asked :-)
<MTecknology> :)
<spm> nice site! Drupal? (I hope based on the stuff I've done for guys :-) )
<MTecknology> ya, Drupal6
<MTecknology> #ubuntu-drupal ; We took the Drupal 5 modules and ported to D6, then Mtcalfe grabbed our ports and worked on them more
<MTecknology> spm: you mean the modules or theme?
<MTecknology> David Giard made up the theme
<MTecknology> for the most part anyway
<spm> MTecknology: tbh I'm not sure - just saw the "drupal" part in much of the work I've noticed you doing. my sad/bad for not noticing/investigating further than that.
<MTecknology> spm: When it's all tidy I'll bug you about and and make you look?
<spm> tried moving my own site to drupal6 last year. was a total disaster. so rolled back to 5. haven't been game to try again, yet.
<spm> heh
<MTecknology> I'm gonna take off
<MTecknology> Food Time!
<MTecknology> thanks again
<spm> :-) np!
<wgrant> danilos: Isn't bug #31665 rather critical, given that Ubuntu is going to have the vast majority of its packages in main soon?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 31665 in rosetta "Generalize the component filter for soyuz <-> Rosetta integration" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31665
<danilos> wgrant: I heard differently (i.e. not much changes except for privilege checking)
<wgrant> danilos: AIUI universe is to be merged into main in the Karmic or Karmic+1 timeframe...
<danilos> wgrant: ok, then we have different meanings of 'critical' :)
<wgrant> danilos: It's more import than Low, which in Launchpad normally means it gets done even less quickly than the Highs which sit around for three years.
<wgrant> Not Critical, sure.
<danilos> wgrant: provided it's the only solution to the problem
<danilos> wgrant: which it most likely isn't, considering how long has it been sitting there
#launchpad 2009-02-27
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> why does it say Braden Walters at https://code.launchpad.net/~mysticgalaxies/grandwing/devel instead of meoblast001
<meoblast001> only the ones from my laptop say meoblast001
<thumper> meoblast001: because the older revisions didn't have a real email address associated with them
<meoblast001> hmm
<thumper> meoblast001: you need to have done a `bzr whoami` to tell bzr who you are
<thumper> when launchpad sees this name, it looks to see if it knows the email address
<meoblast001> oh
<meoblast001> thanks
<thumper> if it does, it links the revision to the LP person
<fallenpegasus> the mercurial http server can make a link that pulls a tarball of a given branch...  does launchpad have anything like that?
<fallenpegasus> or do i have to register a release, then generate a tarball locally and push it up as an associated file for that release?
<mtaylor> fallenpegasus: that's what I do
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - noodles775| Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<cumulus007> I was wonering if it is possible to filter out all Ubuntu-specific programs from a list of translatable programs?
<cumulus007> wonering/wondering
<noodles775-afk> danilos: ^^^^^
<evand> Is setting a contact address the only thing I need to do to prevent core-dev from getting spammed by being a member of another team?
<noodles775> barry: ^^^^
<salgado> evand, yes
<evand> thanks salgado
<cumulus007>  I was wondering if it is possible to filter out all Ubuntu-specific programs from a list of translatable programs?
<beuno> cumulus007, danilos knows
<beuno> I think not
<beuno> but danilos will tell us
<cumulus007> it seems like he's not available :|
<beuno> well, we also have henninge_
<henninge_> Hi cumulus007!
<cumulus007> hi
<henninge> cumulus007: No, there is no such flag on our data.
<cumulus007> I think I remind you from yesterday
<henninge> cumulus007: did you get my e-mail?
<cumulus007> pity, because there are about 1800 projects in the list I'm talking about
<cumulus007> no
<henninge> cumulus007: is this still about resetting translations to their packaged versions?
<cumulus007> not anymore
<cumulus007> How many times in a year gets Launchpad synced with the upstream translations?
<noodles775> cumulus007: Sounds like another question for henninge :)
<henninge> cumulus007: I think you mean "Ubuntu translations in Launchpad".
<cumulus007> Yes, but afaik Ubuntu is the only translatable OS on Launchpad.
<henninge> cumulus007: Whenever a new version of the source package is uploaded and build, the translations contained in the source package are uploaded to Launchpad.
<henninge> cumulus007: Not really, but certainly the largest.
<henninge> cumulus007: Also, we have tons of projects unrelated to Ubuntu that use translations.
<cumulus007> okay. So, when I have updates in my Ubuntu update manager, these can contain updates translations?
<henninge> cumulus007: About Ubuntu: Remember that what is in Launchpad is only from the "main" comonent and that these get put in to language packs.
<henninge> *component*
<cumulus007> Main component as in universe, restricted, etc. ?
<henninge> cumulus007: If the update is from "main", they will not contain translations because those are in the language packs.
<henninge> cumulus007: yes.
<jblount> Is there a feed for bugs with a specific tag? Like a feed for this page: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bugs?field.tag=patch
<jblount> I only see feeds for release targetted bugs.
<noodles775> gmb: ^^^^
<henninge> cumulus007: If the update is from universe or the like, they must bring their own translations with them.
<cumulus007> henninge: okay, sounds much clearer now
<henninge> cumulus007: Language packs (for main) are released about once a month (just checked with Arne who is doing that)
<cumulus007> okay
<Mirv> noodles775: so are you on duty, or allenap who should be on 27th? I just clicked "Apply for mailing list", because I thought I could link the existing lists.ubuntu.com mailing list to our team page, but apparently it created a request for lists.launchpad.net list...
<noodles775> Mirv: I swapped with allenap...
<noodles775> But I'll try to find a mailing-list person to answer your question...
<Mirv> noodles775: ok. just interested if it's so that lists.ubuntu.com lists cannot be properly linked to from launchpad. and anyway, the request made should be removed, since we don't want to migrate from ubuntu.com to launchpad.net
<noodles775> Mirv: OK, I'll remove the mailing list request with a comment to that effect.
<Mirv> noodles775: thank you
<gmb> jblount: I don't know, let me just check...
<cumulus007> Why is it actually so hard to translate Ubuntu properly on Launchpad?
<cumulus007> That needs to be improved, seriously
<gmb> jblount: No, there's no such feed. Nor can I find a bug for adding one, which is odd because I'm sure I've seen it.
<jblount> gmb: I'd be pleased to file a bug if you think it's a reasonable request.
<gmb> jblount: Definitely. Please do. If I find an extant bug I'll just merge them. Thanks.
<jblount> gmb: np, #335497
<gmb> Thanks
<mpt> popey, thanks for taking care of Dropbox for us. :-)
<popey> np mpt
<popey> mpt: what do we do about apps that have notifcation area icons but dont popup, e.g. miro uses the notifcation area to hold a bunch of menu items to "skip back" "skip forward" etc. Should bugs be filed against those apps to remove their notifcation area presence entirely?
<popey> (there is an "Enable tray icon" option which is on by default AIUI)
<mpt> popey, not yet. :-) We still have design work to do for alternatives to that sort of thing.
<popey> ok
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<MTecknology> kiko when off to lunch?
<mpt> Recent polls
<mpt> * Nomination of Matthew Garrett to the Tech Board - closed on 2005-10-29
<mpt> Hm, that's a definition of "Recent" of which I was unaware :-)
 * mpt reports the bug
<jordi__> mpt: hey
<mpt> Hi jordi__! Long time no see
 * MTecknology commands kiko to come here
<jordi__> mpt: yeah, if you go to Barcelona, we might meet
<jordi__> mpt: do you think I could mail you with a pair of ui questions for a small package I maintain?
<jordi__> it's about a connection dialog we're trying to figure out
<mpt> sure!
<mpt> mpt at myrealbox dot com
<mpt> and yes, I will be in Barcelona :-)
<jordi__> mpt: great :)
<ia> hello. I play with Python LP API - https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib - and it looks amazing. But I have a question - does provide this api means to find out which bugs/packages/branches/projects related to some user? I'm talking about something like this : people = launchpad.people; user = people['user']; print user.bugs #(or .packages/.branches); i've thought about it, because "print user.karma" works well and it's very right way(I think) to provide
<ia>  such type of information about user.
<kiko-afk> ia, not sure if we expose personal bug listings that way -- you rather need to do a query
<kfogel> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> hey kfogel, just about to head off to pack for next week's sprint
<kfogel> mrevell: I think we had a call that we'd moved to this morning, and that I wasn't there.  Is that correct?
<mrevell> Yeah, no worries though, I think I  need to head off now. We can catch up next week
<kfogel> mrevell: I'm so sorry.  I shouldn't have scheduled for 10am in the first place; am normally an early-morning person, but am sick right now and decided last night not to set an alarm.  Well, 11 hours later, here I am.
<kfogel> Sorry about that.
<mrevell> kfogel: Oh man, sorry to hear you're sick :( I hope you recover quickly.
<kfogel> mrevell: will see doctor, some kind of chest thing.  Anyway, sounds like you need to head off now.  Talk to you next week
<ia> kiko-afk: what kind of query? I've just thought, that if exists possible to get bug info by its number, than should some way to get bugs related to user. However, I will be very appreciate for any example snippets about this or something similar :-)
<kfogel> barry: ping
<kfogel> barry: whups, mischan, never mind
<mrevell> thanks kfogel, best wishes :) Speak to you next week (when I'll be sprinting in Argentina but we can catch up as normal)
<kfogel> mrevell: heh, I just realized now that we were speaking in the public channel, but what the heck :-)
<mrevell> heh :)
<kfogel> mrevell: Argentina is way better time zone wise anyway
<kfogel> (which sprint is this again?)
<mrevell> kfogel: Translations UI -- I'll be working with the guys on translations docs etc. I think Argentina is three hours ahead of you
<kfogel> mrevell: have a great time!
<primes2h> Hi, this bug 259505 has been fixed upstream on 19, but it's still set as "New" on Launchpad in the upstream package. Could anyone have a look please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259505 in gvfs "impossible to copy files with p (pipe) flag" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259505
<primes2h> bac: could you have a look please?
<knome> hello. i see launchpad maintaining a list of ubuntu mirrors. would it be possible to create a similar list for xubuntu OR is the code that does this for launchpad public/available?
<primes2h> gmb: Hi, there is this bug 259505 that has been fixed upstream on February 19th but in Launchpad it's still set as "New". Could you have a look please?
<wgrant> knome: Xubuntu has the same mirrors... it's part of the Ubuntu archive!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259505 in gvfs "impossible to copy files with p (pipe) flag" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259505
<knome> wgrant, yes, but it's not *required* for an *official* mirror (on the list) to have xubuntu images.
<elmo> wgrant: he means CD mirrors, not archive
<wgrant> Ah, images, I see.
<knome> wgrant, or will the launchpad script look for those as well and drop an image if it doesn't have xubuntu? i doubt that.
<wgrant> The code is certainly not available.
<wgrant> And I'm not sure if it will be on the 21st; it's technically part of Soyuz so might come under the bit they're not releasing.
<elmo> wgrant: it's not part of soyuz
<wgrant> (the 21st being 21st of July)
<knome> so i shall write my own script. 21st of july is quite a long way ahead, you know.
<wgrant> elmo: "We also consider the mirror management and other distro-related portions of Launchpad to be part of the Soyuz subsystem."
<elmo> wgrant: wow, ok
<wgrant> (from launchpad.net/soyuz)
<wgrant> But that might be out of date, I don't know.
<elmo> you may be right.  I can't speak to the open-sourcing side of things
<elmo> but I personally never thought of it as soyuz; probably because it's got different maintainers *shrug*
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> I can't find anywhere details on what specific parts of LP aren't covered under the open-sourcing. At UDS, I believe it was said that only the archive publisher and buildd management code wasn't, but then at that point codehosting was still in...
<knome> i can't remember attending any launchpad session.
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> I've a full python application in a bzr repository on launchpad and I want to make a deb on a ppa out of it
<ploum>  and I've no experience with building python deb files or ppa
<ploum>  can anyone help me ?
<ploum>  or give me some pointers ?
<salgado> ploum, #motu I think
<panattan> good night.
<ploum> salgado: I'm asking here because I was told so on #motu ;-)
<primes2h> salgado: Hi, there is this bug 259505 that has been fixed upstream on February 19th but in Launchpad it's still set as "New". Could you have a look please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259505 in gvfs "impossible to copy files with p (pipe) flag" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259505
<salgado> ploum, do you have a debian source package already?  before you can build a .deb package on a PPA you'll need to assemble one.  we can help you with using the PPA itself, but I don't think there's many people here who'd be able to help you in assembling the source package
<salgado> primes2h, looks like a bug in Launchpad itself.  care to report it?
<ploum> salgado: ok, thanks. I will try to make a source package then go back here for the ppa part
<primes2h> salgado: ok, I'll do it. Do I have to assign it to someone?
<salgado> primes2h, nope
<primes2h> salgado: ok, thanks
<salgado> thank you
<mrooney> The upstream helper for firefox, that sends you to file a bug, files against mozilla "Core", shouldn't it be Firefox?
#launchpad 2009-02-28
<glade88> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/62513
<AnAnt> Hello, can I change the name of a project/team in launchpad ?
<glade88> AnAnt: https://edge.launchpad.net/~team/+edit
<AnAnt> glade88: well, for the project, +edit only allows me to change the display name & title
<glade88> AnAnt: afaik, that is all you can change
<AnAnt> glade88: for example I need to change https://edge.launchpad.net/projectfoo to https://edge.launchpad.net/projectbar
<AnAnt> projectbar does not exist in Launchpad, but the project got renamed from projectfoo to projectbar
<AnAnt> glade88: can't it even be requested from an LP admin ?
<glade88> AnAnt: cant find a way to do that, sorry.
<glade88> AnAnt: sure you can
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<glade88> start an LP question
<glade88> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> AnAnt: Project and team names can only be changed by an admin, so ask a question as glade88 suggests.
<AnAnt> wgrant: the person who registered the project/team should ask ? or can any member ask ?
<glade88> AnAnt: the maintainer or project driver(s)
<AnAnt> glade88: what if the maintainer is a team ?
<glade88> and you are a member of that team?
<glade88> erm.. any member of that team can request it..
<AnAnt> yup
<AnAnt> thanks
<glade88> np
<AnAnt> ok #62611
<AdamDH> in my rules can I use wget to get source on launchpad?
<geser> AdamDH: for which target?
<AdamDH> amd64
<geser> if you want to do it during (binary-) package build then no as the buildds don't have net access
<AdamDH> ah thankyou I will try and find a way around it
<AdamDH> why are Estimated build starts sometimes into the 2 - 3 hour mark?
<beuno> AdamDH, because there are a lot of builds in the queue
<AdamDH> can we see the queue?
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I get a release tarball from bzr ?
<kiko-afk> AnAnt, just visit launchpad.net/bzr
<kiko-afk> AdamDH, you can see the ubuntu queue at /ubuntu/+queue
<kiko-afk> beuno!
<AdamDH> kiko-afk where is that?
<kiko-afk> AdamDH, on the internet? :)
<AdamDH> im getting a 404
<kiko-afk> hang on
<AnAnt> kiko-afk: and ?
<kiko-afk> AnAnt, and click on downloads?
<mneptok> kiko-afk!
<kiko-afk> mneptok!
<AnAnt> kiko-afk: oh, I wasn't clear, I meant, I got some code in launchpad's bzr repository, how do I release a tarball from that bzr repository ?
<kiko-afk> AnAnt -- oh! sorry, yes you were unclear. :)
<kiko-afk> that's a feature requested but not yet implemented
<AnAnt> ok
<kiko-afk> AdamDH, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds sorry
<AnAnt> thanks
<kiko-afk> AnAnt, there's a bug filed for it, want me to find it?
<AnAnt> kiko-afk: nope, thanks
<AdamDH> thanks kiko
<kiko-afk> heh ok
<AdamDH> wow there compiling an arm version of open office nice
<kiko-afk> AdamDH, that doesn't list PPA builds though -- there isn't such a page yet but I know cprov and noodles were working on one
 * mneptok wonders if salgado is on the slopes already :)
<kiko-phone> mneptok, where is salgado? montreal?
<beuno> kiko-phone!
<beuno> how can you be on the phone on a sat!??
<kiko-phone> beuno, just mneptok tricking me
<mneptok> kiko: yup! salgado and jamesh have been in Montreal all this week. salgado is spending the day at Jay Peak today. first time on skis!
<kiko> wow, first day
<kiko> that will be painful tomorrow
<mneptok> yes it will. which means my schadenfreude gene will pull me back into the Montreal office next week. ;)
<mneptok> kiko: http://www.jaypeakresort.com/ (Flash required)
<kiko> aiee
<AdamDH> according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/amd64/+builds there is nothing in the build que foe amd64 on januity?
<AdamDH> *jaunty
<kiko> AdamDH, that's misleading because it doesn't include ppa builds
<AdamDH> ah just noticed that
<AdamDH> only been using a PPA for a couple of days
<AdamDH> just getting the hang and layout of things
<kiko> yeah, that's actually a bug and as I said cprov and noodles have something up their sleeve
<mneptok> kiko: i wonder if we'd fall foul of US fair use law if we appropriated the the classic Soylent Green line for LP ...
<mneptok> "IT'S PEEEEEEOPLE!  LAUNCHPAD IS PEEEEOPLE!"
<AdamDH> when is the source going to be released for launchpad?
<beuno> AdamDH, 21st of July
<beuno> AdamDH, more information here: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<bourrin54> hello all
<bourrin54> How to upload a .deb package to my PPA launchpad ?
<AdamDH> using dput
<AdamDH> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<bourrin54> thanks
<cprov> AdamDH: hi, while we don't have a page for PPA builds in queue, it's important to note that they are not affected or affects ubuntu builds. PPA source are built in a separate buildfarm.
<AdamDH> thanks cprov, I was a little unsure how it all worked
<cprov> AdamDH: we only show a snapshot of the buildfarm current status at https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<maxb> AdamDH: I see you've chosen to disregard by advice on hyphens in version numbers :-/
<cprov> AdamDH: you can have a hint about the time a given build will be dispatched by accessing its page (estimated dispatch time field)
<maxb> cprov: Should I assume someone has noticed kohnen? Perhaps put a comment in the topic?
<AdamDH> maxb > I know for dev I am keeping with those versions, trying to get it all upstream so I can just use ms430-binutils-2.19 etc
<maxb> Any net access during a build is strictly forbidden. Check your build log:
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/+builds/actinium
<AdamDH> hang on why is that still running?
<AdamDH> I got a failure on it so I suspected that would have just killed the job
<AdamDH> I changed my rules and pushed a new package revision
<AdamDH> so how do I stop something from been built once it has started?
<maxb> cprov: If you can conveniently abort some builds.... https://launchpad.net/+builds/actinium https://launchpad.net/+builds/samarium https://launchpad.net/+builds/gold
<AdamDH> maxb so have I held up two build hosts?
<maxb> well, it's not your fault that launchpad doesn't auto-cancel superseded builds
<cprov> AdamDH: have you deleted the sources ?
<maxb> Come to think of it, the buildds really ought to ship a wgetrc that sets tries=1
<AdamDH> yup I did when I pushed the new revision why?
<maxb> AdamDH: "This package was created by taking the 2.19.1-msp430-cvs.0.0.20090228 upstream source"... ahem!
<AdamDH> I have screwed up those packages
<AdamDH> they work does that count ;)
<maxb> AdamDH: Also, have you considered using a standard patchsystem instead of rolling your own?
<AdamDH> I like my own patch system it just works?
<AdamDH> maxb I have put it all up on revu do you want to comment there so I can work through it?
<maxb> reinventing the wheel to no purpose isn't good, IMO
<maxb> ok
<AdamDH> I have used that code before on a few projects never had any issues so was reusing it there
<AdamDH> maxb I think I have named the upstream source wrong in my package
<cprov> maxb: I can easily cancel a build, there is a bug filed about it.
<janko__> bump
<calmer_> hi there :-)
<AdamDH> maxb thanks for the review, I will action those shortly
<AdamDH> maxb the next problem is with the patches as I am planning on working on them hence the revision so my patches come from svn etc
<calmer_> I have a problem that's quite urgent, but I don't know where to ask for help - I accidently added a file to a bug report that shouldn't be there, who can I talk to to let it be removed? I'm sorry for any inconveniences I make :-/
<maxb> calmer_: then delete it again? :-)
<calmer_> lol
<calmer_> thx
<calmer_> :)
<calmer_> didn't saw that "edit" beside of the attachment
<AdamDH> maxb, I am going to change the versioning on that package now and resubmit to revu
<calmer_> *phew* thanx a lot :-)
<maxb> AdamDH: btw, why msp430-binutils instead of binutils-msp430?
<maxb> I guess we should really take this conversation to #ubuntu-motu
<AdamDH> i am in ubuntu-motu
<MTecknology> kiko: hi
<kiko> hey
<MTecknology> I'm not sober or clear headed atm, I'll try to answer that question effectively after I get my laundry done and cleaned up from work ;0
<MTecknology> ;P*
<MTecknology> kiko: how have you been doung anyway?
<kiko> I'm doing good, a bit jet-lagged still here in cape town, but working on stuff I need to deliver next week
<MTecknology> I saw you missed the membership approval meeting, it made me sad not to see you and doctormo not there too be approved.
<MTecknology> It's not like either of you have anything to worry about getting approved :P
<kiko> did I get approved?
<kiko> I was on a plane that day!
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> you can't get approved unless you're there
<MTecknology> doctormo didn't make it for the same reason
<kiko> I'll just add my name their again the next week I am actually in the office
<kiko> it's not that common I travel fridays
<MTecknology> kiko: just have a good solid first line ready to explain why you should be approved. I had three lines ready :P
<MTecknology> where's your wiki page?
<kiko> wiki.ubuntu.com/ChristianReis or something
<kiko> it was linked to
<MTecknology> I created a wiki.u.c/kiko for ya
<MTecknology> secret project?
<MTecknology> I'm drunk... that sounds hilarious :P
<MTecknology> kiko: do you care if I make a few trivial changes to that?
<MTecknology> eh... Ping kiko on freenode => Ping kiko on #freenode
<MTecknology> kiko: are you a very active person w/ Ubuntu?
<MTecknology> Oh, I'd list the public projects that you've been working on
<MTecknology> heh - you're working with magicfab some? I worked w/ one of his loco members on some of the stuff I'm trying to make into a super project
<kiko> you are indeed drunk
<kiko> that didn't make any sense!!
<MTecknology> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syncropated/+bug/200357 Fabián Rodríguez
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 200357 in syncropated "syncropated crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<MTecknology> ubottu: no - don't repeat what I said....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MTecknology> i know...
<MTecknology> kiko: does that make more sense now?
<MTecknology> kiko: I'm in the process of trying to convince you that ubuntu-drupal should be a super project :P - I didn't have that intention but  Stuart Metcalfe suggested we could better manage all our projects with it. The openid-launchpad, launchpad-openid, and openid-teams modules are going to be part of it
<MTecknology> the LoCo Fabián is involved in is the Quebec team. It's been working with that team to bring the LoCo-Drupal project to life. After it came to life, Metcalfe was interested (after prodding) and now we're thinking it might be a good idea to bring all this stuff into one central location (the super project)
<MTecknology> but ya - if that makes sense, that's where I was coming from
<MTecknology> kiko: oh - those projects will remain the same, we're planning on creating different branches for those projects. Canonical obviously wants to keep the entire control over those branches to themselves, so development will be under a different branch. But I haven't finalized this idea with Metcalfe, I've been waiting for his reply
<kiko> MTecknology, but openid-launchpad and launchpad-openid don't have much to do with drupal.
<MTecknology> kiko: eh - they work under drupal only
<MTecknology> kiko: the loco-drupal team created the first port for Drupal5 to Drupal 6.
<MTecknology> The current D6 dev is based directly off the port we created
<kiko> MTecknology, um, maybe we are talking about different things. but let's have this chat monday :)
<MTecknology> that's part of the reason we renamed loco-drupal to ubuntu-drupal. The things we're doing are expanding to include drupal related stuff that deals with ubuntu in general rather than just a loco. We're also working on a module that will replicate planet.ubuntu.com activity.
<MTecknology> kiko: sure thing
 * Nafallo tickles kiko
<MTecknology> I wanna sleep! I've been up since 01h00, but house chores must be finished.l
<kiko> bananinha?!
<bananinha> hahaha ignore that
<bananinha> makes sense in another channel :P
<Bert_2> say, bugs that have been fixed a long time ago but are still marked as "confirmed", can I set them to fix released ?
<Bert_2> eg. this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/47768
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 47768 in initramfs-tools "Mount Root Files System Failed" [Critical,Confirmed]
<savvas> Bert_2: if you tested it, subscribe yourself and set it as "fix released" - this way you'll be informed of any different opinions :)
<savvas> Bert_2: also mention which release you used to test it
<savvas> and.. thanks for helping :)
<Bert_2> savvas: is dapper still supported ?
<wgrant> It is.
<Bert_2> damn
<savvas> June 2009 (Desktop)
<savvas> June 2011 (Server)
<Bert_2> well, I'll try to replicate this bug in dapper, feisty and hardy tomorrow then, cause I think this has been fixed and it's silly that it's still hanging around
<wgrant> Feisty is dead.
<Bert_2> wgrant: owyeah, that's right
<Bert_2> forgot that
<savvas> Bert_2: if you believe it's fixed on hardy, set it as fix released and mention that "this is fixed in ubuntu hardy 8.04"
<Bert_2> savvas: well, the main problem I'm having now is that the duplicate doesn't seem to be the duplicate
<Bert_2> in the on I linked to it has to do with USB stuff
<Bert_2> but in the duplicate it's DKMS I think
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/47768/comments/42
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 47768 in initramfs-tools "Mount Root Files System Failed" [Critical,Confirmed]
<savvas> Bert_2: it looks like you're right :)
<Bert_2> yeah, they aren't the same, right ?
<savvas> No, and I hope I'm right too :)
<Bert_2> k
<Bert_2> so what are we supposed to do now ?
<Bert_2> (the bug part is new to me, I usually do translations and questions)
<savvas> ah ok
<savvas> go the duplicate bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/262588
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 262588 in linux "intrepid last upgrade failed at linux-image-2.6.27-1-generic, cannot boot (dup-of: 47768)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 47768 in initramfs-tools "Mount Root Files System Failed" [Critical,Confirmed]
<savvas> you can edit it where it says "Duplicate of .. #47768"
<savvas> and clear the duplicate
<savvas> Bert_2: let me know when you're done :)
<Bert_2> you mean on top in the box-y thing ?
<Bert_2> ow wait, I found it
<savvas> great :)
<savvas> I'd give you the link, but it's better to get to know the interface
<Bert_2> yeah, i've deleted the duplicate and posted a short comment
<savvas> ok now there's an arrow next to "linux (Ubuntu)"
<savvas> click on it
<Bert_2> and put in DKMS ?
<savvas> and choose status "Incomplete", ask the users "Hi, can you still reproduce this bug?"
<Bert_2> in the box ?
<Bert_2> k
<savvas> er.. dunno wait
<savvas> Bert_2: you're right, change it from linux to dkms as well
<Bert_2> okey, I've changed the project it belong to, the status and added a message
<Bert_2> so that's what you're supposed to do when you try to help with the bug stuff ?
<Bert_2> or is there more ?
<savvas> Bert_2: well, you can choose the correct package, you can forward the bugs upstream (to the appropriate website where the developers of the application can notice it) and stuff like that :)
<Bert_2> okey
<Bert_2> so the 5-a-day thing is just helping to identify basic stuff because users don't know always know all those things ?
<Bert_2> *don't always know
<Bert_2> (it's getting late apparently)
<savvas> Bert_2: you also have to subscribe yourself at that bug, in case a user replies, you set it back to "Confirmed"
<savvas> Bert_2: by the way, it's better to join #ubuntu-bugs for this kind of discussion :)
<Bert_2> okey
<Bert_2> np
<Bert_2> thanks for your time
<Bert_2> but now I'm off to bed
<Bert_2> cya
<savvas> night :)
#launchpad 2009-03-01
<cjwatson> I just filed bug 336063; I know it's an inconvenient time but I would appreciate quick attention if possible, as it's sending me a *lot* of mail
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336063 in rosetta "translation import acknowledgements spam me every hour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336063
<stgraber> got a few for LTSP's template too 2 or 3 batches (template + each language with a po)
 * wgrant sees a total of 0 Translations people around.
<cjwatson> stgraber: that could just be bug 333772; this one seems to be too many for that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333772 in rosetta "Duplicated translation uploads from Ubuntu packages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333772
<wgrant> Also relevant is bug #335831
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335831 in launchpad "New translation import notification system is wrong on many levels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335831
 * wgrant sends it to rosetta.
<cjwatson> mm, failure notifications are great, success notifications possibly a bit overkill
<dhart> on the PPA, I'm building for hardy, intrepid and jaunty, bumping package names like 0ubuntu1~dhart1, 0ubuntu1~dhart2, 0ubuntu1~dhart3 and re-uploading with dput for each release bump. is this right?
<wgrant> dhart: That's not how I would advise to do it.
<wgrant> Let me find some examples..
<dhart> I tried the 'copy packages' button, and encountered https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/330711
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330711 in soyuz "Unhelpful error message on copy-and-rebuild: "same version already has published binaries in the destination archive"" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> dhart: That's just a bug about how it is displayed; you can't encounter a problem with it as such.
<wgrant> In general, I will upload 1.2-3~wgrant1 to Hardy, and copy (with binaries) to Intrepid and Jaunty.
<dhart> yes, but it would be nice if the PPA could rebuild from the same sources for a new series (i.e. intrepid > jaunty), without a version bump & re-upload
<wgrant> If copying the binaries isn't possible, I will either upload ~wgrant1 to Jaunty, ~wgrant1~8.10 to Intrepid.
<wgrant> That's impossible both because of how Debian archives work and how dpkg works.
<dhart> yeah, that's what I gathered from the comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/330711 - at least I know now what works. :-)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330711 in soyuz "Unhelpful error message on copy-and-rebuild: "same version already has published binaries in the destination archive"" [Undecided,New]
<MTecknology> joey: hi
<joey> hi MTecknology
<MTecknology> joey: how's it going?
<joey> better than this morning....sever at home failed.....
<joey> still doing configuration
<MTecknology> ouch
<joey> on a backup box to get it up
<MTecknology> I'm trying to get skype to work :P
<MTecknology> wanna trade?
<joey> I'm reasonably good with skype :-)
<MTecknology> I just realize that test sound uses the ringing device :P
<MTecknology> drupal-launchpad projects?
<MTecknology> wrong channel
<MTecknology> joey: It's a pain because I can make it play through a usb device but not the mic jack
<joey> MTecknology, ah. try playing with alsactl and alsamixer
<joey> MTecknology, I actually want it to go USB since I use a usb headset
<MTecknology> up - usb is working good now
<MTecknology> joey: do work closely with stu at all?
<joey> MTecknology, I used to before he worked at Canonical.... now, no. Sad, he's a nice guy
<MTecknology> ya, hard to get a hold of though :P
<joey> let me know on Monday if you are still waiting on answerrs
<MTecknology> I've been talking to him for a few weeks now - anywhere from 1 to 2 weeks between replies :P
<joey> ok, I got bitlbee and radvd working now....  time to switch computers
<joey> busy guy he is
<MTecknology> I bet
<MTecknology> and I help so much....
<MTecknology> Trying to convince him to start developing on our branches instead of theirs :P
<joey> good luck with that :-)
<MTecknology> joey: we're trying to convince kiko that we deserve a super project for the ubuntu-drupal thing :)
<joey> ah, yeah those project-group requests I stay clear of
<MTecknology> He already wants to do it, it's just figuring out exactly how
<joey> politics
<joey> ok, I'm off. Ping me on Monday if you need an answer from Stu on anything
<MTecknology> eh
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> ttyl
<YokoZar> Is lawrencium build-d down?  I've had my hardy-i386 ppa package in there for 22 hours now, still unbuilt (all other hardy arches and all arches on intrepid built within 30 minutes)
<cjwatson> wgrant: re dhart's question: it's not impossible, just difficult. see bug 235064 where I gave two practical suggestions
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235064 in soyuz "Implement multi-release support for packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235064
<cjwatson> wgrant: (though comments in bug 245594 about why it may be a bad idea ...)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245594 in soyuz "Rebuilds of binary packages without source changes" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245594
<wgrant> cjwatson: I don't perceive +bN as being a real solution. But it is the closest there is.
<wgrant> But true, it's not impossible.
<cjwatson> seems like a real solution to me :-) I just commented on 245594
<wgrant> Alright, I certainly trust you on that.
<wgrant> But I've tended to agree with infinity.
<cjwatson> I have some sympathy with Adam's arguments, but there's no way to satisfy them while also having single-architecture rebuilds (well, perhaps apart from shipping multiple versions of a single source package in a given release), and I think that's desirable, so ...
<wgrant> Right, but it feels very dirty.
<wgrant> But perhaps no more dirty than rebuilding on all archs should.
<cjwatson> the external representation is a little ugly; I prefer to think of it in slightly more abstract terms - just another set of builds linked to a source package, and hey, they gotta have distinct version numbers ...
<wgrant> cjwatson: But the version is a maintainer-specified field.
<cjwatson> Hmm. That aspect of it has never really bothered me.
<cjwatson> After all, all sorts of maintainer-specified things get modified in various ways. As long as you regard the fact that it may be modified as part of the specification ...
<wgrant> I guess that we already somewhat dictate the part after the final -
<wgrant> But not for PPAs.
<cjwatson> indeed, as a Debian maintainer I always expected that the version might be modified
<cumulus007> Hi, I created a list of Ubuntu-specific applications that can be translated on LP:
<cumulus007> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UbuntuNL/Vertaalteam/Status
<cumulus007> It's Dutch, but I think you can figure it out
<adiroiban> hi cumulus007, sometimes LP channel is very busy
<adiroiban> can you also post it on #ubuntu-translators :D ?
<adiroiban> your list is very useful
<adiroiban> I'm working at creating a custom view for the translation list
<cumulus007> Sure it is, so I think others would like to have it
<adiroiban> and i'm trying to link the upstream project
<adiroiban> http://l10n.ubuntu.tla.ro/jaunty-l10n-status/ro.html
<adiroiban> i'm still working on it
<cumulus007> that's awesome
<cumulus007> way beter than current
<adiroiban> soon i will also make it available for dutch
<adiroiban> :)
<cumulus007> Does it have a filter for Ubuntu-specific stuff?
<adiroiban> i will use your list for marking ubuntu
<adiroiban> yes
<cumulus007> because that's something I really mis in LP
<cumulus007> great :)
<adiroiban> search for upstream project
<adiroiban> "ubuntu"
<adiroiban> you can search by template name
<adiroiban> or upstream project name
<cumulus007> btw, not all programs in my list are ubuntu-specific
<adiroiban> yep,
<adiroiban> i saw this now
<cumulus007> I put ndisgtk in it, because it's dutch translation is really bad
<adiroiban> you can work with upstream ndisgtk guys
<adiroiban> and fix it :D
<cumulus007> ndisgtk has it's project hosted on LP
<cumulus007> so LP _is_ it's upstream ;)
<adiroiban> yes
<adiroiban> but talk with the developersa
<adiroiban> and ask them to switch to "Structured" translations
<adiroiban> mode
<adiroiban> and assign Ubuntu translators or Launchpad translators
<adiroiban> as translation team
<adiroiban> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanianTeam/Proiecte/Localizare/SablonModelStructurat
<adiroiban> this is my text I'm using to request such thing
<adiroiban> using the Answer section of that project
<adiroiban> or contct the maintainer
<cumulus007> erhm, is ndigtk set to open mode?
<adiroiban> yep
<cumulus007> that's sad
<littlewookie> am i so fucking dumb, where can i find key fingerprint
<adiroiban> cumulus007: can you please ask them to swith to a structured mode
<adiroiban> giving dutch translations quality as a good reason to do so?
<cumulus007> doing that right now
<adiroiban> great
<tobiaskrieger> hi
<tobiaskrieger> just a simple question
<tobiaskrieger> how can I upload files located somewhere in my user directory
<tobiaskrieger> into an launchpad branch
<adiroiban> do you got those files from launchpad?
<adiroiban> or just want to create a new branch ?
<swegner> my VCS import was put on hold because of some sort of launchpad bug: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pathwords-x/trunk  Does anybody know where I can find more info?
<cumulus007> adiroiban: hey, about your new translation view mode: are you a LP dev?
<adiroiban> no
<adiroiban> but as far as i know
<adiroiban> there we should see some improvements
<adiroiban> in the templates list
<adiroiban> in about one mount
<cumulus007> okay, grwat
<cumulus007> /w/e
<LarstiQ> swegner: I'd look for a similar issue on bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad or answers.launchpad.
<LarstiQ> swegner: if that doesn't help, file a bug/question against launchpad
<swegner> LarstiQ: thanks, couldn't find anything, so I opened a question: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/62718
<LarstiQ> swegner: cool
<madduck> piper:~|master|.tmp/cdt.pkTyJoYA% bzr -Dhpss clone lp:pytagsfs                                 #3,10022
<madduck> Permission denied (publickey).
<madduck> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<madduck> \o/
<madduck> so, uh, how exactly am I supposed to use launchpad?
<james_w> madduck: does "ssh bazaar.launchpad.net" work?
<madduck> Permission denied (publickey).
<madduck> i assume i am 'madduck'
<james_w> looks like it
<james_w> https://launchpad.net/~madduck/+sshkeys
<james_w> do you have one of those keys on that machine?
<madduck> i thought so... lemme check
<madduck> ah those are old.
<madduck> good spot. thanks.
 * madduck feels ashamed
<madduck> now it's cloning, but...
<madduck> Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for lp-45955728:///~forest-bond/pytagsfs/dev/.bzr is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<madduck> Server is too old for streaming pull, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to Bazaar 1.2 to avoid this)
<madduck> that's pretty confusing
<MTecknology> If you're sure that it's not being modified, use bzr break-lock lp-45955728:///~ubuntu-drupal-themes/ubuntu-drupal-theme/6.x/.bzr/branch/lock
<MTecknology> michael@panther:~/ubuntu-drupal-theme/ubuntu-loco$ bzr break-lock lp-45955728:///~ubuntu-drupal-themes/ubuntu-drupal-theme/6.x/.bzr/branch/lock
<MTecknology> bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "lp-45955728:///~ubuntu-drupal-themes/ubuntu-drupal-theme/6.x/.bzr/branch/lock
<MTecknology> oohh - sorry for that paste
<MTecknology> but that is my issue, any ideas what's wrong?
<MTecknology> nvm......
<MTecknology> heh... something broke during commit
<MTecknology> I'm getting bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions when I try to pull a branch
<thumper> MTecknology: the break lock response isn't overly helpful
<thumper> MTecknology: there is an outstanding bug to make it right
<thumper> MTecknology: bzr break-lock lp:~ubuntu-drupal-themes/ubuntu-drupal-theme/6.x
<thumper> MTecknology: that should work
<MTecknology> thumper: ya, it took me a while to figure out to use lp:~ instead of what it was listing
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> If someone is around, when do you think will Launchpad be working "normal" again? I'm getting lots of timeouts lately trying to load bug reports... (Or does this only happen on edge?)
<wgrant> RainCT: Always try production in this sort of situation.
<RainCT> Uhm.. Yes, production works way smoother
<RainCT> Thanks
<edsu> hi there i feel a bit daft, is there a way for me to add another maintainer to https://launchpad.net/pymarc ?
<LarstiQ> edsu: does +edit work?
<LarstiQ> that is, https://launchpad.net/pymarc/+edit/
<LarstiQ> you might need to form a team, set it as the owner/driver/bugcontact/whatever and include the other maintainer to that
<ploum> hello
<ploum> I'm trying to upload the package of my python application
<ploum> I've followed https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<ploum> but the package only build for i386
<edsu> LarstiQ: ahh i missed that People tab, thank you much!
<RainCT> ploum: what Arch do you have in debian/control?
<ploum> Architecture: any
<ploum> but when I do dpkg-buildpackage, only i386 package is generated
<geser> ploum: is that package gtg?
<ploum> geser: yes
<geser> your binary-arch target is broken as it doesn't produce a deb
<ploum> and why does it works for i386 then ?
<geser> ploum: because on i386 the buildd calls the binary target which calls binary-arch and binary-indep (which builds the deb)
<ploum> how can I test it ?
<geser> ploum: test what?
<ploum> if it will works without uploading to LP ?
<geser> ploum: looking at the package contents in the i386 build: does it really need to be build on every arch? I don't see any arch-specific files
<geser> ploum: you can use pbuilder for it (pbuilder has an option to call only the binary-arch target)
<ploum> I must admit that I'm trying to do this packages for 3 days and that I'm completely lost
<ploum> it's one of the hardest thing I've ever seen in my Ubuntu life
<ploum> In fact binary and binary-arch should be the same for me, isn't it ?
<ploum> (as it's pure python only)
<geser> ploum: without a deep analysis but I guess setting Architecture: all will be enough
<geser> ploum: and you should certainly depend on "python (<< 2.6)" as your package won't work on jaunty (which has now python 2.6 as default) because the files are inside a directory which is only used by python 2.5
<ploum> thanks for the tips
<ploum> how can I mark that python should be 2.5
<ploum> but not 2.6 ?
<ploum> that's two condition at the same time
<geser> python (>= 2.5), python (<< 2.6), ...
<geser> as Depends:
<ploum> thanks
<ploum> it seems to work
<ilowe> hi guys, how do I delete orig.tar.gz and diff.tar.gz files when uploading a package; I need to replace the current contents of those files and PPA won't let me upload my package because of it
<Bert_2> Hi, this question seems like a bug https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+question/62647 but I don't know what I should do with it and what things I need to have this guy do to get the right info, any help ?
<Bert_2> and BTW: I also asked this in #ubuntu-bugs but they aren't answering
<cjwatson> hmm. well, the upside of being repeatedly spammed about translation imports on the hour every hour is that I appear to have gained enormous translations karma :-P
<spm> cjwatson: the silver lining? :-D
<Nafallo> haha
<wgrant> I bet katie is going to get a bit.
<Nafallo> wgrant: gaah. thinking about the wrong katie here... ;-)
<wgrant> Nafallo: I knew you would.
<wgrant> cjwatson: Have you actually made as many uploads as your karma list shows, or is Rosetta/Soyuz on crack?
<cjwatson> wgrant: it's on crack
<wgrant> cjwatson: Excellent.
<cjwatson> wgrant: it's stuck reprocessing the same upload over and over every hour. bug 336063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336063 in rosetta "translation import acknowledgements spam me every hour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336063
<wgrant> Ah, so it's that same bug.
#launchpad 2010-03-01
<jono_> well python-snippets is not for docs, it is just a library that aggregates examples
<lifeless> jono_: the second link is probably more the sort of thing you're looking f or
<lifeless> that page is full of examples
<jono_> so if you are a developer you have a regularly growing library of examples to lean on
<jono_> sure, and it would be great to put those examples in python-snippets
<lifeless> jono_: I think it would be better to have acire pull them in automatically.
<lifeless> jono_: rather than duplicating content, which can then go stale.
<lifeless> jono_: I can file a bug for you, if you like.
<jono_> lifeless, how could that work for any project?
<jono_> lifeless, write a patch, that would be better ;-)
<lifeless> jono_: I don't know, I'm not an Acire developer ;)
<jono_> I don't think it would be possible in a generic
<jono_> way
<jono_> if you don't want to contribute the examples, thats fine
<jono_> I just think it will help people get started quicker
<lifeless> jono_: uhm, I don't think we're communicating effectively
<lifeless> I know of the acire project - its a nice idea.
<jono_> right
<lifeless> and you're welcome to take the examples we've written already. I think that that creates a problem for acire though
<lifeless> the problem is that you have to sync on an ongoing basis
<lifeless> or the examples will stop working
<lifeless> it also means that patches to the bzrlib docs to improve this may end up going to acire instead
<lifeless> I don't think either of those things are desirable.
<jono_> lifeless, I agree with the problem, I just don't know what the solution is :)
<jono_> I suspect that if python-snippets gains momentum, people will fix the examples
<jono_> that has happened so far
<lifeless> so, if you agree with the problem, I can file a bug. That records the problem and perhaps someone with an interest can implement a solution.
<jono_> I would love a way to pull in snippets automatically tbh
<jono_> sure :)
<lifeless> I can suggest techniques to do pull-ins for you
<lifeless> its not conceptually hard
<jono_> cool
<jono_> :)
<lifeless> lp:acire ?
<jono_> yep
<jono_> lifeless, are there docs for the UI bzrlib API?
<lifeless> http://people.canonical.com/~mwh/bzrlibapi/bzrlib.ui.html
<lifeless> http://people.canonical.com/~mwh/bzrlibapi/bzrlib.ui.UIFactory.html
<jono_> :)
<lifeless> they're not perfect, but pretty good we think
<lifeless> please do let use know (by bugs) of any questions that aren't answered by the docstrings
<jono_> lifeless, I am still not entirely clear what this does
<jono_> as a bzr n00b
<jono_> bzrlib n00b, that is
<lifeless> ok, so thats bug one
<lifeless> I'll file it
<jono_> lol
<jono_> :)
<lifeless> ok filed
<lifeless> bzrlib.ui.ui_factory is an instance of UIFactory (a subclass thereof)
<lifeless> it is used to get hold of progress bars
<lifeless> to prompt for passwords
<lifeless> to geta file-like object that diffs and other things can be written to
<jono_> lifeless, right, so could I use that to branch async so it doesnt block my GUI?
<lifeless> jono_: you would run the bzr commands in a thread (pick one thread, don't move objects between threads). And then your UI factory can feed events back to your UI, yes.
<PabloRubianes> hi i am having some troubles with Launchpad
<PabloRubianes> I am trying to find someone to give me a hand
<jono_> lifeless, cool
<thumper> PabloRubianes: what type of troubles?
<PabloRubianes> I am trying to add an email account and give me oops...
<thumper> PabloRubianes: which account, which email and can you give me the oops number?
<thumper> PabloRubianes: priv msg is fine
<PabloRubianes> yes a sec
<thumper> PabloRubianes: the tool that we use to look at the oopses is having issues of its own
<thumper> PabloRubianes: have you asked a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<thumper> PabloRubianes: that will probably be the best place to track it
<thumper> and I can make sure someone looks at it as soon as they can
<thumper> most of the devs in this area are in UTC-5 .. UTC-8
<PabloRubianes> no. I just got that and the came here. But I will ask there if you say so.
<thumper> PabloRubianes: probably best right now as I can't do anything
<PabloRubianes> thumper: Thanks for your time
<thumper> np
<thumper> PabloRubianes: did you try the work around?
<thumper> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/431845/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431845 in launchpad-foundations "Unable to add email address" [High,Triaged]
<PabloRubianes> the thing is that the email address has 30 minutes till i made it...
<PabloRubianes> but i will try that
<thumper> PabloRubianes: ah
<thumper> PabloRubianes: so you've not used it before?
<PabloRubianes> no
<lifeless> wgrant: jono_: bzrlib.branch.Branch.open does directory service lookup, I think.
<lifeless> I suspect the problem was not loading plugins at all
<thumper> PabloRubianes: probably a different bug then
<thumper> PabloRubianes: make sure you say that in the question (or add a comment saying that the email address is new and unused with LP or ubuntu in any way)
<PabloRubianes> i think the work around gave me another empthy account
<PabloRubianes> I think someone had that mail...
<thumper> PabloRubianes: what account did it give you?
<PabloRubianes> now i have it or something weird
<thumper> PabloRubianes: did you use the email address for ubuntu forums?
<thumper> PabloRubianes: or shipit?
<PabloRubianes> no i use openID for thouse
<thumper> open id from where?
<PabloRubianes> from my lauchpad account
<PabloRubianes> I will merge two and that's it..
<thumper> ok
<wgrant> lifeless: Ah, true.
<fmarier> i'm a little confused by the team "reported bugs" page. i would expect that page to list all of the bugs that were reported by team members, but it doesn't seem to do that...
<wgrant> fmarier: That probably isn't meant to exist, but your expectation makes sense.
<fmarier> you mean the page isn't meant to be there at all?
<wgrant> I suspect that is the case.
<wgrant> (teams are really people in Launchpad, so they inherit stuff)
<fmarier> ah bummer... i was hoping i'd be able to use that to find out what bugs a certain group of people had reported
<wgrant> If you report a bug, you probably will be able to :)
<wgrant> It's not hard to make that work.
<fmarier> cool, i'll do that right now :)
<fmarier> are there really just 3 open bugs on launchpad itself?
<PabloRubianes> thumper: done... thanks again... I will comment the bug report
<wgrant> fmarier: Launchpad's current usage of Launchpad projects is a bit strange. There are lots of separate projects, all the launchpad-project project group.
<wgrant> fmarier: malone is the name of the bugs component.
<fmarier> ah so i should be filing a bugs against that then
<wgrant> 'launchpad' is the bugs that haven't yet been assigned to the appropriate component.
<fmarier> or should i let the bug triager assign it to the right component?
<wgrant> It's fine to file against 'launchpad' -- somebody will reassign it later on. But it'll probably be quicker if you file against the specific project to start with, yes.
<fmarier> ah just found an existing bug for it from 2008 (#307572)
<wgrant> Bug #307572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307572 in malone "Team related bugs page doesn't show bugs related to the members of the team" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307572
<wgrant> fmarier: You might want to click the "Does this bug affect you?" thingy.
<fmarier> wgrant, good point. done.
<yofel> hi, where can I someone that can kill  a ppa build? My build on thorium seems to be stuck in an endless loop https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/thorium
<yofel> *I find someone
<yofel> (how about adding an 'abort' button somewhere?)
<wgrant> yofel: Is it actually in an infinite loop, or is it not doing anything at all?
<persia> yofel: For the abort button, file a bug.  That's likely tricky, but potentially possible.
<wgrant> It's likely that the builder has died somehow.
<wgrant> I have an abort backend mostly working.
<persia> Cool!
<wgrant> But it's unclear if it would work in this particular circumstance.
<wgrant> (it depends on how badly the builder is wedged)
<yofel> persia: will do
<yofel> wgrant: I *think* the buildlog still gets updated but as the only thing it shows are inkscape warnings I can't really tell
<wgrant> yofel: Ah, you're right, it is updating.
<wgrant> So the builder is still alive.
<thumper> fmarier: hi
<thumper> fmarier: how are you enjoying launchpad?
<thumper> fmarier: notice the subtle positive slant on that question :)
<yofel> wgrant: can you kill it then, the build shouldn't take 8h...
<wgrant> yofel: I'm just a user.
<yofel> ok, should I post a question on launchpad or do you think someone will kill the build at some point?
<wgrant> Somebody should kill it at some point.
<yofel> ok, thx :)
<fmarier> thumper, nice marketing work there :)
<fmarier> actually launchpad is great for us, it's the most usable bug tracker i've ever seen
<fmarier>  or used
<fmarier> now if we could get our old bugs imported (Question #93120), we could finalise the move to Launchpad and decommission our old tracker
<fmarier> thumper, notice the subtle prod on that last comment ;-)
<thumper> :)
 * thumper looks at the question
<fmarier> one thing that would be nice with these imports is if there was a testing script we could use to "validate" our XML export before we send it to you guys
<fmarier> but i'm guessing that perhaps the "testing script" currently involves trying to import it into launchpad staging...
<thumper> :)
<mwhudson> fmarier: launchpad running in ec2, i think, but yes
<thumper> fmarier: I'll forward that request on to the right person :)
<wgrant> It first gets tested on EC2 (or you can run it locally, if you want).
<wgrant> Then it gets tested on staging, to ensure that it doesn't conflict with production data.
<thumper> fmarier: request passed on, should get some form of response within a day or so
<fmarier> thumper, cool, thanks!
<thumper> fmarier: np
<doctormo> OOPS-1521S65 - Looks like logging in on staging is broken.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1521S65
<doctormo> I was wondering how login.launchpad.net was being translated.
<wgrant> doctormo: A warning about the OpenID stuff: Launchpad will probably start using login.ubuntu.com soon, so your code will probably break.
<doctormo> wgrant: Already does break, is broken, uses edge by default.
<wgrant> doctormo: login.ubuntu.com != login.launchpad.net
<wgrant> The latter is used at the moment.
<doctormo> wgrant: Will you still be sending the html form when you go to https://launchpad.net/+login ?
<doctormo> wgrant: Because my code is moving towards detecting that form and sending it on.
<doctormo> Where ever it points to
<wgrant> doctormo: The edge behaviour is what will be on production in a few days.
<doctormo> wgrant: Is openid being phaised out in favour of SSO?
<wgrant> SSO uses OpenID.
<wgrant> LP is becoming an OpenID consumer.
<wgrant> (at the moment restricted to one provider -- now login.launchpad.net, but soon login.ubuntu.com, and hopefully eventually anything at all)
<doctormo> I see
<doctormo> Sounds like a good way forward
<doctormo> And makes it fairly imperative that the oauth stuff has a desktop client.
<wgrant> OpenID makes a desktop client a little more difficult.
<wgrant> I don't really see why requiring a browser to authorize access to a webapp is a huge problem.
<persia> Because one may not need a browser to use the LP API
<doctormo> wgrant: Really bad security, terrible workflow and it doesn't work on machines without a gui.
<persia> doctormo: Why bad security?
<doctormo> persia: Web browsers can display anything, from anywhere, made to look like it's authentic, it's code base is large and hard to protect from all attacks.
<doctormo> Better to have smaller, dedicated authentication tools
<wgrant> A generic OpenID authentication solution without a browser borders on impossibility.
<doctormo> wgrant: It does, we may just have to assume the authentication service and let the user configure it directly in a conf file if they're using something different
<persia> Is there a reason that one can't use some http client library to do it?
<wgrant> persia: There is no common interface for authentication to OpenID providers.
<doctormo> persia: That's what I am doing with ground control, but it's not lp policy to allow such things.
<wgrant> Against, but not to.
<poolie1> hey
<persia> wgrant: Aha.  That makes sense now.
<doctormo> persia: I figured I could make it more robust by using a find a form and find fields logic that could make educated guesses.
<persia> But I'd still like to see a liboath-authenticate: perhaps that needs work with the various providers (and the spec).
<persia> doctormo: I think that's the wrong way to go about it, personally.
<doctormo> persia: I'm happy to do something different
<wgrant> persia: OAuth, or OpenID? They're separate things.
<persia> doctormo: The path I'd recommend is a long one: to work with the spec to create a defined interface for authentication *to* providers, and work with the providers to implement it.
<doctormo> persia: Of course, that's the right way to do outh as a desktop service.
<wgrant> That's very difficult, as providers can choose whatever authentication mechanism they wish: SSL certificates, usernames and passwords, physical key generators, that sort of thing.
<doctormo> wgrant: That's why you nail down a spec for defining such things.
<persia> No, nailing it down would be bad.
<wgrant> Very bad.
<wgrant> Consumers aren't meant to care.
<wgrant> And nailing it down would remove the abstraction that OpenID provides.
<wgrant> Also, you're only meant to give your credentials to your provider through an application that you trust.
<wgrant> Proxying that is a phishing attempt.
<doctormo> wgrant: Only the abstract of method, not the abstract of authorisation as a seperated service.
<doctormo> wgrant: That... gives me an idea.
<doctormo> wgrant: Will launchpad accounts be able to be logged in via multiple openid logins or just the one?
<wgrant> doctormo: That is undecided, TTBOMK.
<persia> Just to make sure I'm reading the right specs, is it correct to say that LP API clients use oauth to connect to LP, and LP will use OpenID to authorise accounts?
<wgrant> I would hope the former, though.
<wgrant> persia: Correct.
<wgrant> When you start an API client for the first time, it will request an OAuth token from LP.
<wgrant> LP will give it a URL that the user must visit to authorise the token.
<persia> OK.  So the client (e.g. groundcontrol) uses oauth, and if it gets a failure, needs to request that the user log into launchpad.
<wgrant> This is normally in a browser, which has an existing user session with LP.
<persia> wgrant: But presumably that's a bug in LP, as it cannot know in advance how the OpenID provider authenticates, no?
<doctormo> wgrant: If the former, then there is nothing to stop us having our own desktop openid authentication service. Something with a well defined spec, even using ssh or gpg keys instead of passwords.
<persia> doctormo: The main limiting factor there is in having a server to handle the requests (infrastructure).
<wgrant> persia: An OpenID consumer redirects to the provider.
 * persia reads specs harder
<wgrant> persia: It makes no assumptions about the provider's authentication mechanisms; it just redirects there with a token, and the consumer redirects back with a sort of signed copy of the token.
<doctormo> persia: nothing to stop us hooking that to ubuntu-one
<wgrant> doctormo: That could be what login.ubuntu.com is.
<wgrant> (I personally would want to unlink the login.ubuntu.com ID from my Launchpad account, because I do not trust it, so I wouldn't want applications locked to it, but that's another story)
<doctormo> You don't trust the canonical sso?
<wgrant> No.
<doctormo> The why are we moving towards using it by default?
<wgrant> I personally do not trust it. I am no Canonical person.
<persia> doctormo: Consider that the move to make LP an openID consumer doesn't change the authentication path.  That LP logins happen to currently be insecure is entirely separate.
<persia> Err..  well, it does change the path, but not the custodian of the path.
<doctormo> wgrant: Right, but surely your opinion on the matter has some weight in the discussion
 * doctormo feels that ground control is a project before it's time... ready to go but failed by it's cloud counterpart.
<persia> Well, no.
<persia> The trick is making authentication work generally.
<doctormo> persia: I have no great confidence in the future design of it, made as it is to be elegant but missing some key considerations.
<persia> doctormo: Hrm?  It's just code.  We can make it do anything.  The hard part is figuring out what it should do.
<doctormo> persia: The openid stuff is closed source
<persia> *which* "openid stuff"?
<doctormo> persia: login.ubuntu.com and login.launchpad.net
<doctormo> http://divajutta.com/doctormo/gcweb/ <- This is a website Bret Alton is putting together, what do you two think?
<persia> doctormo: That a specific implementation is closed source is irrelevant.
<doctormo> persia: Isn't not so long as launchpad is tied directly into it.
<persia> doctormo: So, the problem is that one wants to have a client that authenticates to LP in a sane way.
<persia> OAuth already provides useful information about authentication failures.
<persia> I'm sill reading the OpenID spec, but I expect to find something useful there.
<persia> Based on that spec, it should be possible to identify the correct behaviour for the client application.
<persia> And any way in which LP doesn't meet that behaviour is likely a bug in LP.
<doctormo> persia: With a tie to openid, the desktop would have to have a way of getting an oauth token by using some other method of authentication.
<persia> No.
<doctormo> Or would have to be tied to a specific openid system, not optional
<persia> The desktop client needs to have some way to richly inform the user that they need to authenticate, and help them to do so.
<persia> This depends on the volume of information available when the authentication failure is received.
<doctormo> persia: Yes, they call that the web browser
<persia> Not if my OpenID provider uses some other authentication method.
<doctormo> persia: True, but there is not the tech for it currently, for most websites consuming that openid will fail.
<wgrant> doctormo: Why would they?
<wgrant> doctormo: Websites don't care -- they redirect to the provider.
 * persia can't imagine why
<wgrant> The provider is free to do whatever they want.
<doctormo> wgrant: How do you redirect, if your not using a brwoser int he first place?
<lifeless> wasn't openid/oauth was designed with the idea that the browser was the 'trusted computing base' for the user
<lifeless> so users won't put their password into a strange app ?
<wgrant> OAuth not so much, but OpenID was.
<wgrant> And Launchpad's OAuth authorisation implementation was
<lifeless> doctormo: HTTP != a browser.
<doctormo> lifeless: OAuth might have been, but the OAuth developers backtracked after security failures.
<doctormo> Shame we can't just grab webkit, rewrite the cookie implimentation and forge a system wide auth service. But it's too late for that, we got a bunch of legacy to deal with.
<persia> OK.  So OpenID returns openid.user_setup_url when it fails.  That should be passed to the oauth failure.
<persia> There is no documentation that indicates what that URL should contain.
<persia> So, the next step is to work with the OpenID folk to make sure that openid.user_setup_url is guaranteed to be machine-readable.  Desktop clients can then pull and use this to provide rich information to users.
<thumper> what's that damn command to list processes listening on ports?
<thumper> netstat
<lifeless> amongst other things
<thumper> lifeless: any idea what kicks off /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service ?
<lifeless> thumper: dbus activation
<persia> thumper: Have you looked in /etc/init and /etc/init.d/ ?
<lifeless> thumper: gwibber will do it
<thumper> arse
<lifeless> thumper: as will ubuntu one
<thumper> it was listening on 58000
<lifeless> bindwiid
<lifeless> bindwood
<lifeless> and potentially other things
<thumper> as does the test librarian
<lifeless> thumper: ahhahah
<lifeless> <arse>
<persia> If I know the URL for an bug in a bugtracker known to launchpad, is there a way to see if the bug is already registered in launchpad?
<wgrant> persia: Find the Launchpad bug tracker URL on https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
<wgrant> Then add the bug number to the end of that URL.
<wgrant> No, this is not documented.
<persia> That's fine.  Being able to do it solves my immediate problem, and if I end up doing it several times, I'll be able to tell folk here.
<wgrant> It comes up once or twice a year.
<persia> Hrm.  Seems like my bug isn't there, but that's a good url to remember for lots of things, after exploring.
<Zus> have a question abour pgp. and signing code of conduct. do i get one from a LoCo team or do i get one personaly
<persia> Get which?
<nigelb> Zus: you want to sign the ubuntu code of conduct?
<nigelb> I believe the instructions are given there, how to generate key and how to upload your key
<Zus> nigelb,  yeah i read it and downloaded it but  i need a pgp to sign it
<nigelb> gpg?
<Zus> i am reading  on how to make it now. but i wasnt sure if you need one per team..bugsquad or a LoCo team.. or  if i can make one on my  own
<Zus> PgP sorry
<Zus> will i only have to do the key once? regardless of upgrade?
<nigelb> Zus: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<geser> Zus: the gpg key you generate is your own personal key
<geser> and you can use it not only within Ubuntu but also outside Ubuntu (if you want) to e.g. sign e-mails
<Zus> geser even personal emails? even though its got my LP profile info?
<geser> Zus: yes, but it's up to you. the gpg key itself has no connection to LP, LP only knows which key is yours because you told LP so
<Zus> geser, now thats more the direction i was trying to go didnt know how to word it.
<Zus> everyday im learning something new... i have been wasting time in XP lol  thank you guys!
<jussi01> can I bug someoen about bug 488394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488394 in launchpad-registry "Export irc_nicknames with "anonymous" requests" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488394
<wgrant> jussi01: Replied on the bug with the solution. It's trivial.
<jussi01> wgrant: yeah, Im sure it is. just someone needs to do it.
<jussi01> and it would _really_ help if its done before the 3rd, but Im not holding my breath
<wgrant> It's unlikely, given that it's release week and everything is frozen.
<jussi01> wgrant: thank you for adding that though, every bit helps
<wgrant> If it wasn't week 4, I'd do it now and get it landed tonight. But there's little point doing it now.
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> So next week then?
<wgrant> Unless we have a nice/foolish RM.
<jussi01> wgrant: if you have time, could you get it up there so at least the work is done and all we need to wait for it just upload?
<Laney> what is a "Review type"?
<askhl> Hi.  Regarding translations, I think I understand the meaning of the translation colour codings for projects that have launchpad as downstream, and a different upstream source.  But what determines the colour coding for projects whose upstream *is* launchpad?
<thekorn> Laney, a random text describeing the kind of review which is supposed to be done by someone or was done by someone, like "code", "tests", "ui", whatever
<Laney> oh, alright
<Laney> is it ok to leave it blank?
<askhl> (by translation colour codings I mean the green/purple/blue/red bar colours)
<thekorn> yes
<thekorn> Laney, launchpad provides no "correct" values for this field, it is the policy of the project you work on,
<Laney> alright. It's just not clear from the UI what this is for.
<thekorn> Laney, there might be the policy to never leave it blank
<askhl> I guess those strings can only be purple ('new in launchpad') or red (untranslated).  Am I understanding this correctly?
<dpm> askhl, if I'm not mistaken, it should mean the same: green are the translations which are the same in the source package (i.e. the developer has exported translations from Launchpad and committed them in the code), whereas the other colours mean that they've either not been translated (red) or not yet integrated in the sources. If you are using automatic translation imports and exports from bzr branches in the same branch, you should probably see everythin
<dpm> g green nearly always
<askhl> Green, really?
<askhl> Transmission has its translations directly in Launchpad (no importing from upstream), and it seems to have lots of purple
<askhl> https://translations.launchpad.net/transmission
<askhl> Ah, I was viewing only the Danish translation.  I can see that other languages have green and even blue bars also
<wgrant> askhl: The green strings are those that are unchanged from the last import or upload. Not necessarily upstream.
<askhl> Ah, okay.  I thought uploading was mostly for upstream-downstream traffic...
<dpm> askhl, it seems that Transmission is not using automatic bzr imports and exports, hence the comment on being "nearly always green" does not apply. The reason why they are purple is because translations have not yet been exported from Launchpad and integrated and committed in the sources
<askhl> Hmm.  That is alarming, as this is quite a while ago
<dpm> askhl, you might want to contact the Transmission devs to export translations, or even better, suggest them to use automatic bzr imports and exports, which will do that automatically for them
<askhl> Nonetheless, I observe that the Danish translation of Transmission is actually working.
<dpm> askhl, that's because Transmission is both open for translations on the upstream LP project and in Ubuntu. Ubuntu translations are put automatically in language packs, so that's why they are always used
<dpm> (I'm assuming you're using Ubuntu)
<askhl> Oh, okay.  So the *crucial* piece of information here is that Ubuntu has its own downstream for projects translated in launchpad!
<dpm> askhl, if the upstream LP projects are also open for translation in Launchpad, yes.
<muelli_> Heya :) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugs-auftrags-killer/+archive/muelli claims that my PPA is signed with a key, but http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugs-auftrags-killer/muelli/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.pgp does not exist. How can I get the repository signed?
<dpm> askhl, in the future, this might be more automated when translations are automatically shared between the Ubuntu source packages and the upstream projects in LP
<askhl> So let me get this straight: every translatable project in Ubuntu has a place in Launchpad where it can be translated.  This translation is imported from an upstream source which can be either outside of Launchpad or inside - in both cases these sources are 'outside' of Ubuntu, strictly speaking.
<askhl> (O
<askhl> (I'm taking over as coordinator for the Danish translators of Ubuntu, so I really have to get these things straight)
<dpm> askhl: Yes, to be exact: in LP there is what we can call project space (where the translatable LP upstream projects are) and (Ubuntu) source package space (where the Ubuntu source packages are translatable). You might want to have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream, since some of this applies there as well (you've made me realize I should add a section for projects where the upstream is LP)
<askhl> Anyway, there's (I think) one more category of translations: how about entirely Ubuntu-specific things like the installation slideshow?  These exist only in Ubuntu, right?  That means they don't get synchronized from a source elsewhere in Launchpad
<dpm> askhl, do you know about the #ubuntu-translators channel? I think as the discussion is leaning towards Ubuntu translations, we could continue there
<askhl> dpm: I didn't know about that.  I will definitely be on that channel in the future
<askhl> dpm: I'll have to think things over for a bit, maybe I'll have other questions later.  Thanks for the very informative responses so far
<dpm> askhl, no worries, feel free to ask always. See you in #ubuntu-translators!
<noodles775> muelli_: what does `gpg --list-keys| grep 2CD5CE3F` return?
<noodles775> muelli_: hrm, weird that there is no Release.gpg there though... looking.
<wgrant> muelli_: Did you upload to the PPA very soon after its creation (a few minutes, maybe)?
<muelli_> wgrant: hm. well. yes and no. I tried but I was rejected a couple of times ;-)
<muelli_> shall I just delete and reupload it..?
<noodles775> You'll need to bump the version (btw: I'd add a ppa suffix to your version too)
 * noodles775 finds help link
<wgrant> muelli_: You could even just delete and resurrect it (using the 'Copy packages' link)
<noodles775> muelli_: for your next upload :) https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Versioning
<muelli_> noodles775: yep. thanks.
<muelli_> wgrant: I reuploaded stuff (see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugs-auftrags-killer/+archive/muelli/+sourcepub/981665/+listing-archive-extra) but still there no Release.pgp: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugs-auftrags-killer/muelli/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.pgp :-\
<bigjools> .gpg not .pgp
<wgrant> leonardr: Are you aware that the devel webservice is serving WADL with beta URLs?
<muelli_> oh, it exists now.
<bigjools> muelli_: it takes time to generate the private key
<Zus> when making a pgp key, i dont need to give  my password to anyone, nor will anyone see or need the password?
<leonardr> wgrant: no, that's a problem. do the json resources serve the right urls?
<wgrant> leonardr: Yes, which makes launchpadlib sad.
<bigjools> muelli_: but you constantly pasted a url ending in .pgp rather than .gpg so were you looking for the wrong file the whole time?
<muelli_> bigjools: nope. I had a look at the directory listing as well :)
<bigjools> ok :)
<leonardr> wgrant: ok, file a bug. i was about to say some part of the code was being lazy, but laziness would result in serving devel urls for beta, so i don't know what the problem is
<persia> bigjools: We never caught each other last week.  What does your time look like this week for discussing native-source-syncing?
<bigjools> muelli_: 2 things need to happen in sequence: 1. the private key has to be generated, this takes time as it waits for entropy, 2.the next publisher run will write the file (up to 5 minutes later)
<wgrant> leonardr: lazr.restful or -foundations?
<leonardr> wgrant: lazr.restful. i'll change it if that's wrong
<bigjools> persia: there's a release on Wednesday but I hope to be finished with preparations today so maybe tomorrow
<persia> bigjools: Let's target Thurs/Fri again then.
<bigjools> persia: ok
<persia> Just highlight me if you have time in the morning one of those days.
<wgrant> leonardr: Bug #530002
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530002 in lazr.restful "Launchpad edge 'devel' webservice serving 'beta' WADL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530002
<muelli_> everything works now as expected :) thanks. This PPA thing is nice btw! Still has some rough edges such as getting used to all the necessary packaging or actually activating it, but still, very convenient :)
<bigjools> muelli_: great!  let me know how you get on
<leonardr> wgrant: it looks like a problem with launchpad, not lazr.restful
<wgrant> leonardr: Is it keeping only one copy of the WADL?
<wgrant> When I looked I could only see one.
<leonardr> wgrant: oh, yes, that's something i still need to fix
<leonardr> i'll fix that today
<wgrant> Great.
<Zus> how do i know  my key made it to the ubuntu seerver?
<matsubara> Zus, you can check here: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/
* kfogel changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Launchpad read-only 22.00-23.30 UTC Wed 3 March for 10.02 rollout (http://is.gd/9rUhO) | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Launchpad read-only 22.00-23.30 UTC Wed 3 March for 10.02 rollout (http://is.gd/9rUhO) | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<kangarooo> Timeout error (Error ID:         OOPS-1521EB600)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1521EB600
<kangarooo> thats from trying search in edge. but from usual page also search error          (Error ID:         OOPS-1521A1135)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1521A1135
<ChogyDan> when I'm uploading to my ppa, it always threatens that the source package might be rejected on multiple uploads.  How can I take up that offer?  I am fixing packaging errors, so I don't need to upload the original source multiple times I would think
<jml> ChogyDan, I don't know, sorrye
<jml> any bugs folk around?
<ChogyDan> jml: no worries, it would end up being a convenience more than anything.
<jml> I'm looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/testresources/+bug/504092 and trying to figure out how to make the bug watch work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504092 in testresources "OptimisingTestSuite ignored by trial" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<bigjools> ChogyDan: you don't need to upload the orig tarball more than once
<persia> jml: While you're waiting for a bug person, would you have time to talk about making branches from patches?
<ChogyDan> bigjools: yes, but I don't know what I'm doing.  I just debuild -S -sa, and then dput.  The tools decide to to reupload the orig tarball.  I wish I knew how to ask it not to
<bigjools> ChogyDan: -sa forces inclusion of the source tarball, remove it
<bigjools> in fact use -sd
<bigjools> which explicily tells it to only use the diff
<bigjools> explicitly*
<ChogyDan> ok, thanks.  Where can I look up what those switches do?  the debuild man page doesn't seem to document them
<jml> persia, a little.
<jml> persia, which part in particular?
<james_w> ChogyDan: dpkg-source manpage
<ChogyDan> thanks!
<persia> jml: Sorry.  Ran into a network issue.  Specifically, if there was current ongoing work to enable it, whether if work was done it was something you thought should be included, and if you had any pointers regarding possible blocking issues.
<jml> persia, no work has been done yet.
<jml> persia, or really work to enable it
<jml> persia, afaict, it's just a matter of doing bzr branch trunk; bzr patch $PATCH_FILE; bzr ci -m "Turn $PATCH_FILE into a branch"; bzr push lp:~$USER/$PROJECT/$SENSIBLE_NAME
<jml> persia, at least in the happy case
<persia> From what I'd heard from other sources, the sensible solution would be to have some job that ran against bugs, attempted to guess the right branch to target (usually whatever is defined as trunk, but good to have some way to add hints to handle stuff like patches against stable branches), grabbed the patch, applied it, either marked the bug to indicate that the patch would not apply or commited the branch and pushed it attached to the bug.
<jml> persia, the unhappy case requires a way of storing and displaying errors, maybe allowing people to pick a non-trunk branch and some other things
<jml> persia, yeah, that's right.
<persia> The happy case is enough to start.  The unhappy case can be addressed as bugs to the happy case.
<jml> persia, to me, it's not a super-complex thing, and would be great to do
<persia> Who would be the best person to talk to about detailed specifics?
<jml> persia, it's also something that could be prototyped with relative ease outside of Launchpad.
<persia> My ultimate target is Ubuntu, but I suspect that it's more sensible to target projects prior to distros.
<persia> jml: So if something was written that used launchpadlib and bzrlib to just do it, that could be injected into the launchpad servers somewhere?
<jml> persia, *probably*
<jml> persia, that's how I'd do it.
<persia> OK.  Should such a thing be written to iterate over all bugs, or get calls on a per-project basis?
<jml> persia, the main difference is that the external tool would need to store data about which patches it has tried & failed
<persia> Any reason not to use tags for that?
 * persia would prefer not to have external state
<jml> persia, no technical reason
<jml> persia, but we'd almost certainly not use them if we implemented this in LP proper.
<persia> That subtly implies a social or aesthetic reason :)
<jml> persia, aesthetic :)
<jml> persia, well spotted, btw :)
<persia> How would you store state if it was implemented in LP proper?
<jml> persia, new columns in the DB
<persia> For bug objects?
<jml> persia, we'd want to store error messages so we could show them on the web ui
<jml> persia, implementation detail!
<jml> persia, wherever makes the most sense. maybe even a new table.
<jml> persia, as for how...
<jml> persia, the Right Way is to respond to the event of a new patch being attached to a bug
<persia> So a hook into the patch submission, similar to how the patch-checking thing would work?
<persia> Err, patch-format-checking
<jml> persia, yeah.
<jml> persia, you can't do that (yet!) as an external client
<jml> statik, how's that webhooks thing going?
<persia> That's fine.  It was never likely to be implemented as an external client anyway :)
<jml> persia, but you could do a similar thing with a query that looks for new or changed patches since the last run of the script
<persia> But I think I have enough detail to write something up for design, etc.
<persia> jml: That's less elegant, really.
<jml> persia, yes. events are great. polling is bad.
<persia> Um, well, depends, but in this case, yes.
<jml> persia, thumper and deryck are the relevant app leads. kfogel & adeuring have had their heads buried in the patch code recently
<jml> persia, almost always, IMHO.
<persia> jml: heisenberg: observation can sometimes change events.  By polling, one can trigger, etc.  It's a rare case it's useful, but ...
<jml> I admit that exceptions to the rule might exist.
<jml> persia, good point.
<persia> jml: Thanks for all the pointers.  I'll go chase stuff and document stuff and oke the relevant folks for review along the way.
<persia> s/oke/poke/
<jml> persia, my pleasure.
<deryck> persia, hi.  yes, feel free to poke me about it as you work on it.  I would be very happy to see this work done.
<deryck> jml, did you get your bug watch question answered or worked out?
<jml> deryck, not at all.
<jml> deryck, there are a few things that are confusing. I guess I should file them as bugs.
<deryck> jml, yeah, it's not intuitive at all.
<jml> deryck, would it be helpful if I list the non-intuitive bits?
<persia> Are bugs about AJAX race conditions useful, or an inherent limitation of the medium?
<jml> deryck, anyway, separately from that, I have no idea what to do to get more information and fix the "Launchpad couldn't connect to Twisted Bug Tracker." error
<jml> persia, no idea.
<jml> persia, also, fwiw, conversations like the one we had are prime fodder for #launchpad-dev
<persia> jml: Thanks, but I hadn't meant to target you with that question :)
<persia> jml: It was more in-depth than I had expected, but yes, I'll be going there with more depth.
<jml> (which I personally think should be merged with this channel)
<persia> Doesn't scale as the number of developers grows.
<persia> At least for other areas in which I do things, it's helpful to separate things.
<deryck> jml, ping allenap when he's available about the twisted tracker issue.  he's working on all this.
<jml> deryck, will do.
<deryck> jml, and I think just file bugs about the non-intuitive bits.
<jml> deryck, ok.
<jml> persia, I think we're below that point now.
<deryck> jml, but the main problem is that we think about "bug watches" too much.  The "this is a bug in something else" workflow just needs changing.  what's all this affects mess? ;)
<persia> jml: I'd agree :)
<jml> deryck, +1
<persia> deryck: A recipe for complaints related to bug #204980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204980 in malone "bug contacts should be able to unsubscribe from implicit subscriptions" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204980
<deryck> persia, not sure I follow what you mean
<persia> deryck: I think that "Also affects ..." encourages creation of bugs that are actually collections of bugs and lead to the complaints related to 204980.
<persia> Implementing a fix for 204980 is really working around a problem with the workflow design.
<deryck> persia, maybe so.  I think the actual bug there is different.  But I agree that one impacts the other.
<persia> Well, sure.  I just think the importance of 204980 would be much lower were the workflow changed.
<deryck> ah, right.  maybe so.
<persia> Right now I probably get a complaint about how Ubuntu is spamming someone twice a week.  I suspect people with wider profiles get them more.
<persia> WIth a fixed workflow, it ought only be annoying for a few folk.
<persia> Also reduces training effort :)
<persia> But that's just supporting arguments for your initial contention.  Good luck :)
<deryck> thanks! :-)
<idnar> what happened to bzr-autoreview?
<statik> jml, i haven't had a moment to breath to work on the webhooks thing, i need to write it up and post it to launchpad-dev
<flower> is it possible to 'track' an certain ppa repo, via feeds for example?
<beuno> flower, no, but that sounds like a great feature request
<beuno> *wink*
<flower> yeah, then this is a feature request!! :)
<beuno> flower, it's not official until you file a bug!
<flower> where?
<beuno> flower, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<matsubara> flower, beuno: bug 200643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200643 in soyuz "PPA subscription/feed" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200643
<hggdh> is there a minimum size for GPG keys in LP? Like 1024?
<wgrant> hggdh: It appears not.
<hggdh> hum. I have an user trying to import his GPG key, and failing... will check more
<hggdh> thank you, wgrant
<hggdh> no, just tried the fingerprint the user has, it fails to import
<kris928> hey has anyone here ever had an issue with ubuntu destroying the daily AMIs and loosing the ramdisk / kernel from your own derived builds?
* kfogel changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Launchpad read-only 23.00 UTC Wed 3 March - 00:30 UTC Thu 4 March, for 10.02 rollout (http://is.gd/9tVfU) | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Launchpad read-only 23.00 UTC Wed 3 March - 00:30 UTC Thu 4 March, for 10.02 rollout (http://is.gd/9tVfU) | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: -- | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel
#launchpad 2010-03-02
<bjsnider> can someone delete an orig tarball from the ppa system for me?
<persia> bjsnider: That's unlikely to happen, because someone might have downloaded it or otherwise be relying on it.
<bjsnider> persia, i'm about to upload a new tarball with the same name, but the old one is in the way
<persia> bjsnider: I understand.  The PPA system is not designed to support that use case.
<persia> This was an intentional decision.
<bjsnider> it will be deleted automatically in 7 days anywa
<bjsnider> the programmer released a new version without bumping the version number
<bjsnider> he's certainly acting the part of a numbskull
<persia> bjsnider: The typical response is to publish a tarball like foo_1.2.3+oughtbe124.tar.gz or similar.
<bjsnider> are you kidding me?
<persia> bjsnider: No.  There are a fairly large number of people who believe that a given path should represent a given static object with a known checksum.
<persia> So http://ppa.launchpad.net/.../foo_1.2.3.tar.gz would *always* be the same.
<persia> And if it changed, it would have a different name as well.
<persia> The package management systems used in Debian-derived distributions rely on this assumption.
<bjsnider> i was just thinking of writing this guy an angry, pithy email, but to rename the orig tarball...
<bjsnider> can you give me a real world example of a tarball being renamed because the number should have been bumped and wasn't?
<persia> I don't seem to have any installed on my system right now.
<persia> I remember there being some like that in the past, but I can't remember specifics.
<bjsnider> would 0.31.0+latest be considered newer than 0.31.0?
<persia> bjsnider: Yes, but use dpkg --compare-versions to verify (dpkg knows better than anyone on IRC)
<bjsnider> persia, the system swallowed that. thanks for the guidance
<persia> bjsnider: No problem.  Thanks for understanding the policy that makes it so.
<bjsnider> oh, i don't question it, i just wonder why this guy didn't bump the version number
<persia> Some upstreams seem to not understand that having two releases with the same version may confuse users.  I generally see it when the only changes are in comments or licensing or similar stuff that upstream doesn't expect will change behaviour.
<bjsnider> well i'll tell you
<bjsnider> this tarball was 200k smaller than the previous one, which accounts for 35% of its total size
<persia> oh my.
<bjsnider> there were obviously significant changes
<bjsnider> and in the changelog too
<persia> Do send upstream a note requesting a bump :)
<spiv> Why is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nmb/bzr/mkdir-recursive-253529/+merge/19488 still in "updating diff" after almost two weeks?
<bjsnider> he ony bumped the part after the last dash
<mwhudson> spiv: i guess something broke
<thumper> spiv: because lp:~nmb/bzr/mkdir-recursive-253529 doesn't exist yet
<spiv> thumper: then I guess that merge proposal page should say that, rather than "updating diff" :)
<thumper> spiv: file a bug :)
<poolie> spm, so, what's the deal, do you want me to update  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mbp/tuolumne-lp-configs/bzr-graphs/+merge/20357 ?
<spm> poolie: actually is all proposed and waiting: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~spm/tuolumne-lp-configs/fix_bzr-graphs/+merge/20423 which I suspect you can't see. I was going to chase tom on same; but am ~ 60% tempted to get a Q&D cross check from yourself and make it live
<poolie> no, i can't see it
<poolie> what you said previously makes sense
<poolie> i'm in no screaming hurry to have it today rather than tomorrow
<poolie> just don't want it to stall
<poolie> based on what you said before it seems safe to merge but i don't know what the normal practice is for tuolumne
<Zus> can evolution open more than one email address at one time? im trying to get the gpg key to work in terminal but i get msg failed: file open error, the next easier step i would think is open  my mail in evolution but it has an email adress asigned to it already...
<Zus> firegpg add on said  gmail support is broken to use the one on the site...the site said if i have linux  it should be in my repositories, there was another way by saving the email in a txt file and using the terminal to read the encrytped mail....that doesnt work.... would evo lution work even though i already have an email address  pinned to it? (can i add another email address to evolution?)
<Zus> nevermind  i got  :)
<arand> I'm getting a "not allowed here" for https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity that's not as it should be right?
<spiv> arand: yeah, sounds like a bug
<arand> Also getting that if I disable edge redirect...
<wgrant> There's a bug on that. you can see it if you log out.
 * wgrant digs.
<spiv> Something to do with related_ppa_versions?
<wgrant> Bug #514824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514824 in soyuz "No permissions to view ubuntu/+source/hypre because of disabled ppa in page" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514824
<wgrant> So, yes.
<wgrant> I wonder if I can coerce somebody into RCing the one-line fix.
<spm> day and a half out from a full release? /me waggles hand. 50/50 chance.
<wgrant> Exactly.
<arand> ok, good to know it's being looked into.
<merlijn-> Hi, is this the right place to ask questions about Landscape?
<lifeless> no, but it will do while I find out the right place for you
<lifeless> what sort of stuff do you want to know?
<merlijn-> I'm building a testsetup with Enterprise Cloud functionality
<merlijn-> but I'm having trouble connecting Landscape to my Cloud
<lifeless> UEC you mean?
<merlijn-> yes
<lifeless> I believe you need to ensure your cloud has its endpoint exposed on port 443, using ssl
<lifeless> I've enquired about the right place to discuss it
<lifeless> there appears to be a #landscape
<merlijn-> so with the default setup, I should setup stunnel to pipe SSL on 443 to port 8773
<merlijn-> #landscape appears pretty empty :)
<lifeless> yes, but the folk there are core devs on the project
<merlijn-> oh nice, only one of them had a cloak
<merlijn-> anyway, let me try setting up stunnel on port 443
<merlijn-> one problem is that I have read that Landscape will only work with real ssl certs (aka not self signed)
<merlijn-> it seems a little off to buy one of those while just doing evaluation of the product
<Zus> anyone still around? on the pgp/ gpg key id thats the  4 digit / 8 digit ? (the key type/id)? also wich is public and wich is the one i should keep private
<Zus> can anyone tell me why i cannot sign the UCoC? when i run the terminal part i gfet a file error
<Zus> can anyone tell me why i cannot sign the UCoC? when i run the terminal part i gfet a file error
<persia> Zus: The number of people who joined or left in the time between your queries is much smaller than the entirety of the channel.
<persia> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<persia> Zus: try those links.  If that doesn't work, try https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<persia> If that doesn't work, try asking in a support forum more closely aligned with the UCoC (like #ubuntu)
<Zus>  oops..
<Zus> i got all the wya to where i donwloaded the  ucoc and have to run the terminal
<jussi01> Im loving the error ID's for LP... starting with "OOPS-" :D
<jussi01> mind, it sucks that I cant file a bug :/
 * jussi01 tries with edge disabled
<jussi01> ok, disabled edge and now it works :)
<wgrant> jussi01: That's not a solution; production adopts something very close to edge's code in about 36 hours.
<jussi01> wgrant: right, is an error code useful to you?
<wgrant> jussi01: Not to me, but to most other people it will be.
<wgrant> So mentioning it here might be good.
<jussi01> wgrant: sure: (Error ID: OOPS-1522EB454)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1522EB454
<james_w> jussi01: you were filing a bug about the ubuntu website?
<jussi01> james_w: correct
<james_w> you know there is an ubuntu-website project?
<jussi01> james_w: I was filing against ubuntu-website, is that incorrect?
<jussi01> james_w: I did get the bug filed eventually: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/530653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530653 in ubuntu "Ubuntu website contains page "Ubuntu MID" which is obsolete" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> package?
<james_w> err, that's against ubuntu :-)
<jussi01> james_w: I blame ogra :D
<jussi01> [14:27:33] <ogra> a bug against the ubuntu-website product might work (and my misinterpretation) :D
<james_w> anyway the oops seems to be a timeout doing the query for related bugs
<jussi01> james_w: so, where should I be filing that bug? what is the correct process?
<james_w> the ubuntu-website one?
<jussi01> yes
<james_w> I'll reassign
<jussi01> thanks, mucha apreciated.
 * james_w grumbles at the project picker
<jussi01> james_w: btew, who should I be bothering about the other bug (see #ubuntu-community-team)
<james_w> bug 488394?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488394 in launchpad-registry "Export irc_nicknames with "anonymous" requests" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488394
<jussi01> james_w: yes :)
<james_w> shouldn't be too hard to fix I think
<james_w> oh, wgrant gives a different suggestion for doing it that might be more work
<jussi01> james_w: yeah, wgrant said similar, just a matter of doing it, no?
<jussi01> heh
<james_w> yeah, I was suggesting you could bother yourself about it :-)
<jussi01> james_w: I have no coding experience sadly. wgrants comment was:
<jussi01> [12:58:39] <wgrant> jussi01: Replied on the bug with the solution. It's trivial.
<nigelb> jussi01: what about?
<jussi01> nigelb: ?
<nigelb> jussi01: I saw the words trivial and bug ;)
<nigelb> anything I can help?
<jussi01> nigelb: bug 488394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488394 in launchpad-registry "Export irc_nicknames with "anonymous" requests" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488394
<jussi01> nigelb: theres a suggestion on the bug on how to fix
<nigelb> jussi01: If I can understand and manage, I'll try :)
<jussi01> and I think james_whad another idea
<nigelb> oh ?
<nigelb> I dont understand it though
<nigelb> but if someone's willing to give me a much more clearer idea, I can think about it
<jussi01> nigelb: Im not sure of LP's code either :D
<nigelb> I've worked wiht the API, but never actually coded it
<jussi01> nigelb: although, if you are looking for trivial bugs, with python involved... we have one over in #ubuntu-bots-devel for you :D
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Launchpad read-only 23.00 UTC Wed 3 March - 00:30 UTC Thu 4 March, for 10.02 rollout (http://is.gd/9tVfU) | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel
<fta2> this build seems to be stuck: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+build/1539122  :(
<wgrant> bigjools: Are the repeated bohrium hangs recognised?
<bigjools> fta2: I'm on it
<fta2> bigjools, thanks
<persia> Has there been a change to launchpad in the past couple weeks that makes me log in more often?  I seem to get asked multiple times a day, and I generally always have at least one LP window open in my browser.
<jml> persia, on edge?
<persia> jml: on production
<persia> It's only been about 5 days that it's been > 1/day though.
<jml> persia, then there hasn't been a change to Launchpad in the past couple of weeks.
<persia> Hrm.
<jml> persia, maybe it's to do with the openid stuff.
 * persia wonders what else might be the cause.
<jml> persia, at least, not that I know of.
<persia> jml: Ah, because the identity provider isn't part of "launchpad"?
<jml> persia, in the sense that it's a separate service with a separate code base managed to a different release schedule by another team, yes.
<persia> Excellent.  Do you know if they have a support channel?
<jml> #is on canonical's IRC server, I think.
 * persia tries #canonical-sysadmin hoping that's close enoug
<SiNiESTrO> http://staging.launchpad.net doesn't work
<SiNiESTrO> :(
<jml> SiNiESTrO, it's down atm while we update it.
<SiNiESTrO> Ok! no problem
<SiNiESTrO> I have a question... Is it possible to create a distribution project in Launchpad demo?
<jml> no.
<mthaddon> jml: until the transition of from login.launchpad.net SSO as completely external to LP, login issues should still be handled here, I think
<jml> mthaddon, ahh, ok. my bad.
<quappa> I tried to % bzr branch lp:lernid and got this: bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', "<Fault -1: 'OOPS-1522XMLP97'>")
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1522XMLP97
<quappa> google returns 0 results and nothing on help.launchpad.net
<quappa> the URL from ubottu is password protected
<maxb> quappa: Try again, it works for me, so perhaps it was just a momentary glitch
<quappa> maxb, no, it's persists. what's more, all my attempts to use lp: with bzr ends with this error
<maxb> Hmm. I guess it must be specific to your user.
<beuno> hrm
<beuno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/387132/
<beuno> rockstar, abentley, ^
<abentley> quappa, what is your launchpad user-id?
<quappa> abentley, it's "kkapp"
<rockstar> beuno, wtf?  What were you doing?
<beuno> rockstar, not me, quappa
<rockstar> quappa, is your email address hidden?
<abentley> quappa, this looks like a disabled account.  Is that correct?
<quappa> rockstar, no, I visisted my account page on the web -- "Hide email address" is not checked
<quappa> abentley, why would it be disabled? I never used it for anything except bug reporting and commenting.
<rockstar> quappa, are you sure you gave us the right user-id?
<quappa> rockstar, this is my page  https://launchpad.net/~kkapp/
<quappa> display name is "Алексей Капранов (Alex Kapranoff)" -- cyrillic and latin.
<abentley> quappa, the user icon is our grey "inactive person" icon
<quappa> abentley, it's grey here too. I've never changed by user icon from default, btw.
<abentley> quappa, normally, that would mean it was in colour.
<abentley> quappa, like this: https://launchpad.net/@@/person-logo
<quappa> abentley, when I visit https://launchpad.net/~kkapp/+edit I see blue default "mugshot"
<quappa> abentley, but the small one is still grey. what should I do to fix it? can it be related to that OOPS-XML error from bzr?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=XML
<abentley> quappa, I suspect it's the cause of the oops-xml error.  I am checking with some people who know more about this.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=xml
<quappa> abentley, thanks a lot.
<deryck> I seem to be getting mail to the launchpad lists much slower than everyone else today.
<abentley> quappa, have you changed the email address registered with Launchpad recently?
 * deryck will worry about it after lunch
<abentley> quappa, also, do you happen to know when you registered your account?
<quappa> abentley, I cannot even find such an option in my interface now. there's details and branding. I don't think I changed my email address recently.
<quappa> abentley, oldest emails from launchpad I can find in my mbox are from 2006-12-07. That's probably very close to the registration date.
<salgado> 2006-03-27 seems to be when ~kkapp was created
<quappa> abentley, nope, I found a translation I took part in on 2006-08-07.
<quappa> salgado, thanks!
<salgado> quappa, care to try setting your @rambler email as your preferred one and deleting the other one?  if that works you should be able to re-add the one you deleted and switch to it
<quappa> salgado, how can I do that?
<salgado> quappa, https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails
<salgado> if that page doesn't crash
<quappa> salgado, thanks. when I try to set my @rambler.ru address as my "contact address in Launchpad" I see  "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<salgado> quappa, that's weird.  can you retry?
<quappa> salgado, I did :) it persists.
<salgado> quappa, no OOPS or anything?
<quappa> salgado, nothing.
<quappa> salgado, then I tried to add my gmail address and got "(Error ID: OOPS-1522F1374)"
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1522F1374
<quappa> salgado, btw, you suggested that I delete the other email address. I only have one on that page.
<salgado> indeed
<salgado> quappa, I was hoping we'd be able to somehow fix the data corruption ourselves, but that won't be possible.  I'll chase someone with the necessary rights to do it.
<Breaking_Pitt> can launchpad be installed in a debian machine?
<Breaking_Pitt> or has dependencies with ubuntu
<quappa> salgado, thanks! how can I help?
<james_w> Breaking_Pitt: I know people have had issues trying before, but they shouldn't be too deep
<Breaking_Pitt> the install script ask me to enable multiverse repositories
<Breaking_Pitt> so i don't know if i had to add ubuntu repositories in order to install it on debian
<maxb> Breaking_Pitt: It's likely possible to coax into working, but you'll need to be prepared to look behind the basic helper scripts and be prepared to fix things.
<Breaking_Pitt> i've supposed but if I run it on ubuntu i will have the same problems, maxb ?
<maxb> You want to do Launchpad development work on Debian?
<Breaking_Pitt> not only on debian I mean if I have to use ubuntu I can use it
<maxb> Most Launchpad development happens on Ubuntu, so the documentation and scripts all assume you will use Ubuntu
<Breaking_Pitt> ok I'll give a try on ubuntu
<Breaking_Pitt> thanks maxb
<maxb> Are you installing a new server for this? (How come you can just change distro so easily?)
<persia> maxb: I change distro several times a day through a combination of VMs and chroots.  Once set up, it's not hard to maintain.
<Breaking_Pitt> i have a vm machine in xen with a clean install of debian lenny
<salgado> quappa, should be fixed now.  and sorry for the inconvenience
<quappa> salgado, yes, thanks, I confirm, looks like everything is fixed! bzr works and my page on the web has suddenly much more information. Thanks a lot!
<salgado> np
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> could someone fix the following code import please: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/ejabberd/trunk ?
<mwhudson> asabil: would deleting the import and redoing it with bzr-svn be ok?
<asabil> mwhudson, they moved to git
<mwhudson> asabil: oh
<mwhudson> asabil: just request a new import then
<asabil> oki
<asabil> mwhudson, but can't you fix the one from ~vcs-imports ?
<mwhudson> asabil: well, i can delete it
<asabil> otherwise lp:ejabberd won't work
<mwhudson> well that's a different thing
<mwhudson> i can set that up once you've created a new import
<mwhudson> asabil: did you just create an import and then delete it?
<asabil> well, I don't understand why it should be under ~asabil instead of ~vcs-import ?
<asabil> yes :)
<mwhudson> asabil: we're making import branches less of a special case
<mwhudson> asabil: so create the import again, and i can hook it up as lp:ejabberd
<asabil> okidoki
<asabil> done
<asabil> and thanks a lot
<jack__> how do you upload to an specific ppa repo of one project? I have more ppa's in the project...
<gnomefreak> i hate OOPS'
<jack__> mmh after upload how long does it take to find it in the repo?
<jack__> ?
<maxb> jack__: I believe the upload processor runs every 5 minutes
<jack__> maxb: ok
<maxb> After that, you can watch the status on the web pages
<maxb> Likewise, the publisher (that puts finished build results into the repository) also runs every 5 minutes
<jack__> Rejected:
<jack__> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<jack__> mmh
<jack__> should I put karmic in stead of unstable?
<maxb> Yes
<jack__> in the changelog?
<sabdfl> jack__: lucid would be unstable, karmic would be stable, wouldn't it?
<maxb> After all, you are uploading a package to be built in ubuntu, so you need to name an ubuntu distroseries
<jack__> and if you copy a package from a lucid ppa to a karmic ppa?
<jack__> is that possible
<maxb> It's seldom wise to copy packages to OLDER distroseries
<jack__> ok
<maxb> The other way is sometimes a reasonable thing to do. It all depends on the package
<jack__> maxb: why not ?
<maxb> Many things can change from distroseries to distroseries. Shared library versions are a big one.
<jack__> are you afraid those packages won t build, or are there more dangers
<maxb> Other things include layouts of files expected by other packages, e.g. things like where python-{support,central} keep control files
<maxb> jack__: You cannot copy+rebuild a package within an archive, you must either copy binaries too, or upload a new source.
<maxb> Hence, you can have a package which is uninstallable, or installs but fails to operate correctly
<jack__> if you download the source, build it on karmic and then upload it, how's that?
<jack__> (the source is from lucid)
<maxb> Do make sure you change the version number, in a way that the karmic package is less than the lucid package.
<maxb> Otherwise people upgrading to lucid won't get the package replaced by the proper lucid version
<jack__> good tip
<jack__> do you build it in a chroot?
<jack__> or just on your karmic install
<maxb> Uh, this is #launchpad, are we not talking about building in PPAs?
<jack__> it was about copying packages on launchpad
<persia> maxb: Even in #launchpad, is it not a good idea to recommend folk test-build locally prior to uploading?
<al> what's the usual delay for rosetta download link mails?
<al> been waiting a few hours now
#launchpad 2010-03-03
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Launchpad read-only 23.00 UTC Wed 3 March - 00:30 UTC Thu 4 March, for 10.02 rollout (http://is.gd/9tVfU) | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: -- | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel
<RAOF> Why does the “upgrade” button never work for me?
<RAOF> Can someone look at what happened to lp:~xorg-edgers/xorg-server/xorg-pkg-tools?  It should have upgraded to 2a, but it's still at pack-0.92.
<keithy> hi... launchpad isnt so hot at showing non unix line ending files
<keithy> and chance of fixing it
<keithy> any*
<mwhudson> keithy: oh yeah, \r ending files look really odd, don't they?
<mwhudson> there's a bug already, at least...
<keithy> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~smalltalkers/cuis/base-dev/annotate/head%3A/SmalltalkSystemAccessors/0-System-Support-SmalltalkSystemAccessors.install/0001/Smalltalk%28system-parts%29.alpha.st
<keithy> shame that
<mwhudson> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/387225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387225 in loggerhead "\r line endings poorly handled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<keithy> ty
<luctor> just dropped by to say "Launchpad is awesome"
 * luctor says : "Launchpad is awesome"
<luctor> see ?
<noodles775> heh, I'm sure all the devs and others involved will appreciate it :) Thanks!
<Tvdm> Hello, I have a question. I accidentally uploaded my Dutch translations for LimeWire to the Danish section. Now, the Danish language contains the dutch translations. Can you reverse this?
<Tvdm> Also, I think there is a problem with launchpad. I uploaded my Dutch translations also to the Dutch section, but I this launchpad has a bug. It says 1158 strings untranslated, while all strings are translated. How come?
<Tvdm> Anyone?
<bigjools> henninge: ^^
<henninge> Tvdm: the second problem is because the statistics are not regularly updated at the moment, just once a week. This will hopefully be fixed soon.
<henninge> Tvdm: Deleting translations should be possible, too. Can you please specify in a question where exactly (series, template) you uploaded those translations?
<henninge> Tvdm: https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion
<henninge> Thank you.
<Tvdm> Ok, I'll fill in that form. Thanks
<Tvdm> Ok, filled in. Will I get a reaction per e-mail?
<Tvdm> Never mind, I already found out. Thanks for your help!
<MagicFab> how can I have this poll deleted ? The vote options don't show up: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qc/+poll/mythtv-demo/+vote-simple
<nigelb> MagicFab: you may have to open a question for that
<nigelb> I'm not completely sure though
<MagicFab> I mean, it's easier to delete my whole team than a single poll!!
<MagicFab> nigelb, tx. don't have time to figure out how.
<ubuntujenkins> hi guys how would I go abut adding an ssh key to a launchpad user account using python?
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Launchpad read-only 23.00 UTC Wed 3 March - 00:30 UTC Thu 4 March, for 10.02 rollout (http://is.gd/9tVfU) | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: gary_poster | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channe
<mars> leonardr, re: ubuntujenkins question: is that possible via the API?
<ubuntujenkins> mars I had found the api stuff I didn't know if it would do that I hope you can as it makes it easier
<leonardr> mars, ubuntujenkins, i don't know. i'll check the apidoc
<ubuntujenkins> thanks leonardr
<leonardr> ubuntujenkins: i don't see any reference to ssh in the apidoc, so it's probably not a published feature
<leonardr> (ie. it's in the website but not the web service)
<ubuntujenkins> leonardr do you know of another way of doing it?
<hmeland> Earlier today, I reported bug #531249, and now "Apport retracing service" has marked this a duplicate of bug #284339 and asks me to "Please look at the other bug [...]", but all I get is a "Not allowed here" page.  Is this the intended behaviour?
<ubottu> Bug 531249 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/531249 is private
<ubottu> Bug 284339 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/284339 is private
<hmeland> (I've changed 531249 from private to public ~3 hours ago).
<nigelb> hmeland: thats because the first bug is private
<hmeland> Yes, but "Apport retracing service" still asks me to "look at the other bug" -- but I can't.  How do I verify that this is *really* a duplicate of "my" bug?
<nigelb> you could ask in #ubuntu-bugs to look at the private bugs
<hmeland> Will the patch I added to my bug be automatically propagated to the other bug (if that doesn't have a patch already)?
<nigelb> no it wont, you can ask someone in the bug channel to take a look
<hmeland> Ok, thx.
<james_w> hmeland: you should be able to see it now
<nigelb> james_w: thanks :)
<hmeland> james_w: Thanks.  Now, how do I de-duplicate the bugs, as they actually aren't duplicates?
<james_w> hmeland: go to your bug and click the edit icon in the top right where it says that it is a duplicate
<nigelb> can someone admin remove last comment from bug 497117?  I already opened a question
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497117 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i915gm] Firefox appears to crash Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497117
<james_w> hmeland: I subscribed the sponsors to your configobj bug which should trigger someone to take a look at it
<james_w> in fact, I'll do it
<hmeland> james_w: That would be great; the patch I've posted for blueproximity is only a workaround for the real bug in configobj (which upstream seems to have released a fix for already).
<james_w> yeah
<hmeland> I'm unfamiliar with the exact procedures for fixing things like this so close to release, though, so I'll leave you to it. :-)
<deryck> nigelb, can you open a question against malone for that comment removal?  I'll make sure it's assigned to the the admins to kill.
<nigelb> deryck: its opened against launchpad itself right now
<deryck> nigelb, ok.  I'll look and retarget.
<nigelb> deryck: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/103096
<deryck> nigelb, thanks
<nigelb> deryck: thank you :)
<deryck> nigelb, done.  and np.
<nigelb> :)
<leonardr> ubuntujenkins: if it's not in the api you'll either have to script a web browser or do screen-scraping
<Omahn> How can I delete a couple of PPAs on my account so that I can rename my user id?
<ubuntujenkins> Ok thanks leonardr
<leonardr> ubuntujenkins: you could also file a bug asking for this to be published. unless there are security implications this is probably something that shouldbe published
<ubuntujenkins> file a bug against launchpad? saying you can't add ssh keys with the api?
<leonardr> ubuntujenkins: yes, launchpad-foundations
<ubuntujenkins> thanks
<thorike> hey guys
<thorike> i get bzr launchpad-login thorsten-prante
<thorike> bzr: ERROR: Transport error: Server refuses to fulfill the request (403 Forbidden) for https://launchpad.net/~thorsten-prante/%2Bsshkeys
<thorike> what can i do
<thorike> guys
<thorike> are  u upgrading or what
<gary_poster> thorike: no we are not (not for aboyt 7 hours)
<gary_poster> thorike: it just worked for me
<gary_poster> (for my account, of course)
<thorike> thanks
<gary_poster> thorike: are you still encountering the problem?  If so, I can escalate
<thorike> nope gone thanks!
<gary_poster> cool
<thorike> yep
<thorike> :-)
 * mrjazzcat is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 3rd Mar, 09:22:12)
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys, what does "Failed to upload" means in a PPA
<gary_poster> bigjools: can you help RoAkSoAx or let me know who to ask? I don't see answer on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<bigjools> RoAkSoAx: I need the full error text to be able to help
<RoAkSoAx> bigjools, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40094176/upload_1541626_log.txt
<enli> i am new to lp, i have made a branch to fix some bug and havnt yet proposed it for merge.. now if the main project gets new revision how do i update my own branch while keeping the code i have worked on?
<RoAkSoAx> i just uploaded to PPA, amd64 built correctly, but i386 and lpia show "Failed to upload", and the build log looks like the package built
<enli> *update my own branch to the latest revision of the main project
<bigjools> RoAkSoAx: can you give me the URL to the build pages please
<RoAkSoAx> bigjools, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40094175/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.keepalived_1.1.17-1ubuntu1.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<RoAkSoAx> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40094180/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.keepalived_1.1.17-1ubuntu1.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<bigjools> RoAkSoAx: so it tells you in the upload log why it failed
<RoAkSoAx> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40094181/upload_1541627_log.txt
<RoAkSoAx> bigjools, right, but that's why I ask because in amd64 it uploaded correctly
<RoAkSoAx> bigjools,  unless the binaries for i386 of that other version of keepalived that I already removed are still cached somewhere, correct?
<bigjools> RoAkSoAx: they are "remembered"
<RoAkSoAx> bigjools, yeah... i guess is probably that then
<bigjools> RoAkSoAx: you can also get problems if uploading newer source before the old one finishes building
<RoAkSoAx> bigjools, well I deleted the newer source  (I think two days ago) and I uploaded this old one today.... so Im just guessing that newer packages are still cached somewhere
<bigjools> yes, it knows all the versions you've ever uploaded
<bigjools> this is to prevent problems at the client side
<RoAkSoAx> alright then :) thanks for the help
<bigjools> np
<vorian> hola, is it possible to get my account reactivated?
<henninge> vorian: why was it deactivated?
<vorian> I requested it
<vorian> back in December
<henninge> vorian: look at the bottom of https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Closing
<vorian> ok, thanks henninge
<Lord-Readman> hello, I have had translations approved since 11pm last night, and they are still not imported and it is now 20hours later
<Lord-Readman> kinda was hoping they would be imported before the maintainance
<gary-lunch> Ursinha: can you help Lord-Readman
<gary-lunch> ?
<Ursinha> let me see
<Lord-Readman> great
<Ursinha> hmm
<Lord-Readman> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/~robert-readman/+imports
<Lord-Readman> if that link helps
<Lord-Readman> as you can see, it was 23:04 yesterday
<Ursinha> thanks Lord-Readman, let me see here
<Lord-Readman> normally Launchpad would have them done in a few hours at the most
<jtv> Lord-Readman: I'm looking at it...
<Lord-Readman> ok
<jtv> Lord-Readman: looks like some 30,000 new uploads just hit the queue.  That's a lot, but in itself shouldn't affect your uploads _that_ much.
<Lord-Readman> 30,000 wow, which Language?
<jtv> Lord-Readman: probably a lot of languages.  Though it's KDE language packs, which leads me to speculate that the round-robin scheduling on the import queue may be treating each package as a separate queue.
<Lord-Readman> ah
<jtv> Normally that wouldn't hurt you so much; there'd be 100 uploads for one Upended Unicorn package and 100 for another, and the importer would take one from one of those, then one from another, then one from yours.
<jtv> And then back to the first package again.
<jtv> But with the KDE uploads, you get one language at a time but covering loads and loads of packages.
<jtv> *If* the scheduling is indeed working in this way, it means that now suddenly your project is one among hundreds of queues.
<jtv> Lord-Readman: btw you could streamline the approval process a bit by not including extra information in your PO file names, e.g. gold/po/en_GB.po instead of gold/po/gold-en_GB.po, but approval is clearly not the problem here.
<jtv> Lord-Readman: it's also possible that I simply broke the scheduling with a simplification a while back...  I'll file a bug about that.
<jtv> Lord-Readman: bug 531572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531572 in rosetta "Import scheduling broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531572
<pmatulis> is staging.launchpad.com down?
<jtv> pmatulis: launchpad.net, not launchpad.com
<jtv> <checks>
<jtv> ...and that works.
<pmatulis> jtv: can you log in?
<jtv> pmatulis: if you're having trouble with that, it could be because of some scheduled read-only time we're supposed to be having around now
<pmatulis> jtv: it's scheduled in 1.5 hours, related?
<salgado> pmatulis, jtv, login is currently broken on staging.  logging into login.staging.launchpad.net is a workaround
<ahorden> Hi, for some reason the account I use, worked today, but get home from work and try and log in to file a bug and I get password incorrect any ideas? I know its not incorrect and when I do a password request it says my account cannot be found
<pmatulis> salgado: thx
<jtv> salgado: thanks
<jtv> btw folks, see the /topic for the current help contact.  :-)
<mwhudson> logging in to staging is definitely broken
<pmatulis> jtv: thx for your time also  :)
<jtv> pmatulis: np
<mwhudson> ah, i see salgado knows the story
<ahorden> so any one else having log in issues as I would really like to report this bug
<jtv> Lord-Readman: depending on the exact nature of the problem, your imports may be processed piecemeal, interleaved with the 30K uploads; or maybe they'll all be processed when there are no more older uploads.  If you do happen to notice, I'd appreciate it if you could attach the information to the bug.
<Lord-Readman> ok
<Lord-Readman> I usually get an email when they are imported
<Lord-Readman> but there is maintainance tonight
<Ursinha> pmatulis: wfm..
<pmatulis> Ursinha: what?
<Ursinha> pmatulis: staging :)
<jtv> Ursinha: I'm off... good night!
<Ursinha> good night jtv :) thanks
<jtv> np
<gary_poster> ahorden: did you change your password today, by chance?
<ahorden> gary_poster, nope not all
<gary_poster> ahorden, is this edge or production?
<ahorden> gary_poster, its production
<gary_poster> ahorden: did you change your email today, by chance?
<Kangarooo> whats best way to use LP? what tools are there?
<thumper> Kangarooo: a web browser ?
<salgado> ahorden, what's your Launchpad ID?
<james_w> is a prerequisite branch supposed to alter the revisions that are shown on the merge proposal page as well as the diff?
<gary_poster> thumper: can you answer james_w's question?
<ahorden> gary_poster, salgado sorry was on the phone its adamhorden@adamhorden.net no changes have been done today to my account
<wgrant> james_w: No, their display is intentional at the moment.
<thumper> james_w: no
<james_w> ok
<wgrant> (it doesn't seem to make much sense)
<gary_poster> salgado: are you helping ahorden?  That would be much appreciated
<salgado> gary_poster, yeah, I'm trying. :)
<gary_poster> :-) thanks salgado
<ahorden> gary_poster, adamhorden@adamhorden.net I can give you additional information to prove my identity if required
<salgado> ahorden, it looks like your only email address that is registered in launchpad is the one @horden.se
<ahorden> salgado, erm weird one second
<salgado> ahorden, https://launchpad.net/~adamhorden
<ahorden> salgado, my emails from launchpad come from adamhorden@adamhorden.net and https://launchpad.net/~adamhorden is my landing page
<ahorden> not to sure how the email addy got swapped round, the @horden.se has my pgp key assinged to it
<salgado> ahorden, maybe your @horden.se email forwards to the other?  can you try logging in using the @horden.se? if that works you can switch to the other one
<ahorden> salgado, still cannot log in and I cannot do a password reminder on @horden.se
<ahorden> salgado, I use a standard password I copy and paste in as well
<salgado> ahorden, ok, what errors you get?
<ahorden> "Your account details have not been found. Please check your subscription email address and try again."
<ahorden> and "The email address and password do not match."
<salgado> ahorden, did you get my pvt message?
<ahorden> while i am here i am a python developer in my spare time, use it at work from time to time, whats the best way to get hacking in launchpad? I have some spare time so would be great to give something back, not sure if there are any mentoring programmes or anything like that, I took a look at the source and had a play inside a vm
<ahorden> *on launchpad
<gary_poster> ahorden: look at dev.launchpad.net and contact kfogel
<kfogel> ahorden: the entire project is a mentoring program :-)
<kfogel> ahorden: browser around dev.launchpad.net a bit, and then either find (or file) a bug that's been bothering you, or see
<kfogel> https://dev.launchpad.net/FixBugs
<kfogel> ahorden: when in doubt, mail the list: launchpad-dev {_AT_} lists.launchpad.net
<kfogel> ahorden: my personal pet peeve right now is bug #231023, but I won't have a chance to work on it anytime soon due to other bugs.  If you want to have a look, that'd probably be a good one to start with.  I don't think it's too hard.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231023 in malone "on status change, show new status in Subject:" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231023
<kfogel> gary_poster: There.  Think I dumped enough information on the poor guy? :-)
<gary_poster> kfogel: sounds good to me :-)
<gary_poster> thank you
<vorian> hey guys, my LP account seems sorted! thanks :)
<ahorden> thanks all I will take a look around, looking over the bug list now seeing if there is something small
<gary_poster> vorian, cool
<vorian> I appreciate the follow-up
* Chex changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 23:00 UTC until 00:30 UTC for a code update | http://launchpad.net | Launchpad read-only 23.00 UTC Wed 3 March - 00:30 UTC Thu 4 March, for 10.02 rollout (http://is.gd/9tVfU) | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: gary_poster | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Th
<barry> abentley, thumper, rockstar what's the current best way to upgrade a branch on lp to 2a format?
<abentley> barry, hit the button.
<barry> abentley: ah cool!  step 1: scroll down :)
<barry> abentley: thanks
<abentley> barry, np
<barry> abentley: that rocks
<abentley> barry, rockstar did that.  Props to him.
<barry> rockstar ftw
<thumper> barry: depending on the branch it can take a while
<thumper> barry: and we don't show you any feedback :)
<barry> thumper: i guess i just keep reloading the page until the notice goes away? :)
<barry> thumper: well, actually now i'm not sure because the notice has gone away but it looks like it still wasn't upgraded?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mailman-administrivia/mailman-administrivia/admin
<thumper> barry: yeah, it takes a while
<thumper> barry: runs as a background job
<thumper> barry: I told you we don't give feedback
<thumper> barry: there is a bug filed
<barry> thumper: ;) okay, i will be patient :)
<thumper> barry: yep
<barry> thumper: thx
<barry> thumper: is the branch made unavailable during the upgrade?  i can't even branch it now
<wgrant> help.lp.net is being really slow for me right now.
<gary_poster> wgrant, confirmed.  Still hasn't loaded for me.  Will ask losas.
<gary_poster> wgrant, is it loading at all for you?
<wgrant> gary_poster: I got a few bytes of a page at one point.
<gary_poster> ack thanks
<wgrant> But no, it's not doing much.
<wgrant> What's the email review syntax? ' review approve'?
<wgrant> Working now.
<gary_poster> wgrant, losas say the server is loaded from something that sounds like a slashdotting on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand .
<gary_poster> wgrant: and you've probably already answered your question about the email syntax, but yes, that's the right syntax (or " +1") https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review
<Ursinha> mwhudson: hey, can you help me with an oops, please?
<mwhudson> Ursinha: i can try!
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> mwhudson: this one: https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1523EB534
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1523EB534
<Ursinha> mwhudson: the user was trying to delete a branch; actually I've told him to do so - he filed a question on answers
<mwhudson> Ursinha: i don't know why that might have happened
<mwhudson> Ursinha: oh
<mwhudson> perhaps there are branches stacked on this one?
<Ursinha> hmm
<mwhudson> hmm
<mwhudson> no, that seems unlikely
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> is this branch specified as a translations export branch?
<Ursinha> not sure, looking here
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/bcalc/trunk -> Translations are imported with every update from branch lp:bcalc, and exported daily to branch lp:bcalc.
<mwhudson> Ursinha: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/522724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522724 in launchpad-code "Deleting a branch set for translations export generates a OOPS" [High,Triaged]
<barry> thumper: i think "upgrade this branch" killed my branch :(
<barry> % bzr branch lp:mailman-administrivia admin
<barry> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mailman-administrivia/mailman-administrivia/admin/".
<Ursinha> mwhudson: yeah, you're fast :)
 * mwhudson agrees with thumper's comment that assigning that to launchpad-code is a bit cheeky
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 23:00 UTC until 00:30 UTC for a code update | http://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad read-only 23.00 UTC Wed 3 March - 00:30 UTC Thu 4 March, for 10.02 rollout (http://is.gd/9tVfU) | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users
<RAOF> Is launchpad codehosing having problems?  I'm getting an OOPS trying to push a branch: bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~raof/f-spot/edit-in-view-mode": OOPS-1523EA1295
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1523EA1295
<RAOF> Ahem.  Perhaps I should read the topic :(
<SiNiESTrO> Can someone show me a document that explain the exact difference between Drivers, Members, Maintainers, Mirror Admins and Uploaders in Launchpad?
<SiNiESTrO> ... I can't search anything about this in google :-/
#launchpad 2010-03-04
<SiNiESTrO> somebody?
<Ursinha> SiNiESTrO: I don't know this answer by heart, but if you can't find this info in launchpad docs, I'd recommend you to ask that in http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Ursinha> SiNiESTrO: and I guess someone will complement our docs with that
<SiNiESTrO> Ok, thanks anyway ;)
<Ursinha> and answer you, of course :):
<wgrant> SiNiESTrO: Members don't have any extra rights; they're just an informative field. The maintainer is pretty much the owner -- they have edit rights over lots of stuff. The driver is the release manager, and can milestone and perform other release actions. Mirror admins can administer a distribution's mirrors. Uploaders are a subset of those that can upload packages to a distribution.
<SiNiESTrO> Oh thank you!
<SiNiESTrO> I understand now ;)
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> I'm looking to grab one specific (identically named via apport) attachment from all Ubuntu bugs that have it. Is there a feasible way to do this?
* Chex changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 23:00 UTC up to 02:00 UTC for a code update | http://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad read-only 23.00 UTC Wed 3 March - 00:30 UTC Thu 4 March, for 10.02 rollout (http://is.gd/9tVfU) | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users
<crimsun> (the driver is to automate the patching of volume dB discrepancies in the HDA intel driver, which can be done in a straightforward manner)
<wgrant> Oh dear.
<wgrant> crimsun: You would have to grab each bug, then iterate over each one's attachment collection until you found an attachment with the right name.
<wgrant> So, no.
<crimsun> drat.
<crimsun> oh well, um, gmail to the rescue?
<wgrant> Unless you can coerce somebody to run the SQL for you, which is not implausible.
<lifeless> crimsun: are the bugs on a single package?
<lifeless> or a constrainted set of packages?
<lifeless> crimsun: liblaunchpad should do a decent job for you
<crimsun> lifeless: for the most part, alsa-driver or linux
<flacoste_ipod> Thumper around?
<thumper> flacoste_ipod: yep
<mwhudson> flacoste_ipod: hi
<flacoste_ipod> Sorry rAn out of minutes
<thumper> flacoste_ipod: it seems the read only was hitting some of the wrond dbs causing deadlocks in the slony replication
<flacoste_ipod> I sent you an Email with a friend nimber
<flacoste_ipod> Did you call stub?
<thumper> flacoste_ipod: a rolling restart has got the replication unblocked AFAICS
<thumper> flacoste_ipod: I tried
<flacoste_ipod> Ok, is it moving on, nos?
<flacoste_ipod> Nos
<flacoste_ipod> Fucking iPod autocompletion
<flacoste_ipod> Now
<thumper> it seems to be
<flacoste_ipod> Thumper did you get the Email?
<thumper> yep
<flacoste_ipod> Ok call me on the number if anything comes up again
<flacoste_ipod> Food is served
<thumper> ok
<flacoste_ipod> thumper: what's the score?
<thumper> flacoste_ipod: running the security.py script now
<thumper> flacoste_ipod: slaves updated
<flacoste_ipod> thumper: Cool that's good news!
<thumper> :)
<flacoste_ipod> Going backgammon to donner
<thumper> heh
<thumper> I'm sure that should get quoted
<wgrant> Is LP still going to be back in half an hour?
<elmo> wgrant: that or sooner
<wgrant> elmo: Excellent. Thanks.
* Chex changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source:
<mkanat> gmb: You may be happy to hear that in the next release of Bugzilla (3.6), the WebServices API takes and returns all times in UTC.
<jamalta> is the launchpad send report from ubuntu-bug working?
<jamalta> i've been waiting with a "Please wait while bug data is processed" message for about 30 mins now
<wgrant> LOSAs: Is the blob processing job running?
<spm> not yet
<wgrant> That's pretty important...
<jamalta> lol
<spm> so's all the other stuff I'm fixing :-)
<wgrant> Well, it's now just about impossible to file bugs about Ubuntu.
<mwhudson> should make the ubuntu devs life a lot easier!
<wgrant> This is true.
<jamalta> haha
<wgrant> Hm, I just got a 502.
<spm> edge? I'm cowboying in a fix and bouncing them atm; you may have just got unlucky?
<spm> jamalta: are you still in waiting limbo? that should be sorting itself out atm
<spm> woo. 2010-03-04 03:41:18 INFO    Ran 312 IProcessApportBlobJobSource jobs.
<jamalta> spm: no it's done! thanks :)
<spm> excellent. ta for getting back to me!
<jamalta> spm: no problem, thanks for getting the issue solved!
<spm> heh; more like finally getting around to the post rollout task that added that functionality. ;-D
<jamalta> ;)
<jamalta> so was parsing the uploads moved to a different process now? or has it always been like that
<wgrant> jamalta: It was moved to a different process. Before 10.02 it was processed as part of the page rendering process. But since the old one was taking too long for big uploads and causing timeouts, it was moved to a background script that runs regularly.
<jamalta> wgrant: ah cool, nice to know.. thanks :)
<Lord-Readman> Any idea when the import que will go down? or is it broken
<Lord-Readman> still waiting for imports from the 2nd
<mrevell> Hey jtv, are you around to answer Lord-Readman
<jtv> hi
<Lord-Readman> hi
<jtv> Lord-Readman: as a matter of fact I just figured out the missing piece of information:
<jtv> your uploads are for Lucid
<Lord-Readman> yup
<jtv> and those 30K new imports that hit the queue just before yours were also for Lucid
<jtv> ...and so you're simply at the back of the queue!
<jtv> I thought they were for a project
<Lord-Readman> ok, so how long will it take for 30,000 to go through?
<Lord-Readman> so I know alot of people are trying to get translations in for beta1
<jtv> If you look at https://translations.launchpad.net/+imports you'll see the current queue
<Lord-Readman> in order?
<jtv> A lot?  You can say that again!
<jtv> Yes, within the queue of all Lucid uploads, imports are done in-order.
<jtv> They're going through at a nice clip, but there's just a lot of them.
<Lord-Readman> how has JR done so many translations so fast
<Lord-Readman> either im missing something or its spam
<jtv> Lord-Readman: nothing so dramatic, I think
<Lord-Readman> No i dont think that either
<jtv> Probably just a bunch of package uploads that were built in Soyuz, which produced a whole lot of translations uploads.
<jtv> But whoo!  Some 20K obsolete entries did just drop off the needs-review queue, as planned.  At least that's one less thing to worry about.
<Lord-Readman> hahaha
<Lord-Readman> mine are either next
<Lord-Readman> or last
<Lord-Readman> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+imports/+index?start=25100&batch=50
<Lord-Readman> oh wait
<Lord-Readman> those were the ones i did today
<mrevell> thekorn_, ping
<thekorn_> mrevell: hey
<mrevell> Oh hi thekorn_, I've just sent you an email.
<jtv> Lord-Readman: yours were about 2010-03-02 20:00 UTC, right?
<Lord-Readman> 23:00
<jtv> UTC?
<thekorn_> mrevell: very good idea, I can look into it over the weekend
<mrevell> thekorn_, Thanks, that would be great.
<jtv> Lord-Readman: that's 23:00 UTC right?
 * thekorn_ is at the cebit today, running around wearing his launchpad shirt ;)
<jtv> Lord-Readman: that places about 15,450 entries in front of you I'm afraid.  It'll take days to process that much.
<Lord-Readman> oh, so the our goals on trying to complete translations for Lucid fly out the window due then
<Lord-Readman> least we know
<Lord-Readman> I will change all the targets to 10.10
<Lord-Readman> to save disappointment
<Lord-Readman> thanks
<Lord-Readman> BTW what server / servers does launchpad run on
<Lord-Readman> is it a cloud?
<slytherin> I am trying to import the bugs from SF to LP. How to I verify that the xml files is valid as per schema?
<doctormo> lfaraone: I finally got a response from upstream python-xdg, apparently upstream has dropped the development of it, I'm asking if I can take over.
<danilos> Lord-Readman, it usually doesn't take more than a few days to go through ~20k files, so yours should be imported soon
<slytherin> Lord-Readman: No it is not a cloud.
<Lord-Readman> kk
<Lord-Readman> just one box?
<danilos> jtv, fyi, last time we had ~39k files to import, we did 32k in <2 days (as for the rest, by that time we probably started getting more uploads)
<jtv> danilos: this time the graph seems to be a lot flatter than that though, perhaps because of server load
<danilos> jtv, it's generally slower because of message sharing merge script runs, and it depends on the type of files
<jtv> danilos: that's what I was thinking of...  I guess the Combined graph is hiding a lot of the speed
<jtv> danilos: btw we finally got rid of those obsolete needs-review messages.  Instant 20% queue shrinkage.
<danilos> jtv, nice :)
<jtv> Well, I *hope* that's what that massive deletion was about  :-)
<soren> jelmer: What's the problem with ASF repos?
<jelmer> soren: They blocked our IP since we were hitting their servers pretty hard
<soren> jelmer: Aha!
<soren> jelmer: That explains why I couldn't for the life of me reproduce the error launchpad was giving :)
<jelmer> soren: (-:
<soren> jelmer: How about their git repos? Do they work?
 * soren tries
<jelmer> soren: I think they should but haven't tried.
<soren> jelmer: Alright, no worries. Thanks.
<mpt> Push branch to Launchpad
<mpt> On Launchpad bug report page, link the branch
<mpt> On Launchpad bug report page, assign bug to me and mark it as In Progress
<mpt> On branch page, propose it for merging into trunk
<mpt> Can any of those steps be combined?
<beuno> mpt, you can commit --fixes=lp:BUG#
<beuno> and when the branch gets scanned
<beuno> it'll get linked
<mpt> ah, brilliant
<Daviey> doesn't debcommit automatically do this for bug numbers mentioned in debian/changelog ?
<beuno> Daviey, for packages, yes
<mpt> beuno, should I report a bug about doing the In-Progress thing as well?
<mpt> beuno, oh, whoops, you're not on LP any more. :-)
<Daviey> beuno: ahh, this is non-package stuff
<beuno> mpt, you can try. I'm not super sure it will fly because of those use-cases where it's not what you want
<beuno> it would match well with my workflow
<mpt> beuno, I'm thinking assign it to you and mark as In Progress *unless* its already assigned to someone else
<beuno> mpt, I like that
<mpt> wow, that's interesting
<mpt> "bugnumber.<newline>2." got auto-linked to (the non-existent) bug 2
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
 * mpt pats ubottu on the head
<wgrant> It ignores newlines so that line wrapping doesn't break links.
<wgrant> But the . is odd.
<mpt> and linking "bugnumber" anything is odd
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source:
<Breaking_Pitt> when you are running the launchpad rocketsetup script it ask for a launchpad username
<Breaking_Pitt> what is the username?
<Breaking_Pitt> the mail account that you use in the launchpad.net site?
<salgado> Breaking_Pitt, your Launchpad ID.  the name that appears in the URL when you're at your profile page
<Breaking_Pitt> ~pedgarrod without the ~
<Breaking_Pitt> it says that no ssh keys have found?
<Breaking_Pitt> what means this?
<Breaking_Pitt> it's necesary to install it on my machine?
<salgado> Breaking_Pitt, you need to upload your ssh key to Launchpad
<Breaking_Pitt> in order to download launchpad from bazaar repository?
<salgado> Breaking_Pitt, looks like it; what's the error message you get?
<Breaking_Pitt> seems that my vm has died
<Breaking_Pitt> so i will start again
<Breaking_Pitt> now that I seem to know all that i nedd
<Breaking_Pitt> need
<slytherin> need a bit help with bug history import.
<slytherin> How can I verify that the XML is valid and contains all info? The XML schema url given on help page does not look valid.
<Breaking_Pitt> salgado, I'm getting this error
<Breaking_Pitt> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<salgado> Breaking_Pitt, maybe just try again?
<Breaking_Pitt> Logging bzr into Launchpad (it's okay if this errors)...
<Breaking_Pitt> Making local branch of Launchpad trunk, this may take a while...
<Breaking_Pitt> The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.90.11)' can't be established.
<Breaking_Pitt> RSA key fingerprint is 9d:38:3a:63:b1:d5:6f:c4:44:67:53:49:2e:ee:fc:89.
<Breaking_Pitt> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<Breaking_Pitt> Warning: Permanently added 'bazaar.launchpad.net,91.189.90.11' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<Breaking_Pitt> Permission denied (publickey).
<Breaking_Pitt> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<Breaking_Pitt> ERROR: Unable to create local copy of Rocketfuel trunk
<Breaking_Pitt> sorry for the copy/paste
<Breaking_Pitt> sorry
<slytherin> is anyone available to answer some doubts about bug import feature?
<intellectronica> slytherin: sure, what's the question?
<Breaking_Pitt> I have found the problem, salgado
<Breaking_Pitt> the ssh keys
<slytherin> intellectronica: I am trying to create the import file in XML format as specified on launchpad help pages. There are some attachments from previous bug tracker. How to provide them for import?
<intellectronica> hmmm ... i don't even know if that's possible
<intellectronica> gmb: do you know if there's a way to attach files in a bug import? ^^^^^
<gmb> slytherin, intellectronica: It *should* be possible, IIRC. However, I don't know for certain right now.
<gmb> slytherin: Can you file a question about it at http://answers.launchapd.net/malone
<gmb> And I'll try to find out for you.
<intellectronica> slytherin: we can check for you, but probably not immediately. would you mind filing a question?
<intellectronica> oh, i'm redundant
<slytherin> gmb: intellectronica: The format specified here has tag 'attachment' but it expects the attachment contents to be part of the XML. https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/ImportFormat
<slytherin> I don't mind uploading attachment manually after bug import.
<gmb> slytherin: Is there a problem with including the attachment in the XML?
<slytherin> gmb: a bit tidious, I will have to convert the content to base64.
<gmb> slytherin: Well you have the option of that or manually performing every upload.
<gmb> slytherin: Forget filing the question, btw, you've just answered it yourself :)
<slytherin> gmb: I will go with manual upload. There aren't many attachments.
<slytherin> gmb: By the way, where can I download the schema for validation of XML with xmllint?
<gmb> slytherin: There isn't an XML version of the schema. You should validate it against the RNG schema at https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/ImportFormat. (Though I'm afraid I can't remember what tool you use to do that; I know there is one, however).
<slytherin> gmb: I believe xmllint can use RNG schema.
<gmb> Fair enough.
<slytherin> gmb: Isn't this schema anywhere in downloadable format?
<gmb> slytherin: It's available as part of the LP tree; I'll paste it to the ubuntu pastebin for you, hang on...
<slytherin> great
<ahasenack> are you guys experiencing some weirdness with launchpad's openid login? Among other things, I just got this when filing a bug: "Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication."
<gmb> slytherin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/388294/
<ahasenack> and that's a blank page with just that text, no styles, no oops
<ahasenack> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/45191/screenshot_001_cQA5eu.png the "reload" text I added is +/- accurate, after a third reload the info bits went away
<ahasenack> and I lost the bug text, bummer
<barry> bac: ping
<slytherin> gmb: xmllint does not support validation against schema in compact format. :-(
<RobOakes> Is anyone aware of an official help forum for launchpad?  I am getting a very bizarre error when I try and create a copy of my project.
<gmb> slytherin: Oh, I thought that passing --relaxng to xmllit would do the trick.
<bac> hi barry
<slytherin> gmb: It expects schema in XML format.
<bac> hi RobOakes -- what error are you getting?
<RobOakes> Hi bac.  ERROR: bzrlib.errors.ErrorFromSmartServer: Error received from smart server: ('error', "Absent factory for ('pkginfo-20090929022204-g27e9iizsfujbxzt-1',  ...
<bac> wow, RobOakes, you weren't kidding
<bac> RobOakes: what were you doing to get that error?
<researcher1> Friends I want to create PPA here https://launchpad.net/~bhagat-taran. Just want Engineering software  for students. Any advice on how to proceed?
<RobOakes> I'm not even sure where to start.  I'm just trying to download a copy of my project from launchpad.  Here's the command bzr branch lp:timedrive/0.3
<bigjools> researcher1: have you seen the guide here: https://help.launchpad.net/PPA
<bigjools> mrevell: talking of which, we need to clarify about LPIA for lucid and later
<bac> RobOakes: there is no timedrive project
<RobOakes> Sorry, my bad.  lp:time-drive/0.3
<persia> bigjools: What do you seek to clarify about lpia?
<barry> bac: hi.  i did an 'upgrade branch' from the web ui and it killed a branch of mine.  any ideas about that?  it's lp:mailman-administrivia
<mrevell> bigjools, How about a call?
<bigjools> persia: we don't build lpia for anything after karmic
<bigjools> mrevell: that's it ^^ :)
<persia> OK.  Just wanted to confirm that wasn't going to change.
<bac> RobOakes: i can reproduce your error
<mrevell> bigjools, Heh, I thought I'd removed lpia from our docs long ago but I'
<bac> abentley: ping
<mrevell> I'll make sure we say support ends after karmic
<bigjools> mrevell: it still builds for other active series, just not lucid and older
<abentley> bac, pong
<bac> barry: give me a moment
<mrevell> ah, cool, thanks for the clarification bigjools
<RobOakes> Any ideas on how I can resolve it?  Unfortunately, that branch is the only copy of 0.3 (stable) code of my project.
<bigjools> mrevell: any time mate
<bac> abentley: do you recognize the error that RobOakes posted above?
<bigjools> mrevell: I meant lucid and *newer* of course
<bac> abentley: bzrlib.errors.ErrorFromSmartServer...
<barry> bac: cool, thanks
<mrevell> bigjools, got ya
<abentley> bac, RobOakes, yes I've seen that error before.  Months ago.
<abentley> RobOakes, which version of bzr are you using?
<RobOakes> Bzr version 2.0.2
<RobOakes> It's just the stock version that ships with Ubuntu 9.10
<RobOakes> I haven't done any work on this branch since about November of last year.
<RobOakes> It's the stable version of my project.  An upgrade to a dependency broke something this morning, so I was trying to create a copy to work on it.
<abentley> RobOakes, this is probably due to a problem we had with earlier bzrs.
<RobOakes> The devel version downloads fine.
<gmb> slytherin: I believe trang should be able to convert from rnc -> xsd.
<bac> barry: where on the UI did you do the upgrade?
<gmb> Or indeed -> rn
<gmb> *rng
<bac> barry: i've never done that.  is it new?
<gmb> slytherin: Although when I try to run it I get NullPointerExceptions. Might have a wacky Java RE installed.
<RobOakes> Okay, is there any way to download a copy?  I'm happy to reimport the project, if need be.
<abentley> RobOakes, let me see what I can do.
<bac> thanks abentley
<RobOakes> Thanks.  I really appreciate that.
<barry> bac: yes, i think it is.  i was excited about it until it whacked my branch
<barry> bac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mailman-administrivia/mailman-administrivia/admin
<barry> scroll down
<barry> bac: now my question is: how can i get the branch back? ;)
<slytherin> gmb: jing can validate against compact rng schema - http://code.google.com/p/jing-trang/downloads/list
<abentley> RobOakes, curiously, the error is as though it was a stacked branch, but AFAICT, it's not a stacked branch.
<RobOakes> I didn't think that it was.  But to be honest, I can't remember.  This is the first time in six months I've even looked at the project.
<researcher1> bigjools. I have read the help page
<researcher1> I can try
<bigjools> researcher1: great, if there's anything you think can be improved let me know
<bac> barry: as i've never seen this feature i've got no idea.  sounds like a question for the code team.  is rockstar around yet?
<researcher1> no.thanks
<gmb> slytherin: Ah cool.
<rockstar> bac, barry, yes?
<abentley> RobOakes, when you branch it, are you branching into a shared repository?
<RobOakes> No, I'm just trying to download a copy to my local machine.
<barry> rockstar: hi.  i tried the "upgrade this branch" feature and it killed my branch
<rockstar> barry, :(
<RobOakes> I haven't yet tried the "upgrade this branch" feature, because I've heard of others having problems with it.
<rockstar> RobOakes, next time you hear people "having problems" please tell them to file a bug, since I haven't been hearing that.
<rockstar> barry, luckily, we made a backup.
<barry> rockstar: indeed.  the branch is lp:mailman-administrivia and i'm hoping there's some ability to recover it
<barry> rockstar: yay!
<RobOakes> Thanks rockstar.  I will.  The "hearing problems" has largely come from posts I've seen in the bugtracker and on mailing lists.
<rockstar> RobOakes, which bugtracker?
<RobOakes> To be perfectly honest.  I don't remember.  They came up when looking for bzrlib.errors.ErrorFromSmartServer
<RobOakes> I just ran a Google Search.
<abentley> RobOakes, how big is this thing?
<barry> rockstar: what do i need to do to get the branch restored?
<rockstar> barry, give me a second while I investigate.
<barry> rockstar: thanks
<RobOakes> abentley: Overall size or number of files?  It's about 1 MB with 100 or so files.
<Breaking_Pitt> wich is the address of the launchpad site that i have installed https://launchpad.dev?
<rockstar> Breaking_Pitt, -> #launchpad-dev
<Breaking_Pitt> ok thanks
<RobOakes> okay, maybe that's just the source package.  The actual project appears to be much larger.  Maybe 30 MB or so?  (I removed a ton of image files from the source version that made it much larger)
<rockstar> barry, so you had two backup dirs in there, and no .bzr.  I'm not sure how that happened.  Can you check to make sure the branch is okay again?
<rockstar> barry, I _may_ have restored an old backup, so please check to see if the latest revision is indeed the latest.
<barry> rockstar: thanks, checking
<abentley> RobOakes, I'm trying out an idea, but it will take a while due to the 22MB...
<RobOakes> Thank you for checking on it.  That's fine, I've got some time.
<slytherin> gmb: There is a problem with schema. It expects every bug tag to have at least one comment child tag.
<gmb> slytherin: That's deliberate, and accurately represents how the bugs are stored in LP. The 0th comment is the original description for the bug (so if the bug description gets changed we link back to comment 0 so that you can see what the description was originally).
<barry> rockstar: i'll have to get back to you on that.  i want to check with one of my devs and he's not responding to pings.
<slytherin> gmb: Does that mean if that I need to copy description in first comment and then add remaining comments?
<rockstar> barry, okay.
<gmb> slytherin: Yes, that's the way to do it.
<slytherin> gmb: Ok. I will modify my XSL accordingly.
<abentley> RobOakes, I was able to fix this by branching trunk into a shared repo, then branching 3.0 into the same shared repo.
<abentley> RobOakes, shall I just replace your existing 3.0?
<RobOakes> Oh, nice!  Yes, please.
<gmb> slytherin: Cool.
<abentley> RobOakes, done.  Please verify it works for you.
<RobOakes> Trying to branch right now.
<RobOakes> It looks like it worked.  Thank you very much for fixing that.
<abentley> RobOakes, you're welcome.  Have you checked your 0.2?
<RobOakes> Actually, no.  Let me check it now :(
<RobOakes> abentley: I was able to download 0.2 without issues.
<abentley> RobOakes, great.  I notice you're not using the 2a format on these branches.  I recommend switching at some point, as it's smaller, faster, and generally more awesome.
<RobOakes> That's good to know.  How can I upgrade to the 2a format?
<RobOakes> (I'm not really a software engineer, these are just side projects to scratch an itch.)
<abentley> RobOakes, there's a button on the web page to upgrade it.
<RobOakes> Cool.  I'll do that.  Again, thank you for your help.
<abentley> RobOakes, no problem.
<slytherin> gmb: Can you please take a quick look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~onkarshinde/gnusim8085_bugs.xml It validates against schema.
<gmb> slytherin: I'm quite busy at the moment. Please file a question about it (http://answers.launchpad.net/malone) and I or another member of the bugs team will take care of it for you.
<slytherin> gmb: Fine. no issue.
<bac> rockstar: could you have a look at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/103090
<rockstar> bac, done
<bac> thanks rockstar
<jcastro> deryck: woo on +patches!
<deryck> jcastro, glad you like it! :-)
<jcastro> I am about to blog it
<deryck> jcastro, are ubuntu devs and upstreams (who know about it) happy with it?
<jcastro> deryck: I think the announcement got lost in the new branding launch so I am going to reannounce it today basically
<jcastro> deryck: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+patches
<jcastro> deryck: I thought we were only going to show open bugs and not fixed ones?
<deryck> jcastro, I had asked about this, too, thinking it was weird.  But I thought I was told this was what you guys wanted after a conversation with you all.
<jcastro> did we have a bug for this?
<deryck> jcastro, no, because we didn't think it was a bug.  well, I did. :-)  But was told this was a feature.
<jcastro> Hmmm, I am having spotty memory as to why we would want the fixed bugs to show up
<deryck> jcastro, I think the reasoning was upstreams might not have those patches and want them.  and leaving them visible helps discovery.
<jcastro> ok
<deryck> adeuring, am I recalling this right?  ^^
<deryck> karl isn't around rightnow.
<jcastro> I guess user feedback will determine how useful it is
<deryck> jcastro, yeah, and it's simple to change if we don't like it.  one bug filed and a couple hours work and it's done.
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> I'm sure karl remembers *hopes*
<jcastro> heh
<deryck> heh
<deryck> jcastro, I'll make a note to follow up with him.  He's having computer issues at the moment.
<jcastro> no worries
<deryck> jcastro, it was a pleasure working together on this.
<jcastro> this has been awesome
<jcastro> I hope you're coming to UDS so we can do it again for another cycle!
<james_w> if the upstream task is closed then upstream probably has the patch?
<deryck> jcastro, allenap will represent us at the coming UDS.  But same plans, to be there and work this stuff out there.
<mars> I wonder what would happen if you mixed pending branches into the +patches list :)
<deryck> mars, go away
<deryck> :-)
<mars> :D
<deryck> mars, phase 2 :-)
<deryck> james_w, yeah, true if upstream task is closed.  and for gwibber, they are the upstream even.  so maybe some logic like that.
<mars> deryck, yep.  BTW, this is awesome by itself.
<deryck> thanks!
<jcastro> mars: don't worry I have larger dreams!
<mars> deryck, have you shown this to @segphault?
<jcastro> mars: http://castrojo.wordpress.com/2010/03/04/keeping-track-of-patches-and-getting-them-visibility/
<jcastro> under "My Big Dream"
<jcastro> deryck: now that it's live and I can play with it, I am willing to bet that orderby=status and then by age is what people will want.
<jcastro> as a default sort I mean
<mars> jcastro, that is quite a big vision
<deryck> jcastro, yeah, I could see that, too.
<deryck> mars, and no, I haven't showed it to him.  I don't know if jcastro has or not.
<jcastro> I'll show it to him today
<jcastro> he's got a bunch of them in there.
<deryck> indeed. and nice blog post.
<mars> darn, looks like a bug in the tooltip code.  The popups spill of the right-hand edge of the screen.
<mars> The tooltip should be smart enough to render itself on-screen.
<bdmurray> should bug 505433 really have 4 heat flames? it only has a heat of 16
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505433 in get-iplayer "get_iplayer cannot download iphone mode in this older version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505433
<james_w> bdmurray: it's logarithmic now
<james_w> that does seem a little off though
<bdmurray> james_w: and based off the distro's max right? not the package
<james_w> hmm
<james_w> I know it depends on the context, but I don't know what it would be for a single bug view
<james_w> deryck: do you know? ^
 * deryck looks back
<deryck> oh, right.
<deryck> james_w, bdmurray -- a little slip in the way we calculate the flames.  intellectronica has fixed it, and we're putting this out in the re-roll.
<bdmurray> great
<deryck> hmmm, looking closer at the specific bug, though.  to make sure...
<deryck> heh
<deryck> bdmurray, so it's the only bug for the package.  it is the package's hottest bug.
<deryck> on the bug, we use the package as the context for heat.  This isn't preferred?
<bdmurray> How would you see the bug's heat for the distribution then?  I'd imagine you'd only see it in a bug list so if you were initially looking the the bug it's heat would be 0 then you click on the bug and it becomes 4?  That's weird.
<deryck> bdmurray, yeah, agreed.
<james_w> deryck: could there be some scaling based on the package's max_heat compared to the distribution's max_heat?
<james_w> so you get some differentiation within each package
<james_w> but they don't all hit 4 flames?
<deryck> james_w, that's an interesting idea.
<james_w> or, don't bother with flames, just print the number :-)
<deryck> I also think that low heat bugs, for some value of low, should not have heat flames no matter the context.
<deryck> bdmurray, james_w -- you guys agree with my last statement? ^^
<james_w> deryck: hmm, most of my /projects/ have very low heat for all their bugs
<deryck> james_w, low as in less than 50?
<james_w> if you do that with a threshold across the board, then heat is only available to those projects with lots of users
<james_w> deryck: what's the number based on?
<james_w> is it subscribers or affected people?
<deryck> james_w, it's several factors.  subscribers, affected users, dupes, security or privacy.
<james_w> ok
<james_w> so, I'm going to guess that all my bugs on projects are < 10
<bdmurray> deryck: I'd disagree with low heat bugs have no flames too
<james_w> at that level there's not a lot of point in differentiating them, but it would take quite a large project to push a significant number of bugs > 50
<deryck> bdmurray, james_w -- ok, interesting.  kill that idea then. :)
<deryck> bdmurray, james_w, so the question then is what do we base the bug page flame against for a package, the package or the distro?  Or some scaling between them.  Is that right?
<bdmurray> deryck: yes, that's the question.
<deryck> bdmurray, I'll open a bug.
<james_w> deryck: what happens for multi-task bugs, it's based on the context?
<deryck> james_w, yes.
<james_w> deryck: I would lean towards distribution rather than package, but would be interested to try scaled-package
<james_w> perhaps scaled-package could even be used everywhere for distribution bugs, to avoid the dissonance in flames between different contexts
 * james_w goes to cook dinner
<deryck> scaling is interesting.  it doesn't solve the problem of seeing no flames on a distro bug page and flames on the bug itself.
<Kangarooo> how to make apport post files to specific bug? ubuntu-bug python-dogtail 530064 doesnt work
<mpt> deryck, since you're discussing bug flames, here's a weird example: in <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=metadata> the last four bug reports are practically identical in summary, time reported, reporter, and activity (none), but the very last one has four flames while the others have zero.
<deryck> mpt, will look in just a moment... thanks!  on call.
<deryck> mpt, yeah, that is weird.  maybe the same problem as above.
<deryck> hmmm, yeah, same issue.  only bug in package.
<komputes> How can I modify an existing bug to have it show "Also affect Launchpad itself"?
<bac> komputes: use 'also affects' and just enter launchpad as the project name
<bac> komputes: you can't search for it but you can simply enter it
<komputes> bac: ok, will try that thanks
<bac> np
<komputes> bac: worked, thanks
<bac> great
<ajmitch> is login.ubuntu.com still the launchpad openid provider? I just had it spit out an internal server error
<mwhudson> ajmitch: i think so...
<ajmitch> ok, I guess the appropriate person needs poked about it, if you know who
<Guest74124> exit
<forrest> I have a problem getting to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/150579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150579 in compiz "[upstream] OpenOffice covers the whole screen and has no borders or titlebar when using compiz" [Low,Fix released]
<forrest> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<bac> hi forrest
<bac> forrest: i just loaded that page.  it was pretty slow but did load
<forrest> hi! just reporting the error like a good citizen -- i actually have another problem with oo.o on ubuntu i was trying to find if there was already a bug for
<bac> forrest: thanks for bringing it up!
 * forrest tries again -- yes, it loaded this time
<forrest> ok I found a bug that's sounds very close to what i'm experiencing #496596 -- How do I add a "me too" to it?
<SQuIDers> hey guys
<SQuIDers> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+specs  <-- not working
<marius42> seems entire https://launchpad.net is not responding
<SQuIDers> we are all doomed
<SQuIDers> all right, later
<marius42> oh noes
<n8_1234> anyone know what is going on with launchpad? I was trying to download Bazaar Explorer 1.0, and it delays for a long time and the gives me an error saying to report the problem here.
<bachya> Same here - browsing bugs and the site just hangs.
<lifeless> sysadmins are looking at it right now
<n8_1234> thanks for the statys
<mbarnett> launchpad should be back to normal.  We had an issue with one of the load balancers not behaving properly.
<mbarnett> apparently we need to load balance our load balancers better!
<bdrung> why am i not allowed to show https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<bdrung> "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. "
<bac> bdrung: let me look
<wgrant> bdrung: Bug 514824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514824 in soyuz "No permissions to view ubuntu/+source/hypre because of disabled ppa in page" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514824
<wgrant> bdrung: As a workaround you can log out.
<bac> thanks wgrant
<bdrung> thanks
<n8_1234> thaks, works great now
<derks> did the update maintenance yester introduce a new version of bzr? I'm getting "bzr: ERROR: Unknown repository format: 'Bazaar repository format 2a (needs bzr 1.16 or later)\n'"
<derks> baazar version 1.3.1 from EPEL
<thumper> derks: for which branch?
<derks> thumper, you mean which branch am i trying to 'bzr branch'?
<thumper> yes
<derks> lp:~derks/pkg-drizzle/rpm
<derks> you know what... i just realized....  the branch format is based on what I pushed to it with, yeah?
<derks> not what version launchpad is running
<wgrant> derks: That's right.
<wgrant> derks: The server version doesn't matter.
<derks> wgrant, thanks.  I recreate it starting with the el5 box and older version... the fedora box newer version can branch/use that fine
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source:
<donri> https://launchpad.net/~kuliniew/+archive/ppa ← tried to install for months, now by looking in the Packages.bz2 i find the package is not actually called "panflute". bug in launchpad?
<robert_ancell> My bazaar repository is locked (I aborted a push). lp:~robert-ancell/simple-scan/trunk
<spiv> robert_ancell: bzr break-lock lp:~robert-ancell/simple-scan/trunk
<robert_ancell> spiv, I think it is the remote lock. I tried that and it doesn't work
<robert_ancell> bzr: ERROR: Could not acquire lock "(remote lock)":
<spiv> robert_ancell: pastebin the transcript?
<robert_ancell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/388602/
<wgrant> donri: No -- the packages listed by Launchpad's web UI are source packages.
<donri> ok
<wgrant> donri: You can see the binary packages if you expand the source package item.
<spiv> robert_ancell: I meant of the break-lock invocation
<robert_ancell> spiv, doesn't return any output
<spiv> robert_ancell: and you ran exactly the command I gave you?
<robert_ancell> spiv, ah, sorry, didn't see you passed it an argument
<spiv> (sorry for the basic questions, but something basic seems to be going wrong)
<spiv> Ah :)
<robert_ancell> spiv, yeah, I think I'm the basic thing going wrong :)
<spiv> :)
<robert_ancell> spiv, thanks, that worked!
#launchpad 2010-03-05
<nhandler> Is something wrong with staging ?
<jpds> nhandler: Not as far as I can tell.
<nhandler> I'm getting (Error ID: OOPS-1525S17)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1525S17
<nhandler> That is on https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/+login
<jpds> nhandler: Use login.staging.launchpad.net as a workaround.
<nhandler> jpds: Also, do you have any idea why I don't get redirected to the wiki page about using apport to file bugs when I go to the +filebug LP page for Ubuntu?
<jpds> nhandler: Because you're a developer.
<nhandler> jpds: Alright, so members of ~ubuntu-dev don't get redirected? That was my guess, but I wasn't sure
 * nhandler has a user asking about this
<micahg> nhandler: anyone in bugcontrol
<micahg> which devs are by default
<nhandler> micahg: Thanks
<donri> does translations integrate automatically with bazaar?
<wgrant> donri: No -- you have to click a few buttons to set up exports, and a few more for imports.
<donri> do i have to leave the browser?
<wgrant> donri: Sort of. See https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ImportingTemplates and https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/Exports
<donri> thanks
<lamalex> Hi, i'm trying to update the bug watch on lp:206547, as the upstream has been marked a duplicate of another bug
<lamalex> but i can't figure out how
<lamalex> do i just mark that watch invalid, then add a new one/
<wgrant> lamalex: Click the dropdown arrow on the left of the row, and enter the new bug URL.
<lamalex> ah!
<lamalex> thanks
<magcius> I wish packages.ubuntu.com had a link to the +source thing on LP.
<magcius> Speaking of which, is it possible to create your own thing like that? The +source thing
<poolie> magcius: you can't create new patterns of namespace, no
<poolie> magcius: good idea about that though
<magcius> poolie: why is Ubuntu any more special than any other project?
<poolie> linking from p.u.c; perhaps you should suggest that to whoever maintains it
<poolie> ah
<poolie> what question are you asking precisely?
<magcius> If I were to ask somebody for a namespace, provided I had a big project (which I don't), would they hand it out?
<magcius> I'm not asking any specific questions here, I'm poking at ethics.
<poolie> ok
<magcius> And I don't use Ubuntu, sorry, I don't know who maintains p.u.c, how would I tell? (and is that site dead?)
<poolie> i thought you were asking "is the concept of a source package inside a distribution hardcoded" and yes, it is
<poolie> however, it's not hardcoded that the distribution is Ubuntu
<magcius> poolie: is it hardcoded as in "ubuntu/+source" is somewhere in the code?
<wgrant> Ubuntu is a distribution, and +source on a distribution traverses to a source package within that distribution.
<poolie> no
<poolie> what wgrant said
<poolie> magcius: there's a link to the maintainer from the p.u.c homepage
<magcius> wgrant: okay, sorry, what exactly is a "distribution"?
<wgrant> magcius: An operating system distribution. Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora are examples.
<poolie> when you say "your own thing like that" what thing do you want?
<magcius> wgrant: okay, that's what I was poking at.
<MTecknology> Any of you use bazaar explorer with windows? I have my public/private key but I don't know how to use that with the branch
<wgrant> MTecknology: #bzr might be more help.
<rww> G'day. I've been waiting for a response to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/102481 for about a week. Is anyone around who can help with it?
<persia> rww: If nobody gets back to you from this query, try asking again when there is a help contact listed in the /topic
<wgrant> LOSAs: ^^
<soren> I have a code import that looks kind of odd..
<soren> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~soren/libvirt/git-trunk
<soren> So, it's run the import thing twice. Both were succesful, but I still don't see any revisions.
<wgrant> soren: They were both partially successful.
<wgrant> LP now does incremental imports.
<wgrant> It imports 1000 revisions at a time until it has imported them all successfully, so as to schedule a bit more fairly and not run out of RAM.
<soren> wgrant: So each succesful run means it's imported a thousand revisions?
<wgrant> soren: Yes.
<wgrant> So there are three runs to go.
<soren> wgrant: That's good. Just one more run to go, then.
<soren> Oh?
<wgrant> soren: That's mainline revisions.
<soren> Last I checked there were 2700 revisions or os.
<wgrant> There are 4878 in the repository.
<soren> Ah.
<wgrant> 2100 or so must be in merges.
<wgrant> If you look at the log you can see the total.
<wgrant> (yes, this could be explained much better)
<soren> Good, old fashioned patience solves a lot of things.
<soren> Patience, unfortunately, does not go hand in hand with geeky curiosity.
<wgrant> This work also means that Linux might finally finishing importing in a few weeks/months.
<wgrant> Indeed not.
<soren> wgrant: The first run says "finding revisions to fetch 1/6057".
<wgrant> Yeah, I just realised that.
 * soren applies the patience thing and goes to do $WORK things.
<spiv> wgrant: I would guess that it fetches 1000 mainline revisions at a time
<wgrant> spiv: Maybe. There was discussion a couple of weeks ago that that should probably not be the case.
<wgrant> Maybe it was never changed.
<spiv> wgrant: on the assumption that it's cheaper than calculating a sensible 1000 revision graph subset, and fetching 1000 mainline revs + whatever merged revs are linked is still going to make a reasonably small batch of work.
<wgrant> spiv: It could easily throw it off by an order of magnitude, though.
<spiv> It could.
<spiv> But then one revision that changes 1000 files isn't likely to be as cheap to convert as one revision that changes 1 file either.
<wgrant> True.
<spiv> So it's not really worth the effort to calculate "1000 revisions" to any degree of precision.
<spiv> Because it's not going to make much of a practical difference to fairness or workload.
<wgrant> True too.
<spiv> If you wanted a cheap-but-roughly-fair metric, basing it on bytes transferred would probably work better.
<spiv> "Ok, that's 10M, stop there."
<spiv> But it would take a bit of work to make bzrlib support that (especially if the IO is being done by another lib like dulwich), whereas "fetch another 1000 mainline revs" is pretty easy with bzr.
<Lord-Readman> hopefully today will be the day the import que is nearly caute up
<Lord-Readman> jtv, I am now 4761st place in the que
<Lord-Readman> for my 2nd of March imports
<jtv> Lord-Readman: and you were about 15,000th, IIRC
<Lord-Readman> Lauchpad is only importing around 14 a minute
<jtv> Lord-Readman: it can vary a lot
<jelmer> wgrant, soren: it isn't 1000 mainline revisions but rather 1k revisions in total
<wgrant> jelmer: That's what I initially thought. But how do you explain those numbers in the two logs?
<jelmer> wgrant: the "finding revisions to fetch" step is walking over all of the objects in the received git pack
<cjwatson> I'm trying to work out what's going on with a code import page
<cjwatson> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/openssh/main is marked as failing; but it's just timing out intermittently, so it should be safe to try it again
<cjwatson> I don't have my normal browser open at the moment, so I went to that page in w3m
<cjwatson> and noticed a "Try Again" link, which is great; however, it requires JavaScript
<cjwatson> to save booting up a full graphical browser, since I'm about to reboot to test something else anyway, I went to the same page on my N900
<cjwatson> but there, I don't see the "Try Again" link; I looked at the page source and it just isn't there at all.  What's going on?
<cjwatson> I'm logged into edge (as far as I can tell) on both browsers
<danilos> cjwatson, is N900 using a webkit-based browser or gecko-based browser? (there are known problems with CSS for webkit, though usually only for standalone icons in empty SPANs)
<danilos> cjwatson, oh, and if it's not in the source, then that's not it, sorry
<cjwatson> right, it isn't
<cjwatson> I think it's gecko
<danilos> cjwatson, I see it in both firefox and epiphany (webkit), can you please file a bug if you are absolutely certain you are logged in, and if you want I can re-try it for you now
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/388870/ - diff in page source
<cjwatson> the whitespace differences might just be some kind of preprocessing in the browser, not too worried about that
<cjwatson> argh, that shows not logged in
<cjwatson> damnit, I swear I was
<cjwatson> sorry, I was obviously just bitten by edge.launchpad.net vs. code.edge.launchpad.net or something
<danilos> cjwatson, interesting things happen when you log in to just launchpad.net and it throws you onto edge.launchpad.net unlogged, perhaps that's it?
<cjwatson> there we go, I got the try again link this time.  sorry to disturb
<cjwatson> yes, that's possible
<danilos> cjwatson, no worries, glad it's resolved
<kirkland> how do i show all the packages a given team i'm on is subscribed to?
<jml> kirkland, I don't think there is a way to do that at the moment.
<kirkland> jml: really?
<wgrant> kirkland: https://launchpad.net/~someteam/+packagereport
<wgrant> One of the most unloved pages in the world.
<wgrant> Er, +packages
<wgrant> Erm, no, not that one.
<wgrant> It's there /somewhere/.
<kirkland> wgrant: hrm, that's not it
<wgrant> +packagebugs
<wgrant> That's it.
<wgrant> It's a listing of all subscribed packages with bug counts.
<kirkland> wgrant: perfect!
<kirkland> wgrant: now let's get that linked to the team's main page :-)
<kirkland> wgrant: cause i swear i've seen this before, but never can find it when i need it :-)
<jml> kirkland, "Bugs" -> "Show package report"
<wgrant> kirkland: It's linked from the bottom of the actions portlet on the Bugs page.
<wgrant> Yeah, that.
<jml> kirkland, it's the worst titled link I've seen on Launchpad for a while
<kirkland> jml: eww, yeah, sure enough
<kirkland> jml: there it is
<kirkland> jml: actually clicked every link on that page, except for that one :-)
<kirkland> jml: "List Subscribed Packages" was what i was looking for
<kirkland> jml: you mind if i file a patch/bug with that change?
<jml> kirkland, not at all.
<jml> kirkland, in fact, I'd be honored.
<kirkland> jml: :-)  i'm on it
<Kangarooo> how can i make changes in some project?
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source:
<kirkland> jml: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/532624
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532624 in launchpad ""Show package report" is highly non-intuitive" [Undecided,In progress]
<kirkland> jml: branch linked
<james_w> leonardr: hi, does CHR do code import approvals?
<leonardr> james_w, yes
<james_w> leonardr: great, I'm working with someone who put some in the queue last night
<james_w> no rush, I just wanted to ensure that they were part of a daily task and I didn't need to ask one of the code team
<leonardr> james_w: what were the projects? i see 7 in the queue
<james_w> probably those 7 then
<james_w> his are all mono-relatd
<leonardr> james_w: these are all separate projects? i see a top-level Changelog
<rzr> hi
<james_w> leonardr: there is one in each directory as well
<james_w> I found it odd too
<rzr> i am looking for the page that search for a package in existing ppa's , can you help  ?
<leonardr> james_w: ok, i just want to make sure i'm not missing something
<leonardr> rzr: i can help, but i don't know the answer right away, so it will take a while to find out
<wgrant> rzr: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<leonardr> wgrant: thanks
<rzr> wgrant: thx
<rzr> that's what i wanted :)
<rzr> maybe a 00index file would help on ppa.l.n
<leonardr> james_w: it really looks like all those modules are part of a single larger project--there are single top-level directories for 'tests' and 'build'
<leonardr> can you ask the person who put them in the queue if they really want all these things imported as separate projects and not to import the top-level directory?
<james_w> yeah, but there's a e.g. a configure.ac in http://anonsvn.mono-project.com/viewvc/trunk/uia2atk/UIAutomation/
<james_w> I did
<james_w> that's the way he said it should be done
<leonardr> james_w: i approved one that was clearly a separate project. for the others, i'm going to wait for mwhudson or rockstar to show up and issue a ruling
<james_w> thanks leonardr
<jcastro> deryck: heh ok, so hiding fixed bugs it is!
<deryck> jcastro, is that ok with you?  I didn't mean to overstep. :)  I assumed you weren't passionate about it since you didn't weigh in yet. :-)
<deryck> and based on our convesation yesterday, too.
<micahg> jcastro: deryck: BTW, wouldn't it be better for upstreams to show the patches in the packages themselves and not the bug patches?
<deryck> micahg, yeah, that's the end goal certainly.  this was a first pass at making patch reporting and handling better on lp, working with what is there already.
<micahg> deryck: ah, ok
<jcastro> micahg: yeah it would be nice to do every distro series
<leonardr> rockstar, i have a question about some pending code import requests
<rockstar> leonardr, fire away.
<leonardr> rockstar: check out the queue
<rockstar> leonardr, can you give me a link?
<leonardr> rockstar:https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+code-imports?field.status=NEW
<rockstar> (I'm still kinda booting for the day)
<leonardr> all 5 of those projects are subdirectories of http://anonsvn.mono-project.com/source/trunk/uia2atk/
<rockstar> leonardr, okay.
<leonardr> the person who submitted the imports says they are all separate projects
<leonardr> i'm not sure if we would consider them separate projects given that there does seem to be some unifying code in the parent directory
<rockstar> leonardr, approve 'em.
<leonardr> ok
<rockstar> leonardr, the reason we had the "only trunk" rule was because of cscvs.  Now that we're using bzr-svn by default, it's not really a problem, so we can be more lax about it.
<leonardr> rockstar: ok, i'm going to change https://dev.launchpad.net/ReviewingCodeImports
<leonardr> it thinks we don't have bzr-svn yet
<leonardr> actually would you look that page over and tell me if i can change the 'mainline development branch' rule to say it only applies to cvs now?
<rockstar> leonardr, I don't think we have made anything official yet, but when we do, we should update it.
<leonardr> rockstar: ok
<sitsofe> Could someone unsubscribe a user from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/490946 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490946 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945gme] Xorg hardware-specific on Delll Mini 9 Inspiron 910 : playback choppy with H264" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BlackZ> sitsofe: why?
<sitsofe> BlackZ: sounds like they don't know how to unsubscribe
<BlackZ> sitsofe: which one?
<sitsofe> BlackZ: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/490946/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490946 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945gme] Xorg hardware-specific on Delll Mini 9 Inspiron 910 : playback choppy with H264" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BlackZ> sitsofe: he should unsubscribe him from xserver-xorg-video-intel, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<BlackZ> he's subscribed to xserver-xorg-video-intel bug mail
<intellectronica> sitsofe: maybe try to contact the user on irc or email and explain to him how to unsubscribe? that way he's less likely to end up subscribing to something by mistake again.
<sitsofe> intellectronica: I'll just avoid writing a comment in that bug report :) I'm just trying to be helpful
<BlackZ> sitsofe: yes, better so
<sitsofe> BlackZ: fair enough. I don't have the time to chase it up further
<intellectronica> sitsofe: yes, i'm not suggesting you reply by adding a comment to the bug. you can try and find him on irc on send him an email directly
<BlackZ> yes, I quote intellectronica: those are the best ways to contact him and explain how to unsubscribe
<M7S> Hi, I have a problem. I don't get any e-mail answer when I try to upload files to my ppa. dput tells me I've signed the files correctly, my sign key is added to my account and I've signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<bigjools> check that you're signing with the same key
<M7S> Checked.
<bigjools> what's your LP account name?
<M7S> Matias Särs
<M7S> msevens
<bigjools> ok let me check the logs
<bigjools> what time did you upload?
<M7S> last one, just a couple of minutes ago, first one about ten hours ago.
<bigjools> an never mind I found it
<bigjools> M7S: something went bang in the upload processor unfortunately, I need to dig deeper
<M7S> ok
<M7S> If it makes any difference, I'm far from certain that the build should be succesful. I'm very new to packaging, I just tried to put something together, since the guy who usually maintains the ppa for me has disappeared.
<bigjools> well the upload process should still not crash :)
<M7S> not even if you leave the debian/rules file empty, i hope? ;)
<bigjools> heh
<bigjools> M7S: "Unable to find mandatory field 'binary' in the changes file."
<M7S> bigjools: Ok, what does that mean?
<Tarciso>  /j #ubuntu-marketing
<davmor2> hey guys any idea why I can't add or assign a bug to light-themes?
<ripps> Does anybody know if the new light-themes have development branch in Launchpad?
<davmor2> ripps: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes they got this
<ripps> davmor2: isn't that just a package branch, not a development, or is ubuntu doing them as one and the same?
<davmor2> ripps: no idea
<stani> how can i unsubscribe a team from bug reports?
<stani> never mind i found it already
<Andre_Gondim> (Error ID: OOPS-1525L3243) when I try https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+templates
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1525L3243
<stani> how can i give other people permissions to change priority of bugs without creating a team?
<Lord-Readman> Hello
<Lord-Readman> what server is launchpad on? one? more than one?
<Lord-Readman> who can give details?
<BlackZ> stani: the proprity of the bugs are managed by the ubuntu-bugcontrol team, for know how to get involved, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<BlackZ> stani: if you're already member of ubuntu-bugcontrol team you can't give permission to other people for change the bugs priority, btw read the page I have linked
<BlackZ> you can't give permission to other people for change the bugs priority <- if you aren't admin
<BlackZ> Lord-Readman: why do you want to know this?
<Lord-Readman> Because of a large import my import has been in a que for 4 whole days
<Lord-Readman> and its still not done, so i just wanted to know how launchpad ran, what it ran on, if its just one box, and where its hosted, depending on this information, I could then go further, make a donation, make a donation of hardware etc etc
<BlackZ> Lord-Readman: launchpad is offered by canonical, and it's runned under various servers
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source:
<wgrant> Lord-Readman: Launchpad runs on quite a number of servers.
<wgrant> But the translations queue was huge.
<Kangarooo> hello what time its now in ur place? i have many questions so if its not morning or day then ill ask after 10h
<wgrant> Kangarooo: Launchpad developers are all over the world.
<Kangarooo> ok well. then how can i make changes in some project? theres https://launchpad.net/pastebinit and i want to change its help files witch comes from pastebinit -h . how can i connect to launchpad to start changing that? im totally newb but what ill learn ill make video and teach others in my loco team witch later ill make very active
<Kangarooo> ok so i come after 10h back ?
<sigmonsays> website tells me to come here cause the pages won't load and error out
<sigmonsays> anyone able to load http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mgiuca/fuse-python-docs/trunk/annotate/head%3A/templatefs.py
<wgrant> mbarnett: ^^
<wgrant> Hm, it's working now, at least sometimes.
<wgrant> But it was 502ing on various branches.
<sigmonsays> as in 404's ? =P
<sigmonsays> I see 404's and the irc message
<sigmonsays> i'll just try later
<wgrant> sigmonsays: It's working for me after a few refreshes most of the time.
<sigmonsays> lucky you.
<sigmonsays> vegas?
<wgrant> Any other LOSAs around?
<mbarnett> i can hit that, wgrant
<wgrant> mbarnett: Thanks.
<mbarnett> np
<wgrant> mbarnett: Looks happier now. Thanks.
<mbarnett> np
<wgrant> sigmonsays: Is it working for you now?
<sigmonsays> everyonce in a while -- I think it's just the website. I can clone fine if I go to the main project
<wgrant> Yes, it's only the browser that is occasionally unreliable.
#launchpad 2010-03-06
<aspidites> is there something special i need to do to actually start getting karma for committing code?
<aspidites> every time i do my name shows on the commit, but it isn't hyperlinked, and nothing shows up in karma
<wgrant> aspidites: bzr whoami "First Last <email@address>"
<wgrant> Also note that branch karma is only calculated once a day.
<wgrant> But if it's a project branch and it's linking your commits to you properly, you'll start getting karma.
<idnar> rockstar: what happened to bzr-autoreview?
<rockstar> idnar, it's part of bzr-launchpadplus now.
<rockstar> In fact, it's the only plugin of bzr-launchpadplus currently.
<idnar> ooh, okay
<issyl0> Hi there.  I'm just wondering why bugs I report get automatically set to private?  Surely that defeats the point of reporting a bug if no-one can see it's there?  I just had to change the latest one to public.  I am using Launchpad Beta, is this why, is this a new feature?
<wgrant> issyl0: Some (normally proprietary) projects are configured to have bugs reported private by default.
<wgrant> In that case the relevant team will automatically be subscribed to the bug.
<issyl0> wgrant: ah, OK.  Well this was a bug about gwibber.  Does it matter I've made it public?
<issyl0> Thanks.
<wgrant> issyl0: You didn't click the "This bug is a security vulnerability" checkbox?
<issyl0> I did not.
<wgrant> Hmm. Odd.
<orion_SuN> ppa for last stable kernel os kubuntu 9.10 ???
<wgrant> orion_SuN: You might want to ask in #ubuntu.
<willwill> hello. is there any launchpadlib for debian lenny?
<willwill> eh, i mean launchpadlib deb
<Guest87422> I have a persistent problem trying to view a diff for revision. THe site instructs me to report it here. https://code.launchpad.net/~deejay1/sshsplit/i18n-support/+merge/20804/+preview-diff/+files/preview.diff
<willwill> OK. I figured out how to install launchpadlib. Now is there any API for translations?
<apachelogger> can one change a bug status via a mail?
<apachelogger> nvm :)
<joh> How often are the template for translations updated given that I've set up automatic synchronization from a branch?
<joh> Is template importing broken atm?
 * joh wonders why translation template imports in launchpad are so slow.
<Kangarooo> how can i make changes in some project? theres https://launchpad.net/pastebinit and i want to change its help files witch comes from pastebinit -h . how can i connect to launchpad to start changing that? im totally newb but what ill learn ill make video and teach others in my loco team witch later ill make very active
<joh> Kangarooo: Check https://code.launchpad.net/pastebinit
<joh> Any LP admins around? Is automatic translation template import broken?
<crimsun> OOPS-1526EA787
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1526EA787
<sinzui> crimsun: it is a timeout because it took too long to convert every message in the bug into a question message. This is a known bug. We need to consider sending messages out-of-proc to combine all the messages into that are sent to each user.
<crimsun> sinzui: ok, thanks. I'll work around that for now.
<Engineer_Abdalla> hi guys. i have a problem in bzr push command any one can help ?
<Engineer_Abdalla> hello any one herer
<wgrant> Engineer_Abdalla: Ask your question, and somebody will respond if they know the answer.
<Engineer_Abdalla> i`m getting authentication failure during bzr push command as following:
<Engineer_Abdalla> The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.90.11)' can't be established.
<Engineer_Abdalla> RSA key fingerprint is 9d:39:3a:63:b1:a5:6f:c4:44:67:53:49:2e:ee:fc:89.
<Engineer_Abdalla> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<Engineer_Abdalla> Warning: Permanently added 'bazaar.launchpad.net,91.189.90.11' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<Engineer_Abdalla> Permission denied (publickey).
<Engineer_Abdalla> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<BlackZ> Engineer_Abdalla: please use pastebin for long output(s)
<Engineer_Abdalla> i`m sorry..i`m new here http://pastebin.com/1ZYPFmrR
<BlackZ> Engineer_Abdalla: no worries
<BlackZ> Engineer_Abdalla: did you bzr launchpad-login yourusername ?
<Engineer_Abdalla> BlackZ: I did now and there was a change to http://pastebin.com/FJCeG4MT
<geser> do you use the same SSH key you added to your LP account?
<BlackZ> Engineer_Abdalla: seems you're trying to use bzr+ssh but the key you're using isn't recorded in launchpad
<BlackZ> Engineer_Abdalla: please add the key(s) and re-try
<Engineer_Abdalla> i`m newbie in this world ..could u tell how to add the key :)
<BlackZ> Engineer_Abdalla: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<BlackZ> Engineer_Abdalla: read there and if you have got any question, don't hesitate to ask
<Engineer_Abdalla> thx
<Engineer_Abdalla> thx guys it works fine now
#launchpad 2010-03-07
<Some_Person> How much space does a pbuilder thingy take?
<nigelb> Some_Person: depends on what you do with it
<Some_Person> the base image, i mean
<Some_Person> This machine has limited HD space, so I need to knwo
<Some_Person> s/knwo/know
<nigelb> hold on, lemme check mine
<keithy> hi, anyone here can talk about licencing of a project (again)
<nigelb> Some_Person: mine seems to take around 100 MB
<keithy> my emails to support have been ignored it seems
<nigelb> keithy: want to talk to an LP admin?
<keithy> that'll do
<Some_Person> nigelb: It'll be a tight squeeze, but I think it'll fit
<wgrant> keithy: The European or American working week is a much much better time.
<nigelb> keithy: yeah, monday to friday EU time will have better luck
<Some_Person> How can I screw the pbuilder stuff from my system when I'm done?
<nigelb> Some_Person: donno what you mean + this is the wrong place for this discussion I think
<Some_Person> nigelb: What is the right place?
<nigelb> wgrant: #ubuntu-motu would be beter?
<Some_Person> And what I mean is, how can I get rid of this 100MB image when I'm done?
<Some_Person> What's #ubuntu-motu?
<nigelb> Some_Person: I'm not sure how to remove the basefile other than to remove pbuilder.  we generally dont need that feature
<wgrant> #ubuntu-motu is probably better, yes.
<nigelb> Some_Person: join #ubuntu-motu channel and ask there, a lot more experts will be around
<Some_Person> What is "motu"?
<nigelb> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Some_Person> It said my package was building now, but a minute later it says it'll start building in an hour
<wgrant> Some_Person: Are you sure you weren't looking at different architectures?
<Some_Person> No, I just refreshed the page
<Some_Person> Now it says it's building again, though on a different builder
<Some_Person> It's a really fishy package, so I want to make sure it builds and works properly
<wgrant> Some_Person: Link to the build?
<Some_Person> it's finished building now
<micahg> are we allowed to make our ubuntu.com addresses default on LP yet?
<rww> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/5292 is still open, so I'd guess not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5292 in launchpad-foundations "People setting preferred contact address to @ubuntu.com" [Medium,Triaged]
<micahg> rww: so, is that the same as having bugmail coming from the ubuntu.com address?
 * micahg subscribes to that bug
<rww> micahg: i think so
<micahg> rww: so I'm wondering how people do it now
<rww> micahg: example?
<micahg> rww: PM?
<persia> micahg: The reason it works for me is very old and historical, and predates that bug by a long time.
<micahg> persia: you were going to be one of my examples :)
<persia> (and happens to be different than the other reason it works for certain people)
<micahg> k
<persia> Basically, there are some folk who have @ubuntu.com not related to launchpad (for historical reasons), and there are some folk who have @ubuntu.com cowboyed in during early days of integration with launchpad, and it works for them, but it doesn't work for new folk since the improved launchpad integration.
<persia> That's theoretically fixable, but hard, and making it work the way it works for either of the first two classes of people is just broken.
<persia> (hence the bug)
<micahg> rww: nm
<persia> micahg: Sorry to disrupt your PM: I just don't think there's anything there which isn't public (the former case can be understood by reviewing MX records, and the latter case (mine) are a set of known exceptions and workarounds).
<micahg> persia: I cancelled the PM request
<persia> hence my apology :)
<micahg> persia: I asked for a PM because I wasn't sure if people were doing stuff wrong and didn't want to "out" them in public :)
<persia> I don't think any of the individuals did anything wrong.
<micahg> persia: right, but I didn't know that when I started asking...
<persia> The issue with namespace collision on the mailserver is long-standing, and awkward to address.
<persia> The few of us who have hand-entered aliases from the beginning of the LP integration stuff are just acceidents of timing.
<persia> A real fix to the bug is to be able to separate target address from preferred address in LP.
<persia> And then to notify all the special cases that they need to set things properly.
<persia> And then set up a new mailserver, have it pull from the new LP stuff, and then change MX records.
<persia> That's hard, and it's questionable whether it's worth it.
<persia> (especially because there are a few hundred special cases)
<wgrant> persia: Are the special cases those Canonical employees with canonical.com aliases that happen to work on ubuntu.com too?
<persia> wgrant: Not all of them.  There are two classes of special case.
<wgrant> Well, yes, I meant the big one.
<persia> wgrant: So, there's the @canonical.com @ubuntu.com thing (some of which I believe was addressed about 18 months ago, but I'm not sure).
<persia> Yeah, the majority are probably those.
<persia> But also there are folk (like me) that ended up with hardcoded aliases to work around bugs with the LP integration back in the early days.
<wgrant> Ah.
<persia> So in the beginning there was a big aliases table, and new members got added there.
<persia> Then we wanted to use LP more, and sometimes that worked, and sometimes it didn't.
<wgrant> Anyway, it's not actually much to do with LP -- IS handles it.
<persia> And now LP mostly just works, so nobody gets added to the aliases table anymore.
<persia> Well, there's a few bugs in IS, but the bug in LP is that it doesn't differentiate "preferred address" from "alias target address", making the bugs in IS hard to fix.
<wgrant> LP doesn't know about aliases.
<persia> Right.
<persia> It would have to grow that as an attribute to fix the IS stuff.
<persia> Without that attribute, it requires additions to the aliases table, which are currently (partially) automated based on LP preferred address (as I understand it: I'm not privy to the code)
<wgrant> Alternatively the IS thing could be replaced with a simple webapp authenticating against LP and checking ~ubuntumembers membership.
<persia> Indeed.  That's probably better than trying to force LP to do it.
<wgrant> Now that authentication and membership verification against LP is easy, that is probably the way to do it. Plus it could be decoupled from the LP username, which is probably a good thing.
<persia> So user@ubuntu.com wouldn't necessarily be lpnet/people/user ?
<persia> I suppose it isn't always now do to how the mailserver works anyway.
<wgrant> It could be implementable like that if so desired.
<persia> s/do/due/
<persia> That sounds like an excellent suggestion, except that I'm unsure IS is likely to develop such a webapp.
<persia> But I'm now convinced this isn't an LP bug.
 * persia updates the bug based on this discussion
<persia> I've bumped into a bug: if a bug (e.g. bug #410028) has nominations for releases against multiple tasks, I don't seem to be able to approve one without leaving the other unapproved.  Does anyone happen to know if this is already filed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410028 in openobject-client-kde "Add view buttons" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410028
<persia> Err, that was supposed to be 401028, but I'm guessing nobody heard of this before anyway.
<persia> Filing now.
 * persia should trust the find-similar-bug algorithm more: it's bug #271697
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271697 in malone "Javascript for approving / declining nominations is confusing " [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271697
<wgrant> persia: You mean that you can't accept nominations for different source packages separately?
<persia> Yeah.
<wgrant> Bug #11195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 11195 in linux-source-2.6.15 "ripping from CD-ROM non-functional" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11195
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> Bug #110195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 110195 in malone "Nomination for a release on one source package shouldn't affect any others" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110195
<wgrant> I filed it about 3 years ago.
<persia> Is 271697 a dup, or just an expression of 110195 also in javascript?
<wgrant> They are separate.
<wgrant> Although fixing 110195 will probably fix 271697, since the nomination objects will be distinct.
<wgrant> But 271697 could be fixed independently.
<p_masho> anyone here who can help a newbie. I want to "upload" around 300+ debs.
<p_masho> Its for the flightgear project. There are over 300+ aircraft, which are just a bunch of files (images/xml) in a directory.
<persia> p_masho: Why do you need that in 300 different packages?
<p_masho> each aircradt needs to have its own ppa, they average around 10meg each..
<p_masho> just realised I cant do this anyway.. after rtfm ing ;-(
<persia> heh.
<wgrant> Why can't you?
<persia> Packages like that are trivial to do, but often need a lot of consideration.
<p_masho> wats a pain in the ass is the updates
<p_masho> ats them moment its (once in a blue moon ) >> "cvs co " (yes cvs).. >> scan dir for updates >>  make tarball >> upload tarball.. to ftp site >> mirrored
<askhl> Hi.  I have a couple of different PPA packages which I would like to make available for different Ubuntu series.  One package contains only data and is quite universal, but depends on less universal packages.  Do I really have to make copies of this package for each series?
<geser> askhl: is the data package build from its own source package?
<askhl> geser: yes it is.  Also I wrote something wrong: it doesn't depend on anything - other packages depend on *it*.  Sorry
<geser> depending on the packages you have (if they need a rebuild or not) it might be enough to copy them (through the web UI) to the other release
<geser> for a data package copying should be enough
<askhl> The data package is 20MB, so I would rather avoid that
<geser> avoid the copying?
<geser> without a copy it won't get published for the other release, I assume that this won't use any additional space in your PPA
<askhl> So copying for different releases doesn't count against the PPA size limit?
<askhl> Anyway, I'll just create copies if that's what it takes, whether or not it takes some space.
<geser> I'm not sure, but as you re-use the same files and as they even stay in the same location I doubt it
<askhl> Okay, that makes sense.  If I need to update the data package, though, what is the procedure?  Update the newest and then copy to other releases, or update each one individually?
<askhl> I guess I should try to find these things in the Ubuntu or Debian packaging guides
<askhl> I'll browse the documentation for further information.  But I'll make copies to support different series in any case.  Thanks a lot for the help, geser.
<d34df00d> Hi!
<d34df00d> Are there any plans for supporting TS (Qt Linguist) translation files in Launchpad?
<d34df00d> I've googled a bit and only found recommendations to use translation-toolkit.
<d34df00d> Also, there is an open wishlist bug on the tracker starting back from 2006, but it is quite inactive, and it is neither accepted nor rejected.
<d34df00d> Converting to and from PO is a solution, but it is seems more like a workaround, and this way one would need to upload files manually.
<d34df00d> Or keep the POs (which are, in fact, duplicates) in Bazaar repo.
<rdz> hi all. i have a question regarding deb packaging for my PPA. is this the right channel to ask?
<geser> yes
<rdz> i try to build a binary package from the sources by doing: 'sudo pbuilder build ../gavl_1.2.0pre1-1.dsc'. it stops with this error: "make: dh_testdir: Command not found" . however, 'dh_testdir' exists (debhelper is installed). how comes that fakeroot does not seem to find the dh_testdir command?
<geser> pbuilder uses a clean and bare chroot for building. if you need any special package during build (like debhelper) you need to specify it in Build-Depends
<geser> in debian/control
<rdz> geser, thanks
<rdz> geser, am i right in thinking, that i should adapt <source-directory>/debian/control ? i added 'debhelper' there ('doxygen' was alreaday there), but when executing the 'pbuilder build' command, i see that it is still only installing 'doxygen', but not 'debhelper'. sorry for the noobish questions
<rdz> that is the complete output:  http://pastebin.ca/1827292
<geser> rdz: did you recreate the source package (debuild -S) after you changed debian/control?
<rdz> geser, thanks.. yeah, i got it in the meantime
<rdz> geser, now i am stuck at another issue:  http://pastebin.ca/1827344. there seems some problem with the debian/rules file
<rdz> this is the 'clean' section of debian/rules: http://pastebin.ca/1827345
<rdz> now, after i performed './autogen.sh' before doing 'debuild -S', it seems to work. does this mean i should add the './autogen.sh' command add to debian/rules?
<rdz> or is the usual way to prepare a package to bring it into a state ready for doing ./configure ?
<rdz> I just uploaded my first source package to my PPA. Will I just have to wait until I see it appear?
<mwhudson> rdz: you should get an accepted mail within 5 minutes
<askhl> Say, if you 'import' a translation in Launchpad, what happens if the msgids are not the same?
<askhl> Presumably it is strictly required when 'importing' as well as when 'uploading' that the po-file in question actually contains exactly the same msgids.
<rdz> mwhuds ah.. i see.. it was not accepted .. thanks
<rdz>  "i386   - Pending publication": Am I required to publish this package? or do I simply need to wait?
<rdz> If it requires me doing something, what shall i do?
<rdz> ah.. i had simply to wait
<rdz> :-)
<blueyed> Is OOPS-1527L2262 because somebody changed the package while I was typing for minutes on a comment which appears to be lost now?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1527L2262
<lifeless> blueyed: huh, that oops itself oopses
<blueyed> OOPS-1527L2276 also?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1527L2276
<thumper> morning
<lifeless> blueyed: that one isn't replicated yet
<blueyed> lifeless: then it's probably no error.. ;) - btw: another case of the comments/data being eaten. I really get to the habit of copying the most important fields to the clipboard before submitting something on LP. Chromium does not refill the form elements when going back.
<lifeless> blueyed: file a bug ?
<lifeless> [on chromium]
<blueyed> I guess it's rather related to cache headers/ssl which prevents this. could be the case with FF, too.
<lifeless> blueyed: filing a bug means  it might get fixed.
<blueyed> I would bet that there's a bug filed for both LP and Chrome already. and yes, it might get fixed.
<lifeless> shrug
<lifeless> up to you, I wouldn't bet anything on that bet
<rdz> hi all. i added a package to my ppa which has version 1.2.0pre1-1. ubuntu repos have version 1.1.0-2. although i added my ppa to the sources, aptitude still wants to install ubuntu's version. how are versions compared? do i have to specify the package at a different location as well (beside debian/control)=
<rdz> ?
<geser> rdz: have you run "aptitude update" after you added your PPA?
<rdz> geser, i did
<geser> what's the package name?
<rdz> libgavl1
<Some_Person> I have a 75MB package in my PPA. I need to get my debian folder out of the package but do not want to download 75MB because of my slow connection. Anything I can do?
<geser> Some_Person: if it's a non-native package and the upstream tarball didn't contain the debian dir, then downloading the diff.gz is enough
<Some_Person> Package has a completely different rules file than the one upstream due to changes since that version
<geser> rdz: does "apt-cache policy" list your PPA?
<Some_Person> Also, wouldn't the diff.gz only give me changes since the last version uploaded?
<rdz> geser, no, it doesn't
<geser> the diff.gz contains all differences compared to the upstream tarball (like e.g. a debian directory or patches)
<Some_Person> There have been numerous changes since upstream
<Some_Person> upstream package is 2 years old, lots of development since then
<geser> rdz: then you probably didn't add your PPA correctly. how did you do it?
<geser> then the .diff.gz will contain all those changes (if they aren't part of the .orig.tar.gz)
<rdz> geser, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:reduzierer/rdz-pd-extra+deps
<rdz> geser, when adding the ppa the traditional way (adding to /etc/apt/sources.list manually, adding the key manually) it works
<rdz> although it did not work before, my ppa was listed by the software-properties-gtk gui program
<rdz> geser, thanks for your help
<rdz> i have troubles finding the information: how can i tell the ppa to compile for many supported distros?
<geser> you need to re-upload for each release you want to support (and update the version and distribution field in the changelog)
<rdz> geser, i see. why does the verion also need to be updated?
<rdz> *version
<geser> because you can upload a version only once (and because all files for a package are stored together and the version is part of the filename)
<rdz> hm..how do you call the different versions then (that are actually the same)?
<rdz> sorry for the noobish questions...
<geser> you can just append e.g. ~karmic or ~jaunty to your version string. that's enough to make the different
<rdz> geser, thanks
<poolie> hi thumper - which bug has >1000 subscribers?
<poolie> oh nm, i can find out
<poolie> OOPS-1526ED777
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1526ED777
<poolie> bug 1 of course
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<poolie> jeez, why would someone want to subscribe to that?
<idnar> I was just thinking the same thing
<poolie> lifeless, btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/534066 broke hydrazine bugclient fairly completely :-/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534066 in malone "can't update bugtask importance via api" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> poolie: ugh
<wgrant> I wonder if it's the heat bug.
<wgrant> But it seems unlikely that that would fail every time.
#launchpad 2011-02-28
<c2tarun> how can I check how many bugs I fixed on launchpad website?
<tsimpson> c2tarun: maybe go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me/+bugs?advanced=1 and search for fix released/committed bugs assigned to you?
<artfwo> but this way you won't see any bugs with the MOTU workflow, as they're assigned to a sponsor
<wgrant> That sounds like a bug in the MOTU workflow. :/
<artfwo> it's possible to see one's uploads in another launchpad page anyway :)
<tcr> Hey there! What is the proper channel to report abuse? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/slime/+bug/665369)
<spiv> This is the best IRC channel, but filing a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad is best if you don't get a swift response here (it depends on who is awake).
<tcr> Thanks I will wait first then. :-)
<nawk> are all my projects that I start/maintain have to be public?
<maxb> nawk: Launchpad is a free service for public open-source projects. It is possible to purchase commercial subscriptions for private projects.
<zyga> hi,  could someone please have a look at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573447/ and tell my why the upload was rejected?
<james_w> zyga, you need to build with -sa
<james_w> to tell it to include the orig.tar.gz in the upload
<zyga> james_w, hmm, why is -sa required, I'm using bzr bd to build a package in merge mode, the .orig.tar.gz was present when I built ~zyga1, now with ~zyga2 (it was still present and identical according to both .dsc) I got this error
<zyga> james_w, I'm sure it's a beginner's mistake here
<james_w> zyga, what it uses during build and what it uploads aren't necessarily the same thing
<zyga> james_w, I did both uploads with dput ppa:zkrynicki/lava
<zyga> james_w, so I should retry the build with bzr bd -sa?
<lool> james_w: Oy; per http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/flash-kernel.html#2011-02-24 20:35:38.126109 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/udd/+bug/714622 would you mind issuing a requeue_package.py --full flash-kernel on UDD?
<exarkun> I would like to stop getting email about things like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/twisted/+bug/725384
<lool> james_w: or if it's the wrong place/person to ask, please redirect me  :-)
<james_w> lool, done, sorry I didn't tell you
<lool> james_w: thanks
<mdeslaur> I'm using launchpadlib to pull URLs from a PPA, and I'm getting "https://staging.launchpad.net" URLs while the same code for a different person is getting "https://launchpad.net" URLs
<mdeslaur> what could be different for me? I'm not quite sure where to look
<lool> james_w: Hmm AssertionError: repository.user_url 'bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/flash-kernel/maverick-201102281451/' does not match URL from server response ('bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/flash-kernel/natty/' + '')
<bigjools> mdeslaur: one of you is connecting to staging I presume
<james_w> lool, -> #bzr I think
<mdeslaur> bigjools: yes, but we're both using the same app to do it...
<bigjools> mdeslaur: are you both on the same launchpadlib?
<mdeslaur> bigjools: ah, good question
<mdeslaur> bigjools: yep, both the same version
<mdeslaur> hmm...weird
<bigjools> mdeslaur: the only thing I can think of is that one of you is using the default system to connect to and the other is setting it to production
<bigjools> the default is staging (but that's changing to no default soon I think)
<mdeslaur> bigjools: we're both using LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT
<bigjools> mdeslaur: use 'production'
<mdeslaur> bigjools: what's the difference?
<bigjools> IIRC LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT is getting deprecated
<bigjools> 'production' will definitely DTRT
<mdeslaur> bigjools: 'production' didn't change
<mdeslaur> bigjools: it's still returning "staging" URLs
<bigjools> weird
<bigjools> leonardr, any ideas? ^
<leonardr> mdeslaur: sorry, i missed the first part. but LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT and 'production' should not be giving you staging urls
<leonardr> set this:
<leonardr> import httplib2
<leonardr> httplib2.debuglevel = 1
<leonardr> re-run the code and paste me the output
<mdeslaur> leonardr: hmm...something is wrong: send: 'GET /1.0/ HTTP/1.1\r\nHost: api.staging.launchpad.net\r\n
<mdeslaur> let me poke around a bit more
<leonardr> mdeslaur: i suggest putting a breakpoint in lookup_service_root (launchpadlib.uris)
<vokoda> hi, I'm using the trac-launchpad-migrator. each launchpad bug comment has a sender with three attributes: username, email and text - is the text attribute the displayed name for each comment? and is its value arbitrary?
<mdeslaur> leonardr: wow, lookup_service_root is getting "https://api.staging.launchpad.net/"...
<leonardr> what are you passing into it?
<mdeslaur> launchpad = Launchpad(credentials, 'production', cachedir)
<leonardr> i don't know if this is the problem, but the arguments to the Launchpad constructor have changed
<leonardr> you should make cachedir a keyword argument launchpadlib_dir
<mdeslaur> ah, let me specify them
<leonardr> but more generally, you should use login_with if you can
<leonardr> so that you can take advantage of the site-wide credential
<leonardr> er, desktop-wide
<mdeslaur> leonardr: ah, there we go...that solved it...thanks!
<leonardr> mdeslaur: can you try switching to login_with and let me know if you have problems?
<mdeslaur> leonardr: I want it to store this particular credential in a specific file, and not in the default gnome-keyring location
<mdeslaur> leonardr: is that possible with login_with?
<mdeslaur> leonardr: ah, I see that it is...ok, I'll switch to that
<leonardr> mdeslaur: your script is running as a cronjob?
<mdeslaur> leonardr: is login_with backwards compatible with lucid?
<mdeslaur> leonardr: it may be running on machines that don't have X
<leonardr> mdeslaur: the python-keyring module will fall back to an encrypted file on disk if neither the gnome keyring nor kde wallet is present
<leonardr> the tricky part is if there's no one around to open the keyring/decrypt the file
<mdeslaur> leonardr: ok, I'll look into changing it
<leonardr> mdeslaur: i think login_with is backwards compatible with lucid in non-weird cases
<leonardr> and i've never seen a case i would consider weird enough to break the compatibility
<leonardr> but, i could be wrong
<mdeslaur> leonardr: ok, I'll look into rewriting our script using the best practices when I have some time
<mdeslaur> leonardr: thanks for your help
<leonardr> sure
<TBond> Hullo. Quick question - I'm wanting to build a package in a PPA with both lucid and maverick as target distros; Debian's documentation appears to allow a space-separated list of target distros supplied in the changelog, but I'm getting 'Unable to find distroseries' when I supply a .changes with multiple distros to my PPA. Does anyone happen to know the correct way to push a PPA to build on, in this case, both Lucid and Maverick? Thanks!
<bigjools> TBond: you can't do that with Launchpad.  You need to upload twice, or use the Copy Packages feature.
<TBond> OK - thanks bigjools.
<bigjools> np
<leonardr> tumbleweed: i fixed my other problem, and now everything works fine for me. i think `export dbus-launch` is better than `export gnome-keyring-daemon` since dbus-launch will make this work in general
<leonardr> i'm going to upgrade my netbook to natty again (i trashed it the first time) and see what i can do
<tumbleweed> leonardr: cool
<rr0hit> My university proxy does not allow tunnelling. Is there any alternative to bzr to push code to launchpad?
<bdmurray> for some reason bug 553811 has a gnome bug watch showing critical instead of normal
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 553811 in AT-SPI D-Bus "[lucid] Impossible make USB startup disk with usb-creator-gtk application, now usb-creator-gtk is unuseable my system" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553811
<lifeless> bdmurray: thats because of severity: blocker
<lifeless> bdmurray: I think
<leonardr> tumbleweed: on a brand new natty box i was able to authorize a launchpadlib script using the gnome keyring
<leonardr> this was with `export dbus-launch`
<leonardr> let me know if you have time to go into details
<RobertLaptop> I am not sure if this is the right place but how long does it take for Keys validation?
<lifeless> RobertLaptop: what do you mean?
<RobertLaptop> I uploaded my first opengpg key and added fingerprint it into launchpad.net and now it is sitting in a state of "Keys pending validation"
<tumbleweed> leonardr: been playing in a clean natty chroot. Without python-gnomekeyring, no issues. With it, it's hanging on "Waiting to hear from Launchpad"
<leonardr> tumbleweed: without python-gnomekeyring, what happens? it goes in encrypted file?
<lifeless> RobertLaptop: have you pushed the key to the keyservers?
<leonardr> "waiting to hear from launchpad" has nothing to do with how the token will be stored once we hear from launchpad, so that's odd
<tumbleweed> leonardr: it goes into ~/keyring_pass.cfg (which is not the world's best filename)
<leonardr> tumbleweed: i know, but that's a python-keyring issue, so it's not (directly) our problem
<tumbleweed> leonardr: it's plausible that it's hanging after hearing back...
<leonardr> tumbleweed: import httplib2; httplib2.debuglevel = 1
<leonardr> that will tell you
<RobertLaptop> Lifeless Yes.  I push / Sync'd the key to the keyserver.
<tumbleweed> leonardr: indeed, it has heard back, (it got a 200)
<leonardr> tumbleweed: ok, put a breakpoint and see where it hangs
<leonardr> one thing i'd like to point out is that it has already communicated with the keyring, since the keyring said 'it's not in here' earlier
<leonardr> finding the best spot for a breakpoint...
<leonardr> tumbleweed: try putting breakpoints in KeyringCredentialStore, do_save and do_load
<tumbleweed> leonardr: hanging on
<tumbleweed> > /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/keyring/backend.py(154)set_password()
<tumbleweed> -> None, None, None, None, 0, password)
<tumbleweed> as expected
<leonardr> tumbleweed: i'm not sure what you mean. set_password succeeded?
<tumbleweed> no, it never returned
<leonardr> tumbleweed:
<leonardr> 1. but keyring.get_password in do_load() did return?
<leonardr> 2. can you step into set_password and see where it hangs?
<leonardr> i have a suspicion that it thinks it's asking you to unlock the keyring
<leonardr> is it possible you don't have normal X forwarding enabled?
<tumbleweed> leonardr: 1. yes, do_load() is called before we to token authorization
<leonardr> no, that doesn't make sense... it would have asked you during do_load()
<tumbleweed> 2. I stepped in all the way, that was the last thing
<leonardr> oh, right
<tumbleweed> 1. aah, right, I didn't check the stack
<leonardr> tumbleweed: i sshed in without -X, and i 1) got the text-mode web browser problem you were complaining about, and 2) once i authorized the token, i got a PasswordSetError
<leonardr> but it didn't hang
<tumbleweed> leonardr: yeah this is a pbuilder chroot I'm in now, no ssh
<leonardr> ah
<tumbleweed> and having no text-mode browsers installed m gets around 1 quite nicely :)
<leonardr> man, i knew keyring would be trouble
<tumbleweed> heh
<tumbleweed> OTOH, having one token per machine will be awesome
<leonardr> yeah, but that's separate from keeping that token in the keyring. we could have done it in an unencrypted file
<leonardr> well, i'm going to try to figure out this PasswordSetError
<leonardr> maybe they'll turn out to be related
<tumbleweed> sounds quite possible
<leonardr> tumbleweed: are you in a situation where you could test this on a real natty installation on the actual hardware? i'd like to see if that at least works for you
<tumbleweed> leonardr: right now is a bad time, but sure
<leonardr> tumbleweed: doesn't have to be now, if you think you can make progress in another way
<leonardr> ok, if you have dbus running but x forwarding is disabled, the keyring will raise a CancelledError which will get turned into a PasswordSaveError
<tumbleweed> grrr, I had some stale environment variables leaking into that chroot.
<leonardr> i think we may end up filing a bunch of bugs against python-keyring
<tumbleweed> btw do_load is definitly returning, getting stuck in do_save
<leonardr> it's probably sendind something over the bus and hanging waiting for a response
<leonardr> which takes it into the realm of stuff we don't know about
<tumbleweed> yeah, I'm ugessing as much
<leonardr> dbus-monitor may help
<tumbleweed> yeah, lets deal with issues on real hardware first, anyway
<leonardr> tumbleweed: for the record, here's how to snoop on dbus messages
<leonardr> find the address using `echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS`
<leonardr> then in another terminal, run:
<leonardr> dbus-monitor --address [address from toher session]
<tumbleweed> method call sender=:1.3 -> dest=org.freedesktop.secrets serial=7 path=/org/freedesktop/secrets/prompt/p2; interface=org.freedesktop.Secret.Prompt; member=Prompt
<tumbleweed> well there we go
<leonardr> is that where it hangs?
<tumbleweed> yeah
<tumbleweed> I can't see a secret prompt happening in this environment
<leonardr> do other X windows pop up?
<tumbleweed> I don't have DISPLAY set
<leonardr> tumbleweed: what exactly does your setup look like? is this an ssh session without -X?
<tumbleweed> leonardr: no, that was the chroot, where it was hanging
<leonardr> ok, i don't know anything about chroots, but it looks like you are expected to set DISPLAY if you want to use X
<tumbleweed> yeah, but launchpadlib should be usable without X
<leonardr> yeah
<leonardr> the problem as i see it is that it's difficult to distinguish between 'the keyring is not available, use a file on disk'
<leonardr> and 'the keyring is available... oops, when i tried to use it it crashed/hung indefinitely'
<tumbleweed> indeed, that's kind of python-keyring's issue more than yours
<leonardr> would you try setting DISPLAY and seeing if the hang goes away?
<tumbleweed> no, it didn't. I've blown away that chroot for now. I'll play with ssh-related issues in 90 mins or so
<leonardr> ok
<leonardr> i'll file a bug
<leonardr> tumbleweed, if you get a chance to try chroot again, i'd like to see the entire record of dbus-monitor
<tumbleweed> leonardr: paste from my earlier session: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573648/
<leonardr> tx
<komputes> How do you add an upstream bug for flash?
<amorphous1> Hello! How do I link a bug to the upstream one?
<lifeless> paste the link into the bug
<lifeless> komputes: does flash have an upstream bug tracker?
<amorphous1> lifeless, like in a comment?
<komputes> lifeless: https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/
<lifeless> amorphous1: yes
<lifeless> komputes: try just putting the url into the bug, if it doesn't make a watch you will ned to register that jira instance
<komputes> we'd like to interface with the bug if thats possible
<lifeless> komputes: I don't know what that means
<komputes> lifeless: get status updates when the bug changes upstream
<lifeless> that will depend on whether we have a watch module for jira
<lifeless> I don't know if we do/don't havge one.
<tumbleweed> leonardr: so, any ideas on PasswordSetError?
<leonardr> tumbleweed: https://bitbucket.org/kang/python-keyring-lib/issue/40/failures-happen-at-random-points-in-the
<leonardr> i'm pretty sure it happens because the keyring never got unlocked
<leonardr> looking at the dbus, it seems that sometimes the keyring acts like an empty keyring rather than presenting the gui  popup
<leonardr> and sometimes it hangs trying to present the popup
<leonardr> if the former, then when you try to write to the keyring you get an error which becomes PasswordSetError
<tumbleweed> ok, yes ssh -X + dbus-launch works
<tumbleweed> leonardr: ok, I guess I'll document our known issues and workarounds in ubuntu-dev-tools, and prepare an upload for it
<leonardr> tumbleweed: i've also been documenting the workarounds in https://help.launchpad.net/API/ThirdPartyIntegration
<leonardr> tumbleweed: ssh -X + dbus-launch works in a chroot, or no?
<tumbleweed> leonardr: if you don't have python-gnomekeyring installed, you simply don't run into these issues, which is a reasonable workaround for the "remote server" case
<tumbleweed> that's really what I was wanting to test in the chroot
<tumbleweed> (I got carried away)
<leonardr> tumbleweed: fair enough
<wgrant> komputes: We don't support jira at the moment.
<wgrant> komputes: But to link a bug upstream you'd normally click "Also affects project", select the project, then enter the bug's URL.
<MTecknology> this is fun.. http://dpaste.com/459566/
<vadi2> My uploading is just stuck at this: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/X8tkkvU7cvmOODtfdWP2/ and not having any progress. What should I do?
<maxb> vadi2: What is your upload method? ftp or sftp?
<maxb> What is your OS? What is your installed version of bzr?
<vadi2> Ubuntu 10.10, bzr 2.2.1-0ubuntu1
<vadi2> I'm not sure what is the upload method.
<vadi2> Can't find that ppa config file.
<maxb> It's either /home/youruser/.dput.cf or /etc/dput.cf
<maxb> I believe you are seeing a known bug
<maxb> Due to various complications, an update for maverick has not been published as yet
<vadi2> It's sftp
<maxb> One option for you is to use the ~bzr PPA to upgrade your bzr
<vadi2> Alright.
<vadi2> ctrl+c the current upload?
<maxb> another option is to use ftp, not sftp uploading
<maxb> Actually, if you ctrl+c the current upload, you'll find that it has actually suceeded
<maxb> It's just hung whilst disconnecting#
<vadi2> Has it... launchpad has not registered it
<vadi2> Nothing in https://launchpad.net/~mudlet-makers/+archive/ppa/+builds :-/
<wgrant> Launchpad won't see it until up to 5 minutes after the connection ends.
<vadi2> Okay. ctrl+c'd now, waiting.
<vadi2> Thanks, it saw it now.
#launchpad 2011-03-01
<lool> Heywhat's /top
<lool> Ups
<lool> Hey
<lool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~peba is sending spam to a bunch of bugs
<lool> maybe that's via the mail interface
<lool> Is there a specific process for reporting SPAM sent to Launchpad?
<lifeless> answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lool> thanks
<dpm> may I bring bug 407260 to the attention of a maintenance squad? Every single project I've had to help with translations stumbled upon this, as there is no error message either. In short, we've got the awesome automatic exports feature, which many projects end up not using because they give up on setting it up
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 407260 in Launchpad itself "Translations export branch can't be team-owned" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407260
<wallyworld_> dpm: thanks for the heads up. i'll bring it up in our next daily meeting and see if the priority can be raised
<dpm> thanks wallyworld_, I appreciate it
<wallyworld_> dpm: np. our next meeting is in around 9 hours or so. if you subscribe to that bug you'll see if/when it gets a priority bump or other attention
<dpm> wallyworld_, ah, good point, I hadn't realised I wasn't subscribed. Done it now, thanks
<wallyworld_> welcome
<aquarius> I'm a bit confused about PPA builds. https://launchpad.net/~postler-dev/+archive/devel?field.series_filter=natty shows that that PPA contains both postler and dexter, and they're both successfully built. However, http://ppa.launchpad.net/postler-dev/devel/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages only shows dexter and not postler in that PPA. Has something just not caught up yet, or am I misinterpreting things?
<bigjools> aquarius: postler failed to build
<bigjools> but the source was already superseded
<bigjools> old source, that is
<aquarius> bigjools, it failed to build 32 hours ago, but it successfully built 8h30m ago?
<bigjools> aquarius: the natty version was uploaded on the 28th, the maverick version was 8 hours ago
<aquarius> oh!
<aquarius> haha.
<bigjools> look at the "view package details" page and all is clear :)
<aquarius> ooh, I didn't see that page. https://launchpad.net/~postler-dev/+archive/devel/+packages is most useful! Now I get it :)
 * aquarius moves one small step closer to enlightenment
<bigjools> yeah, we tried to split the page into user-focused versus developer focused ones
<bigjools> the latest updates portlet needs series info in it really
<Daviey> is code hosting read only atm?
<Daviey> ah, scrub that
<shadeslayer> hi can someone change the pull url of this https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/amarok/master
<shadeslayer> to git://anongit.kde.org/amarok
<leonardr> shadeslayer, do you still need help? it looks like you're messing around with https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/amarok/master_old
<shadeslayer> leonardr: yeah yofel fixed it :)
<leonardr> ok
<yofel> that branch can be deleted, once I get the owner of the recipe to switch his recipe branch
<psusi> is lp generally unable to track bugs in the debian bts?  or is there something wrong with bug #161126?  It says that the debian bug appears not to exist, check that the bug number is correct, but clicking the link works fine and brings up the debian bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 161126 in gddrescue (Ubuntu) "Package name misleading" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161126
<Ge0rG> hi... I'm using launchpad for translating a project, and I'd like to have a list of all translators who contributed. is it possible to obtain it without scrapping the website?
<leonardr> psusi: where are you seeing that error? i see two bug watches on debian bugs, and they both work
<leonardr> Ge0rG: i don't think so. it doesn't show up in the web service apidoc
<Ge0rG> I get the last contributor of each language from the po export, but thats... suboptimal
<dpm> Ge0rG, what framework are you using to develop your app (gtk, qt, something else...) you can get the list of contributors from the translator-credits msgid and display it automatically on the About dialog
<psusi> leonardr: two?  I see only one and it is still showing status new.  In the assigned to column there is a little yellow triangle with an exclamation point and when I mouse over it, I see "Debian bug tracker bug #505831 not to exist.  Check that the bug number is correct"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 505831 in software-center (Ubuntu) "installation of new software not possible (dup-of: 635101)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505831
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 635101 in Aptdaemon "Broken apt cache error message is out of date" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635101
<Ge0rG> dpm: I'm using android with a custom xml2po wrapper
<Ge0rG> dpm: my problem with translator-credits is that "-" is not legal in the androids XML syntax
<psusi> also when I expand the deian task, there is a big box with a big red minus icon that also says that bug number does not exist
<psusi> but the bug does exist and is closed...
<leonardr> psusi: ah. if you look in the right column you'll see the same bug as a bug watch, plus a bug watch for debian bug 316238
<ubot5> Debian bug 316238 in wnpp "ITP: ddrescue -- data recovery tool" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/316238
<dpm> Ge0rG, perhaps you can use a workaround and use what the KDE people use instead of translator-credits. Let me check what it is...
<psusi> hrm... also strangely, the remote watch: section when expanded seems duplicated... it has two dials for None, the status of the bug is updated manually, and then two dials for debian bug tracker, bugs #316238 and #505831.  this is weird.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 316238 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging] Liquid PCB" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316238
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 505831 in software-center (Ubuntu) "installation of new software not possible (dup-of: 635101)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505831
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 635101 in Aptdaemon "Broken apt cache error message is out of date" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635101
<dpm> Ge0rG, they use the special "Your names" and "Your emails" msgid. If "translator-credits" does not work, perhaps this might:
<dpm> http://i18n.kde.org/docs/translation-howto/getting-credit.html
<Ge0rG> dpm: also, how is "translator-credits" translated into english?
<psusi> leonardr: so lp is confused by having two bugs linked?
<leonardr> psusi: i don't know. it shouldn't be a problem. maybe sinzui has a clue
<leonardr> maybe at one point the debian bug server was inaccessible and that wedged the launchpad side of the system
<dpm> Ge0rG, what do you mean? translator-credits is a special msgid that translators translate by adding their names and e-mails to its corresponding msgstr
<psusi> it says The information about this bug in Launchpad is automatically pulled daily from the remote bug. This information was last pulled on 2011-02-28.
<leonardr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/161126/+watch/49008 says "Update failed with error 'Bug Not Found' on 2011-02-28"
<psusi> so, bug in lp?
<leonardr> probably
<sinzui> psusi: leonardr: I do not now much about this. deryck and gmb do. I do not think they are online at this time
<leonardr> launchpad is getting its debian bug information from a database. the database may be out of sync with debian
<Ge0rG> dpm: oh, its a manual process? I thought the 'translation' was generated automatically by the backend?
<psusi> so I should file a bug against lp right?
<leonardr> that's all i can figure out
<leonardr> yeah
<leonardr> give it to deryck and he'll take a look
<dpm> Ge0rG, ah, actually, you're right. In the traditional method where translators translate offline, they add the credits manually, but in Launchpad this is done automatically for them as soon as they've contributed a translation
<sinzui> users can report multiple watches. Lp pulls debian's bugs though a different system that other bug trackers. There were times in the past where we were way out of sync. I believe this year we have kept pace...
<sinzui> except the message about the bug not existing imlies something is a miss.
<Ge0rG> dpm: so, if I use my software with LANG=C, will it display 'translator-credits' verbatim?
<psusi> hrm.. seems to already be a bug filed on it... https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/605923
<psusi> maybe it needs its priority bumped up?  and assign to deryck you say?
<sinzui> Do not assign the bug
<sinzui> We only commit to work on critical operational issues and high features we are commissioned to develop
<leonardr> sinzui: i've asked deryck to look at the bug, without assigning it to him
<sinzui> I think someone should retriage the bug to state what the probable cause is so that we understand the labour involved in fixing the issue
<dpm> Ge0rG, I think this depends on how the toolkit used implements this. In gtk, the behaviour seems to be the following: when launching the application in a non-C locale, you get the credits for translators in that locale on the About dialog. When launching the application in the C locale you get no translator credits at all on the About dialog (which makes sense, as no one translates into the C locale)
<Ge0rG> is it possible to skip the review of uploaded translation files for open-permissions projects?
<leonardr> sinzui: i think that someone should be deryck, since he can probably figure out the cause
<Ge0rG> dpm: ah, so it is not listing _all_ translators but only the ones of the displayed language. makes some sense as well, thanks
<dpm> yes
<dpm> Ge0rG, once the template has been imported, there shouldn't be any review at all necessary for open-permissions projects. Translations just get imported. In any case, I'd really recommend you to use automatic translation imports and exports, which will let you get your templates approved quicker
<dpm> Ge0rG, https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/BestPractices tells you how to set up automatic imports and exports
<Ge0rG> dpm: auto-importing does not work because I only have the android xml in SCM, not the .po version
<Ge0rG> dpm: so whenever I change the template, I upload the .pot file and have to wait for some hours/days :(
<dpm> Ge0rG, oh, I see. Have you considered keeping the generated .pot file from the xml source in version control? That would allow you to use automatic imports and not have to wait for days
<dpm> so every time you do a .pot file commit, the new template gets imported in a matter of minutes
<Ge0rG> dpm: I'd rather prefer to have the permission to upload new pot files for my project without manual approval
<dpm> Ge0rG, it's not a matter of permissions, but rather to make a sanity check to avoid getting invalid templates uploaded. In any case, two things: 1) Why do you prefer doing a manual upload when a more automatic process is available? 2) Even if you still prefer to do manual uploads, you shouldn't be waiting for several days on every upload, unless you are renaming the template each time. Manual review is only required the first time ever a template is upload
<dpm> ed. After that, any subsequent imports should happen without the need of waiting for days.
<Ge0rG> dpm: 1) the projects use xml instead of .po and are managed in git vs. bzr, making automatic imports and exports more cumbersome. 2) I am not sure which part of the .pot file is the template name. I am just uploading the .pot using the "import" function, and it is pending review every time
<dpm> Ge0rG, 1) You just need to commit the .pot file in git, and the bzr import branch -assuming you're using one- should take care of all the rest (I'm not trying to argue what the best workflow is for you btw, I'm just trying to help) 2) Sorry, by the template name, I meant the template path actually. This can be either the name of the pot file e.g. appname.pot or its location in the source tree. Can you give me a link to your project, so I can have a look at
<dpm>  it?
<Ge0rG> dpm: https://translations.launchpad.net/aprsdroid/master/ - I'm always uploading the file as aprsdroid.pot
<dpm> thanks, let me have a look...
<Ge0rG> dpm: not sure if the http post frontend is mangling the filename...
<dpm> brb
<Ge0rG> dpm: just ping me here or via query, I'll keep idling as well
<dpm> Ge0rG, I've approved the template. It should get imported soon, and subsequent uploads should get approved automatically. If that's not the case, please tell us on this channel the next time. In any case, I've noticed that you specify Last-Translator and some other fields on the pot template. You should probably leave them empty so it looks similar to http://paste.ubuntu.com/574122/
<Ge0rG> dpm: they have been auto-added by xml2po. I can re-upload the file right now to see if it works now :)
<Ge0rG> dpm: it lands in the "needs review" category again.
 * Ge0rG deletes.
<dpm> Ge0rG, ok, I hadn't thought xml2po would add Last-Translator as well. Yeah, it will always land in "Needs Review", but once the template I've approved is imported, they should go from "Needs Review" to "Approved" automatically
<Ge0rG> dpm: thank you for your help
<dpm> Ge0rG, no worries :-)
<aboettger1> plz help: debuild -S gives me : gmusicbrowser-art source: binary-arch-rules-but-pkg-is-arch-indep
<aboettger1> what is wrong?
<micahg> aboettger1: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-packaging
<aboettger1> thank you
<poolie> https://launchpad.net/~registry says, for me, "You are a member of the team that owns this team. You are not currently an active member"
<poolie> that seems probably wrong
<wgrant> Why?
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Indeed, you're in ~canonical-bazaar...
<poolie> can you be the owner and not be effectively a member?
<poolie> also, yes, i'm in canonical-bazaar
<wgrant> poolie: The owner is partly effectively a member.
<wgrant> ANd soon we hope to remove that partial effective membership.
<wgrant> Because it is confusing and a performance problem.
<poolie> but the owner team is also a member team
<poolie> so i seem to be a member through two different paths
<wgrant> Just noticed that.
<wgrant> Interesting.
<poolie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/727445
<mwhudson> huh, that's a fun one
<mwhudson> i guess TeamParticipation is corrupted some how, will be "interesting" to figure out why
<Ampelbein> hi there! I'm getting Timeout errors (e.g. OOPS-1886L2173 or OOPS-1886F2364) when converting bugs to a question.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1886L2173
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1886F2364
<micahg> Ampelbein: bug 438116
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 438116 in Launchpad itself "Timeout when converting bug into question (BugTask:+create-question)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438116
<Ampelbein> micahg: thanks.
<micahg> anyone around that can rescore a couple builds?
<wgrant> micahg: Possibly. Which and why?
<micahg> wgrant: sparc builds for security stuff
<wgrant> Ah, you'll need a real admin for private builds.
<wgrant> mbarnett: ^^
<micahg> wgrant: no, they're public builds
<wgrant> Ah, I can do that.
<mbarnett> whee!
<wgrant> micahg: Which builds?
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2276176, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2276189
<wgrant> micahg: Rescored.
<micahg> and can you rescore this one just under those: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2280453
<Nijabo> I'm having problems importing my GPG finger print into Launchpad.
<micahg> in case the sparc builders decide to kick the bucket again later
<wgrant> micahg: I'm not sure this is going to make too much of a difference.
<wgrant> But we'll see.
<Nijabo> I've copied the output from the terminal but I get an error message.
<wgrant> Nijabo: What's the message?
<Nijabo> Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key
<Nijabo> Did you enter your complete fingerprint correctly? (Help with fingerprints)
<Nijabo> Is your key in the Ubuntu keyserver yet? You may have to wait between ten minutes (if you pushed directly to the Ubuntu key server) and one hour (if you pushed your key to another server). (Help with publishing keys)
<wgrant> Nijabo: What's your key ID?
<wgrant> And fingerprint?
<Nijabo> is it safe to post that?
<wgrant> Nijabo: Yes, the fingerprint and ID are public information.
<Nijabo> Oh
<Nijabo> 0AF8AF2C (key ID, as far as I can gather) and fingerprint: 00E5 64B7 AE18 E05D B128  ACC9 F369 1699 0AF8 AF2C
<wgrant> They identify your public key.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<wgrant> Checking.
<micahg> wgrant: ugh, sorry to keep bugging you, but can this one be 12000 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2276189 and this one 10000 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2280453
<Nijabo> Cheers
<micahg> I need the xulrunner one done first
<wgrant> Nijabo: It lookslike it should work now. Can you try again?
<wgrant> micahg: The xulrunner build is already 100000.
<micahg> wgrant: ah, I don't think it shows 9999 in teh web interface
<micahg> wgrant: nevermind :)
<micahg> wgrant: thanks for your help
<wgrant> micahg: Hopefully the builders won't break again :/
<micahg> right, this is the third or fourth time we've requested them restarted in the past week
<wgrant> I hope to get logs from them at some point.
<wgrant> lamont: ^^?
<Nijabo> Now it worked wgrant, thanks a lot :)
<lamont> micahg: I'm babysitting both sparc builders now, watching them build a couple of longish, still building pacages, and we'll see how they fare when they're done... then I'm going to dump the lot on wgrant
<micahg> ugh, that kernel got in which means I only have one sparc builder for my firefox builds
<micahg> lamont: thanks
<wgrant> lamont: Thanks.
<Nijabo> I hate to trouble you again, but I'm having problems importing my public SSH key. I have followed the steps and I've copied the content of ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub into the field. But I get an "Invalid public key" message.
<Nijabo> rsa.pub*
<wgrant> Nijabo: Is that a new key?
<Nijabo> Just generated it I think
<wgrant> You probably don't want a DSA key.
<wgrant> Which instructions did you follow?
<Nijabo> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<wgrant> That seems to generate an RSA key. Do you have a ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub?
<Nijabo> Yup
<Nijabo> Tried to enter it but it said it was invalid
<wgrant> You said that was id_*d*sa.pub
<Nijabo> id_rsa.pub is the filename my mistake
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> So, it should have one line it it, with three space-separated parts.
<wgrant> ssh-rsa SOMEBASE64 SOMECOMMENT
<wgrant> Copy that whole thing onto the page.
<Nijabo> is that Comment seperated with a +?
<wgrant> It should be a space.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~wgrant/+sshkeys
<Nijabo> Weird I have ssh-rsa BLAWH...+BDAWH...$
#launchpad 2011-03-02
<psusi> when using the email interface to update bugs, how do you specify which task you are talking about?  it seems like the interface was written assuming a bug only had one task
<wgrant> psusi: See the 'affects' command.
<psusi> wgrant, I thought that was for adding a target?  it also modifies which target subsequent commands apply to?  what if you don't use affects?  does it apply them to all targets then?
<wgrant> psusi: affects will create a new target or choose an existing one if it already exists.
<wgrant> If you don't use affects, it guesses.
<wgrant> Badly.
<psusi> ahh, I see
<psusi> what about when a bug is tracked in multiple distributions?  I'm still kind of fuzzy on the difference between that and milestones
<wgrant> Multiple series, you mean?
<wgrant> eg. Lucid, Maverick, Natty?
<psusi> yea
<wgrant> 'affects ubuntu/lucid/dpkg' should work, I think.
<psusi> hrm... ok
<psusi> does the mail interface support searching for bugs?
<psusi> i.e. give me a list of all bugs affecting ubuntu/foo?
<wgrant> No.
<psusi> so I'm trying to figure out the launchpad python api... I seem to be able to find a bug by number with b = lp.bugs[1], but I can not for the life of me, figure out how to look up bugs by distribution/project
<maxb> psusi: You have found https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/, yes?
<psusi> maxb, I was reading https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib, will check that one now
<maxb> psusi: I think you want something like lp.projects['launchpad'].searchTasks(importance="Critical")
<psusi> maxb, I was just messing with searchTasks... it seems to return all bugs, even fixed ones unless you add status='New'.   can you search for any open status?
<wgrant> psusi: The default is to search for only open bugs.
<psusi> wgrant, it's returning invalid and fix released bugs too
<psusi> ok, so I have a list of bugs ( in python )... I can print their status... now if I want to change their status, how do I do that?  for b in bugs: b.status = 'Invalid'?
<psusi> what comment would be used?
<wgrant> b.status = 'Invalid'; b.lp_save()
<wgrant> Comments aren't associated with changes like that, so you can just add a comment before or after.
<psusi> ohh...so how do I add a comment?  and I guess both comment and status change are written when I call lp_save()?
<wgrant> psusi: Call newMessage on the bug (*not* the bug_task).
<wgrant> Attributes are only saved when you call lp_save(), but methods are executed immediately.
<achiang> what are the short URLs for LP?
<wgrant> Short URLs?
<achiang> don't we have a shortening service, like bit.ly?
<achiang> istr something like that...
<wgrant> pad.lv?
<achiang> ah, yes, that is
<achiang> that's it
<psusi> wgrant, why does help(bugs[0]) not list newMessage()?
<wgrant> psusi: Did you get that bugs collection from searchTasks?
<psusi> wgrant, yep
<spiv> I emailed a review to https://code.launchpad.net/~gz/bzr/smarter_smart_error_reporting_722416_B/+merge/51666 over 20 minutes ago and it still hasn't appeared.
<wgrant> psusi: If you check the docs, you'll see that searchTasks returns a collection of bug_tasks, not bugs.
<wgrant> psusi: Try help(bugs[0].bug)
<psusi> well, I took what each searchTasks returned, converted it to a list(), and then concactenated them together, since it seems like you have to explicitly searchTasks on each status you want ( New, Confirmed, Incomplete )
<spiv> Is it probably going to appear, or has Launchpad lost it?
<psusi> ohh...
<spiv> It's not my mail setup, another review I sent an hour ago worked just fine.
<psusi> wgrant, print bugs[0]: https://api.staging.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+source/powernowd/+bug/153186
<psusi> wgrant, print bugs[0].bug: big traceback
<wgrant> Oh?
<poolie> spiv, that's giving me a lot of deja vu
<Ampelbein> hmm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zoneminder/+bug/507004/comments/4 looks like spam to me?
<wgrant> spiv, poolie: process-mail is apparently failing to run.
<wgrant> Looking.
<wgrant> Oh no.
<wgrant> thumper: Is that what you were looking at?
<wgrant> With the emailaddress thing?
<thumper> wgrant: no
<thumper> wgrant: I was looking at something else
<wgrant> What.
<wgrant> 2011-03-02 01:39:21 ERROR   No mail box is configured. Please see mailbox.txt for info on how to configure one.
<psusi> hrm... so I set bugs[0].status = 'Invalid' and called bugs[0].lp_save() and it returned without error... but the bug isn't being updated...
<StevenK> Is bugs[0] a Bug or a BugTask?
<wgrant> psusi: Is bugs[0] actually a list?
<wgrant> Or is it a result from searchTasks?
<wgrant> It's possible that it's fetching a fresh object each time. I forget exactly how it works.
<wgrant> Try only retrieving it once.
<psusi> bugs is a list, built from the results of multiple calls to searchTasks ( one for each active status )
<spiv> wgrant: well, my reviews finally came through
<wgrant> spiv: Yeah, we fixed it.
<wgrant> Bug #727570
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 727570 in Launchpad itself "ZCML move breaks incoming mail" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727570
<wgrant> Sorry, forgot to mention it here.
<wgrant> Properly fixing now.
<spiv> wgrant: cool, thanks!
<psusi> in other words, I did bugs = list( d.searchTasks( status='New' ) then bugs += list( d.searchTasks( status = 'Confirmed' ) etc
<lifeless> psusi: if you don't pass in status, you should get all bugs
<psusi> lifeless, I just want all open ones, so I had to explicitly search on each open status
<lifeless> or you can say status=any(New,confirmed,...)
<wgrant> lifeless: Uh, can you?
<psusi> at any rate, I have all of the bugs in a list that I want... and I have done bugs[0].status = 'Invalid' and bugs[0].lp_save() and it doesn't seem to be taking effect, but no errors
<lifeless> if you can't say that, file a bug, but I'm pretty sure you can
<lifeless> psusi: you're probably talking to staging
<wgrant> psusi: You're not accidentally using staging?
<wgrant> Heh.
<psusi> it looks like I am, is that a problem?
<wgrant> If you want to write to production, staging is possibly not the best place to be writing.
<lifeless> only if you want to change production
<wgrant> Check if your changes appear on staging.launchpad.net.
<psusi> wait, what's staging again?  edge is unreleased version of lp, but on same db right?
<StevenK> edge doesn't mean that anymore
<lifeless> edge is not staging
<lifeless> and never was
<psusi> ohh, ok... yea, shows right on staging...
<psusi> no, I mean edge = live db but with latest lp code right?
<psusi> staging = not live db?
<wgrant> edge used to run newer code.
<wgrant> But now is identical to production.
<psusi> ohh... odd
<wgrant> staging is new code, and a copy of the DB that is overwritten weekly.
<wgrant> edge is deprecated.
<wgrant> But we can't remove it entirely, because people run API scripts against it.
<psusi> right... ok... got ya... why is edge depreciated?
<wgrant> Because we roll out to production once every day or two anyway.
<wgrant> We used to only roll out there once a month, so edge was useful.
<psusi> heh... ok
<wgrant> But now we can roll out much more rapidly.
<spm> s/rapidly/frequently/
<psusi> ok, so basically, let's see... I need to start over and make the initial connection not to staging?
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> psusi: Yes.
<psusi> what do I use instead of 'staging' as the argument to Launchpad.login_with()?
<wgrant> 'production'
<psusi> ahh
<spm> actually - and somewhat more widely than just the edge appservers too.
<lifeless> we are going to delete edge
<lifeless> entirely.
<lifeless> at some point I'm going to blog and pull the plug
<StevenK> Now?
<StevenK> How about now?
<lifeless> not today
<lifeless> psusi: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/edge-is-deprecated
<psusi> ok... now back to searchTasks()... how can I get just active bugs?  someone said that is what it returns by default?
<psusi> but it seems to give all bugs
<psusi> unless I explicitly add status="something"
<wgrant> What are you calling it on?
<wgrant> psusi: You may be able to pass in a list of statuses.
<wgrant> Try that.
<wgrant> I haven't use the Bugs API for a long time :/
<poolie> psusi, wgrant, you do need to explicitly list all the active bugs
<poolie> (just like the web ui :-/)
<wgrant> :(
<lifeless> poolie: you do?
<psusi> wgrant, calling it on a distribution
<poolie> there is a bug against lp asking for a better way to say that
<lifeless> poolie: whats the bug #?
<poolie> hm, or does it default to active and you have to list them all to get everything?
<poolie> it's one or the other
<lifeless> poolie: how are you listing multiples
<poolie> i believe in python it's a list of strings
<poolie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lazr.restful/+bug/590561 is part of it
<lifeless> psusi: ['new', 'complete'] etc
<lifeless> if poolie is right
<poolie> case sensitive :)
<poolie> 'New' etc i think
<poolie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/672883
<poolie> also https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/613713
<psusi> lifeless, ohh... ['foo','bar'] as opposed to the 'foo,bar' I had been trying? ;)
<poolie> yeah
<poolie> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/256940
<StevenK> Er, I think there is an lazr.enum branch that thumper was working on to make ['new', 'complete'] work
<poolie> well
<poolie> making clients hardcode all the values is obviously poor
<poolie> because the available options do change over time, eg with 'opinion'
<lifeless> this is a bug
<lifeless> the values should not change in 1.0
<lifeless> and outside 1.0, meh
<poolie> i'll make 613713 the master
<psusi> crap... addMessage() seems to take effect immediately rather than after lp_save()
<wgrant> psusi: I did warn you about that :)
<psusi> ohh
<psusi> I thought I could change status, then addmessage, and finally lp_save to save one change that modified status with a commend
<psusi> comment even
<wgrant> They are always separate changes.
<wgrant> Even if you do them in the web UI.
<wgrant> They just happen at similar times.
<psusi> boy I hope I did that right
<psusi> looks like it worked... hooray python!
<wgrant> Indeed, it seems to have worked.
<wgrant> How many were there?
<psusi> wgrant, looks liek 35
<wgrant> Oh, you only did powernowd?
<psusi> wgrant, should come in handy again soon though when the usplash package is dropped... it has 239 open bugs
<psusi> yea
<wgrant> :(
<wgrant> I was apparently subscribed to 1.
<psusi> bug 1, or one of the bugs against powernowd?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<wgrant> One of the bugs against powernowd.
 * psusi wonders why his mailbox has not yet been flooded with the changes
<lifeless> wgrant: we've probably broken outbound mail too
<wgrant> lifeless: Not likely.
<wgrant> lifeless: I got one of the notifications.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> phew
<wgrant> And that's all in-tree AFAIK
<lxsameer> can i install the launchpad bug tracker on my server only?
<lifeless> its an AGPLv3 project, so you can - but you need to rebrand it, and its pretty complex to run.
<lifeless> (its a very complex project)
<lifeless> dev.launchpad.net is where you need to read, if you want to do that.
<lifeless> lxsameer: we can run private projects for you though (its a commercial service) if you want.
<lifeless> lxsameer: or if its a public project, we host those for free as long as they are open source
<lxsameer> lifeless: the main problem here is that i wan to know that can i just install bugtracker ? i don't need other stuff
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> the bugtracking component isn't a separate project
<lifeless> you can run it and only have the bugs subdomain routed, but I wouldn't expect that to play well
<fta2> is the publisher dead or something? build "Finished 1 hour ago" but still "Pending publication"
<wgrant> fta2: Which build?
<fta2> wgrant, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1533137/+listing-archive-extra
<wgrant> Thanks.
<wgrant> fta2: Looks published to me.
<fta2> oh, it just changed status, been waiting for nearly 2h in "Pending publication" mode
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> I'm waiting for logs to sync, then we'll hopefully be able to see what's going on.
<wgrant> fta2: It looks like the publisher was running really slow for about half an hour.
<fta2> hm, ok
<mok0> Why doesn't a deleted PPA disappear? It's only greyed-out
<bigjools> mok0: that part is not implemented (yet)
<bigjools> deletion was done so that people could rename their accounts
<mok0> bigjools: I see
<shadeslayer> could someone have a look at OOPS-1887C1077
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1887C1077
<shadeslayer> Same thing with OOPS-1887O1093
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1887O1093
<shadeslayer> Trying to copy a package from a public PPA to a private ppa
<wgrant> shadeslayer: That's a timeout. Were you copying more than one source?
<bigjools> shadeslayer: it's timing out because you're copying too much at once.  This is a know bug.
<shadeslayer> nope
<wgrant> Wow.
<shadeslayer> just one source
<wgrant> Nice timing.
<bigjools> does it have a lot of binaries?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Has copying this source worked recently?
<shadeslayer> quit possibly yes ... /me checks
<shadeslayer> wgrant: yeah
<wgrant> The global timeout was reduced a few hours ago.
<bigjools> that page really needs a job runner
<wgrant> We may want to increase it by a couple of seconds for this page and see what happens.
<wgrant> bigjools: No, it just needs me to find time to make it not suck.
<shadeslayer> yeah loads of binaries
<wgrant> There are two really easy fixes which half the query count.
<bigjools> shadeslayer: that's the problem then :(
<shadeslayer> this is the source : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings
<shadeslayer> :(
<bigjools> wgrant: JFDI!
<shadeslayer> hahah
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Ah, KDE disorder.
<wgrant> Of course.
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> i thought it was only with big sources
<bigjools> it's the file count that matters
<wgrant> It mostly depends on the number of binaries.
<shadeslayer> didn't know large number of binaries cause timeouts as well
<wgrant> Sources aren't so critical.
<bigjools> it has to go checking each file for conflicts in the target archive
<shadeslayer> yeah i just copied the sources over
<shadeslayer> ah
<bigjools> the code that does that sucks a bit
<wgrant> It's fairly easy to fix, but difficult to write a test to ensure that it stays fixed.
<shadeslayer> yeah ... the test part is fairly important
<wgrant> I think I will give up on that for now and just fix the problem.
<wgrant> Eventually we'll get the whole thing into a testable state.
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> another issue, i can't open build logs in a private PPA, like this one https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2295261
<shadeslayer> nvm ... looks like a chromium issue
<bigjools> yeah there's a bug in Chromium
<crom> hello any help arround...Error ID: OOPS-1887O1263 while trying to import finger print
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1887O1263
<crom> any admin there?
<crom> any admin there?
<wgrant> crom: Have you tried it more than once?
<crom> last week, but different error
<crom> i cant manage to import the fingerprint
<wgrant> crom: Could you try it again now?
<crom> sure.... 1 sec
<crom> did u change anything....i try all evening last week
<crom> now works
<wgrant> crom: What was the error you were getting last week?
<wgrant> I don't think it was this same one.
<stgraber> hello
<stgraber> could someone rename https://launchpad.net/vmmanager to https://launchpad.net/weblive ?
<stgraber> vmmanager doesn't have any blueprint or bugs at the moment, only two bzr branches
<stgraber> so there shouldn't be any really broken link by doing so
<stgraber> Just filed: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/147523
<flower> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt, but how do I specify a certain key?
<flower> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt, uses the first user key which is on the system, I need a other
<raphink> flower, have you read the manpage?
<raphink> it says how to do it
<raphink> The key to  be  used  for
<raphink>               signing is chosen by default or can be set with the --local-user and --default-key options.
<flower> gpg --clearsign -u works
<raphink> -u is the short for --local-user
<raphink> as per manpage gpg
<flower> allthough launchpad gives a general error :/
<flower> ah
<crom> so after confirming code of conduct....what next?
<\sh> moins
<\sh> could someone explain what the real contents of the cve collection is? is it imported from mitre or is it only a list of cves somehow reported via bug reports?
<\sh> when the latter is true, the cve entry bugs collection should show somehow at least one bug entry per cve entry, right?
<cody-somerville> When should I expect staging.launchpad.net to come back?
<lifeless> don't know why its down yet
<kees> hi! how do I configure my bzr branch to email merge requests somewhere? I don't seem to get any email notifications of merges.
<tumbleweed> kees: it's an option when you subscribe to a branch
<tumbleweed> (emailing them to you)
<kees> tumbleweed: hm
<Ampelbein> kees: https://code.launchpad.net/~USER/PACKET/BRANCH/+edit-subscription ? on the middle right corner "edit my subscription"
<kees> Ampelbein, tumbleweed: I don't see an option for "just merge requests". won't this send all commits too?
<kees> or are merge-requests considered "attribute" changes?
<tumbleweed> kees: see  "code review level" I think
<kees> tumbleweed: ah, so "Notification Level" is about the branch itself, and "Code review Level" is about merge requests? that makes sense.
<tumbleweed> kees: I think so, I'm no LP dev :) The branches I get review mail on, I also subscribe to commits for
<wgrant> kees: That UI isn't quite optimal, since merge proposals were added later. But yes, "Notification level" is all about commit notifications.
#launchpad 2011-03-03
<psusi> if a bug was mistakenly assigned to two packages instead of being reassigned, is there a way to remove the first task rather than just set its status to invalid?
<micahg> psusi: no
<micahg> you could remove the package if it's totally inappropriate
<psusi> micahg, blast... can't even change the ordering?  if you look up the bug by number it pulls up the first project where it is invalid
<psusi> bug #401627 never had anything to do with the GNOME Terminal project, but that's what comes up when you open the bug via  reference that does not specify the shadow package, like the link in the bug mail
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 401627 in shadow (Ubuntu) "Poor diagnostic when run by a non privileged user" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401627
<psusi> there's no way to fix that?
<micahg> psusi: that's a project, you can change it to the null project
<psusi> hrm... then it would just come up as a bug in the "Null Project" wouldn't it?
<RedSingularity> It seems that the font in launchpad just changed after a page refresh.  Was there something done at the server level recently?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> we just deployed a new version of the code base
<lifeless> we're now following the canonical web site style guidelines, which should make it more readable and we shouldn't be changing it as often
<RedSingularity> lifeless: ah ok, just checking.  Thanks :)
<RedSingularity> looks good!
<lifeless> micahg: psusi: you can't fix that [yet] because you cannot delete bugtasks.
<lifeless> we're actively discussing how to do something that behaves (mostly) like deletion
<psusi> what's wrong with ACTUAL deletion? ;)
<lifeless> psusi: its very hard to undo
<lifeless> psusi: things that are hard to undo you then need to make hard *to do*
<psusi> it is?  doesn't seem any harder than it was to add the task in the first place?
<lifeless> psusi: it is
<lifeless> consider
<lifeless> bug on terminator upstream and linux-kernel in ubuntu
<lifeless> someone deletes the linux-kernel task
<lifeless> someone else remembers the bug and searches in ubuntu, can' find it.
<lifeless> if we don't actually delete, but just don't show, then they can find via advanced search.
<lifeless> psusi: and what about deleting the last task?
<lifeless> a bug with no tasks can't be shown or search by LP at the moment.
<psusi> yea, shouldn't be able to delete the last one obviously ;)
<lifeless> well, if the user model is 'they can be deleted', why not ?
<psusi> because you have to have at least one
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> I'm pointing out the discussions that will happen
<lifeless> they take time and effort
<psusi> hrm... how is this problem any different than reassigning the project to the null project?
<lifeless> and the friction makes the product feel less polished
<lifeless> better to avoid it by designing something more graceful in the first place
<lifeless> quick poll, does lp feel fast or slow at the moment (production, not edge or *staging)
<maxb> fast-ish?
<lifeless> maxb: fingers crossed
<mhr3> hey there, is there any way to disable the "Successfully built" emails from daily builds?
<mhr3> i really don't care if it was built successfully
<maxb> Unfortunately, no.
<bigjools> those emails need to be stopped
<maxb> They kinda-sorta serve a purpose
<mhr3> hmm.. too bad
<maxb> It is mildly interesting knowing the ~bzr daily PPA recipes did someting
<bigjools> we could make it opt-in, but now that the service is out of beta and supposedly reliable, it's probably more interesting to only know about failures :)(
<mhr3> and another one: can i mark a branch in a recipe to not trigger daily build? ie i merge multiple branches in a recipe and don't want a rebuild everytime any of them changes
<mhr3> ...just the primary one
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> how long does it take for a dep-wait to be retried automatically in a ppa?
<diwic> Hi! According to http://blog.launchpad.net/code/git-branch-imports-now-in-public-beta , importing Linux Kernel (or parts of it?) is not supported by Launchpad's code import. Well, I'd like to do this anyway, is there a workaround somehow?
<maxb> diwic: The existence of https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/linux/trunk would suggest that it is no longer an issue
<diwic> maxb, aha, interesting. Although when I try to look at the files present I get an error saying "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<diwic> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode. "
<maxb> Unfortunately the web branch browser is a bit flaky
<cjwatson> gmb: it looks like bug 28738 ended up Invalid in error.  It was previously Invalid in launchpad and Confirmed in malone, but I think that when all the Launchpad projects got merged it ended up simply being Invalid
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 28738 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad Bugs doesn't know about the Flyspray BTS" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28738
<cjwatson> gmb: should it be reopened?
<cjwatson> I wonder how many bugs this happened to
<maxb> diwic: However this shouldn't affect accessing the branch from a Bazaar client
<gmb> cjwatson: Urk. That's slightly concerning. I'll re-triage it anyway.
<gmb> sinzui: Do you know if any other bugs have been bitten by this ^^?
<gmb> Whoops
 * gmb accidentally WONTFIX'd it.
<sinzui> gmb: I believe there were about 200 bugs where there were multiple tasks. I reviewed many of conflicting ones, they were fine. I know that some had their status fixed because the guess was wrong
<gmb> Ah, right.
<sinzui> I think the invalid in Lp is a special case. We (as the authors of this mess) should have known to retarget
<cjwatson> gmb: ta muchly.  (not that I *hugely* care about this bug, I just happened to run across a use case for it.)
<abentley> sinzui: I'm exposing setPackaging over the API, so that we can update it in-line.  Do I need to export both ProductSeries.setPackaging and SourcePackage.setPackaging, for the permissions to work right?
<abentley> sinzui: And do you have a position on whether we should take SourcePackage or Distroseries,SourcePackageName as a parameter?
<sinzui> abentley: I do not think so. Any logged in user can do it
<abentley> sinzui: That's a bit surprising.  Okay.
<sinzui> abentley: are you thinking that if the distroseries is not specified, we choose the current series for the distribution?
<abentley> sinzui: No, I just see that some operations use SourcePackageName/DistroSeries, and others use SourcePackage, and I don't know what's The Right Way.
<abentley> sinzui: e.g. ProductSeries.setPackaging takes SourcePackageName+DistroSeries, but the inverse operation is SourcePackage.setPackaging, which is a method of SourcePackage.
<sinzui> abentley: okay, this related to the surprise in permissions. Lp does not know who is qualified to state what is packaged from where. User have made really stupid mistakes in the past. 1/3 of all packaging links were bogus...
<abentley> sinzui: eeps.
<abentley> sinzui: I just assumed it was restricted to DistoSeries or ProductSeries admins.
<sinzui> ...user could/can link from the PS to a DS in Ubuntu or Debian. We actually do not trust them since 90% of the time project contributors do not understand packaging. The form suggest the current distroseries. They really do not have choice...
<sinzui> We believe distro contributors have a better understanding, The SP is badly names. It is a DistributionSeriesSourcePackage. It knows its distro and series. We only need to PS.
<abentley> I don't understand "We only need to PS".
<abentley> sinzui: Agreed about the poor naming.
<sinzui> abentley: Context is SP (disto and distroseries). PS provides product and productseries. We know the user
<sinzui> We know the time, so we have the 6 pieces of information
<sinzui> abentley: I think some of the underly trouble we have is that if you have an SP or DSP, we know the SPN. we often only know the SPN, so we need the distro and series clarification to know what obj to get
<sinzui> abentley: We may be able to factor this out...
<sinzui> abentley: User once could create a packaging link with no more than an SPN. We did not care if it was real or if it was ever published. We enforce that now, so maybe we could require an SP in the methods
<abentley> sinzui: I think that if we decided to favour SourcePackage over SourcepackageName+DistroSeries, we would be able to work backwards to the point where the SourcePackageName+DistroSeries were retrieved.  But it would take some effort.
<abentley> sinzui: Aha!  I did not realize that.
<sinzui> yes. since the SP and DSP are mostly virtual, we are always working with an SPN
<sinzui> (that is a lie though, DSP does have a schema representation now)
<abentley> sinzui: Do you know why?  I've been looking around this area, and it seems that SourcePackage was once a real database object.
<sinzui> abentley: packaging links have a sordid history. I should have blogged about the issue when I started fixing the bugs because people did not realise that we had started bridging-the-gap the same we were assigned it
<abentley> sinzui: Anyhow, ISTM that SourcePackageName is not a good identifier of a SourcePackage, because it's not required to provide the same software across all distroseries.
<sinzui> abentley: the sp and dsp is really a pointer to a place and a moment in time. The real data is an SPR that can be in several distros and series. We use the dsp and sp to look up what is this moment.
<sinzui> abentley: that is very true
<abentley> sinzui: Though I suppose the problem is more that packages get renamed from time to time and so we miss associations.
<sinzui> abentley: so we removed the DB backing to normalise the data. we put some dsp back in the db because denormalised data can be fast
<sinzui> abentley: yes that too has happend. gaim -> pidgin
<abentley> sinzui: bazaar -> baz
<abentley> sinzui: Okay, so I think we should favour SourcePackage when writing new functionality.  Client that have DistroSeries+SourcePackageName can easily acquire a SourcePackage.
<sinzui> agreed.
<abentley> sinzui: The reason why it mattered this morning was because I was going to expose ProductSeries.setPackaging over the API, but now I think SourcePackage.setPackaging will be enough.
<sinzui> abentley: oh, sorry that I misunderstood the point from the start. I prefer SourcePackage.setPackaging when I write tests. ProductSeries.setPackaging could be factored out at this time.
<sinzui> abentley: I think PackagingType was the historical reason they were different
<abentley> sinzui: Sure.  Going into this, I assumed that they would have different permissions, so both might be needed.
<sinzui> We are ignoring that at this time
<abentley> sinzui: right.
<exarkun> Launchpad bug imports use some xml format
<exarkun> What should I do with a bug comment that includes \x1b?
<sinzui> exarkun: maybe convert non-unicode to the (?) character
 * sinzui looks for code
<exarkun> it's only a couple places, I can do it manually
<exarkun> let's call that the "destroy some data" option
<exarkun> are there other options?
<sinzui> exarkun: deduce the charset that was used, look up the character, replace it with the unicode char
<daenney> did someone just nuke launchapd?
<daenney> I'm getting a strange amount of 503's and the Please Try Again page
<exarkun> sinzui: It's really \x1b
<nigelb> Is loggerhead down?
<CoffeeIV> I'm getting the "Try Again" message that says "Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad".  It is in trying to view a merge proposal and it has been happening for at least 10 minutes.  The project is private, but for what it's worth here is the url: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~economist-magic/economist-magic/austin-janus-210-pretty-up-search-results/revision/3492
<daenney> CoffeeIV: same here
<exarkun> sinzui: ie, it's not character data
<sinzui> oh escape
<sinzui> exarkun: I would replace the instances with ESC or <ESC>
<daenney> and launchpad is still 503'ing :|
<nigelb> Is it launchpad or codebrowse that's 503-ing/
<exarkun> sinzui: okay, thanks
<daenney> nigelb: bazaar. so I'm guessing codebrowser
<nigelb> yeah, loggerhead (the code browse thingy) has been crashing for me too.
<MTecknology> File tdc_1.0.orig.tar.gz already exists in TDC PPA, but uploaded version has different contents.  <-- GRRR!!
<MTecknology> I almost feel like this is a bug more than a feature..
<MTecknology> I know the contents changes.. I changed it. Now I need to somehow figure out how to grab the original and do the changes as a patch.. or idk.. unless I change version numbers and I don't want to go to 1.1
<MTecknology> Actually... the only change was a couple man page fixes and adding a changes file.
<maxb> Change == new version
<maxb> Don't lie to yourself about that and you'll never hit this error :-)
<maxb> Just picture yourself having to ask someone "Do you have the first 1.0 or the second 1.0 version?" and it should be easy to see why this constraint is made
<bigjools> maxb: that's one of the best ways of explaining it I've ever seen
<maxb> :-)
<MTecknology> makes sense
<MTecknology> I still don't like it :P
<bigjools> your apt client will also barf if it sees the same file with different contents
<maxb> s/barf/silently do wrong stuff/
<bigjools> heh
<maxb> barfing would be preferable
<maxb> (Not something I thought I'd ever say :-) )
<bigjools> I've often felt that way :)
<MTecknology> I wonder if this thing will ever make it to a 1.1 release..
<MTecknology> This will be 1.0.1
<Meths> I'm getting duplicate emails from LP at the moment - is this a known issue?
<abentley> Meths: I don't believe so.  The most common cause of this is mailing lists that receive the same email as you.
<abentley> Meths: can you post full headers of two duplicate emails?
<Meths> Two emails here: http://pastie.org/private/qgzyjuaozlpvgiklfrcea
<Meths> Seems LP has suddenly started including me separately.  Before I got emails with just the mp+<id>@code.lp.net in the To field.
<Meths> That first post seems a bad example of that.  This is the example of the new, duplicated merge message I'm getting with the two entries in the To field: http://pastie.org/private/jcldgzspbnxsrrpivb2zw
<abentley> Meths: That is nuts.  Tim Bentley is my father's name.
<Meths> Ah, so it's worse than duplication - it's cloning! ;)
<abentley> Meths: This is more of a duplicate than I was expecting.  The only differences I can see are timestamps.
<Meths> Does that mean you want a bug filed or if I told you it's only been happening as far as I can see for about the last 1.5 hours has anyone made changes that it could be linked to?
<Meths> I've also got 3 OOPS IDs for failing to email a code review comment
<abentley> Meths: I probably want a bug filed.  This has been consistent for the last 1.5 hours?  Is it all code review mail?
<abentley> Meths: I expect the oopses are unrelated.
<Meths> Yes it's all code review email, yes all code review email for the last 1.5 hours is duplicated but on closer inspection I hadn't got any code review email for quite a while before then so couldn't pin the time.  Bug email seems fine but unhelpfully I don't have any bug emails during the time period I have duped code emails!
<Meths> I'll file the bug and let you guys ponder it.
<Meths> Ah, just got bug email (non-duped) and code email (duped) so it's definitely just the code emails.
<abentley> Meths: okay.  Please tag it "code-review".
<Meths> Do you want me to include the contents of the pastebins?
<abentley> Meths: yes please.
<Meths> abentley: Done. Bug #728659
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 728659 in Launchpad itself "Getting duplicate code review emails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728659
<ti4mi> hello?
<ti4mi> may someone help me to debug an upload error to a PPA?
<ti4mi> I do not understand:
<ti4mi> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65476693/upload_2296710_log.txt
<spiv> ti4mi: have you seen the advice on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors about that error?
<spiv> (search for the phrase "already exists" on that page)
<ti4mi> yes, but my error says that the package is already in the PPA but in the PPA there is none
<ti4mi> https://code.launchpad.net/~grass/+archive/grass-devel/+packages
<ti4mi> Error msg: File grass_7.0.0+0ubuntu1+23002~maverick1.tar.gz already exists in GRASS Development Packages
<spiv> Ok, at this point I'm out of my depth... hopefully someone more knowledgable will turn up.
<wgrant> ti4mi: You can't have two different files of the same name in a PPA.
<wgrant> Well, that was good timing.
<ti4mi> so I will put this question to launchpad QA
<spiv> ti4mi: You just missed: <wgrant> ti4mi: You can't have two different files of the same name in a PPA.
<ti4mi> ok got it. there were hidden super seeded files from previous uploads that failed to build
<ti4mi> i increased the ~ubunutX version number in the recipie
#launchpad 2011-03-04
<paultag> Hey LP. I seem to have an email associated with my LP profile that I don't muchly want on there. Can anyone take a look for me?
<paultag> lp:paultag email:daemon [at] metatron.pault.ag
<micahg> paultag: is it not removable? in teh edit e-mails screen?
<paultag> micahg: it's not showing as a contact mail for me. I think it picked it up off a GPG key I had on my account, and now it's stuck to my account
<wgrant> paultag: Where do you see it?
<paultag> wgrant: I was convinced it was stuck to my account, so I tried making an account with the mail. Lo and behold it logs me in as paultag
<wgrant> paultag: Try logging in with that address at login.ubuntu.com. You may have two accounts there.
<paultag> wgrant: yeah, I made one there to test
<paultag> wgrant: but it never asked for a username on LP, because it thinks that that'
<paultag> s on my account
<wgrant> paultag: Does the email address show up on https://launchpad.net/~paultag/+editemails?
<paultag> wgrant: no
<wgrant> It may be there as an unverified address.
<paultag> Oh let me double check
<paultag> wgrant: solid. I missed that. Thanks!
<wgrant> paultag: That's probably a bug.
<paultag> wgrant: tried it again (just to see if it still does it) -- it did it again
<paultag> wgrant: yeah, I think so too
<wgrant> paultag: Have you removed the address?
<paultag> wgrant: yes
<paultag> wgrant: totally gone from +editemails
<wgrant> There are some, uh, amusing interactions when there are multiple login.launchpad.net accounts for a launchpad.net account.
<wgrant> Log out of launchpad.net and login.launchpad.net.
<wgrant> Log in using your normal account that is meant to be associated with ~paultag.
<paultag> wgrant: done
<wgrant> That may be enough to dissociate the other account in a few minutes.
<paultag> wgrant: I'll let this sit for 30 and see if I can put it into failure mode again
<wgrant> (it looks up the launchpad.net account by the login.launchpad.net account's OpenID identifier. if there is no match, it looks up by email address instead.)
<wgrant> It's very confusing at the moment, because LP is half-way to becoming a normal OpenID consumer.
<wgrant> So it is half-detached from login.launchpad.net.
<paultag> humm
<paultag> wgrant: thanks for the debugging. I'll try to cause it to fail again in a few, and file a bug or two.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<fmarier> looks like i made a typo while registering a project (in the launchpad id that's part of the URL). should i delete the project and create a new one or is there a way to rename it?
<wgrant> fmarier: I can rename it for you.
<wgrant> Could you ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, to verify that it's actually you?
<fmarier> sure thing
<wgrant> Ah, I see it.
<wgrant> s/jamrain/janrain/?
<fmarier> yeah :)
<wgrant> Renamed.
<fmarier> and here's the question for it :) https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/147734
<fmarier> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> We can set up a redirect if you want, but I guess there's very little point in this case :)
<fmarier> no point in this case, the project was created yesterday
 * maxb supposes the PPA publisher is suffering... sources unpublished 21 minutes after accept
<wgrant> maxb: It was running very slowly for ~40 minutes around this time a couple of days ago.
<wgrant> I haven't investigated yet.
<diwic> good morning. I'm wondering if my code import is stuck in an infinite loop, it seems that way: https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/sound-2.6/trunk
<wgrant> diwic: It seems to be going OK. We import Git branches in a series of 30000-revision increments.
<wgrant> (if you hover over the grey ticks, you'll see "Partial Success". Completion is indicated by a green tick)
<diwic> wgrant, ok, thanks!
<wgrant> Not as obvious as it could be :(
<diwic> wgrant, a line last in the log saying something like "remaining revisions to fetch" would be great
<diwic> wgrant, although now I can see that the number of "finding revisions to fetch" is decreasing.
<wgrant> maxb: The daily cleanup job had blocked the publisher. It's pretty much caught up now.
<wgrant> maxb: I suspect we'll have to drop cron.daily-ppa back to weekly.
<mrevell> Goodly morning 'padders
<deryck> Morning, mrevell
<mrevell> Hey there deryck. Stocking up on Biltong? :)
<deryck> mrevell, heh.  Actually no :-)
<bigjools> I want some
<mrevell> I pick some up for my father-in-law on the rare occasions I see it here. Hmm, off topic.
<mrevell> heh
<maxwell69> Hello
<maxwell69_> Hi,
<maxwell69_> I have a problem to build launchpad
<maxwell69_> when I do "make schema" I get an error
<maxwell69_> with zc.buildout
<maxwell69_> "couldn't find index page for zc.buildout"
<maxwell69_> I think the program is trying to download zc.buildout but I get ***BLOCKED*** by --allow-hosts
<maxwell69_> Can you help me please?
<mdz> can someone have a look at OOPS-1889L1221 ?
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1889L1221
<mdz> it's easily reproducible for me, trying to access /+choose-affected-product on a bug
<tumbleweed> I thought web_link was supposed to be independant of launchpadlib version, right? I've noticed that it's not available on my Debian box, and ari-tczew just ran into this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575469/
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: which ubuntu release?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: natty
<tumbleweed> oh, that may be different then
<mdz> is it just me, or did the font on launchpad.net get smaller?
<mdz> it looks like it's using the Ubuntu font now, but it's smaller and harder to read than it was before
<tumbleweed> fonts on launchpad.net got considerably weirder recently
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: ok, turned that web_link issue into a question: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/147786
<soren> mdz: It might be smaller. I'm not sure, but I'm sure it's harder to read. I've been blaming it on being thinner, so less contrast.
<mdz> soren, not just harder to read than before, but also harder to read than the other applications where I'm using the ubuntu font
<mdz> I can't quite tell if it's smaller either
<soren> mdz: Agreed.
<mdz> can someone have a look at OOPS-1889L1221 ?
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1889L1221
<mdz> the oops tracker is finding it now
<tumbleweed> sinzui: err what? web_link is only a month old and it's obsolete?
<sinzui> tumbleweed: I tested it with beta, 1.0, and devel. It is only in beta. maybe someone placed it in the wrong version
 * tumbleweed wonders if we were using devel accidentally. It was definitly working for us before
<tumbleweed> the announcement actually says it's in the 1.0 API
<tumbleweed> sinzui: aah, looks ilke it may have been a stale WADL cache
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: rm -rf ~/.launchpadlib/*/cache
<sinzui> tumbleweed: stale cache is a real nuisance.
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: done
<tumbleweed> sinzui: yeah I see there's an open bug about it
<lamalex> What needs to happen for a tag to start showing up in the autocomplete dropdown?
<lamalex> I've tagged an assload of bugs with needs-design, but it never gets easier
<abhinav-> hi, I have been trying to login staging.launchpad.net but, It keeps saying "password did not match" . But I even reset my launchpad password
<maxb_> resetting your password on production will not affect staging until the next time staging is reset from a backup of production
<abhinav-> maxb: oh, so that means , I should try  later, like tomorrow ?
<maxb> abhinav-: hah, no.
<maxb> staging restores tend to take a day of downtime just for them to happen at all
<abhinav-> oh ok. but I have tried even with my old password. its not taking it
<abhinav-> and I have another launchpad id, which I made 2-3 years ago perhaps and dont use it, I was able to login through that :-|
<abhinav-> when was the next time , staging database updated ?
<abhinav-> I created this launchpad id only 3 days ago
<abhinav-> *sorry, I meant to ask, when was staging updated last time
<maxb> 2011:02:27 02:52 Full update with DB reimport: bzr revno 10236
<maxb> abhinav-: ^
<abhinav-> ah right. thanks
<lamalex> What needs to happen for a tag to start showing up in the autocomplete dropdown? I've tagged an assload of bugs with needs-design, but it never gets easier
<james_w> lamalex, it needs to be an "official" tag IIUC
<lamalex> what constitutes official / how do we apply for that
<james_w> I think that the bug supervisor of the project can configure that on some page
<james_w> if you go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/project there is a link under the tag cloud
<lamalex> ah ha!
<lamalex> thanks
<zyga> Hi, I tried to copy binary packages to another series in my PPA, it keeps crashing for me, could someone please have a look at OOPS (Error ID: OOPS-1889K1819)  and tell me if it's something temporary or do I need to work around it somehow
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1889K1819
<desrt> uh.  is the blue squad here? :)
<desrt> i'd like to have a private PPA if that's possible.
<mok0> desrt: you just need to register with launchpad.net
<desrt> where do i go?
<mok0> desrt: http://launchpad.net
<desrt> not helpful :)
<desrt> the launchpad help pages told me to come here and ask
<mok0> desrt: then ask
<desrt> i just did
<desrt> ^^
<mok0> desrt: from your lp page, choose the optione "Create new PPA"
<desrt> yup...
<desrt> then what?
<desrt> the option doesn't seem to be here...
<Ampelbein> desrt: do you mean by "private PPA" a "non-public PPA"?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> that's the language the help page on launchpad.net uses...
<Ampelbein> desrt: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA says it's only for commercial subscribers. But I'm not affiliated with LP or canonical so I don't know if that changed.
<desrt> i was hoping i could get access for free :p
<paultag> not to private PPAs
<paultag> but public PPAs are free
<paultag> just click on +add ppa on the person (or team)'s page
 * desrt would assume that canonical counts as a commercial launchpad subscriber
<paultag> desrt: I would as well. do you work at canonical?
<desrt> contracting
<paultag> desrt: you don't have a hostmask from canonical/
<paultag> desrt: talk with whoever's above you :)
<desrt> ah
<desrt> i forgot about that thing expiring
<desrt> explains some of the confusion :)
<desrt> sorry
<desrt> paultag: fair enough.  thanks
<paultag> desrt: cheers. good luck
<james_w> does launchpad give 404s for unprivileged users when they hit a deactivated users page?
<kamal> who can kill a PPA build for me?  (its a kernel targeted to the wrong distro -- hate to have it clog up the builder for hours).
<lamalex> on what component would I file a bug for an additional X-Launchpad-Bug header element?
<james_w> 'launchpad'
<james_w> kamal, lamont can probably help you
<micahg> lamalex: all launchpad bugs were consolidated into the launchpad project
<lamalex> oh ok, neat
<lamalex> thanks
<kamal> james_w: looks like the bogus builds just failed anyway, so alls well :-)  thanks!
<james_w> kamal, lucky!
<kamal> james_w: *sigh* ... no, it was my replacement build that failed :-(   back to the drawing board.
<kamal> lamont: if you're available, I would like a PPA build killed.
<lamont> kamal: which one?
<lamont> build record url preferred
<kamal> https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/linux-kamal-mjgbacklight/+buildjob/2300698
<kamal> and
<kamal> https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/linux-kamal-mjgbacklight/+buildjob/2300699
<lamont> kamal: is that just because it's going to take forever?
<lamont> did you already upload a newer version?
<kamal> yes, and also because if (by some miracle it does succeed) I don't want the binaries to be presented to subscribers
<kamal> I did already upload a newer version but it has failed, I am investigating why
<lamont> ok.  the newer source means that I can trivially kill the builds (just yank the ppa builder out from under them, and they don't get retried)
<kamal> lamont: ok, good deal.  thank you very much
<kamal> lamont: oh wait ...
<kamal> lamont: the problem was that I uploaded the bad packages as targeted for *maverick* ...
<kamal> but the "newer version" that I uploaded was (properly) targeted to natty, so ...
<lamont> meaning that the ones I just yanked the rug from under will happily retry?
<kamal> maybe the PPA will want to retry the bogus mav builds
<lamont> it will
<kamal> sigh
<lamont> Build status
<lamont> [SUPERSEDED] Build for superseded Source
<kamal> I did also request that the bogus maverick packages be deleted, but I dont' know how long that actually takes
<lamont> in any case, they are deaddeaddead
<kamal> hmmm... maybe it really means "Build for deleted Source" but whatever :-)
<kamal> thanks again!
<Ampelbein> hi! can someone remove the spam comment in bug 507004 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 507004 in zoneminder (Ubuntu) "Manual postinstalation step required for zoneminder" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507004
<maxb> Ampelbein: The weekend is generally a time when staff aren't monitoring IRC much, you'd probably be wise to log the request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Ampelbein> sure thing
<CrazyLemon> hey guys..whenever i click on "This bug affects 5 people. Does this bug affect you? "    i get this popup error http://pastebin.com/fg6kavM7
<CrazyLemon> is this a known bug?
<james_w> CrazyLemon, looks like you have sending referrers turned off?
<CrazyLemon> james_w yea i just read that line
<CrazyLemon> but i dont remember changing referrers settings
<CrazyLemon> james_w i now changed the referer header settings to '2' and it works now.. thanks
<CrazyLemon> take care guys
#launchpad 2011-03-05
<cody-somerville> How do I see the deactivated members of a team?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: You can only do that if you are a team admin.
<cody-somerville> So there is no way to see a list of former members?
<cody-somerville> (if I'm not a team admin)
<wgrant> Not any more.
<wgrant> Until a couple of years ago you could.
<wgrant> But it was deliberately removed.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, You don't happen to know the bug # for that change do you?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: You can probably actually still get them through the API.
<cody-somerville> heh
<maxb> Unfortunately the page template still contains words implying they should be shown :-/
<wgrant> Yeah.
<MTecknology> I don't suppose we have any LOSA guys around?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> What's the issue?
<MTecknology> Maybe that means now is a good time to go nappy...
<MTecknology> wgrant: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/147897
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Indeed, that still requires a LOSA.
<MTecknology> ya- and if none be around; that perhaps means 01:00 is a good time to stop coding and start sleeping
<MTecknology> wgrant: wow... there's only 4?
<Peng> Nah, it means it's a good time to throw empty Red Bull cans at a LOSA.
<wgrant> MTecknology: Only four LOSAs at the moment? Yes.
<MTecknology> I still miss the rubber ducky
<wgrant> It's still there.
<MTecknology> heh.... maybe it really is time to go to sleep
<MTecknology> wgrant: any chance you couls assign that question for me?
<wgrant> MTecknology: I've moved it across to the correct project.
<MTecknology> ooh..
<MTecknology> wgrant: thanks :D
<MTecknology> I've been in code all day.. I'm kinda fried
<geser> wgrant: do you think you can squeeze in a fix for the package set collection limit bug soon? unfortunately I don't have time to try fixing it myself in the near future
<wgrant> geser: I think I know the one you mean, but do you recall the bug number?
<wgrant> Is this the one where the root packageset collection returns only 50 sets?
<geser> exactly
<geser> wgrant: bug 690356
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 690356 in Launchpad itself "The "xubuntu" packageset is missing in the lp.packagesets collection (LP API)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690356
<wgrant> Thanks.
<wgrant> I'll remove the limit and throw it at ec2 to see what breaks.
<geser> thanks
<shadeslayer> hi, where can i find the Official Launchpad Logo?
<cnd> is it possible to do a vcs import of a svn subdirectory
<cnd> say from trunk/projectA instead of just trunk?
<maxb> cnd: With appropriate local configuration, bzr-svn can be driven to do that locally, but that flexibility of configuration is not available on Launchpad, so no
<maxb> Yet, anyway
<cnd> maxb, darn
<cnd> maxb, it seems to work without any configuration locally though
<cnd> bzr branch <svn repo up to subdir>
<cnd> so are you sure it doesn't "just work"?
<maxb> Oh. Well, you could try setting up a VCS import on Launchpad. Maybe it'll work after all
<cnd> yeah, I've requested it
<cnd> we'll see
<maxb> oh, which one is it?
<maxb> ugh, go faster launchpad
<cnd> maxb, https://code.launchpad.net/~libavg-team/python-libavg/trunk
<maxb> approved, let's see what happens
<cnd> maxb, oh, thanks!
<maxb> Hmm, looks like it's working.... just goes to show that I don't understand all the subtleties of bzr-svn's layout detection algorithms
<cnd> maxb, looks like it worked!
<cnd> thanks for the approval
<fta> OOPS-1890O449
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1890O449
#launchpad 2011-03-06
<Zaery> How do i download a build such as https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2127712
<Zaery> ?
<wgrant> Zaery: There are usually links to files in the "Built files" section, but we delete PPA packages a week after they are superseded.
<wgrant> So old ones like that are no longer available.
<Zaery> oh well, then i'm off to testing some newer versions
<wgrant> It's unfortunate, but to keep them all forever would require a *lot* of disk space.
<Zaery> yeah, i understand
<jfi> Zaery: if you want the last build and stay uptodate, you can simply add the ppa
<jfi> Zaery, "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa" will add the repository to your system, then you can get the packages with the software center
<micahg> I have a build faillure w/out a build record on armel, do you need the logs for this or can I just retry?
<wgrant> micahg: openjdk, or something less evil?
<micahg> wgrant: xulrunner-1.9.2
<wgrant> micahg: Do you have a link?
<wgrant> openjdk took out a few builders last night.
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.2/1.9.2.14+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2/+buildjob/2299489
<wgrant> micahg: Retry it.
<micahg> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> Doesn't look like it should cause another builder massacre.
<wgrant> And if it does, I can hopefully resolve it.
 * micahg actually needs to upgrade a new version, but let's see if the rebuild works
<micahg> *upload
<foxbuntu> Any LP admins around to help me out with an issue?
<wgrant> foxbuntu: No admins around during the weekend.
<wgrant> What's the issue?
<wgrant> I have limited superpowers.
<foxbuntu> wgrant, well I had some malware on a p.o.s. winbloz machine I fixed as a favor take control of one of my google accounts a break some things and DaveMorris suspended my LP account to prevent it spamming
<foxbuntu> just wondering if I can get it unlocked now that I have the security issues resolved
<wgrant> Ah, yes, I heard about that.
<wgrant> I can suspend accounts, but not unsuspend them. You'll need to ask back here on Monday, or email feedback@launchpad.net.
<foxbuntu> yeah...very ugly stuff
<wgrant> Glad to hear you got it resolved, though.
<foxbuntu> yeah...teach me to help others with their junk PCs...
<foxbuntu> ;)
<foxbuntu> Thanks wgrant, I will get in contact with someone post weekend
<trijntje> Hi all, is there a way to review suggestions done in launchpad offline? For example to get them commented out in a .po file?
<trijntje> oops, wrong channel, ill add some background
<trijntje> I'm a translator for Ubuntu and I would really like to be able to review suggestions done in launchpad offline, is there a way to do this?
<ikt> heya, can anyone tell me why it's importing my code and saying that a team that I'm in is the one changing the code?
<ikt> https://code.launchpad.net/~ikt/ium/trunk
<jml> ikt: email address matching
<jml> ikt: the email address used in the commit is the email address of that team.
<ikt> yeah I thought so
<ikt> I changed it
<ikt> to ts@ikt.id.au
<ikt> from ikt@ikt.id.au
<ikt> it hasn't updated :s
<jml> ikt: I don't think it will.
<jml> ikt: it makes the links on-import
<jml> ikt: future commits will be different, though.
<ikt> yeah I changed the email address, then uploaded a file, imported it, and it still thinks it's the same :s
<ikt> delete branch and try again?
<jml> ikt: sure. why not?
<ikt> jml, nope still says it :/
<wgrant> jml: revisionauthor :(
<jml> wgrant: it caches?
<wgrant> jml: As they are imported, the revision's author field is parsed and it's linked to a RevisionAuthor. Each RevisionAuthor is linked to a Person as one with a matching email address is seen.
<wgrant> I don't believe there's any facility to change existing ones when an address moves or is delted.
<ikt> I don't understand why it linked it in the first place
<ikt> my name is the same on github as it is on lp, and I'm the one who setup the link and the series
<wgrant> ikt: It uses the email address that you committed with.
<ikt> gah :(
<wgrant> Hm? That's what it should do.
<wgrant> But it should also know to remove the cached link when you remove the email address from a team.
<ikt> wgrant, indeed, going to open a bug
<ikt> what does it say if the email address that it is committed with isn't on lp?
<wgrant> ikt: It displays the name, without a link.
<wgrant> jml: Still around?
<jml> wgrant: yeah
<jml> wgrant: what's up?
<wgrant> jml: Any chance you could time a query on staging for me?
<jml> wgrant: yeah sure.
<jml> wgrant: EXPLAIN ANALYZE?
<wgrant> EXPLAIN ANALYZE SELECT COUNT(revisionauthor) FROM revisionauthor LEFT JOIN emailaddress ON emailaddress.email = revisionauthor.email WHERE revisionauthor.person != emailaddress.person;
<jml> got it.
<jml> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576399/
 * jml makes a note to set up a pipe-driven staging db convenience thingummy
<wgrant> jml: Thanks.
<wgrant> That's quick enough to run in garbo, so this is an easy fix!
<wgrant> Evening lifeless.
<lifeless> hiya
<aroman> how long does it take for users to get upgrades visible when changing a package in a PPA?
<hangfire> Launchpad slow for anyone else?
<DaneAU> hangfire, definitely is for me
<aroman> Please try againSorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<hangfire> Well, got through eventually :)
<ti4mi> hello,
<ti4mi> how can I have two versions of the same package in my PPA?
<ti4mi> I would like to have a stable and a development package...
<jelmer> ti4mi: You can't have two versions of the same package in a PPA - create two PPA's
<magcius> where's the bug for slow rendering on firefox+nvidia?
<arand> What are the p-series and o-series I see in the "copy packages" for PPAs?
<jelmer> arand: it's a bug they're showing up there
<arand> Ah, right :)
<jelmer> arand, you can't actually copy to those series yet. The names o-series and p-series are used because the codenames for Ubuntu O and Ubuntu P haven't been decided yet
<jelmer> we have already created those distro releases for ubuntu so bugs can be targetted to them
<dotwaffle> something up with launchpad right now? (nothing in the topic, i notice)
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> bah
<Ampelbein> lp seems a bit slow, that is all.
<lifeless> any page in particular ?
<Ampelbein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-plugins-main for example
<Ampelbein> it has only 2 open bugs but takes a good 10 seconds (maybe more) to load
<lifeless> rendered for me in 1.06 seconds
<lifeless> checking latency now
<lifeless> 1.4 seconds to transmit - so we've got some in-dc queueing
<lifeless> (total of 1.4 seconds I mean)
<lifeless> Ampelbein: this is probably the overload we're already aware of; I'm working on further config changes to handle this now
<Ampelbein> lifeless: ok, i just tested with wget: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576614/ 43 seconds
<Ampelbein> most of the time spent at Waiting for Response
<lifeless> Ampelbein: are you logged into launhcpad ?
<Ampelbein> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> so, I see the massive latency with wget
<lifeless> not with chromium
<lifeless> and its fast in wget now
<Ampelbein> lifeless: yes, now its 0.275 seconds ;-)
<lifeless> adding no-cache -> slow
<Ampelbein> lifeless: wasn't the rendering time reported on the page when there still was edge.lp?
<lifeless> Ampelbein: the render time is in the body of the page
<lifeless> Ampelbein: developers that are logged in get it in the top right of the page near their username link
<Ampelbein> lifeless: as a non-developer I have to look at the soure: 'At least 91 queries/external actions issued in 1.73 seconds'
<lifeless> Ampelbein: yes
<lifeless> Ampelbein: eventually we may let non devs turn this on voluntarily, but its a bit geeky to have the in main UI for everyone
<lifeless> Ampelbein: this is roughly what I see - http://people.ubuntu.com/~lifeless/showtime.png
<lifeless> (thats an older font/style - but sample place)
<Ampelbein> lifeless: I can understand that. If I really wanted I could make a greasemonkey script to add the info.
<Ampelbein> but for a non-developer it's mostly unimportant information
<lvh> Hello!
<lvh> I have a problem :-(
<lvh> People want me to use Github.
<lvh> This is most unfortunate.
<lifeless> hi
<lvh> But I have found a potential solution, and it seems quite obvious so perhaps someone else has tried something similar already.
<lifeless> is this for your project, or their project?
<lvh> lifeless: Mine.
<lifeless> its not really up to them then is it ? :)
<lvh> First of all, trunk commits (lp:someproject) get mirrored to Github. People contribute code preferably on Github in the form of pull requests.
<lvh> lifeless: Well there's two problems there.
<lvh> lifeless: 1) I have about 6 to 12 months to live so bus numbers are nice things to have high values for.
<lifeless> lvh: oh :(
<lvh> lifeless: 2) A recent discussion on Convore has shown that some people really really really dislike Launchpad.
<lvh> Up to the point that they will quite happily ignore a project that does what they want.
<lvh> Because it's not on Github.
<lifeless> lvh: I'm curious what things they really dislike about LP
<lvh> Now, of course, that's stupid, because Github doesn't have a workable issue tracker.
<lvh> lifeless: I keep hearing the same things and I am compiling them into a blog post.
<lvh> It's mostly UI.
<lvh> And people disliking loggerhead.
<lifeless> I'm glad you're writing it up.
<lifeless> we're (obviously) working on improving things
<lvh> So anyway, the idea is that I use Github's API to detect pull requests, and then I create a branch on lp from trunk plus that diff
<lvh> And initiate a merge proposal.
<lifeless> sounds nice
<lvh> I know, right!
<lvh> the best part is that the github users don't bother me
<lvh> Something on which I've also ranted
<lvh> I'm sick and tired of people who have only ever used git their entire life telling me how much everything that isn't git sucks
<lifeless> hmm, I've done everything I planned to do today and its only 11am :(
<lvh> (also because most of the time I know a git a helluva lot better than them)
<lifeless> lvh: amen
<lvh> lifeless: Clearly you need a better issue tracker!
<lvh> lifeless: I met pivot tracker today
<lvh> I could see it working for small teams working consistently on a project
<aroman> why did my package that builds perfectly on lucid, fail to build when I changed it to maverick in debian/control? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65759906/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.elementary-wallpapers_0.2.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lvh> Open source typically has more contributors and more randomness in contribution patterns though
<lifeless> lvh: interesting
<lifeless> aroman: Found files in /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages (must be in dist-packages for python2.6).
<lifeless> debian/elementary-wallpapers/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages
<lifeless> aroman: from that log
<lifeless> debian/elementary-wallpapers/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/elementary_wallpapers-0.2.1-py2.6.egg-info
<aroman> lifeless: what exactly does that mean?
<lvh> lifeless: http://b.lvh.cc/why-do-people-hate-launchpad-so-much
<lifeless> aroman: just what it says
<lvh> lifeless: If you want I'll ping you when I finish the followup article.
<lifeless> lvh: I'd love that
<aroman> lifeless: :/ what should I do to rectify the situation?
<lifeless> aroman: change your package to install into the dist-packages dir not site-packages
<lifeless> aroman: how you do that will depend on how you're doing the packaging
<aroman> hmm okay
<lvh> lifeless: Unfortunately not all feedback is useful
<aroman> lifeless: why would that change lucid>maverick, do you think?
<lvh> lifeless: It's mostly like RAAAARRR THEIR UI IS FREAKIN' TERRIBLE
<lifeless> aroman: python 2.5 -> 2.6
<lvh> without any mention of what it does poorly in particular
<lifeless> lvh: http://b.lvh.cc/designing-a-continuous-deployment-system-caut is interesting, nicely put
<lvh> lifeless: I'm talking about it at Pycon.
<lvh> lifeless: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/349175/
<lvh> lifeless: chatham house rule applies etc
<lifeless> lvh: we have safeguards that don't transition a server if it doesn't come up properly - so we may wedge during the deploy, but we don't generally end up totally down
<lvh> lifeless: Interesting
<lvh> lifeless: I've seen many tricks to implement those
<lvh> They're mostly app-speciifc and I'm hoping to come up with useful generalizations for them
<lvh> lifeless: In that paste the first two paragraphs are useful but the last one doesn't add anything
<lvh> It's just "I had a really bad experience with LP" but no details what where when etc so no ide awhat actually happened and how we could fix it
<lifeless> lvh: thats a great paste; I'd like to show this stuff to our product team
<aroman> lifeless: fascinatingly, the maverick version of the package that one that failed to build was based off of (ubuntu-wallpapers) has absolutely no changes that might change what you described in it's debian folder
<aroman> so i really dont know what else could be different
<lifeless> aroman: different dependencies / setup.py invocation ?
<lvh> lifeless: Sure, go ahead
<lvh> lifeless: I made it clear chatham house rule applied to anything sent to me in this context
<aroman> lifeless: nope, absolutely no difference that would cause a change
<lifeless> lvh: cool, thanks
<lvh> lifeless: Also a very common complaint: Nobody can figure out how to (easily) access code. "View branch content" ought to be called "View code", or something.
<lvh> Apparently it's only active lp users that have figured it out once that figure *that* out
<lvh> people prefer Github's approach of shoving code in your face
<lvh> (also people don't particularly like loggerhead so perhaps the the two things could be put together)
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> we need to make loggerhead more deeply integrated
<lvh> I'm starting with features that sound like easy fixes
<lvh> Like "remove this button it is pointless" or "move this box to this page"
<lvh> fixing loggerhead is obviously a requirement since github's browser is more than a bit nicer but that's many orders of magntiude more of an investment than moving a box
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> you've read about our new team structure?
<lvh> I haven't
<lifeless> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/changing-how-we-track-launchpads-bugs-questions-and-blueprints and http://blog.launchpad.net/general/announcing-launchpad-squads
<lvh> lifeless: Oh, a point on loggerhead that I actually completely agree with
<lvh> Apart from the fact that I don't use Loggerhead so I don't care
<lvh> The date format is hard to parse. Github and Bitbucket use relative, human-readable timedeltas, except for dates sufficiently far away (where they use a plain date). You could still make the real date accessable on mouseover if people wnat that feature.
<lifeless> that should be fairly easy to do - just file a bug
<lvh> Right, there's some bugs people linked me to too
<lvh> lifeless: Your interest made me get off my lazy bum backside and do things
<lvh> lifeless: http://b.lvh.cc/a-compiled-list-of-launchpads-perceived-flaws
<lifeless> cool!
<lifeless> lvh: we're going to fold bugs and blueprints together
<lifeless> lvh: a more capable bugtracker and no separate spec tracker - https://dev.launchpad.net/IssueTracker
#launchpad 2012-02-27
<ricotz> wgrant, hello
<ricotz> wgrant, you mentioned that the buildd have different sizes -- could you look at and restart this build on a buildd where are at least 25gb available -- https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+build/3239100
<wgrant> ricotz: No, we can't sensibly do that.
<wgrant> You need to reduce the build size to something sensible, I'm afraid.
<ricotz> wgrant, i see :\ - could you just restart it with fingers crossed?
<mrevell> Bonjour
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<stefanct> hi! i was playing around on qastaging.launchpad.net, created a project and tried to import our source from subversion. the import itself seems to have finished successfully, but updating the (bzr) branch seems to come to no end (is running for 10 hours now).
<czajkowski> stefanct: morning, not sure let me find out for you
<stefanct> https://code.qastaging.launchpad.net/~stefanct/flashrom/trunk is the one
<stefanct> cant find a link from the project page to that btw
<StevenK> You need to specify that branch as the trunk on the project page if you wish too
<stefanct> StevenK: well i used the import feature on the project page
<stefanct> so i would have thought that it gets linked automatically... is that a wrong assumption?
<mgedmin> http://pad.lv/nnnn redirects to a launchpad bug nnnn; https://pad.lv/nnnn returns 404
<StevenK> stefanct: It does not get linked automatically
<StevenK> mgedmin: I've made a note to ask the author of pad.lv about that
 * mgedmin thanks
<stefanct> StevenK: hm ok, done. can a project have a branch that is not owned by an individual?
<StevenK> Yes
<stefanct> ah i need a team. that wasnt obvious from the UI alone (a "create new team" option in the owner drop down menu would have been great ;)
<StevenK> stefanct: Feel free to file a bug describing that. Perhaps with a screenshot if you wish
<stefanct> i think 5k open bugs are enough already :)
<nigelb> a smaller bug is probably fixed faster by a random contributer.
<stefanct> true. i would rather get my code into launchpad first though.
<stefanct> czajkowski: any idea yet? else i will try on the stable server
<stefanct> (or should i first try on staging?)
<czajkowski> stefanct: it is scheduled to run and runs every 5 mins
<stefanct> oh i did not check it again, sorry
<czajkowski> np
<stefanct> hm.. well but it looks like it was not fixed
<stefanct> https://code.qastaging.launchpad.net/~stefanct/flashrom/trunk still shows "Updating branch..." and "This branch has not been imported yet."
<czajkowski> will ask again
<stefanct> importing on staging worked without a problem: https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~flashrom-developers/flashrom/trunk
<stefanct> just to find out that there are no active (x86) builders there https://staging.launchpad.net/builders :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I would like to know how can I create an answer to a FAQ, so I can just link a question to it whenever it's asked.
<tom95> can anyone tell me why this build is failing: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/94533558/buildlog.txt.gz ?
<dobey> tom95: unsatisfiable build dependencies
<dobey> tom95: clearly says "Unmet build dependencyies: <list of dependencies>" near the end :)
<tom95> dobey: uh... how could I have missed that... :S thanks
<dobey> is there a way to see what the queue/load is like on the recipe builders?
<abentley> dobey: they are the i386 virtual builders.  There are graphs  here: https://lpstats.canonical.com/graphs/CodeRecipeDelay/ https://lpstats.canonical.com/graphs/BuildersActiveVirtual/ and a queue description here: https://launchpad.net/builders
<dobey> ah right; thanks abentley
<abentley> dobey: np.
<abentley> dobey: We are instructed not to panic until the queue nears 1K https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/BuildFarm
<exarkun> There are some tickets that I think should be closed somehow.
<exarkun> They affect a source package in Ubuntu.  They seem either bogus or duplicates.  Should I ask more about them here?  Or somewhere else?
<dobey> abentley: yeah, i don't think this is a panic situation. i think it's maybe recipes don't have build scores or something, so even if our PPA builds have a better build score, and build sooner, the recipes will still take forever if the system is bogged down with requests
<kirkland> what time does poolie typically show up?
<lifeless> kirkland: 2 more hours; its 0718 for him
<kirkland> lifeless: k, thanks;  looks like pad.lv had a hiccup, but it appears to be back up now
<audifahrer> Hi
<audifahrer> Could someone help to tell my why my lib on launchpad doen't link: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/94535857/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.stateval_0.1-0~201202262108~oneiric1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<audifahrer> it's compiling local with amd64 and oneiric without problems and even used -pthread. I don't understand this
<stefanct> is there an easy way to donate cpu time/hosts for the builder farm?
#launchpad 2012-02-28
<jamesh> hi, I was having trouble with a recipe based package build, and from the build log it isn't clear that its my fault.
<lifeless> somedetailsplease :)
<jamesh> would anyone mind taking a look? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/94596215/buildlog.txt.gz
<jamesh> from what I can tell, the debian_bundle module might be out of date w.r.t. bzr-builder
<jamesh> the LP page for the recipe is https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/+recipe/echoprint-codegen-daily
<jamesh> the debian_bundle module in oneiric certainly looks like it could accept a file-like object, but the one on the build slave looks like it expects a string
<mwhudson> jamesh: is this the one where the fix is "put 0.3 where it says 0.4 in your recipe now"?
<jamesh> mwhudson: I don't know what that one is, so it might be.
<mwhudson> jamesh: where is your recipe?
<mwhudson> (that bug might be fixed now too, i'm not sure)
<jamesh> mwhudson: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/+recipe/echoprint-codegen-daily
<mwhudson> jamesh: you could try changing the "bzr-builder format 0.4" to "bzr-builder format 0.3" and see what happens
<mwhudson> jamesh: but please don't mistake me for someone who knows what's going on :)
<jamesh> mwhudson: okay.  I've requested a single build with that change
<jamesh> mwhudson: but looking at the error in the build log, it almost definitely looks like version skew between the bzr-builder and python-debian packages
<wgrant> jamesh, mwhudson: That error is indeed normally fixed by s/0.4/0.3
<wgrant> It's version skew indeed, but it only affects 0.4.
<vibhav> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu does not load, gives (Error ID: OOPS-be0aa0c0fc73cffbd8ff6af8037d4bea)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=be0aa0c0fc73cffbd8ff6af8037d4bea
<vibhav> nevermind, ity just loaded
<vibhav> it*
<jono> hey folks
<jono> can anyone help provide some guidance on how I write some launchpadlib to determine if someone has achieved the accomplishments outlined on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Trophies/Scripts
<lifeless> what you really want is to capture those events as they happen
<lifeless> we have some work to go to enable that
<lifeless> anyhow, you basically need to walk an appropriate collection fo rmost of them
<vibhav> jono: Could I PM you?
<lifeless> this may be slow (expensive) and time out, as it will be deep historical data
<jono> vibhav, sure
<wgrant> jono: Hm, "First New Source Package" probably wants to be an unachievement.
<wgrant> It's not something we probably want to encourage :)
<jono> wgrant, no?
<lifeless> there is a lot of angst around that topic
<lifeless> (In Ubuntu and MOTU specifically)
<jono> lifeless, you mean around people submitting crappy packages?]\
<lifeless> and new packages of crappy upstreams
<wgrant> And new packages of good upstreams.
<wgrant> That then rot.
<lifeless> there is a history of one-shot things person foo has a package of bar, and then never updates it
<wgrant> Because the contribution is drive-by
<lifeless> we have, in theory, team maintenance, but these folk usually don't contribute to that at all
<jamesh> wgrant,mwhudson: thanks for the help.  Looks like I've got a build going with the recipe format set to 0.3 (had to get rid of the 0.4-only variable substitutions in the version number though)
<antarus> lifeless: the angst is not only in Ubuntu ;)
<mwhudson> jamesh: np, it's a shame it's not fixed yet
<antarus> lifeless: the gentoo package tree more or less grows without bound because we do a really poor job of removing dead software; there is in fact a whole team of people dedicated to it ;)
<jono> right, I see the point, but the goal of the accomplishments is less about saying someone will constantly be achieving good work, and more about highlighting new experiences such as successfully producing a source package for Ubuntu
 * wgrant doesn't really know how Gentoo's maintainer policies work
<jono> but I agree there is plenty of potential for debate around whether this accomplishment should be included
<lifeless> jono: it depends, do you expect people to seek out the badges?
<lifeless> jono: if yes, then surely each badge should be something we're happy with hundreds or thousands of folk doing ?
<antarus> wgrant: at least for Ubuntu, you have actual releases which seem to be a solid time to cull software that is unmaintained.
<jono> lifeless, I expect some people to try and game the system for the sake of gaming it, but then again, I suspect those folks will give up when it becomes too much work
<jamesh> there will be people who seek out the achievements for there own sake, no matter what your intentions are
<wgrant> antarus: Yeah. But we have complete team maintenance, so it's difficult to judge when a package is unmaintained.
<wgrant> antarus: Debian has an easier job normally, because they often have no team maintenance, so you can judge by maintainer whether stuff needs to be removed.
<jono> lifeless, the primary goal of this system to help people feel good about their contributions and to help people learn how to participate
<antarus> wgrant: ahh as far as that we have 'herds
<antarus> er 'herds'
<wgrant> Debian nowadays has focused teams for some types of packages
<wgrant> eg the Python modules team
<antarus> wgrant: some herds work pretty well (the 'python' herd for example will actually take care of anything in dev-python)
<antarus> wgrant: others will completely ignore packages in their herd
<wgrant> Heh
<jono> lifeless, is there any guidance you could provide on that wiki page for the other accomplishments?
<jono> I am just looking for a few code fragments to help me get started
<antarus> wgrant: the big problem w/gentoo is that there is 0 barrier to entry. I have commit access and I can basically add whatever packages I want; even if there is no upstream, or I am the upstream, or its some tiny shell script that probably just shouldn't be available in the 'main repo' sort of style that Gentoo has.
 * antarus is unsure what the entry criteria for MOTU are
<wgrant> antarus: New packages from a MOTU require a review from another MOTU, and there's a pretty sensible group of archive admins who review all new packages once they're uploaded. It's mostly for copyright and packaging quality purposes, less for usefulness purposes, but I suspect that barrier is enough to make people think.
 * micahg will suggest First Source Package in Debian to Jono as an accomplishment :)
<czajkowski> good morning
<nothingspecial> Is it possible to close a bug or can a bug be updated indefinitely?
<czajkowski> nothingspecial: fix committed?
<nothingspecial> czajkowski, thanks does that close it to further updates?
<czajkowski> nothingspecial: well has there been a fix committed to it ?
<czajkowski> or is it invalid and you dont need any more updates?
<gr0bi> Hy there, https://lists.launchpad.net/ seems to be down. Can you bring it up again please?
<czajkowski> gr0bi: can you try again page working fine here
<nothingspecial> czajkowski, I am not asking about a particular bug, this is just a general question as to whether or not a bug can be closed in either senario
<gr0bi> czajkowski, yeah it's working again!
<gr0bi> czajkowski, thx for fast responding
<czajkowski> nothingspecial: it depends on the bug, if it's invalid or there has been a fix committed
<czajkowski> gr0bi: np I did nothing bar look at the webpage :)
<nothingspecial> czajkowski, thanks, so if a fix has been committed that is the end of the bug
<nothingspecial> process
<gr0bi> czajkowski, so the force may be with you ;)
<dobey> nothingspecial, czajkowski: there's fix released after fix committed; however, what you are asking isn't doable. the bug is still there and can still be commented on or status changed. there is no "this bug is now unwritable in the db and closed for good."
<nothingspecial> dobey, thanks for the clarification
<stefanct> can i ask here about bzr dailydeb or if not, where should i? #bzr is quiet
<etneg> hi
<etneg> i forgot my password for my launchpad acct
<etneg> can an admin look into it and sent it?
<etneg> i tried the send by mail option and didnt get nothing fro launchpad
<etneg> at the "eset your Launchpad Login Service password" page
<etneg> after i input the email address, it doens't say anything if the mail went through or the email was right or anything
<etneg> nvm will register
<etneg> .wc
<Sweetshark> repost from ubuntu-desktop:
<Sweetshark> dammit launchpad! *shaking-angry-grandpa-fist*
<Sweetshark> how do I get rid of this stupid duplicate libreoffice (openSUSE) tracker on bug 562027
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 562027 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Lucid) "[Upstream] Unable to shutdown / reboot / logout when quickstarter is active" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562027
<Sweetshark> funny thing is: there is a minus button behind almost all the other remote trackers, but not behind baltix and opensuse ....
<Sweetshark> (note that the same remote is tracked twice ...)
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: which bit do you want to remove ?
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: the tracking of openSUSE
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: ah not sure I can let me check, came across this earier when something was assinged and fixed released couldnt remove the project
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: no answer as of yet but as soon as I find out I'll leave a comment in here if I can if you're still here
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: Ill be gone in a minute.
<Sweetshark> anyway, thanks!
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: well if if I find out it can be done I;ll get it done :)
<JohnNapster> hello
<JohnNapster> can someone tell how can I get the source code and make a patch for update-manager package in Ubuntu ?
<smagoun> Hi, I'm having some trouble using the LP API to search for bugs in a particular series. The API returns 0 bugs for a given series regardless of how many bugs are targeted to the series. Any suggestions? Sample code is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/861136/
<wgrant> smagoun: Try setting omit_targeted=False in searchTasks
 * smagoun tries
<wgrant> Bug #320596
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 320596 in Launchpad itself "Series.searchTasks() always returns an empty collection" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320596
<wgrant> Hm
<wgrant> Meant to be fixed
<wgrant> Still try the workarou
<smagoun> wgrant: adding omit_targeted=False gives me the results I expected from my sample code - thank you
<smagoun> wgrant: I'll file a new bug against LP, referencing 320596
<wgrant> smagoun: Which version of the API are you using?
<wgrant> smagoun: In devel it defaults to False
<wgrant> So if you use devel it should be OK.
<smagoun> wgrant: production
<smagoun> (I think?)
<wgrant> smagoun: There are three versions of the API on production.
<wgrant> beta, 1.0 and devel
<wgrant> We encourage scripts that aren't in released software to use devel.
<smagoun> wgrant: I don't do anything in my sample code to set the API. Does that default to 1.0?
<wgrant> You set the version by saying version='devel' in your login_with or login_anonymously call
<wgrant> The default changes depending on the version of launchpadlib, I believe.
<smagoun> wgrant: adding version='devel' to login_with does result in the expected behavior even if I don't include omit_targeted=False
<wgrant> smagoun: Great, so not a separate bug.
<smagoun> wgrant: ok...then you don't need me to file one, it sounds like
<wgrant> smagoun: Right
<smagoun> got it, thanks (a documentation update would be nice...it's not obvious from either the API docs or the bug you linked that this is fixed in newer versions of the API)
<poolie> hi all
<nigelb> Hey poolie
<jono> hey folks
<jono> what is the liklihood of getting https://launchpad.net/bugs/610491 implemented?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 610491 in Launchpad itself "[API] Please expose getPublishedSources(package_creator,package_signer)" [Low,Triaged]
<poolie> unless someone contributes a patch or formally escalates it, pretty low
#launchpad 2012-02-29
<mgz> is there any way to mark a merge proposal as superseding another retroactively?
<mgz> the only other option seems to be to mark it as rejected, which is a little confusing in the record
<mgz> story:
<mgz> contributor makes change against lp:bzr and creates mp
<mgz> suggested to retarget against lp:bzr/2.5 instead
<mgz> so, new branch and mp created, both in the list as needing review
<czajkowski> mgz: not sure I'll find out and let you know
<wgrant> Morning mgz.
<wgrant> mgz: I don't think you can.
<wgrant> Rejecting it is probably the best here.
<czajkowski> wgrant: thank you
<mgz> thanks
<pfarrell> hi
<pfarrell> is something wrong with proposing merges?
<pfarrell> I am trying to propose a merge of my branch
<pfarrell> and when I click propose merge, I just get the spinning waiting logo beside the button
<pfarrell> but nothing actually happens
 * pfarrell has to run to a meeting, sorry
<Pikkachu> isn't it possible to import only a subdirectory or file from an external branch?
<Pikkachu> why aren't branches with the same url shared among all users given they're the same stuff and unchangeable?
<Pikkachu> also, can I merge from a specific file only? I wanted myfork/file.c and merge from hg-imported/lots-of-irrelevant/but/here/file.c
<jelmer> hi Pikkachu
<jelmer> Pikkachu: "bzr merge" should allow you to merge in a single file or subdirectory from another branch
<jelmer> it will bring across all of the history of the other branch though
<Pikkachu> all of the history? you mean metadata, like I will only notice that single file but everything is stored in the back?
<Pikkachu> if so that helps already for simplicity
<jelmer> Pikkachu: yes
<Pikkachu> ah ok
<savvas> Any other suggestions/patches to try for bug #942994 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 942994 in Launchpad itself "[ppa] FTBFS libarchive on launchpad" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942994
<Pikkachu> jelmer: I think I'll use this http://i.imgur.com/5aL3C.png
<jelmer> Pikkachu: seems reasonable
<Pikkachu> thanks
<kirkland> flacoste: hiya!  we're still hoping for private blueprints in LP asap...any update on a target date for that feature being delivered?
<Adri2000> would it be a good idea if the package view (distro/+source/package) showed the vcs infos from the package?
<Adri2000> well I filed a bug
<danilos> czajkowski, hi, I wonder if you can help me get rid of wrong packaging links in Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/linaro/+packages?
<czajkowski> danilos: which ones?
<danilos> czajkowski, all of them
<danilos> czajkowski, "linaro" is a meta project and should not be linked to any source packages (or we end up with weird pages like https://answers.launchpad.net/linaro)
<czajkowski> danilos: so you want under the 11.05 series linux-linaro-mx51   all 3 removed?
<danilos> czajkowski, yes
<czajkowski> danilos: done
<danilos> czajkowski, excellent, thanks a lot for the quick response!
<czajkowski> danilos: np
<czajkowski> danilos: if you find any more just shout
<danilos> czajkowski, will do, ta
<kuuko> I'm importing translations for my launchpad project, so I would like to have clarification on the relevant guide: It says that I must have the template file in it's own directory, template1/template1.pot; Does it mean that the directory must be named after the template file or can I use any directory name like locale or po?
<wilx> Hi. How fast do changes to Launchpad make it to production on the servers?
<rick_h_> wilx: depends. Once a change submitted, tested, etc, it's usually live within a couple of days
<wilx> Ok.
<lifeless_> wilx: Once its qa'd, it can be deployed within an hour if needed; we try to deploy as often as we can to keep the change size low - reduces risk of making the change
<wilx> Ok.
<wilx> That's cool. I sort of feared the answer would be few weeks. :)
<lifeless> wilx: the only thing which needs a significant delay is schema patches and thats because they take downtime to deploy; we have a window around 0800UTC daily to deploy them
<dobey> ok, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-docs is definitely not what i was expecting to see there :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:  | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<cnd> I remember git in lp being on the roadmap a few months ago
<cnd> is that still planned?
#launchpad 2012-03-01
<micahg> is it not possible to change from a project to Debian as a distribution, I thought I tested this before
<wgrant> micahg: What's not working?
<wgrant> It's possible that it's forbidden because Debian doesn't use Launchpad Bugs.
<micahg> right, but that means I can't set up a watch with a task without jumping through hoops
<micahg> err.move a mistaken one
<micahg> bug 943649
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943649 in wireshark (Ubuntu) "Application needs hi-res or SVG icon" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943649
<micahg> task if on wireshark, should be wireshark (Debian)
<micahg> s/if/is/
<wgrant> Hmm, that's pretty annoying.
<wgrant> And I think it's a recent change.
 * wgrant tries the API.
<wgrant> I think the API just has my somewhat lenient restrictions...
<micahg> bug 911633
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 911633 in Launchpad itself "Cannot retarget bug watch tasks between bug contexts that do not use LP for bug tracking" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911633
<wgrant> There we go, fixed.
<wgrant> t = lp.load('/wireshark/+bug/943649')
<wgrant> t.target = lp.load('/debian/+source/wireshark')
<wgrant> t.lp_save()
<micahg> I could do something like that in lp-shell?
<wgrant> Precisely that.
<wgrant> I used lp-shell.
<micahg> can I add that as a workaround in my LP bug?
<wgrant> Sure.
<wgrant> That bug has some pretty bad understanding fails in it :(
<wgrant> The LP one.
<micahg> I didn't write that :)
<benonsoftware> Hello
<benonsoftware> I have a problem, I have forgetten my password for LP and I do not remember which email address I used
<benonsoftware> Sorry, I have now found out which one after a dozen attemps, sorry everyone
<ajf__> are there any plans to fix this soon bzr-git issue so google code imports work? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-git/+bug/878085
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 878085 in Launchpad itself "NoSuchRevision error during git import" [High,Triaged]
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<czajkowski> webops can you please delete the opeid id https://login.launchpad.net/+id/DLpf8QQ  as per https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/189233  Thanks
<czajkowski> bah
<gregsan123> hi all, I'm writing some software for automatic bug detection and I would need to know how many bugs are marked as duplicates on ubuntu launchpad. Can somebody help me, please, with this? How can I get this info from launchpad?
<Ampelbein> gregsan123: I can't imagine a use case for this info, but I guess you could check the "searchTasks" method on https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#distribution with the launchpad api with appropriate status settings and compare the len() of a search with and without omit_duplicates. What exactly do you need that for anyway?
<gregsan123> I'm describing this software in a paper and I would need this statistics to demonstrate the importance of such software
<wilx> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/94863640/vzeman79-log4cplus-trunk.log
<wilx> Shall I fill another bug report related to this?
<jelmer> wilx: no, I'll follow up on the existing bug report
<wilx> Thanks!
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:  | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<Pikkachu> I can't find where to register a branch import, anyone help me?
<wilx> The "Code" from the top menu line?
<Pikkachu> wilx: no?
<wilx> Yes? :)
<wilx> Pikkachu: Go to you project, then use the "Code" link at the top. At right side you should see a rectangle with smaller menu offering it.
<Pikkachu> wilx: I was able to register it either under +junk or not owned, related project
<Pikkachu> wilx: but not anymore
<Pikkachu> there's a link here:https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports
<Pikkachu> thanks anyway
#launchpad 2012-03-02
<karni> Hi guys. I'd like to ask what is "Release URL pattern"? The field description says "Launchpad automatically scans this site to import new releases."
<karni> I'd like to understand better how would that work.
<karni> I throw a file in there, and launchpad will create a release for me? How often does it scan that site?
<wgrant> It scans every day or two.
<wgrant> See https://launchpad.net/gedit/master for an example.
<karni> wgrant: Thanks! :)
<karni> wgrant: This is really nice. Is the site (downloads "repo") format documented anywhere? I see files such as cache.json in the root dir, or LATEST-IS-$version in each versioned directory - is this unrelated, or indication for LP which file to download?
<karni> wgrant: Last question - does the download redirect to the ftp, or the files are actually downloaded by LP?
<wgrant> karni: LP mirrors them.
<karni> wgrant: Awesome, thanks :)
<wgrant> karni: It doesn't use the cache.json or LATEST-IS-* files. IIRC it just navigates up the path until it finds a file listing, then finds any links that match the URL pattern.
<karni> wgrant: Got it :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<mpt> What is the rule for who is allowed to assign a bug to which people?
<mpt> One of my colleagues is trying to assign bug 944661 to ~andyrocks, but gets the error "Constraint not satisfied", which isn't informative
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 944661 in unity "arrow in lens bar is 1px shorter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944661
<mpt> (~andyrock, rather)
<czajkowski> mpt: worked no problem for me
<mpt> czajkowski, it still shows up as unassigned for me (and I get the same error when trying to assign it)
<mpt> But if it does work for you, maybe it's because you're a member of Launchpad Developers?
<mpt> or Launchpad Admins or something?
<mpt> Is it, perhaps, that only the bug supervisor is allowed to reassign a bug report?
<mpt> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/YourProject#The_bug_supervisor.27s_role doesn't mention reassignment
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> mrevell: are you about
<mrevell> I am czajkowski
<czajkowski> mrevell: I was able to reassign a bug to someone else, but mpt is having some issues.
<czajkowski> but not sure if that's because I'm in the LP grou[
<mrevell> Hmm, "Constraint is not satisfied." Nice.
<mrevell> I don't understand what's happening here.
<mrevell> I'm sorry to be unhelpful.
<mrevell> I don't understand why mpt can't reassign the bug but we can.
<mrevell> I can guess at reasons but they're not good reasons.
<mpt> Neither I nor my colleague is a member of the driver team or the bug supervisor team
<mpt> That might be reasonable as a restriction
<mpt> but if that was the restriction, I'd expect the reassignment control not to show up at all.
<czajkowski> hmm it shouldnt be
<mpt> Instead, it shows up with "Select a team of which you are a member"
<mrevell> I was wondering if there was a private item here but nothing is.
<mgz> bug 602428 I suspect
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 602428 in Launchpad itself ""Constraint not satisfied" error when assigning bug to someone else" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602428
<mpt> Assigning a bug report to a team is poor practice anyway, so it would be ironic if it's the *only* thing Launchpad lets me do. :-)
<mgz> but it could be a different codepath
<mpt> "we changed our assignment code to only allow bug supervisors for a project to assign bugs to other people"
<mpt> that's the anser
<mpt> +w
<mpt> That should be mentioned in https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/YourProject#The_bug_supervisor.27s_role
<mpt> and then it should be mentioned in the reassignment control itself
<mpt> ("You can't reassign this bug because you aren't a member of {link to team}.")
<czajkowski> nods
<mgz> mpt: the implication in the bug is the fancy widget gives a better error message, I guess that's not the case?
<mpt> mgz, no, it's even worse. It says "No items matched andyrock", which isn't true.
<mpt> (I would have tested it further on staging, but that report doesn't yet exist on staging.)
<brendand> Error ID: OOPS-165439a0932138796fff8bfcd7165490
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=165439a0932138796fff8bfcd7165490
<brendand> trying to update a task in a bug several times in the past 10 minutes
<dobey> yay timeouts. bug with a lot of tasks?
 * benji looks
 * benji goes to another channel where people are actually talking to him.
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> sinzui: herrrrrooo
<czajkowski> sinzui: was talking to Pendulum re https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg09089.html  but she can't access that website link
<sinzui> hmm
<sinzui> maybe this is behind a feature flag. I will be but i don't think the flag in in place yet
 * sinzui tries a project he does not maintain
<sinzui> czajkowski,  the permissions are already in place. I cannot see https://launchpad.net/bzr/+sharing for example.
<sinzui> This means users can only see what we are building by looking at their own projects.
<sinzui> we are going to make screencasts for everyone in the next fortnight.
<czajkowski> sinzui: ahh ok.  not sure that was clear then as it;s a public mailing list, so Isuspect people would think they can llook at the link as an example. no biggie
<czajkowski> thanks for explaining
<sinzui> czajkowski, I should have warned that the link was only temporarily visible
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> :)
<mino_> hello, i make package of a python script but i don't unserstand how to make a different package for version of ubuntu (oneiric, precise), i have change name in changelog but launchpad refused to similar packet, i need to add name of version in name of packet but how ?
<dobey> mino_: append ~oneiric1 ~precise1 or whatever the series is, to the version in debian/changelog
<mino_> ok thanks you, i try !
<mino_> 1.3.7-0ubuntu1~oneiric1 its good ?
<dobey> yes
<mino_> dobey: or it's 1.3.7~oneiric1
<mino_> ok ;)
<dobey> you should append to whatever the official version is
<dobey> well, usually. it is a bit more complicated than that, for what you should really do. but backporting a package from precise to oneiric in your PPA, you should just append the ~oneiric1 to the version that's in precise.
<dobey> and if you need to make changes for some reason, change it to ~oneiric2 or 3 or whatever, inciremntally accordingly
<mino_> i'm french and I don't understand well "but backporting a package from precise to oneiric in your PPA" , backporting means ?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<popey> mino_: e.g. foo 1.0 is in oneiric repository. foo 2.0 is in precise repository. You take the source for foo 2.0 from precise and put it in your ppa for oneiric, so people get foo 2.0 "ported" from precise to oneiric. "back" because oneiric came before precise.
<popey> the "porting" might take a bit of effort as there have been changes between oneiric and precise, and between foo 1.0 and foo 2.0
<mino_> ok thanks for explain, it's note my case, it's a new package for all version
<mino_> I don't understand well : " Rejected: File glances_1.4b12.orig.tar.gz already exists in glances-dev, but uploaded version has different contents. " Ok i have changed source (first missed orignal files) but i have empty ppa : https://launchpad.net/~arnaud-hartmann/+archive/glances-dev , how i can do to up package ?
<mino_> Lauchpad say : 40.2 KiB (0.00%) of 2.0 GiB but where are files ???
<mino_> popey: dobey: have you any idea why launchpad have again my source archive ?
<dobey> because you already uploaded it
<dobey> and you changed the contents of it. the md5sum (or maybe it's sha) hash of the file that's already there, and the new one you're uploading, don't match
<dobey> probably because you have dpkg generating that tarball for you, rather than using the proper one
<mino_> dobey: where is stock the md5sum ?
<dobey> the hash is listed in the .dsc file, and i think in _source.changes
<benonsoftware> Whenever I try to view any LP page I keep getting Error: Timeout and OOPS-4171dc2f1000578a15350505a835af7f
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=4171dc2f1000578a15350505a835af7f
<lifeless> benonsoftware: 'any' LP  page?
<benonsoftware> lifeless: Ah, now its fixed
<benonsoftware> lifeless: But https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations still has the error
<lifeless> bug 739051
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 739051 in Launchpad itself "Product:+index timeouts" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739051
<benonsoftware> lifeless: Ok, thank you
<InHisName>  I try to login to askubuntu for the logjam and I get:  [Unable to log in with your OpenID provider:  cr cr  Canceled ]
<InHisName> I tried using my launchpad signin.
#launchpad 2012-03-03
<thomi> Hi - On a recipe page, when I click the "Request Builds" link, there's a dropdown of archives - I assumed that this is where the builds will be uploaded to, but it seems that build are always uploaded to the recipe's archive instead.
<thomi> ...which leaves me wondering - what's the Archive option for when requesting builds?
<lifeless> selecting an archive to build into
#launchpad 2012-03-04
<Pikkachu> hi, is it possible to create a recipe for an specific revision of a branch?
<Pikkachu> hi, I thought creating a recipe would easily create a deb and put it onto a ppa
<Pikkachu> in this process I've created a PPA which can't either be deleted completely or superseded. Can anyone delete it completely for me?
<shnatsel> Hello! I'm having trouble with Launchpad recipes. I'm trying to apply a trivial patch to packaging of qt4-x11 in a recipe to get the most recent version patched and uploaded to PPA automatically, but bzr gives me a memory error. Is there anything I can do about it? Here's the build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/95276071/buildlog.txt.gz
<Pikkachu> I'm having trouble with recipes and PPAs too. I took a look at the docs which are complicated, so I ask in the simpler form:
<Pikkachu> I have a modified pidgin plugin in a branch but for compiling it you need to do it under pidgin-source/pidgin/plugins directory
<Pikkachu> you need $apt-get build-dep pidgin for that, and pidgin's source code. So I wonder how to put this in the recipe
<Pikkachu> Also, I wonder if it's not possible to the recipe to just create the deb metafiles on the fly
<shnatsel> Pikkachu: metafiles?
<Pikkachu> shnatsel: the docs on recipes, PPAs and packaging are confusing, I would just know how to build a deb with random content, what are you talking about
<Pikkachu> shnatsel: you mean I will put build instructions within deb metafiles? ok but I don't know how to do that
<shnatsel> Pikkachu: I  don't know what you mean by metafiles, but by what you describe I see the folliwing solutions:
<shnatsel> Pikkachu: extract the build dependencies from pidgin's debian/control and put it in yours debian/control; that will solve apt-get build-dep
<shnatsel> Pikkachu: nest or nest-part the parts of Pidgin source code you need
<shnatsel> Pikkachu: looking at how existing plugins are packaged also might be a good idea
<shnatsel> I agree Ubuntu packaging has a steep learning curve, and ubuntu packaging manual is a TL;DR which doesn't help solve real problems anyway. Unfortunately, packaging is complicated, and Ubuntu's way to do it is one of the best, if not the best.
<Pikkachu> it's not the best if it's complicated, but ok
<Pikkachu> ok I got the build-dep, but it's a long list, can't I just joint to pidgin? something like 'Build-Dependencies: bd1 bd2 lookup:pidgin bd3...'
<shnatsel> AFAIK there's no easy way to do it, but I'm not an expert
<Pikkachu> I have no idea how to figure out which parts of pidgin's source I'd need to compile the plugin, so is it ok to just use the whole pidgin source
<Pikkachu> I mean, it's necessary to at least ./configure pidgin itself
<shnatsel> I'd look at existing packaging for plugins if I were you
<Pikkachu> ok thanks anyway
<Pikkachu> but they likely are not using recipes or PPAs
<shnatsel> Pikkachu: anything that builds as-is will build in recipe and PPA too
<Ampelbein> Pikkachu: For building pidgin plugins, doesn't libpurple-dev have the required headers?
<Pikkachu> Ampelbein: only headers are not enough
<Ampelbein> Pikkachu: What is the plugin you are trying to package?
<Pikkachu> at least iirc I couldn't build pidgin or purple-plugin-pack wihtout having their lot of build-deps installed
<Pikkachu> Ampelbein: what do you mean type?
<Ampelbein> Pikkachu: The name.
<Pikkachu> Ampelbein: the name is "IRC Away", @@?
<Pikkachu> Ampelbein: you mean the ID?
<Ampelbein> Pikkachu: And yes, to build pidgin you'd need it's build-deps. But plugins usually don't require a full rebuild of their host software.
<Pikkachu> Ampelbein: yeah they usually don't, but pidgin website doesn't provide guidelines for building the plugins without at least ./configuring pidgin
<Ampelbein> Pikkachu: I mean the name of the plugin you are trying to build. And preferably it's homepage.
<Pikkachu> Ampelbein: it has no homepage, I am the author
<Ampelbein> Pikkachu: Ok. Can you give a link to the file?
<Pikkachu> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/pidgin/ircaway
<Pikkachu> windows and linux builds here: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/11483
<Ampelbein> !away | Pikkachu^Away
<ubot5> Pikkachu^Away: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<rebel> I just created a launchpad project to create a ppa i can link to it, and apparently I forgot to check the "I don't want to be the maintainer" checkbox - now I'm the maintainer.
<rebel> who can I set as maintainer if a project is not currently being maintained?
<lifeless> click on the edit link beside the maintainer, and you can disavowe it
<rebel> I can only select a new maintainer
<lifeless> it should have an option there to say you don't want to maintain it anymore
<lifeless> maybe on the admin page
<lifeless> failing that, tell me the project name
<rebel> horde3d
<lifeless> so, you may not know this, but the project has no bearing on PPA builds
<lifeless> we could just deactivate it
<lifeless> That said, I will get a sysadmin to hand it over to registry when one turns up (in a few hours)
<rebel> I wasn't able to do a source import without there being a project first
<lifeless> ah, so not PPA; source import.
<lifeless> yes, you do need it for that
<rebel> what I'm trying to accomplish is supplying a launchpad-ppa-hosted, locally built package for Horde3D
<rebel> so my thinking was to let launchpad sync to the svn, sync locally to launchpad with bzr, build locally + push to ppa.. is this how it should be done?
<Pikkachu> hi, I have source code I wanted to make easily available for end users then I tried the recipes link, the failed process created a PPA which I deleted, but it's still visible from my start page, and it's not recoverable as stated in docs. Can one either recover it (is "ppa" a good PPA name?) or delete it completely?
<Pikkachu> https://launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+archive/ppa
<lifeless> Pikkachu: only you can see it, you can see your own deleted ppas.
<lifeless> rebel: that sounds fine
<lifeless> rebel: you can also use a recipe to automate the PPA build step
<rebel> thanks lifeless, also for turning the project over to registry
<Pikkachu> if ppa is a good ppa name (I find ppa:foo/ppa odd), I wanted it available in the future, besides I was seduced for the recipes link, my fail but that's a wrong deletion (it should not exist at all) :(
<lifeless> Pikkachu: you can undelete it yourself; why do you say it is unrecoverable ?
<Pikkachu> I didn't see a link, let me try again
<Pikkachu> I can't see any link for recovery anywhere
<lifeless> 'change details' -> enabled + publish
<Pikkachu> thanks lifeless, https://launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+archive/ppa
<Pikkachu> I had to manually add '+edit' though, there wasn't any edit link
<Pikkachu> there is not, still http://i.imgur.com/NeMUi.png
<lifeless> Pikkachu: not what?
<Pikkachu> there is not an edit link, I posted a screenshot
<lifeless> thats unusual
<lifeless> not sure why
<Pikkachu> ok so thanks for helping :)
#launchpad 2013-02-25
<cheako> You know I was just thinking perhaps wget could do this, all it needs is the cookies and form data...  right?
<psusi> I'm trying to push a bzr branch and get: bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'xmlrpclib.ProtocolError', '<ProtocolError for xmlrpc.lp.internal:8097/codehosting: 502 Bad Gateway>')
<wgrant> psusi: Is it persistent?
<psusi> wgrant, sometimes I get that, sometimes I get an error about valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository, this is not a supported configuration
<psusi> so looks like I now have a corrupt repo on lp and when I try to delete it with the web interface, I got:
<psusi>  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<psusi> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<psusi> looks like a crapped out proxy or something
<wgrant> psusi: Which branch?
<psusi> wgrant, ~psusi/ubuntu/raring/sound-juicer/paranoia
<wgrant> psusi: Thanks
<wgrant> We seem to have some kind of network issue.
<cheako> wgrant: It was file ownership I guess once I copied the files into my home dir FF worked as it's supposed to.
<pxc> so it's been quite a while since I last used Ubuntu, and I've lost the OpenPGP keys for package signing in my PPA :-(
<pxc> what's the best way to switch to a new one?
<wgrant> pxc: https://launchpad.net/~/+editpgpkeys
<pxc> I saw that page, but to my embarrassment, I wasn't totally sure if that was the right place/how to proceed
<pxc> I just generate it locally, paste the fingerprint in the text field, and then follow the email instructions, then?
<wgrant> generate it, push it to keyserver.ubuntu.com, enter the fingerprint, follow the email instructions, yep
<pxc> wgrant: thanks for kindly nudging me in the right direction :-)
<pxc> here's another thing I did ages ago and forgot how to do... what's the best way to set my default key for debuild/lintian?
<pxc> nvm, figured it out
<kaendfinger> Hello
<james_w> hi, I'm trying to share some private information with a user, and the picker on the sharing page says that it can't find them
<czajkowski> james_w: who is the person and let me see if I have the same issue
<james_w> ah, because they are already in the list perhaps?
<james_w> I didn't find them as the sorting in the list is case-sensitive, so I was looking in the wrong place
<czajkowski> ah ok
<james_w> shall I file some bugs?
<czajkowski> please do
<czajkowski> I could do with some more to triage :)
<bizhanMona> HI this command does not work for me: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:f-muriana/ubuntu-builder" will you help me please? thx
<dobey> bizhanMona: #ubuntu is for help with ubuntu
<bizhanMona> thanks
<bizhanMona> dobey: isn't launchpad part of the ubuntu? Sorry my ignorance.
<dobey> launchpad is used by ubuntu, yes
<dobey> you're asking about a general help concern on ubuntu, not a problem with launchpad itself though
<TheLordOfTime> bizhanMona, you're asking about an ubuntu issue
<dobey> well, it's probably not an ubuntu issue, nor a launchpad issue. it's probably a PPA maintainer issue, and you should contact the person who owns the PPA about it
<TheLordOfTime> its neither dobey
<TheLordOfTime> pycurl.error: (7, "couldn't connect to host")  <-- suggests networking issue
<TheLordOfTime> (from #ubuntu and their error pastebin per my request)
<dobey> ah
<bizhanMona> Thanks again, the error is on my side.
<TheLordOfTime> or somewhere between you and LP, yes.
<TheLordOfTime> since it works fine from here
<czajkowski> lifeless: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQMbXvn2RNI
<lifeless> czajkowski: exactly
<JanC> czajkowski: of course that song is misguided, everybody knows hamburgers & steaks are made from horses, not cows  :p
#launchpad 2013-02-26
<pindonga> hi, does anyone know if there has been any issues with git-import in launchpad?
<pindonga> for some projects I started seeing import errors
<pindonga> when they had been importing properly before
<pindonga> one example: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/132399608/ubuntuone-hackers-django-trunk.log
#launchpad 2013-02-27
<dadour13> hi
<dadour13> hello
<dadour13> Bug 1133627
<ubot5> bug 1133627 in linux (Ubuntu) "usb.2 hub goobay 93896" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1133627
<dadour13> hi
<dadour13> Bug 1133627
<ubot5> bug 1133627 in linux (Ubuntu) "usb.2 hub goobay 93896" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1133627
<dadour13> i'm just connected
<dadour13> are you here flacoste
<dadour13> do you known who can help me regarding this bug
<dadour13> so good night
<dpm> good morning all. Quick question: can the blueprints of a public LP project be made private?
<wgrant> dpm: As long as the project has a commercial subscription.
<wgrant> The privacy allowed for bugs/blueprints/branches can be set on +sharing
<TheDrums> Thanks to whoever fixed the issue with LP I was having. :)
<dpm> thanks wgrant ^^
<mumak> hello, I'm trying to log in to Launchpad and getting "User canceled" when I do so (I am ~jml)
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> you're defiantely there
<czajkowski> mumak: did you have 2fa set up for loggin in ?
<mumak> czajkowski, yes.
<czajkowski> mumak: oh so it's an sso issue I believe and the folks in #canonical-isd will be able to help
<mumak> czajkowski, ta
<czajkowski> mumak: https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/  or use the form
<czajkowski> if nobody is about
<wgrant> mumak: If you have an existing Launchpad cookie, joining https://launchpad.net/~sso-2f-testers should sort you out
<wgrant> Otherwise you'll need to talk to SSO support
<mumak> wgrant, thanks.
<lifeless> mumak: can't access jml irc proxy atm ?
<mumak> lifeless, correct.
<mumak> I am missing my second factor (the private SSH key)
<lifeless> mumak: doh!
<lifeless> mumak: so you won't have seen my pings :)
<czajkowski> mumak: oh or seen DM's:(
<mumak> correct!
<noodles775> Hi! I've got an issue testing a webservice change - the new (optional) kwarg that I've added to a call is ignored during the webservice test, but works fine on teh model test. Could someone let me know where I'm going wrong? Details here: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/launchpad/include-binary-size/+merge/150831
<noodles775> nm, it seems to have included it in the wadl after another `make apidoc`
<ozcanesen> hey i open translation feature on launchpad but i don't know where launchpad will put mo files when i convert branch to deb package?
<frathgeber> hi, do you do automatic cleanup for stacked branches to remove non-reachable revisions from time to time?
<ozcanesen> hey is launchpad translate feature supports auto commit to branch when translate is complate?
<alkisg> Hi, once in a while the branch import we have there stops working, have we declared anything wrong?
<alkisg> https://code.launchpad.net/~vagrantc/ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging
<alkisg> " Import started   1 minute ago   on pear   and finished   30 seconds ago   taking   50 seconds        —            see the log "
<alkisg> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/132516972/vagrantc-ltsp-ltsp-debian-packaging.log
<Munchor> How do I add a .tar.gz source tarball for a certain release?
<alkisg> I tried with the other alias as well, again, connection failure... https://code.launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging
<alkisg> This branch is an import of the Bazaar branch at                            http://anonscm.debian.org/bzr/pkg-ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging/.
<alkisg> 2013-02-27 18:50:06 INFO    Unable to open remote branch: Connection error: while sending GET /bzr/pkg-ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging/.bzr/branch-format: [Errno 110] Connection timed out
<alkisg> And of course http://anonscm.debian.org/bzr/pkg-ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging/.bzr/branch-format is fine
<alkisg> Is there any problem with the internet connection of the servers running the imports?
<alkisg> Maybe I need to specify "nosmart" in the branch properties?
<alkisg> Third unsuccessful try, with                             http://anonscm.debian.org/bzr/bzr/pkg-ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging.
<alkisg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging, connection error again
 * alkisg gives up on launchpad "imports" and just pushes a copy of the branch :-/
<thomi> hi - quick question: Should the diff update in a MP when the target branch changes? It seems to work when I push a new revision to the source branch, but not when the target branch changes....
<dobey> thomi: it doesn't update automatically when the target changes, no.
<thomi> dobey: thanks.
<captainlinux> Guys, I have posted a blueprint for raring ringtail on Launchpad some short time ago. Just checked my blueprints and I assume that it got deleted. Is this possible? If so, what could be the reasons of it?
<captainlinux> Anyone here alive?
#launchpad 2013-02-28
<stokachu> does the api accept just https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~ to reference current caller?
<wgrant> stokachu: You can request that URL and get the self_link out of it and use that, but you can't use that URL itself as a person reference.
<stokachu> ah
<stokachu> lemme try that
<wgrant> Hm, /~ might not actually work through the API, but /people/+me does
<stokachu> ah let me try that one :)
<stokachu> wgrant: ok so just /~ doesn't work, but calling /people/+me then accessing self_link works like a champ
<stokachu> thx
<wgrant> Great.
<noodles775> Hi! Is anyone up for a small-ish review (190l): https://code.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/launchpad/include-binary-size/+merge/150831
<czajkowski> noodles775: we dont really have on call reviewer any more, you may have more luck asking in #launchpad-dev
<noodles775> Thanks czajkowski - I'll try there :)
<mandel> hello, is there a way to remove my user from launchpad.net
<mandel> ??
<mandel> well, my second user actually
<czajkowski> mandel: you breaking things
<czajkowski> tut tut
<mandel> czajkowski, I created a user just for the ubuntu one windows port to get email of EVERYTHING in my personal email account and is driving me nuts
<mandel> :)
<mandel> waaaay to many email already
<czajkowski> why not juse merge them into one
<czajkowski> and follow the merge link
<czajkowski> mandel: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<mandel> czajkowski, ok, I'll do that
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<BigWhale> Err, how do I change program icon in launchpad?
<czajkowski> BigWhale: what one ?
<BigWhale> Upper left corner of the project
<BigWhale> https://launchpad.net/kazam
<czajkowski> that
<czajkowski> BigWhale: you;d need the maintainer to do it
<czajkowski> so anyone on the Kazam Team can do it
<BigWhale> well yes ...
<BigWhale> I am failing to discover where it can be done.
<BigWhale> I am on the Kazam team ...
<czajkowski> should be a icon somewher to change branding
<czajkowski> search branding
<BigWhale> if I click change details, I can change the details, but not the icon ...
<BigWhale> hmmm ok
<BigWhale> ok found it .. never mind
<BigWhale> thanks
<czajkowski> :)
<stokachu> does the 1.0 api allow you to programmatically assign a bug?
<stokachu> im not finding any post methods for this
<dobey> stokachu: "bug_task.assignee = person"
<stokachu> dobey: ah under bug_task i see the writable field now, thanks!
<stokachu> would a bug_activity in 1.0 api contain when tags were added/remove/changed?
<dobey> stokachu: i'd say yes, but you will have to loop through every item in bug.activity_collection, and check activity.whatchanged to filter for tags
<stokachu> dobey: hmm il look into it, right now we keep a copy of bug messages and regex through those comments for a particular hashtag :\
<stokachu> dont worry we keep a local copy of interested bugs rather than tying up lp resources :P
<stokachu> cool, yea activity_collection_link displays a whatchanged => 'tags' with old and new values so that works
<stokachu> and gives us a person_link to show who did what awesome!
<DNS> hi guys
<DNS> is this normal that i am forced to make new password?
<lifeless> Launchpad doesn't store passwords, perhaps you want SSO support?
<DNS> thats doesnt answer my question.... i would like to know if launchpad asks users after some time to make new password and if yes in which period?
<lifeless> Launchpad never asks that.
<lifeless> As it doesn't have passwords.
<DNS> but it does that at this very moment
<lifeless> No
<DNS> should i make a screenshot?
<lifeless> what URL
<DNS> lifeless: if i log in i get automaticaly send to https://login.launchpad.net/+edit
<DNS> i cleaned browser chache, logged out, same
<DNS> so wtf this is :D
<dobey> that is login.launchpad.net, not launchpad.net ?
<DNS> yes
<dobey> yes, so go to launchpad.net instead?
<DNS> i will be sent to this page ^^
<DNS> let me try once more...
<DNS> wow now it worked
<lifeless> DNS: login.launchpad.net is not (appearances can decieve) part of launchpad
<lifeless> DNS: it is a skinned SSO site.
<DNS> still i wonder why i was sent to this page
<dobey> probably becuase you went to login.launchpad.net to log in
<stokachu> i ran into that issue when it was wanting me to setup 2 factor auth
<cmars232> is there a way to serve an html file out of a branch in launchpad?
<cmars232> like how github's "raw file" option?
<wgrant> cmars232: Not at the moment. The security concerns make it somewhat more effort to implement than you might expect.
<DNS> cmars232: seems not, but you can download the file
<DNS> :)
<DNS> maybe a browser could be configured to open the file in new tab
<wgrant> That's not the issue.
<wgrant> The issue is displaying arbitrary user-generated HTML on one of our secure domains.
<cmars232> wgrant: DNS: the download link seems shareable. that'll work fine. thanks
#launchpad 2013-03-01
<stokachu> do i need a separate auth token for staging.launchpad.net?
<wgrant> stokachu: Yes.
<stokachu> how do i set that up? i dont see a link for obtaining a new key for this
<stokachu> it is showing all my last authenticated sites as well even though i haven't logged into staging.launchpad.net
<stokachu> ive already got 2 factor auth setup for launchpad.net as well
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> You mean for staging SSO?
<stokachu> yea
<stokachu> it asks me for my auth token and when i enter the generated one in it tells me the password is invalid
<wgrant> The answer to that really different question is still "yes". You'll need to talk to webops to get your account set up.
<wgrant> Because obviously the OTP setup breaks down if you have two entirely separate services consuming a single devicec.
<stokachu> ah
<stokachu> issueing a PUT needs to have the entire json record+attributes along with any modifiable changes i want to make?
<stokachu> and PATCH is for single attribute updates only?
<wgrant> stokachu: PATCH permits any subset of the fields to be updated.
<stokachu> do i need to include them all whether they are being changed or not?
<stokachu> so I need to use PATCH if i want to update a single attribute in the bug record, for example, title
<wgrant> PUT requires them all even if they're unchanged
<wgrant> PATCH lets you omit those which you don't care about
<stokachu> gotcha
<micahg> any clue what OOPS-422f48f79bb99108ae783792af2e8c99 is about, I get it when clicking through from a search field to a blueprint
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-422f48f79bb99108ae783792af2e8c99
<micahg> s/field/page/
<wgrant> micahg: It's a 404
<micahg> ah, so the search has cached something no longer existing?
<wgrant> It's a Google search, and Google takes forever to forget about pages, so probably.
<micahg> ah, LP uses Google for its own search?
<wgrant> The global search does, yes.
<wgrant> I think it might have been renamed to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-monthly-snapshots
<micahg> wgrant: excellent, thanks, too bad LP doesn't e-mail on renames
<wgrant> Quite.
 * micahg files bug
<micahg> Bug #1137102
<ubot5> bug 1137102 in Launchpad itself "Renaming blueprints should E-Mail subscribers about the change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1137102
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> I really wouldn't have filed a bug
<wgrant> But OK
<wgrant> We have about 5500 other low bugs
<micahg> well, it's a bug, when it gets fixed depends on if there's an itch for someone to scratch
<wgrant> s/when/whether/
<stokachu> So i attempted to create a PATCH request defining a json attribute i wish to update, however im getting a 400 response from failing to retrieve the url passed, could someone look at my request and response headers to see if anything is out of the ordinary http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575512/
<stokachu> the same url works when issueing a GET
<stokachu> does the json content need to be in the header rather than content body?
<wgrant> stokachu: What's the body of the 400?
<stokachu> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575531/
<stokachu> is there a header parameter i might be missing?
<wgrant> stokachu: The authorization info would usually go in the Authorization header in this case, I think, but I'm not quite sure.
<stokachu> ill see if i can put that in the headers
<stokachu> wgrant: the api/hacking document doesn't mention anything about the authorization headers
<stokachu> https://help.launchpad.net/API/Hacking "Modifying resources: PATCH"
<wgrant> stokachu: https://help.launchpad.net/API/SigningRequests
<wgrant> "Using the credentials"
<stokachu> ok ill try that
<stokachu> wgrant: ok so now adding the authorization header works but it returns a 209 'content returned' rather than 200
<stokachu> and that rc code must be internal to LP b/c its not a HTTP response code
<wgrant> stokachu: That's part of the PATCH spec, IIRC
<stokachu> ah ok
<stokachu> i need to check there too
<stokachu> in any case you were right on about it being in the header for POST/PATCH
<wgrant> Looks like 209 was in the draft PATCH RFC, but omitted from the final years later (long after LP started using it)
<stokachu> ah ok that makes sense
<stokachu> will probably go away in LP after 2015 i suspect?
<wgrant> Probably.
<stokachu> i haven't check the devel reponse code to see if it is the same so it might already be removed
<wgrant> No, that's all shared code.
<stokachu> ah ok
<stokachu> this is so awesome :P
<zequence> Hi, I'm having trouble loggin into UDS. It claims my username is already in use with a different account. I can't logout.
<zequence> I'm suspecting it might have something to do with an account merge a few months ago, but that's just a guess
<wgrant> zequence: You'll need to talk to whoever manages Summit nowadays
<wgrant> It's a problem on their end, usually
<wgrant> And yes, it's usually caused by account merges.
<zequence> wgrant: Ok, thanks
<dsmythies> Hi, I have never been on this channel before (and almost never been on IRC before). I was directed to here to possibly get help with my issue.
<dsmythies> I am wondering why my e-mail address shows in the revisions list for the main serverguide branches revisions listings on launchpad.
<dsmythies> I would prefer that it not show my e-mail address, but rather show my name and be a link to my LP page, just like everybody else.
<dsmythies> More importantly, I am wondering if I did something wrong, resulting in the difference.
<dsmythies> References: See recent Revisions section of:
<dsmythies> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/serverguide/precise
<dsmythies> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/serverguide/quantal
<dsmythies> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/serverguide/raring
<dsmythies> Note: bzr launchpad-login is set to dsmythies
<dsmythies> .
<dsmythies> Thanks for any help ... Doug Smythies
<mgz> dsmythies: your email on ~dsmithies is dsmythies@telus.net where was your whomai is dsmythies@teslus.net
<mgz> with an extra s
<mgz> you want to correct one or tother
<mgz> I take it the second is wrong? that means your existing commits will still have the wrong address, but once you change your local bzr config future commits will be linked to your launchpad profile correctly
<dsmythies> Thanks, and sorry for such a dense error.
<dsmythies> you mean "bzr whoami" , which I see is wrong.
<belak> Is it possible to mirror a launchpad ppa?
<hggdh> I am trying to login to launchpad.net, but all I get is "Your login was unsuccessful, user cancelled". I certainly did not cancel the login. No other messages, or errors, are given
<bijoo> Hi, is http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-/ubuntu really slow for everyone or just me? I was getting 1MB+/s minutes ago, but now it's at ~15kB/s.
<bijoo> Nevermind, speed is back to normal now.
<bijoo> Thank you, Freenode.
<dobey> hggdh: username is hggdh?
<hggdh> dobey: hggdh2
<hggdh> dobey: if it helps any, I left Canonical as of yesterday; I think the clean-up process cleaned more than it should
<dobey> it looks like an active account on launchpad. perhaps you are getting the error message from sso instead? is the message on login.launchpad.net or login.ubuntu.com domain?
<hggdh> the URL provided with the error message suggests openid -- https://launchpad.net/+openid-callback?starting_url=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2F%257Ehggdh2&janrain_nonce=2013-03-01T19%3A01%3A56ZktydYR&openid.mode=cancel&openid.ns=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fauth%2F2.0
<hggdh> and yes, it was on login.lp.n
<dobey> hggdh: you probably need to ask in #canonical-is i think.
<dobey> yeah
<hggdh> dobey: difficult, given that I am no longer Canonical...
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> nope
<dobey> oh i thought that was the freenode channel
<hggdh> there is no such freenode channel
<dobey> czajkowski: ^^ do you know what the channel to ask for help about SSO is on freenode?
<hggdh> and I *can* authenticate on login.ubuntu.com (and wiki.ubuntu.com)
<hggdh> in fact, I was connected to LP today; from about 1-2 hours ago I started having issues
<dobey> hggdh: ah, the channel is apparently #canonical-isd
<dobey> sorry
<hggdh> dobey: thanks, getting there now
<toordog> hi, for some reason, i cannot see a package i just upload to my ppa using : dput ppa:ocontant/ppa freeipa_3.1.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<toordog> it says it's already been uploaded but I cannot see it on launchpad.net
<dobey> it's not instant
<toordog> it's been 2h or so
<dobey> did you get an e-mail saying it was accepted?
<dobey> if you didn't get an e-mail, the most likely cause is that the source package wasn't signed with a gpg key for a user that's allowed to upload to that ppa
<dobey> uhm, where are you looking at on launchpad?
<dobey> your archive's name isn't 'ppa'
<dobey> it's freeipa312
<dobey> the package is there and waiting to build: https://launchpad.net/~ocontant/+archive/freeipa312/+packages
<toordog> just got it
<toordog> so it was probably because the first time i uploaded it wasn't signed
<toordog> thx
#launchpad 2013-03-02
<crass> anyone here know why https://code.launchpad.net/~crass/libtorrent/trunk is not importing new changes? despite having checked for new commits 30 minutes ago?
<crass> is it because the branch name is wrong? if so, why would it import in the first place?
<crass_> hmm, actually I don't specify that
<crass_> quite quiet... anyone know why https://code.launchpad.net/~crass/libtorrent/trunk is not importing new changes?
<Barnabas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1124040
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1124040 in linux (Ubuntu) "e1000e reconnecting in 12.04 LTS" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Barnabas> anyone know of a bootable image with the "downstream" image for ubuntu?
#launchpad 2013-03-03
<ozcanesen> hey how can i build my package both amd64 and i386 on launchpad?
<dobey> in a ppa? you upload the source package and it builds for both amd64 and i386 automatically, unless you've specified otherwise in the control file
<ozcanesen> dobey, in control file Architecture: all, and building only i386
<ozcanesen> should i change "all" to "any" ?
<dobey> ozcanesen: what language is the program written in?
<ozcanesen> dobey, python application but i included c extension
<dobey> ozcanesen: if there is platform-dependent code that needs to be built, then yes, you should use 'any' for that binary package.
<ozcanesen> dobey, then 'all' means this is just script runs everywhere?
<dobey> ozcanesen: 'all' means the contents of the binary package are architecture-independent, and it will be only built on i386, but installable on all archs
<dobey> however, having arch-dep code in an arch: all package will result in broken installs on things that aren't 32bit intel
<dobey> and i must go now. later
<ozcanesen> dobey, okay thanks
#launchpad 2014-02-24
<PabloRubianes> hello, anyone arround?
<PabloRubianes> hggdh, hello
<hggdh> PabloRubianes: hi
<PabloRubianes> sorry to disturb
<PabloRubianes> I am having some issues with bzr and launchpad and I want to know if it's just me or everyone
<PabloRubianes> trying to connect  for a pull I get permission denied
<jelmer> hi PabloRubianes
<jelmer> PabloRubianes: seems to work fine here. Perhaps an issue with your ssh key?
<PabloRubianes> jelmer, hello
<PabloRubianes> jelmer, I've using this key for ages now
<PabloRubianes> I will try to made a new one
<PabloRubianes> if its just me maybe the key is broken
<jelmer> PabloRubianes: try 'ssh bazaar.launchpad.net'
<jelmer> it should tell you "There are no shells on this server." or something along those lines.
<PabloRubianes> "Permission denied (publickey)."
<PabloRubianes> jelmer, with new keys now it works
<PabloRubianes> thanks for your help
<elacheche> Hey guys :) Any one know a way to list all people that are members of a group A & a group B? May be a script that uses the LP API :/ Never used the API so I'm looking for the easiest way..
<jose> elacheche: there *is* one already done, but I can't seem to be able to find it
<wgrant> elacheche: It's about three lines of code if you use launchpadlib
<wgrant> eg.
<wgrant> from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad
<wgrant> lp = Launchpad.login_anonymously('team-scraper', 'production', 'devel')
<wgrant> set(person.name for person in lp.people['launchpad'].participants) & set(person.name for person in lp.people['ubuntu-dev'].participants)
<wgrant> will tell me who is a member of both ~launchpad and ~ubuntu-dev
<elacheche> coool :D thx jose & wgrant :)
<elacheche> I was looking to try the API since months, but didn't have spare time to do it :/ So I think that's a good opportunity to try it :) thx again wgrant
<wgrant> elacheche: np
<xnox> CSS is not loading for me, again.
<xnox> and without css loaded, launchpad is near to not usable.
<xnox> if we do these fast-downtime / no-downtime upgrades, why is css down in the mean time?
<xnox> surely we don't change css that much that old/new versions can't cater for most pages correctly.
<wgrant> xnox: There's no upgrade, and no downtime for CSS during upgrades.
<wgrant> Your browser is broken again :)
<xnox> wgrant: argh!
<xnox> wgrant: what the q3;lsdl;ksdalk;fsd is wrong with chrome! =)
<wgrant> It's Chrome.
 * xnox goes to watch dude bash the computer with a keyboard and kick CRT monitor across the cubicle gif.
#launchpad 2014-02-25
<brasileiro> hi, I'm translating Ubuntu at launchpad but can't figure out how to separate the untranslated strings from the ones waiting for review... is there a way to do that?
<thopiekar> hi.. got problems with this recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+recipe/libav-emgd-daily -> "AttributeError: 'cStringIO.StringI' object has no attribute 'split'"
<wgrant> thopiekar: You need to use recipe format 0.3, not 0.4.
<wgrant> 0.4 isn't yet supported on Launchpad.
<thopiekar> oh, sorry. I never took care about it. Might be possible I copy pasted it from the documentation
<thopiekar> thanks, wgrant
<wgrant> thopiekar: np
<elacheche> GM :) wgrant you're help was very useful to me :D I used it to find a list of all Arabic Ubuntu members :) → http://pad.tn/p/UbuntuMembersAr
<wgrant> elacheche: Nice :)
<elacheche> It's actually my first time to use my python basic skills in useful script x) :p Thx :)
<wgrant> You can get a lot of interesting stuff with a few lines of launchpadlib.
<elacheche> that I'm aiming to do.. It'll be very useful to our LoCo to use LP Karma with our own Karma system.. It's just a project that I'm thinking about it for a while now.. I'm not a dev.. So I had a fear of the LP API.. I think that you broke that fear x)
<dmitryK> hi! could someone help me what this build error on launchpad means? http://paste.kde.org/peujtq8i9 Why does it request for some private login when building in a cloud?
<dmitryK> the full build log is here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/167548414/buildlog.txt.gz
<dmitryK> probably, I formed the changelog in some wrong way?
<thopiekar> dmitryK: you can ignore it.. you should care about providing the debian/* files -> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.BzrCommandError: No control file to take the package name from, and --package not specified.
<dmitryK> thopiekar: oh, thanks! Seems like the last line of the recipe was lost while pasting.. I don't know how :(
<dmitryK> can I ask one more question? Now I have some bazaar 'exceptions.IndexError'... :(  http://pastebin.kde.org/pnij44oze
<dmitryK> full log is here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/167550401/buildlog.txt.gz
<dmitryK> I have almost the same message when running the recipe locally, but here it tells about some bug in bzr, which is I guess quite improbable: http://paste.kde.org/pfp50h0b9
<thopiekar> dmitryK: set in your changelog a version that is longer than 0
<thopiekar> eg. 0.0.0
<thopiekar> or 0.0.1
<thopiekar> think it is some kind of a bug as bzr-builder does not expect a version containing just a major versionnumber
<thopiekar> hard to explain that :/
<thopiekar> maybe you can get better feedback from someone else
<thopiekar> dmitryK: best would be to set the right version or a version approx the version you want to build.. saw you want to build calligra 2.8..
<thopiekar> oh wait. does dpkg allow "_" in packagenames? if it does not work changing the version number I would suggest to rename the source package from krita_2.8 to krita-2.8
<dobey> dmitryK: don't put "-" in the version number for recipes, use "~" instead
<dobey> dmitryK: and no matter what, don't ever put multiple - characters in a version for a debian package. it really screws things up
<dobey> thopiekar: just '0' is fine for a version number, actually
<thopiekar> dobey: ok :)
<thopiekar> didn't know that
<dobey> but the version string specified in that recipe will cause all sorts of problems
<dmitryK> almost the same recipe builds krita-master fine, so it must be krita_2.8 package name problem...
<geser> _ is used as field seperator in .deb filenames, so you can't use it in a packagename
<dmitryK> geser: can i use '-' in a package name?
<geser> yes
<dmitryK> ok, thanks
<thopiekar> dmitryK: I use for example "-" for different versions of libva - see https://code.launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/emgd ;)
<dmitryK> thopiekar: i'll try that now, thanks! :)
<hggdh> is this valid as a team name? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clusterfuck
<wgrant> Yes.
<hggdh> k
<reed> hello folks, does anybody here know how to specify in Launchpad projects an external site for Answers?
<reed> so, for example, https://launchpad.net/openstack-community/+configure-answers I see the option for a support site to be 'External' but I don't see any way to specify which external
<dobey> reed: i don't think you can specify a URL, just that it's not on Launchpad. \
<reed> dobey, oh :( I thought I saw a project that had a link to an external support tracker but since I can't find it I may have only dreamt about it
<reed> dobey, thanks
#launchpad 2014-02-27
<tachyons> can anyone help me in this thread
<tachyons> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/244676
<tachyons> dobey, cjwatson ping :-)
<wgrant> tachyons: Your lttoolbox version is bad.
<wgrant> tachyons: '~' is less than ''
<wgrant> So 3.2-0~r278~ubuntu14.04.1 < 3.2
<wgrant> For comparison purposes, 3.2 expands to 3.2-0
<wgrant> So the check becomes 0~r278~ubuntu14.04.1 > 0
<wgrant> Then 0~ > 0
<wgrant> Which clearly fails.
<tachyons> wgrant, sorry I got confused :-)
<tachyons> where to edit lttoobox version file ?
<tachyons> debian control ?
<wgrant> It's built from a recipe, so https://code.launchpad.net/~aboobackervyd/+recipe/tachyons-malayalam-dictionary-daily
<tachyons> but I used same debian folder for this ppa
<tachyons> https://launchpad.net/~aboobackervyd/+archive/apertium3
<tachyons> but it is not failed
<wgrant> That's not built from a recipe.
<wgrant> lttoolbox (3.2-1ubuntu2) precise; urgency=low
<tachyons> yup
<tachyons> so exactly , where to edit version number ? in the recipe or in the debian control ?
<wgrant> # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}-0~r{revno}
<tachyons2> Sorry, electricity gone
<tachyons2> Now from mob
<tachyons2> Please answer in that launchpad answer page
<tachyons2> Thanks
<MikaT> Hi. I seem to have a problem with launchpad.net: I have two accounts there, one that I created around 2005 and one that seems to be created for me when I logged to UbuntuOne.
<MikaT> I wonder if there are FAQs etc I can read about situation like this?
<MikaT> Both accounts have different email addresses (old address from my old company domain, new with new domain) and the account name is slightly different.
<MikaT> If possible, I'd like to merge these to my old account, change the address to new, continue to use launchpad.net and UbuntuOne with the new address and old account, and then remove the old account.
<MikaT> Now I found a FAQ: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/193 Thanks and sorry for the noise :)
#launchpad 2014-02-28
<Rhonda> Am I right here if a PPA repository has size issues?
<Munksgaard> Hi! Last year I published a package on launchpad (https://launchpad.net/~pmunksgaard/+archive/mosml) for Ubuntu Raring. Now, I'm interested in updating the package such that it can be installed on saucy as well. Is there an easy way to make launchpad publish a version for saucy? The software hasn't changed, so there's no reason to build a new package from scratch.
<geser> Munksgaard: you can copy it in your PPA from one release to an other
<muhammadn> hi
<muhammadn> i have regenerated the package using debuild -S -sa
<muhammadn> Rejected:
<muhammadn> File jawi-keyboard_1.0.8-0ubuntu1.tar.gz already exists in jawi-keyboard, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<muhammadn> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<muhammadn> i have the error above
<geser> you already uploaded that version in the past, you need to increment the package version (revision) when you change something (1.0.8-0ubuntu2)
#launchpad 2014-03-01
<saiarcot895> What's with the slew of private PPA jobs? https://launchpad.net/builders
<thewrath> hello everyone. i am starting to create my repository in launchpad. i have my own account but want to have the code to be under a team. i have a team created. i want the push to be under the team versus my own account (currently it is  bzr push lp:~mike-a-brown09/mats/trunk i want it to be  bzr push lp:~mats-devs/mats/trunk). i am missing how to do that
<andygraybeal_> my 'id' is aqdy ... is this adequate?  my name is andy not aqdy.  did i type it in wrong?
<andygraybeal> can i change it to 'andygraybeal' ?
<tsimpson> thewrath: just push to the team branch and it should "just work"
<tsimpson> andygraybeal: you should be able to change it from https://launchpad.net/~/+edit (iirc)
<andygraybeal> rad thank you
<andygraybeal> tsimpson, rock on !  it worked
<tsimpson> glad to hear it :)
<thewrath> tsimpson: how do i create a team branch again
<thewrath> i have not used bzr in over 3 years
<tsimpson> thewrath: just "bzr push lp:~team/project/branch" should work
<tsimpson> you don't need to explicit create the branch first
<thewrath> tsimpson: this is what i get
<thewrath> tsimpson: bzr push lp:~mats-devs/trunk
<thewrath> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~mats-devs/trunk": ~mats-devs/trunk is too short to be a branch name. Try '~<owner>/+junk/<branch>', '~<owner>/<product>/<branch> or '~<owner>/<distribution>/<series>/<sourcepackage>/<branch>'.
<tsimpson> you need lp:~team/project/branch
<tsimpson> lp:~mats-devs/mats/trunk
<thewrath> so bz push lp:~mats-dev/MATS/trunk?
<tsimpson> whatever the project is
<thewrath> right
<thewrath> i get the following error: bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~mats-dev/MATS/trunk/": : User/team 'mats-dev' does not exist.
<thewrath> the command was bzr push lp:~mats-dev/MATS/trunk
<tsimpson> well the team 'mats-dev' doesn't exist, you need to create it first
<thewrath> hold on
<thewrath> it is supposed to mats-devs with an s
<thewrath> i got that work but now it is saying that the project MATS doesnt exist
<tsimpson> try with lower-case letters
<thewrath> yeap
<thewrath> taht worked
<thewrath> that*]
<thewrath> that*
<thewrath> ty
<tsimpson> no problem
<thewrath> forgot that bzr and lp is all lower
<thewrath> just wondering because right now i am the only person working on this if other people would join and don ot have a LP account is there a way ic an have a central bzr server that everyone puts into and then i push it to lp myself? kind of having like having two repositories?
<thewrath> like a local copy and a remote copy
<tsimpson> sure, you can host a bzr branch on a server you own for example
<tsimpson> (though it's probably easier to have them register with launchpad than manage that yourself IMO)
<thewrath> okay
<thewrath> xlike
<thewrath> like i said i am the only one just thinking a head
<thewrath> blueprints are like requirements right?
<tsimpson> a blueprint like a notepad where you can describe an idea and plan/track its implementation
#launchpad 2014-03-02
<Fudge> hi all
<nikolam> hi. I think launchpad javascript is somewhat not working right (13.10 64bit, Seamonkey)
<nikolam> it uses much of CPU time, when (slowly) scrolling page
<nikolam> or it is something locally, hmm
<ktosiek> Hi! How can I upload a package to a PPA?
<ktosiek> I'm trying to use "dput ppa:tomasz-kontusz/nix ../nix_1.7_source.changes" but I can't see anything happening after the upload (no build info etc.)
<ktosiek> (no errors, either)
<soren> ktosiek: If Launchpad can't identify that you the one who uploaded it, it won't e-mail you.
<soren> ktosiek: So if the key you used to sign the package isn't registered to your account, you probably won't get any errors back.
<soren> ktosiek: (or if you didn't sign it at all)
<ktosiek> so, anyone can upload a package if it's signed by a registered key?
<ktosiek> it refuses to receive unsigned packages AFAIK
<soren> ktosiek: Ah, yes, unsigned packages might get rejected straight away. I forgot about that.
<soren> ktosiek: But yes, anyone can upload as long as its signed by a valid key.
<soren> ktosiek: Valid, registered key.
<cjwatson> Unsigned uploads are discarded without any notification to anyone to avoid this being used to mailbomb people, yes.
<soren> cjwatson: Don't you get an error back from the ftp server for unsigned uploads?
<soren> Nope. Just checked.
<soren> dput will (by default) refuse to upload them, though.
<cjwatson> Indeed, you don't because otherwise you could arrange to mailbomb anyone.
<ktosiek> how can I get the most launchpad-like build environment? I just got a failing build because of -Werror >_>
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild is pretty close.
<ktosiek> is it using the same CXXFLAGS etc.?
<cjwatson> ktosiek: that's largely up to your package's debian/rules
<cjwatson> but all that sort of thing should indeed match
<ktosiek> hmm, ok. Can I access the images launchpad uses for build machines?
<cjwatson> yes, the sbuild-launchpad-chroot package (new in trusty) automates that
<cjwatson> failing that you can get the URLs from the API, or (not really meant for browsing, so ugly) https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/trusty/amd64 etc.
<cjwatson> however, I don't bother most of the time, the chroots mk-sbuild constructs are generally perfectly adequate
<ktosiek> oh yes, sbuild-launchpad-chroot is what I needed
<ktosiek> is it packaged for saucy somewhere?
<cjwatson> no idea
<cjwatson> honestly, you should just use mk-sbuild
<cjwatson> for the sort of problem you're describing it will be entirely sufficient
<cjwatson> mk-sbuild as described on the SimpleSbuild wiki page, that is
<cjwatson> it's a longish page but it's almost all setup, once it's in place it's single-command stuff
#launchpad 2015-02-23
<Odd_Bloke> https://launchpad.net/~cloud-images-release-managers/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/cpc has a few 'Cancelled builds' that won't go away (one of them has been in the list for ~six weeks); is there anything I can do to get rid of them?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: No, sorry.  Please do file a bug about not sorting those to the top.
<cjwatson> It's not about time, it's that the ones that were cancelled before they were even started get sorted to the top as a side-effect of the way the relevant query is laid out.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Done, that's bug 1424672.
<ubot5> bug 1424672 in Launchpad itself "LiveFS builds cancelled before they start sort above all other builds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424672
<cjwatson> Thanks
#launchpad 2015-02-24
<teward> is there a way to request temporary ARM builds on a PPA for testing purposes to make sure that it won't constantly FTBFS for a given release?
<teward> the next question: to request ARM builds, do I have to be an admin of the team that owns the PPAs, or is being the primary package maintainer of the PPA enough?
<wgrant> teward: I can enable qemu-user armhf and/or arm64 builds on your PPA.
<wgrant> You must be a member of the owning team.
<teward> which i am... granted the 'test' ppa would be one under my own namespace
<teward> wgrant: i need to test a single package upload once to see if it FTBFS for precise like I think it will - is that doable?
<teward> (to a test PPA dedicated for this build test)
<wgrant> That's doable, but would it make more sense to have a PPA that you can just use for packages for which you want ARM builds?
<wgrant> There's no fundamental need for it to be one-off.
<teward> wgrant: indeed, but there's two problems.  (1) the nginx users want arm builds.  (2) i'm indifferent.  (3) nginx team owner is against it.
<teward> i have a solution though, can I give you two PPAs and you turn it on there, and if it consistently FTBFS then we just disable ARM builds going forward?
<teward> the NGINX PPAs actually get packages in them after a staging PPA builds them (just a direct copy over)
<teward> with the two PPAs being as follows; https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/nginx-devel-testing https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/nginx-stable-testing
<teward> wgrant: assuming, of course, ARM packages can be copied into a PPA without ARM builds enabled - i think it was proven it *can* be done in that manner, but i don't remember :P
<wgrant> teward: Why on earth is the nginx team owner against it?
<teward> wgrant: no idea - MTecknology (the guy with Administrator status) has been "Why?" ever since the first request hit my email
<teward> ultimately I maintain the PPAs, but meh
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I've enabled armhf on both of those.
<teward> wgrant: thanks, assuming they build the binaries can be copied over without issue?
<wgrant> The binaries will copy fine to a PPA without armhf enabled. The flag just controls builds.
<teward> thanks
<teward> wgrant: this may sound a little silly, but is it possible to force a rebuild of the version of a specific source package that already is uploaded to the PPAs, or do I just need to upload again with no changes and a changelog entry saying "No changes - upload to run ARM builds only."
<teward> 'cause i'm happy to just push up a no-changes package, but if I can just force a rebuild of `nginx` on each of the supported releases, that saves me a little bandwidth
<wgrant> teward: You need to upload a new version, or copy the version over itself.
<teward> wgrant: is it possible to copy the same version on top of itself in the same PPA, though?
<teward> or will it complain about insufficient version
<wgrant> teward: That should work fine, as long as you elect to copy binaries.
#launchpad 2015-02-25
<teward> bleh, well, i'll just upload a version bump, LP's erroring on what i want it to do (it can't basically)
<wgrant> Hm, really?
<wgrant> What's the error?
<teward> wgrant: well, see, I need it to rebuild in the staging PPAs
<teward> copy for rebuild says, "same version already has published binaries in the destination archive"
<teward> just spammed the hell out of myself with errors
<wgrant> Did you ensure that you selected the option to copy binaries, rather than to rebuild?
<teward> wgrant: there's no arm binaries yet
<teward> hence the need for a rebuild
<teward> or will it autobuild arm binaries
<wgrant> You have to copy the existing binaries, but then it will notice that there are still binaries missing and create the ARM build anyway.
<teward> ahh okay
<teward> so copy binaries to itself then, copy over to the other ppa as well then
<teward> after it sees it needs ARM builds
<teward> ok
<wgrant> You can't ask it to rebuild the existing binaries, because they'd try to overwrite the existing ones with the same filenames.
<teward> right
 * teward expects to see 2 FTBFS shortly
<wgrant> It's qemu-user, so "shortly" may be over-optimistic, but we'll see.
<teward> well, 'shortly' as in when it runs
<wgrant> (we
<wgrant> 'll have proper ARM VMs Soon™, but getting enough capable hardware is harder than it looks)
<teward> last time I ran an ARM build was swig3.0, and it FTBFS in Precise because dep-wait on gcc, which apparently is FTBFS in the repos
<wgrant> Hm, that seems unlikely.
<wgrant> precise's armhf port is excellent.
<teward> mm, i lied, it wasn't gcc
<wgrant> The only reason this might fail is that qemu-user doesn't like threads very much sometimes.
<teward> guile-2.0-dev is missing.  check that in precise repos...
<teward> yeah that there's ftbfs in armhf
<teward> but ultimately, nginx should be fine, if all the main deps are present
<teward> the only thing i hate about the NGINX packaging is the 3rd party modules >.<
<teward> wgrant: i can disregard the complaints about copying failed, as its talking about i386 / amd64, not armhf, right?
<teward> ('cause building armhf right now)
<wgrant> You could probably have just backported a modern guile-2.0 to precise. There are no huge changes in vivid.
<wgrant> teward: I think those complaints are from the previous copies without binaries.
<wgrant> teward: Each copy is atomic, and the latest batch clearly worked.
<teward> mmm
<teward> wgrant: the FTBFS was the tests
<teward> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/102666041/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armhf.guile-2.0_2.0.5%2B1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<teward> FAIL: test-with-guile-module, FAIL: test-pthread-create, FAIL: test-scm-spawn-thread  (SEGV all around)
<teward> i'm too lazy to
<teward> it only affects the ZNC PPA anyways
<teward> wgrant: reminder, arch:all packages are arch-independent, right?
<teward> s/reminder/remind me/
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> They build on a single architecture, but are published on all.
<teward> right that's what i assumed
<wgrant> teward: Succeeded in just under half an hour.
<teward> wgrant: indeed, I got an email from the person on https://bugs.launchpad.net/nginx/+bug/1425324 about it - can we keep the armhf builds enabled there then?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425324 in Nginx "[PPA] Please provide PPA builds/packages for armhf" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<wgrant> teward: You don't need them on any other PPAs?
<wgrant> It's no problem to keep them enabled. My only concern is that they might not be enabled in enough places :)
<teward> wgrant: well, i'm not going to enable them on the ZNC PPA, and for nginx, i only need them on staging since I do all the builds there before moving them to the main nginx ppas
<teward> wgrant: and ZNC Precise will always FTBFS unless I backport within the swig3.0 PPA the build deps and i'm too lazy to do that at the moment
<teward> and i noticed a bug where ZNC won't install after compile when the ubuntu-toolchain-r/test ppa is included (for g++-4.7/precise) because it needs newer c libs apparently
<teward> so meh
<teward> wgrant: so far, the only things I needed built for armhf were my swig3.0 backports PPA, and nginx.
<teward> nothing else on my radar for arm builds - only put nginx on the list because 5 emails today on it
<wgrant> :)
<wgrant> If you need anything else, give me a yell. If I'm not around, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion is your friend.
<teward> wgrant: indeed.  thanks.
<teward> wgrant: i should be extra glad though... nobody's asked me to set up arm builds for my wireshark backports ppa... xD
<teward> that'd... not go well
<wgrant> Heh
<teward> wgrant: i'll likely give a holler if I need arm turned on anywhere else, for now I think we're set, since it's not like I respin the software every day xD
<teward> except when i made a grave fail in package edits that forces me to reupload to fix xD
<ppisati> ok so, i'm geting this: "File linux_3.18.3-2.2.diff.gz already exists in Misc packages for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents"
<ppisati> this after the previous build failed, i found the problem, fixed it, but my new upload is rejected
<ppisati> what am i supposed to do?
<wgrant> ppisati: You need to change the version when you change the package.
<ppisati> wgrant: i feared that answer
<wgrant> ppisati: Unless you want to hack the build system to disable the ABI check, the easiest way to build a kernel in a PPA is to replace the latest changelog entry rather than appending a new one.
<ppisati> wgrant: well, abi checck is off
<ppisati> wgrant: anyhow, let me change the version
<ppisati> wgrant: but i don't really understand why you keep the previous diff around
<wgrant> ppisati: We don't keep it around, but it is remembered.
<wgrant> Each filename in a PPA references a unique file throughout time.
<ppisati> wgrant: os it's per PPA, right?
<ppisati> *so
<ppisati> ok
<wgrant> Changing the version when you change the package is normal good practice, not an onerous restriction.
<wgrant> ppisati: Right.
<ppisati> wgrant: i agree that changing version everytime you change a pkg is right, but since this pkg never existed, the previous sentence could be debated
<ppisati> anyway
<ppisati> no need to argue
<wgrant> The package did exist!
<ppisati> i bump the version
<dobey> hrmm, not sure if anyone is around who would know the answer to this...
<dobey> anyone know if there's a way to force LP to do the translations update commit to a branch?
<teward> wgrant: around?
<teward> (if not i won't bother you)
<cjwatson> dobey: I don't believe so; that code is only called from a cron script, so you'd have to wait for that.
<dobey> cjwatson: that's what i thought. and it runs at like 00:00 UTC daily, iirc.
<cjwatson> taotie.canonical.com-codehost:30 04 * * * $LP_PY /srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/production/launchpad/cronscripts/translations-export-to-branch.py -q --log-file=INFO:/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/production-logs/translations-export-to-branch.log
<teward> general question: if i want arm builds for a specific ppa but i know for a fact pre-Trusty releases won't build at all for armhf, is it still acceptable to ask for ARM builds on a given PPA?
<dobey> teward: just don't build for precise on that ppa then?
<dobey> teward: you can't build for quantal, raring, or saucy anyway
<teward> dobey: ehh, to do *that*, I'd have to set up an ARM builds PPA to separate it from primary staging
<teward> for the software i'm packaging in question that is
<teward> except that I know why it FTBFS in precise - one of the build-deps is not built in Precise
<teward> so short of a backport which I'm too lazy to do... :P
<teward> (the FTBFS in precise are dep-waits)
<dobey> just doa  backport
<dobey> grab the source and see if it builds in a precise chroot locally, and if it does then make the minimal changes to denote it's a backport for precise (append ~12.04.1 to version, and change release in changelog to precise) and upload it
<teward> dobey: precise is the next schroot i'm building for the armhf environment, but... slow.
<teward> have to build each schroot after all
<teward> (I use sbuild)
<dobey> teward: well, does it build on x86 precise?
<dobey> i don't test builds on every arch. that would be annoying :)
<teward> dobey: haven't tested - the target is armhf, not x86, but i'll test after the sbuild schroot is done building
<dobey> yeah, but x86 is much faster to build on x86, and unless it supports cross-compiling and you're building a cross-compile chroot instead of a qemu one, it's going to likely be quite slow to build on armhf
<teward> dobey: and how are armhf builds currently done in the PPA builders?
<dobey> teward: qemu
<teward> dobey: ok.  i'm running an x86 build now in sbuild, if it works there then hopefully the armhf ones do - it's the guile-2.0 source package that's the build-dep :/
<teward> and that FTBFS due to some threads error or something in precise armhf
<dobey> is guile not included in precise archive already?
<teward> dobey: for x86, yes.  FTBFS in armhf
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> and the version in trusty fixes that?
<teward> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guile-2.0/2.0.5+1-1/+build/3245257  <-- log: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guile-2.0/2.0.5+1-1/+build/3245257/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armhf.guile-2.0_2.0.5%2B1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<teward> dobey: no idea, i haven't tested yet - the only way to know if it fixes the FTBFS is to run the arm build
<dobey> well you said your package builds fine on trusty
<dobey> so i presume that means guile is available on trusty arm
<teward> mhm
<dobey> and indeed the trusty package is available on armhf
<teward> but not on precise armhf
<dobey> so if you take the trusty package and build it on precise, it should work i think, unless there's another dependency issue that creates
<dobey> well, no, it's trusty, not precise
<dobey> you'd have to backport it to precise
<teward> right
<dobey> if it builds on precise armhf fine, then it might be worth asking to get it shipped as an update on precise
<teward> dobey: right, but i don't have an armhf environment to test build in
<teward> dobey: and no PPA to run that test in
<teward> hence my conundrum
<dobey> well i didn't know it was guile and the issue was that armhf build failed on precise in archive
<dobey> so yeah, best way to test that is with an sbuild armhf builder (hopefully it can be cross-compiled, but i suspect it might not be possible)
<mapreri> teward: just create an armhf chroot. it's easy with pbuilder, I guess it's easy with sbuild too. if you do a lot of this funny things you may ask access to stuff like debomatic-armhf.debian.net
<teward> well the sbuild armhf builder i have crapped out before running any build
<dobey> it's easy, it's just slow
<teward> first, i'm checking to make sure amd64 builds
<dobey> cross-compile is a lot faster
<teward> and i386
<mapreri> that's a qemu issue, but yay
<dobey> but not everything works with it
<teward> dobey: FTBFS - configure.ac:41: require Automake 1.12, but have 1.11.3
<teward> dobey: so the backport is out of the question
<teward> unless you know a way around that
<dobey> backport automake :)
<teward> dobey: at that point it becomes too much work for me to care
<teward> wgrant: around?
<mapreri> "require Automake 1.12, but have 1.11.3" that's silly. 1.12 < 1.13, yet, it fails. muh
<teward> mapreri: remember, precise
<dobey> mapreri: huh?
<dobey> mapreri: 1.11.3 < 1.12
<dobey> 1.11.3 != 1.13
<mapreri> ah, ouch. sorry for the noise, misread the digits...
<teward> dobey: i'll just separate out Precise from staging - saves me the headache of doing multiple backports just to make the one package build
<teward> besides, no idea if automake 1.12 is reverse compatible
<teward> don't want OTHER things to ftbfs anywhere
<wgrant> teward: Hi
<teward> wgrant: so yesterday you said to bug you to enable ARM in places.
<teward> had a feeling you knew this would happen, but I need arm builds for another staging PPA - this time for a brand new staging PPA for ZNC that handles Trusty and newer
<teward> since i know Precise would ftbfs
<wgrant> Sure
<teward> and i can actually avoid some... nasty things... by separating Precise out from the staging
<teward> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/znc-staging-trusty+ is the one i'd like ARM builds on, if you can
<wgrant> teward: Done.
<teward> wgrant: thank you kindly
<teward> wgrant: oopsies, i forgot to add a PPA dependency LOL (depwaits are evil)
<wgrant> Luckily you can just add the dep and retry.
<teward> wgrant: indeed - i forgot to define the PPA to depend on
<teward> wgrant: HOPEFULLY i put the PPA dep in before the latest upload for that PPA got in - if not, well... there's a depwait
<teward> again
<wgrant> Depwaits are quick to fail and can be manually retried immediately, so that's not so bad.
<teward> wgrant: indeed, although, if the depwaits are what i think it is, there'll be 3 depwaits for trusty upload to that ppa - i386, amd64, and armhf
<teward> looks like I snuck it in XD
<teward> right before it started
<teward> wgrant: i had to cancel 2 armhf for the prior version in the system - the one that depwait'd i can't cancel, will it autocancel when it sees there's a newer version?
<teward> or can you force it to just fail and not check again
<wgrant> teward: Just ignore old depwaits. But you don't need to upload a new version just because the old one depwaited.
<teward> wgrant: that's not the reason i uploaded a new wone
<teward> wgrant: the new staging PPA means I don't have to define CXX in the debian/rules - it was defined because the previous staging PPA pulled in ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test which has g++-4.9 - which breaks those actual releases other than Utopic/Vivid (which have the libraries)
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<teward> because unless CXX is defined correctly, it will actually use the highest g++ - 4.9 - which isn't present anywhere, and may cause libc problems
<teward> wgrant: unlike nginx, I think these builds'll take about 45 - 50 minutes - based on the Vivid build time for 1.6.0-2 in the repos themselves
<wgrant> teward: qemu-user times are pretty hard to predict, but we'll see.
<teward> wgrant: and also - https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds - do you really have >4 hr builds?
<wgrant> Er yeah :)
<wgrant> gcc, libreoffice, linux, eglibc...
<wgrant> libreoffice takes like 6 hours even on a very modern fast amd64 machine.
<wgrant> With 8 cores
<wgrant> Let alone on a silly little ARM board.
<wgrant> Or, worse, an ARM emulator.
<teward> eurgh
<teward> wgrant: betcha wireshark would take around that long - that thing's a BEAST
<teward> although, IMO, anyone running Wireshark on an ARM board might have some... issues... other than lag and build time
<wgrant> Heh, quite.
<teward> i'd question the sanity of anyone running wireshark on ARM
<teward> tshark, or a pure capture, i can understand.  but not the gui
<teward> wgrant: looks like it's working...
<teward> slowly, but... working
#launchpad 2015-02-26
<thomi> wgrant: does launchpad merge proposal diff generation use any non-standard bzr options?
<thomi> I ask because https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/+merge/250402 shows a merge conflict, but the exact same merge works fine on my laptop
<thomi> also, the diff on that page shows that bzr is seeing changes in trunk that aren't there... or at least, don't need to be changed in the /1.5 branch - very odd
<wgrant> Hum, why on earth are you merging trunk into 1.5?
<wgrant> That makes like no sense.
<thomi> wgrant: don't ask - it's a long story
<thomi> wgrant: have you noticed that the entire UE release process makes no sense? :D
<wgrant> thomi: The conflicts are in the changelog. You'll have a Bazaar plugin that knows how to merge debian/changelog, but LP does not.
<wgrant> The diff matches what I get locally, except that debian/changelog merges properly locally.
<thomi> ahhh 'changelog_merge'
<wgrant> I think it's builddeb, actually.
<wgrant> changelog_merge isn't for Debian changelogs.
<thomi> oh ok
<thomi> oh, right
<wgrant> yeah:
<wgrant> changelog_merge 2.7.0dev1 Merge hook for GNU-format ChangeLog files
<thomi> wgrant: so the correct way to resolve this would be to do the merge locally without that plugin enabled, resolve the conficts etc?
<wgrant> Yeah.
<thomi> thanks
<thomi> I never realised that plugins can affect merge results
<veebers> wgrant: is there a way to temp disable a bzr plugin?
<wgrant> veebers: The BZR_DISABLE_PLUGINS envvar.
<veebers> wgrant: ah awesome, thanks for the help :-)
#launchpad 2015-02-27
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> could it be that loggerhead is dead?
<dholbach> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/ubuntu-devices-help/trunk/files
<dholbach> 503 Service Unavailable
<cjwatson> nagios shows it as down, indeed
<wgrant> Ah, just poked webops.
<cjwatson> Good, I was just trying to work out whether it was codebrowse on babaco or haproxy on taotie
<cjwatson> Couldn't immediately find much in the way of useful logs
<wgrant> It could conceivably be either.
<wgrant> But one is a few orders of magnitude more likely.
<cjwatson> Yeah, was just surprised to find nothing in babaco's logs if it had crashed
<cjwatson> But I guess it's loggerhead, it could just have wedged for no reason
<wgrant> Usually just stuck, yes.
<wgrant> dholbach: Should be working now.
<wgrant> It may be another pygments pathology.
<wgrant> If it happens again it's worth debugging.
<dholbach> thanks cjwatson, wgrant!
<jonas-k4> hi
<KaZeR> hi there. i am looking for a way to automate the upload of my translations .pot. a few years ago there was a toolkit for that, but with the change in how the auth works it was broken
<KaZeR> is there another solution nowadays ?
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, is the proposed git-support for launchpad usable/testable already in some way?
<cjwatson> ricotz: Not yet
<cjwatson> ricotz: We're still building up the pieces
<ricotz> alright, and yeah I am following things a bit here https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1032731
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1032731 in Launchpad itself "Support for Launchpad-hosted Git repositories" [Low,In progress]
<cjwatson> Although many of the database and webapp pieces are in place now, we still need to deploy the actual hosting backend, and put a number of things in place to deal with communication between the two
<cjwatson> Not to mention webservice API, web UI, and a whole load of features above and beyond bare hosting
<ricotz> ok, this is a quite interesting feature which of course should be integrate well, so better no rush here :)
<cjwatson> ricotz: that's understating it :)
<cjwatson> but going as fast as we can
<ricotz> cjwatson, yeah, since bzr development kind of stopped, git support is a most wanted on the list
<cjwatson> That's one of the driving reasons, yes.
<cjwatson> Anyway, that's enough fighting with juju for today.  Night.
<ricotz> cjwatson, heh, good night!
<ssalenik> Hi, I just succesfully uploaded a package using dput, but it was afterwards rejected with the following message: Unable to identify '<my user name>':<my user name@hostname> in launchpad
<ssalenik> where I replaced my user name and hostname of my pc above
<cjwatson> ssalenik: You'll need to fix the address used in debian/changelog to correspond to one registered in Launchpad.
<cjwatson> (On https://launchpad.net/~ )
<ssalenik> ah, oups
<ssalenik> thanks
<ssalenik> Another question, if I want to update a ppa I have uploaded of a package... is it better if I upload with a new version name, or should I upload with the same version name (which I assume will just replace the previous one)?
<cjwatson> You may never reuse a version within the archive.  Launchpad will reject the upload if you try.
<cjwatson> Using a new version each time is good practice anyway.
<ssalenik> ok
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#versioning
#launchpad 2015-02-28
<Fantu> hi, there is a strange thing in launchpad, the latest package build successfull in my launchpad seems still not published: https://launchpad.net/~fantonifabio/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-fixes/+packages
<Fantu> problem is now solved, thanks
<wgrant> Fantu: One of our servers had a hardware fault a few hours ago, sorry about that.
<Fantu> np, thanks for reply
<teward> wgrant: how long do package publications happen in the PPAs again?
<wgrant> teward: It's still catching up, but I don't imagine it will be more than another hour.
<teward> wgrant: ok.  i was hoping it wasn't a breakage in the system that resulted in ANOTHER hardware fail, but meh
#launchpad 2015-03-01
<teward> stupid question: I have a bunch of PPAs that I'd love to have a bugtracker for.  Is there anything against making a project that is related to the PPAs I maintain so that people can file bugs against them and ask questions, and what not?
<tumbleweed> sounds sensible
<teward> I could make a dozen projects and have a massive project group but I'd rather just make the one project.  But I wanted to check and see if that were against any rules first :0
<tumbleweed> if it's free software, you can pretty much do what you want
<sidi> hm, how can i create a repo owned by a team instead of just me? i created and own a team and have a project owned by this team, just unsure how to set up commits
<teward> sidi: bzr repo you mean?
<sidi> yes
<sidi> im just unsure if i can create a team key, and if so how
<cjwatson> sidi: You don't create a team key; rather, you push your branch to a team namespace.  For example, "bzr push lp:~name-of-team/name-of-project/name-of-branch"
<sidi> cjwatson, just tried this and it says i cannot create branches, do i need to launchpad-login with the team name rather than my own?
<cjwatson> No, you must not do that.  What's the exact command you're using and error message?
<sidi> (logged as sidi, who owns the team in question) bzr push lp:~ucl-cs-study-devs/study.cs.ucl-websites/multitasking     ->ERROR: Permission denied: "~ucl-cs-study-devs/study.cs.ucl-websites/multitasking/": : You cannot create branches in "~ucl-cs-study-devs/study.cs.ucl-websites"
<sidi> cjwatson, i know im doing something wrong but i cant remember how to push on behalf of a team correctly  :/
<cjwatson> sidi: You're using the right command, but something is odd.  What does https://launchpad.net/study.cs.ucl-websites/+sharing say that the branch sharing policy is?
<sidi> cjwatson, bingo! thanks! i had originally set the project as private and must have forgotten to clear up some permissions when switching the project to open-source
<sidi> it's working. Thanks again
<cjwatson> Great.  Was it set to Forbidden or something
<cjwatson> ?
<sidi> Yeah it was left on forbidden
<sidi> Actually, this kind of issue would be easier to solve if I was told why permission is denied :-)
<teward> can someone with lp admin go and burn the questions from this person against Ubuntu?  https://launchpad.net/~mohmedmabrouk321  It's spam
<cjwatson> We should perhaps say something about branch sharing policies there if we can find a way to say it in decent English, since that message is already unique to that kind of situation.
<teward> can someone also go and burn this user's questions under the same section, it's also spam.  https://launchpad.net/~d225027cf
<teward> (easy to tell since the topic is all "Spam" for the answer)
<teward> s/answer/question/
<cjwatson> teward: both done and accounts suspended
<teward> cjwatson: thanks
<teward> cjwatson: if i happen to see more i'll let you know
<sidi> cjwatson, should i report a question / bug? for me something along the lines of "Make sure your project's branch sharing policy allows new branches" would help me understand my identity/key is correct, and the problem is project-related
<cjwatson> sidi: Sure
<cjwatson> Bug not question
<sidi> done, thanks
<dstanek> anyone here familiar with launchpadlib
<blr> dstanek: anything specific you're after?
<dstanek> blr: i can't seem to get the activity out of a bug
<dstanek> the goal is a status report that counts the comments and activity for a given user
<dstanek> blr: this always prints an empty list - even for bugs where i can see that someone changed statuses
<dstanek> http://paste.openstack.org/show/184381/
<blr> hmm I'm certainly seeing non-empty lists
<blr> wgrant: any thoughts?
<dstanek> i actually only started to use launchpadlib because i was getting empty lists from the API as well
<wgrant> dstanek, blr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/991079
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 991079 in Launchpad itself "Anonymous API requests are not shown any bug activity" [Low,Triaged]
<wgrant> That bug means you need to authenticate to see even the activity of a public bug.
<dstanek> wgrant: ah, cool. i'll try that now and see what happens.
<blr> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> blr: Want a nice trivial LP bug to fix? :)
<blr> wgrant: sure, can have a look at that as well as the diff api :)
<dstanek> wgrant: blr: thanks! that looks much better
<wgrant> blr: Yeah, if you want a bit of a break from cornice and pygit2 etc. there's something to distract you.
<thomi> wgrant: new test added to https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/launchpad/devel-fix-import-violations-specificationworkitem/+merge/251395 - not sure if that's the correct test to add though?
#launchpad 2016-02-29
<Odd_Bloke> I'm hitting an OOPS on https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/+recipe/cpc-livecd-rootfs-daily; any ideas what's going on?  ("Error ID: OOPS-ed74fd294338078626e4eec8ec082b60")
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-ed74fd294338078626e4eec8ec082b60
<Odd_Bloke> I've been hitting it for a few minutes now, and have retried several times.
<cjwatson> Odd, it's a timeout but with several ridiculously slow statements that shouldn't be slow.
<Odd_Bloke> It seems to be fine now.
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Yep, just created a new index to sort it out. The testrebuilds had confused it.
<wgrant> Let me know if you see any more issues.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Thanks!  Will do. :)
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: I think it got bad again, am investigating.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: cjwatson: We're seeing our builds take a lot longer to complete (from scan-for-processes onwards); might this be because we have started doing something wrong that it's struggling to clean up, or is it likely that the builders are busy with the test rebuild so we're getting noisier neighbours?
<dobey> Odd_Bloke: https://launchpad.net/builders
<dobey> Odd_Bloke: seems plenty of x86 builders are offline at the moment
<cjwatson> dobey: offlineness isn't relevant here - Odd_Bloke is asking about the time taken after a build has already started
<cjwatson> or indeed almost finished
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: my guess would be either compute node contention or just that process-build-uploads has a lot to do at the moment
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: OK, cool, I won't worry about it too much for now then.  Thanks!
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke, cjwatson: process-build-uploads delays are recognisable because the build says "Uploading build" and the logtail is hidden.
<wgrant> But it may be slow downloads from 1SS.
<Odd_Bloke> So the (current) build in question is https://launchpad.net/~cloudware/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/cpc-development/+build/53757 which has a downloadable build log (but also still the logtail).
<Odd_Bloke> I don't know if that helps narrow it down.
<cjwatson> I can't see that build, but if it has a downloadable build log then it's part-way through p-b-u
<wgrant> No
<cjwatson> Or rather waiting for it, isn't it?
<wgrant> It's part way through artifact download.
<cjwatson> Right, sorry, that
<wgrant> So probably 1SS link contention.
 * cjwatson nods
<dobey> oh
<wgrant> We've identified an issue with one of the scalingstack bos01 firewalls.
<wgrant> So hopefully it'll be faster now.
<wgrant> But there's still a lot of traffic going over that link atm.
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: ^^
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Thanks!
<Kinnison> Hi all, I am a member of an LP hosted mailing list, and it seems to be failing to send me copies of mails I am CC'd on or addressed on.  Normally, on a mailman list I'd know how to turn that immensely irritating-to-me feature off.  Is there an easy way to do that with a Launchpad hosted list?
<clivejo> #freenode
 * Kinnison assumes not
<Kinnison> Sorry to have disturbed you all
<sheela> hello! I just noticed that this PPA doesn't exist anymore?  http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/libreoffice-4-1
<sheela> earlier and later versions do, but was 4.1 removed or modified?
<cjwatson> sheela: appears not, but PPAs are managed by their owners
<cjwatson> we don't administer them centrally
<sheela> ah gotcha
<cjwatson> appears not> i.e. "indeed, it no longer exists"
<sheela> right :)
<sheela> Alritey, 4.2 it is.
<cjwatson> can't easily tell when it was deleted - PPA deletion doesn't leave much in the way of traces
<sheela> yea, I was trying to find that out, couldn't find any info
<sheela> looks like i have to now upgrade to 4.2.
<sheela> cjwatson: thank you very much :)
<cjwatson> np
<dobey> 4.2 is waht comes in trusty already, fwiw :)
<sheela> dobey: we have some servers on 12.04
<sheela> but thats definitely good to know
<dobey> might be a good time to look at upgrading to 14.04 (and maybe even to 16.04 after that), since 16.04 will be out soon
<sheela> yes! we're in the process. Most of our servers are on 14.04, just a few of them remaining
<dobey> cool :)
<sheela> thanks folks! :)
#launchpad 2016-03-01
<kaliya> Hi.Is there any way a LP comment may be removed?
<wgrant> kaliya: What sort of comment?
<kaliya> A comment under a bug
<kaliya> Public bug
<kaliya> Can the project owner remove it somehow?
<cjwatson> We can hide bug comments if you tell us which ones.
<cjwatson> (And preferably give a reason why ...)
<cjwatson> kaliya: Don't know if you saw my reply just before my IRC host rebooted, but I hid your comment
<kaliya> Thanks alot cjwatson
<kaliya> I thanked already, but you got disconnected :)
<dpm> cjwatson, I don't seem to be able to link a related branch to a bug. Is this a known issue?
<cjwatson> dpm: What happens when you try?
<dpm> cjwatson, oh, it did get linked
<cjwatson> (about to give a talk, replies will be slow)
<dpm> cjwatson, np, sorry for the noise, please ignore
<dpm> it just took a while for the branch to show up
<dpm> as "Related branches"
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> maybe you were just on a DB slave for some reason
<dobey> dpm: fwiw, i think the best way to do the linking is to use bzr commit --fixes= in the branch, rather than using the web interface on lp to link a branch; this way it's in the branch metadata
<dpm> dobey, I had already done that
<dpm> but it was easier for me to do the two clicks on the web interface to send the MP :)
<dobey> :-/
<dpm> cjwatson, when you've got a minute, could you help me figure out why this snap build failed? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/+snap/ubuntu-calculator-app
<cjwatson> dpm: That's a known issue with xenial snap builds due to a snapcraft incompatibility; it'll be fixed in the next launchpad-buildd rollout, hopefully later this week
<dpm> cjwatson, ok, thanks. Is there a bug I can subscribe to get notification of when it gets fixed?
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ondrej> hey, is there a similar procedure for arm64 as for armhf to be enabled on the PPA?
<cjwatson> ondrej: You can do it yourself now.
<cjwatson> ondrej: "Change details" on the PPA
<cjwatson> ondrej: (not announced yet because we're still nailing down a few details, but it's been true for a few weeks)
<mwhudson> huh, i guess there is no page like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/golang/+publishinghistory for a ppa?
#launchpad 2016-03-02
<lool> wgrant: hey, I'm trying to do a livefs build against a private PPA, but it seems to be stuck after fetching from it: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-acs/+livefs/ubuntu/trusty/stable/+build/53895
<lool> the build log has been on Ign https://private-ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease
<lool> for a long time, then progressed by a couple of lines of the same type very slowly, and has been stuck for 10+mn or so
<lool> alright, Connection timed out after 120001 milliseconds
<lool> I guess it's a firewall issue
<lool> I'll try passing this to the right admin group
<cjwatson> lool: Sounds likely.  I can't see the build to investigate further, since it's private.  But that sounds plausible given that description.
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> I'm having problem to build on arm64
<sergio-br2> it's not finding dlopen for some reason
<lool> cjwatson, wgrant: issue was tracked in a ticket and solved; firewall now lets private-ppa access through (over https)
<clivejo> is there a problem with LP these days?  Publishing seems to be taking a very long time compared to a few months ago?
<cjwatson> clivejo: there's a known problem with bloat of a particular index due partly to the test rebuilds in progress.  But can you give an example?
<cjwatson> (Might or might not be the same thing, question is slightly too general to be able to tell)
<clivejo> cjwatson: builds in kubuntu-ci seem to be taking a very long time to publish - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<cjwatson> Can you quantify that?
<cjwatson> Anywhere up to about 15 minutes is normal.
<cjwatson> Maybe even 20, it depends where you happen to land in the cycle.
<clivejo> we have a Jenkins instance monitoring it, some are taking up to 30mins
<cjwatson> That can happen if there's a particularly long run.
<clivejo> there are some builds that used to finish in 8mins now taking 20mins or more
<cjwatson> The average cycle time at the moment seems to be around 15 minutes, so if your build happens to enter the queue just after the start of a publisher run, it could end up waiting for near the end of the next one if it's unlucky.
<cjwatson> Ah, are you now talking about builds, not about publishing?
<clivejo> just seems that there is a noticeable delay in this past few months
<cjwatson> Some is just organic growth.
<cjwatson> There is definitely a problem at the moment with collecting artifacts from builders at the end of a build, though, or at least was yesterday morning.
<clivejo> well the timer is the entire process, but investigation seems to show that the publishing is the hold up
<cjwatson> Publishing is always the slowest part.
<cjwatson> (On average.)
<clivejo> what is the reason for that?
<cjwatson> But log analysis doesn't suggest anything particularly worse right now than e.g. a year ago.
<clivejo> Im guessing there is a technical bottleneck here?
<cjwatson> There are a lot of PPAs and the publisher has some linear scaling.
<cjwatson> It's walking through all PPAs that need work each cycle, and there are a lot of those.
<cjwatson> But it's also not structured to permit bulk operations very well.
<cjwatson> Still, if you're seeing something in the last couple of days that's noticeably worse than a few months ago, which is how you opened this conversation, it's likely not actually the publisher.
<cjwatson> (Also for the last day we've had logging turned up to 11 to try to get good data on buildd-manager database handling ...)
<clivejo> cjwatson: can it depend on the PPA as well?
<clivejo> for example my own PPA seems to publish a lot faster than the kubuntu-ci one
<cjwatson> clivejo: kubuntu-ci is GIANT
<cjwatson> clivejo: But it's more that giant PPAs like kubuntu-ci slow the whole cycle down
<cjwatson> clivejo: It will depend on how you check
<cjwatson> We can hardly complain about people using the service of course, but kubuntu-ci does use it extensively :-)
<cjwatson> clivejo: If you're in a cycle where kubuntu-ci hasn't done anything but your own PPA has, then it's possible that that particular cycle will be quicker
<clivejo> so the publisher is a batch job?
<clivejo> does that mean the actual build machine is idle until the files are copied off?
<cjwatson> The publisher is a batch job, yes; it tries to run every five minutes, though only actually runs if another instance isn't running.
<cjwatson> Yes, but the builder doesn't wait on the publisher; retrieving files from the builder is a separate piece.
<clivejo> interesting
<HeOS> cjwatson, hello! We have a problem with our commercial subscription on Launchpad. Launchpad is returned the following ID: OOPS-6169ec49f0d826b02ef3cddb17dbd80b. Could you help us?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-6169ec49f0d826b02ef3cddb17dbd80b
<cjwatson> HeOS: can you try again now?  We've started a proxy that wasn't running for some reason.
<HeOS> cjwatson, thanks, I'm going to follow your recommendations.
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> <sergio-br2> I'm having problem to build on arm64
<sergio-br2> <sergio-br2> it's not finding dlopen for some reason
<sergio-br2> is this the right channel?
<sergio-br2> Checking function dlopen in -ldl ... no
<sergio-br2> isn't it from glibc lib?
#launchpad 2016-03-03
<dgr_nick> Hi, I have received a message that I created an OAuth token consumer on launchpad, but I do not remember that I did so..
<ondrej> cjwatson: wow, that's cool! (and kudos to the team that made armhf builds so much faster now)
<ondrej> cjwatson: by any chance is there a way how to trigger a new architecture rebuild without having to bump a revision and rebuild for all archs?
<cjwatson> ondrej: has it already been built for that arch, or does the build record not exist yet?
<ondrej> cjwatson: nope, it hasn't
<ondrej> cjwatson: I enabled arm64, and now I need to rebuild some deps for the new arch (arm64); new PHP was just released, so it's just a couple of packages, but generally I had the same problem when I enabled armhf
<cjwatson> ondrej: right, so it's not obvious, but you can use the "Copy packages" UI for that PPA to copy the packages in question over the top of themselves, selecting "Copy existing binaries"
<cjwatson> ondrej: that will generally be a no-op but it has the useful side-effect of creating the missing build records
<ondrej> cjwatson: hmm, I tried some combination of this before, but I probably missed this combination :)
<cjwatson> ondrej: let me know if it doesn't work and I'll have a more detailed look
<ondrej> cjwatson: cool! it works :), that's a relief
<cjwatson> excellent
<ondrej> cjwatson: one more question about "Change the details" -> how does "Build & publish debug symbols" play with dbgsym packages?
<cjwatson> ondrej: "Build debug symbols" causes dbgsym packages to be built at all; "Publish debug symbols" causes them to be published on ppa.launchpad.net, not just downloadable from LP
<cjwatson> ondrej: if dbgsym packages are useful to you then you probably just want to check both, although note that they will count towards the archive quota
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Some time ago I was playing with LP's CSS to make some listings easier do navigate, but I never managed to properly integrate those changes to LP's official CSSs and propose a merge. I'd, however, appreciate input on a Chrome extension I built for playing with that CSS: https://github.com/rbanffy/launchpad_tweaks.
<rbanffy> If you want to play, you will need to download the source and use developer mode.
<cjwatson> rbanffy: So, it's actually much harder to review a Chrome extension than it would be if you simply pushed more commits to your branch addressing my review comments there.
<cjwatson> I'm unlikely to get round to doing anything with a Chrome extension, but I very likely would get round to it if you addressed my review feedback on your branch.
<rbanffy> cjwatson, true, but I couldn't make the other listing (the one you mentioned) look right.
<rbanffy> cjwatson, this allows anyone to test the CSS on top of the live LP site
<rbanffy> for my patches I was pasting them on top of the live website using the developer tools within the browser.
<cjwatson> OK, but I guess that will have to be somebody else then.  Sorry.
<rbanffy> cjwatson, no problem. I completely understand.
<cjwatson> I get that it may be an easier way to develop it, but it's not an easy way to review it. :-/
<rbanffy> cjwatson, once we have a reasonable set of patches (not something that's grafted on top of the live CSS) we can mode on with a proper patch.
<rbanffy> cjwatson, s/mode/move/
<cjwatson> rbanffy: I think you said you'd at least addressed some of my comments.  Do you think that you could at least push that subset of changes to your branch?
<rbanffy> cjwatson, certainly.
#launchpad 2016-03-04
<kyrofa> So I'm testing out Launchpad's ability to build snaps, and it looks like the only supported architectures are amd64 and i386. Is there any way to get arm and arm64 builds?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: "Change details" on the snap
<kyrofa> cjwatson, ahh!
<kyrofa> cjwatson, thank you :)
<cjwatson> NP.  Should work fine nowadays, let us know if not.
<kyrofa> cjwatson, is internet connectivity restricted within the build? I can't seem to pull parts from github, for example (Could not resolve host: github.com)
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Correct.  We're working on fixing this, and I finally got all the pieces working together on dogfood, but it's not yet on production.
<cjwatson> kyrofa: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=89394 is the next step here
<cjwatson> s/dogfood/dogfood yesterday/
<kyrofa> cjwatson, ah excellent, okay I'll wait on that then. Will you send out an announcement when that has been published?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Yes.  (Possibly not immediately as I want to announce a few things together, but I'll at least tell snappy folks.)
<kyrofa> cjwatson, works for me!
<kyrofa> cjwatson, I look forward to not having to tie up my dev boards to build stuff
<kyrofa> cjwatson, good work here
<cjwatson> Yeah, I imagine it'll be rather faster on server-class arm64 hardware too.
<kyrofa> Yeah that'll be amazing. What do you guys have, by the way?
<kyrofa> The arm64 hardware, I mean
<cjwatson> kyrofa: HP Moonshot chassis and ProLiant m400 cartridges
<kyrofa> cjwatson, lovely
#launchpad 2016-03-05
<lfaraone> heya -- I'm having issues logging in to help.launchpad.net. The https://help.launchpad.net/?action=login&[redacted] URI just hangs.
<lfaraone> tried clearing my cookies, still hangs.
<lfaraone> Filed https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/287917
<Logan> cjwatson: might want to take a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby2.3/2.3.0-4/+build/9302935 - failed on one of your s390x buildds due to what appears to be an exhaustion of memory
<cjwatson> Logan: build problem.  it's not plausible that a reasonable build could run out of memory on one of those machines.
<cjwatson> Logan: I mean, sure, it's only a partition of a mainframe, but 8GiB RAM 6GiB swap
<cjwatson> should be plenty
#launchpad 2016-03-06
<sergio-br2> yo
<sergio-br2> <sergio-br2> I'm having problem to build on arm64
<sergio-br2> <sergio-br2> it's not finding dlopen for some reason
<sergio-br2> <sergio-br2> Checking function dlopen in -ldl ... no
<sergio-br2> <sergio-br2> isn't it from glibc lib?
<nacc> Logan: google implies its a forking/threading issue? unless i msread the traces
<Logan> cjwatson: ok, fair enough
#launchpad 2017-02-27
<shadeslayer> hey, can you tell me if Launchpad's arm64 builders are somehow specially configured for large memory allocations when building armhf packages?
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: probably depends on exactly what you mean, but they have a modified kernel built with CONFIG_ARM64_VA_BITS=48: https://git.launchpad.net/~wgrant/ubuntu/+source/linux/log/?h=arm64-va-39
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: well my cross build on a arm64 machine still fails when ld fails to allocate enough memory
<shadeslayer> 00:29:28.719 /usr/bin/ld.gold: fatal error: libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.7.1: mmap: failed to allocate 2226595652 bytes for output file: Cannot allocate memory
<shadeslayer> which is a bit odd since the machine has 128 GB's of memory
<cjwatson> don't know more, sorry
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> perhaps someone else in the channel will :)
<shadeslayer> someone suggested I bump nr_hugepages to 20
<shadeslayer> which I've done now to see if it helps
<cjwatson> we aren't doing anything like that AFAIK.  The only other specialised arm64ish thing I'm aware of is that we boot the VMs with compat_uts_machine=armv7l (modulo typos, I don't have the current config file to hand).
<wgrant> shadeslayer: As Colin says, are kernels are stock xenial plus the patch to unbreak Qt (CONFIG_ARM64_VA_BITS=39, which also reduces the number of page table levels)
<wgrant> We've done nothing special to increase address space sizes -- in fact we've shrunk the 64-bit ones.
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> I have CONFIG_ARM64_VA_BITS=48
<cjwatson> Yeah, 39, sorry, I misread the git log.
<wgrant> That's the default, yeah. It breaks old Qts because they expect to tag their pointers up at like bit 42.
<shadeslayer> I see
<wgrant> It usually manifests as Qt apps segfaulting, not what you're seeing.
<shadeslayer> old qt?
<cjwatson> Apparently fixes for that are trickling through to things we might get in updates, so hopefully we can ditch that patch eventually.
<wgrant> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-54822
<shadeslayer> tyvm :D
<wgrant> But should be totally unrelated.
<shadeslayer> right, that's at runtime, but good to know
<shadeslayer> I'm more curious about the link failiure
<cjwatson> I mean in a 32-bit address space it doesn't necessarily matter how much physical memory you have.
<cjwatson> but I'm not sure exactly what you mean by "cross build".
<cjwatson> LP doesn't do cross builds.
<shadeslayer> oh this isn't on LP
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: but then how do you build qtwebengine?
<shadeslayer> because afaict https://launchpadlibrarian.net/308759960/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-armhf.qtwebengine-opensource-src_5.7.1+dfsg-6build1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/308759960/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-armhf.qtwebengine-opensource-src_5.7.1+dfsg-6build1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> Kernel version: Linux bos01-arm64-005 4.4.0-64-generic #85+buildd1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 22 12:26:21 UTC 2017 aarch64
<cjwatson> we build in an armhf chroot rather than cross-building.
<cjwatson> cross-building usually refers to building with tools from one architecture but generating code to run on another.
<cjwatson> in this case we're using armhf throughout, but in a chroot running atop an arm64 base system (and kernel).
<shadeslayer> ah ok, that's what I'm doing too, armhf docker container ontop of a arm64 one
<shadeslayer> *arm64 host
<shadeslayer> it's a bit odd that it compiles just fine on Launchpad but not on my machine
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: wgrant JFYI apparently Debian ships the patch to Qt for this
<shadeslayer> so maybe you don't need that anymore?
<cjwatson> it's making progress, but it needs to be in all series etc.
<shadeslayer> *that config option
<cjwatson> I think Mirv is looking after that on our side
<shadeslayer> ah ok :)
<Mc> hi
<Mc> just to signal that bots have started posting comments to bug reports that they did not open themselves (i don't recall that happening before in bugs.lp)
<Mc> https://launchpad.net/~pop62
<Guest949> Launchpad down?
<cjwatson> Guest949: it looks OK from here and our graphs seem fine
<Guest949> Just came back.
<Guest949> I got several "Something went wrong, check twitter or freenode IRC" errors in a row before it came back.
<Guest949> i.e., the problem clearly wasn't on my end with my network, given that I got the launchpad error page in my browser.
<cjwatson> Mc: doing some cleanup, thanks
<Mc> thanks :)
<Mc> I'm losing the battle on lp answers spam
<Mc> I can find no regexes for my procmailrc to filter out that new spam that asks questions similar to real ones
<Mc> It's just too similar to real questions
#launchpad 2017-02-28
<ryu0> Anyone able to access launchpad right now?
<LGee> hello, I have trouble accessing https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpdk - I have an Uh oh! error page, can anyone confirm if it's not just for me?
<LGee> Thanks
<cjwatson> it's up for me from multiple locations
<LGee> OK, thanks, I figured it has something to do with firefox.
<cpaelzer> LGee: and depending what you looked for there you might want to instead go to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server/dpdk/+git/dpdk/ or https://gerrit.fd.io/r/#/admin/projects/deb_dpdk,branches
<LGee> cpaelzer: thanks, I have found that (I needed the files used for packaging)
<cjwatson> (seems like we had a brief timeout spike, but it's passed now)
<LGee> By the way, it came back so it was indeed the site
<LGee> yes\
<cpaelzer> LGee: if you have any feedback/discussion/fixes pelsae don't hesitate to join the #deb_dpdk channel here
<cpaelzer> or even "please"
<LGee> Oh, good to know that such channel exists.
<Mc> If I'm not mistaken, this is on of the worst days ever for spam in launchpad, right now sending a spam every three seconds for inkscape alone, 5k spams in the last 24h
<wxl> define spam, Mc
<Mc> [Question #503909]: #ALASKA#मुर्गी बर्गर #Kellyanne Conway #Ash Wednesday >>> quickbooks support phone number 1800 436 0259!!!!<<<<<>>>>>     Donalt @@@ DADA  #Wednesday
<wxl> ahh in questions ok
<Mc> yes
<Mc> a few spams slipped in bugs section too
<wxl> wow yep
<wxl> looks like some of those folks have had their lp accounts disabled
<wxl> did you talk to #canonical-sysadmin to make that happen by chance?
<Mc> ?
<wxl> that's a no. :)
<wxl> Mc: wgrant's working on it. he actually has been. O_O
<Mc> thanks for forwarding :)
<wxl> np, np
<wxl> this *IS* the right place to ask about those sorts of things. #canonical-sysadmin might be better if well, it totally disappears off the internet :)
<Mc> would it be possible, at least as a temporary solution, to put a Recaptcha on launchpad answers ?
<wxl> i'll let wgrant answer that question but my presumption is that's not without difficulty
<wgrant> Mc: As hard as it might be to believe, you're not even seeing most of the spam :/ It's not possible to add a recaptcha to Answers in any reasonable timeframe, but there *is* a recaptcha on account registration and that doesn't stop them.
<wxl> my experience in the past is that these spammers are not pure bots
<wgrant> No, they're definitely human.
<wgrant> And they're attacking tonnes of other sites as well, most of them just don't offer direct email subscriptions.
<wgrant> I've tweaked some things so it should be better now, but we'll see.
<Mc> Just tried to create an account, there is no captcha
<Mc> ah, sorry
<Mc> it's sent by email
<wgrant> There is at verification time.
<wgrant> You can't log into LP until you've verified your email address
<wgrant> Yep
<cjwatson> Yeah, I've been testing SSO changes today and can very definitely affirm that there is a recaptcha in there, having had to solve the damn thing multiple times
<wgrant> These guys have no problem with captchas anywhere on the Internet, unfortunately. They have lots of manpower to burn.
<wgrant> Anyway, things should be much better as of about half an hour ago.
<wgrant> I'm keeping an eye on things.
<Mc> still 1spam/2sec
<wgrant> Oh, possibly an email queue.
<wgrant> What's the latest number you've received?
<Mc> 504150
<Mc> 504155
<wgrant> Ah, yeah, you're hours behind. Let me see if I can clean that up.
<wgrant> (also you could just unsubscribe from emails :))
<Mc> it's weird having the captcha in the email; when i'm forwarding it to myself without solving the captcha and viewing it in text mode, i have the impression that i can skip it
<wgrant> The captcha's node in the email, it's in the page linked from the email.
<wgrant> s/node/not/
<Mc> ok, so i definitely have no captcha on thunderbird, trying with an adress not in a webstuff
#launchpad 2017-03-01
<george_e> Halp! I have a recipe that won't upload anymore.
<george_e> Example build that fails: https://code.launchpad.net/~george-edison55/+archive/ubuntu/nitroshare-dev/+recipebuild/1325000
<george_e> "File qhttpengine_1.0.0+dfsg1-0~201702232227~ubuntu16.04.1.tar.xz already exists in NitroShare Dev"
<george_e> But this is impossible.
<george_e> It has the timestamp in the version.
<george_e> How could I have possibly uploaded it sooner?
<george_e> I tried this a couple days ago and got this error and I assumed it was just a temporary bug.
<george_e> Apparently it isn't.
<Nishant> Hello I need to know whether a commit done with wrong email id can be reverted back with the right one?
<Nishant> And will the corresponding changes  would be done in launchpad user profile as well as stackalytics ?
<chrisccoulson> any idea what happened here? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/12070589
<chrisccoulson> (I've had quite a few of these this morning)
<chrisccoulson> and a few uploads have disappeared in to the ether (no confirmation email from launchpad)
<chrisccoulson> ok, launchpad appears to be eating all of my uploads to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/
<cjwatson> the process-upload job is stuck
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, ah, thanks
<cjwatson> last log entry is
<cjwatson> 2017-03-01 09:47:46 DEBUG   Pumping rustc_1.15.1+dfsg0.orig-dl.tar.xz out of the librarian
<cjwatson> do you happen to know how big that file is?
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, it's about 400MB
<cjwatson> shouldn't take an hour :)
<cjwatson> as for the first; good question, it's just getting a CancelledError which is pretty mysterious
<cjwatson> may have been some kind of network event, I can't quite tell
<cjwatson> feel free to mash retry
<cjwatson> hm hm
<chrisccoulson> ok, I'll give those a retry
<cjwatson> I wonder if the librarian is happy
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: maybe wait a sec
<chrisccoulson> ok
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: ah no, it's fine, go ahead
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: your uploads should be catching up now
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, excellent, thanks
<cjwatson> hmm, stuck again
<cjwatson> I think there's a network-level problem here
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, I did get one email, but it was a rejection (MD5 mismatch with the tarball). The quoted MD5 doesn't appear to match what I uploaded
<Ionic> is there any way to get the buildlog for this failed build? https://code.launchpad.net/~x2go/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+recipebuild/1325208
<cjwatson> Ionic: there isn't one; I think there's a network problem
<Ionic> cjwatson: I figured so... so shall I just wait and retry at a later time? it first failed about an hour ago
<Ionic> without a log file
<cjwatson> Ionic: try it again now (recipe builds can't retry as such but you can request a new build)
<Ionic> yes, I know
<Ionic> cjwatson: trusty amd64 also seems affected
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: could've been a symptom of the same thing, I guess
<cjwatson> Ionic: it was some kind of infrastructure problem; series will be irrelevant
<Ionic> xenial has a buildlog now, thanks :)
<Ionic> okay, so more like random failures, although xenial happened to fail twice in a row while others worked
<Ionic> might have just been unlucky though
<Ionic> thank you again
<cjwatson> haven't yet diagnosed the network problem
<Ionic> ah, so I've just been lucky
<Ionic> ha, now I got a timeout error while accessing https://code.launchpad.net/~x2go/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: ignore the rejection you'll just have got
<cjwatson> the "Unhandled exception processing upload: IncompleteRead(0 bytes read, 63383864 more expected)" one
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, ack
<cjwatson> may be fixed now
<cjwatson> restarting frontend apaches seems to have helped
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, thanks, everything seems to be working fine now :)
<cjwatson> good good
<Ionic> cjwatson: everything, expect binary uploads to PPAs, it seems... I have a pending upload for 24 minutes
<cjwatson> Ionic: for which build?
<Ionic> https://code.launchpad.net/~x2go/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/7519738/+listing-archive-extra this one to be precise - all other suites but xenial already uploaded successfully
<cjwatson> Ionic: ah, that's the PPA publisher
<Ionic> yep
<cjwatson> let's see
<Ionic> I can download binaries from the librarian just fine
<cjwatson> I think it's just slow
<cjwatson> restarting the frontends meant that some things that would ordinarily be cached aren't
<Ionic> okay, I'll keep waiting
<cjwatson> it is being somewhat unusually slow, I'll grant
<Ionic> I wasn't sure whether it stalled or is actually just slow - given that the other suites published successfully
<cjwatson> but I can't really look now, need to go out shortly
<cjwatson> the publisher is running and making slow progress
<Ionic> it's okay, I'll be patient
<Ionic> the progress must be excruciatingly slow, still not published yet
<cjwatson> Ionic: yeah, we're still investigating :-/
<Ionic> well, doesn't seem to be a large-scale problem, so far I seem to be the only one who actively complained
<cjwatson> it is a large-scale problem
<Ionic> urgh, okay :/
<cjwatson> but possibly others have seen the complaints already
<acheronuk> just had 2 archive builds fail with no reason or log given, and looks like a few ppa ones maybe as well
<Ionic> yep
<acheronuk> x86 builders at a crawl?
<Ionic> the infra team is already investigating
<Ionic> cjwatson said it looks like a network issue
<acheronuk> maybe I should wait before uploading new KDE plasma then (39 packages) :P
<Ionic> *shrug* in the worst case, some builds will just fail
<acheronuk> publisher still seems dead :/
<acheronuk> or at least taking many many hrs if not
<DedSec> does anyone know how to get launchpad to automatically build an golang app using git and and single build recipe?
<dobey> you can't build a deb and have it download arbitrary code from remote servers during the build, no. you will have to package the dependencies you need like many of the golang-go-* libraries are packaged in ubuntu
<dobey> and then build-depends on them in debian/control
<dobey> i think building a snap though, you /might/ be able to rely on it pulling stuff out of git during build
<DedSec> gotcha
#launchpad 2017-03-02
<cheako> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/309340316/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.dpkg_1.17.27_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cheako>   Launchpad is having a problem compiling binaries on precise.
<morphis> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> morphis: contentless pong
<morphis> cjwatson: I am currently puzzeled by https://launchpad.net/~snappy-hwe-team/+snap/bluez-daily/+build/25312
<morphis> cjwatson: it gives me a MAINTAINERS.snap as a build result which is simply the text MAINTAINERS file we have in the repository that build is building from
<morphis> and with that the store upload fails as MAINTAINERS.snap isn't a valid snap
<morphis> any idea what could be the reason for this?
<cjwatson> morphis: well, snapcraft doesn't really do out-of-tree builds, it just drops the result in the directory you run it in
<morphis> yeah
<cjwatson> morphis: which means the best we can do in LP is to look for *.snap files in the directory, and that includes https://git.launchpad.net/~snappy-hwe-team/snappy-hwe-snaps/+git/bluez/tree/MAINTAINERS.snap
<cjwatson> morphis: so I'd suggest just git mv MAINTAINERS.snap MAINTAINERS-snap
<cjwatson> or similar
<morphis> wuuuh
<morphis> that slipped through ..
<morphis> sorry
<cjwatson> fun edge case
<morphis> totally :-)
<smoser> 2 questions
<smoser> a.) where is the "test/scratch" launchpad installation that i can open bugs on and not feel wasteful?
<smoser> b.) can i share a link like
<smoser>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init/+filebug?tags=foo
<smoser> that then gets the tag applied when a bug created that way ?
<dobey> smoser: staging.launchpad.net?
<smoser> thats it.
<dobey> smoser: link would be the same, but staging.bugs.launchpad.net for that example
<dobey> or bugs.staging.launchpad.net (don't remember which way it goes)
<dobey> probably the latter
<smoser> it should let me SSO sign in ?
<smoser> or do i have to register there?
<dobey> i think it uses staging sso maybe, so login.staging.ubuntu.com
<dobey> it's separate from production, so yeah, you need to register there if you haven't already
<smoser> ok.
<smoser> so "I am a new Ubuntu One user"
<smoser> ugh
<smoser> it wont let me create a new account because
<smoser> a.) 'smoser' already in use
<smoser> b.) 'smoser@brickies.net' email address is already registered.
<smoser> but wont let me log in.
<smoser> confused
<dobey> do the "forgot password" thing then
<dobey> you might have registered a long while ago perhaps :)
<dobey> or do you mean on launchpad? i think staging gets production people/projects/stuff synced over every now and again, but the SSO db doesn't
<smoser> well, i just hit 'login' on staging, and failed.
<smoser> hit forgot password. we'll see. thanks dobey
<dobey> np. good luck with it
<smoser> gah.
<smoser> need 2 factor!
<smoser> :)
<cjwatson> smoser: you can also use qastaging.launchpad.net, which uses production SSO
<cjwatson> smoser: and you almost had it right - try https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init/+filebug?field.tags=foo
<smoser> cjwatson, thanks!
<shadeslayer> hm, no one's gotten back to me about that 2fa reset
<shadeslayer> It's been 2 weeks now
<dobey> shadeslayer: i think you need #canonical-sysadmin for that
<shadeslayer> dobey: ok, I'll poke my head in there :)
#launchpad 2017-03-03
<nacc> cjwatson: does lp's git server support atomic pushes?
<cjwatson> nacc: I haven't specifically tested it, but it should do; that basically just requires git 2.4
<cjwatson> (and we have a version newer than that)
<cjwatson> once we know that we can, we basically just hand off to git receive-pack
<nacc> cjwatson: ok, was just wondering -- would help with something i'm fixing in the importer :)
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> np
#launchpad 2017-03-04
<mapreri> cjwatson: Do you plan on working on making launchpad accept .buildinfo files "soon"?
<cjwatson> mapreri: Oh, yes, I started on that and then got pulled away to an urgent project.  I'll try to sort it out next week.
<mapreri> cjwatson: Good to know, thank you.
#launchpad 2017-03-05
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<DalekSec> Hi.
<chatter29> hi
<DalekSec> Can you please not do that here?
<DalekSec> Thanks.
#launchpad 2018-02-26
<tsimonq2> wgrant: I assume he's talking about PPA
<flocculant> hi peeps - just a fyi, there is spam in blueprints on lp/exaile > https://launchpad.net/exaile
<Ionic_> hm, logging in to help.launchpad.net seems to be very slow, including ISEs
<ricotz> hello, it seesm I am not able to pull/push from/to git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/*
<wgrant> ricotz: Why are you not able to?
<ricotz> wgrant, it seems not to respond at all
<ricotz> pulling from https://git.launchpad.net works
<wgrant> ricotz: What does "ssh -v git.launchpad.net" say?
<ricotz> it gets stuck after debug1: Offering public key: ECDSA...
<wgrant> ricotz: That's https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/907675. You'll need to configure your SSH client to offer one of your LP keys before the ECDSA key.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 907675 in Launchpad itself "Add support for ECDSA and Ed25519 SSH keys" [Low,Triaged]
<ricotz> wgrant, ah, I see, explicitly add git.launchpad.net makes it work again
<ricotz> wgrant, is it recommended to replace my RSA key?
<wgrant> ricotz: I don't understand the question.
<ricotz> wgrant, I mean is using a ECDSA key preferred over a RSA key now?
<wgrant> ricotz: No, ECDSA keys aren't supported yet.
<wgrant> And RSA is still secure.
<ricotz> ok, so it is caused by a recent ssh update (on bionic)
<ricotz> wgrant, btw, there seem to be a lot of x86 builders stuck in cleaning again
<cjwatson> ricotz: As it happens I debugged this SSH issue over the weekend and will be landing a fix soon (not to support ECDSA, but just not to break when it's offered)
<cjwatson> flocculant: slaughtering, thanks
<flocculant> cjwatson: np - and wandering off
<Ionic_> I think that in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes#Version_numbers_and_substitution_variables the purpose for revtime should be updated to state that the substitution contains both date and time
#launchpad 2018-02-27
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Briefly offline for maintenance 2018-02-28 04:30 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<rbasak> I've got a couple of git repositories being automatically imported from alioth in the mysql-packaging project, with some build recipes driven off these mirrors.
<rbasak> We need to move these to salsa.
<rbasak> I don't see a way to edit the source of a repository mirror.
<rbasak> If I delete and recreate, what will happen to the recipes? Will I have to recreate them too?
<rbasak> Or is there a way to change the upstream of a mirrored repository that I'm missing?
<cjwatson> rbasak: Launchpad staff can change the source for you.
<rbasak> I'll double check the correct new URLs from the person doing the migration - thanks.
<teward> build farm amd64/i386 builders all showing "disabled" or "cleaning" with a handful of exceptions, is there something going on with the builders right now?
<teward> or is this all ahead of the maintenance that is referred to in the topic line?
<wgrant> teward: A subset of the lcy01 and lgw01 builders are currently offline for maintenance, but many of them are still working fine.
<wgrant> The rest should be back within half an hour or so
<teward> wgrant: that explains why there's a number of 'disabled', and what not.  Thanks for the info.
#launchpad 2018-02-28
<juliank> Is the importer broken? I uploaded apt beta two days ago to Debian, it's not there on https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/apt yet
<wgrant> juliank: Yes, there's an issue with our debmirror that Colin was investigating.
<wgrant> Hopefully got some good logs overnight.
<juliank> ok
<wgrant> It was moved to a new host on Monday and ran into some trouble.
<cjwatson> mkdir pool/non-free/: File exists at /usr/bin/debmirror line 2665.
<cjwatson> Which must mean it's a non-directory.
<wgrant> Hah, I wonder if it was symlinked to /
<cjwatson> I'll investigate further once a sysadmin vanguard appears.
<cjwatson> Yeah, quite possible somebody did that sort of mucking about.
<cjwatson> A dangling symlink would do it.
<cjwatson> juliank: Fixed and catching up now.
#launchpad 2018-03-01
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<caraka> low priority question: I manually cancelled some builds, and now they appear at the top of the list on the recipe page, meaning I cannot see the acutal current build status'. Methinks it is because the list is alphabetical. Any way to delete the canceled builds, or non alphabetise the list?
<cjwatson> caraka: not alphabetical, a different sorting bug.  the only way to get rid of them is to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/746140
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 746140 in Launchpad itself "Recipe superseded source builds get stuck at top of recent builds list forever" [High,Triaged]
<mvo> just want to mention: I got two oopses in a row from LP when trying to report bug 1752635
<ubot5`> bug 1752635 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "[patch] Please add command-not-found hints" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752635
<cjwatson> OOPS IDs?
<cjwatson> but it's probably the usual thing that goes away in 10min
<mvo> cjwatson: meh, sorry, I don't have it anymore. but yeah, three times a charm and all that. it worked now
<mvo> (just wanted to mention, if transient thats fine with me)
<cjwatson> Yeah, unfortunately this happens with bugs from time to time
 * mvo nods
<ral> Any chance someone could help me with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/665102 ?
<hloeung> ral: might be worth posting the output from dput as well, it might help
<nacc> i do recall other users reporting similar silent failures when the gpg keys were 'wrong'
<nacc> i'd need to trawl my logs to be sure
<hloeung> ral: also, pretty sure LP uses keys from keyserver.u.c
<nacc> cjwatson: had a branch in progress for this
<hloeung> ral: https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&fingerprint=on&search=0x779B22DFB3E717B7
<hloeung> ral: nothing updated recently? Maybe you need to push up your new key?
<hloeung> s/new key/changes to your key/
<ral> hloeung: I pushed my key to another server earlier in the year, I thought they propagated.
<ral> I've just pushed to k.u.c, I'll give it another try.
<hloeung> right, depends on which servers keyserver.u.c talks to and what servers the keyserver you pushed to talks to
<ral> hloeung: I'm afraid I'm mistaken, it was another gpg key that I updated
<hloeung> heh ok, so that might be the problem then
<ral> Well let's say there are two problems - launchpad shouldn't swallow these errors silently, and my key might have a problem :)
<nacc> ral: yeah the first is 'known'
<cjwatson> nacc: I think I landed that one already
<cjwatson> that was https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/better-upload-error-notifications/+merge/311179
<nacc> cjwatson: oh ok, i didn't have the link handy
<nacc> i just remembered you were working on it before :)
<cjwatson> can't get my VPN link to come up at the moment so can't check logs
<cjwatson> oh wait, there it is, maybe it'll work
<cjwatson> 2018-03-01 11:17:18 INFO        GPG verification of /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20180301-111651-008775/~mosquitto-dev/mosquitto-ppa/mosquitto_1.4.15-0mosquitto1~xenial1_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 153, u'Key expired')", "(7, 153, u'Key expired')", "(7, 153, u'Key expired')"]
<cjwatson> ral: does that look like the right package name/version?
<ral> cjwatson: yep
<cjwatson> I'll have to experiment to see how we can pick out just that one error robustly
<cjwatson> that's a little different from my earlier fix for deactivated keys, but I think it can come under basically the same heading
<cjwatson> anyway, yes, pushing a non-expired key to LP should help
<cjwatson> err, to keyserver.u.c
<nacc> cjwatson: should i be able to specify a PPA without any packages in it yet as the source for a LP snap build? for some reason, it doesn't seem to find it
<cjwatson> nacc: if it hasn't been published yet, it may not have any index files, which will cause apt etc. to not find it
<cjwatson> nacc: you can either publish something and delete it shortly afterwards, or a more elegant trick: load the archive in the API and call the markSuiteDirty method on it
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah i wasn't going to trigger a build yet, just wanted to set it up
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archive-markSuiteDirty
<nacc> cjwatson: to be clear, 'it' above was the launchpad web UI
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> that should work regardless, yes
<nacc> in the Source for automatic builds field
<nacc> ok, i'll try again
<cjwatson> I think.  Let me check the details
<cjwatson> Perhaps the widget is clever
<nacc> oh it expected a different ppa spec than i thought
<nacc> ~sergiusens/ubuntu/snapcraft-lp1752481
<nacc> rather than the normal sergiusens/snapcraft-lp1752481
<cjwatson> "normal"
<nacc> heh, the specifier you see on the ppa page
<nacc> my own fault, i was able to find it by searching by user-prefix instead
<cjwatson> so we can possibly update that now to the three-segment form
<cjwatson> we had to delay a long time on that because old versions of add-apt-repository exist
<nacc> oh of course
<wgrant> Hm yeah, it's been nearly four years so probably.
<cjwatson> however, the two-arg form should have worked in the search ...
<cjwatson>             if len(query_split) == 3:
<cjwatson>                 owner_name, distro_name, archive_name = query_split
<cjwatson>             else:
<cjwatson>                 owner_name, archive_name = query_split
<nacc> cjwatson: and of course now it does
<nacc> it didn't before, i swear :)
<cjwatson> in fact distro_name isn't even used there
<cjwatson> all right, I won't think about it too hard then :)
<cjwatson> it wouldn't have worked with the ppa: prefix, which I think is a bug
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah i'd assume PEBKAC for now
<cjwatson> fortunately, easy to fix, will do
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah it just feels like a 'nice to have' so that c&p works
<cjwatson> I just missed that bit when adding support for that prefix to the API and such
#launchpad 2018-03-02
<nacc> cjwatson: hrm, is the source archive for automatic builds also used to fetch snapcraft itself?
<nacc> looking at this build: https://code.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/+snap/git-ubuntu and i don't see any mention of the ppa in the buildlog :(
<cjwatson> nacc: that is weird
<cjwatson> not even dispatched
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah and i also noticed that when i try to request a build manaully, it goes back to no ppa
<nacc> i'll try retriggering it
<nacc> cjwatson: sorry for the late ping on that, i'm sort of wedged at the moment becuase snapcraft regressed in xenial-updates :/
<cjwatson> nacc: oh, right, looking at this it excludes archives that don't have *binary* publications
<cjwatson> (in the relevant suite)
<nacc> cjwatson: but snapcraft is published .. was it not yet perhaps when the build ran?
<cjwatson> nacc: but I think there's a binary published there now, so try again?
<cjwatson> nacc: the source was, the binary wasn't
<nacc> cjwatson: ah ok
<nacc> cjwatson: i thought i had waited last time, but obviously not
<nacc> cjwatson: is it possiblef or me to see the raw build log while it builds instead of just a window of it?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> we can't either
<nacc> cjwatson: ok, i'll wait then :)
<cjwatson> it would be nice ... but requires some rearrangements
<nacc> cjwatson: np
<nacc> was mostly curious
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks, it's working now
<cjwatson> good stuff
<ral> My ppa uploads went fine once keyserver.u.c had processed my updated key. Thanks for your help.
<cjwatson> Glad there wasn't some other mysterious problem at work!
<ral> Yeah, that's why I mentioned it.
<ral> All happy, pebkac :)
<acheronuk> cjwatson: hi. could the arm* builders maybe get a poke/stab, if you think that may help?
<acheronuk> more cleaning than anything at the moment
<cjwatson> acheronuk: running
<acheronuk> cheers :)
#launchpad 2019-02-25
<mwhudson> wgrant: that you can find the debian-installer bits in the +queue page
<mwhudson> wgrant: is it only d-i bits that behave like this, or are there other users?
<wgrant> mwhudson: you can find all custom uploads (https://git.launchpad.net/launchpad/tree/lib/lp/soyuz/enums.py#n442) under their original build upload. For copies only a subset of the types show up in the queue, and under their own top level entry
#launchpad 2019-02-26
<saxonww> hello, I am trying to find the right place to ask whether there are https mirrors for ppa.launchpad.net
<saxonww> I realize TLS is not really necessary from a package security perspective, but my ISP has some kind of proxying set up such that it hijacks http, and it frequently breaks, leaving me unable to apt upgrade. I was able to use an https mirror to work around this with the main Ubuntu repos, so I was hoping to find similar mirrors for ppa.
<rbasak> More link spam of this new style: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1721223/comments/31
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1721223 in Snappy "Networkd fail to set ip address between leases if ip address changes on UbuntuCore" [High,Fix committed]
<rbasak> Are they running some kind of markov chain generator on the existing bug to make an comment that uses the right sort of words?
<zyga> hello
<zyga> some interesting spam https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1721223
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1721223 in Snappy "Networkd fail to set ip address between leases if ip address changes on UbuntuCore" [High,Fix committed]
<zyga> it takes a few random paragraphs from the top of the page
<zyga> adds an image to the thread
<zyga> and responds to the thread with a spam link
<wgrant> zyga: I'm afk now, can you report it on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and I'll get to it in the morning?
<zyga> sure
<wgrant> Thanks
<rbasak> zyga: I've been seeing (and reporting) those too
<rbasak> I believe I called it "interesting" too :)
<zyga> thanks
<Eickmeyer> Not sure, but the build farm looks like it might be stuck.
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: fixed
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Thanks!
<mwhudson> oh whoops i think that bug spam has been reported 3 times now
#launchpad 2019-02-28
<lag> Is there any way to set the Git 'HEAD branch' in LP?
<wgrant> lag: The git protocol doesn't provide a way to do it, so you have to do it through the web UI
<wgrant> There's a "Default branch" field on the "Change details" page of the repository
<wgrant> e.g. https://launchpad.net/~canonical-launchpad-branches/launchpad/+git/launchpad/+edit
<lag> wgrant: "The information on this page is private."
<wgrant> lag: Funnily enough you can't edit Launchpad's own repository. It was an example URL
<lag> wgrant: Right.  I trigged on that after - I'm trying to edit it to suit my project/repo
<lag> wgrant: Am I meant to see a link to be able to do it?  Or is the +edit the only way to get to the edit page?
<wgrant> You can also just navigate to the repo in the web UI and hit the "Change details" link
<wgrant> Make sure you're not on git.launchpad.net, though
<wgrant> code.launchpad.net or just launchpad.net is the right place
<lag> wgrant: Ah, in LP - I was trying to navigate via the Git UI
<lag> wgrant: Thanks
<lag> ..
<lag> I have another question - been working on this for 4 days, so I figured 2 isn't too bad
<lag> https://i.imgur.com/Le9D3vS.png
<wgrant> lag: That usually means you've had two different builds that produced a package with the same version, which isn't allowed.
<lag> Can anyone tell me why only Bionic succeeded?  Do the other releases require their own unique changelog entries?
<lag> wgrant: I wish to create exactly the same package for each of the 3 releases
<wgrant> lag: Does it need to be rebuilt between series?
<lag> wgrant: Absolutely not - it's exactly the same
<wgrant> lag: Not even any soname changes in dependencies?
<lag> ?
<wgrant> If not, build in the earliest series and then use the "Copy packages" link to copy it to newer ones, making sure you select to copy binaries.
<wgrant> If a library changed versions significantly between bionic and disco, it might need a rebuild to be installable on disco
<wgrant> If you do need to build it separately for each series, you'll need a separate changelog entry for each. It's common to append e.g. ~ubuntu18.04.1
<lag> wgrant: It's the Linux kernel - it doesn't use libs
<wgrant> lag: Fair enough then :)
<wgrant> You are probably good with a binary copy.
<lag> wgrant: Using 'Copy packages' sounds like a very manual process - is there any way to automate what I'm trying to achieve?
<wgrant> The thing to remember is that a binary package within an archive must be unique by (name, version, architecture). You can't build the same thing twice, but you can copy them between architectures.
<wgrant> lag: There's the copyPackages API which can be used for automation, but you'd need to run that script yourself.
<wgrant> Unless you can use a source package recipe, but for something like the kernel that's rarely a good option.
<lag> wgrant: I am using a source package recipe (I think)
<lag> # git-build-recipe format 0.4 deb-version {debupstream}-laptops.{time}
<lag> lp:~aarch64-laptops/+git/linux-kernel laptops
<lag> merge kernel-packaging lp:~aarch64-laptops/+git/ubuntu-kernel-packaging master
<lag> ..
<lag> Is that wrong?
<wgrant> lag: Oh, fair enough. That's a very weird version for an Ubuntu-derived kernel though.
<wgrant> I'm not sure I've ever seen anyone try a recipe for a kernel due to ABI etc.
<wgrant> lag: So, now you've mentioned the branch I can actually see what's going on :)
<lag> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~wip-kernel/+recipe/generic-lowlatency-build
<wgrant> INFO File linux_5.0.0-rc5.tar.gz already exists in Linux Kernel, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<wgrant> In this case you're producing an orig tarball from the branch, but it's apparently different from the one that was generated or uploaded in the past.
<lag> wgrant: Right, which would have been fine - but Bionic built fine?
<lag> wgrant: ... which threw me
<wgrant> Oh it's not even an orig tarball.
<wgrant> It's a native with a weird version
<wgrant> So, the kernel debian/rules is very weird
<lag> wgrant: Which one?
<wgrant> And it's probably clobbering debian/changelog after git-build-recipe adds its entry to it
<lag> wgrant: The current one is the packaging the Kernel Team use
<wgrant> Or your version template was bad
<wgrant> Sure
<wgrant> The one the kernel team uses is very weird :)
<wgrant> It works for them, but it likely makes it incompatible with recipes
<lag> wgrant: :D
<wgrant> e.g. IIRC it overwrites debian/changelog with debian.master/changelog at the start of the build
<lag> wgrant: Right, which I edit
<lag> wgrant: The current change-log entry is mine (2 secs)
<wgrant> Which is why the bionic build produced a version of "5.0-rc5" which clearly doesn't match your template of "{debupstream}-0~{revtime}"
<wgrant> git-build-recipe assumes that debian/changelog won't be overwritten by the build, which is AFAIK a correct assumption for literally everything except linux
<lag> wgrant: https://git.launchpad.net/~aarch64-laptops/+git/ubuntu-kernel-packaging/commit/?id=d5b6f0ea6f4810a29b1fca2a382eae1c2bb67942
<wgrant> lag: Hm, have you done kernel packaging before?
<wgrant> That's not a correct Debian version string, and it's particularly unlikely to be the right thing for a kernel
<lag> wgrant: That's a very embarrassing question - I guess the best answer is, not for over a decade and even then only briefly
<wgrant> lag: 5.0.0-rc5 technically means upstream version 5.0.0, Debian version rc5
<wgrant> lag: What's this packaging based on?
<wgrant> And do you need a recipe?
<lag> wgrant: It's a mash-up of this: https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.0-rc7/
<wgrant> The kernel packaging is very, very strange and probably going to be difficult to turn into something that works, due to the ABI being included in package names etc.
<lag> wgrant: And the project I sent you a link to a few lines back
<lag> wgrant: I was told to use recipes by the person who owns the aforementioned project
<wgrant> lag: Probably worth talking to them
<wgrant> I'm not quite sure how they've done it
<wgrant> But it seems to mostly work
<lag> wgrant: I just want to build a kernel and push it into a PPA (easiest, simplest way possible)
<lag> wgrant: The kernel has it's own built-in method of making packages, but that doesn't work will with LP either
<wgrant> lag: There's nothing simple about building a sensible custom kernel package in a recipe. Recipes make some assumptions about how packages will behave, and the kernel has reasonable reasons for violating convention in many different ways
<wgrant> Correct.
<wgrant> It's not a common use case.
<wgrant> If you have found someone who has done it, your best bet is to work with them.
<wgrant> Bonus points if that approach gets documented :)
<wgrant> It's easy enough (but not easy) to build a custom source package locally and upload it.
<lag> wgrant: Maybe a changelog per-release wouldn't be such a bad thing after all ;)
<wgrant> But having LP build it from a recipe is another matter entirely.
<lag> So this is a new one - on upload of some source packages LP is telling me: "No changelog file found."
<lag> .. then, in the same mail, it provides a copy of the changelog file - what gives?
<lag> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y7N2xVnqN5/
<lag> Something wrong with the formatting?  Surely that would be a different error?
<rbasak> lag: remember that parts of debian/changelog are duplicated into the changes file before upload. If the message is coming from the changes file, it's not necessarily a contradiction.
<rbasak> (I'm speculating somewhat but hopefully you see my point)
<wgrant> lag: As rbasak says, that part of the email comes from the .changes file that you uploaded, which includes a variant of the most recent changelog entry
<lag> wgrant: I did suspect that it was complaining about the changelog not being changed since the last attempted upload - so I bumped the version
<lag> wgrant: Same problem
<lag> rbasak: -^
<wgrant> lag: What's the same problem?
<wgrant> Have you confirmed that debian/changelog exists in the tarball?
<lag> wgrant: Hmm... it does not
<wgrant> See, LP produces accurate error messages that you should trust :)
<lag> wgrant: Is this because I symlinked the packaging from another file?
<lag> wgrant: Ha ha - maybe this time ;)
<lag> s/file/repo/
<wgrant> lag: I don't know, you'll need to work out where the file went.
<lag> wgrant: I need to find another way of doing that
<lag> wgrant: I think it's added the symlinks to debian and debian.master, but not followed them - damn!
<lag> wgrant: Thanks for your help - I owe you a beer
<lag> wgrant: How does this look to you?  linux (5.0.0-rc5-generic-next-20190206-050000rc5) bionic; urgency=medium
<lag> wgrant: Is the Debian version taken after the last or the first '-'?
<rbasak> IIRC it's the last '-'
<rbasak> That allows upstream versions to contain '-'
<rbasak> Probably best to avoid doing that though
<rbasak> It just leads to confusion.
<rbasak> For example 5.0.0-rc5 will sort after 5.0.0 which is wrong.
<lag> rbasak: Right, so in my example the version can be "5.0.0-rc5-generic-next-20190206" which is correct
<lag> rbasak: Then Debian can use -050000rc5 which I don't really care about
<Eickmeyer> Looks like the build farm might be stuck again.
<Eickmeyer> Yep, definitely stuck.
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: should be returning to life, thanks
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Thanks!
<QwertyChouskie> This series cannot be deleted because it has translations.
<QwertyChouskie> How do I fix this?
<wgrant> QwertyChouskie: You might be able to move the translation templates to another series, or just mark the series as obsolete and leave it harmlessly behind
<QwertyChouskie> wgrant: Can I just remove all translation stuff?  The projects has used Transifex for years so any translation stuff is just clutter at this point
<QwertyChouskie> The project: https://launchpad.net/stk
#launchpad 2019-03-01
<wgrant> QwertyChouskie: I think it should let you delete the series if you mark all the translation templates as inactive.
<wgrant> But it's been a while.
<QwertyChouskie> How do I remove translation templates?
<wgrant> QwertyChouskie: It's not possible to delete them, but you can mark them as inactive which should clear the series deletion check.'
<wgrant> on e.g. https://translations.launchpad.net/stk/stkaddons/+templates
<QwertyChouskie> Thanks
<QwertyChouskie> That worked
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> launchpad timeout when I try to export a translation file from https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/+source/nautilus/+pots/nautilus/de ... unsure if that's the sort of problem worth reporting?
<seb128> e.g  (Error ID: OOPS-5f12a75e2cb3c6455a95aa4e778d8782)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-5f12a75e2cb3c6455a95aa4e778d8782
<seb128> I retried a bunch of times but it timeouts consistently
<seb128> hum, gettings timeout trying to get buglists now,  (Error ID: OOPS-384d1c95df7e9d04f5b2a828295bbcbc)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-384d1c95df7e9d04f5b2a828295bbcbc
<seb128> is launchpad having a sad friday again?
#launchpad 2019-03-02
<Pr0t3us> Who killed the build farm? ;p
<wgrant> Pr0t3us: Fixing, thanks
<Pr0t3us> thank you wgrant :)
#launchpad 2020-02-24
<benkietzman> Launchpad appears to be offline for me.  I don't see a status update on Twitter.  Are others experiencing this?  Thanks.
<cjwatson> benkietzman: I posted on Twitter some minutes ago
<cjwatson> But I indeed forgot to update the topic here
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad offline due to network outage, being investigated | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/1232084739516981249 <- proof :)
<benkietzman> cjwatson:  Thank you.  I didn't see that tweet earlier, but I do now.
<cjwatson> Twitter can be odd sometimes
#launchpad 2020-02-25
<cjwatson> Coming back online now, but appservers got a bit stuck (probably after massive packet loss between them and their database) and needed to be restarted, which is in progress
<lifeless> cjwatson: were small packets unaffected?
<cjwatson> I have no idea, sorry
<cjwatson> I wasn't working on it directly, just running around doing communications at the edges
<lifeless> cjwatson: its ok, it was a womp womp joke anyhow :P
<cjwatson> oh :P
<lifeless> "massive packet"
<cjwatson> joke parser doesn't work after midnight
<lifeless> I just got off 2 hours of straight video conf, so totally zoned myself.
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> Things seem mostly happier now, so I'm going to sleep
<jik1> Just dropping in to ask if y'all are aware that launchpad seems to have been down for like the last half hour or so?
<sarnold> jik1: yup, known issue, it's being worked on
<sarnold> thanks
<jik1> Status updates on @launchpadstatus on twitter might be nice then, please.
<ActionParsnip> Hi. There are many questions by a user named snooper on Launchpad.net. They are exactly the same question with the same petulant tone. Can you please close a lot of them off (probably saving the newest) as duplicates. This will help keep the forum neat and concentrate support to one question rather than about 20. Cheers :-)
<ActionParsnip> Here is the newest question for reference
<ActionParsnip> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+question/688970
<cjwatson> ActionParsnip: I've given them an official warning in that question.  Let us know if they ignore it.
<cjwatson> There's no duplicate facility for questions, so I can't do exactly as you ask.
<ActionParsnip> Cheers. He's getting really boring now
<cjwatson> Yeah, I can see that.  Just like to give people at least a warning when they aren't actually spam
<cjwatson> But if they ignore it I'll ban
<ActionParsnip> Cheers
<oerheks> hi
<oerheks> i have an issue with 2 fact auth on launchpad, Error: The password is invalid ( not password but the 6 digit codes )
<vmorris> hi all, LP noob here.. I would like to know if it's possible to apt install the deb packages listed in a build, or if i can create an PPA from an existing build
<vmorris> specifically https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/237-3ubuntu10.34/+build/18651194
<cjwatson> oerheks: Despite the domain name, login.launchpad.net isn't actually part of Launchpad.  You can email isd-support@canonical.com for help
<oerheks> cjwatson, thank you
<cjwatson> vmorris: You can't apt install directly from the build as such, though you can download the packages manually and then feed them to apt.  You can copy packages between archives (https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Copying), but copying from the Ubuntu primary archive requires using the "copy-package" tool from https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive-tools.  But what problem are you ...
<cjwatson> ... actually trying to solve here?
<vmorris> i was asked to verify a fix in systemd here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/237-3ubuntu10.34
<cjwatson> vmorris: And do you actually have an s390x machine?  (You may indeed do, but just checking ...)
<vmorris> yes, i have a few s390x machines :D
<cjwatson> vmorris: So it would be easiest to do it a different way.  Let me find you the docs
<cjwatson> vmorris: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<cjwatson> vmorris: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification
<cjwatson> I assume you'll want the non-graphical alternatives there
<vmorris> ah yeah, i tried this already but i'm not seeing the update for systemd i was expecting
<vmorris> https://gist.github.com/vmorris/4570e6cdcc4851b3e7605821b25e4e53
<vmorris> brb
<cjwatson> ... ok
<cjwatson> was just about to answer :)
<vmorris> @cjwatson I figure I could download all the Deb files and install them manually, but I was hoping to have a more direct method
<cjwatson> vmorris: It looks like verification has already been completed and the package has been released to -updates
<cjwatson> (or a later version that incorporates the same changes, anyway)
<cjwatson> vmorris: So if you wanted to belatedly follow up, you could do that by just upgrading to the current stuff in bionic-updates (which it sounds like you already have)
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/237-3ubuntu10.39 is the version that was released
<vmorris> Oh! No I haven't added the updates yet 😁
<cjwatson> Sometimes this happens when a proposed update is superseded by a security update
<cjwatson> Ah yes, so you haven't
<vmorris> Thanks! I'll pull it in this way
<cjwatson> Yeah, in general -proposed exists on top of -updates
#launchpad 2020-02-26
<pmatulis> anyone else getting timeouts posting to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ ?
<pappacena> Not that I've noticed. Do you have an OOPS code?
<pmatulis> pappacena, it worked on my fourth attempt. i didn't copy the actual message, sorry
<pappacena> No problem. If it happens again, send us the OOPS code, so we can investigate why it is taking that long.
<pmatulis> pappacena, thanks for responding
<pappacena> pmatulis, no problem! :-)
#launchpad 2020-02-27
<greg_> why won't gpg give my keys a public id?
<greg_> it just says rsa3072
<sarnold> what is "it" in this case?
<greg_> gpg --list-keys
<sarnold> and that's where it stops?
<sarnold> pub   rsa2048/F32172599D8D2E97 2012-09-17 [SC]
<sarnold> that's the first line of mine..
<greg_> i have rsa and date
<greg_> but not that number
<greg_> https://imgur.com/4flTqGa.png
<sarnold> oh very strange. gpg --list-keys | grep rsa shows keyids on every line
<greg_> tried twice now its not given me an id on either
<sarnold> try gpg --list-keys --with-colons --- that forces it into a "standardized" output
<greg_> https://imgur.com/MhlGFjl.png
<sarnold> the fpr line has it
<greg_> where
<greg_> the 16 digit thing?
<greg_> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<greg_> list it as like 6 digits
<sarnold> yeah, that guide was written ages ago
<sarnold> everyone uses fingerprints now instead of the short keyids https://evil32.com/
<greg_> why does launchpad log me out every 15 seconds
<sarnold> excellent question; do you perhaps block cookies or something similar?
<greg_> nope
<greg_> i pushed my key and its been atleast 10minutes but I still cant add it
<wgrant> greg_: Why can't you add it?
<greg_> how would I know?
<wgrant> Did you try to add it? What happened when you did?
<greg_>  Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key
<greg_>     Did you enter your complete fingerprint correctly? (Help with fingerprints)
<greg_>     Is your key in the Ubuntu keyserver yet? You may have to wait between ten minutes (if you pushed directly to the Ubuntu key server) and one hour (if you pushed your key to another server). (Help with publishing keys)
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't log you out automatically, but if you're editing sensitive information like authentication keys it will prompt for your password or 2FA if you haven't authenticated in the last five minutes.
<wgrant> What's the fingerprint you entered?
<greg_> 6625 7ED0 74E7 5DAC 205D 9605 0517 CC87 9AAF 4A82
<wgrant> How did you push the key?
<greg_> https://imgur.com/ShJ4gdJ.png
<wgrant> greg_: There's a typo in the fingerprint
<wgrant> It's 0157, not 0517
<greg_> ah
<greg_> im dyslexic
<wgrant> A properly formatted but typoed fingerprint is not something I've run into before, heh
<greg_> i swear i checked it 5x
<greg_> bleh now what do I do with this email
<wgrant> It'll have a blob of encrypted text. Just run "gpg" on the commandline, paste the text in (including the BEGIN and END lines), and hit Ctrl+D
<wgrant> Then you'll get a link
<greg_> bleh I cant copy paste to this vm
<greg_> i wanna die
<wgrant> A pastebin might be your friend.
<wgrant> Since it's encrypted
<sarnold> heh :)
<greg_> trying to enable ssh but ubuntu
<sarnold> you could also ssh into your vm, then you can use you terminal's copy-and-paste rather than the VM's copy-less-paste-less thing
<wgrant> "but ubuntu"?
<wgrant> "sudo apt install ssh"
<sarnold> oh handy, I didn't know we had an ssh metapackage :)
<wgrant> Yeah, pulls in openssh-{client,server}
<greg_> yes I did that
<greg_> but [greg@greg-desktop ~]$ ssh root@192.168.122.1
<greg_> ssh: connect to host 192.168.122.1 port 22: Connection refused
<greg_> and I dont see any other adapters
<wgrant> 192.168.122.1 is most likely to be your VM host
<wgrant> That's the default libvirt IPv4 subnet, and .1 is the host, not a VM
<greg_> somehow vm has 10.x ips that I cant even ping so idk
<greg_> this like step 20 and every steps been pita
<wgrant> That's something that's going to completely depend on how you are running the VM
<greg_> i got in
<greg_> jesus christ
<greg_> https://imgur.com/C9FLDpx.png
<greg_> ok worked second time for no clear reason
<greg_> ok now im back where I started
<greg_> gpg: skipped "greg <greg@greg-vm>": No secret key
<greg_> gpg: /tmp/debsign.z79jEt3O/lcov_1.14-2~ubuntu18.04.1~ppa1.dsc: clear-sign failed: No secret key
<wgrant> Your email address in debian/changelog needs to match an email address on your OpenPGP key, or you need to rerun the command with -k$KEYID
<greg_> i havent made any changelog
<greg_> backportpackage -u ppa:cheeseboy16/travis-backports -s focal -d bionic lcov
<greg_> all im trying to do
<wgrant> Ah. That will have automatically generated it, and you can probably override it with the DEBEMAIL environment variable
<sarnold> then try -k $KEYID there
<wgrant> But I'm not particularly familiar with Ubuntu's backportpackage tool
<greg_> ok it did *something*
<greg_> im not sure what
<greg_> https://paste.debian.net/1132493/
<greg_> I don't see anything in my ppa
<greg_> is it building somewher?
<wgrant> You'd normally receive an email within a minute or two.
<wgrant> It's not on https://launchpad.net/~cheeseboy16/+archive/ubuntu/travis-backports so you probably have a rejection email
<sarnold> wgrant: hmm I get the "Lost something?" page from https://launchpad.net/~seth-arnold/+archive/+builds?build_state=all&build_text=  -- linked from https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<greg_> I have zero emails
<greg_> any clue on what happened?
<wgrant> sarnold: ah, because you don't have a PPA named "ppa" that old-style link doesn't work
<wgrant> greg_: I'd need to check the upload processor's logs, but I'm currently afk.
<wgrant> Are you sure you have no email?
<greg_> yes
<wgrant> Since it was signed properly there's very little that could go wrong and not generate an email
<sarnold> I ran a very similar command and mine's building https://launchpad.net/~seth-arnold/+archive/ubuntu/doghouse/+packages
<greg_> my latest email was the one confirming my gpg
<greg_> nothing in spam
<greg_> should i run the cmd again?
<wgrant> It can't hurt
<greg_> I'm still not seeing anything
<sarnold>  sbuild-build-depends-lcov-dummy : Depends: debhelper-compat (= 12)
<greg_> oh I got email now
<sarnold> it looks like it'll take a bit more work to backport this package
<greg_> so what do I do?
<greg_> Unable to identify 'greg':<greg@greg-vm> in launchpad
<greg_> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<greg_> the gpg key has <cheeseboy16@gmail.com> so idk why its using my hostname
<wgrant> Set DEBEMAIL. backportpackage expects that your system is set up for packaging already
<wgrant> The key is just used for authentication. There's a separate email address in the changelog, which backportpackage must be automatically generating. That email address is used by default to choose the key, which is why you had to use -k
<greg_> export DEBMAIL=MYEMAIL?
<sarnold> that's easy enough to test but I suspect that's not it; my changelog has:  -- Seth Arnold <sarnold@millbarge>  Thu, 27 Feb 2020 02:45:57 +0000
<greg_> what?
<greg_> is that how i set it?
<sarnold> no
<greg_> then how
<wgrant> Hopefully the backportpackage manpage says
<wgrant> I'm not familiar with that tool
<sarnold> hmm, so the first time I clicked on the openpgp key link on https://launchpad.net/~cheeseboy16 I got a "not found" error or something similar -- but now I'm getting a real key from https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?fingerprint=on&op=index&search=0x66257ED074E75DAC205D96050157CC879AAF4A82
<sarnold> I wonder if it's just wroth yet another try without changing anything?
<wgrant> No.
<greg_> oh i was right
<wgrant> Once you get a rejection email, it was properly signed
<greg_> its just an env var
<wgrant> Yes
<sarnold> wgrant: ah cool, thanks
<greg_> ok got it but how do I fix Depends: debhelper-compat (= 12) ?
<greg_>  bionic-backports  has it I see
<wgrant> On https://launchpad.net/~cheeseboy16/+archive/ubuntu/travis-backports you'll find an "Edit PPA dependencies" link, where you can enable backports
<greg_> yes I saw that
<greg_> i pushed again but nothing happened
<wgrant> You can't re-upload the same version twice (unless it was never accepted in the first place). In this case you'll want to retry the build. Click the failed build link on https://launchpad.net/~cheeseboy16/+archive/ubuntu/travis-backports/+packages, and click the Retry link
<greg_> i think it built
<wgrant> It did!
<sarnold> yay :)
<wgrant> Will take a few minutes until it's available on PPA.launchpad.net; wait for the green flashing gear to turn into a tick
<greg_> ok and the package is working on my ci.
<greg_> that was huge pain
<wgrant> sarnold: I've updated Packaging/UploadErrors to not assume you have a default PPA.
<wgrant> Thanks for the report
<sarnold> wgrant: nice, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+question/689032
<ActionParsnip> One more post by Snooper. Same nonsense
<cjwatson> I've suspended "Snooper" now
<sarnold> thanks
#launchpad 2020-02-28
<smoser> hey. I'm trying to create a new milestone from https://launchpad.net/ssh-import-id/trunk
<smoser> new milestone would be 5.10.  Doing so gives a popup error (which actually pops *behind*) that says:
<smoser> name: The name 5.1 is already used by a milestone in ssh-import-id.
<smoser> it would appear (b ased on the fact that there are other .10 releases that this must be a regression ?
<cjwatson> I've seen this before.
<cjwatson> smoser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/581748
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 581748 in Launchpad itself "10.10 milestone name corrupted in JS: 10.1" [Low,In progress]
<cjwatson> smoser: It only affects the JavaScript milestone creation widget; you can instead middle-click the "Create milestone" green link to go to the plain form version, which isn't affected by this
<cjwatson> I suppose we should have another go at some point.  Last time I tried to fix that, the fix blew up other bits of JS in ways whose exact details I've forgotten.
<smoser> cjwatson: thank you.  my that is an old bug.
<RikMills> lgw01 x86 mostly disabled at the moment. breakage or maintenance?
